# Una storia come tante ...



## luomo (24 Maggio 2016)

salve a tutti
un anno e mezzo fa ho scoperto il tradimento di mia moglie ,.,,,15 anni di matrimonio
reale,,,poiche ho prove certe di incontro in motel...prove strasicure ...ho finto per n mese di non sapere nulla..
poi ho detto che sapevo tutto...tralascio drammi poiche e' una cosa che molti hanno provato,..il dolore e' stato enorme..anche con pensieri tremendi..
il problema e' che il tipo lavora ancora nell uffico enorme di lei..anceh se so che nn ce'e' piu nulla di fisico...

il pensiero di lei nuda tra le braccia sue mi ha divorato nei mesi,,,le tristezza..amarezza ..tutto..
non so,,non me la sento di mollare tutto..lei dice che mi ama,.,,che e' stata una cazzata,,

non so cosa cosa cerco,,,forse e' solo uno sfogo,,,
forse solo qualcuno che ci sta passando...
grazie per le parole che vorrete inviarmi,....


----------



## Carola (24 Maggio 2016)

Mi dispiace 

tra di voi le cose come andavano  prima ?
affettivamente e sessualmente


----------



## oro.blu (24 Maggio 2016)

luomo ha detto:


> salve a tutti
> un anno e mezzo fa ho scoperto il tradimento di mia moglie ,.,,,15 anni di matrimonio
> reale,,,poiche ho prove certe di incontro in motel...prove strasicure ...ho finto per n mese di non sapere nulla..
> poi ho detto che sapevo tutto...tralascio drammi poiche e' una cosa che molti hanno provato,..il dolore e' stato enorme..anche con pensieri tremendi..
> ...


Ciao. Benvenuto. Ci hai messo parecchio a trovare il coraggio di sfogarti con qualcuno. In questo anno come é stata lei. Hai detto che dice di amari. É stata presente ? O hai ancora l'impressione che pensi ad altro? 

Mi preoccupa sapere che dopo un anno stai ancora così male. Mi trovo nella situazione di tua moglie e non si sta bene neppure a sapere che si è fatto del male.
Io spero molto che tu riesca a ritrovare la fiducia in lei e che ti tolga dalla mente certe immagini che servono solo a ferirti.


----------



## disincantata (24 Maggio 2016)

luomo ha detto:


> salve a tutti
> un anno e mezzo fa ho scoperto il tradimento di mia moglie ,.,,,15 anni di matrimonio
> reale,,,poiche ho prove certe di incontro in motel...prove strasicure ...ho finto per n mese di non sapere nulla..
> poi ho detto che sapevo tutto...tralascio drammi poiche e' una cosa che molti hanno provato,..il dolore e' stato enorme..anche con pensieri tremendi..
> ...


Benvenuto.
INTANTO COMPLIMENTI, io non avrei resistito 5 minuti dopo la scoperta certa.
Che lei sminuisca e' normale, spero pero' non usi il termine cazzata, perche'   non lo e' per il tradito,  errore o leggerezza ci sta.
Quello che non capisco mai e' perche' per vo'i uomini conti sempre quel 'nuda tra le sue braccia', sinceramente dovrebbero essere altre le preoccupazioni del perche' e percome uno e' arrivato a tradire.
Comunque si puo' sempre andare avanti, ma sara' sempre un brutto neo che nessun chirurgo plastico fara' sparire. 
La ami? Sei sempre  stato fedele?  Avete figli?  Incide tutto sulle scelte.  Forza, in un modo o in un altro si sopravvive.  E SE LO DICO IO!


----------



## luomo (24 Maggio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Ciao. Benvenuto. Ci hai messo parecchio a trovare il coraggio di sfogarti con qualcuno. In questo anno come é stata lei. Hai detto che dice di amari. É stata presente ? O hai ancora l'impressione che pensi ad altro?
> 
> Mi preoccupa sapere che dopo un anno stai ancora così male. Mi trovo nella situazione di tua moglie e non si sta bene neppure a sapere che si è fatto del male.
> Io spero molto che tu riesca a ritrovare la fiducia in lei e che ti tolga dalla mente certe immagini che servono solo a ferirti.


ma....lei dice che l amore per me nn e' stato mai messo in discussione,,e' vero ,io sono stato assente a volte...immerso nei problemi quotidiani,,ma mentre io lottavo per tenere insieme la baracca (lavoro per conto mio)lei si trastullava in uno squallido motel di milano..non credo siamo pari..poi credo ma questo non e' sicuro ,che non sia la prima volta che mi tradisce,,,
lei e' presente ,,ma non riesce a comprendere il grande dolore che ho provato,,,e sto pezzo di merda e' ancora li che ronza intorno...anche se la loro storia e' finita,,forse dovevo solo rompergli la la faccia,,,ma avrei perduto mia moglie e la mia dignita ...
,francamente io sto seguendo un psicoterapeuta ma nn si risolve ,molto...il problema e' mio ..ora..immagini tremende come macigni,,,sessualmente stiamo bene....ma so che si confida con un suo amico....io non mifido piu,,,e non e' quello che volevo dalla mia vita...


----------



## Mary The Philips (24 Maggio 2016)

luomo ha detto:


> salve a tutti
> un anno e mezzo fa ho scoperto il tradimento di mia moglie ,.,,,15 anni di matrimonio
> reale,,,poiche ho prove certe di incontro in motel...prove strasicure ...ho finto per n mese di non sapere nulla..
> poi ho detto che sapevo tutto...tralascio drammi poiche e' una cosa che molti hanno provato,..il dolore e' stato enorme..anche con pensieri tremendi..
> ...


Si. Una storia come tante. 

A me l'idea di lui nudo con l'amante non disturba più di tanto, o meglio non è quella predominante. Magari i "ti amo" un po' di più. Magari il rifugiarsi nel cesso a messaggiare con lei o il solo desiderarla o la mancanza di lei ancora di più.

Un gran cumulo di merda comunque per chi subisce. Da decidere se digerire o allontanarsene per sempre. E nel primo caso mettere in conto che è necessario un tempo infinito per farlo e strategie, ricerche, messe in discussione di sè e dell'altro e della relazione sempre in essere. Un lungo e travagliato percorso. Capire se ne vale la pena è fondamentale a priori, ma anche in corso d'opera a volte. Buona fortuna


----------



## Carola (24 Maggio 2016)

Io ammetto che li x li ero talmente egoista talmente stanca dell indifferenza di mio marito che non avevo sensi di colpa 

invece fa un gran male 
tradire e una grande porcata anche se la mia psico mi disse che dopo tutti quegli anni senza fate l'amore ero quasi assolta ...


----------



## Carola (24 Maggio 2016)

Io ammetto che li x li ero talmente egoista talmente stanca dell indifferenza di mio marito che non avevo sensi di colpa 

invece fa un gran male 
tradire e una grande porcata anche se la mia psico mi disse che dopo tutti quegli anni senza fate l'amore ero quasi assolta ...

per questo ti cchiedo.come.andvaa tra voi 
una sbandata può essere perdonata però non capisco se le cose vanno bene perché cercarlsela 
forse è umano non so 
perché se le cose erano ok perché tradire ma.anche eliche buttare tutto nel cesso. 
se andavano male continuare ha senso ?
io con mio marito mi.sono chiesta questi sola x sola 

ma.poi to non c'era più intimità dcondivisione nulla
per voi credo sia diverso


----------



## marietto (24 Maggio 2016)

Da un pò di tempo uso gli spazi del forum per cose che poco hanno a che fare con le vicende correnti, oppure sono "assente per malattia". Sta di fatto che ormai raramente intervengo sui casi di tradimento esposti nel confessionale.

Mi sembra che in questi ultimi tempi si dia una grande attenzione, credo giustamente, alla parte "filosofica" della questione, come nel post di Disincantata, con la quale concordo, in linea di massima, ma si sia un po' persa l'attenzione alle questioni pratiche, dando un po'per scontato che tutto sia "Tarallucci e vino" e che il traditore di turno abbia sempre raccontato tutta la verità, nient'altro che la verità...

Allora, da traditore con collega, ed in rappresentanza di una categoria che fino a qualche tempo fa risultava seconda nelle classifiche delle relazioni extra dopo gli ospedalieri (e tieni presente che noi non abbiamo i turni di notte), ti faccio presente che, in base alla mia esperienza, è MOLTO RARO che due ex amanti possano continuare a lavorare insieme nello stesso posto. O le tensioni si fanno intollerabili o la storia riprende, solitamente...
Io sono stato fortunato che la Direzione ci tolse dall'imbarazzo con un trasferimento dopo poche settimane.

Ti chiedo: come fai a sapere che "non c'è più niente di fisico"? Ma soprattutto perchè senti il bisogno di precisare "di fisico"?


----------



## iosolo (24 Maggio 2016)

*tutte sono storie come tante*

Anche per me è il primo messaggio.
Forse un giorno riuscirò anche io a fare la mia confessione per ora mi leggo le vostre. 

Quando dici una storia come tante... è esattamente quello che penso io! non siamo speciali siamo una sorta di casistica... e questo fa veramente male. 

Anch'io sono ossessionata dalla loro intimità, quindi ti capisco. Anche se in ugual misura odio anche tutto il resto: i messaggi, le bugie, gli incontri clandestini... 

Quanto male fa!


----------



## Carola (24 Maggio 2016)

Io ammetto che li x li ero talmente egoista talmente stanca dell indifferenza di mio marito che non avevo sensi di colpa 

invece fa un gran male 
tradire e una grande porcata anche se la mia psico mi disse che dopo tutti quegli anni senza fate l'amore ero quasi assolta ...

per questo ti cchiedo.come.andvaa tra voi 
una sbandata può essere perdonata però non capisco se le cose vanno bene perché cercarlsela 
forse è umano non so 
perché se le cose erano ok perché tradire ma.anche eliche buttare tutto nel cesso. 
se andavano male continuare ha senso ?
io con mio marito mi.sono chiesta questi sola x sola 

ma.poi to non c'era più intimità dcondivisione nulla
per voi credo sia diverso


----------



## Carola (24 Maggio 2016)

scusate faccio casini


----------



## oro.blu (24 Maggio 2016)

luomo ha detto:


> ma....lei dice che l amore per me nn e' stato mai messo in discussione,,e' vero ,io sono stato assente a volte...immerso nei problemi quotidiani,,ma mentre io lottavo per tenere insieme la baracca (lavoro per conto mio)lei si trastullava in uno squallido motel di milano..non credo siamo pari..poi credo ma questo non e' sicuro ,che non sia la prima volta che mi tradisce,,,
> lei e' presente ,,ma non riesce a comprendere il grande dolore che ho provato,,,e sto pezzo di merda e' ancora li che ronza intorno...anche se la loro storia e' finita,,forse dovevo solo rompergli la la faccia,,,ma avrei perduto mia moglie e la mia dignita ...
> ,francamente io sto seguendo un psicoterapeuta ma nn si risolve ,molto...il problema e' mio ..ora..immagini tremende come macigni,,,sessualmente stiamo bene....ma so che si confida con un suo amico....io non mifido piu,,,e non e' quello che volevo dalla mia vita...


Quindi non è stata una volta. Era una relazione? Alla volte una volta può essere veramente un scivolone. Non ci dovrebbe essere. Non giustifica. Ma per una serie di motivi ci può essere. 
Comunque su quello che volevi dalla tua vita capisco cosa vuoi dire. Prima di essere traditrice sono stata tradita. E non mi é mai passata. 
Dici che ti segue una terapista. Da molto? Solo tu?
In una relazione lunga bisognerebbe ricordarsi che non esistono gesti scontati e che le attenzioni reciproche scaldano l'anima. Purtroppo troppe spesso ce ne dimentichiamo e cadiamo in queste sciocchezze infami che rovinano cose che potrebbero essere bellissime.


----------



## spleen (24 Maggio 2016)

luomo ha detto:


> ma....lei dice che l amore per me nn e' stato mai messo in discussione,,e' vero ,io sono stato assente a volte...immerso nei problemi quotidiani,,ma mentre io lottavo per tenere insieme la baracca (lavoro per conto mio)lei si trastullava in uno squallido motel di milano..non credo siamo pari..poi credo ma questo non e' sicuro ,che non sia la prima volta che mi tradisce,,,
> lei e' presente ,,ma non riesce a comprendere il grande dolore che ho provato,,,e sto pezzo di merda e' ancora li che ronza intorno...anche se la loro storia e' finita,,forse dovevo solo rompergli la la faccia,,,ma avrei perduto mia moglie e la mia dignita ...
> ,francamente io sto seguendo un psicoterapeuta ma nn si risolve ,molto...il problema e' mio ..ora..immagini tremende come macigni,,,sessualmente stiamo bene....ma so che si confida con un suo amico....*io non mifido piu,,,e non e' quello che volevo dalla mia vita...*


Ciao, benvenuto.... purtroppo per te direi.
Ho messo in neretto la frase chiave di quello che hai raccontato, secondo me devi ripartire pensando e ripensando a queste parole: -...non è quello che volevo dalla mia vita....- 
Dentro il futuro, qualsiasi esso sia, devi mettere i tuoi bisogni, comprendendo con chiarezza quali siano.
Per restarci, dentro un rapporto, devi per forza vedere la luce in fondo al tunnell, sapere se vale la pena andare avanti con questa persona e non credo sia una decisione facile da prendere. Nè scontata.
Non ho letto se avete figli, non è una variabile da poco.


----------



## luomo (24 Maggio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Quindi non è stata una volta. Era una relazione? Alla volte una volta può essere veramente un scivolone. Non ci dovrebbe essere. Non giustifica. Ma per una serie di motivi ci può essere.
> Comunque su quello che volevi dalla tua vita capisco cosa vuoi dire. Prima di essere traditrice sono stata tradita. E non mi é mai passata.
> Dici che ti segue una terapista. Da molto? Solo tu?
> In una relazione lunga bisognerebbe ricordarsi che non esistono gesti scontati e che le attenzioni reciproche scaldano l'anima. Purtroppo troppe spesso ce ne dimentichiamo e cadiamo in queste sciocchezze infami che rovinano cose che potrebbero essere bellissime.


ok
ragazzi grazie di cuore,,,ma voglio precisare che
1 figlia di 15 anni che adoriamo....
non posso permettemi una separazione ,,,,,non ce la farei ora economicamente
la loro era una relazione di 3 mesi,,,scoperta sul cell...(sms)poi la prova concreta del motel(2 volte)
lei ha detto che come amante non valeva nulla,,,,e spero stesse scherzando o momentaneamente fuori di testa
abbiamo suito una terapia di coppia ma non serve a nulla....e poi...cazzo...loro 2 si vedono...lavorano nello stesso posto,,
e so che lui e' molto dispiacituto che non siano andati avanti...
,lei dice che ha chiarito con lui ....quando li ho beccati..(che erano in motel)ho perso la testa,.,,3 schiaffi,( a lei,sigh),,mi spiace ..io non sono uno violento...cmq sto bastardo l ha passata liscia 
anche perche lei non vuole e nn ha voluto che parlassi con sto tipo...
io so che lei mi ama..me lo dimostra molto,,ma forse e' vero per noi uomini conta l atto fisico,,
ho passato mesi a stare male vedendo due che si baciavano in tv
vorrei trovare ill modo di pagare la multa e andare a casa....


----------



## patroclo (24 Maggio 2016)

....vero, una storia come tante...... per questo non meno dolorosa. L'amante non c'entra nulla, è solo un grave (gravissimo) sintomo di un malessere della coppia. 
Come e se guarire il rapporto è una cosa che potete sapere solo voi. 

Ma la terapia la fate insieme o solo te ?


----------



## marietto (24 Maggio 2016)

Avendo letto anche il secondo post, ribadisco che, prima di ogni altra considerazione, a mio avviso, ci sarebbero un po' di *fatti  *che faresti bene ad affrontare e verificare:

1. I due lavorano ancora insieme e lui le ronza ancora intorno. Non è una cosa sana e non porterà nulla di buono. Fidati.

2. Dici che se tu avessi affrontato "l'altro" avresti perso tua moglie. Sembrerebbe che lei si sia decisamente schierata con l'altro. Non è un bellissimo segno...

3. Chi è questo fantomatico amico con cui si confida? Esisteva anche prima? Non è che sia sempre l'altro che ti viene contrabbandato come nuovo amico?


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Maggio 2016)

luomo ha detto:


> salve a tutti
> un anno e mezzo fa ho scoperto il tradimento di mia moglie ,.,,,15 anni di matrimonio
> reale,,,poiche ho prove certe di incontro in motel...prove strasicure ...ho finto per n mese di non sapere nulla..
> poi ho detto che sapevo tutto...tralascio drammi poiche e' una cosa che molti hanno provato,..il dolore e' stato enorme..anche con pensieri tremendi..
> ...





iosolo ha detto:


> Anche per me è il primo messaggio.
> Forse un giorno riuscirò anche io a fare la mia confessione per ora mi leggo le vostre.
> 
> Quando dici una storia come tante... è esattamente quello che penso io! non siamo speciali siamo una sorta di casistica... e questo fa veramente male.
> ...


Benvenuti ad entrambi. 

 [MENTION=6744]luomo[/MENTION] comprendo benissimo il tuo dolore e anche il disagio di pensare che ancora lavorino fianco a fianco 
in linea di massima concordo con quello che scrive  [MENTION=5308]marietto[/MENTION]


----------



## luomo (24 Maggio 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Avendo letto anche il secondo post, ribadisco che, prima di ogni altra considerazione, a mio avviso, ci sarebbero un po' di *fatti  *che faresti bene ad affrontare e verificare:
> 
> 1. I due lavorano ancora insieme e lui le ronza ancora intorno. Non è una cosa sana e non porterà nulla di buono. Fidati.
> 
> ...


grazie

non so dire se schierata con l altro..le giustificazioni dopo un anno e mezzo sono del tipo..lascia stare lui ...risolviamola tra noi..eri assente..lui non centra..non mi ha violentato ..ecc

l amico confidente non e lui..e un deficente colega..esi... purtroppo loro lavorano nello stesso palazzo...poco fa ho saputo che si sono visti fuori da un bar e andati a bere caffe insieme,,,lui ha ribadto :::sei bella ma sfortunatamente impossibile,,,non chiedetemi come so ste cose,,e' una cosa certa cmq che non si vedono fuori dal lavoro...
grazie ancora


----------



## marietto (24 Maggio 2016)

luomo ha detto:


> grazie
> 
> non so dire se schierata con l altro..le giustificazioni dopo un anno e mezzo sono del tipo..lascia stare lui ...risolviamola tra noi..eri assente..lui non centra..non mi ha violentato ..ecc
> 
> ...


Ambiente di lavoro assolutamente tossico.

Ci sono figli?

Con chi ha preso il caffè, col confidente o con il vecchio amante?


----------



## luomo (24 Maggio 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Ambiente di lavoro assolutamente tossico.
> 
> Ci sono figli?
> 
> Con chi ha preso il caffè, col confidente o con il vecchio amante?



si una figlia 15 anni

vecchio amante caffe'...ma si sono parlati come vecchi amici,,,,la frase che lui ha detto secondo me e' chiara

"sei bella ma sfortunatamente impossibile====="""

non posso rivelare la mia fonte ma e' certa,,,,


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Maggio 2016)

luomo ha detto:


> si una figlia 15 anni
> 
> vecchio amante caffe'...ma si sono parlati come vecchi amici,,,,la frase che lui ha detto secondo me e' chiara
> 
> ...


No buono.


----------



## marietto (24 Maggio 2016)

Ma hai qualcuno che la segue?


----------



## Skorpio (24 Maggio 2016)

*...*

Ciao e benvenuto!
capisco tutta la situazione, che è delicata

mi sfugge soltanto come hai fatto a fingere per un mese di non saper nulla, dopo averli beccati in Motel e aver dato a tua moglie tre schiaffoni...?

a me questa cosa non riuscirebbe...


----------



## Tessa (24 Maggio 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Ma hai qualcuno che la segue?


Le avra' messo una cimice nella borsa.....


----------



## marietto (24 Maggio 2016)

luomo ha detto:


> si una figlia 15 anni
> 
> la frase che lui ha detto secondo me e' chiara
> 
> ...


Ma guarda, io sono d'accordo con Fiammetta: No buono.

La frase è tutt'altro che chiara. Sono già stati insieme lo sa bene che non è "impossibile". Bisogna vedere da che contesto esce. Magari ha capito che qualcuno ti riporta ciò che accade, è sposato e teme che tu riferisca a casa...


----------



## oro.blu (24 Maggio 2016)

luomo ha detto:


> si una figlia 15 anni
> 
> vecchio amante caffe'...ma si sono parlati come vecchi amici,,,,la frase che lui ha detto secondo me e' chiara
> 
> ...


Non per calcare la mano ma credo che [MENTION=5308]marietto[/MENTION] abbia ragione. Non è "sano" che lavorino assieme. Lei non può chiedere un trasferimento o qualcosa del genere?
Certo che ora il periodo é brutto per cercare un altro lavoro.
Ma le cose sono due o lei è veramente serena e di questo non le frega un emerita pippa o c'è sotto ancora qualcosa e trovano il mondo di trovarsi. Scusa la franchezza.
Ma dopo averlo scoperto credo che ti accorgeresti che c'è qualcosa che non va se la relazione tra loro continua. Sono cose che si vedono. Non credo sia facile ingannare uno scottato e che sta con le antenne diritte!


----------



## oro.blu (24 Maggio 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> Anche per me è il primo messaggio.
> Forse un giorno riuscirò anche io a fare la mia confessione per ora mi leggo le vostre.
> 
> Quando  una storia come tante... è esattamente quello che penso io! non siamo speciali siamo una sorta di casistica... e questo fa veramente male.
> ...


Ben venuta ( purtroppo) anche a te....
Sfogati starai meglio


----------



## luomo (24 Maggio 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Ma guarda, io sono d'accordo con Fiammetta: No buono.
> 
> La frase è tutt'altro che chiara. Sono già stati insieme lo sa bene che non è "impossibile". Bisogna vedere da che contesto esce. Magari ha capito che qualcuno ti riporta ciò che accade, è sposato e teme che tu riferisca a casa...



ok
dico solo che tutto quello che ho detto e' provato

lui e sposato,,,il problema e' come fare a far stare al suo posto sto coglione..ma credo che il problema sia piu ampio
fiducia zero,,,ma io sono innamorato di lei...non so cosa pensare,.,forse dovrei prenderla come viene..in fondo lei ha scelto di stare con me...anche se temo che la sua scelta sia stata obbligata(figlia.casa.serenita' e in fondo un marito che la ama=')
o forse sono semplicemente io un gran coglione
non ho strade,,,almeno per ora


----------



## marietto (24 Maggio 2016)

luomo ha detto:


> ok
> dico solo che tutto quello che ho detto e' provato
> 
> lui e sposato,,,il problema e' come fare a far stare al suo posto sto coglione..ma credo che il problema sia piu ampio
> ...


Non è questione di essere coglioni: è che chi, per un motivo o per l'altro, ha paura, non può fare altro che restare invischiato.

La fiducia non ce l'hai perchè lei non fa proprio nulla perchè tu la possa avere, ma è chiaro che nel momento in cui tu temi di perderla, resti bloccato senza fare nulla.

Il rischio è di trovarsi un domani con lei che se ne va ed un pugno di mosche...


----------



## oro.blu (24 Maggio 2016)

luomo ha detto:


> ok
> dico solo che tutto quello che ho detto e' provato
> 
> lui e sposato,,,il problema e' come fare a far stare al suo posto sto coglione..ma credo che il problema sia piu ampio
> ...


No tu non sei un coglione. 
Parti da lì. Sei sicuramente innamorato. Per quello che riguarda lei lo sapete solo voi due perché é rimasta. Ma la scelta dovrebbe essere stata tua e non sua. É l'errore che si commette quando si ama troppo far scegliere a chi ne ha meno il diritto. Ne so qualcosa!
Tu vuoi che lei sia tua moglie e che resti o no? Devi guardare solo questo....che poi detto da me é un paradosso. Ma è quello che sarebbe giusto fare.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Maggio 2016)

luomo ha detto:


> grazie
> 
> non so dire se schierata con l altro..le giustificazioni dopo un anno e mezzo sono del tipo..lascia stare lui ...risolviamola tra noi..eri assente..lui non centra..non mi ha violentato ..ecc


Benvenuto, mi spiace per come ti senti ma devo dire che tua moglie solo per questa frase guadagna dei punti
Finalmente una che si prende le sue responsabilità


Non riesco s sistemare il quote
Paura vera dell'admin @_perplesso_


----------



## Circe (24 Maggio 2016)

luomo ha detto:


> salve a tutti
> un anno e mezzo fa ho scoperto il tradimento di mia moglie ,.,,,15 anni di matrimonio
> reale,,,poiche ho prove certe di incontro in motel...prove strasicure ...ho finto per n mese di non sapere nulla..
> poi ho detto che sapevo tutto...tralascio drammi poiche e' una cosa che molti hanno provato,..il dolore e' stato enorme..anche con pensieri tremendi..
> ...


ciao, ti capisco perfettamente. ci sono passata anche io. Ti posso dare solo alcuni suggerimenti che hanno dato a me a suo tempo e che si sono rivelati positivi. Ritagliati degli spazi tuoi....palestra, calcetto, pizza con gli amici, corsi di cucina....e non per scappare alla situazione, per riprendere il baricentro di te stesso. A me sono passati anni, e, se per alcuni versi "soffro" ancora di momenti di malinconia e tristezza, per altri sembra assurdo, ma ringrazio Dio di avermi sottoposta a questa prova. Perchè mi sono svegliata e vivo la vita con una intensità che prima non avevo. L'immagine di lei tra le sue braccia la capisco, e non ti passerà mai. Si sbiadira', diventerà piu' offuscata, ma ti capiterà spesso di pensare a come baciava lui mentre magari sta baciando te. C'est la vie. Si incontrano molto spesso persone profonde come pozzanghere nella vita, mentre molti di noi sono profondi come oceani. Bisogna farsene una ragione al piu' presto per tornare a sorridere alla vita. Ce la farai, buona fortuna ;-)


----------



## Mary The Philips (24 Maggio 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> Anche per me è il primo messaggio.
> Forse un giorno riuscirò anche io a fare la mia confessione per ora mi leggo le vostre.
> 
> Quando dici una storia come tante... è esattamente quello che penso io! non siamo speciali siamo una sorta di casistica... e questo fa veramente male.
> ...


Ciao 



luomo ha detto:


> ok
> dico solo che tutto quello che ho detto e' provato
> 
> lui e sposato,,,il problema e' come fare a far stare al suo posto sto coglione..ma credo che il problema sia piu ampio
> ...


Scusa, ma se ha scelto di stare con te, se ti ama etc, perchè tua moglie va al bar col vecchio amante? Sarebbe una forma di rispetto tangibile quella di evitarlo nonostante l'ambiente di lavoro comune. E non importa quello che si dicono, o meglio se è finita non conta molto, ma che lei, scoperta, lo ignori totalmente sarebbe il minimo. Dovrebbe farlo almeno per dimostrarti qualcosa, secondo me. 
Lei te l'ha detto del caffè con lui? E se si, come l'ha giustificato?


----------



## Mary The Philips (24 Maggio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Benvenuto, mi spiace per come ti senti ma devo dire che tua moglie solo per questa frase guadagna dei punti
> Finalmente una che si prende le sue responsabilità


Il fatto che lei voglia tenere fuori l'amante non necessariamente  le fa acquistare punti; così facendo in qualche modo lo preserva in una sorta di complicità con lui che non è salutare per la coppia nella quale intende rimanere. Dovrebbe fare muro col marito, non con l'altro (chissenefrega di parargli il culo). A me sembra un atteggiamento da paracula, tant'è che continua a vederlo per il caffè di mezza mattinata, pensa te.


----------



## Scaredheart (25 Maggio 2016)

Ciao e benvenuto, 

Ti capisco per la questione fisica, ha dato noia anche a me.

Peró non comprenderó mai come fate ad arrabbiarvi con l'altro, perchè io penso che la coppia debba essere tutelata dal partner, non dagli estranei. 

A me sapere che il mio partner è fedele per scelta delle altre farebbe schifo. Quindi non me la sono mai presa con le altre, anzi! Cavoli vedono una bella persona, se non si fa scrupolo chi dovrebbe, perchè ci aspettiamo onestà e correttezza dagli estranei? 

Discorso diverso se tradisce con amici...


----------



## spleen (25 Maggio 2016)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Ciao e benvenuto,
> 
> Ti capisco per la questione fisica, ha dato noia anche a me.
> 
> ...


Quoto, penso sia un po' come crearsi un nemico esterno alla coppia, per sviare l'attenzione dai suoi problemi.

In effetti è stata la moglie ad incenerire il NOI, non certo l'amante.

Riflettendo però su quello che ha scritto il nostro nuovo amico mi sorgono spontanee delle domande:

-Perchè sulle motivazioni del tradimento si accontenta della scusa preconfezionata -Tu eri assente-? (Già sentita qui dentro un migliaio di volte).
-Se c'era un malessere di coppia in effetti perchè non parlarne seriamente col diretto interessato cioè il marito?
-Come fa a tollerare in sostanza il fatto di essere messo sul banco degli imputati per delle giustificazioni in fondo farlocche?
Perchè dà per scontato che questa situazione debba essere risolta con loro ancora insieme?

Non è che la sua, nei confronti della moglie sia una specie di sudditanza mentale? Una sorta di dipendenza affettiva che lo imprigiona dentro un ruolo subalterno e passivo?

La mia non vuole essere una critica fine a se stessa, ma lo percepisco dai suoi messaggi molto remissivo, credo che altri al suo posto avrebbero scatenato un pandemonio.
In fondo comunque conosciamo poco della sua vicenda.


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Maggio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Quoto, penso sia un po' come crearsi un nemico esterno alla coppia, per sviare l'attenzione dai suoi problemi.
> 
> In effetti è stata la moglie ad incenerire il NOI, non certo l'amante.
> 
> ...


Credo che le tre domande che poni siano "le domande" che accompagnano ogni tradimento svelato.
la prima è senza dubbio alcuno la più gettonata.
non che non possa essere veritiera ma probabimente viene usata dai traditi perché è la via più facile per mantenere aperto il dialogo, una specie di compensazione ... Io ho sbagliato ma anche tu ... Ect ect 
la seconda domanda credo possa essere estesa a qualsiasi coppia in crisi, a mio avviso non è facile trovare una coppia che esprima tutto il malessere che può percepire nel rapporto un po' per timore di scavare troppo in fondo un po' per quieto vivere e talvolta questo malessere può sfociare in un tradimento  
per quanto riguarda la terza, alcuni traditi accetterebbe qualsiasi giustificazione  pur di non perdere l'altro, anche farlocche

 Nel caso del nostro amico, in base a ciò che racconta, a me sembra piuttosto arrabbiato perché sa che non sarà facile allontanare sua moglie  dall altro proprio perché è un collega


----------



## ivanl (25 Maggio 2016)

Prima di tutto benvenuto; 
posto che quoto marietto sull'analisi della situazione attuale di tua moglie ed l'ex amante, io personalmente, le sberle l'avrei date a lui. 
Leggo inoltre che e' pure sposato, visto che hai le prove certe, io le condividerei con la di lui moglie.  Sono sicura che tu sappia il suo indirizzo ed il suo nome; una bella busta consegnata in mano a lei e ciao.
E lo farei sapere anche a tua moglie, cosi' vediamo se rimane cosi' scialla sul fatto che dopotutto non era niente di che...che le frasi come 'e' stata una cazzata' o 'come amante non era granche' le andrebbero ricacciate in gola a sberle


----------



## banshee (25 Maggio 2016)

ciao e benvenuto.

concordo con scared e spleen sul discorso dell'attribuzione di colpa/responsabilità. e con marietto con la corretta e lucida analisi "pratica".

penso anche un'altra cosa, in linea generale; la coercizione non funziona. il controllo, il mettere in guardia, lo spaventare/minacciare/cercare di rendere inoffensiv* il terzo fuori la coppia, sono tutte illusioni di poter tenere sotto controllo la persona amata. ma se chi amiamo e ci sta vicino desidera altro...non possiamo impedirlo noi. dipende dalla volontà individuale. 
tua moglie dice che è stata una cavolata, che ama te e che ha scelto te. se è vero, come ti hanno già ben suggerito gli altri, tipo mary e fiamma, puoi solo farti coraggio e provare a ricostruire. in primis dentro di te.
se non è così..non è con il controllo etc che puoi impedire che accada di nuovo..rischi solo di farti ancora più male tu e di uscirne a pezzi peggio..


----------



## ivanl (25 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ciao e benvenuto.
> 
> concordo con scared e spleen sul discorso dell'attribuzione di colpa/responsabilità. e con marietto con la corretta e lucida analisi "pratica".
> 
> ...


ma almeno sai con chi hai a che fare e ti regoli di conseguenza; senno' fai solo la figura del coglione che si beve tutto quel che raccontano.


----------



## banshee (25 Maggio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> ma almeno sai con chi hai a che fare e ti regoli di conseguenza; senno' fai solo la figura del coglione che si beve tutto quel che raccontano.


sai con chi hai a che fare, ti regoli di conseguenza e...quindi? che cambia? che impedisci il tradimento? 
a me farebbe stare MALISSIMO l'idea che il mio lui non mi tradisce perchè gli sto col fiato sul collo e non perchè non vuole... ma per carità, ognuno è fatto a modo suo.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> sai con chi hai a che fare, ti regoli di conseguenza e...quindi? che cambia? che impedisci il tradimento?
> a me farebbe stare MALISSIMO l'idea che il mio lui non mi tradisce perchè gli sto col fiato sul collo e non perchè non vuole... ma per carità, ognuno è fatto a modo suo.


Idem
E mi farebbe  male essere trattata come hn'incapace di intendere e di volere. Ma noto che è la cosa che si tende a fare e per me è incomprensibile 
Per questo l'atteggiamento della moglie rispetto alle responsabilità mi piace molto


----------



## ivanl (25 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> sai con chi hai a che fare, ti regoli di conseguenza e...quindi? che cambia? che impedisci il tradimento?
> a me farebbe stare MALISSIMO l'idea che il mio lui non mi tradisce perchè gli sto col fiato sul collo e non perchè non vuole... ma per carità, ognuno è fatto a modo suo.


non lo so, ma almeno non ti fai prendere per il culo...tanto se gia' la fiducia non c'e', se e' rimasto perche' non si puo' permettere la separazione, almeno non coltivi false speranze di ricostruire.


----------



## banshee (25 Maggio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Idem
> E mi farebbe  male essere trattata come hn'incapace di intendere e di volere. Ma noto che è la cosa che si tende a fare e per me è incomprensibile
> Per questo l'atteggiamento della moglie rispetto alle responsabilità mi piace molto


anche a me. io capisco che sia meno doloroso pensare che sia il terzo fuori la coppia che ha in qualche modo sedotto/convinto/abbindolato chi abbiamo vicino, ma è il nostro partner che ci dovrebbe rispettare ed esser fedele.
sul controllo, poi...a me verrebbe un fegato così..


----------



## oscuro (25 Maggio 2016)

*Carola*



Carola ha detto:


> Mi dispiace
> 
> tra di voi le cose come andavano  prima ?
> affettivamente e sessualmente


Nulla contro di te,ma riflettevo sulla tua domanda.
Ogni volta ad un tradito si chiede questo.
E francamente,ma sti cazzi di come andavano le cose prima,se andavano male questa donna era autorizzata ad andare in un hotel con un collega a farsi depredare il culo.....!
E non solo, che poi questi uomini devono pure sentirsi dire:ti amo è stata una cazzata?
Ragazzi reagite,riprendetevi la vostra vita,la vostra dignità,il mondo è pieno di donne e di uomini...e che cazzo...


----------



## banshee (25 Maggio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> non lo so, ma almeno non ti fai prendere per il culo...tanto se gia' la fiducia non c'e', se e' rimasto perche' non si puo' permettere la separazione, almeno non coltivi false speranze di ricostruire.


ma che vuol dire "non ti fai prendere per il culo?" cioè nell'ipotesi in cui la persona che hai accanto VUOLE avere un altro, il modo lo trova. e tu passi tutto il tuo tempo a cercare di controllare che non lo faccia? 
io mi ci sentirei male, ma ribadisco, IO. allora a quel punto: fiducia non c'è, separazione non me la posso permettere, beh fai un po' quel che ti pare e io faccio altrettanto, separati in casa, piuttosto che trasformarmi in mata hari de noantri pur di impedirti di fare x..


----------



## ivanl (25 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ma che vuol dire "non ti fai prendere per il culo?" cioè nell'ipotesi in cui la persona che hai accanto VUOLE avere un altro, il modo lo trova. e tu passi tutto il tuo tempo a cercare di controllare che non lo faccia?
> io mi ci sentirei male, ma ribadisco, IO. allora a quel punto: fiducia non c'è, separazione non me la posso permettere, beh fai un po' quel che ti pare e io faccio altrettanto, separati in casa, piuttosto che trasformarmi in mata hari de noantri pur di impedirti di fare x..


non mi sono spiegato 
intendo: lei dice che e' stata una cazzata (da predere a calci, ma soprassediamo), che l'altro non conta niente, che devono ripartire da loro? Bene, se e' tutto vero, allora non le cambia niente che lui si tolga (se vuole, ovvio) il sassolino dalla scarpa. Lui deve ricominciare passando sopra a tutto quel che e' successo? bene, che faccia anche lui la sua cazzata, informi la moglie di lui, lo prenda a calci, e poi vada dalla moglie e dica 'che vuoi che sia, era una cazzata, sono pronto a ricominciare'. Vede come la prende lei e cosi' capisce se lo stava prendendo per il culo o no...


----------



## danny (25 Maggio 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Non è questione di essere coglioni: è che chi, per un motivo o per l'altro, ha paura, non può fare altro che restare invischiato.
> 
> La fiducia non ce l'hai perchè lei non fa proprio nulla perchè tu la possa avere, ma è chiaro che nel momento in cui tu temi di perderla, resti bloccato senza fare nulla.
> 
> *Il rischio è di trovarsi un domani con lei che se ne va ed un pugno di mosche*...


Potrebbe anche restare.
Mantenere l'altra storia fino a consunzione, fino al termine della passione.
Non c'è un futuro scritto in queste situazioni, e l'amante non è detto che sia in alternativa al marito.
Per il resto concordo assolutamente con i tuoi interventi, molto puntuali.


----------



## marietto (25 Maggio 2016)

Parlando da persona che in tempi e con partner differenti si è trovato da entrambi i lati della barricata:

In un rapporto dove c'è stato un tradimento, la fiducia è stata distrutta.
Il tradito può guardarsi dentro finchè gli pare, ma se il traditore non fa un passo per contribuire a ricostruirla, la fiducia non viene ritrovata.

Chiaro, se devo diventare un poliziotto e controllare 24/7 forse è meglio chiudere, ma in realtà spesso basterebbe un pò di elasticità e comprensione e capire che c'è un pò di lavoro e qualche sacrificio da fare.

I primi tempi dopo il mio tradimento, mia moglie dava di matto anche se accennavo alla possibilità di uscire con gli amici a bere una birra. Io ritenevo che toccasse a me fare si che mia moglie tornasse a sentirsi di nuovo sicura, quindi per qualche anno ho quasi sempre rinunciato, purchè mia molgie stesse tranquilla e rilassata. Era giusto? Probabilmente no. Era una forma di controllo da parte sua? Probabilmente si. Ma era una fase che richiedeva pazienza e sacrificio e bisognava essere disponibili in quel senso. Col tempo la fiducia si è ricostruita abbastanza perchè le cose da quel punto di vista ritornassero come prima.

Quindi no, non capisco la posizione da io traditore ho diritto di farmi i cazzi miei e non accetto compromessi. Tanto vale lasciarsi, a quel punto...

Nel caso specifico che la moglie si senta in di andarsene tranquillamente al bar con l'amante dovrebbe dire a luomo gran parte di quello che gli serve sapere...


----------



## danny (25 Maggio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Quoto, penso sia un po' come crearsi un nemico esterno alla coppia, per sviare l'attenzione dai suoi problemi.
> 
> In effetti è stata la moglie ad incenerire il NOI, non certo l'amante.
> 
> ...


All'inizio per molti di noi traditi si vive una situazione di shock.
Non si è sufficientemente lucidi per comprendere quello che si sta subendo o vivendo.
Tieni anche conto che di solito si dà molta fiducia a chi si ama ed è faticosissimo dovervi rinunziare per necessità.
Ha bisogno di molto tempo per elaborare l'accaduto.


----------



## danny (25 Maggio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Credo che le tre domande che poni siano "le domande" che accompagnano ogni tradimento svelato.
> la prima è senza dubbio alcuno la più gettonata.
> non che non possa essere veritiera ma probabimente viene usata dai traditi perché è la via più facile per mantenere aperto il dialogo, una specie di compensazione ... Io ho sbagliato ma anche tu ... Ect ect
> la seconda domanda credo possa essere estesa a qualsiasi coppia in crisi, a mio avviso non è facile trovare una coppia che esprima tutto il malessere che può percepire nel rapporto un po' per timore di scavare troppo in fondo un po' per quieto vivere e talvolta questo malessere può sfociare in un tradimento
> ...



Anche a me da questa impressione e questo mi fa ben sperare sulla sua capacità di reazione.
Io aggiungerei per lui questa considerazione:
il tradimento non è mai responsabilità del tradito, ma è volontà del traditore.
La principale ragione del tradimento è che si è incontrata un'altra persona che ci ha attratto particolarmente.
Il resto sono giustificazioni per condividere le colpe e il loro peso.


----------



## Nicka (25 Maggio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> non mi sono spiegato
> intendo: lei dice che e' stata una cazzata (da predere a calci, ma soprassediamo), che l'altro non conta niente, che devono ripartire da loro? Bene, se e' tutto vero, allora non le cambia niente che lui si tolga (se vuole, ovvio) il sassolino dalla scarpa. Lui deve ricominciare passando sopra a tutto quel che e' successo? bene, che faccia anche lui la sua cazzata, informi la moglie di lui, lo prenda a calci, e poi vada dalla moglie e dica 'che vuoi che sia, era una cazzata, sono pronto a ricominciare'. Vede come la prende lei e cosi' capisce se lo stava prendendo per il culo o no...


A me sta modalità in stile mal comune mezzo gaudio lascia sempre abbastanza basita.


----------



## danny (25 Maggio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> Prima di tutto benvenuto;
> posto che quoto marietto sull'analisi della situazione attuale di tua moglie ed l'ex amante, io personalmente, le sberle l'avrei date a lui.
> Leggo inoltre che e' pure sposato, visto che hai le prove certe, io le condividerei con la di lui moglie.  Sono sicura che tu sappia il suo indirizzo ed il suo nome; una bella busta consegnata in mano a lei e ciao.
> E lo farei sapere anche a tua moglie, cosi' vediamo se rimane cosi' scialla sul fatto che dopotutto non era niente di che...che le frasi come 'e' stata una cazzata' o 'come amante non era granche' le andrebbero ricacciate in gola a sberle


E tutti vissero infelici e scontenti.


----------



## bettypage (25 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> A me sta modalità in stile mal comune mezzo gaudio lascia sempre abbastanza basita.





danny ha detto:


> E tutti vissero infelici e scontenti.


Condivido. Uno dovrebbe pensare a smazzarsi il suo...


----------



## danny (25 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ciao e benvenuto.
> 
> concordo con scared e spleen sul discorso dell'attribuzione di colpa/responsabilità. e con marietto con la corretta e lucida analisi "pratica".
> 
> ...


Vero.
Se il livello della loro relazione è ancora molto intenso non servirà a molto tentare di fermarli.
Metteranno in atto tutto il possibile per continuare a vedersi sfuggendo al tuo controllo.
Il fatto che lavorino insieme è un bel problema.
Però...
non puoi neppure pensare fatalisticamente di lasciarli fare.
Io non ho mai smesso di controllarli.
Mi serviva per comprendere se mia moglie era sincera con me.
E non lo è stata. Per lungo tempo.
Alla fine di questo percorso tu, se starai ancora con lei, la conoscerai meglio, e non è detto che questo sia negativo.
Avrai di fronte una persona e non l'idea che ti eri fatto di lei.
Ma apprenderai anche parecchie cose su te stesso.
Il mio consiglio quindi è di stare sul pezzo.
Non hai modo di separarti, dici. Fai in maniera almeno da essere consapevole di quello che sta accadendo.


----------



## ivanl (25 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> A me sta modalità in stile mal comune mezzo gaudio lascia sempre abbastanza basita.


meglio che continuare a farsi prendere a calci...o no?


----------



## oscuro (25 Maggio 2016)

*Danny*



danny ha detto:


> Vero.
> Se il livello della loro relazione è ancora molto intenso non servirà a molto tentare di fermarli.
> Metteranno in atto tutto il possibile per continuare a vedersi sfuggendo al tuo controllo.
> Il fatto che lavorino insieme è un bel problema.
> ...


Quindi:corna e bugie,bugie e corna...ma alla fine del percorso,per premio alla costanza, starai ancora con lei....
Che prospettiva disarmante danny,ma dove cazzo sono finiti gli uomini danny?ma sono ridotti a questo?ma siamo a  questo?
Avrai solo di fronte una che non ti rispetta più e sta con te perchè non ha alternative....cazzo che bello.
Bello se avessimo più di una vita....peccato che non è così...


----------



## banshee (25 Maggio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Vero.
> Se il livello della loro relazione è ancora molto intenso non servirà a molto tentare di fermarli.
> Metteranno in atto tutto il possibile per continuare a vedersi sfuggendo al tuo controllo.
> Il fatto che lavorino insieme è un bel problema.
> ...


aspetta.. per me c'è una grossa differenza tra controllare per saggiare l'onestà del partner e minacciare il terzo/avvisarne il partner/ prenderlo a calci etc etc al fine di impedire che stia ancora attorno a tua moglie.

mi pare un atto di depotenziamento dell'assunzione di responsabilità del coniuge traditore...cioè, mi sembra tipo nascondere la cioccolata perché sennò il bambino se la mangia tutta. e io con un bambino che vuole a tutti i costi la cioccolata e non la mangia solo perchè io lo controllo non ci starei bene. allora mangiatela. non so se mi riesco a spiegare


----------



## oscuro (25 Maggio 2016)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> aspetta.. per me c'è una grossa differenza tra controllare per saggiare l'onestà del partner e minacciare il terzo/avvisarne il partner/ prenderlo a calci etc etc al fine di impedire che stia ancora attorno a tua moglie.
> 
> mi pare un atto di depotenziamento dell'assunzione di responsabilità del coniuge traditore...cioè, mi sembra tipo nascondere la cioccolata perché sennò il bambino se la mangia tutta. e io con un bambino che vuole a tutti i costi la cioccolata e non la mangia solo perchè io lo controllo non ci starei bene. allora mangiatela. non so se mi riesco a spiegare


In poche parole il classico atteggiamente codardo.Che cazzo c'entra l'altro poi.....!
Tua moglie ti mette le corna,e con lei che devi prendertela....


----------



## Nicka (25 Maggio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> meglio che continuare a farsi prendere a calci...o no?


La moglie di lui non c'entra niente, non capisco perché fare volontariamente male solo per ripicca nei confronti di una cosa che ha fatto la propria moglie. Non costretta e adulta e vaccinata.


----------



## banshee (25 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> In poche parole il classico atteggiamente codardo.Che cazzo c'entra l'altro poi.....!
> Tua moglie ti mette le corna,e con lei che devi prendertela....


è meno doloroso. se è colpa di un terzo che ha sedotto la moglie (incapace di intendere e di volere) = lei non l'avrebbe fatto se non fosse per colpa del terzo.


----------



## banshee (25 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> A me sta modalità in stile mal comune mezzo gaudio lascia sempre abbastanza basita.





danny ha detto:


> E tutti vissero infelici e scontenti.


quoto entrambi...:up:


----------



## ivanl (25 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> è meno doloroso. se è colpa di un terzo che ha sedotto la moglie (incapace di intendere e di volere) = lei non l'avrebbe fatto se non fosse per colpa del terzo.


ma chi dice che serve a giustificare lei? erano in due? benissimo. sistema la cosa con entrambi, mica solo con l'altro...


----------



## oscuro (25 Maggio 2016)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> è meno doloroso. se è colpa di un terzo che ha sedotto la moglie (incapace di intendere e di volere) = lei non l'avrebbe fatto se non fosse per colpa del terzo.


Come stiamo messi.....


----------



## banshee (25 Maggio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> ma chi dice che serve a giustificare lei? erano in due? benissimo. sistema la cosa con entrambi, mica solo con l'altro...


l'altro non ti deve nulla. non ti ha sposato lui, non ti deve rispetto o fedeltà. a meno che ovviamente non si metta in mezzo contro di te, come abbiamo letto in alcune storie qui, di amanti pazz* che se la sono presa con il coniuge del loro amante, allora sì. allora ne hai ben donde. 

e con lei come sistemi? controllandola? impedendole di....?

sai che non la penso così


----------



## danny (25 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quindi:corna e bugie,bugie e corna...ma alla fine del percorso,per premio alla costanza, starai ancora con lei....
> Che prospettiva disarmante danny,ma dove cazzo sono finiti gli uomini danny?ma sono ridotti a questo?ma siamo a  questo?
> Avrai solo di fronte una che non ti rispetta più e sta con te perchè non ha alternative....cazzo che bello.
> *Bello se avessimo più di una vita*....peccato che non è così...


Sarebbe bello anche se non ci si tradisse.
Non è questione di uomini o donne, che qui si tradisce tutti ugualmente (uomini con donne, donne con uomini).
E' che se sei marito qui sei anche padre e non vuoi rinunciare a farlo a tempo pieno e ti senti di avere delle responsabilità in tal senso.
E magari non hai più 20 anni e tutta la tua vita è organizzata progetti e non prevedendo la presenza di un nucleo familiare. A 50 anni che fai? Vai a vivere da solo? Dalla mamma?
Alla fila del Pane Quotidiano ci sono tanti padri separati, gli stipendi son quelli.
Così magari uno sceglie il male minore.
Nella consapevolezza che poteva andare meglio, sicuro.
L'età e i ruoli contano.
Da giovani e senza figli un calcio in culo risolve la cosa velocemente.


----------



## ivanl (25 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> l'altro non ti deve nulla. non ti ha sposato lui, non ti deve rispetto o fedeltà. a meno che ovviamente non si metta in mezzo contro di te, come abbiamo letto in alcune storie qui, di amanti pazz* che se la sono presa con il coniuge del loro amante, allora sì. allora ne hai ben donde.
> 
> e con lei come sistemi? controllandola? impedendole di....?
> 
> sai che non la penso così


io sto esprimendo la mia idea sul 'cosa' fare; il 'come', che e' la questione che poni tu, dipende dal singolo interessato...le ridai fiducia, la controlli, la prendi a schiaffi, ognuno ha il suo vissuto, la sua modalita', la sua scelta.


----------



## patroclo (25 Maggio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Sarebbe bello anche se non ci si tradisse.
> Non è questione di uomini o donne, che qui si tradisce tutti ugualmente (uomini con donne, donne con uomini).
> E' che se sei marito qui sei anche padre e non vuoi rinunciare a farlo a tempo pieno e ti senti di avere delle responsabilità in tal senso.
> E magari non hai più 20 anni e tutta la tua vita è organizzata progetti e non prevedendo la presenza di un nucleo familiare. A 50 anni che fai? Vai a vivere da solo? Dalla mamma?
> ...


.....ricordami qual'è il male minore, con dovizia di particolari


----------



## oscuro (25 Maggio 2016)

*Danny*



danny ha detto:


> Sarebbe bello anche se non ci si tradisse.
> Non è questione di uomini o donne, che qui si tradisce tutti ugualmente (uomini con donne, donne con uomini).
> E' che se sei marito qui sei anche padre e non vuoi rinunciare a farlo a tempo pieno e ti senti di avere delle responsabilità in tal senso.
> E magari non hai più 20 anni e tutta la tua vita è organizzata progetti e non prevedendo la presenza di un nucleo familiare. A 50 anni che fai? Vai a vivere da solo? Dalla mamma?
> ...


Danny capisco le cause di forza maggiore,capisco.Capisco quando quello che hai da perdere è più di quello che hai da guadagnare,ma quello che vedo io,è proprio un abituarsi alle corna.....
Non è solo che tu a 50 anni metti sul piatto tante cose e decidi di non decidere,io vedo pure che agisce così gente di 40 anni,gente di 30,di 20,senza figli,fidanzati solamente.
Perchè girarci intorno?perchè non scrivere che il problema è culturale?siamo o meglio,sono una generazione senza onore,senza dignità,senza principi,la tua donna ti ha tradito in un mothel con un collega?e sti cazzi,sta diventando tutto DRAMMATICAMENTE NORMALE,ci sta,ci può stare quando in verità non ci sta davvero per un cazzo.
Siamo allo sbando più totale,me se so inculati la donna?e che devo fa...e in tutto questo quelli che davvero fanno pena son gli uomini,impreparati e piagnoni,salamoni cornutoni e mammoni,e che cazzo,capisco se hai figli,ma se non li hai ma vaffanculo un calcio in culo e via...cosa vale più del tuo amor proprio?cosa?
Zombies inetti che si aggirano fra la partita di calcio e l'ultimo modello del cellulare,e pure questo utente adesso....
La tua donna finisce a scopare in un hotel e ti dice:ti amo è stata solo una cazzata?e questo che fa?resta ma si limita a controllare?e che cazzo ti controlli ormai?che te contolli dico io,che già gli hanno profanato lautamente le terga alla tua donna....
E si macerano per mesi....mesi....e stanno li...trattati come neanche meriterebbero.
E allora?non è così danny,la verità è che le nostre generazioni..e quello dopo ancor di più,erano generazioni di uomini,impreparati e viziati....


----------



## danny (25 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> l'altro non ti deve nulla. non ti ha sposato lui, non ti deve rispetto o fedeltà. a meno che ovviamente non si metta in mezzo contro di te, come abbiamo letto in alcune storie qui, di amanti pazz* che se la sono presa con il coniuge del loro amante, allora sì. allora ne hai ben donde.
> 
> e con lei come sistemi? controllandola? impedendole di....?
> 
> sai che non la penso così



Quando li beccai al ritorno nel parcheggio dove lei aveva lasciato l'auto per andare in motel lui si fece incontro parcheggiando in maniera tale da scendere dall'auto per primo, per darmi la mano.
In quel momento intuii dalla sua gestualità una volontà di protezione nei confronti di mia moglie.
Si era praticamente messo in mezzo.
La mia tranquillità e tutte le mie valutazioni sulla responsabilità svanirono di un colpo.
Lui secondo la mia visione delle cose doveva lasciar scendere dall'auto mia moglie (che avevo avvertito della mia presenza) e andarsene senza far nulla.
Invece ha "fatto l'uomo". Si è messo a parlare con me, a spiegare, prima ancora che mia moglie avesse il tempo di scendere dall'auto, fare il giro e venire da noi.
Non ci ho più visto.
Credo mi abbiano sentito urlare a chilometri di distanza.
Non siamo arrivati alle mani perché lui se ne è andato alla fine e mia moglie cercava di calmarmi.
Ho perso la testa.
E io mi ritengo una persona riflessiva, in genere.


----------



## Jim Cain (25 Maggio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> Prima di tutto benvenuto;
> posto che quoto marietto sull'analisi della situazione attuale di tua moglie ed l'ex amante, io personalmente, le sberle l'avrei date a lui.
> Leggo inoltre che e' pure sposato, visto che hai le prove certe, io le condividerei con la di lui moglie.  Sono sicura che tu sappia il suo indirizzo ed il suo nome; una bella busta consegnata in mano a lei e ciao.
> E lo farei sapere anche a tua moglie, cosi' vediamo se rimane cosi' scialla sul fatto che dopotutto non era niente di che...che le frasi come 'e' stata una cazzata' o 'come amante non era granche' le andrebbero ricacciate in gola a sberle


QUOTONE. :up:


----------



## Nicka (25 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> l'altro non ti deve nulla. non ti ha sposato lui, non ti deve rispetto o fedeltà. a meno che ovviamente non si metta in mezzo contro di te, come abbiamo letto in alcune storie qui, di amanti pazz* che se la sono presa con il coniuge del loro amante, allora sì. allora ne hai ben donde.
> 
> e con lei come sistemi? controllandola? impedendole di....?
> 
> sai che non la penso così


Non la penso così manco io.


----------



## sienne (25 Maggio 2016)

Ciao

da tradita, avrei voluto saperlo da subito che si stava giocando con la mia percezione. 
Altro che teorie del cappero, che taglia il pelo per togliere, più che altro, la responsabilità delle proprie azioni. 



sienne


----------



## banshee (25 Maggio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Quando li beccai al ritorno nel parcheggio dove lei aveva lasciato l'auto per andare in motel lui si fece incontro parcheggiando in maniera tale da scendere dall'auto per primo, per darmi la mano.
> In quel momento intuii dalla sua gestualità una volontà di protezione nei confronti di mia moglie.
> Si era praticamente messo in mezzo.
> La mia tranquillità e tutte le mie valutazioni sulla responsabilità svanirono di un colpo.
> ...



ci credo. infatti ho specificato che "a meno che l'altro non si metta in mezzo".. in questo caso e altri (tipo Mary) capisco benissimo la reazione e la condivido! 

ma se l'altro non ti conosce, non sai chi sia, non l'hai mai visto, è un estraneo, non ha interagito con te, perchè lo devi prendere a calci? di che? la responsabilità dell'eventuale relazione è di chi hai accanto..


----------



## danny (25 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Danny capisco le cause di forza maggiore,capisco.Capisco quando quello che hai da perdere è più di quello che hai da guadagnare,ma quello che vedo io,è proprio un abituarsi alle corna.....
> Non è solo che tu a 50 anni metti sul piatto tante cose e decidi di non decidere,io vedo pure che agisce così gente di 40 anni,gente di 30,di 20,senza figli,fidanzati solamente.
> Perchè girarci intorno?perchè non scrivere che il problema è culturale?siamo o meglio,sono una generazione senza onore,senza dignità,senza principi,la tua donna ti ha tradito in un mothel con un collega?e sti cazzi,sta diventando tutto DRAMMATICAMENTE NORMALE,ci sta,ci può stare quando in verità non ci sta davvero per un cazzo.
> Siamo allo sbando più totale,me se so inculati la donna?e che devo fa...e in tutto questo quelli che davvero fanno pena son gli uomini,impreparati e piagnoni,salamoni cornutoni e mammoni,e che cazzo,capisco se hai figli,ma se non li hai ma vaffanculo un calcio in culo e via...cosa vale più del tuo amor proprio?cosa?
> ...


Mio padre tradì mia madre per tre anni. Io ero piccolino.
Lei digerì tutto sperando gli passasse, perché aveva un bambino piccolino.
Non fu così. Litigi per tanto tempo. 
Si separarono, in maniera molto conflittuale.
E lei aveva 25 anni. Dopo si rifece una nuova famiglia. A 30.
Oggi, a 30 anni neanche ci si sposa per la prima volta.
A 35 si fanno i figli.
Quando arrivano le corna, si è già vecchi.


----------



## oscuro (25 Maggio 2016)

*Dai*



danny ha detto:


> Mio padre tradì mia madre per tre anni. Io ero piccolino.
> Lei digerì tutto sperando gli passasse, perché aveva un bambino piccolino.
> Non fu così. Litigi per tanto tempo.
> Si separarono, in maniera molto conflittuale.
> ...


Ma dai che non è vero...qui tradiscono prue a 20....dai.


----------



## Jim Cain (25 Maggio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Quando arrivano le corna, si è già vecchi.


Dolorosamente vero.


----------



## Skorpio (25 Maggio 2016)

*...*



oscuro ha detto:


> Danny capisco le cause di forza maggiore,capisco.Capisco quando quello che hai da perdere è più di quello che hai da guadagnare,ma quello che vedo io,è proprio un abituarsi alle corna.....
> Non è solo che tu a 50 anni metti sul piatto tante cose e decidi di non decidere,io vedo pure che agisce così gente di 40 anni,gente di 30,di 20,senza figli,fidanzati solamente.
> Perchè girarci intorno?perchè non scrivere che il problema è culturale?siamo o meglio,sono una generazione senza onore,senza dignità,senza principi,la tua donna ti ha tradito in un mothel con un collega?e sti cazzi,sta diventando tutto DRAMMATICAMENTE NORMALE,ci sta,ci può stare quando in verità non ci sta davvero per un cazzo.
> Siamo allo sbando più totale,me se so inculati la donna?e che devo fa...e in tutto questo quelli che davvero fanno pena son gli uomini,impreparati e piagnoni,salamoni cornutoni e mammoni,e che cazzo,capisco se hai figli,ma se non li hai ma vaffanculo un calcio in culo e via...cosa vale più del tuo amor proprio?cosa?
> ...


Però lui gli schiaffoni alla moglie glieli ha dati al motel.... E belli sodi, a quanto pare...


----------



## oscuro (25 Maggio 2016)

*SI*



danny ha detto:


> Quando li beccai al ritorno nel parcheggio dove lei aveva lasciato l'auto per andare in motel lui si fece incontro parcheggiando in maniera tale da scendere dall'auto per primo, per darmi la mano.
> In quel momento intuii dalla sua gestualità una volontà di protezione nei confronti di mia moglie.
> Si era praticamente messo in mezzo.
> La mia tranquillità e tutte le mie valutazioni sulla responsabilità svanirono di un colpo.
> ...


E qui io avrei fatto diversamente.
Io sarei stato perentorio:Senti testa di cazzo ,tu per me non sei nessuno,almeno fino a questo momento,ti lascio esattamente 10 secondi,per sparire,ma in un secondo momento avendo già preso la targa della tua auto,sarò io, se riterrò opportuno,a venirti a cercare.
A te la scelta...hai 10 secondi prima che tu possa diventare un ostacolo fra me è quella zoccola di mia moglie....scegli. tu adesso...ma fai veloce...ne restano 5....


----------



## Jim Cain (25 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ma se l'altro non ti conosce, non sai chi sia, non l'hai mai visto, è un estraneo, non ha interagito con te, perchè lo devi prendere a calci? di che? la responsabilità dell'eventuale relazione è di chi hai accanto..


E se invece lo conosci perchè sei andato al suo primo matrimonio e al funerale di sua madre, ed in costanza di tradimento nonchè in prossimità della 'scoperta' ti vuole offrire un caffè che si fa ? Chiedo eh...


----------



## danny (25 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ci credo. infatti ho specificato che "a meno che l'altro non si metta in mezzo".. in questo caso e altri (tipo Mary) capisco benissimo la reazione e la condivido!
> 
> ma se l'altro non ti conosce, non sai chi sia, non l'hai mai visto, è un estraneo, non ha interagito con te, perchè lo devi prendere a calci? di che? la responsabilità dell'eventuale relazione è di chi hai accanto..


Siamo d'accordo.
Anche se a certi individui, che io chiamo "avvoltoi", ogni tanto qualche lezione di vita servirebbe.
Non è questo il caso, qui mi sembra ci sia un certo coinvolgimento, ma ci sono certi personaggi maschili che quando sentono l'odore di stanchezza coniugale si avventano sulla donna con metodo.
Ovvio che la donna ha tutta la sua responsabilità, ma quel minimo di etica che rispetta una persona impegnata a volte sarebbe auspicabile. In fin dei conti sarebbe anche un comandamento.


----------



## oscuro (25 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



Skorpio ha detto:


> Però lui gli schiaffoni alla moglie glieli ha dati al motel.... E belli sodi, a quanto pare...


Dsicutibile e sbagliato,ancor di più se poi resti con lei.Mai uno schiaffo ad una donna...gesto codardo e vigliacco.


----------



## danny (25 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> E qui io avrei fatto diversamente.
> Io sarei stato perentorio:Senti testa di cazzo ,tu per me non sei nessuno,almeno fino a questo momento,ti lascio esattamente 10 secondi,per sparire,ma in un secondo momento avendo già preso la targa della tua auto,sarò io, se riterrò opportuno,a venirti a cercare.
> A te la scelta...hai 10 secondi prima che tu possa diventare un ostacolo fra me è quella zoccola di mia moglie....scegli. tu adesso...ma fai veloce...ne restano 5....


Più o meno... non è che quello che ho detto fosse molto diverso, eh.


----------



## Jim Cain (25 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> E qui io avrei fatto diversamente.
> Io sarei stato perentorio:Senti testa di cazzo ,tu per me non sei nessuno,almeno fino a questo momento,ti lascio esattamente 10 secondi,per sparire,ma in un secondo momento avendo già preso la targa della tua auto,sarò io, se riterrò opportuno,a venirti a cercare.
> A te la scelta...hai 10 secondi prima che tu possa diventare un ostacolo fra me è quella zoccola di mia moglie....scegli. tu adesso...ma fai veloce...ne restano 5....


Oscuro, ragionare in questo modo è facile se lo fai a mente fredda. Facilissimo. Io per primo non ripeterei mai tutta una serie di errori che ho compiuto quando l'ho scoperta. Però prova a metterti nei panni di uno che scopre la moglie in 'flagranza di reato'...


----------



## oscuro (25 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



danny ha detto:


> Più o meno... non è che quello che ho detto fosse molto diverso, eh.


Insomma ti ci sei messo a parlare...ma con il cazzo....danny.


----------



## Jim Cain (25 Maggio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Siamo d'accordo.
> Anche se a certi individui, che io chiamo "avvoltoi", ogni tanto qualche lezione di vita servirebbe.
> Non è questo il caso, qui mi sembra ci sia un certo coinvolgimento, ma ci sono certi personaggi maschili che quando sentono l'odore di stanchezza coniugale si avventano sulla donna con metodo.
> Ovvio che la donna ha tutta la sua responsabilità, ma quel minimo di etica che rispetta una persona impegnata a volte sarebbe auspicabile. In fin dei conti sarebbe anche un comandamento.


...generalmente gli stessi che cavalcano la stanchezza coniugale altrui pompandola al massimo...


----------



## oscuro (25 Maggio 2016)

*Jim*



Jim Cain ha detto:


> Oscuro, ragionare in questo modo è facile se lo fai a mente fredda. Facilissimo. Io per primo non ripeterei mai tutta una serie di errori che ho compiuto quando l'ho scoperta. Però prova a metterti nei panni di uno che scopre la moglie in 'flagranza di reato'...


La differenza fra un uomo e un maschio è proprio la gestione dei propri nervi sotto stress.Essere lucidi a mente fredda è normale,essere lucidi sotto stress spesso è quello che serve.
Jim è questione di allenamento credimi....


----------



## banshee (25 Maggio 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> E se invece lo conosci perchè sei andato al suo primo matrimonio e al funerale di sua madre, ed in costanza di tradimento nonchè in prossimità della 'scoperta' ti vuole offrire un caffè che si fa ? Chiedo eh...


io sto soltanto esprimendo la mia idea non voglio mica dire come ci si debba comportare!

stavo facendo un discorso generale. io sono una persona estremamente ansiosa e cerco di tenere tutto sotto controllo. per me vivere accanto a qualcuno che  smania per qualcun altro e brama in tutti i modi di starci in contatto e non  lo fa perchè ci sto io mastino style che lo impedisco me farebbe venì un ictus.


----------



## Skorpio (25 Maggio 2016)

*...*



oscuro ha detto:


> Dsicutibile e sbagliato,ancor di più se poi resti con lei.Mai uno schiaffo ad una donna...gesto codardo e vigliacco.


È vero.. Ma dopo infatti se ne è pentito, al punto che ha fatto finta per un mese di non saper nulla della relazione della moglie...

Almeno uno sforzo l ha fatto...


----------



## Jim Cain (25 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> io sto soltanto esprimendo la mia idea non voglio mica dire come ci si debba comportare!
> 
> stavo facendo un discorso generale. io sono una persona estremamente ansiosa e cerco di tenere tutto sotto controllo. per me vivere accanto a qualcuno che che smania per qualcun altro e brama in tutti i modi di starci in contatto e no  lo fa perchè ci sto mastino style che lo impedisco me farebbe venì un ictus.


Purammè. 
Non starei mai con qualcuno solo perchè lo costringo a stare con me. 
Però capisco e condivido il punto di vista di Ivanl...


----------



## danny (25 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Insomma ti ci sei messo a parlare...ma con il cazzo....danny.


Oscuro, tra parlare e urlare di andarsene nelle varie località anatomiche degli anfratti umani ci sono qualche decina di decibel di differenza.
Credo li abbiano avvertiti tutti in zona.


----------



## Jim Cain (25 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> La differenza fra un uomo e un maschio è proprio la gestione dei propri nervi sotto stress.Essere lucidi a mente fredda è normale,essere lucidi sotto stress spesso è quello che serve.
> Jim è questione di allenamento credimi....


Bene, ma non è per tutti (che sei uno sbirro per caso ?).


----------



## oscuro (25 Maggio 2016)

*Scusa*



Jim Cain ha detto:


> Bene, ma non è per tutti (che sei uno sbirro per caso ?).


Perchè questa domanda?curiosità.


----------



## Tulipmoon (25 Maggio 2016)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Ciao e benvenuto,
> 
> *Peró non comprenderó mai come fate ad arrabbiarvi con l'altro, perchè io penso che la coppia debba essere tutelata dal partner, non dagli estranei.
> *
> ...


concordo!



spleen ha detto:


> *In effetti è stata la moglie ad incenerire il NOI, non certo l'amante.*
> 
> Riflettendo però su quello che ha scritto il nostro nuovo amico mi sorgono spontanee delle domande:
> 
> ...



L'essere assente è spesso una scusa preconfezionata come dici te...per cui dato che è così abusata, bisogna capire le diverse forme di assenteismo (ammesso che ci sia davvero stato!).
Certo ci sono casi in cui è realmente così, per problemi di lavoro ecc..e lì va capito come superarlo insieme, e allora vabbè quello è un altro discorso. 
Altri casi in cui l'altro è effettivamente assente nella coppia, e allora vuol dire che la coppia probabilmente non esiste già più, ma per decisione per chi è assente...che probabilmente non se n'è ancora reso conto.
Nel mio caso il mio ex si incolpava di esser stato assente qui e là...ecc, ma in realtà non era così...ero io che ero diventata assente e non lo cercavo più, e quindi lui di conseguenza e giustamente si stava occupando del suo lavoro un po' di più....ma ero io quella assente in realtà....Non ne ho parlato perché all'inizio non me ne rendevo conto e poi perché non volevo veramente risolvere. E poi appunto sapevo che non era lui assente.


----------



## marietto (25 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ci credo. infatti ho specificato che "a meno che l'altro non si metta in mezzo".. in questo caso e altri (tipo Mary) capisco benissimo la reazione e la condivido!
> 
> ma se l'altro non ti conosce, non sai chi sia, non l'hai mai visto, è un estraneo, non ha interagito con te, perchè lo devi prendere a calci? di che? la responsabilità dell'eventuale relazione è di chi hai accanto..


Premetto che si tratta di una situazione che difficilmente potrebbe riguardarmi, per la mia mentalità se la mia donna trova un'altro talmente irresistibile da non potersi esimere dal saltargli addosso, è libera d (anzi, invitata) andarsene. E faccio presente che quando è successo a me, non mi sono interessato per niente dell'altro, che peraltro conoscevo, ma ho chiuso la storia con l'allora fidanzata e punto.

Io concordo che solitamente il problema è con il tradito e interessarsi dell'altro è una perdita di tempo, quello che non capisco è questa mentalità da "nessuno tocchi Caino" che spunta fuori tutte le volte...

Quando una persona tenta una riconciliazione si possono verificare diversi casi, che il traditore sia sincero e l'altro/a esca semplicemnte di scena, che il traditore stia prendendo il tradito per il culo oppure che il traditore cerchi di ritornare nel solco ma faccia fatica a lasciare andare l'altra persona.
Ora, nei primi due casi del terzo non me ne frega nulla, nel terzo io personalmente chiuderei la storia, ma se voglio andare avanti e l'altra persona continua a ronzare attorno al traditore bisognerà che lo metta al suo posto.

Ecco io non vedo perchè dovrei farmi scrupoli, è vero che lui non mi doveva niente ma è vero anche il contrario, quindi se lui non si è preoccupato dei danni collaterali quando ha fatto il comodo suo, perchè, nel caso che io ritenga che intervenire sia utile alla mia causa, dovrei preoccuparmi io?


----------



## oscuro (25 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



danny ha detto:


> Oscuro, tra parlare e urlare di andarsene nelle varie località anatomiche degli anfratti umani ci sono qualche decina di decibel di differenza.
> Credo li abbiano avvertiti tutti in zona.


Capisco...io sono uno che parla poco sotto stress....


----------



## Jim Cain (25 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perchè questa domanda?curiosità.


Perchè non mi vengono in mente altre categorie 'allenate' a mantenere la calma sotto stress....oltre a chi, ad esempio, pratica o insegna arti marziali...


----------



## banshee (25 Maggio 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Premetto che si tratta di una situazione che difficilmente potrebbe riguardarmi, *per la mia mentalità se la mia donna trova un'altro talmente irresistibile da non potersi esimere dal saltargli addosso, è libera d (anzi, invitata) andarsene.* E faccio presente che quando è successo a me, non mi sono interessato per niente dell'altro, che peraltro conoscevo, ma ho chiuso la storia con l'allora fidanzata e punto.
> 
> Io concordo che solitamente il problema è con il tradito e interessarsi dell'altro è una perdita di tempo, quello che non capisco è questa mentalità da "nessuno tocchi Caino" che spunta fuori tutte le volte...
> 
> ...


perchè i due neretti sono in contrasto. per me almeno. che se il mio lui fa tanta fatica a lasciare andare l'altra persona significa il primo neretto. e andare dall'altra a dirle due paroline/metterla a posto è un palliativo. il cui risultato è che si separano perchè io sono intervenuta. e significa che c'è un coinvolgimento.. e ci starei troppo male. 

poi io sono stata tradita in passato senza figli e senza alcun vincolo pratico, quindi è stato un ovvio calcio in culo (come diceva prima giustamente @_danny_ e via) non so come potrebbe essere per me in un ipotetico futuro con il mio attuale compagno come marito e padre dei miei figli. non lo so, non posso prevedere come sarò e come potrebbero essere le mie reazioni. so però cosa mi dilanierebbe: diventare un mastino al fine di impedire l'inevitabile.


----------



## oscuro (25 Maggio 2016)

*ok*



Jim Cain ha detto:


> Perchè non mi vengono in mente altre categorie 'allenate' a mantenere la calma sotto stress....oltre a chi, ad esempio, pratica o insegna arti marziali...


Ok,mantenere la calma sotto stress è un paradosso,sei sotto stress come fai a star calmo?in verità devi mantenere la lucidità,perchè la calma in certe situazioni è intesa come atteggiamento passivo in personalità aggressive o alterate per motivi esterni.
Quindi autorevoli e coercitivi nella misura che la situazione richiede,con il linguaggio comunicativo che la persona che hai davanti richiede,ovviamente dando sempre molta importanza alla distanza.


----------



## Jim Cain (25 Maggio 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Ecco io non vedo perchè dovrei farmi scrupoli, è vero che lui non mi doveva niente ma è vero anche il contrario, quindi se lui non si è preoccupato dei danni collaterali quando ha fatto il comodo suo, perchè, nel caso che io ritenga che intervenire sia utile alla mia causa, dovrei preoccuparmi io?


Quoto col sangue (e complimenti per la 'firma')


----------



## perplesso (25 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> è meno doloroso. se è colpa di un terzo che ha sedotto la moglie (incapace di intendere e di volere) = lei non l'avrebbe fatto se non fosse per colpa del terzo.


non so se sia meno doloroso.    mi pare solo un atteggiamento stupido.   che denota una stima della donna pari a quella di un cane.   o forse meno.


----------



## Jim Cain (25 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> ovviamente dando sempre molta importanza alla distanza.


?


----------



## oscuro (25 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



marietto ha detto:


> Premetto che si tratta di una situazione che difficilmente potrebbe riguardarmi, per la mia mentalità se la mia donna trova un'altro talmente irresistibile da non potersi esimere dal saltargli addosso, è libera d (anzi, invitata) andarsene. E faccio presente che quando è successo a me, non mi sono interessato per niente dell'altro, che peraltro conoscevo, ma ho chiuso la storia con l'allora fidanzata e punto.
> 
> Io concordo che solitamente il problema è con il tradito e interessarsi dell'altro è una perdita di tempo, quello che non capisco è questa mentalità da "nessuno tocchi Caino" che spunta fuori tutte le volte...
> 
> ...



Semplicemente perchè scoparsi la tua donna non è un reato,mentre se tu arrivi alle mani...sono lesioni...e ne rispondi penalmente.Questo già sarebbe un buon motivo.
Aggiungo che lui non doveva preoccuparsi,doveva preoccuparsi la tua donna...quindi è lei che ha tradito te...non lui.


----------



## marietto (25 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> perchè i due neretti sono in contrasto. per me almeno. che se il mio lui fa tanta fatica a lasciare andare l'altra persona significa il primo neretto. e andare dall'altra a dirle due paroline/metterla a posto è un palliativo. il cui risultato è che si separano perchè io sono intervenuta. e significa che c'è un coinvolgimento.. e ci starei troppo male.
> 
> poi io sono stata tradita in passato senza figli e senza alcun vincolo pratico, quindi è stato un ovvio calcio in culo (come diceva prima giustamente @_danny_ e via) non so come potrebbe essere per me in un ipotetico futuro con il mio attuale compagno come marito e padre dei miei figli. non lo so, non posso prevedere come sarò e come potrebbero essere le mie reazioni. so però cosa mi dilanierebbe: diventare un mastino al fine di impedire l'inevitabile.


I due neretti sono in contrasto parlando della stessa persona, ma mi sembrava di essere stato chiaro sul fatto che si trattase di una situazione ipotetica.
Di casi come il terzo in questo sito ne vediamo tanti, e comunque quello che sto dicendo e che non capisco perchè il terzo debba essere considerato intoccabile.

Per me è un attore della situazione come gli altri e gliene possono derivare conseguenza a seconda delle situazione e non vedo perchè scandalizzarsi se succede.


----------



## banshee (25 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Semplicemente perchè scoparsi la tua donna non è un reato,mentre se tu arrivi alle mani...sono lesioni...e ne rispondi penalmente.Questo già sarebbe un buon motivo.
> Aggiungo che lui non doveva preoccuparsi,doveva preoccuparsi la tua donna...quindi è lei che ha tradito te...non lui.


perfetto. ti darei un verde se potessi, anzi posso pure ma non te lo do perchè tu non me li dai mai


----------



## oscuro (25 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



Jim Cain ha detto:


> ?


Son finezze jim...mai parlare troppo vicini...MAI.Sempre ad una distanza quantificabile all'allungo del braccio e all'altezza dell'interlocutore..!Mai frontale,sempre laterale....:up:


----------



## sienne (25 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Semplicemente perchè scoparsi la tua donna non è un reato,mentre se tu arrivi alle mani...sono lesioni...e ne rispondi penalmente.Questo già sarebbe un buon motivo.
> Aggiungo che lui non doveva preoccuparsi,doveva preoccuparsi la tua donna...quindi è lei che ha tradito te...non lui.



Ciao

la tua, è solo un'opinione, e va benissimo. Certo. Io ho un'altra ... e va bene pure. 

Ma per tradire ci vogliono due ... non uno solo. Da solo vai solo nel deserto ... 


sienne


----------



## danny (25 Maggio 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Perchè non mi vengono in mente altre categorie 'allenate' a mantenere la calma sotto stress....oltre a chi, ad esempio, *pratica o insegna arti marziali*...



Ti assicuro che non è lo stesso stress.


----------



## marietto (25 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Semplicemente perchè scoparsi la tua donna non è un reato,mentre se tu arrivi alle mani...sono lesioni...e ne rispondi penalmente.Questo già sarebbe un buon motivo.
> Aggiungo che lui non doveva preoccuparsi,doveva preoccuparsi la tua donna...quindi è lei che ha tradito te...non lui.


A beh, se è per quello neanche consegnare busta con documenti in mano moglie è un reato...


----------



## Jim Cain (25 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Semplicemente perchè scoparsi la tua donna non è un reato,mentre se tu arrivi alle mani...sono lesioni...e ne rispondi penalmente.Questo già sarebbe un buon motivo.
> Aggiungo che lui non doveva preoccuparsi,doveva preoccuparsi la tua donna...quindi è lei che ha tradito te...non lui.


Arrivare alle mani è certamente sbagliato e può avere conseguenze sul piano penale (c'è anche quello che le prende e se le tiene, non tutti hanno la faccia di culo di querelare il marito di quella che si scopavano fino al giorno prima) però, tanto per stare a quanto scritto da [MENTION=5877]ivanl[/MENTION] e da [MENTION=5308]marietto[/MENTION], se ha qualcosa da perdere (leggi : è sposato o comunque impegnato) una 'segnalazione' alla di lui partner per come la vedo io ci sta tutta....


----------



## Jim Cain (25 Maggio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Ti assicuro che non è lo stesso stress.


E lo dici a me ? 
So per certo che chi pratica arti marziali è educato generalmente al 'controllo', tutto qui.


----------



## banshee (25 Maggio 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> I due neretti sono in contrasto parlando della stessa persona, ma mi sembrava di essere stato chiaro sul fatto che si trattase di una situazione ipotetica.
> Di casi come il terzo in questo sito ne vediamo tanti, e comunque quello che sto dicendo e che non capisco perchè il terzo debba essere considerato intoccabile.
> 
> Per me è un attore della situazione come gli altri e gliene possono derivare conseguenza a seconda delle situazione e non vedo perchè scandalizzarsi se succede.


qui non si scandalizza nessuno, figurati. personalmente l'"andare a dire due paroline all'amante di mia moglie" mi sembra più un tentativo di ricostituire l'orgoglio maschile ferito piuttosto che utile alla ricostruzione familiare, ma magari mi sbaglio.

comunque ho capito che ti riferivi a due persone, ho anche letto tutta la tua storia attentamente e mi era molto piaciuta la modalità descrittiva  ma se non ricordo male - e chiedo scusa in anticipo se sbaglio - Lettie non ha affrontato Jessica, pur se Jessica era rimasta molto male della fine della storia,  Lettie ha mandato fiori in ufficio a suo marito o sbaglio?


----------



## Skorpio (25 Maggio 2016)

*..*



Jim Cain ha detto:


> Perchè non mi vengono in mente altre categorie 'allenate' a mantenere la calma sotto stress....oltre a chi, ad esempio, pratica o insegna arti marziali...


Hai voglia di categorie.....
Gestire una riunione, docenti, parlare in pubblico, lavorare con utenza incazzosa, ambienti medici...


----------



## oscuro (25 Maggio 2016)

*SI*



danny ha detto:


> Ti assicuro che non è lo stesso stress.


Esatto,quello è stress da agonismo....azioni e conseguenze prevedibili.


----------



## Nicka (25 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> qui non si scandalizza nessuno, figurati. personalmente l'"andare a dire due paroline all'amante di mia moglie" mi sembra più un tentativo di ricostituire l'orgoglio maschile ferito piuttosto che utile alla ricostruzione familiare, ma magari mi sbaglio.


E lo stesso sembra a me, decisamente...il che mi fa cadere le palle a terra. Poi liberi tutti, ma è una cosa che io non mi sognerei mai di fare e se la facessero a me probabilmente direi pure un bel "ma fatti i cazzi tuoi".


----------



## Jim Cain (25 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Hai voglia di categorie.....
> Gestire una riunione, docenti, parlare in pubblico, lavorare con utenza incazzosa, ambienti medici...


Certo, ho dimenticato un chirurgo di fronte ad un'emergenza...


----------



## oscuro (25 Maggio 2016)

*Jim*



Jim Cain ha detto:


> Arrivare alle mani è certamente sbagliato e può avere conseguenze sul piano penale (c'è anche quello che le prende e se le tiene, non tutti hanno la faccia di culo di querelare il marito di quella che si scopavano fino al giorno prima) però, tanto per stare a quanto scritto da @_ivanl_ e da @_marietto_, se ha qualcosa da perdere (leggi : è sposato o comunque impegnato) una 'segnalazione' alla di lui partner per come la vedo io ci sta tutta....


Le lesioni non sono sempre a querela di parte,jim...dopo i 40 giorni si procede d'ufficio....con tutto quello che ne consegue...


----------



## marietto (25 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> qui non si scandalizza nessuno, figurati. personalmente l'"andare a dire due paroline all'amante di mia moglie" mi sembra più un tentativo di ricostituire l'orgoglio maschile ferito piuttosto che utile alla ricostruzione familiare, ma magari mi sbaglio.
> 
> comunque ho capito che ti riferivi a due persone, ho anche letto tutta la tua storia attentamente e mi era molto piaciuta la modalità descrittiva  ma se non ricordo male - e chiedo scusa in anticipo se sbaglio - Lettie non ha affrontato Jessica, pur se Jessica era rimasta molto male della fine della storia,  Lettie ha mandato fiori in ufficio a suo marito o sbaglio?


Si, però forse non mi sono spiegato bene. Non ho detto che dovresti affrontare il terzo, ma che possono esistere situazioni in cui ritieni che possa fare al caso tuo farlo. Se ti trovi in una di queste situazioni non vedo perchè tu dovresti farti scrupoli che l'altra persona non si è fatta.

In altre parole io non contesto che il problema ce l'hai con chi ti ha tradito e che solitamente sia inutile occuparsi di altri. Però mi permetto di contestare l'"Assolutamente no"...


----------



## oscuro (25 Maggio 2016)

*No*



Jim Cain ha detto:


> Certo, ho dimenticato un chirurgo di fronte ad un'emergenza...


Non è la stessa cosa,ci son regole e protocolli.


----------



## Skorpio (25 Maggio 2016)

*...*



Jim Cain ha detto:


> Certo, ho dimenticato un chirurgo di fronte ad un'emergenza...


Giudici, avvocati... Ingegneri, gestire problemi e persone....

Attività ispettive...
O fare il barista al Cantagallo

Hai voglia di stress..


----------



## oscuro (25 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



marietto ha detto:


> Si, però forse non mi sono spiegato bene. Non ho detto che dovresti affrontare il terzo, ma che possono esistere situazioni in cui ritieni che possa fare al caso tuo farlo. Se ti trovi in una di queste situazioni non vedo perchè tu dovresti farti scrupoli che l'altra persona non si è fatta.


Perchè non c'entra un cazzo.Magari poteva non sapere che quella che si è scopata era impegnata,magari sapeva che era in crisi,che si era lasciata,SOLO in un caso capirai,che avevi una conoscenza diretta anche tu,in quel caso è diverso.


----------



## Jim Cain (25 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Le lesioni non sono sempre a querela di parte,jim...dopo i 40 giorni si procede d'ufficio....con tutto quello che ne consegue...


Lo so Oscuro.
Ma potrei farti un paio di esempi nei quali so per certo che c'è chi le ha prese e se l'è tenute (ovviamente non parlo di lesioni gravi per le quali finisci al Pronto Soccorso) per evitare conseguenze ben peggiori...non dico che sia giusto, però insomma, se ti scopi la moglie di un altro e quell'altro ti mena un paio di sganassoni se hai un minimo di dignità prendi e porti a casa.


----------



## Jim Cain (25 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Giudici, avvocati... Ingegneri, gestire problemi e persone....
> 
> Attività ispettive...
> O fare il barista al Cantagallo
> ...


Faccio parte di una delle categorie da te citate e posso dire che non credo sia lo stesso stress.


----------



## Nicka (25 Maggio 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Si, però forse non mi sono spiegato bene. Non ho detto che dovresti affrontare il terzo, ma che possono esistere situazioni in cui ritieni che possa fare al caso tuo farlo. Se ti trovi in una di queste situazioni non vedo perchè tu dovresti farti scrupoli che l'altra persona non si è fatta.
> 
> In altre parole io non contesto che il problema ce l'hai con chi ti ha tradito e che solitamente sia inutile occuparsi di altri. Però mi permetto di contestare l'"Assolutamente no"...


Io arrivo a capire l'affrontare il terzo, non arrivo a capire l'affrontare il quarto però...


----------



## Skorpio (25 Maggio 2016)

*...*



Jim Cain ha detto:


> Lo so Oscuro.
> Ma potrei farti un paio di esempi nei quali so per certo che c'è chi le ha prese e se l'è tenute (ovviamente non parlo di lesioni gravi per le quali finisci al Pronto Soccorso) per evitare conseguenze ben peggiori...non dico che sia giusto, però insomma, se ti scopi la moglie di un altro e quell'altro ti mena un paio di sganassoni se hai un minimo di dignità prendi e porti a casa.


Si, ma la dignità la perde chi mena.. Indipendentemente da chi mena (partner o amante)


----------



## oscuro (25 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



Jim Cain ha detto:


> Lo so Oscuro.
> Ma potrei farti un paio di esempi nei quali so per certo che c'è chi le ha prese e se l'è tenute (ovviamente non parlo di lesioni gravi per le quali finisci al Pronto Soccorso) per evitare conseguenze ben peggiori...non dico che sia giusto, però insomma, se ti scopi la moglie di un altro e quell'altro ti mena un paio di sganassoni se hai un minimo di dignità prendi e porti a casa.


Se io mi scopo una che mi dice di essere impegnata,e mi arriva un testa di cazzo,che invece di prendersela con lei....inveisce contro di me...secondo me chi non ha dignità è lui,con il rischio che poi oltre alle corna,finisce pure querelato,e magari le prende pure,perchè  uno è anche autorizzato a difendersi....


----------



## Jim Cain (25 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si, ma la dignità la perde chi mena.. Indipendentemente da chi mena


Certo. 
Ma magari in quel momento della dignità non te ne frega granchè...


----------



## spleen (25 Maggio 2016)

Il secoloscorso c'erano uomini che si afrontavano a duello per le donne per molto meno di una scopata.


----------



## danny (25 Maggio 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> I due neretti sono in contrasto parlando della stessa persona, ma mi sembrava di essere stato chiaro sul fatto che si trattase di una situazione ipotetica.
> *Di casi come il terzo in questo sito ne vediamo tanti, e comunque quello che sto dicendo e che non capisco perchè il terzo debba essere considerato intoccabile.
> *
> Per me è un attore della situazione come gli altri e gliene possono derivare conseguenza a seconda delle situazione e non vedo perchè scandalizzarsi se succede.



Comprendo la tua obiezione.
Dal mio punto di vista ritengo che il rapporto lo si debba portare avanti esclusivamente con la moglie, che è l'unica responsabile di fronte al marito, in quanto obbligata da un vincolo di fedeltà.
Però è anche vero, nella realtà, che se è difficile cercare di lasciare una persona che ci piace ancora per necessità, le difficoltà aumentano se questa persona non vuole farsi lasciare e torna alla carica.
Insomma, l'amante insistente che non sa mettersi da parte quando è necessario dovrebbe rischiare di essere chiamato in causa.
Nel mio caso, lui ha operato in tutte le maniere perché noi ci separassimo e lei andasse con lui.
Come comportarsi con una persona così, che si è chiaramente messa in mezzo?
Tenendo conto che qui non si parla solo di perdere una donna, ma di una figlia, una casa, questioni economiche tutte derivanti da una separazione.


----------



## marietto (25 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io arrivo a capire l'affrontare il terzo, non arrivo a capire l'affrontare il quarto però...


Oddio, io avrei già chiuso primo di affrontare il terzo... Se ti trovi ad affrontare il quarto magari qualche domanda dovresti fartela...


----------



## Nicka (25 Maggio 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Oddio, io avrei già chiuso primo di affrontare il terzo... Se ti trovi ad affrontare il quarto magari qualche domanda dovresti fartela...


:rotfl:

No non in quel senso!!! :rotfl:

Intendo che io capisco affrontare l'eventuale amante del mio uomo...non capisco che senso avrebbe andare dalla moglie/compagna/quel che è del suo amante...


----------



## Jim Cain (25 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se io mi scopo una che mi dice di essere impegnata,e mi arriva un testa di cazzo,che invece di prendersela con lei....inveisce contro di me...secondo me chi non ha dignità è lui,con il rischio che poi oltre alle corna,finisce pure querelato,e magari le prende pure,perchè  uno è anche autorizzato a difendersi....


Ma qui nessuno (nè io, nè marietto, nè Ivanl) sostiene che il responsabile sia l'altro. Assolutamente no. Il responsabile principale è chi ci ha tradito, chi ci deve qualcosa. Però non si può nemmeno far passare l'idea che chi se la spassava con il nostro caro/a sia esente da responsabilità...per come la vedo io è un pò troppo facile lavarsene le mani dicendo 'io non c'entro niente con la tua storia'. Non ne parliamo di quando quello/a col quale venivi tradito/a lo conoscevi...


----------



## Skorpio (25 Maggio 2016)

*...*



spleen ha detto:


> Il secoloscorso c'erano uomini che si afrontavano a duello per le donne per molto meno di una scopata.


Si..
Era un modo strano di dire: tanto lei non conta un cazzo, chi vince se la piglia...


----------



## Jim Cain (25 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> ..non capisco che senso avrebbe andare dalla moglie/compagna/quel che è del suo amante...


a) Per vendicarti (Giusto ? Sbagliato ? La vendetta è umana, c'è chi è vendicativo e chi no) ;
b) Per neutralizzare (o tentare di neutralizzare) altre 'incursioni'.


----------



## Nicka (25 Maggio 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> a) Per vendicarti (Giusto ? Sbagliato ? La vendetta è umana, c'è chi è vendicativo e chi no) ;
> b) Per neutralizzare (o tentare di neutralizzare) altre 'incursioni'.


Non approvo nè A nè B...


----------



## spleen (25 Maggio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Comprendo la tua obiezione.
> Dal mio punto di vista ritengo che il rapporto lo si debba portare avanti esclusivamente con la moglie, che è l'unica responsabile di fronte al marito, in quanto obbligata da un vincolo di fedeltà.
> Però è anche vero, nella realtà, che se è difficile cercare di lasciare una persona che ci piace ancora per necessità, le difficoltà aumentano se questa persona non vuole farsi lasciare e torna alla carica.
> Insomma, l'amante insistente che non sa mettersi da parte quando è necessario dovrebbe rischiare di essere chiamato in causa.
> ...


BANG!! 
A parte le battute,
Danny, ti è mai saltato in mente di vendicarti o di difenderti in modi non ortodosso?


----------



## danny (25 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perchè non c'entra un cazzo.*Magari poteva non sapere che quella che si è scopat*a era impegnata,*magari sapeva che era in crisi*,*che si era lasciata*,SOLO in un caso capirai,che avevi una conoscenza diretta anche tu,in quel caso è diverso.


1) Allora l'infermo mentale è lui.
2) Peggio ancora. Un avvoltoio.
3) E' un cretino, perché una impegnata lo capisci subito dagli orari e dalle modalità in cui puoi vederla

Non è questo il problema.
Un marito ha un vincolo con la moglie ed è a lei che deve sempre riferirsi.


----------



## banshee (25 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non approvo nè A nè B...


ti quoto in questo e in tutto il 3d :up:


----------



## Jim Cain (25 Maggio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Nel mio caso, lui ha operato in tutte le maniere perché noi ci separassimo e lei andasse con lui.
> Come comportarsi con una persona così, che si è chiaramente messa in mezzo?
> Tenendo conto che qui non si parla solo di perdere una donna, ma di una figlia, una casa, questioni economiche tutte derivanti da una separazione.


Già, che si fa ?


----------



## Jim Cain (25 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non approvo nè A nè B...


...ma sicuramente capisci che non siamo tutti uguali...


----------



## marietto (25 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> No non in quel senso!!! :rotfl:
> 
> Intendo che io capisco affrontare l'eventuale amante del mio uomo...non capisco che senso avrebbe andare dalla moglie/compagna/quel che è del suo amante...


Ma guarda, per me è una questione puramente teorica, se non mi sento amato esclusivamente dalla mia compagna non avrei alcuna intenzione di strapparla "all'altro". Giusto o sbagliato, questo è il mio carattere, quindi l'eventualità di affrontare l'altro per me è remota.

Quello che voglio dire è che le situazioni sono tante e diverse e in alcune situazioni potrebbe essere ritenuto utile rompere le balle all'amante. In altre parole, non capisco perchè dovrebbe essere considerato "specie protetta", insomma...


----------



## Nicka (25 Maggio 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> ...ma sicuramente capisci che non siamo tutti uguali...


Per fortuna...


----------



## banshee (25 Maggio 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Ma guarda, per me è una questione puramente teorica, se non mi sento amato esclusivamente dalla mia compagna non avrei alcuna intenzione di strapparla "all'altro". Giusto o sbagliato, questo è il mio carattere, quindi l'eventualità di affrontare l'altro per me è remota.
> 
> Quello che voglio dire è che le situazioni sono tante e diverse e in alcune situazioni potrebbe essere ritenuto utile rompere le balle all'amante. In altre parole, non capisco perchè dovrebbe essere considerato "specie protetta", insomma...


ma non lo è. come ho scritto prima a danny, personalmente capisco benissimo certe situazioni (come ad esempio quella che raccontato lui) in cui ti viene normale e naturale dirgli due paroline.

io mi riferivo a"intanto vai a prenderlo a calci in culo a lui e poi avvisa la sua famiglia" che non può funzionare (per me almeno) come assunto di base da cui partire per tentare di ricostruire.

la penso come te sul discorso del sentirsi amato :up:


----------



## marietto (25 Maggio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Comprendo la tua obiezione.
> Dal mio punto di vista ritengo che il rapporto lo si debba portare avanti esclusivamente con la moglie, che è l'unica responsabile di fronte al marito, in quanto obbligata da un vincolo di fedeltà.
> Però è anche vero, nella realtà, che se è difficile cercare di lasciare una persona che ci piace ancora per necessità, le difficoltà aumentano se questa persona non vuole farsi lasciare e torna alla carica.
> Insomma, l'amante insistente che non sa mettersi da parte quando è necessario dovrebbe rischiare di essere chiamato in causa.
> ...


Si, Danny, ma quello che sto dicendo io non è che dovevi fare questo o quello, ma che, nella tua situazione, avevi il diritto di fare quello che ritenevi giusto fare e prendere le decisioni che ritenevi giusto prendere.

E se queste avessero comportato danni a lui, non era un problema tuo, nè avevi il dovere di farti più scrupoli di quelli che si è fatto lui, IMO.


----------



## sienne (25 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ma non lo è. come ho scritto prima a danny, personalmente capisco benissimo certe situazioni (come ad esempio quella che raccontato lui) in cui ti viene normale e naturale dirgli due paroline.
> 
> io mi riferivo a"intanto vai a prenderlo a calci in culo a lui e poi avvisa la sua famiglia" che non può funzionare (per me almeno) come assunto di base da cui partire per tentare di ricostruire.
> 
> la penso come te sul discorso del sentirsi amato :up:



Ciao

quando le carte sono scoperte, si può parlare di ricostruire. 
Andare a parlare, può essere anche visto sotto questo aspetto. 
Dare una possibilità ... 

sienne


----------



## danny (25 Maggio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> BANG!!
> A parte le battute,
> Danny, ti è mai saltato in mente di vendicarti o di difenderti in modi non ortodosso?


Sì.
A un certo punto ti viene in mente.
Perché tu stai male e rischi di perdere tutto, mentre altri fanno la loro vita tranquilla.
Per dire... la capa che sapeva che aveva l'amante e la incoraggiava a uscire con lui dandole permessi... a sua volta aveva più amanti e qualche segreto da nascondere...
L'amante, che si beccava mia moglie e mia figlia, se ne stava bello tranquillo e si divertiva...
Quello che ti fa impazzire è proprio vedere gente che si diverte attorno a te che stai male per colpa loro.
Perché se la scelta l'ha fatta mia moglie, gli altri l'hanno appoggiata.
Lui sapeva benissimo che era sposata, che aveva una figlia.
Lo sapeva fin dall'inizio.
La capa mi conosce bene... 
Mia figlia gioca con i suoi figli... certo che cominci a arrabbiarti di fronte a tutta questa meschinità.
Poi ti calmi ed eviti di fare casino, che tanto non serve a niente.
Ma l'istinto ce l'hai, certo.
In mezzo a una massa di persone che pensano a sé schiacciandoti  perché avrei dovuto limitarmi?
Se questo fosse stato utile, intendo.


----------



## oscuro (25 Maggio 2016)

*SI*



Jim Cain ha detto:


> Ma qui nessuno (nè io, nè marietto, nè Ivanl) sostiene che il responsabile sia l'altro. Assolutamente no. Il responsabile principale è chi ci ha tradito, chi ci deve qualcosa. Però non si può nemmeno far passare l'idea che chi se la spassava con il nostro caro/a sia esente da responsabilità...per come la vedo io è un pò troppo facile lavarsene le mani dicendo 'io non c'entro niente con la tua storia'. Non ne parliamo di quando quello/a col quale venivi tradito/a lo conoscevi...


Jim,il mio può essere un problema di natura etica,se mi scopo la tua donna,ma è un problema mio.SOLO MIO.Se per me sei uno sconosciuto io non mi devo giustificare di nulla con te.E fammi capire cosa dovrei fare?a 44 anni scoparmi solo le single?cazzo...è pieno....io so pure uno difficile,a me me piaciono pantere e con un bel culo...quindi solo feroci zaganelle?e me sarei rotto er cazzo caro amico....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## danny (25 Maggio 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Si, Danny, ma quello che sto dicendo io non è che dovevi fare questo o quello, ma che, nella tua situazione, avevi il diritto di fare quello che ritenevi giusto fare e prendere le decisioni che ritenevi giusto prendere.
> 
> *E se queste avessero comportato danni a lui, non era un problema tuo, nè avevi il dovere di farti più scrupoli di quelli che si è fatto lui, IMO*.


Quoto.


----------



## Jim Cain (25 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> E fammi capire cosa dovrei fare?a 44 anni scoparmi solo le single?cazzo...è pieno....io so pure uno difficile,a me me piaciono pantere e con un bel culo...quindi solo feroci zaganelle?e me sarei rotto er cazzo caro amico....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


...però magari dovresti accettare il fatto che c'è qualche marito che magari gli rompe il cazzo se ti scopi sua moglie, o no ?
Questi mesi di terapia mi hanno insegnato - tra le altre cose - che ci sono effetti, conseguenze che non possiamo prevedere, nè tantomeno possiamo pretendere di controllare le conseguenze di certe nostre azioni. 
Perchè c'è il tradito che sta zitto e muto e va avanti come se niente fosse e quello che pianta un casino. 
Ovviamentye dipende dal temperamento di ciscuno e anche dall'atteggiamento del traditore, che ha sicuramente un ruolo nel cercare di smorzare quanto più possibile le ire del tradito ma che non può, non deve illudersi di poter decidere cosa deve o non deve fare il tradito.


----------



## spleen (25 Maggio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Sì.
> *A un certo punto ti viene in mente.*
> Perché tu stai male e rischi di perdere tutto, mentre altri fanno la loro vita tranquilla.
> Per dire... la capa che sapeva che aveva l'amante e la incoraggiava a uscire con lui dandole permessi... a sua volta aveva più amanti e qualche segreto da nascondere...
> ...


Cioè ti era balenato di picchiarlo, o di danneggiarlo in pratica?
Sei stato bravo comunque, non credo che altri al tuo posto sarebbero riusciti a tenere il sangue freddo, forse nemmeno io.....
sul fatto che serva o meno secondo me dipende dalle circostanze, in effetti nella maggioranza dei casi no.


----------



## patroclo (25 Maggio 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Ma qui nessuno (nè io, nè marietto, nè Ivanl) sostiene che il responsabile sia l'altro. Assolutamente no. Il responsabile principale è chi ci ha tradito, chi ci deve qualcosa. Però non si può nemmeno far passare l'idea che chi se la spassava con il nostro caro/a sia esente da responsabilità...per come la vedo io è un pò troppo facile lavarsene le mani dicendo 'io non c'entro niente con la tua storia'. Non ne parliamo di quando quello/a col quale venivi tradito/a lo conoscevi...


.....tieni conto che far soffrire una quarta persona per le sofferenze che ti ha causato una terza persona non è proprio lineare.


----------



## banshee (25 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Jim,il mio può essere un problema di natura etica,se mi scopo la tua donna,ma è un problema mio.SOLO MIO.Se per me sei uno sconosciuto io non mi devo giustificare di nulla con te.E fammi capire cosa dovrei fare?a 44 anni scoparmi solo le single?cazzo...è pieno....*io so pure uno difficile*,a me me piaciono pantere e con un bel culo...quindi solo feroci zaganelle?e me sarei rotto er cazzo caro amico....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


veramente? non me ero accorta proprio :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## sienne (25 Maggio 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> .....tieni conto che far soffrire una quarta persona per le sofferenze che ti ha causato una terza persona non è proprio lineare.



Ciao

se è quello il fino, certo che no. 
Ma a volte si tratta solo di porre chiarezza, con tutti i coinvolti. Sapienti e meno ... 


sienne


----------



## Nicka (25 Maggio 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Ma guarda, per me è una questione puramente teorica, se non mi sento amato esclusivamente dalla mia compagna non avrei alcuna intenzione di strapparla "all'altro". Giusto o sbagliato, questo è il mio carattere, quindi l'eventualità di affrontare l'altro per me è remota.
> 
> Quello che voglio dire è che le situazioni sono tante e diverse e in alcune situazioni potrebbe essere ritenuto utile rompere le balle all'amante. In altre parole, non capisco perchè dovrebbe essere considerato "specie protetta", insomma...


Non è specie protetta...e credo che chiunque si vada a mettere in situazioni di rischio prenda in considerazione mille e più ipotesi...non capisco il consigliare a uno di andare ad avvisare chicchessia solo per un moto testosterico di orgoglio maschile...tutto qui...


----------



## banshee (25 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non è specie protetta...e credo che chiunque si vada a mettere in situazioni di rischio prenda in considerazione mille e più ipotesi...non capisco il consigliare a uno di andare ad avvisare chicchessia solo per un moto testosterico di orgoglio maschile...tutto qui...


riquoto e non posso darti verde, verde virtuale


----------



## patroclo (25 Maggio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Sì.
> A un certo punto ti viene in mente.
> Perché tu stai male e rischi di perdere tutto, mentre altri fanno la loro vita tranquilla.
> Per dire... la capa che sapeva che aveva l'amante e la incoraggiava a uscire con lui dandole permessi... a sua volta aveva più amanti e qualche segreto da nascondere...
> ...


....la cosa allucinante è la capa, lì mi sarebbe partito l'embolo. Due amanti possono anche essere innamorati e non capire più un cazzo..... ma la sua capa che lavora alle spalle è terribile


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Maggio 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Si, però forse non mi sono spiegato bene. Non ho detto che dovresti affrontare il terzo, ma che possono esistere situazioni in cui ritieni che possa fare al caso tuo farlo. *Se ti trovi in una di queste situazioni non vedo perchè tu dovresti farti scrupoli che l'altra persona non si è fatta*.
> 
> In altre parole io non contesto che il problema ce l'hai con chi ti ha tradito e che solitamente sia inutile occuparsi di altri. Però mi permetto di contestare l'"Assolutamente no"...



perché così ti (generico) metti sul suo stesso piano di persona che non si fa scrupoli.

ora, facendo un passo indietro: se tu (sempre generico) ti ritieni una persona che si fa scrupoli, al punto che non tradiresti mai perché non sapresti giustificarti con nulla, il tradimento nei tuoi confronti ti giustifica a non farti più scrupoli?


----------



## Jim Cain (25 Maggio 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> .....tieni conto che far soffrire una quarta persona per le sofferenze che ti ha causato una terza persona non è proprio lineare.


No, non lo è.
Ma si deve capìre che per qualcuno è inaccettabile che quello che si scopava tua moglie fino al giorno prima possa campare serenamente e senza che la sua vita subisca scossoni di alcun genere. Troppo comodo se hai qualcosa da perdere.


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Maggio 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Avendo letto anche il secondo post, ribadisco che, prima di ogni altra considerazione, a mio avviso, ci sarebbero un po' di *fatti  *che faresti bene ad affrontare e verificare:
> 
> 1. I due lavorano ancora insieme e lui le ronza ancora intorno. Non è una cosa sana e non porterà nulla di buono. Fidati.
> 
> ...


Marietto però, voi uomini dovete portare pazienza: noi donne non è che abbiamo i manici, non ci possono scippare.
Se finiamo a letto con qualcuno è perchè l'abbiamo VOLUTO.
A volte l'abbiamo VOLUTO così tanto che se ci siamo finite a letto l'iniziativa è stata nostra.
Non so se mi spiego: a volte quell'uomo ce lo siamo lavorato per mesi, per portarcelo a letto.
Ora, l'altro esattamente che cazzo l'affrontereste a fare?
Per dirgli : questa è la MIA donna e non la devi toccare?
Io personalmente reagirei malissimo, prescindendo dal resto, a una reazione del genere.
Perchè io sono un essere pensante e con una volontà propria.
Puoi tentare anche di farmi il vuoto attorno o di chiudermi in una gabbia, ma quello che ottieni non è uno slancio di devozione, ma una serie di tentativi di evasione.
E se il solo problema di un uomo è rivendicare il possesso su di me, può prendere il suo apparato genitale ed usarlo come picchetto da un'altra parte.
Il tradimento è interno alla coppia, la coppia è fatta di due persone: se la devono vedere loro.
Il resto sono solo accessori.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Maggio 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Ma qui nessuno (nè io, nè marietto, nè Ivanl) sostiene che il responsabile sia l'altro. Assolutamente no. Il responsabile principale è chi ci ha tradito, chi ci deve qualcosa. Però non si può nemmeno far passare l'idea che chi se la spassava con il nostro caro/a sia esente da responsabilità...*per come la vedo io è un pò troppo facile lavarsene le mani dicendo 'io non c'entro niente con la tua storia'*. Non ne parliamo di quando quello/a col quale venivi tradito/a lo conoscevi...



chi direbbe questo?


----------



## patroclo (25 Maggio 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> se è quello il fino, certo che no.
> Ma a volte si tratta solo di porre chiarezza, con tutti i coinvolti. Sapienti e meno ...
> ...


jim ha parlato esplicitamente di vendetta e comunque anche dietro un "buon proposito di chiarimento condiviso" si cela la più o meno consapevole volontà di ripagare le sofferenze


----------



## oscuro (25 Maggio 2016)

*SI*



Jim Cain ha detto:


> ...però magari dovresti accettare il fatto che c'è qualche marito che magari gli rompe il cazzo se ti scopi sua moglie, o no ?
> Questi mesi di terapia mi hanno insegnato - tra le altre cose - che ci sono effetti, conseguenze che non possiamo prevedere, nè tantomeno possiamo pretendere di controllare le conseguenze di certe nostre azioni.
> Perchè c'è il tradito che sta zitto e muto e va avanti come se niente fosse e quello che pianta un casino.
> Ovviamentye dipende dal temperamento di ciscuno e anche dall'atteggiamento del traditore, che ha sicuramente un ruolo nel cercare di smorzare quanto più possibile le ire del tradito ma che non può, non deve illudersi di poter decidere cosa deve o non deve fare il tradito.


Ma il tradito fa quelllo che ritiene giusto fare,e ne paga ogni tipo di conseguenza,se mi trombo la sua donna può anche pisciarmi sull'auto,ma credi starà meglio?credi che la sua donna dirà:cazzo che palle che hai?
Sarà ancora più ridicolo,ma come hai scritto giustamente non siamo tutti uguali.:up:


----------



## marietto (25 Maggio 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> perché così ti (generico) metti sul suo stesso piano di persona che non si fa scrupoli.
> 
> ora, facendo un passo indietro: se tu (sempre generico) ti ritieni una persona che si fa scrupoli, al punto che non tradiresti mai perché non sapresti giustificarti con nulla, il tradimento nei tuoi confronti ti giustifica a non farti più scrupoli?


Restando sul generico, non vedo perchè al tradito debba essere richiesto un profilo morale superiore all'amante.

Andando sul personale varierà da un soggetto all'altro, ma non lo accetto come principio generale.

Spero di essermi spiegato, non sono sicuro di essermi capito neanche io


----------



## Jim Cain (25 Maggio 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> chi direbbe questo?


Il 'terzo'.


----------



## sienne (25 Maggio 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> jim ha parlato esplicitamente di vendetta e comunque anche dietro un "buon proposito di chiarimento condiviso" si cela la più o meno consapevole volontà di ripagare le sofferenze



Ciao

non ho seguito quel discorso. Perché non sta nelle mie corde. 
Ma ho un alto sentire per la chiarezza. Avrei pagato oro, se solo qualcuno mi avesse messo all'occorrente. 
Lo avrei reputato un VERO amico. Il girarsi dall'altra parte, con tante scuse, è da codardi ... solo opportunismo. 


sienne


----------



## banshee (25 Maggio 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non ho seguito quel discorso. Perché non sta nelle mie corde.
> Ma ho un alto sentire per la chiarezza. Avrei pagato oro, se solo qualcuno mi avesse messo all'occorrente.
> ...


credo di aver capito quello che dici. la moglie dell'amante di tua moglie, ovvero "il quarto" attore (il primo sei tu generico, il secondo il tuo partner, il terzo l'amante) è allo stesso modo "vittima" inconsapevole del tradimento e andrebbe avvertita, giusto?


----------



## Jim Cain (25 Maggio 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Andando sul personale varierà da un soggetto all'altro, ma non lo accetto come principio generale.


Infatti.
In una situazione come quella successiva alla scoperta di un tradimento, ognuno ha la sua personalissima (e magari sbagliatissima) reazione, che sarà quasi sempre la reazione di una persona ferita e assai confusa. 
Pretendere dal tradito lucidità e razionalità è un controsenso.


----------



## marietto (25 Maggio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Marietto però, voi uomini dovete portare pazienza: noi donne non è che abbiamo i manici, non ci possono scippare.
> Se finiamo a letto con qualcuno è perchè l'abbiamo VOLUTO.
> A volte l'abbiamo VOLUTO così tanto che se ci siamo finite a letto l'iniziativa è stata nostra.
> Non so se mi spiego: a volte quell'uomo ce lo siamo lavorato per mesi, per portarcelo a letto.
> ...


Non mi sembra di aver mai detto questo, ma a questo punto ritengo che stare a precisare le intenzioni sia abbastanza inutile, probabilmente non sono in grado di farlo io


----------



## sienne (25 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> credo di aver capito quello che dici. la moglie dell'amante di tua moglie, ovvero "il quarto" attore (il primo sei tu generico, il secondo il tuo partner, il terzo l'amante) è allo stesso modo "vittima" inconsapevole del tradimento e andrebbe avvertita, giusto?



Ciao

lo avrei apprezzato tantissimo. Certo! Perché, lo avrei preso e interpretato come: 
abbi cura di te ... non è poco, se qualcuno te lo augura. È una vera carezza d'affetto. 


sienne


----------



## danny (25 Maggio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Cioè ti era balenato di picchiarlo, o di danneggiarlo in pratica?
> Sei stato bravo comunque, non credo che altri al tuo posto sarebbero riusciti a tenere il sangue freddo, forse nemmeno io.....
> sul fatto che serva o meno secondo me dipende dalle circostanze, in effetti nella maggioranza dei casi no.


Non serve assolutamente a riavere chi ami.
Per cui direi che il solo scopo è quello di far male a chi si ritiene abbia contribuito al nostro male.
E' una vendetta, con tutti i limiti che questa comporta.


----------



## ivanl (25 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> credo di aver capito quello che dici. la moglie dell'amante di tua moglie, ovvero "il quarto" attore (il primo sei tu generico, il secondo il tuo partner, il terzo l'amante) è allo stesso modo "vittima" inconsapevole del tradimento e andrebbe avvertita, giusto?


per me si


----------



## patroclo (25 Maggio 2016)

Non è che gli amanti vanno necessariamente in giro a raccattare donne da scopare fottendosene di tutto il resto. Anche gli amanti s'innamorano ..... e forse è per quello che diventano tali


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Maggio 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Restando sul generico, non vedo *perchè al tradito debba essere richiesto un profilo morale superiore all'amante.*
> 
> Andando sul personale varierà da un soggetto all'altro, ma non lo accetto come principio generale.
> 
> Spero di essermi spiegato, non sono sicuro di essermi capito neanche io


ti sei spiegato benissimo 
io non mi sognerei mai di chiedere profili morali superiori a nessuno, se non a me stessa...
quel che voglio dire è che come qui si sentono mille volte giustificazioni assurde dei traditori (mi rifaccio a quanto scritto in un post delle prime pagine) si vedono molte volte traditi che dicono ?io non lo avrei mai fatto? e che quindi si pongono (loro, senza che venga richiesto) in posizione morale superiore.

sono d'accordo che non è un principio generale, ma da chi dice che non scenderebbe mai a certi livelli di abiezione (leggi tradimento) mi aspetto che non lo faccia mai, neanche di fronte a un tradimento.

poi sono la prima a dire che siamo umani e a comprendere le reazioni di fronte a certe scoperte


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Maggio 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Il 'terzo'.



la tua terza l'ha detto?


----------



## Jim Cain (25 Maggio 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> Non è che gli amanti vanno necessariamente in giro a raccattare donne da scopare fottendosene di tutto il resto. Anche gli amanti s'innamorano ..... e forse è per quello che diventano tali


Certo.
A me sono capitate entrambe le ipotesi quindi so di cosa parli.
Però se sei innamorato (e sei ricambiato) dalla tua amante generalmente quell'amore vincerà su tutto e i due diventeranno una coppia ufficiale.
Ma se così non va, forse non era amore...


----------



## Jim Cain (25 Maggio 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> la tua terza l'ha detto?


Non ho capìto...


----------



## Nicka (25 Maggio 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> Non è che gli amanti vanno necessariamente in giro a raccattare donne da scopare fottendosene di tutto il resto. Anche gli amanti s'innamorano ..... e forse è per quello che diventano tali


Embè...a me pare ovvio...
Certo è che non sempre la spinta è l'amore...altrimenti parleremmo sempre di una cosa elevata e bellissima.
C'è anche chi decide in coscienza di farsi la trombata del secolo che muore lì o prosegue per determinati motivi che con l'amore non c'entrano niente.
Però sì, la spinta non è di certo la voglia di trovare persone impegnate per fare dispetto a qualcuno che si conosce o meno. Credo che questa sia una delle ultime cose che succedono.


----------



## marietto (25 Maggio 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ti sei spiegato benissimo
> io non mi sognerei mai di chiedere profili morali superiori a nessuno, se non a me stessa...
> quel che voglio dire è che come qui si sentono mille volte giustificazioni assurde dei traditori (mi rifaccio a quanto scritto in un post delle prime pagine) si vedono molte volte traditi che dicono ?io non lo avrei mai fatto? e che quindi si pongono (loro, senza che venga richiesto) in posizione morale superiore.
> 
> ...


Francamente, sono d'accordo con tutto quello che dici. 

Quello che sto cercando, probabilmente male, di dire da alcune pagine è che nessuno dei coinvolti in certe vicende gode dell'immunità o dovrebbe ritenersi estraneo al tutto.


----------



## danny (25 Maggio 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Non mi sembra di aver mai detto questo, ma a questo punto ritengo che stare a precisare le intenzioni sia abbastanza inutile, probabilmente non sono in grado di farlo io


Io credo di averti capito.
Aggiungo una diversa considerazione.
Non desiderare la donna d'altri è il nono comandamento, se non sbaglio.
Dovrebbe essere quindi valutato negativamente, dal punto di vista etico, chi sceglie di avere una relazione con una persona sposata.
Eppure questa valutazione morale scompare nei nostri discorsi, che concentrano le colpe solo all'interno della coppia.
Come se un ladro fosse responsabile solo per il derubato, e non per la sua azione del rubare.
Devo concludere che oggi non è più visto come qualcosa di riprovevole andare con persone impegnate.
Se questa è la normalità, perché un tradimento dovrebbe costituire un problema, allora?
Eppure lo è ancora. Qualcosa non torna, non credi?


----------



## patroclo (25 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Embè...a me pare ovvio...
> Certo è che non sempre la spinta è l'amore...altrimenti parleremmo sempre di una cosa elevata e bellissima.
> C'è anche chi decide in coscienza di farsi la trombata del secolo che muore lì o prosegue per determinati motivi che con l'amore non c'entrano niente.
> Però sì, la spinta non è di certo la voglia di trovare persone impegnate per fare dispetto a qualcuno che si conosce o meno. Credo che questa sia una delle ultime cose che succedono.


ma si hai ragione .... è che spesso si discute come se gli amanti fossero lì per fare dispetto ai partener ufficiali, comodo crederlo.


----------



## sienne (25 Maggio 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> ma si hai ragione .... è che spesso si discute come se gli amanti fossero lì per fare dispetto ai partener ufficiali, comodo crederlo.



Ciao

a volte coincide invece con il vero. La mia non voleva farmi un dispetto, voleva proprio prendere il mio posto come moglie e madre, altro che storie di cazzi e mazzi e fronzoli. E il mio ex, confuso totalmente, non ha saputo fermarla. Conclusione? Ho mandato a fare in culo entrambi ... semplice. Ma tutto questo amore e scemato, appena ho scoperto tutto. Strano ... 


sienne


----------



## Nicka (25 Maggio 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> ma si hai ragione .... è che spesso si discute come se gli amanti fossero lì per fare dispetto ai partener ufficiali, comodo crederlo.


E che non lo so?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Maggio 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Non ho capìto...


Hai avuto un'amante che ti ha scaricato in siffatto modo?


----------



## Jim Cain (25 Maggio 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> a volte coincide invece con il vero. La mia non voleva farmi un dispetto, voleva proprio prendere il mio posto come moglie e madre, altro che storie di cazzi e mazzi e fronzoli. E il mio ex, confuso totalmente, non ha saputo fermarla. Conclusione? Ho mandato a fare in culo entrambi ... semplice. Ma tutto questo amore e scemato, appena ho scoperto tutto. Strano ...
> 
> ...


...'sto fatto dell'amore che scema una volta scoperti dovrebbe spiegare tutto...:up:


----------



## bettypage (25 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Embè...a me pare ovvio...
> Certo è che non sempre la spinta è l'amore...altrimenti parleremmo sempre di una cosa elevata e bellissima.
> C'è anche chi decide in coscienza di farsi la trombata del secolo che muore lì o prosegue per determinati motivi che con l'amore non c'entrano niente.
> Però sì, la spinta non è di certo la voglia di trovare persone impegnate per fare dispetto a qualcuno che si conosce o meno. Credo che questa sia una delle ultime cose che succedono.


Penso anche io


----------



## marietto (25 Maggio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Io credo di averti capito.
> Aggiungo una diversa considerazione.
> Non desiderare la donna d'altri è il nono comandamento, se non sbaglio.
> Dovrebbe essere quindi valutato negativamente, dal punto di vista etico, chi sceglie di avere una relazione con una persona sposata.
> ...


Per carattere potrei, forse, perdonare uno "sbaglio" se mi convincessi che in effetti tale era.
Se mia moglie si innamorasse di un altro la lascierei andare e basta.

Però la gente vive una varietà di situazioni, che non sono necessariamente il restiamo insieme perchè ci amiamo, restiamo insieme perchè la situazione economica ci costringe oppure separiamoci.

Ci sono tante situazioni che stanno a metà strada, e chi è stato tradito ha, umanamente, anche bisogno di essere rassicurato dal proprio partner.

Non mi sembra proponibile considerare in partenza uno degli attori come "intoccabile". Pur non essendo rilevante in gran parte dei casi, in alcune situazioni può risultare (o il tradito può ritenere) utile coinvolgerlo/a, Non vedo un motivo valido per considerarlo non coinvolgibile.


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Maggio 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Ma qui nessuno (nè io, nè marietto, nè Ivanl) sostiene che il responsabile sia l'altro. Assolutamente no. Il responsabile principale è chi ci ha tradito, chi ci deve qualcosa. Però non si può nemmeno far passare l'idea che chi se la spassava con il nostro caro/a sia esente da responsabilità...per come la vedo io è un pò troppo facile lavarsene le mani dicendo 'io non c'entro niente con la tua storia'. Non ne parliamo di quando quello/a col quale venivi tradito/a lo conoscevi...


pensa se ti rispondesse: guarda, io manco la vedevo, ma ha insistito tanto che alla fine mi ha fatto cambiare idea...
perchè il bello è che alla fine non potrai mai sapere come è andata davvero.
Perchè quella storia non è la tua storia, è la storia di altre due persone.
E solo una di quelle due persone aveva preso un impegno nei tuoi confronti e ha deliberatamente voluto venir meno a quell'impegno.
L'altro ti conosceva? Ma aveva impegni di lealtà nei tuoi confronti? tipo amico fraterno, fratello, parente? 
Se non aveva legami di questo tipo nulla ti deve.
Non siamo più nel medioevo, l'adulterio non è perseguibile, le donne come gli uomini scelgono di tradire con tutte le conseguenze che questo comporta, ovvero la possibilità di sfasciare un matrimonio o di rendere comunque un rapporto in termini di fiducia e stima completamente diverso da prima e su questa valutazione sarebbe bene ragionare e lavorare.
Non su presunti debiti di lealtà di terzi che non c'entrano nulla e che servono solo a lenire le ferite dell'ego.
Forse.


----------



## Jim Cain (25 Maggio 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Hai avuto un'amante che ti ha scaricato in siffatto modo?


L'amante che ho avuto era single.
Non ricordo abbia mai detto cose simili al 'io non c'entro nulla, sei tu quello impegnato' e, ove mai lo avesse detto, non sarei stato d'accordo con lei. Se SAI che hai una storia con una persona impegnata sai perfettamente che neanche tu sei esente da colpe e responsabilità.
P.S. : l'ho scaricata io.


----------



## sienne (25 Maggio 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> L'amante che ho avuto era single.
> Non ricordo abbia mai detto cose simili al 'io non c'entro nulla, sei tu quello impegnato' e, ove mai lo avesse detto, non sarei stato d'accordo con lei. Se SAI che hai una storia con una persona impegnata sai perfettamente che neanche tu sei esente da colpe e responsabilità.
> P.S. : l'ho scaricata io.



Ciao

direi. Infatti. 
Questa farsa per lavarsi le mani e tirarsi fuori da qualsiasi responsabilità è ridicolo. 
Sembra che si vuole prendere per fessi i coinvolti ... 


sienne


----------



## Jim Cain (25 Maggio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> pensa se ti rispondesse: guarda, io manco la vedevo, ma ha insistito tanto che alla fine mi ha fatto cambiare idea...
> perchè il bello è che alla fine non potrai mai sapere come è andata davvero.
> Perchè quella storia non è la tua storia, è la storia di altre due persone.
> E solo una di quelle due persone aveva preso un impegno nei tuoi confronti e ha deliberatamente voluto venir meno a quell'impegno.
> ...


In termini 'assoluti' no, nulla mi deve.
In termini 'relativi', se ti conosco, ti scopi la mia compagna, mi incontri e mi vuoi offrire pure un caffè, forse un pò te le stai andando a cercare....


----------



## oscuro (25 Maggio 2016)

*Si*

Mi sento fuori dal mondo....in modo quasi preoccupante.


----------



## spleen (25 Maggio 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ti sei spiegato benissimo
> io non mi sognerei mai di chiedere profili morali superiori a nessuno, se non a me stessa...
> quel che voglio dire è che come qui si sentono mille volte giustificazioni assurde dei traditori (mi rifaccio a quanto scritto in un post delle prime pagine) si vedono molte volte traditi che dicono ?io non lo avrei mai fatto? e che quindi si pongono (loro, senza che venga richiesto) in posizione morale superiore.
> 
> ...


A me va anche bene questo discorso, cioè nessuno si deve sentire moralmente superiore ad un altro.
Purchè non si scivoli come spesso accade (non a te) nel "che tanto va bene tutto", cioè che si confondano le persone con le loro azioni, che quest' ultime sì, mi sento in grado di valutarle e giudicarle, al netto di situazioni ed attenuanti.


----------



## bettypage (25 Maggio 2016)

Credo che di base uno si vergogni delle proprie corna altro che corretezza verso terzi e quarti. Perché  alla fine il tradito sembra lo scemo del villaggio e allora ha bisogno di riscatto


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Maggio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Io credo di averti capito.
> Aggiungo una diversa considerazione.
> Non desiderare la donna d'altri è il nono comandamento, se non sbaglio.
> Dovrebbe essere quindi valutato negativamente, dal punto di vista etico, chi sceglie di avere una relazione con una persona sposata.
> ...


mi pare che in mezzo ai dieci ci siano anche non dire falsa testimonianza e non commettere atti impuri.
Ovvero non disperdere il seme, questo era il senso all'epoca.
quindi la questione morale, poichè tutti i comandamenti valgono gli stessi punti, dovremmo porcela in diversi momenti della nostra vita.
Ma ce la poniamo da soli: io con la mia coscienza faccio i conti da sola, finchè non commetto reato non può essere un terzo a chiedermi conto.
Portà emettere un giudizio moralmente negativo nei miei confronti: ne ha facoltà.
Ma io ho facoltà di ignorarlo.


----------



## sienne (25 Maggio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Credo che di base uno si vergogni delle proprie corna altro che corretezza verso terzi e quarti. Perché  alla fine il tradito sembra lo scemo del villaggio e allora ha bisogno di riscatto



Ciao

questo forse nella tua / vostra cultura. Non in quella che vivo io. 
Dalle mie parti è proprio il contrario. Il mi ex, rischia l'esclusione dalla famiglia ed eredità, se si viene a sapere qualcosa. Ed io vengo vista come una donna forte e con spina dorsale, per aver tenuto tutto assieme per tanto tempo, nonostante il torto a me fatto. Da noi, le attribuzioni sono proprio capovolte. 



sienne


----------



## Nicka (25 Maggio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Credo che di base uno si vergogni delle proprie corna altro che corretezza verso terzi e quarti. Perché  alla fine il tradito sembra lo scemo del villaggio e allora ha bisogno di riscatto


Ok...perfetto...se il tradito va a menare l'amante o se va a rovinare la sua famiglia nel caso in cui ce l'avesse, che cosa ne ha ricavato? Di essere meno scemo? Fermo restando che ci si sente scemo, ma non lo è ovviamente...
Che cosa ha riscattato? Rispetto e onore? Menando le mani e avvisando ignare persone ha riportato all'ovile la compagna pentita e più innamorata di prima?
Sarebbe tanto semplice così, ma ho il sospetto che così non sia.


----------



## bettypage (25 Maggio 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> questo forse nella tua / vostra cultura. Non in quella che vivo io.
> Dalle mie parti è proprio il contrario. Il mi ex, rischia l'esclusione dalla famiglia ed eredità, se si viene a sapere qualcosa. Ed io vengo vista come una donna forte e con spina dorsale, per aver tenuto tutto assieme per tanto tempo, nonostante il torto a me fatto. Da noi, le attribuzioni sono proprio capovolte.
> ...


Io dico che tendenzialmente la parte da compartire è sempre il tradito e giustamente uno la compassione la respinge a sciabolate di"non sono l unico".


----------



## bettypage (25 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ok...perfetto...se il tradito va a menare l'amante o se va a rovinare la sua famiglia nel caso in cui ce l'avesse, che cosa ne ha ricavato? Di essere meno scemo? Fermo restando che ci si sente scemo, ma non lo è ovviamente...
> Che cosa ha riscattato? Rispetto e onore? Menando le mani e avvisando ignare persone ha riportato all'ovile la compagna pentita e più innamorata di prima?
> Sarebbe tanto semplice così, ma ho il sospetto che così non sia.


È proprio il concetto di mal comune - mezzo gaudio di cui parlavi


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Maggio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Credo che di base uno si vergogni delle proprie corna altro che corretezza verso terzi e quarti. Perché  alla fine il tradito sembra lo scemo del villaggio e allora ha bisogno di riscatto


no: è rabbia e negazione assieme.
Si vuole trovare una ragione che faccia meno male.
Quella che fa meno male in assoluto è la momentanea incapacità di intendere del traditore.
Quindi si può dare la colpa al terzo che ha APPROFITTATO.
Se il terzo non si fosse INTROMESSO, se non avesse FORZATO la mano, non sarebbe successo.
Peccato che di gente che abbia tradito in seguito ad un trauma cranico ce n'è pochina.


----------



## sienne (25 Maggio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Io dico che tendenzialmente la parte da compartire è sempre il tradito e giustamente uno la compassione la respinge a sciabolate di"non sono l unico".



Ciao

sto parlando di altro, capisco che è difficile prendere un'altro punto di vista ... 
Qui, chi viene compatito, sempre, è il traditore non il tradito. 
Prova a capovolgere la questione ... 


sienne


----------



## perplesso (25 Maggio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Credo che di base uno si vergogni delle proprie corna altro che corretezza verso terzi e quarti. Perché  alla fine il tradito sembra lo scemo del villaggio e allora ha bisogno di riscatto


Caltanissetta 1953.    poi dicono che ci siamo "evoluti"


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Maggio 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> In termini 'assoluti' no, nulla mi deve.
> In termini 'relativi', se ti conosco, ti scopi la mia compagna, mi incontri e mi vuoi offrire pure un caffè, forse un pò te le stai andando a cercare....


 Il caffè in effetti è un affronto da lavare con il sangue.
Jim... quello ti conosceva, ha voluto far finta di niente e ti ha offerto un caffè probabilmente proprio per non far trapelare il suo imbarazzo.
O pensi che abbia voluto sbeffeggiarti offrendoti un caffè? Almeno poteva offrirti la cena allora.
'sti taccagni...


----------



## Jim Cain (25 Maggio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Il caffè in effetti è un affronto da lavare con il sangue.
> Jim... quello ti conosceva, ha voluto far finta di niente e ti ha offerto un caffè probabilmente proprio per non far trapelare il suo imbarazzo.
> O pensi che abbia voluto sbeffeggiarti offrendoti un caffè? Almeno poteva offrirti la cena allora.
> 'sti taccagni...


masticazzi.
Qualunque fosse la motivazione io l'ho presa come una presa per il culo, e tanto mi bastava.
Poi sai, è lo stesso tipo che diceva che 'Jim il bambino potrà vederlo quanto vuole' quindi capisci bene che ho sentito l'indifferibile bisogno di allertare la di lui moglie...


----------



## Jim Cain (25 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ok...perfetto...se il tradito va a menare l'amante o se va a rovinare la sua famiglia nel caso in cui ce l'avesse, che cosa ne ha ricavato? Di essere meno scemo? Fermo restando che ci si sente scemo, ma non lo è ovviamente...
> Che cosa ha riscattato? Rispetto e onore? Menando le mani e avvisando ignare persone ha riportato all'ovile la compagna pentita e più innamorata di prima?
> Sarebbe tanto semplice così, ma ho il sospetto che così non sia.


Nicka, non ne ricava NULLA se non la momentanea ed effimera soddisfazione d'avergli fatto del male. 
Giusto ? Sbagliato ? Sai che gli frega in quel momento al tradito...


----------



## Nocciola (25 Maggio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> non mi sono spiegato
> intendo: lei dice che e' stata una cazzata (da predere a calci, ma soprassediamo), che l'altro non conta niente, che devono ripartire da loro? Bene, se e' tutto vero, allora non le cambia niente che lui si tolga (se vuole, ovvio) il sassolino dalla scarpa. Lui deve ricominciare passando sopra a tutto quel che e' successo? bene, che faccia anche lui la sua cazzata, informi la moglie di lui, lo prenda a calci, e poi vada dalla moglie e dica 'che vuoi che sia, era una cazzata, sono pronto a ricominciare'. Vede come la prende lei e cosi' capisce se lo stava prendendo per il culo o no...


Io la prenderei malissimo ma non perché tocchi lui ma perché mi aspetto che sei abb intelligente da non rovinare una famiglia che è all'oscuro di tutto e perché conoscendomi e avendomi sposato mi sai riconoscere la capacità di fare scelte.
Quindi metterei in gioco il nostro rapporto cosa che magari pur tradendoti non avevo fatto


----------



## Nicka (25 Maggio 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Nicka, non ne ricava NULLA se non la momentanea ed effimera soddisfazione d'avergli fatto del male.
> Giusto ? Sbagliato ? Sai che gli frega in quel momento al tradito...


E' solo che a me le cose effimere lasciano più amarezza di ciò che rimane.
Poi oh, ognuno è fatto a modo suo.
Io farei passare dei brutti quarti d'ora al mio compagno, di lei me ne sbatterei altamente i coglioni.


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Maggio 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Nicka, non ne ricava NULLA se non la momentanea ed effimera soddisfazione d'avergli fatto del male.
> Giusto ? Sbagliato ? Sai che gli frega in quel momento al tradito...


Al tradito nell'immediatezza vengono LI PEGGIO PENSIERI.
Però, sbollita la rabbia e la condizione di disorientamento e una volta recuperati lucidità ed equilibrio capisce che le uniche decisioni che valga la pena prendere sono quelle relative alla sua vita.
Il resto è entropia.


----------



## oscuro (25 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



Jim Cain ha detto:


> masticazzi.
> Qualunque fosse la motivazione io l'ho presa come una presa per il culo, e tanto mi bastava.
> Poi sai, è lo stesso tipo che diceva che 'Jim il bambino potrà vederlo quanto vuole' quindi capisci bene che ho sentito l'indifferibile bisogno di allertare la di lui moglie...


In questo mi trovi d'accordo.Un limite a tutto.Mi conosci,ti trombi mia moglie,e mi offri il caffè?in questo caso sei una merda senza se e ma,almeno evita i comportamenti di facciata,e che cazzo.


----------



## Skorpio (25 Maggio 2016)

*..*

Letto tutto questo, a me vien da pensare che se beccassi mia moglie con l amante e aggredisco l amante, è come se dicessi senza volerlo che mia moglie ha fatto benissimo a mettermi le corna.

E come la stessi trattando da decerebrata priva di capacità di intendere e di volere...


----------



## Jim Cain (25 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Poi oh, ognuno è fatto a modo suo.


:up:


----------



## oscuro (25 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



Skorpio ha detto:


> Letto tutto questo, a me vien da pensare che se beccassi mia moglie con l amante e aggredisco l amante, è come se dicessi senza volerlo che mia moglie ha fatto benissimo a mettermi le corna.
> 
> E come la stessi trattando da decerebrata priva di capacità di intendere e di volere...


Anche!:up:
Come ho già scritto...sto accusando....!


----------



## Nicka (25 Maggio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Al tradito nell'immediatezza vengono LI PEGGIO PENSIERI.
> Però, sbollita la rabbia e la condizione di disorientamento e una volta recuperati lucidità ed equilibrio capisce che le uniche decisioni che valga la pena prendere sono quelle relative alla sua vita.
> *Il resto è entropia.*


OT Scusa...


----------



## Jim Cain (25 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> In questo mi trovi d'accordo.Un limite a tutto.Mi conosci,ti trombi mia moglie,e mi offri il caffè?in questo caso sei una merda senza se e ma,almeno evita i comportamenti di facciata,e che cazzo.


Oscuro, io capisco il ragionamento e l'ironia di Sbriciolata. Ovvio che - come lei scrive - non serve a nulla prendersela con l'altro. E capisco anche che l'altro se mi incontra - e visto che mi conosce - gli viene pure da offrirmi un caffè. Capisco tutto. Capisco che uno si debba parare il culo il più possibile. Per cui mi viene da chiedere : perchè vuol pararsi il culo ? Forse perchè ha qualcosa da perdere ? E cosa ha da perdere ? E perchè devo essere così signore da non destabilizzare lui e - inevitabilmente - la sua famiglia ? Io, a passarci sopra, e a non 'coinvolgerlo', non ce l'ho fatta. Non ne sono stato capace. E non me ne pento. Lo rifarei. NON rifarei molto altro ma sputtanarlo con la moglie si.


----------



## Nicka (25 Maggio 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Oscuro, io capisco il ragionamento e l'ironia di Sbriciolata. Ovvio che - come lei scrive - non serve a nulla prendersela con l'altro. E capisco anche che l'altro se mi incontra - e visto che mi conosce - gli viene pure da offrirmi un caffè. Capisco tutto. Capisco che uno si debba parare il culo il più possibile. Per cui mi viene da chiedere : perchè vuol pararsi il culo ? Forse perchè ha qualcosa da perdere ? E cosa ha da perdere ? E perchè devo essere così signore da non destabilizzare lui e - inevitabilmente - la sua famiglia ?


La SUA famiglia non è affar tuo.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> In questo mi trovi d'accordo.Un limite a tutto.Mi conosci,ti trombi mia moglie,e mi offri il caffè?in questo caso sei una merda senza se e ma,almeno evita i comportamenti di facciata,e che cazzo.


Ti Trombi mia moglie non si può leggere
Davvero


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> OT Scusa...
> 
> View attachment 11676


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (25 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Letto tutto questo, a me vien da pensare che se beccassi mia moglie con l amante e aggredisco l amante, è come se dicessi senza volerlo che mia moglie ha fatto benissimo a mettermi le corna.
> 
> E come la stessi trattando da decerebrata priva di capacità di intendere e di volere...


Grazie Gesù
Quando ci sposiamo?


----------



## Jim Cain (25 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> La SUA famiglia non è affar tuo.


Non lo è ma se voglio fargli del male l'unica è colpirlo lì, cioè sputtanarlo con la moglie.
E, per dirla tutta, neanche la MIA famiglia (che lui ha CONTRIBUITO a destabilizzare) era affare SUO.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> La SUA famiglia non è affar tuo.


Sposo anche te


----------



## Nicka (25 Maggio 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Non lo è ma se voglio fargli del male l'unica è colpirlo lì, cioè sputtanarlo con la moglie.
> E, per dirla tutta, neanche la MIA famiglia (che lui ha CONTRIBUITO a destabilizzare) era affare SUO.


Va bene. Hai fatto bene. Che ti devo dire...


----------



## Nicka (25 Maggio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sposo anche te


Facciamo un matrimonio di massa!


----------



## oscuro (25 Maggio 2016)

*Jim*



Jim Cain ha detto:


> Oscuro, io capisco il ragionamento e l'ironia di Sbriciolata. Ovvio che - come lei scrive - non serve a nulla prendersela con l'altro. E capisco anche che l'altro se mi incontra - e visto che mi conosce - gli viene pure da offrirmi un caffè. Capisco tutto. Capisco che uno si debba parare il culo il più possibile. Per cui mi viene da chiedere : perchè vuol pararsi il culo ? Forse perchè ha qualcosa da perdere ? E cosa ha da perdere ? E perchè devo essere così signore da non destabilizzare lui e - inevitabilmente - la sua famiglia ?


Io invece non capisco,anzi capisco e non mi piace per nulla.Non esiste,non esiste proprio.Intanto mi conosci e ti trombi mia moglie,quindi sei disonesto come lei.Hai pure la faccia da culo di invitarmi al bar e offrire il caffè?e no cazzo,questo no.Allora se mi salutavi prima salutami adesso,per non destare sospetti,fai IL SIGNORE ALMENO IN QUESTO,come eri prima devi essere come adesso che ti scopi mia moglie,dal momento che MI PRENDI PER IL CULO e mi offri pure il caffè,be io mi sento autorizzato a rispondere al tuo dileggio....perchè di dileggio stiamo discutendo.Dal mio punto di vista tranne che con le mani...sei autorizzato a fare tutto....e sbagli pure a non farlo...e cazzo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Maggio 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Non lo è ma se voglio fargli del male l'unica è colpirlo lì, cioè sputtanarlo con la moglie.
> E, per dirla tutta, neanche la MIA famiglia (che lui ha CONTRIBUITO a destabilizzare) era affare SUO.


mica SI è trombato tutta la famiglia. 
E comunque la legge del contrappasso è occhio per occhio dente per dente.
Mica telefonata anonima per trombata.
Se volete vendicarvi, fatelo bene.


----------



## Jim Cain (25 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Va bene. Hai fatto bene. Che ti devo dire...


Non si tratta di 'bene' o 'male'. 
Non mi interessa sapere se in quel caso ho fatto bene o male.
L'ho fatto e tanto mi basta.
Credo che se vai a ficcarti in certe situazioni (leggi : hai una storia con una donna impegnata) PUOI/DEVI mettere in conto che, se scoperto, potrai subirne le conseguenze. Tutto qui.


----------



## bettypage (25 Maggio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no: è rabbia e negazione assieme.
> Si vuole trovare una ragione che faccia meno male.
> Quella che fa meno male in assoluto è la momentanea incapacità di intendere del traditore.
> Quindi si può dare la colpa al terzo che ha APPROFITTATO.
> ...


Si appunto, oltretutto penso che se non sarà ken potrà essere big jim


----------



## Ross (25 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> La SUA famiglia non è affar tuo.





farfalla ha detto:


> Ti Trombi mia moglie non si può leggere
> Davvero


Beh...avrei qualche riserva.

Dovessi 'insidiare' consapevolmente una donna che ha un compagno, lo dico subito, metterei in conto anche di poter prendere le botte. 

Poi posso immaginare ci sia anche la possibilità di venire sputtanato in casa mia.


----------



## bettypage (25 Maggio 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Non lo è ma se voglio fargli del male l'unica è colpirlo lì, cioè sputtanarlo con la moglie.
> E, per dirla tutta, neanche la MIA famiglia (che lui ha CONTRIBUITO a destabilizzare) era affare SUO.


La legge del taglione che tanto non ti restituisce la tua bella famiglia stabile


----------



## Jim Cain (25 Maggio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mica SI è trombato tutta la famiglia.
> E comunque la legge del contrappasso è occhio per occhio dente per dente.
> Mica telefonata anonima per trombata.
> Se volete vendicarvi, fatelo bene.


Non potendomi scopare la moglie ho scelto quello che offriva il momento...
P.S. : non si è trombato la famiglia ma ha contribuito a destabilizzarla.


----------



## Ross (25 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io invece non capisco,anzi capisco e non mi piace per nulla.Non esiste,non esiste proprio.Intanto mi conosci e ti trombi mia moglie,quindi sei disonesto come lei.Hai pure la faccia da culo di invitarmi al bar e offrire il caffè?e no cazzo,questo no.Allora se mi salutavi prima salutami adesso,per non destare sospetti,fai IL SIGNORE ALMENO IN QUESTO,come eri prima devi essere come adesso che ti scopi mia moglie,dal momento che MI PRENDI PER IL CULO e mi offri pure il caffè,be io mi sento autorizzato a rispondere al tuo dileggio....perchè di dileggio stiamo discutendo.Dal mio punto di vista tranne che con le mani...sei autorizzato a fare tutto....e sbagli pure a non farlo...e cazzo.


Quoto su tutta la linea.


----------



## Jim Cain (25 Maggio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> La legge del taglione che tanto non ti restituisce la tua bella famiglia stabile


Assolutamente d'accordo.
Ma la stabilità s'era persa comunque (vendetta o non vendetta), per cui tanto valeva...


----------



## Nocciola (25 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Beh...avrei qualche riserva.
> 
> Dovessi 'insidiare' consapevolmente una donna che ha un compagno, lo dico subito, metterei in conto anche di poter prendere le botte.
> 
> Poi posso immaginare ci sia anche la possibilità di venire sputtanato in casa mia.


Insidiare? Stai parlando di una minorenne sotto i 15 anni spero?
No perché a me non mi ha insidiato nessuno e ho tradito
Finché esistono uomini che considerano le donne una loro proprietà (non mi riferisco a te) e non essere pensanti in effetti hai ragione, il rischio di prenderle ci sarà sempre.
Vale anche l'opposto ovviamente


----------



## Ross (25 Maggio 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Non potendomi scopare la moglie ho scelto quello che offriva il momento...
> P.S. : non si è trombato la famiglia ma ha contribuito a destabilizzarla.


Cioè lo hai sputtanato con la moglie?


----------



## Jim Cain (25 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Beh...avrei qualche riserva.
> 
> Dovessi 'insidiare' consapevolmente una donna che ha un compagno, lo dico subito, metterei in conto anche di poter prendere le botte.
> 
> Poi posso immaginare ci sia anche la possibilità di venire sputtanato in casa mia.


Beh, meno male. 
Anche perchè altrimenti passa l'idea secondo la quale faccio un pò il cavolo che mi pare che tanto non mi succede nulla...:up:


----------



## Jim Cain (25 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Cioè lo hai sputtanato con la moglie?


Certo.


----------



## perplesso (25 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Beh...avrei qualche riserva.
> 
> Dovessi 'insidiare' consapevolmente una donna che ha un compagno, lo dico subito, metterei in conto anche di poter prendere le botte.
> 
> Poi posso immaginare ci sia anche la possibilità di venire sputtanato in casa mia.


se incontri un tipo vendicativo, sì.    se incontri uno intelligente, magari non succede.

Certo anche tu (generico) amante, magari evita atteggiamenti dileggiatori nei confronti del tradito, specialmente se nella cerchia delle conoscenze/amicizie c'è qualcuno che sa.


----------



## Ross (25 Maggio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Insidiare? Stai parlando di una minorenne sotto i 15 anni spero?
> No perché a me non mi ha insidiato nessuno e ho tradito
> Finché esistono uomini che considerano le donne una loro proprietà (non mi riferisco a te) e non essere pensanti in effetti hai ragione, il rischio di prenderle ci sarà sempre.
> Vale anche l'opposto ovviamente



Farfà...se vado a fare lo splendido con donne impegnate, parto dal presupposto che sono donne che hanno un compagno che potrebbe non gradire.

Libero di farlo tutta la vita, per carità...specie se di sentimenti sinceri si tratta. 
Ma dovrò considerare che c'è un uomo che potrebbe non gradire o no?


----------



## Jim Cain (25 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io invece non capisco,anzi capisco e non mi piace per nulla.Non esiste,non esiste proprio.Intanto mi conosci e ti trombi mia moglie,quindi sei disonesto come lei.Hai pure la faccia da culo di invitarmi al bar e offrire il caffè?e no cazzo,questo no.Allora se mi salutavi prima salutami adesso,per non destare sospetti,fai IL SIGNORE ALMENO IN QUESTO,come eri prima devi essere come adesso che ti scopi mia moglie,dal momento che MI PRENDI PER IL CULO e mi offri pure il caffè,be io mi sento autorizzato a rispondere al tuo dileggio....perchè di dileggio stiamo discutendo.Dal mio punto di vista tranne che con le mani...sei autorizzato a fare tutto....e sbagli pure a non farlo...e cazzo.


E' il gioco delle parti. 
TU cerchi di salvarti il mazzo in ogni modo perchè hai qualcosa da perdere (e ti capisco), IO ti scopro e cerco di farti il mazzo (virtuale) perchè sei venuto a rompere le palle a casa mia (ovviamente con la mia compagna consenziente e corresponsabile)


----------



## Nicka (25 Maggio 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Non si tratta di 'bene' o 'male'.
> Non mi interessa sapere se in quel caso ho fatto bene o male.
> L'ho fatto e tanto mi basta.
> *Credo che se vai a ficcarti in certe situazioni (leggi : hai una storia con una donna impegnata) PUOI/DEVI mettere in conto che, se scoperto, potrai subirne le conseguenze. Tutto qui.*


Ma questo l'ho detto pure io.
Il discorso per me è molto semplice. 
Due che sono amanti prendono in considerazione di far soffrire il PROPRIO partner, questa è la base. Sei stato amante pure tu, se mi vieni a dire che lo hai fatto apposta nei confronti dell'uomo con cui stava lei mi metto a ridere, ti avviso, lo avrai fatto perchè lei ti piaceva e la cosa era reciproca. Tu avrai preso in considerazione che questo venisse a darti due ceffoni. Questi sono atti che si mettono in conto, soprattutto tra uomini. E va bene.
Ok, detto ciò, si prende in considerazione il proprio, quasi mai quello che sta dall'altra parte. E dovrebbe (per me) essere così anche in caso di scoperta. Vuoi far male a chi ti si è trombato la moglie (come se fosse una povera derelitta senza un minimo di sale in zucca)? Bene, fai male a lui. Ce ne sono di modi che non siano i ceffoni tra l'altro.
Andare a pensare di fare del male in maniera consapevole a una donna che magari non sa nulla (e magari tiene pure figli) è meschino. Tu in coscienza sei andato a rovinare la vita di chi non ti ha fatto assolutamente nulla e magari finisce pure che rovini la vita a delle creature innocenti.
Non so, io mi sentirei discretamente merda. Se la coppia è mia io mi smazzo il mio, tutt'al più chi si è intromesso, ma non nella maniera che dici tu.


----------



## Jim Cain (25 Maggio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> se incontri un tipo vendicativo, sì.    se incontri uno intelligente, magari non succede.
> 
> Certo anche tu (generico) amante, magari evita atteggiamenti dileggiatori nei confronti del tradito, specialmente se nella cerchia delle conoscenze/amicizie c'è qualcuno che sa.


Perplesso scusami ma l'essere vendicativo non comporta il non essere intelligente.


----------



## Ross (25 Maggio 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Certo.


Mai e poi mai, fossi mio amico nel mondo reale...ti avrei distolto dal proposito. 




perplesso ha detto:


> se incontri un tipo vendicativo, sì.    se incontri uno intelligente, magari non succede.
> 
> Certo anche tu (generico) amante, magari evita atteggiamenti dileggiatori nei confronti del tradito, specialmente se nella cerchia delle conoscenze/amicizie c'è qualcuno che sa.


Infatti io dico 'mettere in conto'...perchè esiste caso e caso.
Se è una persona intelligente, sarà lui il primo a chiedere 'civilmente' spiegazioni.


----------



## Nicka (25 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Farfà...se vado a fare lo splendido con donne impegnate, parto dal presupposto che sono donne che hanno un compagno che potrebbe non gradire.
> 
> Libero di farlo tutta la vita, per carità...specie se di sentimenti sinceri si tratta.
> Ma dovrò considerare che c'è un uomo che potrebbe non gradire o no?


Ma prendiamo in considerazione che uno magari non fa lo splendido per partito preso con tutte le donne impegnate che incontra?
Qui nessuno nega che a qualcuno possano girare i coglioni e venga a tirarti due ceffoni (pure io volevo essere menata e ho detto "falla venire" in situazioni mooooolto passate e quindi anche più "accettabili" se vogliamo data la giovane età).
Quello che fa rizzare i peli è la voglia effimera (cit. Jim) di andare ad avvisare chi sta dall'altra parte.
Io questo lo trovo assurdo e credo possa essere traumatizzante. Ma che ognuno si smazzi il suo, porca miseria.


----------



## Jim Cain (25 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma questo l'ho detto pure io.
> Il discorso per me è molto semplice.
> Due che sono amanti prendono in considerazione di far soffrire il PROPRIO partner, questa è la base. Sei stato amante pure tu, se mi vieni a dire che lo hai fatto apposta nei confronti dell'uomo con cui stava lei mi metto a ridere, ti avviso, lo avrai fatto perchè lei ti piaceva e la cosa era reciproca. Tu avrai preso in considerazione che questo venisse a darti due ceffoni. Questi sono atti che si mettono in conto, soprattutto tra uomini. E va bene.
> Ok, detto ciò, si prende in considerazione il proprio, quasi mai quello che sta dall'altra parte. E dovrebbe (per me) essere così anche in caso di scoperta. Vuoi far male a chi ti si è trombato la moglie (come se fosse una povera derelitta senza un minimo di sale in zucca)? Bene, fai male a lui. Ce ne sono di modi che non siano i ceffoni tra l'altro.
> ...



a) sono stato amante di una single ;
b) quando sono stato amante della mia attuale compagna (che era impegnata) ho anche incontrato l'ex marito che voleva dei 'chiarimenti'. Mi sono presentato all'appuntamento consapevole del fatto che avrei potuto prenderle ;
c) non potevo far male a lui in nessun altro modo. Perchè sai, la violenza è sbagliata, e ci si mette un attimo a passare dalla parte del torto. Quindi, cos'altro gli avrei potuto fare ?


----------



## perplesso (25 Maggio 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Perplesso scusami ma l'essere vendicativo non comporta il non essere intelligente.


sì Jim, lo comporta.      lo so che non sopporti di assumerti le tue responsabilità, ma vedi siamo tutti sudditi delle leggi della termodinamica.   compreso te.

quindi se decidi di andare a tirare 4 ceffoni all'amante della tua donna, prendi anche in considerazione di poterle prendere, chè sai magari la tua donna s'è scelta un istruttore di kick boxing (ad esempio eh) e mettere le mani addosso ad uno che mena per professione non è banale.

oppure ti assumi l'onere di poter essere querelato per diffamazione.     o anche che la moglie di lui ti risponda: "embè? noi siamo una coppia aperta, io mi sono appena fatta tutta la Pro Recco pallanuoto comprese le riserve"


insomma ammetti a te stesso che lo fai per te stesso, non per riequilibrare il Karma.    e gli atti di puro egoismo non sono sintomo di intelligenza.


My 2 Cents as usual


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Farfà...se vado a fare lo splendido con donne impegnate, parto dal presupposto che sono donne che hanno un compagno che potrebbe non gradire.
> 
> Libero di farlo tutta la vita, per carità...specie se di sentimenti sinceri si tratta.
> Ma dovrò considerare che c'è un uomo che potrebbe non gradire o no?



A meno che tu non faccia lo splendido con delle bambole gonfiabili saranno loro a decidere di gradire o meno le tue attenzioni.


----------



## Jim Cain (25 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Mai e poi mai, fossi mio amico nel mondo reale...ti avrei distolto dal proposito.


Ci provò - senza successo - una mia amica.






Ross ha detto:


> Infatti io dico 'mettere in conto'...perchè esiste caso e caso.
> Se è una persona intelligente, sarà lui il primo a chiedere 'civilmente' spiegazioni.


...appunto, caso e caso. Caso vuole che ti trovi di fronte uno vendicativo. Poteva andargli meglio. Poteva andargli pure peggio.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Farfà...se vado a fare lo splendido con donne impegnate, parto dal presupposto che sono donne che hanno un compagno che potrebbe non gradire.
> 
> Libero di farlo tutta la vita, per carità...specie se di sentimenti sinceri si tratta.
> Ma dovrò considerare che c'è un uomo che potrebbe non gradire o no?


Certo che può esserci
Ripeto uno che considera sua moglie una sua proprietà o una cretina.
Mia opinione personale


----------



## Skorpio (25 Maggio 2016)

*...*



farfalla ha detto:


> Grazie Gesù
> Quando ci sposiamo?


Siamo già sposati
Ma avrei una domanda di riserva


----------



## Nicka (25 Maggio 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> a) sono stato amante di una single ;
> b) quando sono stato amante della mia attuale compagna (che era impegnata) ho anche incontrato l'ex marito che voleva dei 'chiarimenti'. Mi sono presentato all'appuntamento consapevole del fatto che avrei potuto prenderle ;
> c) non potevo far male a lui in nessun altro modo. Perchè sai, la violenza è sbagliata, e ci si mette un attimo a passare dalla parte del torto. Quindi, cos'altro gli avrei potuto fare ?


C) ah bè, se non potevi fargli null'altro allora ok, ci sta.


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Mai e poi mai, fossi mio amico nel mondo reale...ti avrei distolto dal proposito.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ma spiegazioni di che? Cosa non si può capire in una situazione del genere che non ti possa dire chi hai in casa? O non connette?


----------



## danny (25 Maggio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> A me va anche bene questo discorso, cioè nessuno si deve sentire moralmente superiore ad un altro.
> Purchè non si scivoli come spesso accade (non a te) nel "che tanto va bene tutto", *cioè che si confondano le persone con le loro azioni,* che quest' ultime sì, mi sento in grado di valutarle e giudicarle, al netto di situazioni ed attenuanti.


Quoto.
Ti faccio una domanda: è esecrabile avere una relazione con una persona impegnata?
Oppure nel momento in cui IO sono single, non posso addebitarmi alcuna responsabilità se la mia partner è sposata, il che lascia intendere che non è neppure un problema mia se lei dovesse avere dei problemi.
Perché il punto sostanzialmente è questo.
Se è assolutamente accettabile andare con persone sposate, disinteressandosene delle conseguenze (anche quando è amore...), il tradimento rimane solo un problema per il marito e per l'amante che scelgo solo e quando il consorte ne venisse a conoscenza. 
Quindi in conseguenza di questo ragionamento il tradimento potrebbe non essere affatto una "brutta azione" ma semplicemente un comportamento, un'esigenza, alla quale si soccombe tranquillamente, senza farsi scrupoli o prevedere le conseguenze.
Detto con un esempio: se io mi trovo la mamma di un compagno di classe di mia figlia che mi chiede di uscire, andiamo a pranzo, e lei mi fa comprendere di essere in un particolare momento della sua vita che ha bisogno di vivere delle esperienze leggere  e piacevoli, io ho qualcosa da rimproverarmi se accetto amabilmente, me la porto a letto e ne faccio la mia amante?
In fin dei conti, che mi frega?
E' lei che deve rendere conto a suo marito, mica io. 
Cazzi suoi, no?


----------



## Ross (25 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma prendiamo in considerazione che uno magari non fa lo splendido per partito preso con tutte le donne impegnate che incontra?
> Qui nessuno nega che a qualcuno possano girare i coglioni e venga a tirarti due ceffoni (pure io volevo essere menata e ho detto "falla venire" in situazioni mooooolto passate e quindi anche più "accettabili" se vogliamo data la giovane età).
> Quello che fa rizzare i peli è la voglia effimera (cit. Jim) di andare ad avvisare chi sta dall'altra parte.
> Io questo lo trovo assurdo e credo possa essere traumatizzante. Ma che ognuno si smazzi il suo, porca miseria.


Ma è una voglia sana e sacrosanta, soprattutto a caldo...

Cioè, qui si vuol far passare per indegno il comportamento di un uomo che sputtana uno stronzo che si è fatto beffe di lui...non c'è alcun senso nel ritenerlo gesto effimero.

(ovvio che la vera responsabile sarà la moglie...ma lui stretta di mano e tanti saluti a tutti i costi?)


----------



## Jim Cain (25 Maggio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> sì Jim, lo comporta.      lo so che non sopporti di assumerti le tue responsabilità, ma vedi siamo tutti sudditi delle leggi della termodinamica.   compreso te.
> 
> quindi se decidi di andare a tirare 4 ceffoni all'amante della tua donna, prendi anche in considerazione di poterle prendere, chè sai magari la tua donna s'è scelta un istruttore di kick boxing (ad esempio eh) e mettere le mani addosso ad uno che mena per professione non è banale.
> 
> ...



Le mie responsabilità me le assumo in relazione ad altro, e sai bene a cosa mi riferisco.
Quanto agli esempi che porti, non fai che suffragare la mia tesi : se la mia compagna s'è scelta un kick boxer sono guai ma sono, appunto, conseguenze....e la conseguenza di avere a che fare con una donna sposata può portare a quello che è successo.
Diffamazione ? E perchè mai ?
Coppia aperta ? Boh, poteva essere. Ma non era.


----------



## danny (25 Maggio 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> questo forse nella tua / vostra cultura. Non in quella che vivo io.
> Dalle mie parti è proprio il contrario. Il mi ex, rischia l'esclusione dalla famiglia ed eredità, se si viene a sapere qualcosa. Ed io vengo vista come una donna forte e con spina dorsale, per aver tenuto tutto assieme per tanto tempo, nonostante il torto a me fatto. *Da noi, le attribuzioni sono proprio capovolte.
> ...


Secondo te perché?


----------



## oscuro (25 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



Jim Cain ha detto:


> E' il gioco delle parti.
> TU cerchi di salvarti il mazzo in ogni modo perchè hai qualcosa da perdere (e ti capisco), IO ti scopro e cerco di farti il mazzo (virtuale) perchè sei venuto a rompere le palle a casa mia (ovviamente con la mia compagna consenziente e corresponsabile)


Per me è diverso:
Tu cerchi di salvarti il mazzo e potevi pensarci prima visto che mi conosci......,quindi hai tanto da perdere,dovresti girarmi alla larga,e non ti capisco proprio per un cazzo moscio e peloso.Capisco solo che hai pensato di essere furbo dando a me del grande coglione........
Io ti scopro? non ti faccio il mazzo virtuale,io mi ti inculo a te fisicamente,e virtualmente tutti i tuoi familiari e se mi capita a tiro mi inculo a sangue anche tua nonna,perche pensandoti furbo sei venuto a casa mia a fare danni,con la CONNIVENZA di quella grandissima troia di mia moglie che si va a scopare proprio un mio vicino di casa,non calcolando i danni che potrebbe fare alla famiglia ed ai MIEI figli...perchè ci son anche dei figli di mezzo...
Quindi essendo stato messo ad un incrocio, mio malgrado,devo solo decidere chi incularmi per primo,quindi partirei ovviamente da mia moglie,che dopo una cosa del genere nn sarebbe degna di starmi vicino,quindi calcio in culo,senza avvisi e preavvisi,metterei al corrente anche genitori e parenti della gran vacca che è,poi passerei repentinamente al vicino di casa...non escludendo nulla,la mia vita va a puttane...ma adesso bello MIO APPARECCHIA ER CULO CHE è IL TURNO TUO....ARRIVA LA CICCIA.....bella turgida e con un SIGNORA CAPPELLA DA INTENSO BRIVIDO....questo è quello che andrebbe fatto.
Perchè cari PROVINCIALI DEL CAZZO,non dimentichiamoci che anche noi nel nostro piccolo potremmo e dovremo essere degli educatori sociali,la gente di merda va educata,i furbi devono essere messi nella condizione di nuocere solo a loro stessi,e se alla fine gli viene sempre perdonato tutto,non cresceranno mai,non cambieranno mai,e noi che ci siam tenuti dileggi e corna saremo collusi e conniventi...e non avremo altro da dire,che ci siam meritati ad essere trattati da coglioni.
Questo è...e c'è poco da dire.


----------



## perplesso (25 Maggio 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Le mie responsabilità me le assumo in relazione ad altro, e sai bene a cosa mi riferisco.
> Quanto agli esempi che porti, non fai che suffragare la mia tesi : se la mia compagna s'è scelta un kick boxer sono guai ma sono, appunto, conseguenze....e la conseguenza di avere a che fare con una donna sposata può portare a quello che è successo.
> Diffamazione ? E perchè mai ?
> Coppia aperta ? Boh, poteva essere. Ma non era.


infatti la mia tesi è che tu sei fermo a Caltanissetta 1953.   sarebbe utile anche a te ammetterlo.

i miei esempi erano volti a dimostrare che 1-andare a sputtanare può non sortire l'effetto sperato e 2-non lo fai per giustizia ma appunto solo per vendetta. tua.

e le leggi del taglione e della faida sono forme barbare di accomodamento dei torti.


----------



## ivanl (25 Maggio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Certo che può esserci
> Ripeto uno che considera sua moglie una sua proprietà o una cretina.
> Mia opinione personale


deve essere un mio limite e mi riservo di parlarne di persona, se accadra'; ma, anche mettendo in campo tutta la mia disponibilita' a considerare questo punto di vista, proprio non mi riesce di vederne una cosi' diretta connessione.
Pur condividendo che la 'vendetta' non sia mai giusta e che, in linea generale, non dovrebbe essere il caso di coinvolgere il 'quarto', tutta questa sciallanza nei confronti dell'amante, mi lascia abbastanza perplesso.


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Maggio 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> a) sono stato amante di una single ;
> b) quando sono stato amante della mia attuale compagna (che era impegnata) ho anche incontrato l'ex marito che voleva dei 'chiarimenti'. Mi sono presentato all'appuntamento consapevole del fatto che avrei potuto prenderle ;
> c) non potevo far male a lui in nessun altro modo. Perchè sai, la violenza è sbagliata, e ci si mette un attimo a passare dalla parte del torto. Quindi, cos'altro gli avrei potuto fare ?



C soprattutto. Allora dimmi: Sei stato meglio dopo? Per quanto tempo? Il fatto che pure la sua famiglia si sia sfasciata ha innalzato il ph dei tuoi succhi gastrici o sei ancora lì con la bile in gola ogni giorno? Te lo chiedo perché tutti quelli che sono passati da qui e hanno intrapreso la strada della vendetta continuavano a rimestare amaro in bocca ogni giorno. E questo a me da l'idea che quella strada sia sbagliata.


----------



## Nicka (25 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Ma è una voglia sana e sacrosanta, soprattutto a caldo...
> 
> Cioè, qui si vuol far passare per indegno il comportamento di un uomo che sputtana uno stronzo che si è fatto beffe di lui...non c'è alcun senso nel ritenerlo gesto effimero.
> 
> (ovvio che la vera responsabile sarà la moglie...ma lui stretta di mano e tanti saluti a tutti i costi?)


Ma per grazia ricevuta dovremmo essere tutti esseri pensanti e senzienti e a caldo non si dovrebbe mai far niente, questo perchè a caldo spesso si commettono stronzate irreparabili. 
Perchè quello sarebbe uno stronzo che si è fatto beffe?


----------



## Ross (25 Maggio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> A meno che tu non faccia lo splendido con delle bambole gonfiabili saranno loro a decidere di gradire o meno le tue attenzioni.


Ma di cosa parlate, scusate?
Se esiste un compagno ufficiale esiste qualcuno cui mancherò di rispetto.
Questo significa che devo mettere sul piatto della bilancia possibili azioni da parte di un compagno tradito 'grazie' a me.




farfalla ha detto:


> Certo che può esserci
> Ripeto uno che considera sua moglie una sua proprietà o una cretina.
> Mia opinione personale


Cioè che vuol dire? Se hai una moglie deve essere necessariamente libera di scoparsi chi vuole altrimenti sono un marito carceriere?

Patti ragazzi.
Chiari.
Equivalgono ad amicizia lunghissima.

Se è rapporto aperto è una roba.
Altrimenti sto fottendo l'anima di qualcuno è chiaro o no?


----------



## Nicka (25 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Ma di cosa parlate, scusate?
> *Se esiste un compagno ufficiale esiste qualcuno cui mancherò di rispetto.*
> Questo significa che devo mettere sul piatto della bilancia possibili azioni da parte di un compagno tradito 'grazie' a me.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Scusa, non ce la posso fare...


----------



## danny (25 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Beh...avrei qualche riserva.
> 
> Dovessi 'insidiare' consapevolmente una donna che ha un compagno, lo dico subito, metterei in conto anche di poter prendere le botte.
> 
> Poi posso immaginare ci sia anche la possibilità di venire sputtanato in casa mia.


E hai ragione.
Un po' di paura io l'avrei.
Certo, se dall'altra parte c'è uno che si fa scrupoli e se la prende solo con la moglie... chemmefrega.
Qui è la donna che me lo deve dire...
Se è uno che picchia o meno...
E io mi regolo di conseguenza.
No?


----------



## Jim Cain (25 Maggio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> infatti la mia tesi è che tu sei fermo a Caltanissetta 1953.   sarebbe utile anche a te ammetterlo.
> 
> i miei esempi erano volti a dimostrare che 1-andare a sputtanare può non sortire l'effetto sperato e 2-non lo fai per giustizia ma appunto solo per vendetta. tua.
> 
> e le leggi del taglione e della faida sono forme barbare di accomodamento dei torti.


Certo, d'accordo. Barbare forme di accomodamento dei torti. Non lo nego mica.
Quanto agli esempi non avevo alcun effetto da sortire (se non quello di rendergli la vita in casa più difficile e di fargli capìre che faceva bene a stare quanto più lontano possibile) e si, l'ho fatto per vendetta. Per un 'senso regressivo della giustizia' come mia ha detto il mio psico. Beh, vuoi sapere che c'è ? Non me ne frega niente. E' altro quello che non farei più.


----------



## perplesso (25 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Ma è una voglia sana e sacrosanta, soprattutto a caldo...
> 
> Cioè, qui si vuol far passare per indegno il comportamento di un uomo che sputtana uno stronzo che si è fatto beffe di lui...non c'è alcun senso nel ritenerlo gesto effimero.
> 
> (ovvio che la vera responsabile sarà la moglie...ma lui stretta di mano e tanti saluti a tutti i costi?)


no, qui va fatta una distinzione netta.     un conto è la reazione termodinamica ad uno che non solo è l'amante di tua moglie, ma è soprattutto uno che in virtù di questo ti fa passare da scemo del villaggio.


onestamente se non vivete in un film porno cuckold, io in 40 anni tutti sti amanti che fanno i fenomeni e si permettono di dileggiare il marito cornuto più o meno consapevole ancora ho da conoscerli.


Chè di solito chi si fa la moglie/fidanzata/quel che l'è di qualcuno che è amico/parente/conoscente/beneaugurante se ne sta ben zitto.    ed evita qualsiasi comportamento che possa destare sospetti/equivoci.

quindi va bene reagire ai tentativi di umiliazione.    ma negli altri casi,no.   te la smazzi con la fedifraga e stop.


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Maggio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Quoto.
> Ti faccio una domanda: è esecrabile avere una relazione con una persona impegnata?
> Oppure nel momento in cui IO sono single, non posso addebitarmi alcuna responsabilità se la mia partner è sposata, il che lascia intendere che non è neppure un problema mia se lei dovesse avere dei problemi.
> Perché il punto sostanzialmente è questo.
> ...



Danny mi ripeto: Ognuno fa i conti con la propria coscienza. Io tremo all'idea di una persona che agisce non per i dettami di un'etica personale ma per adeguarsi a quello che religione o cultura giudicano etico. Io penso con la mia testa e faccio cose giuste o sbagliate cosciente dei motivi e delle conseguenze. Così spero per gli altri.


----------



## Skorpio (25 Maggio 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Certo, d'accordo. Barbare forme di accomodamento dei torti. Non lo nego mica.
> Quanto agli esempi non avevo alcun effetto da sortire (se non quello di rendergli la vita in casa più difficile e di fargli capìre che faceva bene a stare quanto più lontano possibile) e si, l'ho fatto per vendetta. Per un 'senso regressivo della giustizia' come mia ha detto il mio psico. Beh, vuoi sapere che c'è ? Non me ne frega niente. E' altro quello che non farei più.


Jim.. io capisco la reazione... 

il punto è che con la reazione tu ti vendichi perché ti senti "espropriato" di una tua proprietà..
e ti vendichi su chi "ha espropriato" la tua proprietà...

che proprio non ci pensa per nulla a espropriarti qualcosa.. 

e rifletti sul concetto di proprietà.. come proprietà che non pensa non decide e non sceglie

ma si fa prendere.. come soffiare un paio di occhiali a qualcuno mentre si gira dall'altra parte..

e quegli occhiali sono lì tranquilli che non decidono indosso a chi stare...


----------



## perplesso (25 Maggio 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Certo, d'accordo. Barbare forme di accomodamento dei torti. Non lo nego mica.
> Quanto agli esempi non avevo alcun effetto da sortire (se non quello di rendergli la vita in casa più difficile e di fargli capìre che faceva bene a stare quanto più lontano possibile) e si, l'ho fatto per vendetta. Per un 'senso regressivo della giustizia' come mia ha detto il mio psico. Beh, vuoi sapere che c'è ? Non me ne frega niente. E' altro quello che non farei più.


ottimo a me questo interessa.     che non te ne freghi nulla non l'ho mai dubitato.   perchè a me è sempre stato chiaro che tu sei uno molto vendicativo.

ma è bene che tu sia consapevole che al di fuori dell'universo Caltanissetta 1953, non è un modo di fare che ti giova.

pensaci su.


----------



## Ross (25 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma per grazia ricevuta dovremmo essere tutti esseri pensanti e senzienti e a caldo non si dovrebbe mai far niente, questo perchè a caldo spesso si commettono stronzate irreparabili.
> Perchè quello sarebbe uno stronzo che si è fatto beffe?



A caldo non ci si può controllare, manco ad essere un ibrido infecondo incrociato tra dalai lama e indira ghandi .

E l'esser caldi dura giorni...e giorni.


----------



## Jim Cain (25 Maggio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> C soprattutto. Allora dimmi: Sei stato meglio dopo? Per quanto tempo? Il fatto che pure la sua famiglia si sia sfasciata ha innalzato il ph dei tuoi succhi gastrici o sei ancora lì con la bile in gola ogni giorno? Te lo chiedo perché tutti quelli che sono passati da qui e hanno intrapreso la strada della vendetta continuavano a rimestare amaro in bocca ogni giorno. E questo a me da l'idea che quella strada sia sbagliata.


Sbriciolata, a me sembra che la questione non sia da considerare 'giusta' o 'sbagliata'.
Io rispetto chi non fa della vendetta un'arma, ma non siamo tutti uguali ed in certe situazioni può capitare di seguire il proprio istinto. Non è un caso che - come scrivi - "tutti quelli che sono passati da qui e hanno intrapreso la strada della vendetta" ti riferisci evidentemente ad un comportamento che è parecchio comune in certi casi, e che più che al 'giusto' o 'sbagliato' ha a che fare con l''umano.


----------



## danny (25 Maggio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Danny mi ripeto: Ognuno fa i conti con la propria coscienza. Io tremo all'idea di una persona che agisce non per i dettami di un'etica personale ma per adeguarsi a quello che religione o cultura giudicano etico. Io penso con la mia testa e faccio cose giuste o sbagliate cosciente dei motivi e delle conseguenze. Così spero per gli altri.



Un conto la scelta individuale, un altro l'azione, che può essere esecrabile o meno.
Io posso decidere di rubare o meno, il problema sarà mio.
Ma rubare è comunque un'azione condannabile.
Andare con una donna sposata è condannabile o accettabile?
Se è accettabile, nessun problema.
Non vedo perché il tradimento debba costituire un problema.
Chi è tradito è stato sfortunato e basta.


----------



## Jim Cain (25 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Jim.. io capisco la reazione...
> 
> il punto è che con la reazione tu ti vendichi perché ti senti "espropriato" di una tua proprietà..
> e ti vendichi su chi "ha espropriato" la tua proprietà...
> ...


Ehm, ad espropriare ci pensava, visto che spingeva per la dissoluzione della mia unione...


----------



## Tulipmoon (25 Maggio 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> lo avrei apprezzato tantissimo. Certo! Perché, lo avrei preso e interpretato come:
> abbi cura di te ... non è poco, se qualcuno te lo augura. È una vera carezza d'affetto.
> ...



Nel tuo caso...ma non puoi sapere cosa sta succedendo nel matrimonio dell'altra coppia. Ci possono essere diversi motivi per cui quella coppia sta insieme, e per la quale il lui/lei traditore non ha detto nulla alla moglie. Motivi per cui forse, se venisse detta certa cosa, potresti veramente fare solo del male e non del bene.


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Ma di cosa parlate, scusate?
> Se esiste un compagno ufficiale esiste qualcuno cui mancherò di rispetto.
> Questo significa che devo mettere sul piatto della bilancia possibili azioni da parte di un compagno tradito 'grazie' a me.
> 
> ...



Allora: Tu eventualmente stai avendo un rapporto di natura X con una persona che ha un legame con Y e ha deciso di avere un rapporto con te per il motivo K. Sono già 3 incognite. Tu hai solo il valore di X.


----------



## Skorpio (25 Maggio 2016)

*...*



Ross ha detto:


> A caldo non ci si può controllare, manco ad essere un ibrido infecondo incrociato tra dalai lama e indira ghandi .
> 
> E l'esser caldi dura giorni...e giorni.


non è vero, cioè varrà per te..

dipende dalle sensazioni che ti porti addosso in relazione a come stai con l'altro

e specialmente se con l'altro poi continuerai ad avere relazioni, anche solo per i figli da gestire.


----------



## Skorpio (25 Maggio 2016)

*...*



Jim Cain ha detto:


> Ehm, ad espropriare ci pensava, visto che spingeva per la dissoluzione della mia unione...


Jim... lui può spingere quanto vuole, ma tu hai una MOGLIE o una carriola che si fa spingere..???
scusa la brutalità della domanda


----------



## Jim Cain (25 Maggio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> no, qui va fatta una distinzione netta.     un conto è la reazione termodinamica ad uno che non solo è l'amante di tua moglie, ma è soprattutto uno che in virtù di questo ti fa passare da scemo del villaggio.
> 
> 
> onestamente se non vivete in un film porno cuckold, io in 40 anni tutti sti amanti che fanno i fenomeni e si permettono di dileggiare il marito cornuto più o meno consapevole ancora ho da conoscerli.
> ...


...ma sai bene che basta confessarlo al proprio migliore amico e magari il dileggio parte e manco lo sai...


----------



## Ross (25 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Scusa, non ce la posso fare...


Perchè non fai ridere anche me?

Sono un coglione io...lo so. Ma se una donna interessa a un amico, mi taglio le palle piuttosto.
Uguale una donna impegnata...è roba che non mi può interessare pure se dovrò passare all'abbonamento premium di youporn per il resto dei miei giorni.




perplesso ha detto:


> no, qui va fatta una distinzione netta.     un conto è la reazione termodinamica ad uno che non solo è l'amante di tua moglie, ma è soprattutto uno che in virtù di questo ti fa passare da scemo del villaggio.
> 
> 
> onestamente se non vivete in un film porno cuckold, io in 40 anni tutti sti amanti che fanno i fenomeni e si permettono di dileggiare il marito cornuto più o meno consapevole ancora ho da conoscerli.
> ...


Ma infatti qui nessuno si permette di dire sia il miglio comportamento possibile.
Lo ritengo semplicemente COMPRENSIBILE, soprattutto a caldo.

Ovvio che me la vedo con la compagna. 

Pure io sono andato sotto casa a guardare in faccia il grande uomo che ritenevo si scopasse mia moglie eh. E l'ho invitato a scendere pure se sapevo che è il doppio di me.
Venivo da notti insonni, ero arrabbiato con il mondo intero e l'ho fatto. 
Poi ho capito che non ne avrei tratto alcun vantaggio e l'ho lasciato a godersi la sua bella vita da stronzo.

Mi devo sentire una merda per questo?


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Maggio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Un conto la scelta individuale, un altro l'azione, che può essere esecrabile o meno.
> Io posso decidere di rubare o meno, il problema sarà mio.
> Ma rubare è comunque un'azione condannabile.
> Andare con una donna sposata è condannabile o accettabile?
> ...



Tu confondi etico con giuridico. Sono piani diversi di giudizio e grazie al cielo siamo in una cultura che li distingue. Dove questo non avviene non c'è libertà. Nemmeno quella di scegliere di non frequentare una persona sposata.


----------



## Jim Cain (25 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Jim... lui può spingere quanto vuole, ma tu hai una MOGLIE o una carriola che si fa spingere..???
> scusa la brutalità della domanda


Una moglie, certo.
sei tu che scrivevi che non ci pensava proprio ad 'espropriare', e così non è stato.


----------



## oscuro (25 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



Skorpio ha detto:


> Jim... lui può spingere quanto vuole, ma tu hai una MOGLIE o una carriola che si fa spingere..???
> scusa la brutalità della domanda


D'accordo,ma quando mi conosci e SPINGI la mia carriola...mi girano i coglioni perchè sai che è la mia carriola....


----------



## perplesso (25 Maggio 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> ...ma sai bene che basta confessarlo al proprio migliore amico e magari il dileggio parte e manco lo sai...


infatti di solito uno avveduto se ne sta zitto pure col migliore amico.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Maggio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> deve essere un mio limite e mi riservo di parlarne di persona, se accadra'; ma, anche mettendo in campo tutta la mia disponibilita' a considerare questo punto di vista, proprio non mi riesce di vederne una cosi' diretta connessione.
> Pur condividendo che la 'vendetta' non sia mai giusta e che, in linea generale, non dovrebbe essere il caso di coinvolgere il 'quarto', tutta questa sciallanza nei confronti dell'amante, mi lascia abbastanza perplesso.


Detto in parole povere le gambe le ho aperte io s nessuno mi ha forzato a farlo. Io ho promesso a te di non aprirle io ti ho fatto il torto 
Ti farebbe stare meglio pensare che le ho aperte con un sacco di uomini che mi hanno detto di no? 
Sono meno stronza, meno Troia in questo caso?


----------



## Skorpio (25 Maggio 2016)

*...*



Jim Cain ha detto:


> Una moglie, certo.
> sei tu che scrivevi che non ci pensava proprio ad 'espropriare', e così non è stato.


e allora guarda.. la moglie decide per se...

se io stessi con una moglie sapendo che ho tirato più forte.. posso direttamente alzarmi da qui e andar dall'avvocato..

la moglie lo sa da se cosa decidere... se abbiamo stima e considerazione di lei..

poi uno può anche scegliere che non gli va più bene, ma lei non deve decidere perché hai mandato l'altro all'ospedale e per 2 mesi non può vederla..


anzi.. al contrario..


----------



## danny (25 Maggio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Allora: Tu eventualmente stai avendo un rapporto di natura X con una persona che ha un legame con Y e ha deciso di avere un rapporto con te per il motivo K. Sono già 3 incognite. Tu hai solo il valore di X.


Sbriciolata... però qua ognuno a furia di dire "Io non c'entro niente" va a finire che le azioni perdono una qualsiasi carica positiva o negativa.
Se io vedo uno che ruba e non faccio niente per impedirlo, sbaglio?
In fin dei conti, io non rubo, non sono il ladro, non commetto alcuna azione.
Se io vado con una donna sposata, commetto un'azione sbagliata?
Oppure no, è una cosa relativa solo alla mia coscienza, ergo, se la mia coscienza dice che è accettabile, sarà lecito andare con lei?
Posto una domanda precisa: se io accetto le avance della mamma di una compagna di classe di mio figlia il cui marito è pure mio amico, io sto facendo qualcosa di sbagliato?
Sto parlando dell'azione.
La mia coscienza ha già parlato.


----------



## Skorpio (25 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> D'accordo,ma quando mi conosci e SPINGI la mia carriola...mi girano i coglioni perchè sai che *è la mia carriola*....


è qui il problema... la definizione di chi ci sta vicino.

E' MIA!

come un paio di occhiali... è mio!! che fai te lo metti?? lui non decide povero paio di occhiali

E' MIO!


----------



## ivanl (25 Maggio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Detto in parole povere le gambe le ho aperte io s nessuno mi ha forzato a farlo. Io ho promesso a te di non aprirle io ti ho fatto il torto
> Ti farebbe stare meglio pensare che le ho aperte con un sacco di uomini che mi hanno detto di no?
> Sono meno stronza, meno Troia in questo caso?


assolutamente no, e sono d'accordo: infatti io mi sto perplimendo sull'atteggiamento che si tiene verso l'altr*, non verso la moglie, ché li mi pare si sia tutti abbastanza concordi. Mi sembra, come dice Ross, che all'altr* si conceda di andarsene tranquillo per la sua strada come se avesse fatto una cosa del tutto normale e condivisibile...


----------



## perplesso (25 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Perchè non fai ridere anche me?
> 
> Sono un coglione io...lo so. Ma se una donna interessa a un amico, mi taglio le palle piuttosto.
> Uguale una donna impegnata...è roba che non mi può interessare pure se dovrò passare all'abbonamento premium di youporn per il resto dei miei giorni.
> ...


una merda no.  un bischero sì.     perchè il nocciolo della questione non è se sia giusto o sbagliato in sè.

gli è che la vendetta è sbagliata perchè non porta un vantaggio concreto a chi l'attua.    e se fai una cosa che non ti porta vantaggi, io intelligente non ti posso definire


----------



## sienne (25 Maggio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Secondo te perché?



Ciao

ancora non ho focalizzato bene il perché. Lo intuisco, però.
Sono ancora troppo influenzata dalle mie due culture. 

Figurati, lo zio di mio marito è stato allontanato dalla famiglia paterna (lui ha tradito),
mentre le moglie, una estranea, accolta e apprezzata ... per la tenacia che ha dimostrato a tenere duro. 
Come anche altri casi nel paese ... non è un caso isolato ... 


sienne


----------



## Nicka (25 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Perchè non fai ridere anche me?
> 
> Sono un coglione io...lo so. Ma se una donna interessa a un amico, mi taglio le palle piuttosto.
> Uguale una donna impegnata...è roba che non mi può interessare pure se dovrò passare all'abbonamento premium di youporn per il resto dei miei giorni.


Mai avuto uomini di amiche. Tanto per la cronaca.

Beato e fortunato te che non hai mai conosciuto nessuno di interessante e che allo stesso modo trovasse interessante te (pur impegnata) e per cui valesse veramente la pena di venir meno ad ogni principio stabilito prima. Lo dico senza ironia. Anche io pensavo "mai con uno impegnato, non esiste al mondo, non li guardo nemmeno". Poi ci ho passato 6 anni.
E rido perchè ogni tanto quello che tu dici viene fuori e ci ho fatto già litigate sopra a questo concetto.
Mi spiace, ma a una persona (io ero single) di norma frega poco e niente di chi ci sta dall'altra parte se l'attrazione che prova per una persona specifica è tale da cadere in determinate storie. Non è cattiveria, non è mancanza di rispetto, non è nulla di tutto ciò. E' seguire una propria volontà, è mettere se stessi al centro del proprio mondo. 
Non è che ci si sveglia e si diventa tutti campioni di morale, l'essere umano in genere è più che altro immorale e commette errori. Poi per carità, si impara e si cerca di non commetterne più.
Ma ti garantisco che a volte ti trovi in situazioni che sono al di là della tua volontà di essere ferreo e ligio ai propri diktat di perfezione.


----------



## Jim Cain (25 Maggio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> infatti di solito uno avveduto se ne sta zitto pure col migliore amico.


Uno avveduto è raro. Il tipo in questione non è un fesso ma spesso si ha bisogno di dirlo a qualcuno, anche solo per un aiuto 'logistico'. O per sfogare le proprie 'pene d'amore'. O per farsi belli con l'amico che pensa che quella lì, proprio quella lì, sia una gran gnocca. Però accade che l'amico a cui lo racconti conosce (male) pure te. E proprio in quel periodo ci hai a che fare per una serie di motivi. E, a posteriori, ti brucia il culo (è umano, credo) sapere che quella persona sapeva che la tua compagna se la spassava col suo migliore amico.


----------



## oscuro (25 Maggio 2016)

*Eh*



Skorpio ha detto:


> è qui il problema... la definizione di chi ci sta vicino.
> 
> E' MIA!
> 
> ...


Son discorsi diversi.Tu mi conosci e sai che è mia moglie,se tu ci vai e lei ci sta,non si salva nessuno dei due.
Sul discorso del mio,son d'accordo,ma è un'aggravante,nel senso che la carriola non decide da chi farsi spingere...una moglie si,e se ti fai spingere dal vicino di casa,la cosa a mio parere è insanabile.Va bene incularsi il vicino di casa e la nonna,va meno bene,restare con una moglie che vuol far credere di essere una carriola....


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Maggio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Sbriciolata... però qua ognuno a furia di dire "Io non c'entro niente" va a finire che le azioni perdono una qualsiasi carica positiva o negativa.
> Se io vedo uno che ruba e non faccio niente per impedirlo, sbaglio?
> In fin dei conti, io non rubo, non sono il ladro, non commetto alcuna azione.
> Se io vado con una donna sposata, commetto un'azione sbagliata?
> ...



Porca puttana Danny ti sto dicendo che la risposta puoi dartela solo tu in base ai tuoi valori morali. Aspetti la risposta da me? Se io ti rispondo che per me il matrimonio è una buffonata come la metti?


----------



## Tulipmoon (25 Maggio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mi pare che in mezzo ai dieci ci siano anche non dire falsa testimonianza e non commettere atti impuri.
> Ovvero non disperdere il seme, questo era il senso all'epoca.
> quindi la questione morale, poichè tutti i comandamenti valgono gli stessi punti, dovremmo porcela in diversi momenti della nostra vita.
> Ma ce la poniamo da soli: io con la mia coscienza faccio i conti da sola, finchè non commetto reato non può essere un terzo a chiedermi conto.
> ...



[video=youtube;zzq8kAhHOSE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zzq8kAhHOSE[/video]​


----------



## Nocciola (25 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Ma di cosa parlate, scusate?
> Se esiste un compagno ufficiale esiste qualcuno cui mancherò di rispetto.
> Questo significa che devo mettere sul piatto della bilancia possibili azioni da parte di un compagno tradito 'grazie' a me.
> 
> ...


No non é l'obera di fare nulla ma se lo fa se ne assume la colpa al 100 %
Quindi si prende la tua incazzatura al 100 % perché quell'uomo ha fatto quello che tua moglie (generico) voleva che facesse


----------



## sienne (25 Maggio 2016)

Tulipmoon ha detto:


> Nel tuo caso...ma non puoi sapere cosa sta succedendo nel matrimonio dell'altra coppia. Ci possono essere diversi motivi per cui quella coppia sta insieme, e per la quale il lui/lei traditore non ha detto nulla alla moglie. Motivi per cui forse, se venisse detta certa cosa, potresti veramente fare solo del male e non del bene.



Ciao

è il rischio che si corre, sia se si dice come stanno le cose, sia se si  tiene il silenzio. È un gioco alla pari. 
Nel mio caso, chi mi conosce, sa di perdere tutto, se mi tiene nascosto una cosa del genere. 
A volte bisogna partire di come è l'altro, e non di come pensiamo noi ... 


sienne


----------



## Jim Cain (25 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> e allora guarda.. la moglie decide per se...
> 
> se io stessi con una moglie sapendo che ho tirato più forte.. posso direttamente alzarmi da qui e andar dall'avvocato..
> 
> ...


OVVIO che la moglie decide per sè ed è solo lei che ti deve qualcosa.
Ma qui si parla di 'corresponsabilità'....


----------



## Minerva (25 Maggio 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Si, però forse non mi sono spiegato bene. Non ho detto che dovresti affrontare il terzo, ma che possono esistere situazioni in cui ritieni che possa fare al caso tuo farlo. Se ti trovi in una di queste situazioni non vedo perchè tu dovresti farti scrupoli che l'altra persona non si è fatta.
> 
> In altre parole io non contesto che il problema ce l'hai con chi ti ha tradito e che solitamente sia inutile occuparsi di altri. *Però mi permetto di contestare l'"Assolutamente no"*...


condivido.
stabilito che a noi interessano le responsabilità del partner se al  terzo può succedere di beccarsi improperi era da mettere in conto


----------



## perplesso (25 Maggio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> assolutamente no, e sono d'accordo: infatti io mi sto perplimendo sull'atteggiamento che si tiene verso l'altr*, non verso la moglie, ché li mi pare si sia tutti abbastanza concordi. Mi sembra, come dice Ross, che all'altr* si conceda di andarsene tranquillo per la sua strada come se avesse fatto una cosa del tutto normale e condivisibile...


si sta dicendo che se l'altro non viene a prenderti per il culo più o meno velatamente, non hai titolo per andarlo a prendere sotto casa.

non solo perchè nessuno è immune dal tradire.      ma soprattutto perchè già il fatto di essere stato escluso è una pena.


insomma non è che tutti gli amanti siano seriali che collezionano reggiseni.


----------



## Skorpio (25 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Son discorsi diversi.Tu mi conosci e sai che è mia moglie,se tu ci vai e lei ci sta,non si salva nessuno dei due.
> Sul discorso del mio,son d'accordo,ma è un'aggravante,nel senso che la carriola non decide da chi farsi spingere...una moglie si,e se ti fai spingere dal vicino di casa,la cosa a mio parere è insanabile.Va bene incularsi il vicino di casa e la nonna,va meno bene,restare con una moglie che vuol far credere di essere una carriola....


Si ma.. sposti la questione.... qui si va sul vicinato, sull'amicizia, sulle parentele... sui colleghi

In realtà la passione travolge tutte queste cose e lo sappiamo benissimo.... i fatti della vita ce lo dicono.

Che poi possiamo ignorare, per carità.. ma come ben sai, ce lo dicono.. e i nostri orecchi soffrono.

Se mia moglie non è una carriola, ma un essere pensante e decidente, io scelgo di confrontarmi con lei...

oppure decido che ho una carriola e gli do una spinta, e vado a litigare con chi me la vuole spostare di casa


----------



## marietto (25 Maggio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Tu confondi etico con giuridico. Sono piani diversi di giudizio e grazie al cielo siamo in una cultura che li distingue. Dove questo non avviene non c'è libertà. Nemmeno quella di scegliere di non frequentare una persona sposata.


Bene, ma non necessariamente la tua azione nei confronti del terzo avrà valenza giuridica.

Potresti limitarti a parlargli, o potresti consegnare alla moglie una busta contenente prove ottenute nel rispetto della legge.

Se la tua posizione è che non esistono imperativi morali, non esistono nè nel momento in cui vai con una persona sposata, nè nel momento in cui coinvolgi il terzo (rispettando la legge).

A mio parere non è sostenibile la posizione che esista un imperativo morale a non coinvolgere il terzo, mentre non esiste il resto. 

Tutto qui.


----------



## Skorpio (25 Maggio 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> OVVIO che la moglie decide per sè ed è solo lei che ti deve qualcosa.
> Ma qui si parla di 'corresponsabilità'....


i panni sporchi si lavano in famiglia

se si è una famiglia...

se si chiamano parenti amici colleghi, e si organizza un match di pugilato con il terzo, non si è più una famiglia..

io la vedo così..

Il terzo è un "terzo"

per me non ha nome ne cognome. 

è "uno"

Io guardo mia moglie.. e non voglio vedere altro


----------



## ivanl (25 Maggio 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Bene, ma non necessariamente la tua azione nei confronti del terzo avrà valenza giuridica.
> 
> Potresti limitarti a parlargli, o potresti consegnare alla moglie una busta contenente prove ottenute nel rispetto della legge.
> 
> ...


verde virtuale


----------



## sienne (25 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> i panni sporchi si lavano in famiglia
> 
> se si è una famiglia...
> 
> ...



Cioa

il terzo, ha lavato la tua biancheria ... usando pure il tuo sapone. 


sienne


----------



## Jim Cain (25 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> i panni sporchi si lavano in famiglia
> 
> se si è una famiglia...
> 
> ...




Se il terzo lo conosci è diverso.
Poi, ognuno è fatto a modo suo.


----------



## oscuro (25 Maggio 2016)

*Posso*



Skorpio ha detto:


> Si ma.. sposti la questione.... qui si va sul vicinato, sull'amicizia, sulle parentele... sui colleghi
> 
> In realtà la passione travolge tutte queste cose e lo sappiamo benissimo.... i fatti della vita ce lo dicono.
> 
> ...


Mi spiace non sono d'accordo.
In realtà lasciamo che sia la passione a travolgere queste cose...abbiamo anche la volontà per non permetterlo...volendo.
Mi confronto con mia moglie,ma anche con quel tizio che mentre se la trombava allegramente,mi offriva un innocente caffè al bar....e sui termini del confronto non ci metterei la mano sul fuoco.


----------



## danny (25 Maggio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Porca puttana Danny *ti sto dicendo che la risposta puoi dartela solo tu* in base ai tuoi valori morali. Aspetti la risposta da me? Se io ti rispondo che per me il matrimonio è una buffonata come la metti?


Mi stai dicendo che quindi non esiste più un'etica di questa società ma che spetta alla singola persona definire valori al suo interno?
Quindi è accettabile tutto, in conseguenza di ciò.
Tradire, andare con donne sposate, ma anche a questo punto vendicarsi dell'amante, perché no?
Se l'etica è individuale, non vedo alcun problema nel coinvolgere nel caos tutta la gente possibile.
Quindi il ragionamento degli scrupoli che un tradito dovrebbe farsi è assolutamente forzato, e tutto sommato relativo.


----------



## Skorpio (25 Maggio 2016)

*...*



Jim Cain ha detto:


> Se il terzo lo conosci è diverso.
> Poi, ognuno è fatto a modo suo.


io non gli do nemmeno la dignità di rivale

mia moglie non è una coppa da vincere come la Champions

ha due gambe due braccia e un cervello


----------



## Tulipmoon (25 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> OT Scusa...
> 
> View attachment 11676



:rotfl:


----------



## bettypage (25 Maggio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Mi stai dicendo che quindi non esiste più un'etica di questa società ma che spetta alla singola persona definire valori al suo interno?
> Quindi è accettabile tutto, in conseguenza di ciò.
> Tradire, andare con donne sposate, ma anche a questo punto vendicarsi dell'amante, perché no?
> Se l'etica è individuale, non vedo alcun problema nel coinvolgere nel caos tutta la gente possibile.
> Quindi il ragionamento degli scrupoli che un tradito dovrebbe farsi è assolutamente forzato, e tutto sommato relativo.


ma più  che giusto o sbagliato,  etico o immorale si sta parlando del farsi giustizia da se, per un "torto"subito


----------



## Skorpio (25 Maggio 2016)

*...*



oscuro ha detto:


> Mi spiace non sono d'accordo.
> In realtà lasciamo che sia la passione a travolgere queste cose...abbiamo anche la volontà per non permetterlo...volendo.
> Mi confronto con mia moglie,ma anche con quel tizio che mentre se la trombava allegramente,mi offriva un innocente caffè al bar....e sui termini del confronto non ci metterei la mano sul fuoco.


il tizio non c'entra nulla

è mia moglie che c'è andata liberamente e consapevolmente

si chiama assumersi le proprie responsabilità.

io non c'entro nulla con quel tizio

io mi confronto con chi fa parte del mio progetto di coppia... non col tizio


----------



## Jim Cain (25 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> io non gli do nemmeno la dignità di rivale
> 
> mia moglie non è una coppa da vincere come la Champions
> 
> ha due gambe due braccia e un cervello


Ho capìto e sono d'accordo con te.
La responsabile - con me - è mia moglie.
E me la smazzo con lei.
Ma se avvengono tutta una serie di cose - che spesso apprendi DOPO - è normale e umano prendersela anche con l'altro. IMHO.


----------



## Skorpio (25 Maggio 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Cioa
> 
> il terzo, ha lavato la tua biancheria ... usando pure il tuo sapone.
> 
> ...


perché qualcuno che ti sta accanto glielo ha fatto fare... o no??


----------



## oscuro (25 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



Skorpio ha detto:


> il tizio non c'entra nulla
> 
> è mia moglie che c'è andata liberamente e consapevolmente
> 
> ...


In generale non c'entra nulla,se è un vicino di casa,o un amico di famiglia....apparecchiasse il culo pure lui....


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Maggio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> assolutamente no, e sono d'accordo: infatti io mi sto perplimendo sull'atteggiamento che si tiene verso l'altr*, non verso la moglie, ché li mi pare si sia tutti abbastanza concordi. Mi sembra, come dice Ross, che all'altr* si conceda di andarsene tranquillo per la sua strada come se avesse fatto una cosa del tutto normale e condivisibile...


Ivan togli il condivisibile.
Faccio un esempio pratico tanto per capirci.
L'amante di mio marito è tutt'ora sposata con una persona che conosco e hanno figli.
Lei, dopo che era finita la loro storia, mi ha perseguitato per anni: telefonate, lettere anonime.
Ha continuato a contattare mio marito: messaggi, mail, ecc... che lui mi ha fatto vedere.
Io so dove abita, per avere il numero del cellulare del marito ci metto circa 10 secondi.
Non gli ho mai fatto sapere nulla, anche se un paio di volte la tentazione l'ho avuta.
E questo unicamente perchè io a me stessa devo rendere conto delle mie azioni, non di quelle degli altri.
Che non giustificano il male che IO eventualmente farei a terze persone che non mi hanno fatto nulla.
E quel dolore lo avrei sulla coscienza ogni giorno.
IO.
Ecco perchè da pagine parlo di etica personale: perchè se uno ha un'etica non ha bisogno che altri gli facciano la differenza tra giusto e sbagliato.
E se ha un'etica elastica, di quell'elastico delle mutande vecchie, che gli altri gli facciano questa differenza NON SERVE.
Perchè si guarderanno allo specchio e sorrideranno dopo aver fatto le peggio cose.
Così va la vita.


----------



## sienne (25 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> perché qualcuno che ti sta accanto glielo ha fatto fare... o no??



Ciao

ma non è perché uno me lo fa fare, allora salto dal decimo piano ... :singleeye:
Scusa tanto. Anche io ho cervello ... 


sienne


----------



## Minerva (25 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mai avuto uomini di amiche. Tanto per la cronaca.
> 
> Beato e fortunato te che non hai mai conosciuto nessuno di interessante e che allo stesso modo trovasse interessante te (pur impegnata) e per cui valesse veramente la pena di venir meno ad ogni principio stabilito prima. Lo dico senza ironia. Anche io pensavo "mai con uno impegnato, non esiste al mondo, non li guardo nemmeno". Poi ci ho passato 6 anni.
> E rido perchè ogni tanto quello che tu dici viene fuori e ci ho fatto già litigate sopra a questo concetto.
> ...


questo però non toglie il fatto della responsabilità morale che esiste .succede eccome di sbagliare ....ma si parla appunto di errore


----------



## Skorpio (25 Maggio 2016)

*..*



Jim Cain ha detto:


> Ho capìto e sono d'accordo con te.
> La responsabile - con me - è mia moglie.
> E me la smazzo con lei.
> Ma se avvengono tutta una serie di cose - che spesso apprendi DOPO - è normale e umano prendersela anche con l'altro. IMHO.


ripeto.. capisco la tua reazione.. 

ma l'altro è un "qualcuno" ..  e non è lì il problema

se non c'era l'altro, non c'era nessuno

e dopo 6 mesi un altro... o dopo un anno....

l'altro è zero.

e se gli vai contro lo identifichi pure come rivale

ma ripeto, lo capisco...


----------



## ivanl (25 Maggio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> si sta dicendo che se l'altro non viene a prenderti per il culo più o meno velatamente, non hai titolo per andarlo a prendere sotto casa.
> 
> non solo perchè nessuno è immune dal tradire.      ma soprattutto perchè già il fatto di essere stato escluso è una pena.
> 
> ...


mi dici, allora, perche' se io decido di mettere tutto in una busta e consegnarlo alla moglie, faccio un gesto esecrabile, mentre se, ignaro di tutto, diventassi l'amante di lei, sarei invece perdonalbile?
Che differenza c'e'? In ogni caso potrei aver rovinato una famiglia...


----------



## Skorpio (25 Maggio 2016)

*...*



oscuro ha detto:


> In generale non c'entra nulla,se è un vicino di casa,o un amico di famiglia....apparecchiasse il culo pure lui....


è uno che ha i tuoi stessi gusti

ed è attratto da tua moglie...

e lei ne è conscia e consenziente.-....

ti vuoi sentir dire da tutti i tuoi amici che tua moglie è un cesso di donna, cosi stai tranquillo...??

molti uomini insicuri scelgono così


----------



## perplesso (25 Maggio 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Ho capìto e sono d'accordo con te.
> La responsabile - con me - è mia moglie.
> E me la smazzo con lei.
> Ma se avvengono tutta una serie di cose - che spesso apprendi DOPO - è normale e umano prendersela anche con l'altro. IMHO.


quello che non deve passare però è il trarre delle regole generali da situazioni totalmente speciali.

insomma, il ganzo che si bulla al bar e sfotte il marito cornuto esiste solo nei film porno cuckold.   nella realtà, succede una volta su di un milione.

e sul fatto che il dileggio vada in qualche modo.....restituito ok.    anche se c'è modo e modo.


ma nella generalità dei casi l'essere scaricato più o meno brutalmente è già pena sufficiente.  [MENTION=6630]Rebecca[/MENTION] potrebbe confermarcelo


----------



## Minerva (25 Maggio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ivan togli il condivisibile.
> Faccio un esempio pratico tanto per capirci.
> L'amante di mio marito è tutt'ora sposata con una persona che conosco e hanno figli.
> Lei, dopo che era finita la loro storia, mi ha perseguitato per anni: telefonate, lettere anonime.
> ...


appunto.


----------



## bettypage (25 Maggio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> mi dici, allora, perche' se io decido di mettere tutto in una busta e consegnarlo alla moglie, faccio un gesto esecrabile, mentre se, ignaro di tutto, diventassi l'amante di lei, sarei invece perdonalbile?
> Che differenza c'e'? In ogni caso potrei aver rovinato una famiglia...


Nel primo caso è un'azione mirata a far male. 
Nel secondo è un'azione edonistica


----------



## Skorpio (25 Maggio 2016)

*...*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ma non è perché uno me lo fa fare, allora salto dal decimo piano ... :singleeye:
> Scusa tanto. Anche io ho cervello ...
> ...


tu rispondi giustamente per te...

ognuno è fatto diverso e va accettato.

c'è di sicuro che se una donna ha avuto queste libertà in casa tua , c'era un padrone di casa che glielo consentiva con allegra complicità


----------



## Minerva (25 Maggio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> mi dici, allora, perche' se io decido di mettere tutto in una busta e consegnarlo alla moglie, faccio un gesto esecrabile, mentre se, ignaro di tutto, diventassi l'amante di lei, sarei invece perdonalbile?
> Che differenza c'e'? In ogni caso potrei aver rovinato una famiglia...


questo non lo farei mai per lo stesso principio per cui non farei l'amante


----------



## banshee (25 Maggio 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Ho capìto e sono d'accordo con te.
> La responsabile - con me - è mia moglie.
> E me la smazzo con lei.
> Ma se avvengono tutta una serie di cose - che spesso apprendi DOPO - è normale e umano prendersela anche con l'altro. IMHO.





oscuro ha detto:


> In generale non c'entra nulla,se è un vicino di casa,o un amico di famiglia....apparecchiasse il culo pure lui....


ecco io questo lo condivido.

Marietto dice che contesta l'assunto di base per cui l'altro è "nessuno tocchi Caino".

Io contesto l'assunto di base del "andiamogli a dire due paroline perchè ha commesso un atto sbagliato (che tradotto è "lo meno perchè sono ferito nel mio orgoglio maschile") .

Ci sono casi e casi. Allora se il mio lui mi tradisce con un'estranea (ed è successo) io non mi lancio in un catfight di proporzioni bibliche perchè "la deve pagare/le faccio vedere io/hai da toccato l'omo mio mo te sdereno" non siamo nel far west e sarebbe totalmente inutile.

se il mio lui mi tradisce con un'amica mia o persona che con me ha rapporti di confidenza OPPURE se si fa l'amante e la suddetta si mette in mezzo, mi cerca, mi telefona o fa cose strambe, allora è un altro paio di maniche.

Allo stesso modo, se mai tradissi il mio compagno, sono IO che ho deciso di aprire le gambe e non un terzo che mi seduce/costringe/ fa cadere, che sono perfettamente in grado di intendere e di volere.

edit: per il resto quoto Oscuro, Nicka, Farfalla, Sbri, Betty e Perplesso.


----------



## Tulipmoon (25 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> *Ma prendiamo in considerazione che uno magari non fa lo splendido per partito preso con tutte le donne impegnate che incontra?*
> Qui nessuno nega che a qualcuno possano girare i coglioni e venga a tirarti due ceffoni (pure io volevo essere menata e ho detto "falla venire" in situazioni mooooolto passate e quindi anche più "accettabili" se vogliamo data la giovane età).
> *Quello che fa rizzare i peli è la voglia effimera (cit. Jim) di andare ad avvisare chi sta dall'altra parte.
> Io questo lo trovo assurdo e credo possa essere traumatizzante. Ma che ognuno si smazzi il suo, porca miseria.*


:quoto:


----------



## ivanl (25 Maggio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Nel primo caso è un'azione mirata a far male.
> Nel secondo è un'azione edonistica


quindi, se io per edonismo vado a 150 su una strada di citta' e ammazzo uno e' diverso che se lo faccio perche' mi stava sulla palle? Nei confronti di un'ipotetica famiglia di questo, le conseguenza del mio gesto sono identiche...e la patente me la ritirano uguale


----------



## banshee (25 Maggio 2016)

Tulipmoon ha detto:


> :quoto:


e quoto anche te :up:


----------



## spleen (25 Maggio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Quoto.
> Ti faccio una domanda: è esecrabile avere una relazione con una persona impegnata?
> Oppure nel momento in cui IO sono single, non posso addebitarmi alcuna responsabilità se la mia partner è sposata, il che lascia intendere che non è neppure un problema mia se lei dovesse avere dei problemi.
> Perché il punto sostanzialmente è questo.
> ...


Secondo me no, Danny.
-Ognuno di noi è responsabile di tutto e di tutti davanti a tutti, e io sono più responsabile degli altri -
Cit.  Dostoevskij
Non è la prima volta che cito questa frase, che al di là della sua retorica trovo calzante ai moderni comporamenti umani che tendono progressivamente alla propria deresponsabilizzazione e che secondo la mia umilissima opinione segnano il confine, lo spartiacque tra una umanità con qualche speranza di sopravvivere a se stessa e il nulla dilagante ed imperante, il progressivo distacco dalla capacità di controllo e di aderenza ai propri principi, l'incoerenza assunta a legge di comportamento, il -Carpe Diem- finalizzato al godimento estetico e sensitivo.
Non a caso tu citi una delle frasi oggi più adoperate: -Che mi frega, cazzi suoi.-

Non è che la semplice regola di non fare agli altri quello che non vorresti fosse fatto a te, se è per interposta persona non valga più. Certo che la responsabilità più grande ce l' ha il coniuge, ma questo non è un lavacro che rende automaticamente innocenti i complici e i sostenitori.


----------



## Skorpio (25 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ecco io questo lo condivido.
> 
> Marietto dice che contesta l'assunto di base per cui l'altro è "nessuno tocchi Caino".
> 
> ...


si ma siamo sempre li col conto

e anche in quel caso il pagliaccio altri non sarebbe che tuo marito che glielo lascia fare....


----------



## perplesso (25 Maggio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> mi dici, allora, perche' se io decido di mettere tutto in una busta e consegnarlo alla moglie, faccio un gesto esecrabile, mentre se, ignaro di tutto, diventassi l'amante di lei, sarei invece perdonalbile?
> Che differenza c'e'? In ogni caso potrei aver rovinato una famiglia...


perchè nel primo caso ti può anche arrivare una querela per diffamazione.   o per violazione della privacy.   

nel secondo caso ti direi che tu e la coerenza non siete parenti.


----------



## sienne (25 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> tu rispondi giustamente per te...
> 
> ognuno è fatto diverso e va accettato.
> 
> c'è di sicuro che se una donna ha avuto queste libertà in casa tua , c'era un padrone di casa che glielo consentiva con allegra complicità



Ciao

non credo, che qualcuno consentisse all'inganno ... così, tanto per provare piacere. 

Una teoria, che fa acqua da tutte le parti ... 


sienne


----------



## danny (25 Maggio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ivan togli il condivisibile.
> Faccio un esempio pratico tanto per capirci.
> L'amante di mio marito è tutt'ora sposata con una persona che conosco e hanno figli.
> Lei, dopo che era finita la loro storia, mi ha perseguitato per anni: telefonate, lettere anonime.
> ...


Sbriciolata, il punto è proprio questo.
Quello che tu dici è giusto, ma io credo che se uno ha particolari valori non c'è bisogno di dirgli se deve o meno tradire o andare con donne sposate, o picchiare l'amante nell'eventualità.
Non è necessario.
Però esistono tutti gli altri casi.
Come possiamo dire che è sbagliato prendersela con l'amante piuttosto che con la moglie quando non si può dire che è sbagliato avere una storia con una donna sposata?
Diventa tutto relativo.
Per me può essere accettabile tradire, andare con donne sposate ma anche vendicarmi dell'amante.
E' un discorso relativo al tema iniziale degli scrupoli che un tradito deve farsi quando scopre la tresca.
Possiamo dire tutto quello che vogliamo, ma se lasciamo le cose all'etica individuale, ogni persona deciderà qual è il comportamento accettabile in quell'occasione.
Io ti posso dire che non è giusto prendersela con l'amante.
Un altro pensare invece che se lo merita.


----------



## Minerva (25 Maggio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Secondo me no, Danny.
> -Ognuno di noi è responsabile di tutto e di tutti davanti a tutti, e io sono più responsabile degli altri -
> Cit.  Dostoevskij
> Non è la prima volta che cito questa frase, che al di là della sua retorica trovo calzante ai moderni comporamenti umani che tendono progressivamente alla propria deresponsabilizzazione e che secondo la mia umilissima opinione segnano il confine, lo spartiacque tra una umanità con qualche speranza di sopravvivere a se stessa e il nulla dilagante ed imperante, il progressivo distacco dalla capacità di controllo e di aderenza ai propri principi, l'incoerenza assunta a legge di comportamento, il -Carpe Diem- finalizzato al godimento estetico e sensitivo.
> ...


perfetto


----------



## danny (25 Maggio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Secondo me no, Danny.
> -Ognuno di noi è responsabile di tutto e di tutti davanti a tutti, e io sono più responsabile degli altri -
> Cit.  Dostoevskij
> Non è la prima volta che cito questa frase, che al di là della sua retorica trovo calzante ai moderni comporamenti umani che tendono progressivamente alla propria deresponsabilizzazione e che secondo la mia umilissima opinione segnano il confine, lo spartiacque tra una umanità con qualche speranza di sopravvivere a se stessa e il nulla dilagante ed imperante, il progressivo distacco dalla capacità di controllo e di aderenza ai propri principi, l'incoerenza assunta a legge di comportamento, il -Carpe Diem- finalizzato al godimento estetico e sensitivo.
> ...


Condivido.


----------



## banshee (25 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> si ma siamo sempre li col conto
> 
> e anche in quel caso il pagliaccio altri non sarebbe che tuo marito che glielo lascia fare....


no, non è detto. una mia collega ha ricevuto una bella mail su messenger dall'amante del marito (scaricata) che le ha inveito contro (vedi 3d di [MENTION=5556]Nicka[/MENTION] sul vademecum per traditori, punto 1, "occhio ai pazzi" )  all'insaputa del marito ovviamente. ha trovato il suo nome e cognome tramite la palestra a cui è iscritta, un giro assurdo insomma. comunque può succedere. 

per gli altri post comunque quoto pure te  m'ero scordata


----------



## Skorpio (25 Maggio 2016)

*...*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non credo, che qualcuno consentisse all'inganno ... così, tanto per provare piacere.
> 
> ...


non so cosa dirti.. non conosco la tua storia..
a casa mia le chiavi per entrare e far le pulizie ce le ho io e mia moglie...

altro non saprei dire


----------



## oscuro (25 Maggio 2016)

*No*



Skorpio ha detto:


> è uno che ha i tuoi stessi gusti
> 
> ed è attratto da tua moglie...
> 
> ...


E cazzi suoi bello mio.Se mi conosce e gli piace mia moglie,si assume il rischio che poi io non possa prenderla sportivamente,al di la se mia moglie è bella o un cesso che non vedo cosa possa c'entrare....!
Questione di rispetto...se mi conosci e rompi il cazoz a mia moglie...non mi rispetti...e se non mi rispetti...hai il culo motlo più a rischio di mia moglie...


----------



## ivanl (25 Maggio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> perchè nel primo caso ti può anche arrivare una querela per diffamazione.   o per violazione della privacy.
> 
> nel secondo caso ti direi che tu e la coerenza non siete parenti.


stav(am)o parlando di giudizio 'morale', non strettamente in termini di legge...
nel secondo caso, ammetto che l'esempio e' un po' stiracchiato


----------



## Tulipmoon (25 Maggio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> sì Jim, lo comporta.      lo so che non sopporti di assumerti le tue responsabilità, ma vedi siamo tutti sudditi delle *leggi della termodinamica*.   compreso te.
> 
> quindi se decidi di andare a tirare 4 ceffoni all'amante della tua donna, prendi anche in considerazione di poterle prendere, chè sai magari la tua donna s'è scelta un istruttore di kick boxing (ad esempio eh) e mettere le mani addosso ad uno che mena per professione non è banale.
> 
> ...



:rotfl::quoto: 
mi devo dare una ripassata alla termodinamica........e com'è 'sta Pro Recco?


----------



## bettypage (25 Maggio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> quindi, se io per edonismo vado a 150 su una strada di citta' e ammazzo uno e' diverso che se lo faccio perche' mi stava sulla palle? Nei confronti di un'ipotetica famiglia di questo, le conseguenza del mio gesto sono identiche...e la patente me la ritirano uguale


Nel primo caso sei un gran coglioni irresponsabile, nel secondo un assasino intenzionale.
cambiano le intenzione.
mi pare che pure la legge parli di omicidio ccolposo o preterintenzionale ( dico bene [MENTION=4500]perplesso[/MENTION]?)


----------



## sienne (25 Maggio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Secondo me no, Danny.
> -Ognuno di noi è responsabile di tutto e di tutti davanti a tutti, e io sono più responsabile degli altri -
> Cit.  Dostoevskij
> Non è la prima volta che cito questa frase, che al di là della sua retorica trovo calzante ai moderni comporamenti umani che tendono progressivamente alla propria deresponsabilizzazione e che secondo la mia umilissima opinione segnano il confine, lo spartiacque tra una umanità con qualche speranza di sopravvivere a se stessa e il nulla dilagante ed imperante, il progressivo distacco dalla capacità di controllo e di aderenza ai propri principi, l'incoerenza assunta a legge di comportamento, il -Carpe Diem- finalizzato al godimento estetico e sensitivo.
> ...



Ciao

perfetto. Sta qui tutta la questione!


sienne


----------



## Ross (25 Maggio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> una merda no.  un bischero sì.     perchè il nocciolo della questione non è se sia giusto o sbagliato in sè.
> 
> gli è che la vendetta è sbagliata perchè non porta un vantaggio concreto a chi l'attua.    e se fai una cosa che non ti porta vantaggi, io intelligente non ti posso definire


Beh, la vendetta può fermare uno spirito impazzito...può sedare l'anima ferita che non vede più possibilità di calmarsi.

Ha il suo potere terapeutico anche la vendetta, stai certo.



Nicka ha detto:


> Mai avuto uomini di amiche. Tanto per la cronaca.
> 
> Beato e fortunato te che non hai mai conosciuto nessuno di interessante e che allo stesso modo trovasse interessante te (pur impegnata) e per cui valesse veramente la pena di venir meno ad ogni principio stabilito prima. Lo dico senza ironia. Anche io pensavo "mai con uno impegnato, non esiste al mondo, non li guardo nemmeno". Poi ci ho passato 6 anni.
> E rido perchè ogni tanto quello che tu dici viene fuori e ci ho fatto già litigate sopra a questo concetto.
> ...


Pensi che parli solo jon snow? 
Una macchia l'ho anche io...fa ridere parlarne adesso, che sono passati 16 anni ed è stata una autentica cazzata da incorniciare. 
Ma ancora penso a quanto sia stato coglione a non fermarmi in tempo. A non essere in grado di resistere.

Da allora ho sempre girato alla larga da ogni tipo di casino...

Poi siamo esseri umani e sbagliamo di continuo, per carità.



farfalla ha detto:


> No non é l'obera di fare nulla ma se lo fa se ne assume la colpa al 100 %
> Quindi si prende la tua incazzatura al 100 % perché quell'uomo ha fatto quello che tua moglie (generico) voleva che facesse


Come l'amante, si deve assumere la responsabilità di aver scopato con una donna sposata.

Mica lo condanno il tipo, dico che deve valutare prima di agire.


----------



## Skorpio (25 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> no, non è detto. una mia collega ha ricevuto una bella mail su messenger dall'amante del marito (scaricata) che le ha inveito contro (vedi 3d di @_Nicka_ sul vademecum per traditori, punto 1, "occhio ai pazzi" )  all'insaputa del marito ovviamente. ha trovato il suo nome e cognome tramite la palestra a cui è iscritta, un giro assurdo insomma. comunque può succedere.
> 
> per gli altri post comunque quoto pure te  m'ero scordata


benissimo.. e lì mi divertirei...

andrei da mio marito (nell'esempio sopra) e gli direi: 
"caro, ho ricevuto una mail dalla tua ex amante...
dovresti scegliertele meglio sai..??

spero mi vorrai sollevare dalla fatica di dover gestire il loro abbandono da parte tua.. "


----------



## ivanl (25 Maggio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Nel primo caso sei un gran coglioni irresponsabile, nel secondo un assasino intenzionale.
> cambiano le intenzione.
> mi pare che pure la legge parli di omicidio ccolposo o preterintenzionale ( dico bene @_perplesso_?)


anche qui, il mio discorso non fa riferimento a conseguenze di tipo legale, sto cercando di far capire il punto di vista delle conseguenza e della supposta diversa (im)moralita' dei due casi


----------



## sienne (25 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> non so cosa dirti.. non conosco la tua storia..
> a casa mia le chiavi per entrare e far le pulizie ce le ho io e mia moglie...
> 
> altro non saprei dire



Ciao

certo, e a tua insaputa, le chiavi vengono imprestati ad altri ... 
bella fregatura ... di chi le accetta pure. Non è un essere privo di volontà. 


sienne


----------



## Nocciola (25 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> io non gli do nemmeno la dignità di rivale
> 
> mia moglie non è una coppa da vincere come la Champions
> 
> ha due gambe due braccia e un cervello



Rifaccio la proposta di matrimonio


----------



## oscuro (25 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



bettypage ha detto:


> Nel primo caso sei un gran coglioni irresponsabile, nel secondo un assasino intenzionale.
> cambiano le intenzione.
> mi pare che pure la legge parli di omicidio ccolposo o preterintenzionale ( dico bene @_perplesso_?)


In questo caso sarebbe volontario....altro che preterintenzionale....


----------



## banshee (25 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> benissimo.. e lì mi divertirei...
> 
> andrei da mio marito (nell'esempio sopra) e gli direi:
> "caro, ho ricevuto una mail dalla tua ex amante...
> ...


ma è ovvio! ma io mi incazzerei come un'animalA con mio marito, non vi è dubbio alcuno.
ma io ero qui quando hanno scritto alla mia collega. cioè eravamo in ufficio. la mia collega le ha inveito contro (e direi  )e penso sia pure normale.

altro è andare a cercare il terzo/a per prenderlo a calci per farti sentire meglio con te stess* come risarcimento di un torto subito.


----------



## Minerva (25 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> E cazzi suoi bello mio.*Se mi conosce e gli piace mia moglie,si assume il rischio che poi io non possa prenderla sportivamente,*al di la se mia moglie è bella o un cesso che non vedo cosa possa c'entrare....!
> Questione di rispetto...se mi conosci e rompi il cazoz a mia moglie...non mi rispetti...e se non mi rispetti...hai il culo motlo più a rischio di mia moglie...


in effetti


----------



## Tradito? (25 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> E cazzi suoi bello mio.Se mi conosce e gli piace mia moglie,si assume il rischio che poi io non possa prenderla sportivamente,al di la se mia moglie è bella o un cesso che non vedo cosa possa c'entrare....!
> Questione di rispetto...*se mi conosci e rompi il cazoz a mia moglie...non mi rispetti...e se non mi rispetti...hai il culo motlo più a rischio di mia moglie*...


giusto


----------



## Skorpio (25 Maggio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Rifaccio la proposta di matrimonio


 accetto!!!


----------



## bettypage (25 Maggio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> anche qui, il mio discorso non fa riferimento a conseguenze di tipo legale, sto cercando di far capire il punto di vista delle conseguenza e della supposta diversa (im)moralita' dei due casi


Dico che cambiano le intenzioni. In un caso perseguo il mio bene e me ne batto delle conseguenze  (e qui ognuno agisca secondo morale) nel secondo caso vado a far intenzionalmente male (è qui è oggettivo e non più  soggettivo).


----------



## oscuro (25 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



Tradito? ha detto:


> giusto


Tradito....non so più se sia giusto o meno...credo che son nato con 40 anni di ritardo...


----------



## Nocciola (25 Maggio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Come l'amante, si deve assumere la respo*nsabilità di aver scopato con una donna sposata.*
> 
> Mica lo condanno il tipo, dico che deve valutare prima di agire.


E la responsabilità se la prende con la donna sposata infatti
Parlate come se vi avessero toccato una cosa di vostra proprietà. Questo a me da i nervi.


----------



## perplesso (25 Maggio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Nel primo caso sei un gran coglioni irresponsabile, nel secondo un assasino intenzionale.
> cambiano le intenzione.
> mi pare che pure la legge parli di omicidio colposo o preterintenzionale ( dico bene @_perplesso_?)


sarebbe omicidio volontario con dolo diretto ed aggravante di premeditazione   non preterintenzionale


----------



## bettypage (25 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> In questo caso sarebbe volontario....altro che preterintenzionale....


Chiedo venia


----------



## Skorpio (25 Maggio 2016)

*...*



banshee ha detto:


> ma è ovvio! ma io mi incazzerei come un'animalA con mio marito, non vi è dubbio alcuno.
> ma io ero qui quando hanno scritto alla mia collega. cioè eravamo in ufficio. la mia collega le ha inveito contro (e direi  )e penso sia pure normale.
> 
> altro è andare a cercare il terzo/a per prenderlo a calci per farti sentire meglio con te stess* come risarcimento di un torto subito.


Certo che si

Ma dopo

Prima gli direi che deve sbrigare quella pratica, e che è un demente che manco si sa scegliere le amanti

Umiliazione totale.

Poi con calma, quando hai sistemato la pratica, faremo i conti io e te

Umiliazione assoluta


----------



## ivanl (25 Maggio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Dico che cambiano le intenzioni. In un caso perseguo il mio bene e me ne batto delle conseguenze  (e qui ognuno agisca secondo morale) nel secondo caso vado a far intenzionalmente male (è qui è oggettivo e non più  soggettivo).


ma il risultato e' lo stesso, perche' in un caso sono moralmente condannabile e nell'altro (da alcuni) no?


----------



## bettypage (25 Maggio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> sarebbe omicidio volontario con dolo eventuale  non preterintenzionale


Ho usato termine sbagliato ma il concetto é che la legge fa distinguo su intenzioni o no?


----------



## Skorpio (25 Maggio 2016)

*...*



farfalla ha detto:


> E la responsabilità se la prende con la donna sposata infatti
> Parlate come se vi avessero toccato una cosa di vostra proprietà. Questo a me da i nervi.


Te l ho già detto che accetto?
Te lo ridico


----------



## oscuro (25 Maggio 2016)

*SI*



bettypage ha detto:


> Ho usato termine sbagliato ma il concetto é che la legge fa distinguo su intenzioni o no?


Assolutamente si,e forse anche troppo.


----------



## banshee (25 Maggio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> E la responsabilità se la prende con la donna sposata infatti
> *Parlate come se vi avessero toccato una cosa di vostra proprietà. Questo a me da i nervi.*


idem. e non solo. come se la "cosa" fosse una specie di soprammobile, un vaso cinese ecco, totalmente incapace di intendere e di volere al punto da cadere nelle avances degli uomini che se ne approfittano.


----------



## perplesso (25 Maggio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ho usato termine sbagliato ma il concetto é che la legge fa distinguo su intenzioni o no?


sì certo ed è una distinzione fondamentale.   perchè ci sono reati che non esistono senza volontà a commetterli.


----------



## bettypage (25 Maggio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> ma il risultato e' lo stesso, perche' in un caso sono moralmente condannabile e nell'altro (da alcuni) no?


Perché  Non sei partito con l idea di far male a nessuno.


----------



## Minerva (25 Maggio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> E la responsabilità se la prende con la donna sposata infatti
> Parlate come se vi avessero toccato una cosa di vostra proprietà. Questo a me da i nervi.


una persona con la quale si è stretto un patto di fronte a testimoni .
lei ha infranto per prima il patto ma tu sai bene che quello che fai non è corretto


----------



## bettypage (25 Maggio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> sì certo ed è una distinzione fondamentale.   perchè ci sono reati che non esistono senza volontà a commetterli.


Ecco. Appunto.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> idem. e non solo. come se la "cosa" fosse una specie di soprammobile, un vaso cinese ecco, totalmente incapace di intendere e di volere al punto da cadere nelle avances degli uomini che se ne approfittano.


Per puntualizzare ed essendo stata l'amante di un uomo sposato, vale anche l'opposto
Giuro che non ho mai usato violenza


----------



## ivanl (25 Maggio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Perché  Non sei partito con l idea di far male a nessuno.


beh, beh...se sai che l'altr* e' sposata e non sei un ragazzino di 18 anni, l'idea che, se venite scoperti, qualcuno si puo' fare "male", te la fai...
ribadisco: non sto ragionando in termini 'legali'


----------



## bettypage (25 Maggio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> beh, beh...se sai che l'altr* e' sposata e non sei un ragazzino di 18 anni, l'idea che, se venite scoperti, qualcuno si puo' fare "male", te la fai...


E ma quel se davanti al fuoco dellla mutanda o corazon vale pochino


----------



## perplesso (25 Maggio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> beh, beh...se sai che l'altr* e' sposata e non sei un ragazzino di 18 anni, l'idea che, se venite scoperti, qualcuno si puo' fare "male", te la fai...


per questo solitamente una persona di normale intelligenza, che ha una relazione da persona impegnata e/o con una persona impegnata, sta zitta.   o al massimo lo viene a raccontare qui su tradinet


----------



## ivanl (25 Maggio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> E ma quel se davanti al fuoco dellla mutanda o corazon vale pochino


e perche' non vale per il fuoco della vendetta?


----------



## Nocciola (25 Maggio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> una persona con la quale si è stretto un patto di fronte a testimoni .
> lei ha infranto per prima il patto ma tu sai bene che quello che fai non è corretto


Boh, scusami ma è più forte di me
Non sarebbe corretto se lo faccio contro la tua volontà, solo in questo caso
Non ho rubato un soprammobile che hai comprato con i tuoi soldi, sono statoa letto con una che ha promesso fedeltà a te e che ha accettato voluto desiderato scopare con me


----------



## banshee (25 Maggio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Per puntualizzare ed essendo stata l'amante di un uomo sposato, vale anche l'opposto
> Giuro che non ho mai usato violenza


e non hai usato filtri magici, aggiungiamolo che ricorda che tu sei donna eh? e le donne "stregano" sempre i poveri uomini inconsapevoli :carneval:


----------



## Minerva (25 Maggio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Per puntualizzare ed essendo stata l'amante di un uomo sposato, vale anche l'opposto
> Giuro che non ho mai usato violenza


a me pare che nessuno abbia negato la responsabilità primaria del coniuge; quello che si contesta è che il terzo ne sia totalmente  fuori


----------



## Ross (25 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ma è ovvio! ma io mi incazzerei come un'animalA con mio marito, non vi è dubbio alcuno.
> ma io ero qui quando hanno scritto alla mia collega. cioè eravamo in ufficio. la mia collega le ha inveito contro (e direi  )e penso sia pure normale.
> 
> altro è andare a *cercare il terzo/a per prenderlo a calci per farti sentire meglio con te stess* come risarcimento di un torto subito*.



Insisto nel comprendere (non condividere) chi trovi sfogo nella vendetta personale. Di qualsiasi natura essa si tratti.

Riesco a comprendere perfettamente il colpo di testa di un tradito...come capisco il colpo di manico che può avere una persona con compagno ufficiale.

O forse una delle due situazioni è più condivisibile dell'altra?


----------



## Minerva (25 Maggio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Boh, scusami ma è più forte di me
> *Non sarebbe corretto se lo faccio contro la tua volontà, solo in questo caso*
> Non ho rubato un soprammobile che hai comprato con i tuoi soldi, sono statoa letto con una che ha promesso fedeltà a te e che ha accettato voluto desiderato scopare con me


non vedo perché.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> e non hai usato filtri magici, aggiungiamolo che ricorda che tu sei donna eh? e le donne "stregano" sempre i poveri uomini inconsapevoli :carneval:


anni e anni di studi per crearmi la pozione magica
Visto centinaia di volte tutta la saga di Harry Potter anche


----------



## ivanl (25 Maggio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> a me pare che nessuno abbia negato la responsabilità primaria del coniuge; quello che si contesta è che il terzo ne sia totalmente  fuori


e sottolineiamolo


----------



## Ross (25 Maggio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> a me pare che nessuno abbia negato la responsabilità primaria del coniuge; quello che si contesta è che il terzo ne sia totalmente  fuori



Infatti.


----------



## perplesso (25 Maggio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> e perche' non vale per il fuoco della vendetta?


perchè abbiamo smesso di frollare la carne sotto le selle da tipo 2mila anni.

sarà il caso di parlare più in generale di questo concetto del possesso/proprietà chè vedo idee alquanto incerte e confuse.


----------



## Minerva (25 Maggio 2016)

scusate...ma se giustamente parliamo di libero arbitrio di chi sposato decide di tradire....lo stesso vale per la persona che decide di avere una relazione con persona già impegnata
c'è chi se ne fa scrupolo e chi no


----------



## banshee (25 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Insisto nel comprendere (non condividere) chi trovi sfogo nella vendetta personale. Di qualsiasi natura essa si tratti.
> 
> Riesco a comprendere perfettamente il colpo di testa di un tradito...come capisco il colpo di manico che può avere una persona con compagno ufficiale.
> 
> O forse una delle due situazioni è più condivisibile dell'altra?


non ho capito ...vorresti dire che non siamo sufficientemente empatici coi colpi di testa del tradito tanto quanto lo siamo con gli attacchi di manico degli impegnati?


----------



## Nocciola (25 Maggio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> a me pare che nessuno abbia negato la responsabilità primaria del coniuge; quello che si contesta è che il terzo ne sia totalmente  fuori


e io contesto quello
Non è fuori nel rapporto con me è fuori nel rapporto tra me e la persona a cui IO ho promesso fedeltà


----------



## bettypage (25 Maggio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> e perche' non vale per il fuoco della vendetta?


Perché  la vendetta è mirata a far male. Il dolore inflitto al tradito nasce SE viene appurato il tradimento, è una conseguenza, non il fine


----------



## ivanl (25 Maggio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Perché  la vendetta è mirata a far male. Il dolore inflitto al tradito e nasce SE viene appurato il tradimento, è una conseguenza, non il fine


mi pare moolto capzioso e auto assolvente, come discorso


----------



## ivanl (25 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> non ho capito ...vorresti dire che non siamo sufficientemente empatici coi colpi di testa del tradito tanto quanto lo siamo con gli attacchi di manico degli impegnati?


diciamo che siete troppo empatici con il manico


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Maggio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Sbriciolata, il punto è proprio questo.
> Quello che tu dici è giusto, ma io credo che se uno ha particolari valori non c'è bisogno di dirgli se deve o meno tradire o andare con donne sposate, o picchiare l'amante nell'eventualità.
> Non è necessario.
> Però esistono tutti gli altri casi.
> ...


ma chi è che ha detto che è sbagliato?
nessuno qui ha parlato di giusto o di sbagliato, ma di scelte che possono innescare reazioni.

fra l'altro io ho parlato del sistema di riferimento di una persona singola sottolineando che se ritiene sbagliato tradire (e quindi non lo fa) non può poi rovinare la vita a una famiglia quando scopre di avere le corna e pensare che questo sia giusto.

è la differenza fra chi ha interiorizzato una sensibilità e un'intelligenza personali TALI da fargli decidere di non intraprendere certe strade e chi invece guarda a cosa è lecito o meno secondo una non ben identificata morale che, guarda caso, nel caso di jim cain ( esempio per me illuminante) vale quando fa comodo a lui


----------



## Ross (25 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> non ho capito ...vorresti dire che non siamo sufficientemente empatici coi colpi di testa del tradito tanto quanto lo siamo con gli attacchi di manico degli impegnati?


Esattamente.


----------



## oscuro (25 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> e non hai usato filtri magici, aggiungiamolo che ricorda che tu sei donna eh? e le donne "stregano" sempre i poveri uomini inconsapevoli :carneval:


Prova a rileggere tutto da fuori:

Le donne sono carriole che se non controllate finiscono spinte a pecora.....
Gli uomini sono poveri inetti che appena una ci prova,finiscono senza mutande e con il cazzo di fuori....
Alla fine se il nostro compagno o campagna ci tradisce....inculamose pure il terzo perchè...ancora non ho capito perchè o forse si,perchè dato che non ha avuto paura a sbattersi una impegnata,si deve prendere il rischio di ritrovarsi il suo uomo che grida vendetta,ed io sto cazzo di assunto fatico a capirlo ancora adesso...
Morale della favola?io sto in crisi con me stesso già da un pò...e dopo oggi...la mia crisi è peggiorata....


----------



## sienne (25 Maggio 2016)

Ciao

cioè, non parlo solo da tradita. Ma anche di chi è andata con un uomo legato ad un'altra persona. 
Io l'ho fatto per egoismo, pur sapendo esattamente di fare del torto. Torto marcio ad un'altra persona. 
Ognuno che si assuma le sue responsabilità. Se mi avesse presa a pedate, avrebbe avuto tutto il diritto. 
Per il semplice fatto, che io SAMPEVO e di conseguenza, ne ero CONSAPEVOLE ... e COMPLICE. 


sienne


----------



## Nicka (25 Maggio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> a me pare che nessuno abbia negato la responsabilità primaria del coniuge; quello che si contesta è che il terzo ne sia totalmente  fuori


Io contesto che si lasci fuori il quarto in realtà.
Chi si mette nei panni di amante sa perfettamente che può trovarsi qualcuno sotto casa e se si becca due ceffoni pazienza.


----------



## bettypage (25 Maggio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> mi pare moolto capzioso e auto assolvente, come discorso


Uno persegue il proprio bene in modo egoistico, l altro gode nel far male


----------



## banshee (25 Maggio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> diciamo che siete troppo empatici con il manico


marito mio, dovresti sapere che io non giudico mai perchè non è nel mio stile.

non giudico chi ha "attacchi di manico" anche se io non ho mai tradito, non giudico chi se la va pigliare col terzo. 
semplicemente, penso che la vendetta non porti mai a nulla di buono se non a stare peggio noi che la agiamo. e per quanto riguarda il controllo, io piuttosto che farmi venire un ictus lascerei perdere..ma io.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Maggio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> a me pare che nessuno abbia negato la responsabilità primaria del coniuge; quello che si contesta è che il terzo ne sia totalmente  fuori



infatti anche secondo me non lo è, e generalmente ne è ben conscio.


----------



## bettypage (25 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io contesto che si lasci fuori il quarto in realtà.
> Chi si mette nei panni di amante sa perfettamente che può trovarsi qualcuno sotto casa e se si becca due ceffoni pazienza.


Ma anche io infatti ero sul quarto/a.


----------



## banshee (25 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Esattamente.


io non giudico nessuno, non è nel mio stile.


----------



## Minerva (25 Maggio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> e io contesto quello
> Non è fuori nel rapporto con me è fuori nel rapporto tra me e la persona a cui IO ho promesso fedeltà


rimane il fatto che il terzo è consapevole di entrare a far parte della rottura di questo patto ...ed è attore dell'azione che si compie per rompere lo stesso
la relazione, il sesso avvengono con lui/lei


----------



## ivanl (25 Maggio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Uno persegue il proprio bene in modo egoistico, l altro gode nel far male


io non vedo differenze, mi spiace. per me, o sono entrambi "sbagliati", o entrambi "giusti", specie se poi la conseguenza finale puo' essere la stessa


----------



## ivanl (25 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io contesto che si lasci fuori il quarto in realtà.
> Chi si mette nei panni di amante sa perfettamente che può trovarsi qualcuno sotto casa e se si becca due ceffoni pazienza.


dai, siamo a 3 su 4, allora


----------



## oscuro (25 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



Minerva ha detto:


> rimane il fatto che il terzo è consapevole di entrare a far parte della rottura di questo patto ...ed è attore dell'azione che si compie per rompere lo stesso
> la relazione, il sesso avvengono con lui/lei


Scoparsi persone impegnate non è eticamente corretto.Non si può dire di no.


----------



## banshee (25 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Prova a rileggere tutto da fuori:
> 
> Le donne sono carriole che se non controllate finiscono spinte a pecora.....
> Gli uomini sono poveri inetti che appena una ci prova,finiscono senza mutande e con il cazzo di fuori....
> ...



riassunto perfetto:rotfl:


----------



## bettypage (25 Maggio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> io non vedo differenze, mi spiace. per me, o sono entrambi "sbagliati", o entrambi "giusti", specie se poi la conseguenza finale puo' essere la stessa


Ma possiamo tranquillamente dire che sono entrambi sbagliati. Le intenzioni sono totalmente diverse e le conseguenze sono certe in un caso e dubbie, a priori.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Maggio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> rimane il fatto che il terzo è consapevole di entrare a far parte della rottura di questo patto ...ed è attore dell'azione che si compie per rompere il patto.
> la relazione, il sesso avvengono con lui/lei


Cioè il terzo deve sentirsi vittima perchè fa una cosa che l'altro vuole?
Boh
Io non ho "rubato" nulla che non fosse più che disponibile ad essere preso. Soprattutto non vivo una persona come proprietà di un'altra
Nel mio caso conoscendo lei è indubbio che non mi sentivo a mio agio con lei. Non mi ci sento nemmeno ora. Ma più che altro perchè sono stata coinvolta nella loro storia familiare. Non per altro


----------



## ivanl (25 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> marito mio, dovresti sapere che io non giudico mai perchè non è nel mio stile.
> 
> non giudico chi ha "attacchi di manico" anche se io non ho mai tradito, non giudico chi se la va pigliare col terzo.
> semplicemente, penso che la vendetta non porti mai a nulla di buono se non a stare peggio noi che la agiamo. e per quanto riguarda il controllo, io piuttosto che farmi venire un ictus lascerei perdere..ma io.


e se invece uno ci stesse meglio, anche se solo per un attimo?
ma, poi, tu non sei 'lady controller'? :carneval:


----------



## Ross (25 Maggio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Perché  la vendetta è mirata a far male. Il dolore inflitto al tradito nasce SE viene appurato il tradimento, è una conseguenza, non il fine


Il fuoco della vendetta non mira se non di riflesso a colpire l'amante.

Primario obiettivo rimane spegnere l'incendio nella testa del tradito...


----------



## Minerva (25 Maggio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Cioè il terzo deve sentirsi* vittima *perchè fa una cosa che l'altro vuole?
> Boh
> Io non ho "rubato" nulla che non fosse più che disponibile ad essere preso. Soprattutto non vivo una persona come proprietà di un'altra
> Nel mio caso conoscendo lei è indubbio c*he non mi sentivo a mio agio con lei. N*on mi ci sento nemmeno ora. Ma più che altro perchè sono stata coinvolta nella loro storia familiare. Non per altro


...?
no
lo capisco


----------



## perplesso (25 Maggio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> diciamo che siete troppo empatici con il manico





Ross ha detto:


> Esattamente.


partiamo dall'assunto che nessuno può arrogarsi il diritto di dichiararsi immune dal tradire.    perchè o uno è talmente sublimato da perdere contatto con la propria sessualità oppure essendo fatti tutti di carne,sangue,passione e voglia, in potenza

e sottolineo in potenza, possiamo tutti cadere in tentazione.


quindi prima di partire con la lapidazione dell'adultera, si prova a capire il perchè ed il percome si fanno cose  che, spesso, non ci si aspettava di saper fare.

e si prova un leggero fastidio tendente allo scoglionamento bilaterale verso quegli atteggiamenti che svalutano la capacità di intendere e volere di una donna.   compreso l'andare sotto caso del ganzo per lavare l'onta nel sangue.


certo, se nell'analisi esce fuori che il ganzo nella foto di gruppo fa il gesto delle corna al povero marito ignaro o meno, il discorso cambia.   ma è un discorso ulteriore.

Personalmente posso affermare che se il ganzo di mia moglie è un tale cerebroleso, è la volta buona che sbatto fuori di casa lei senza incertezze.   perchè posso anche comprendere una passione per un uomo di un certo spessore, ma se ti concedi ad un coglioncello che pensa di fare il buffone prendendomi in giro allora no.


ok mi sono un filo perso perchè a scrivere così tanto mi annoio.     quindi chiudo ribadendo che so che la vendetta esiste come concetto e reazione.   ma non mi fa certo aumentare l'empatia verso il tradito.  o la tradita.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Maggio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> ...?
> no


colpevole, scusa


----------



## ivanl (25 Maggio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ma possiamo tranquillamente dire che sono entrambi sbagliati. Le intenzioni sono totalmente diverse e le conseguenze sono certe in un caso e dubbie, a priori.


il fatto, pero', e' che mi pare di leggere che non sia cosi'...nel senso, che l'altr* pare sia considerato come un 'innocente' che non ha fatto niente se non pensare a sé stesso e basta. Io dico che non e' vero


----------



## banshee (25 Maggio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> e se invece uno ci stesse meglio, anche se solo per un attimo?
> ma, poi, tu non sei 'lady controller'? :carneval:


appunto. infatti io sono ore che parlo PER ME :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:allora non mi spiego... l'ho scritto molto chiaramente anche prima. io mi schiatterei il fegato a controllare il mio lui, mi conosco. per questo dico che non ce la potrei fare. tanto se vuole, il modo lo trova. inutile controllare telefoni, mail e quant'altro. il mio lui ha un'attività. io lavoro in ufficio. o mi licenzio e lo seguo h24 7/7 o mi schiatto il fegato.


----------



## Nicka (25 Maggio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> dai, siamo a 3 su 4, allora


Ma guarda...io non ho mai negato che si possa reagire. Siamo esseri umani e ci sta farsi prendere dall'incazzatura e andare a menare due ceffoni a chi pensiamo ci abbia fatto un torto. E' sbagliato, lo sanno tutti, ma che ci possiamo fare? Ancora peggio se è qualcuno che conosciamo per quanto mi riguarda.
Quello che contesto, e lo ripeto, è andare a rovinare la vita di chi è inconsapevole. Per me non è giusto. Se lo "stronzo" vuole andare a riferire a sua moglie che le ha messo le corna lo farà, se prenderà altre decisioni sono affari suoi. Ma tu, generico, anche se sei stato tradito non sei nessuno e non sei tenuto assolutamente ad andare a riferire cose del genere a una quarta persona. Perchè non lo fai per lei, lo fai per vendetta personale, chi ne soffrirà non è l'amante (perchè non credere, lo aveva messo in conto), chi soffre alla fine è quella donna e quei figli (se ce ne sono). E questa per me è cattiveria gratuita. Chi diventa amante di tua moglie invece non vuole fare male a te, ma bene a se stesso. E' questo il punto.


----------



## Ross (25 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> io non giudico nessuno, non è nel mio stile.


non giudicare equivale a comprendere...cioè ad essere disponibili ad ascoltare il prossimo.
io riesco a comprendere le ragioni di chiunque. 
senza necessariamente condividerle.

ecco tutto.


----------



## banshee (25 Maggio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> il fatto, pero', e' che mi pare di leggere che non sia cosi'...nel senso, che l'altr* pare sia considerato come un 'innocente' che non ha fatto niente se non pensare a sé stesso e basta. Io dico che non e' vero


ma no!! nessuno dice sia innocente! io dico che è INUTILE andarlo a pigliare a calci solo per stare meglio. perchè non è lui che ti deve qualcosa ma tua moglie. allora piglia a calci lei (figurati ovviamente, no violenza, peace&love:carneval


----------



## Ross (25 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Scoparsi persone impegnate non è eticamente corretto.Non si può dire di no.


Dovrebbe essere scritto sulla pietra...


----------



## banshee (25 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> non giudicare equivale a comprendere...cioè ad essere disponibili ad ascoltare il prossimo.
> io riesco a comprendere le ragioni di chiunque.
> senza necessariamente condividerle.
> 
> ecco tutto.


infatti io ascolto sempre tutti e non ho chiusura nei confronti di nessuno, traditi, traditori, amanti, traditi vendicatori.

non condivido il tradire, non condivido andare a menare il terzo e rovinare la vita alla quarta persona. esprimo la mia idea.


----------



## ivanl (25 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma guarda...io non ho mai negato che si possa reagire. Siamo esseri umani e ci sta farsi prendere dall'incazzatura e andare a menare due ceffoni a chi pensiamo ci abbia fatto un torto. E' sbagliato, lo sanno tutti, ma che ci possiamo fare? Ancora peggio se è qualcuno che conosciamo per quanto mi riguarda.
> Quello che contesto, e lo ripeto, è andare a rovinare la vita di chi è inconsapevole. Per me non è giusto. Se lo "stronzo" vuole andare a riferire a sua moglie che le ha messo le corna lo farà, se prenderà altre decisioni sono affari suoi. Ma tu, generico, anche se sei stato tradito non sei nessuno e non sei tenuto assolutamente ad andare a riferire cose del genere a una quarta persona. Perchè non lo fai per lei, lo fai per vendetta personale, chi ne soffrirà non è l'amante (perchè non credere, lo aveva messo in conto), chi soffre alla fine è quella donna e quei figli (se ce ne sono). E questa per me è cattiveria gratuita. *Chi diventa amante di tua moglie invece non vuole fare male a te, ma bene a se stesso. E' questo il punto*.


ma se, alla fine, il male lo fa lo stesso (perche' mia moglie parla e io la sbatto fuori, oppure lo scopro e idem, con figli e tutto), perche' io sono 'condannato' e lui no?
E' solo per l'intenzione manifesta? Se e' cosi', io non vedo una differenza cosi' marcata, alla fine quel che conta e' l'esito finale...che poi se in un caso e' al 100% probabile, nell'altro (se ti va bene) al 50%, per me non fa differenza


----------



## Nicka (25 Maggio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> ma se, alla fine, il male lo fa lo stesso (perche' mia moglie parla e io la sbatto fuori, oppure lo scopro e idem, con figli e tutto), perche' io sono 'condannato' e lui no?
> E' solo per l'intenzione manifesta? Se e' cosi', io non vedo una differenza cosi' marcata, alla fine quel che conta e' l'esito finale...che poi se in un caso e' al 100% probabile, nell'altro (se ti va bene) al 50%, per me non fa differenza


Chi ti dice che non sia condannato?


----------



## ivanl (25 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Chi ti dice che non sia condannato?


da quel che ho letto, il vendicatore e' trattato come un cavernicolo, lo scopatore e' un banale edonista che non vuole far male a nessuno
(sintetizzo un po')


----------



## oscuro (25 Maggio 2016)

*Ma*

Come se ci fosse sempre un perchè,come se poi un perchè possa essere più valido o meno valido di un altro.
Le cose succedono,a volte scegliamo di non farle succedere a volte scegliamo di  farle succedere,alla fine il perchè è solo la scusa più conveniente che ci racconteremo per averlo fatto succedere o meno.
Siamo macchine lanciate a folle velocità sull'autostrada delle vita,freniamo,sterziamo,con affanno e sentimento,con dovizia e imperizia,scheggie impazzite che si incontrano e si scontrano,ogni tanto si allineano e procedono parallele nella stessa direzione.....
Se poi c'è una direzione,ostaggi di noi stessi,di un sentimento,di una pulsione,di un sorriso,di un atteggiamento.
Poi arriverà il tramonto,e di noi,su quell'autostrada nessuno ricorderà il passaggio....


----------



## ivanl (25 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ma no!! nessuno dice sia innocente! io dico che è INUTILE andarlo a pigliare a calci solo per stare meglio. perchè non è lui che ti deve qualcosa ma tua moglie. allora piglia a calci lei (figurati ovviamente, no violenza, peace&love:carneval


entrambi no?
Comunque, in linea teorica sarei d'accordo. In  pratica mi sa che mi risulterebbe un po' meno sciallo, il ragionamento


----------



## perplesso (25 Maggio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> ma se, alla fine, il male lo fa lo stesso (perche' mia moglie parla e io la sbatto fuori, oppure lo scopro e idem, con figli e tutto), perche' io sono 'condannato' e lui no?
> E' solo per l'intenzione manifesta? Se e' cosi', io non vedo una differenza cosi' marcata, alla fine quel che conta e' l'esito finale...che poi se in un caso e' al 100% probabile, nell'altro (se ti va bene) al 50%, per me non fa differenza


se il terzo è innamorato e la scoperta della storia porta al troncamento della medesima, lui ha perso la donna di cui è innamorato.

se il terzo è un seriale che colleziona reggiseni, perde un elemento della sua collezione.

se confessa e si trova sbattuto fuori casa, ha perso tutto.


l'ipotesi che l'amante ne esca senza danni, anche senza vendette da parte del/della tradito/a, in concreto è talmente residuale da essere trascurabile.    c'è sempre una conseguenza, se si sceglie di essere amanti di qualcuno impegnato.


----------



## Ross (25 Maggio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> da quel che ho letto, il vendicatore e' trattato come un cavernicolo, lo scopatore e' un banale edonista che non vuole far male a nessuno
> (sintetizzo un po')


correttissimo.

valutiamo poi le cose: una accade in preda alla frenesia amorosa che tutti pervade, l'altra è mossa da una rabbia incontrollata e cieca.

perchè una sta bene e l'altra no?


----------



## sienne (25 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Come se ci fosse sempre un perchè,come se poi un perchè possa essere più valido o meno valido di un altro.
> Le cose succedono,a volte scegliamo di non farle succedere a volte scegliamo di  farle succedere,alla fine il perchè è solo la scusa più conveniente che ci racconteremo per averlo fatto succedere o meno.
> Siamo macchine lanciate a folle velocità sull'autostrada delle vita,freniamo,sterziamo,con affanno e sentimento,con dovizia e imperizia,scheggie impazzite che si incontrano e si scontrano,ogni tanto si allineano e procedono parallele nella stessa direzione.....
> Se poi c'è una direzione,ostaggi di noi stessi,di un sentimento,di una pulsione,di un sorriso,di un atteggiamento.
> Poi arriverà il tramonto,e di noi,su quell'autostrada nessuno ricorderà il passaggio....



Ciao

... salvo, chi per colpa nostra si è rotto tutte le ossa ... 

... e ci vuole tanto tempo, per risanare il male fatto ... 


sienne


----------



## Nicka (25 Maggio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> da quel che ho letto, il vendicatore e' trattato come un cavernicolo, lo scopatore e' un banale edonista che non vuole far male a nessuno
> (sintetizzo un po')


Per me se vai ad avvisare la moglie del tizio che si è portato a letto tua moglie non sei un cavernicolo, sei uno stronzo come e peggio di lui.
Se gli meni due ceffoni invece lo capisco.
Definire poi l'amante uno scopatore edonista capisco sia in un certo senso di conforto.


----------



## banshee (25 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> correttissimo.
> 
> *valutiamo poi le cose: una in preda alla frenesia amorosa che tutti pervade*, l'altra mossa da una rabbia incontrollata.
> 
> perchè sta bene, l'altra no?


ma questo lo dici tu però. non mi sembra proprio che chi è in preda di frenesia amorosa e/o attacchi di manico e si presenta qui sia trattata con tanta condiscendenza e tanto garbo..


----------



## oscuro (25 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ... salvo, chi per colpa nostra si è rotto tutte le ossa ...
> 
> ...


Certo quei fantasmi poi sono sempre in macchina con noi...sempre.


----------



## spleen (25 Maggio 2016)

Miei cari
... anche se allora vi siete assolti, siete lo stesso coinvolti.

Fabrizio De Andrè


----------



## ivanl (25 Maggio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> se il terzo è innamorato e la scoperta della storia porta al troncamento della medesima, lui ha perso la donna di cui è innamorato.
> 
> se il terzo è un seriale che colleziona reggiseni, perde un elemento della sua collezione.
> 
> ...


io non credo sia cosi' residuale, per cui se si puo' dare una spinta per pareggiare le probabilità, io non lo trovo disdicevole


----------



## ivanl (25 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Per me se vai ad avvisare la moglie del tizio che si è portato a letto tua moglie non sei un cavernicolo, sei uno stronzo come e peggio di lui.
> Se gli meni due ceffoni invece lo capisco.
> Definire poi l'amante uno scopatore edonista capisco sia in un certo senso di conforto.


non l'ho definito io cosi', anzi non lo condivido per niente


----------



## sienne (25 Maggio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Miei cari
> ... anche se allora vi siete assolti, siete lo stesso coinvolti.
> 
> Fabrizio De Andrè



Ciao


:rotfl: ...

 :up:

colpevole! Mi ci metto in prima fila. 


sienne


----------



## spleen (25 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> *Per me se vai ad avvisare la moglie del tizio che si è portato a letto tua moglie non sei un cavernicolo, sei uno stronzo come e peggio di lui.*
> Se gli meni due ceffoni invece lo capisco.
> Definire poi l'amante uno scopatore edonista capisco sia in un certo senso di conforto.


Eh ma magari le fai un gran piacere, che non sapeva come levarselo di torno....


----------



## Nicka (25 Maggio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Eh ma magari le fai un gran piacere, che non sapeva come levarselo di torno....


Adesso tutti useranno sta scusa!!! 

"Scusa, pensavo di farti un piacere, batti 5!!!" :rotfl:


----------



## marietto (25 Maggio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> mi dici, allora, perche' se io decido di mettere tutto in una busta e consegnarlo alla moglie, faccio un gesto esecrabile, mentre se, ignaro di tutto, diventassi l'amante di lei, sarei invece perdonalbile?
> Che differenza c'e'? In ogni caso potrei aver rovinato una famiglia...





bettypage ha detto:


> Nel primo caso è un'azione mirata a far male.
> Nel secondo è un'azione edonistica


Ok,mettiamo che la busta alla moglie venga consegnata perchè il tradito sta cercando di riconciliarsi con la moglie, ma il tizio continua a cercare di inserirsi. In quel caso il tutto viene fatto perchè così il terzo si toglie dalle scatole. Quindi non per far male ma per il proprio bene senza pensare ai danni dell'altro. Esattamente come il secondo caso. Perchè una è riprovevole e l'altra no?


----------



## ivanl (25 Maggio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Eh ma magari le fai un gran piacere, che non sapeva come levarselo di torno....


io, personalmente, preferirei essere reso consapevole di chi ho accanto, anche se puo' non essere una cosa piacevole al momento. Ma ritengo meno piacevole essere un ignaro cornuto.
Se una moglie venisse a dirmi, prove alla mano, che mia moglie si sta scopando mezza squadra di calcio di mio figlio, non sarei certo contento, ma lei la ringrazierei per avermi aperto gli occhi.


----------



## spleen (25 Maggio 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> 
> :rotfl: ...
> ...


Ciao carissima.


----------



## sienne (25 Maggio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Eh ma magari le fai un gran piacere, che non sapeva come levarselo di torno....



Ciao

io, ne sarei stata tanto onorata, a dire il vero, se qualcuno mi avesse messo in guardia di chi ho vicino. 
L'inganno è una brutta bestia e può toccare chiunque. Anche il più furbo. E fa male, vivere per mesi o anni così ... 


sienne


----------



## Trinità (25 Maggio 2016)

luomo ha detto:


> ma....lei dice che l amore per me nn e' stato mai messo in discussione,,e' vero ,io sono stato assente a volte...immerso nei problemi quotidiani,,ma mentre io lottavo per tenere insieme la baracca (lavoro per conto mio)lei si trastullava in uno squallido motel di milano..non credo siamo pari..poi credo ma questo non e' sicuro ,che non sia la prima volta che mi tradisce,,,
> lei e' presente ,,ma non riesce a comprendere il grande dolore che ho provato,,,e sto pezzo di merda e' ancora li che ronza intorno...anche se la loro storia e' finita,,forse dovevo solo rompergli la la faccia,,,ma avrei perduto mia moglie e la mia dignita ...
> ,francamente io sto seguendo un psicoterapeuta ma nn si risolve ,molto...il problema e' mio ..ora..immagini tremende come macigni,,,sessualmente stiamo bene....ma so che si confida con un suo amico....io non mifido piu,,,e non e' quello che volevo dalla mia vita...


Prenditela con lei, non con lui!


----------



## spleen (25 Maggio 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> io, ne sarei stata tanto onorata, a dire il vero, se qualcuno mi avesse messo in guardia di chi ho vicino.
> L'inganno è una brutta bestia e può toccare chiunque. Anche il più furbo. E fa male, vivere per mesi o anni così ...
> ...


Credo sarebbe lo stesso per me.


----------



## sienne (25 Maggio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Ciao carissima.



Ciao

non ti vergognare ... ti mando dei bacini ... 

:bacissimo:


oh, mamma! È la prima volta.
Tutto sentito. 


sienne


----------



## ivanl (25 Maggio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Credo sarebbe lo stesso per me.


l'ho scritto appena sopra, anche per me


----------



## bettypage (25 Maggio 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Ok,mettiamo che la busta alla moglie venga consegnata perchè il tradito sta cercando di riconciliarsi con la molgie, ma il tizio continua a cercare di inserirsi. In quel caso il tutto viene fatto perchè così il terzo si toglie dalle scatole. Quindi non per far male ma per il proprio bene senza pensare ai danni dell'altro. Esattamente come il secondo caso. Perchè una è riprovevole e l'altra no?


forse non sono stata sufficientemente chiara. Per me tradire è sbagliato. Tradire con un altro impegnato è sbagliato, vendicarsi è sbagliato. Andare a vomitare il proprio malessere alla quarta persona è da stronzi cattivi.
nel su citato caso se il terzo insiste e mia moglie non è una celebrolesa, sarà sua premura levarselo dalle palle, come è stata capace a farlo entrare lo farà uscire. Se vorrà. Ne io marito, ne io amante, ne io moglie dell amante possiamo agire per lei.


----------



## Skorpio (25 Maggio 2016)

*...*



Nicka ha detto:


> Per me se vai ad avvisare la moglie del tizio che si è portato a letto tua moglie non sei un cavernicolo, sei uno stronzo come e peggio di lui.
> Se gli meni due ceffoni invece lo capisco.
> Definire poi l'amante uno scopatore edonista capisco sia in un certo senso di conforto.


Quoto tutto il concetto
Più che altro chi andasse a far quella missione, non è obiettivamente in grado di gestire alcuna criticità nella SUA coppia..


----------



## sienne (25 Maggio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Credo sarebbe lo stesso per me.



Ciao

la cosa più atroce, che include un tradimento, è il gioco con la propria percezione e che ti fa vivere in una realtà falsa. Insopportabile, quando il velo scopre la storia. Ti passano tutti i momenti cruciali per la mente. Ripetutamente. Dove credevi una cosa, invece era completamente un'altra. E rivivi le tue decisioni, e le reazioni dell'altro. È veramente uno schifo. 


sienne


----------



## Minerva (25 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma guarda...io non ho mai negato che si possa reagire. Siamo esseri umani e ci sta farsi prendere dall'incazzatura e andare a menare due ceffoni a chi pensiamo ci abbia fatto un torto. E' sbagliato, lo sanno tutti, ma che ci possiamo fare? Ancora peggio se è qualcuno che conosciamo per quanto mi riguarda.
> Quello che contesto, e lo ripeto, *è andare a rovinare la vita di chi è inconsapevole. Per me non è giusto.* Se lo "stronzo" vuole andare a riferire a sua moglie che le ha messo le corna lo farà, se prenderà altre decisioni sono affari suoi. Ma tu, generico, anche se sei stato tradito non sei nessuno e non sei tenuto assolutamente ad andare a riferire cose del genere a una quarta persona. Perchè non lo fai per lei, lo fai per vendetta personale, chi ne soffrirà non è l'amante (perchè non credere, lo aveva messo in conto), chi soffre alla fine è quella donna e quei figli (se ce ne sono). E questa per me è cattiveria gratuita. Chi diventa amante di tua moglie invece non vuole fare male a te, ma bene a se stesso. E' questo il punto.


questo lo penso anche io


----------



## marietto (25 Maggio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> forse non sono stata sufficientemente chiara. Per me tradire è sbagliato. Tradire con un altro impegnato è sbagliato, vendicarsi è sbagliato. Andare a vomitare il proprio malessere alla quarta persona è da stronzi cattivi.
> nel su citato caso se il terzo insiste e mia moglie non è una celebrolesa, sarà sua premura levarselo dalle palle, come è stata capace a farlo entrare lo farà uscire. Se vorrà. Ne io marito, ne io amante, ne io moglie dell amante possiamo agire per lei.


Non ti ho chiesto questo, ti ho chiesto perchè sarebbe moralmente più riprovevole del tradire.

Quello che mi meraviglia è che chi condona certi comportamenti (e io posso essere d'accordo o meno, non è questo il punto) poi ne condanna (moralmente, ovviamente) altri. Per me o sono entrambi da condannare o non lo è nessuno dei due. Quello che contesto è il "double standard".

Ma tu specifichi che li trovi tutti riprovevoli e per me va bene


----------



## bettypage (25 Maggio 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Non ti ho chiesto questo, ti ho chiesto perchè sarebbe moralmente più riprovevole del tradire.
> 
> Quello che mi meraviglia è che chi condona certi comportamenti (e io posso essere d'accordo o meno, non è questo il punto) poi ne condanna (moralmente, ovviamente) altri. Per me o sono entrambi da condannare o non lo è nessuno dei due. Quello che contesto è il "double standard".
> 
> Ma tu specifichi che li trovi tutti riprovevoli e per me va bene


Si, confermo che non cè nulla di moralmente assolvibile al traditore. Non è ne' furbo ne' figo. Rimarcavo l inutilità  della vendetta.


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Maggio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Sbriciolata, il punto è proprio questo.
> Quello che tu dici è giusto, ma io credo che se uno ha particolari valori non c'è bisogno di dirgli se deve o meno tradire o andare con donne sposate, o picchiare l'amante nell'eventualità.
> Non è necessario.
> Però esistono tutti gli altri casi.
> ...


Datosi che siamo umani ed imperfetti Danny, facciamo però una differenza tra il male che facciamo senza premeditare di portare dolore e il male che facciamo con l'intento preciso di ferire, con lo scopo principe di ferire.
Tutti noi, io credo, abbiamo fatto del male.
Ma, io credo, che perlopiù abbiamo fatto male come effetto collaterale ad un'azione che aveva tutt'altro scopo.
Chi tradisce o ha una storia con una persona impegnata in testa ha sesso, forse amore, sicuramente coinvolgimento ma non sta progettando di fare del male ad un'altra persona, che può conoscere o che magari gli è sconosciuta.
Chi si vendica ha in testa solo FARE MALE. PORTARE DOLORE.
Allora vedi, mentre io posso capire un coinvolgimento che abbia avuto l'effetto collaterale di farmi soffrire, non potrei mai perdonarmi di aver agito esclusivamente per far soffrire per contrappasso un'altra persona.
Perchè così facendo rinnegherei me stessa e tutto quello in cui ho creduto: l'umanità, la pietà(pietas) , e abiurerei il mio credo, che è la cosa peggiore che possa fare una persona.
Non lo so: potrei forse farlo per altri motivi, ma non per questo.


----------



## spleen (25 Maggio 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> la cosa più atroce, che include un tradimento, è il gioco con la propria percezione e che ti fa vivere in una realtà falsa. Insopportabile, quando il velo scopre la storia. Ti passano tutti i momenti cruciali per la mente. Ripetutamente. Dove credevi una cosa, invece era completamente un'altra. E rivivi le tue decisioni, e le reazioni dell'altro. È veramente uno schifo.
> 
> ...


Si, immagino in effetti che una simile scoperta "tolga la terra di sotto i piedi".
A volte ho pensato a cosa accadrebbe se mi succedesse una cosa del genere, ho pensato sempre che reagirei duramente ma penso che sia diverso vivere questa esperienza in prima persona e ipotizzare soltanto.


----------



## spleen (25 Maggio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Datosi che siamo umani ed imperfetti Danny, facciamo però una differenza tra il male che facciamo senza premeditare di portare dolore e il male che facciamo con l'intento preciso di ferire, con lo scopo principe di ferire.
> Tutti noi, io credo, abbiamo fatto del male.
> Ma, io credo, che perlopiù abbiamo fatto male come effetto collaterale ad un'azione che aveva tutt'altro scopo.
> Chi tradisce o ha una storia con una persona impegnata in testa ha sesso, forse amore, sicuramente coinvolgimento ma non sta progettando di fare del male ad un'altra persona, che può conoscere o che magari gli è sconosciuta.
> ...


Anche il senso di giustizia per un dolore patito ingiustamente è un sentimento umanissimo e comprensibile però.


----------



## sienne (25 Maggio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Si, immagino in effetti che una simile scoperta "tolga la terra di sotto i piedi".
> A volte ho pensato a cosa accadrebbe se mi succedesse una cosa del genere, ho pensato sempre che reagirei duramente ma penso che sia diverso vivere questa esperienza in prima persona e ipotizzare soltanto.



Ciao

in effetti, non si può sapere come ci si comporterà se capita a noi di persona. 
Ho sempre pensato di fare un casino della madonna, invece, sono stata il silenzio più assoluto ... 
Il cervello che mi lavorava a 1000 e per me era tutto chiaro: non ci sono parole. 
Una cosa, che in precedenza non avevo proprio preso in considerazione ... 

Quoto ... 


sienne


----------



## ivanl (25 Maggio 2016)

certo, il proprietario del topic avra' da leggere per un bel po'...:rotfl:


----------



## marietto (25 Maggio 2016)

Fermo restando che ognuno dovrebbe sempre prendersi le responsabilità di quello che fa, che spesso possono essere molto peggio di quello che immaginiamo.

- Se esco alle 4 di notte da un locale e lancio la macchina a 180 all'ora posso essere fortunato e arrivare semplicemente a casa prima; posso essere sfortunato e trovare la polizia e farmi sequestrare la macchina e togliere la patente; posso combinare un disastro e colpire un'altra macchina e uccidere altre persone, passare la vita in galera.

- Se scopo la donna di un'altro può essere che lui non se ne accorga mai, che non sia vendicativo o che abbia paura di me; posso essere un pò più sfortunato e trovarmi sul ciglio della strada con qualche dente in meno; o posso essere molto sfortunato e trovarmi davanti il tizio una sera con Kalashnikov in mano. 

La verità è che se si prendono certe decisioni è bene pensare che ci potrebbero essere conseguenze, a volte anche molto più pesanti di quanto non ci sembri ragionevole supporre...


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Maggio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Anche il senso di giustizia per un dolore patito ingiustamente è un sentimento umanissimo e comprensibile però.


Facendo eccezione per uno svarione di rabbia a fresco, che uno non ragiona.
Giustizia e vendetta non camminano mai assieme perchè non puoi vedere il mezzo quando sei ad uno degli estremi.
In effetti, giuridicamente parlando mi pare che ci si sia elevati dal concetto di vendetta affidando la giustizia ad un arbitro super partes.
Vogliamo tornare indietro quando vengono toccate le corde arcaiche della grotta e della donna che deve badare al fuoco e assicurare la progenie? 
Possiamo provarci.
Però io non credo che sia un migliorarsi.
E dopo un tradimento c'è bisogno del meglio di noi stessi, qualunque sia la decisione che si prende.


----------



## sienne (25 Maggio 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Fermo restando che ognuno dovrebbe sempre prendersi le responsabilità di quello che fa, che spesso possono essere molto peggio di quello che immaginiamo.
> 
> - Se esco alle 4 di notte da un locale e lancio la macchina a 180 all'ora posso essere fortunato e arrivare semplicemente a casa prima; posso essere sfortunato e trovare la polizia e farmi sequestrare la macchina e togliere la patente; posso combinare un disastro e colpire un'altra macchina e uccidere altre persone, passare la vita in galera.
> 
> ...




Ciao

infatti. 
Tutte le teorie o opinioni se ne vanno a passeggio, di fronte alla situazione reale ... 


sienne


----------



## Skorpio (25 Maggio 2016)

*...*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> infatti.
> Tutte le teorie o opinioni se ne vanno a passeggio, di fronte alla situazione reale ...
> ...


Darei un dolore devastante a una donna che non conosco, dicendogli di suo marito con mia moglie, per il solo illusorio obiettivo di alleggerire il mio.

La trovo una scelta estremamente triste.

Per me


----------



## Ross (25 Maggio 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Fermo restando che ognuno dovrebbe sempre prendersi le responsabilità di quello che fa, che spesso possono essere molto peggio di quello che immaginiamo.
> 
> - Se esco alle 4 di notte da un locale e lancio la macchina a 180 all'ora posso essere fortunato e arrivare semplicemente a casa prima; posso essere sfortunato e trovare la polizia e farmi sequestrare la macchina e togliere la patente; posso combinare un disastro e colpire un'altra macchina e uccidere altre persone, passare la vita in galera.
> 
> ...



Semplicemente perfetto.

Si tratta solo di essere consapevoli dei rischi cui si va incontro quando si compiono determinate azioni.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Maggio 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Ok,mettiamo che la busta alla moglie venga consegnata perchè il tradito sta cercando di riconciliarsi con la moglie,* ma il tizio continua a cercare di inserirsi*. In quel caso il tutto viene fatto perchè così il terzo si toglie dalle scatole. Quindi non per far male ma per il proprio bene senza pensare ai danni dell'altro. Esattamente come il secondo caso. Perchè una è riprovevole e l'altra no?


cosa sta facendo la tua compagna (ipotetica) per impedirgli di inserirsi?
Dopodichè in questo caso concordo sulle 4 paroline ma senza coinvolgere la famiglia


----------



## marietto (25 Maggio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> cosa sta facendo la tua compagna (ipotetica) per impedirgli di inserirsi?
> Dopodichè in questo caso concordo sulle 4 paroline ma senza coinvolgere la famiglia


Tutta questa vicenda è fortemente ipotetica. Se la mia compagna avesse bisogno di convincimento sarebbe già storia.

Quello che sto contestando, da un pò di tempo, è il giudizio morale negativo sul coinvolgimento del terzo da parte del tradito in assenza di giudizio morale negativo sul tradimento stesso. Per me o trovi riprovevoli entrambi o sono tutti e due lasciati all'etica morale del singolo.


----------



## spleen (25 Maggio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Facendo eccezione per uno svarione di rabbia a fresco, che uno non ragiona.
> Giustizia e vendetta non camminano mai assieme perchè non puoi vedere il mezzo quando sei ad uno degli estremi.
> In effetti, giuridicamente parlando mi pare che ci si sia elevati dal concetto di vendetta affidando la giustizia ad un arbitro super partes.
> Vogliamo tornare indietro quando vengono toccate le corde arcaiche della grotta e della donna che deve badare al fuoco e assicurare la progenie?
> ...


In effetti io dicevo che è un sentimento comprensibile, non un motivo buono per decidere di farsi giustizia da soli.

Puntualizzando che se ha una sua comprensibilità ha anche una sua ragione d'essere e una sua dignità. Ricordoti che il mondo pullula di impuniti e di personaggi che si sentono in pieno diritto di calpestare gli altri senza assumersi responsabilità e pagarne le conseguenze. - Sentendosi assolti..... come diceva Faber.


----------



## Tulipmoon (25 Maggio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Mi stai dicendo che quindi non esiste più un'etica di questa società ma che spetta alla singola persona definire valori al suo interno?
> Quindi è accettabile tutto, in conseguenza di ciò.
> Tradire, andare con donne sposate, ma anche a questo punto vendicarsi dell'amante, perché no?
> Se l'etica è individuale, non vedo alcun problema nel coinvolgere nel caos tutta la gente possibile.
> Quindi il ragionamento degli scrupoli che un tradito dovrebbe farsi è assolutamente forzato, e tutto sommato relativo.


l'etica italiana è già leggermente diversa dai paesi accanto e ancora di più da quelli lontani. Quindi si esiste l'etica delle persone. Se l'etica delle persone le porta a infrangere la legge allora se la vedono con la legge, ma se uno non infrange una legge spetta alla sua coscienza e basta decidere come agire. Per cui si...uno se la deve vedere col suo compagno con cui aveva implicitamente o meno costruito delle regole familiari...non con terzi.


----------



## ologramma (25 Maggio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> certo, il proprietario del topic avra' da leggere per un bel po'...:rotfl:


più che leggere ed avere le idee chiare avrà una forte confusione , è da stamattina che parlate di cosa bisogna fare o di non fare quindi dovrà estrapolare cosa gli è più congeniale , dirlo  non dirlo all'incolpevole.
 Sapete dopo 46 pagine non lo so neanche io cosa farei al suo posto dato che io nel mio piccolo ho tradito  e spero che nessuno lo dica alla mia ufficiale  sai che casino


----------



## oscuro (25 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



ologramma ha detto:


> più che leggere ed avere le idee chiare avrà una forte confusione , è da stamattina che parlate di cosa bisogna fare o di non fare quindi dovrà estrapolare cosa gli è più congeniale , dirlo  non dirlo all'incolpevole.
> Sapete dopo 46 pagine non lo so neanche io cosa farei al suo posto dato che io nel mio piccolo ho tradito  e spero che nessuno lo dica alla mia ufficiale  sai che casino


Contento di leggerti...ho saputo che dalle tue parti un brutto incidente stradale...!


----------



## Skorpio (25 Maggio 2016)

*...*



spleen ha detto:


> In effetti io dicevo che è un sentimento comprensibile, non un motivo buono per decidere di farsi giustizia da soli.
> 
> Puntualizzando che se ha una sua comprensibilità ha anche una sua ragione d'essere e una sua dignità. Ricordoti che il mondo pullula di impuniti e di personaggi che si sentono in pieno diritto di calpestare gli altri senza assumersi responsabilità e pagarne le conseguenze. - Sentendosi assolti..... come diceva Faber.


Pero.. Se sposi convintamente questo concetto, dovresti perseguirlo indipendentemente dal fatto che tu sia "parte lesa"... Ma a livello ideale..

Quindi in teoria, saputo ad esempio che io ho tradito mia moglie, far tutto il tuo meglio per farglielo sapere.. Un giorno o l altro..

Per esempio...

Anche se tu non hai avuto alcun riflesso da questo, perché non ho tradito con la "tua" di moglie, ma con una indefinita...

O questi ideali valgono solo se infangano un nostro orticello privato?...


----------



## Homer (25 Maggio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> *Non per calcare la mano ma credo che @marietto abbia ragione. Non è "sano" che lavorino assieme. Lei non può chiedere un trasferimento o qualcosa del genere?
> Certo che ora il periodo é brutto per cercare un altro lavoro.*
> Ma le cose sono due o lei è veramente serena e di questo non le frega un emerita pippa o c'è sotto ancora qualcosa e trovano il mondo di trovarsi. Scusa la franchezza.
> Ma dopo averlo scoperto credo che ti accorgeresti che c'è qualcosa che non va se la relazione tra loro continua. Sono cose che si vedono. Non credo sia facile ingannare uno scottato e che sta con le antenne diritte!


Anche mia moglie lavora ancora insieme "all'amico", ma l'ultima cosa che penso e chiederle di cambiare lavoro. Fa un lavoro che le piace ed ha una posizione sudata nel tempo, che poi, se al suo collega le piacciono più le sue "posizioni" che la sua "posizione" è un altro discorso....
Tanto, se proprio mi deve tradire ancora, non credo che il lavoro, la metro, la discoteca o altro faccia la differenza....lo fa e basta, perciò.....LIBERI TUTTI :singleeye::singleeye:


----------



## Nocciola (25 Maggio 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Tutta questa vicenda è fortemente ipotetica. Se la mia compagna avesse bisogno di convincimento sarebbe già storia.
> 
> Quello che sto contestando, da un pò di tempo, è il giudizio morale negativo sul coinvolgimento del terzo da parte del tradito in assenza di giudizio morale negativo sul tradimento stesso. Per me o trovi riprovevoli entrambi o sono tutti e due lasciati all'etica morale del singolo.


Ma il tradimento è assolutamente riprovevole per chi tradisce


----------



## marietto (25 Maggio 2016)

Tulipmoon ha detto:


> l'etica italiana è già leggermente diversa dai paesi accanto e ancora di più da quelli lontani. Quindi si esiste l'etica delle persone. Se l'etica delle persone le porta a infrangere la legge allora se la vedono con la legge, ma *se uno non infrange una legge spetta alla sua coscienza e basta decidere come agire*. Per cui si...uno se la deve vedere col suo compagno con cui aveva implicitamente o meno costruito delle regole familiari...*non con terzi.*


Scusa, ma secondo il tuo ragionamento, se io non infrango la legge, spetta a me decidere se voglio o non voglio coinvolgere l'altro/a, perchè userò la mia etica personale.

Non esiste un'etica generale che dice che tradire è ok, ma mettere nei casini il/la compare è riprovevole (posto ovviamente che tutto si svolga nel rispetto della legge)


----------



## marietto (25 Maggio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma il tradimento è assolutamente riprovevole per chi tradisce


Eio sono d'accordo. Non sono d'accordo se si dice che chi tradisce pazienza, lo stronzo è chi reagisce sputtanando. Il mio punto è: o sono stronzi entrambi o non lo è nessuno dei due


----------



## oscuro (25 Maggio 2016)

*Homer*



Homer ha detto:


> Anche mia moglie lavora ancora insieme "all'amico", ma l'ultima cosa che penso e chiederle di cambiare lavoro. Fa un lavoro che le piace ed ha una posizione sudata nel tempo, che poi, se al suo collega le piacciono più le sue "posizioni" che la sua "posizione" è un altro discorso....
> Tanto, se proprio mi deve tradire ancora, non credo che il lavoro, la metro, la discoteca o altro faccia la differenza....lo fa e basta, perciò.....LIBERI TUTTI :singleeye::singleeye:


Io avrei tanto bisogno di parlare con uno come te.
Davvero,tranquillo,sportivo,moderno,ironico,se proprio mi deve tradire ancora....come se si fosse andata a prendere un gelato....ma come cazzo fai?:up:
Sono proprio un cazzo di quadro antico io...


----------



## ologramma (25 Maggio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma il tradimento è assolutamente riprovevole per chi tradisce


peccato che l'ho pensato dopo


----------



## danny (25 Maggio 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma chi è che ha detto che è sbagliato?
> nessuno qui ha parlato di giusto o di sbagliato, ma di scelte che possono innescare reazioni.
> 
> fra l'altro io ho parlato del sistema di riferimento di una persona singola sottolineando che se ritiene sbagliato tradire (e quindi non lo fa) non può poi rovinare la vita a una famiglia quando scopre di avere le corna e pensare che questo sia giusto.
> ...


Qui si è detto che è sbagliato fare delazione alla moglie dell'amante. Sulla base di quale principio? Sono pagine che attendo che qualcuno lo definisca, ma nel momento in cui mi appello a un'etica personale nelle scelte di tradire o andare con persone sposate, ugualmente devo applicare lo stesso principio per tutte le altre azioni conseguenti. Quindi io non posso sancire che non è corretto fare delazione e a stabilirlo puo' esserlo unicamente il tradito. Questione di lana caprina, tutto sommato.


----------



## oro.blu (25 Maggio 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Parlando da persona che in tempi e con partner differenti si è trovato da entrambi i lati della barricata:
> 
> In un rapporto dove c'è stato un tradimento, la fiducia è stata distrutta.
> Il tradito può guardarsi dentro finchè gli pare, ma se il traditore non fa un passo per contribuire a ricostruirla, la fiducia non viene ritrovata.
> ...


*Non tutti si comportano come te*. Forse per questo la fiducia è ritornata. Ti dirò che siccome mio marito a suo tempo non l'ha fatto (di restare a casa quando glielo chiedevo) ora mi sento il diritto di non farlo io. 
Ma in questo caso non è stata un uscita "fuori orario", si sono trovati all'ora di pranzo a bere un caffè(almeno così l'ho capita io). ed è vero che lei poteva rifiutare ma è anche vero che è un collega e di sicuro non lo può evitare come la peste nera... Forse sta cercando di mantenere un comportamento che non crei "sospetti" negli altri colleghi.


----------



## danny (25 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io contesto che si lasci fuori il quarto in realtà.
> Chi si mette nei panni di amante sa perfettamente che può trovarsi qualcuno sotto casa e se si becca due ceffoni pazienza.


E' una questione di valori delle persone coinvolte. Se io amante vado con una donna sposata pensando cazzo me ne frega del marito mica me lo sono sposato io, posso aspettarmi anche che dall'altra parte ci sia uno tradito col medesimo senso di responsabilità che dica cazzo me ne frega della moglie di questo qui io le spiffero tutto. Siamo sullo stesso piano. Più o meno.


----------



## oro.blu (25 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Come stiamo messi.....



...guarda che succede così più spesso di quanto credi...


----------



## marietto (25 Maggio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> *Non tutti si comportano come te*. Forse per questo la fiducia è ritornata. Ti dirò che siccome mio marito a suo tempo non l'ha fatto (di restare a casa quando glielo chiedevo) ora mi sento il diritto di non farlo io.
> Ma in questo caso non è stata un uscita "fuori orario", si sono trovati all'ora di pranzo a bere un caffè(almeno così l'ho capita io). ed è vero che lei poteva rifiutare ma è anche vero che è un collega e di sicuro non lo può evitare come la peste nera... Forse sta cercando di mantenere un comportamento che non crei "sospetti" negli altri colleghi.


Diciamo che nel mio caso erano principalmente overtime lavorativi, ma ho utilizzato anche Cene vere o presunte di lavoro, uscite finte con amici e quant'altro.

Comunque il punto è che, a mio parere, se si vuole ricostruire bisogna aver presente che la fiducia l'abbiamo distrutta noi (traditori) e che ricostruire costa anche lavoro e sacrificio-

Se ci si impunta sui propri diritti e sul fatto che ci vogliano controllare non se ne esce mai... IMO


----------



## spleen (25 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Pero.. Se sposi convintamente questo concetto, dovresti perseguirlo indipendentemente dal fatto che tu sia "parte lesa"... Ma a livello ideale..
> 
> Quindi in teoria, saputo ad esempio che io ho tradito mia moglie, far tutto il tuo meglio per farglielo sapere.. Un giorno o l altro..
> 
> ...


Io non mi ergo anche a giudice delle persone, degli atti in sè sì, ne ho facoltà, come chiunque.
Una volta si chiamava stigma sociale, il tradimento come atto non mi sembra in effetti che sia considerato positivamente, in generale.
Indagare, processare, avvisare, comminare delle pene non è nelle mie corde nè nelle mie umane possibilità.


----------



## Nicka (25 Maggio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> E' una questione di valori delle persone coinvolte. Se io amante vado con una donna sposata pensando cazzo me ne frega del marito mica me lo sono sposato io, posso aspettarmi anche che dall'altra parte ci sia uno tradito col medesimo senso di responsabilità che dica cazzo me ne frega della moglie di questo qui io le spiffero tutto. Siamo sullo stesso piano. Più o meno.


Direi che possiamo ammazzarci tutti e così mettiamo fine a sta discussione.


----------



## oro.blu (25 Maggio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Sarebbe bello anche se non ci si tradisse.
> Non è questione di uomini o donne, che qui si tradisce tutti ugualmente (uomini con donne, donne con uomini).
> E' che se sei marito qui sei anche padre e non vuoi rinunciare a farlo a tempo pieno e ti senti di avere delle responsabilità in tal senso.
> E magari non hai più 20 anni e tutta la tua vita è organizzata progetti e non prevedendo la presenza di un nucleo familiare. A 50 anni che fai? Vai a vivere da solo? Dalla mamma?
> ...


Però danny, se uno vuole lo fa. Mia mamma si è separata a 38 anni con due figlie ed è andata a vivere per un periodo dai genitori, poi si è trovata un buco di appartamento e ci siamo trasferiti lì. Mio padre non ci ha mai passato gli alimenti...
Capisco che erano altri tempi. Ma comunque c'era sempre l'affitto da pagare due adolescenti da mandare a scuola ed uno stipendio...
Questo non cambia.


----------



## Tulipmoon (25 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> e quoto anche te :up:





banshee ha detto:


> e non hai usato filtri magici, aggiungiamolo che ricorda che tu sei donna eh? e le donne "stregano" sempre i poveri uomini inconsapevoli :carneval:



Io ce l'ho...sono una streghetta vero [MENTION=5748]Falcor[/MENTION]?:carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (25 Maggio 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> peccato che l'ho pensato dopo


Io l'ho sempre saputo ma in quel momento era la cosa giusta per me


----------



## marietto (25 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Direi che possiamo ammazzarci tutti e così mettiamo fine a sta discussione.


Ma come? E io che speravo di utilizzare queste 40 e fischia pagine per spiegare al marito della biondina minuta alla quale ho offerto da bere al bar, un camionista alto 2 metri e 10 per 190 kg, che doveva starsene buono e tranquillo?


----------



## danny (25 Maggio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Credo sarebbe lo stesso per me.


Idem.


----------



## ologramma (25 Maggio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io l'ho sempre saputo ma in quel momento era la cosa giusta per me


come non darti ragione


----------



## Skorpio (25 Maggio 2016)

*...*



spleen ha detto:


> Io non mi ergo anche a giudice delle persone, degli atti in sè sì, ne ho facoltà, come chiunque.
> Una volta si chiamava stigma sociale, il tradimento come atto non mi sembra in effetti che sia considerato positivamente, in generale.
> Indagare, processare, avvisare, comminare delle pene non è nelle mie corde nè nelle mie umane possibilità.


Sono d accordo.. Non è positivo, anzi.

Ma complicato come dici tu stabilire le "colpe" tra i due.

Se io vado a rovinare la famiglia dell amante di mia moglie, in un esempio teorico, spargo dolore e attribuisco colpe.. Senza accorgermene.

Perché la tipa losca che va in giro a provocare e stuzzicare, lontano dai miei occhi, potrebbe esser proprio mia moglie... 

Senza volerlo si definiscono colpe e colpevoli..

Spesso far luce su quanto accade in casa propria è l ultima cosa a cui si pensa...

Da ultimo e per forza..


----------



## Nicka (25 Maggio 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Ma come? E io che speravo di utilizzare queste 40 e fischia pagine per spiegare al marito della biondina minuta alla quale ho offerto da bere al bar, un camionista alto 2 metri e 10 per 190 kg, che doveva starsene buono e tranquillo?


I camionisti sono roba mia e di Sbri... 
Metteremo una buona parola per te...


----------



## danny (25 Maggio 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Ma come? E io che speravo di utilizzare queste 40 e fischia pagine per spiegare al marito della biondina minuta alla quale ho offerto da bere al bar, un camionista alto 2 metri e 10 per 190 kg, che doveva starsene buono e tranquillo?


In effetti queste discussioni lasciano il tempo che trovano. Nella realtà io se dovessi andare con una sposata spererei davvero di non essere mai beccato dal marito. Non credo sarebbe così comprensivo con me. Diciamo che al primo problema... penserei a defilarmi. A meno che lei non mi dica "tranquillo... non mena... piange ed è disperato". Ovviamente dovrei avere molto pelo sullo stomaco per fregarmene ugualmente... i mariti che non menano e non si accorgono delle corne sono l'ideale.


----------



## Skorpio (25 Maggio 2016)

*...*



danny ha detto:


> In effetti queste discussioni lasciano il tempo che trovano. Nella realtà io se dovessi andare con una sposata spererei davvero di non essere mai beccato dal marito. Non credo sarebbe così comprensivo con me. Diciamo che al primo problema... penserei a defilarmi. A meno che lei non mi dica "tranquillo... non mena... piange ed è disperato". Ovviamente dovrei avere molto pelo sullo stomaco per fregarmene ugualmente...


Se una donna mi descrivesse cosi il marito, non ci andrei mai.
Perché per me sarebbe una merda 
E io con le merde non ci andrei


----------



## marietto (25 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> I camionisti sono roba mia e di Sbri...
> Metteremo una buona parola per te...





A dire la verità qualche anno fa ero con mia moglie a una cena del suo lavoro e c'era questa biondina molto carina sua collega che condivideva le mie passioni per la musica e la letteratura e abbiamo parlato per un' ora buona.

Poi è arrivato il di lei marito che era effettivamente un camionista di discrete dimensioni.
Non avevo nulla da rimproverarmi, mia moglie era stata li a un metro tutto il tempo, però per un paio di minuti un pò di freddo mi è venuto, anche se era estate.


----------



## danny (25 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Se una donna mi descrivesse cosi il marito, non ci andrei mai.
> Perché per me sarebbe una merda
> E io con le merde non ci andrei


Si dice sempre così. Poi si chiede apposta come è il marito. A me una ha detto che ha il fidanzato geloso la prima volta che sono uscito. Uomo avvisato...


----------



## sienne (25 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Darei un dolore devastante a una donna che non conosco, dicendogli di suo marito con mia moglie, per il solo illusorio obiettivo di alleggerire il mio.
> 
> La trovo una scelta estremamente triste.
> 
> Per me



Ciao

e chi dice, che è per alleggerire il proprio?
Se è quella la motivazione, meglio lasciar perdere. 

Rimane, che avrei pagato oro ... 


sienne


----------



## oro.blu (25 Maggio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Siamo d'accordo.
> Anche se a certi individui, che io chiamo "avvoltoi", ogni tanto qualche lezione di vita servirebbe.
> Non è questo il caso, qui mi sembra ci sia un certo coinvolgimento, ma ci sono certi personaggi maschili che quando sentono l'odore di stanchezza coniugale si avventano sulla donna con metodo.
> Ovvio che la donna ha tutta la sua responsabilità, ma quel minimo di etica che rispetta una persona impegnata a volte sarebbe auspicabile. In fin dei conti sarebbe anche un comandamento.


... si ma sai dovremmo essere abbastanza forti e sagge da non lasciarci coinvolgere...


----------



## Skorpio (25 Maggio 2016)

*...*



danny ha detto:


> Si dice sempre così. Poi si chiede apposta come è il marito. A me una ha detto che ha il fidanzato geloso la prima volta che sono uscito. Uomo avvisato...


Assolutamente. E parlo per me.

Del marito mi è stato sempre parlato in termini di ASSOLUTO rispetto.

E era la prima cosa che guardavo e percepito.


----------



## bettypage (25 Maggio 2016)

Se proprio dobbiamo fare la scala di valori, non tradire per paura di esser beccati o del di lui/lei consorte....sta proprio in basso


----------



## Tulipmoon (25 Maggio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> se il terzo è innamorato e la scoperta della storia porta al troncamento della medesima, lui ha perso la donna di cui è innamorato.
> 
> se il terzo è un seriale che colleziona reggiseni, perde un elemento della sua collezione.
> 
> ...



via dai oggi ti ho dato troppa ragione....dopo questa basta che poi ti monti la testa.
Mi prenderò la briga di far partire una crociata contro di te, giusto per pareggiare questi QUOTE...mi pare equo.


----------



## Tulipmoon (25 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ma questo lo dici tu però. non mi sembra proprio che chi è in preda di frenesia amorosa e/o attacchi di manico e si presenta qui sia trattata con tanta condiscendenza e tanto garbo..



io sono stata trattata benissimo  [MENTION=5748]Falcor[/MENTION]


----------



## Skorpio (25 Maggio 2016)

*...*



bettypage ha detto:


> Se proprio dobbiamo fare la scala di valori, non tradire per paura di esser beccati o del di lui/lei consorte....sta proprio in basso


Sai la cosa che mi fa effetto leggendo alcuni post?
Che tradire sembra una professione, una vocazione... 

E per qualcuno sarà anche cosi, eh..

Si rifiuta il fatto che ciò avvenga per passione, coinvolgimento, trasporto..

Si prendono le distanze...


----------



## oro.blu (25 Maggio 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Diciamo che nel mio caso erano principalmente overtime lavorativi, ma ho utilizzato anche Cene vere o presunte di lavoro, uscite finte con amici e quant'altro.
> 
> Comunque il punto è che, a mio parere, se si vuole ricostruire bisogna aver presente che la fiducia l'abbiamo distrutta noi (traditori) e che ricostruire costa anche lavoro e sacrificio-
> 
> Se ci si impunta sui propri diritti e sul fatto che ci vogliano controllare non se ne esce mai... IMO



lo capisco. Ma ho una gran voglia di fare i capricci. é vergognoso!


----------



## sienne (25 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sai la cosa che mi fa effetto leggendo alcuni post?
> Che tradire sembra una professione, una vocazione...
> 
> E per qualcuno sarà anche cosi, eh..
> ...



Ciao

chi lo rifiuta. Non capisco.
A me sembra ovvio ... se no, quali altre ragioni ci sono?


sienne


----------



## Skorpio (25 Maggio 2016)

*...*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> chi lo rifiuta. Non capisco.
> A me sembra ovvio ... se no, quali altre ragioni ci sono?
> ...


Ti basta leggere che ha scritto Danny poco sopra.
Lui guarderebbe non se stesso, ma se il marito di lei piange o mena...


----------



## bettypage (25 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sai la cosa che mi fa effetto leggendo alcuni post?
> Che tradire sembra una professione, una vocazione...
> 
> E per qualcuno sarà anche cosi, eh..
> ...


Io credo che pur non essendomi (ancora) capitato non lo escludo a priori. In un rapporto di 30/40 anni è un' eventualità.  Non stiamo parlando di omicidio. Mettersi i paraocchi non vuol dire amare di più.


----------



## danny (25 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ti basta leggere che ha scritto Danny poco sopra.
> Lui guarderebbe non se stesso, ma se il marito di lei piange o mena...


Non dirmi che l'amante non ci pensa a questa cosa qui... soprattutto se è a sua volta sposato. Dai... siamo tutti vittime della passione...


----------



## Tulipmoon (25 Maggio 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Scusa, ma secondo il tuo ragionamento, se io non infrango la legge, *spetta a me decidere se voglio o non voglio coinvolgere l'altro/a, perchè userò la mia etica personale.*
> 
> Non esiste un'etica generale che dice che* tradire è ok*, ma mettere nei casini il/la compare è riprovevole (posto ovviamente che tutto si svolga nel rispetto della legge)



Tranne violazioni di privacy illegali, o varie ed eventuali, esatto...sta alla tua etica andarlo a dire alla 4° persona. E, secondo la mia di etica è sbagliato! Tradire è sbagliato, io l'ho fatto e me ne sono assunta le responsabilità quanto prima. Rovinare la famiglia parlando con una eventuale 4° da tradita non lo farei mai. Farei solo del male, e non saprei mai veramente come mai il marito/moglie di turno ha sentito di non mandare a rotoli il matrimonio: che se fosse perché non ha il coraggio di divorziare è un conto, e comunque deve occuparsene lui/lei; ma ci potrebbero essere situazioni e dinamiche molto più delicate dietro...che io tradita non potrei comprendere...e sarei io in quel caso a procurare dolore per vendetta. Mentre l'eventuale amante di un mio compagno dubito fortemente che avrebbe voluto il mio male.

Per quanto riguarda la vendetta (ma non è quello di cui scrivi qui) se si arriva alle mani o vendette di altro tipo con il 3°, questo ha tutto il diritto di spedirti da dove sei venuto se ti va bene, denunciarti o reagire se ti va male.


----------



## Minerva (25 Maggio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Io credo che pur non essendomi (ancora) capitato non lo escludo a priori. In un rapporto di 30/40 anni è un' eventualità.  Non stiamo parlando di omicidio.* Mettersi i paraocchi *non vuol dire amare di più.


però pare che gli stessi paraocchi si voglia metterli al terzo che dovrebbe sentirsi estraneo al fatto che ci sia un tradimento in atto.
non conosco il marito/moglie ergo chemmefrega


----------



## Minerva (25 Maggio 2016)

Tulipmoon ha detto:


> Tranne violazioni di privacy illegali, o varie ed eventuali, esatto...sta alla tua etica *andarlo a dire alla 4° persona*. E, secondo la mia di etica *è sbagliato! Tr*adire è sbagliato, io l'ho fatto e me ne sono assunta le responsabilità quanto prima. Rovinare la famiglia parlando con una eventuale 4° da tradita non lo farei mai. Farei solo del male, e non saprei mai veramente come mai il marito/moglie di turno ha sentito di non mandare a rotoli il matrimonio: che se fosse perché non ha il coraggio di divorziare è un conto, e comunque deve occuparsene lui/lei; ma ci potrebbero essere situazioni e dinamiche molto più delicate dietro...che io tradita non potrei comprendere...e sarei io in quel caso a procurare dolore per vendetta. Mentre l'eventuale amante di un mio compagno dubito fortemente che avrebbe voluto il mio male.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda la vendetta (ma non è quello di cui scrivi qui) se si arriva alle mani o vendette di altro tipo con il 3°, questo ha tutto il diritto di spedirti da dove sei venuto se ti va bene, denunciarti o reagire se ti va male.


anche per me .
scorretto anche questo


----------



## marietto (25 Maggio 2016)

Tulipmoon ha detto:


> Tranne violazioni di privacy illegali, o varie ed eventuali, esatto...sta alla tua etica andarlo a dire alla 4° persona. E, secondo la mia di etica è sbagliato! Tradire è sbagliato, io l'ho fatto e me ne sono assunta le responsabilità quanto prima. Rovinare la famiglia parlando con una eventuale 4° da tradita non lo farei mai. Farei solo del male, e non saprei mai veramente come mai il marito/moglie di turno ha sentito di non mandare a rotoli il matrimonio: che se fosse perché non ha il coraggio di divorziare è un conto, e comunque deve occuparsene lui/lei; ma ci potrebbero essere situazioni e dinamiche molto più delicate dietro...che io tradita non potrei comprendere...e sarei io in quel caso a procurare dolore per vendetta. Mentre l'eventuale amante di un mio compagno dubito fortemente che avrebbe voluto il mio male.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda la vendetta (ma non è quello di cui scrivi qui) se si arriva alle mani o vendette di altro tipo con il 3°, questo ha tutto il diritto di spedirti da dove sei venuto se ti va bene, denunciarti o reagire se ti va male.


E così ci siamo, da quello che avevi scritto e aveva scritto anche qualcun altro sembrava che fosse eticamente "neutro" tradire o accompagnarsi a persone impegnate e "riprovevole" lo sputtanare. Per me o lasci tutto alla valutazione personale o sono eticamente riprovevoli tutte queste cose...


----------



## Skorpio (25 Maggio 2016)

*...*



bettypage ha detto:


> Io credo che pur non essendomi (ancora) capitato non lo escludo a priori. In un rapporto di 30/40 anni è un' eventualità.  Non stiamo parlando di omicidio. Mettersi i paraocchi non vuol dire amare di più.


A me è capitato.. Di tradire intendo
Qui ne ho parlato..
E sarò per questo motivo sempre visto da qualcuno come un rapace che si aggira nel forum alla ricerca della prossima "vittima"....

E ciò mi diverte in verità.... Perche manco ci penso

Ma tant'è


----------



## perplesso (25 Maggio 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> E così ci siamo, da quello che avevi scritto e aveva scritto anche qualcun altro sembrava che fosse eticamente "neutro" tradire o accompagnarsi a persone impegnate e "riprovevole" lo sputtanare. Per me o lasci tutto alla valutazione personale o sono eticamente riprovevoli tutte queste cose...


in verità non ne ho fatto una questione di eticità.

ho valutato la faccenda dello sputtanamento come inutile se non dannosa.   insomma, non ci si guadagna nulla.
ergo meglio non farlo.


----------



## bettypage (25 Maggio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> però pare che gli stessi paraocchi si voglia metterli al terzo che dovrebbe sentirsi estraneo al fatto che ci sia un tradimento in atto.
> non conosco il marito/moglie ergo chemmefrega


Credo che in un tradimento le responsabilità  siano ripartite, in linea teorica (che poi ogni storia è a se') tra tradiore e amante in primis ma poi pure i partner qualche passaggio possono esserlo perso. Fino ad ora non ho voluto manco provare l ebrezza di essere amante (quando ero single mi si era prospettata come opzione) primo per me stessa( che vivere Nell ombra non mi piace), secondo per rispetto del famoso terzo ignaro. Però  questo è il mio sentire basato sulla mia educazione e storia personale. Domani può anche capitare che scopro un tradimento e la mia scala di valore si rivoluziona. Per quello sono possibilista e non netta. E magari sarò  pure incoerente


----------



## Minerva (25 Maggio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Credo che in un tradimento le responsabilità  siano ripartite, in linea teorica (che poi ogni storia è a se') tra tradiore e amante in primis ma poi pure i partner qualche passaggio possono esserlo perso. Fino ad ora non ho voluto manco provare l ebrezza di essere amante (quando ero single mi si era prospettata come opzione) primo per me stessa( che vivere Nell ombra non mi piace), secondo per rispetto del famoso terzo ignaro. Però  questo è il mio sentire basato sulla mia educazione e storia personale. Domani può anche capitare che scopro un tradimento e la mia scala di valore si rivoluziona. Per quello sono possibilista e non netta. E magari sarò  pure incoerente


sì, però .....?
tutto giusto ma a questo punto che stiamo qui a parlare a fare....?


----------



## marietto (25 Maggio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> in verità non ne ho fatto una questione di eticità.
> 
> ho valutato la faccenda dello sputtanamento come inutile se non dannosa.   insomma, non ci si guadagna nulla.
> ergo meglio non farlo.


Dipende... Non tutte le storie sono uguali. Io non tenterei una riconciliazione di questo tipo, ma ci chi ci prova mentre il terzo insiste e fa da diavoletto tentatore. Spesso con lo sputtanamento gli dai qualcosa da fare e te lo togli dai piedi, o almeno così valuta chi sta facendo quella riconciliazione.

Non è necessariamente vero che sia inutile o quanto meno non è necessariamente vero che così lo consideri chi lo fa. E Comunque anche se fosse inutile non è "peccato" più "grave" degli altri (che tu faccia una cosidrazione etica o che tu consideri l'eticità applicabile solo a livello personale) IMO.


----------



## Skorpio (25 Maggio 2016)

*...*



danny ha detto:


> Non dirmi che l'amante non ci pensa a questa cosa qui... soprattutto se è a sua volta sposato. Dai... siamo tutti vittime della passione...


Non ho mai avuto amante in senso classico. La vivrei con estremo disagio.

Ma posso dirti che una donna che mi parla del marito in termini denigratori non mi fa un bell effetto, a livello di attrazione mentale. Anzi.

Di quanto il marito tiri di boxe o vada a servir messa, non mi interessa molto


----------



## Falcor (25 Maggio 2016)

Tulipmoon ha detto:


> Io ce l'ho...sono una streghetta vero @_Falcor_?:carneval:


Tu e i tuoi "pidocchiosi" occhi blu  Che su di me non hanno effetto sia chiaro 



Tulipmoon ha detto:


> io sono stata trattata benissimo  @_Falcor_


Qua quello trattato quotidianamente male son io [MENTION=5759]banshee[/MENTION]  Ormai se non si incazza con me almeno una volta al giorno penso sia sotto sedativi


----------



## bettypage (25 Maggio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì, però .....?tutto giusto ma a questo punto che stiamo qui a parlare a fare....?


Ma io veramente ho sostenuto che la vedetta è una schifezza e che tradire è un'eventualità. Non sono concetti universalmente condivisibili e quindi stiamo qua a discettare


----------



## Tessa (25 Maggio 2016)

Una delle cose che mi diede piu' fastidio del tradimento, con una che avrebbe dovuto essere una mia amica, era che se ne potesse parlare alle mie spalle senza darmi la possibilita' di controllare la cosa. 
Cosi fui io stessa ad obbligare il traditore pentito a parlarne con l'ex fidanzato di lei, che era un amico, e con tutti quelli che indirettamente erano stati coinvolti nella tresca. 
Lui ebbe una settimana parecchio impegnata. 
Lei da questa confessione diffusa ne usci a pezzi. 
Io ottenni di riabilitare, pazialmente, la mia immagine....


----------



## marietto (25 Maggio 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Una delle cose che mi diede piu' fastidio del tradimento, con una che avrebbe dovuto essere una mia amica, era che se ne potesse parlare alle mie spalle senza darmi la possibilita' di controllare la cosa.
> Cosi fui io stessa ad obbligare il traditore pentito a parlarne con l'ex fidanzato di lei, che era un amico, e con tutti quelli che indirettamente erano stati coinvolti nella tresca.
> Lui ebbe una settimana parecchio impegnata.
> Lei da questa confessione diffusa ne usci a pezzi.
> Io ottenni di riabilitare, pazialmente, la mia immagine....


Perfetto, quello che sto cercando di dire da mò... Non necessariamente e qualcosa che viene fatto per fare del male o per una questione di vendetta, a volte, e secondo me nemmeno pochissime volte, lo si fa per ottenere un beneficio, indipendemente dal fatto di colpire altri. Esattamente come il terzo se ne frega del fatto che fa male al tradito andando con il suo partner.


----------



## perplesso (25 Maggio 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Dipende... Non tutte le storie sono uguali. Io non tenterei una riconciliazione di questo tipo, ma ci chi ci prova mentre il terzo insiste e fa da diavoletto tentatore. Spesso con lo sputtanamento gli dai qualcosa da fare e te lo togli dai piedi, o almeno così valuta chi sta facendo quella riconciliazione.
> 
> Non è necessariamente vero che sia inutile o quanto meno non è necessariamente vero che così lo consideri chi lo fa. E Comunque anche se fosse inutile non è "peccato" più "grave" degli altri (che tu faccia una cosidrazione etica o che tu consideri l'eticità applicabile solo a livello personale) IMO.


per me si continua a confondere le cose.

io parlo di una situazione in cui l'amante, una volta scoperta la storia, viene congedato.   più o meno bruscamente.

ed il congedo è la sua punizione per il torto arrecato.    


se invece parliamo dei famosi facoceri, quelli che puntano alla dissoluzione del rapporto precedente per subentrare, allora è chiaro che una difesa della coppia più incisiva ci sta.    ma non è un vendicarsi, in quel caso.

è proprio difesa di sè e di quello che si vuole ricostruire.


----------



## danny (25 Maggio 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> E così ci siamo, da quello che avevi scritto e aveva scritto anche qualcun altro sembrava che fosse eticamente "neutro" tradire o accompagnarsi a persone impegnate e "riprovevole" lo sputtanare. Per me o lasci tutto alla valutazione personale o sono eticamente riprovevoli tutte queste cose...


Esattamente.


----------



## Tessa (25 Maggio 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Perfetto, quello che sto cercando di dire da mò... Non necessariamente e qualcosa che viene fatto per fare del male o per una questione di vendetta, a volte, e secondo me nemmeno pochissime volte, lo si fa per ottenere un beneficio, indipendemente dal fatto di colpire altri. Esattamente come il terzo se ne frega del fatto che fa male al tradito andando con il suo partner.


Non sopportavo il fatto di passare per la povera scema igara e contenta. 
Cosi e' stato lui a doversi confessare. 
Il lavoro sporco l'ho fatto fare a lui


----------



## bettypage (25 Maggio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> per me si continua a confondere le cose.
> 
> io parlo di una situazione in cui l'amante, una volta scoperta la storia, viene congedato.   più o meno bruscamente.
> 
> ...


Condivido.


----------



## danny (25 Maggio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> per me si continua a confondere le cose.
> 
> io parlo di una situazione in cui l'amante, una volta scoperta la storia, viene congedato.   più o meno bruscamente.
> 
> ...


Esatto.


----------



## marietto (25 Maggio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> per me si continua a confondere le cose.
> 
> io parlo di una situazione in cui l'amante, una volta scoperta la storia, viene congedato.   più o meno bruscamente.
> 
> ...


Ma guarda, secondo me la vendetta pura in questi casi è abbastanza marginale (mia impressione, eh...). Secondo me se succede ci sono motivazioni diverse, lo psicopatico in genere reagisce in modo più "pesante".

Ma quello che mi faceva specie era il parlare degli amanti che tradiscono come "Che vuoi... Sò ragazzi!" e poi dello sputtanatore con "Come si permette, il bastardo!" nello stesso fiato, quando, per me non c'è una maggiore cattiveria nello sputtanatore rispetto agli altri due...


----------



## Brunetta (25 Maggio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Il secoloscorso c'erano uomini che si affrontavano a duello per le donne per molto meno di una scopata.


Quando l'onore stava nelle mutande di chi si crede di amare  Così va il mondo! O almeno così andava secoli fa.


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Maggio 2016)

Aborro l'idea di vendetta in un tradimento.
se non  si riesce a superare, si lascia il tradito alla sua vita e si gira pagina, stop


----------



## perplesso (25 Maggio 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Ma guarda, secondo me la vendetta pura in questi casi è abbastanza marginale (mia impressione, eh...). Secondo me se succede ci sono motivazioni diverse, lo psicopatico in genere reagisce in modo più "pesante".
> 
> Ma quello che mi faceva specie era il parlare degli amanti che tradiscono come "Che vuoi... Sò ragazzi!" e poi dello sputtanatore con "Come si permette, il bastardo!" nello stesso fiato, quando, per me non c'è una maggiore cattiveria nello sputtanatore rispetto agli altri due...


più che il "come si permette il bastardo" è più un "ma guarda che non ci guadagni fava,lascia perdere"

maggiore cattiveria in linea di massima sì.  perchè è un atto volontario e premeditato.

mentre è assai più improbabile che una donna (o un uomo) tradisca per dispetto.


insomma una mia eventuale moglie che mi tradisce con un perdente e che lo scelga proprio in quanto perdente solo per farmi dispetto, la considero un'ipotesi secondaria.
di solito si tradisce perchè si perde la testa per qualcuno.   che sia per un attacco di manico o per un innamoramento vero e proprio o per altri N motivi.

e lì non c'è volontà di fare male scientemente.   si vuole una cosa per se stessi.


----------



## marietto (25 Maggio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> più che il "come si permette il bastardo" è più un "ma guarda che non ci guadagni fava,lascia perdere"
> 
> maggiore cattiveria in linea di massima sì.  perchè è un atto volontario e premeditato.
> 
> ...


La differenza è che tu continui a considerarla una vendetta, mentre secondo me per vendetta succede di rado, quasi mai a dire il vero, si fa per motivi personali esattamente come l'amante lo fa per il suo tornaconto (vedi ad esempio la storia di Tessa, che non lo fa per vendetta ma per star bene lei e quindi non è più cattiva di chi si è fatta il suo uomo)


----------



## perplesso (25 Maggio 2016)

Io per vendetta infatti intendo quello che sostiene Jim Cain.


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Maggio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> Io per vendetta infatti intendo quello che sostiene Jim Cain.


Non mi fate rileggere enne pagine, please 
che sostiene jim ?


----------



## MariLea (25 Maggio 2016)

Leggendo un poco qui e là in questo thread (tutte e 53 pagine non ce la faccio) pensavo che se uno/a ci pensa almeno una volta prima di tradire, con un partner molto comprensivo e che fa di tutto per "riavere chi ama"... la seconda volta che gli capita non ci pensa nemmeno mezza volta...
La partner di un Marietto che "se hai voglia di saltargli addosso sei pregata di farlo"... o la partner di oscuro che, anche se non lo dice, le spezzerebbe le gambine... queste ci penserebbero non 100 ma 1000 volte prima di mandare tutto in malora.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Maggio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Comprendo la tua obiezione.
> Dal mio punto di vista ritengo che il rapporto lo si debba portare avanti esclusivamente con la moglie, che è l'unica responsabile di fronte al marito, in quanto obbligata da un vincolo di fedeltà.
> Però è anche vero, nella realtà, che se è difficile cercare di lasciare una persona che ci piace ancora per necessità, le difficoltà aumentano se questa persona non vuole farsi lasciare e torna alla carica.
> Insomma, l'amante insistente che non sa mettersi da parte quando è necessario dovrebbe rischiare di essere chiamato in causa.
> ...





ermik ha detto:


> Non è che gli amanti vanno necessariamente in giro a raccattare donne da scopare fottendosene di tutto il resto. Anche gli amanti s'innamorano ..... e forse è per quello che diventano tali


Al momento della scoperta si è furibondi ed esce il vero io.
Voglio dire che si scopre se si è vendicativi, violenti, pavidi, aggressivi, cattivi ecc.
E' un po' come quando si viene aggrediti, non si può sapere prima se si reagirà con "eccesso" di legittima difesa.

Però in una discussione a freddo (e ormai io sono ghiacciata, Danny dovrebbe essere almeno tiepido) credo che sia auspicabile che si possa considerare che chi è stato protagonista di un tradimento si è trovato coinvolto.
Valutare questo coinvolgimento come la perfidia di un topo da appartamento, che RUBA la vita del tradito, si sta perdendo il senso dell'umanità dell'altra persona.
I casi sono sempre diversi (luomo sbagli, NON è mai la solita storia) e ci possono essere responsabilità nel non rifuggire le occasioni di gioco/flirt iniziale, ma quanti di noi hanno "giocato" senza andare oltre?
Ma pensare che l'altr* debba pagare i danni io lo trovo proprio sbagliato e rientra in una mentalità vendicativa che non mi appartiene in nessun campo (se non un po' ma solo un po'a caldo) e la considero proprio sbagliata come concezione delle relazioni.
E chi ha questi pensieri, per me, dovrebbe lavorarci su.


----------



## Skorpio (25 Maggio 2016)

*...*



MaiLea ha detto:


> Leggendo un poco qui e là in questo thread (tutte e 53 pagine non ce la faccio) pensavo che se uno/a ci pensa almeno una volta prima di tradire, con un partner molto comprensivo e che fa di tutto per "riavere chi ama"... la seconda volta che gli capita non ci pensa nemmeno mezza volta...
> La partner di un Marietto che "se hai voglia di saltargli addosso sei pregata di andare"... o la partner di oscuro che, anche se non lo dice, le spezzerebbe le gambine... queste ci penserebbero non 100 ma 1000 volte prima di mandare tutto in malora.


Una sorta di ricatto,, diciamo..
Che può esser spalmato anche su altri aspetti della vita di coppia, del tipo:
Se non mi fai cena ti meno.

E vedrai che cenette


----------



## MariLea (25 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Una sorta di ricatto,, diciamo..
> Che può esser spalmato anche su altri aspetti della vita di coppia, del tipo:
> Se non mi fai cena ti meno.
> 
> E vedrai che cenette


Non c'entra il ricatto, non c'è bisogno di dire niente...
ognuno di noi sa chi ha accanto...
quindi se decidiamo di tradire, sappiamo già a cosa andiamo incontro,
a maggior ragione dopo la prima volta andata bene.


----------



## Skorpio (25 Maggio 2016)

*...*



MaiLea ha detto:


> Non c'entra il ricatto, non c'è bisogno di dire niente...
> ognuno di noi sa chi ha accanto...
> quindi se decidiamo di tradire, sappiamo già a cosa andiamo incontro.


Questo è sicuro.
Se devo trattenere mia moglie dal desiderio di andar con altri, in forza delle gambine che gli spezzerei eventualmente, mi sentirei un fallito


----------



## Nocciola (25 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Se una donna mi descrivesse cosi il marito, non ci andrei mai.
> Perché per me sarebbe una merda
> E io con le merde non ci andrei


Mi ripeto ma Straquoto ogni tuo intervento 


danny ha detto:


> Si dice sempre così. Poi si chiede apposta come è il marito. A me una ha detto che ha il fidanzato geloso la prima volta che sono uscito. Uomo avvisato...


Quando ti leggo mi domando che uomini ho incontrato....



danny ha detto:


> Non dirmi che l'amante non ci pensa a questa cosa qui... soprattutto se è a sua volta sposato. Dai... siamo tutti vittime della passione...


Se ci pensa non lo so io non ho mai fatto domande e non ne ho mai ricevute 


Skorpio ha detto:


> Non ho mai avuto amante in senso classico. La vivrei con estremo disagio.
> 
> Ma posso dirti che una donna che mi parla del marito in termini denigratori non mi fa un bell effetto, a livello di attrazione mentale. Anzi.
> 
> Di quanto il marito tiri di boxe o vada a servir messa, non mi interessa molto


Come sopra 



perplesso ha detto:


> più che il "come si permette il bastardo" è più un "ma guarda che non ci guadagni fava,lascia perdere"
> 
> maggiore cattiveria in linea di massima sì.  perchè è un atto volontario e premeditato.
> 
> ...


Quoto


----------



## Brunetta (25 Maggio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Io credo di averti capito.
> Aggiungo una diversa considerazione.
> Non desiderare la donna d'altri è il nono comandamento, se non sbaglio.
> Dovrebbe essere quindi valutato negativamente, dal punto di vista etico, chi sceglie di avere una relazione con una persona sposata.
> ...


Se tu fossi Testimone di Geova potrei perfino tentare di risponderti, ma rispondendo a te mi pare che il tuo argomento sia deboluccio perché non tiene conto che il comandamento è u po' datato.
La moglie d'altri non è COSA d'altri come viene equiparata nel comandamento, è una persona che se ne frega d essere desiderata se non desidera anche lei. Infatti non porta il burqua per evitarlo .


----------



## marietto (25 Maggio 2016)

MaiLea ha detto:


> Non c'entra il ricatto, non c'è bisogno di dire niente...
> ognuno di noi sa chi ha accanto...
> quindi se decidiamo di tradire, sappiamo già a cosa andiamo incontro.



Io non ho mai toccato mia moglie con intenzioni diverse da quella di accarezzarla, nè mi sono mai sognato di minacciarla.

Lei mi conosce e sa come sono fatto e, per quanto sono a conoscenza, non ho mai avuto motivo di dubitare di lei.

Io ho "peccato", con mia enorme sorpresa (perchè la conosco) sono stato perdonato e da allora mi sono ben guardato dal darle motivo di dubitare di me.

In una relazione precedente pur amando molto la ragazza (che peraltro era quella con cui avevo perso la verginità), a fronte di tradimento subito l'ho baciata, salutata e me ne sono andato senza voltarmi indietro.

Ognuno è fatto a modo suo ma non ho mai nè ricattato e tantomeno picchiato nessuno (e francamente trovo il permettersi questo tipo di insinuazioni piuttosto fastidioso)


----------



## Skorpio (25 Maggio 2016)

*...*

Io non vorrei che mia moglie evitasse di far qualsiasi cosa, sapendo che ha accanto uno che.......

Mi sentirei il bambino deficiente, tanto tenero e tanto fragile, a cui da noia questo e quello....

E ne vedo qualcuno di rapporti cosi

Patetici.


----------



## Skorpio (25 Maggio 2016)

*..*

se per ipotesi sapessi da una amica di mia moglie:

"sai.. ti voleva tradire con tizio, gli piaceva tanto, ma si è trattenuta perché se la scoprivi gli spezzavi le gambine, sei contento??"

mi chiederei: solo questo ti trattiene?? Io come uomo ho questo appeal verso te??

tornerei a casa e gli fionderei un calcio nel culo così forte che ce la spedirei direttamente tra le braccia di quell'uomo

e per sempre


----------



## MariLea (25 Maggio 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Io non ho mai toccato mia moglie con intenzioni diverse da quella di accarezzarla, nè mi sono mai sognato di minacciarla.
> 
> Lei mi conosce e sa come sono fatto e, per quanto sono a conoscenza, non ho mai avuto motivo di dubitare di lei.
> 
> ...


Forse non mi sono spiegata bene, non intendevo ricatti,
parlando di te ho detto "se hai voglia di saltargli addosso sei pregata di farlo", mi pare tu abbia detto qualcosa di simile o no? 
parlando di oscuro ho usato un altra metafora o perlomeno un altra parte del corpo
intendendo persone con cui non si scherza, che non puoi prendere in giro con storielle di spintarelle e simili...


----------



## marietto (25 Maggio 2016)

MaiLea ha detto:


> Forse non mi sono spiegata bene, non intendevo ricatti,
> parlando di te ho detto "se hai voglia di saltargli addosso sei pregata di farlo", mi pare tu abbia detto qualcosa di simile o no?
> parlando di oscuro ho usato un altra metafora o perlomeno un altra parte del corpo
> intendendo persone con cui non si scherza, che non puoi prendere in giro con storielle di spintarelle e simili...


Tranquilla... Ho  capito quello che TU intendevi.

Altri commenti non erano riferiti a te...


----------



## disincantata (25 Maggio 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Oscuro, ragionare in questo modo è facile se lo fai a mente fredda. Facilissimo. Io per primo non ripeterei mai tutta una serie di errori che ho compiuto quando l'ho scoperta. Però prova a metterti nei panni di uno che scopre la moglie in 'flagranza di reato'...



Mi incavolo ogni volta che lo scrivi, immagina cosa se l'avevi gia' tradita, non credo proprio ci tenessi così tanto a lei.


----------



## Nicka (25 Maggio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non mi fate rileggere enne pagine, please
> che sostiene jim ?


Più o meno dice "muoia sansone e tutti i filistei"...


----------



## banshee (25 Maggio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> per me si continua a confondere le cose.
> 
> io parlo di una situazione in cui l'amante, una volta scoperta la storia, viene congedato.   più o meno bruscamente.
> 
> ...


Concordo! Io è da stamattina che cerco di dire che non sono d'accordo con l'assunto di base "piglia lui a calci in culo" in ogni evenienza ma che ci sono casi e casi ed ho citato ad es danny e mary.
Io non condivido l'affrontare il terzo per partito preso e in ogni caso, anche nell'eventualità in cui è mia moglie magari che c ha provato, hanno avuto una relazione ed è finita eppero' io lo scopro e lo vado ad affrontare perché "come hai osato".


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Più o meno dice "muoia sansone e tutti i filistei"...


Drastico !


----------



## Nicka (25 Maggio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Drastico !


E se gli gira male avvelena tutti i gatti del vicinato...


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> E se gli gira male avvelena tutti i gatti del vicinato...


Pericoloso  .... Il vicinato intendo


----------



## Skorpio (25 Maggio 2016)

*...*



Nicka ha detto:


> E se gli gira male avvelena tutti i gatti del vicinato...


Il motivo sarebbe di carattere tecnico.

Mentre la moglie porta mangiare ai gatti, il marito potrebbe importunare delle donne col cellulare....

Tolti i gatti, eliminato quel problema


----------



## Nicka (25 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Il motivo sarebbe di carattere tecnico.
> 
> Mentre la moglie porta mangiare ai gatti, il marito potrebbe importunare delle donne col cellulare....
> 
> Tolti i gatti, eliminato quel problema


Furrrrrrbo!!!


----------



## Skorpio (25 Maggio 2016)

*...*

Il nostro partner non è una nostra proprietà. È un concetto che a parole tutti sposiamo, ma nei fatti è duro da tradurre in concretezza.
Specialmente quando fa qualcosa che ci esclude.

Rispettare la sua autonoma e consapevole libertà di scegliere significa chiamarlo in causa senza se e senza ma, specialmente quando questa libertà ci offende, o ci mortifica.

Senza cercar fuori altro o altri con cui prendersela.

E naturalmente con ampia possibilità di scegliere cosa farne del nostro rapporto.

Per me il rispetto per l altro è questo, ed emerge specialmente in questi frangenti.

Che aver rispetto dell altro quando fa tutto quello che ci piace e ci gratifica, e ci fa sentir tanto fighi e tanto bravi, è anche troppo facile. E scontato.


----------



## danny (26 Maggio 2016)

MaiLea ha detto:


> Leggendo un poco qui e là in questo thread (tutte e 53 pagine non ce la faccio) pensavo che se uno/a ci pensa almeno una volta prima di tradire, con un partner molto comprensivo e che fa di tutto per "riavere chi ama"... la seconda volta che gli capita non ci pensa nemmeno mezza volta...
> La partner di un Marietto che "se hai voglia di saltargli addosso sei pregata di farlo"... o la partner di oscuro che, anche se non lo dice, le spezzerebbe le gambine... queste ci penserebbero non 100 ma 1000 volte prima di mandare tutto in malora.


Purtroppo credo sia proprio così.
E vale anche per chi non tradisce ma va con la moglie di un altro.
La paura delle conseguenze è sempre un deterrente, spesso più della coscienza.


----------



## danny (26 Maggio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Al momento della scoperta si è furibondi ed esce il vero io.
> Voglio dire che si scopre se si è vendicativi, violenti, pavidi, aggressivi, cattivi ecc.
> E' un po' come quando si viene aggrediti, non si può sapere prima se si reagirà con "eccesso" di legittima difesa.
> 
> ...



Il problema è che questa situazioni si risolvono quasi sempre a caldo.
Ci vuole molto tempo per elaborare un tradimento, come abbiamo visto, e in alcuni casi, come nel mio, quando scopri la cosa mentre è ancora al culmine e non riesci a fermarla, il tempo in cui ci si mantiene in una situazione di estrema tensione è molto lungo.
In queste situazioni tutto può accadere.
Certo che qui si vede il carattere.
Io, buono e comprensivo soprattutto all'inizio, per nulla vendicativo, molto razionale, riflessivo, non ho costituito un grande ostacolo per gli amanti, fino a quando tutta questa tensione che riversavo su di me non è esplosa e ho cominciato a incazzarmi veramente mostrando che potevano esserci conseguenze per tutti gli attori di questa situazione.
Gli innamorati hanno un che di infantile nel loro comportamento. E come per i bambini c'è bisogno di qualcuno che li sappia rimproverare nella maniera giusta e necessaria, non solo di chi sa comprenderli in qualsiasi caso e li lascia fare.


----------



## danny (26 Maggio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se tu fossi Testimone di Geova potrei perfino tentare di risponderti, ma rispondendo a te mi pare che il tuo argomento sia deboluccio perché non tiene conto che il comandamento è u po' datato.
> La moglie d'altri *non è COSA d'altri *come viene equiparata nel comandamento, è una persona che se ne frega d essere desiderata se non desidera anche lei. Infatti non porta il burqua per evitarlo .


C'è molto equivoco da parte tua sulla questione proprietà della moglie.
Il comandamento sancisce la sacralità della persona, non la proprietà, l'amore, che è dare, non ricevere.
E va letto e interpretato.
Definisce il desiderio, condanna l'uso dell'altro come strumento per soddisfare i propri desideri, il renderlo oggetto e non soggetto. Impone di superare le debolezze della carne per essere persone capaci di portare avanti la volontà piuttosto che l'impulso, definisce il rispetto verso gli altri (il prossimo).
Vi è un fine che è la fedeltà nella famiglia e nel matrimonio, che è la sincerità dei cuori.
Nulla di datato, direi, se pensi che prima di questo comandamento e delle successive interpretazioni la donna era veramente "cosa".
I comandamenti sono stati rivoluzionari all'epoca, e ancora oggi hanno una loro forza.
E il più rivoluzionario di tutti fu Gesù, se vogliamo. Ricordi l'adultera?


----------



## spleen (26 Maggio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> C'è molto equivoco da parte tua sulla questione proprietà della moglie.
> Il comandamento sancisce la sacralità della persona, non la proprietà, l'amore, che è dare, non ricevere.
> E va letto e interpretato.
> Definisce il desiderio, condanna l'uso dell'altro come strumento per soddisfare i propri desideri, il renderlo oggetto e non soggetto. Impone di superare le debolezze della carne per essere persone capaci di portare avanti la volontà piuttosto che l'impulso, definisce il rispetto verso gli altri (il prossimo).
> ...


Quoto ogni singola parola Danny.


----------



## Skorpio (26 Maggio 2016)

*...*



danny ha detto:


> C'è molto equivoco da parte tua sulla questione proprietà della moglie.
> Il comandamento sancisce la sacralità della persona, non la proprietà, l'amore, che è dare, non ricevere.
> E va letto e interpretato.
> Definisce il desiderio, condanna l'uso dell'altro come strumento per soddisfare i propri desideri, il renderlo oggetto e non soggetto. Impone di superare le debolezze della carne per essere persone capaci di portare avanti la volontà piuttosto che l'impulso, definisce il rispetto verso gli altri (il prossimo).
> ...


Qui non si tratta di definire correttamente cosa stabilisce un comandamento, e prendere un bel voto alla interrogazione.

Si tratta di definire correttamente come, nei fatti, un marito che se la prende con il terzo per un tradimento subito, definisce automaticamente chi ha accanto.

Definisce dentro di se, attraverso l esposizione di se con la azione.

E quindi sono totalmente d accordo con Brunetta.

Mia moglie è nei pieni e autonomi poteri di decidere anche di tradire, e volendomela veder con lei e basta, definisco e riconosco questa sua dignità e autonomia


----------



## Jim Cain (26 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io contesto che si lasci fuori il quarto in realtà.
> Chi si mette nei panni di amante sa perfettamente che può trovarsi qualcuno sotto casa e se si becca due ceffoni pazienza.


Ah, bene. Benissimo.


----------



## Jim Cain (26 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Semplicemente perfetto.
> 
> Si tratta solo di essere consapevoli dei rischi cui si va incontro quando si compiono determinate azioni.


Bene.
Quindi i rischi, in concreto, in cosa consisterebbero, se non nel rischio appunto d'essere preso a ceffoni e/o nell'essere sputtanati con la propria moglie ?


----------



## Jim Cain (26 Maggio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> E' una questione di valori delle persone coinvolte. Se io amante vado con una donna sposata pensando cazzo me ne frega del marito mica me lo sono sposato io, posso aspettarmi anche che dall'altra parte ci sia uno tradito col medesimo senso di responsabilità che dica cazzo me ne frega della moglie di questo qui io le spiffero tutto. Siamo sullo stesso piano. Più o meno.


Parfait !


----------



## Brunetta (26 Maggio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Il problema è che questa situazioni si risolvono quasi sempre a caldo.
> Ci vuole molto tempo per elaborare un tradimento, come abbiamo visto, e in alcuni casi, come nel mio, quando scopri la cosa mentre è ancora al culmine e non riesci a fermarla, il tempo in cui ci si mantiene in una situazione di estrema tensione è molto lungo.
> In queste situazioni tutto può accadere.
> Certo che qui si vede il carattere.
> ...



Forse ho un po' troppi impegni in questo periodo e allora scrivo frettolosamente.
Io non sto facendo un ragionamento su ciò che si fa o non si fa a caldo, ma su ciò che riteniamo ragionevole.
A caldo si possono fare cose che riteniamo sbagliate, dopo.
Non sto neanche facendo un discorso di strategia per bloccare la tresca o per riportare a sé il traditore.
Questa cosa la trovo anche assurda e ridicola.
Come si può vivere decenni con una persona e pensare di poterla e doverla riconquistare?
Anni di convivenza hanno fatto sì che ci si sia visti malati, sudati, puzzolenti, vomitanti o ci si vuol bene o no.
Una persona sceglie con chi stare e non c'è strategia per valida perché lo faccia.
E se dovesse scegliere per considerazioni di convenienza, non la vorrei.
Ma pure se io avessi tradito e fossi stata perdonata per questioni di convenienza avrei chiuso.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Qui non si tratta di definire correttamente cosa stabilisce un comandamento, e prendere un bel voto alla interrogazione.
> 
> Si tratta di definire correttamente come, nei fatti, un marito che se la prende con il terzo per un tradimento subito, definisce automaticamente chi ha accanto.
> 
> ...


Hai risposto per :up:me


----------



## Jim Cain (26 Maggio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> se invece parliamo dei famosi facoceri, quelli che puntano alla dissoluzione del rapporto precedente per subentrare, allora è chiaro che una difesa della coppia più incisiva ci sta.    ma non è un vendicarsi, in quel caso.
> 
> è proprio difesa di sè e di quello che si vuole ricostruire.


Infatti.
Nel mio caso il terzo premeva perché io e la mia compagna ci lasciassimo. Faceva progetti su 'loro' (progetti che la mia compagna dopo la scoperta ha bollato come 'deliri notturni').


----------



## banshee (26 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Qui non si tratta di definire correttamente cosa stabilisce un comandamento, e prendere un bel voto alla interrogazione.
> 
> Si tratta di definire correttamente come, nei fatti, un marito che se la prende con il terzo per un tradimento subito, definisce automaticamente chi ha accanto.
> 
> ...


quotissimo, ti darei un altro verde ma non posso.

ho continuato a leggere il proseguimento del 3d e ho letto post in cui si sostiene che vi è comprensione per il tradimento che "cosa vuoi che sia" "so ragazzi" e via dicendo. 
Io non ho mai scritto ne tantomeno letto nulla del genere, ma da parte di nessuno, nè in questo 3d nè in generale sul forum, almeno da quando sono qui.

Ciò che stiamo contestando da ieri, in particolare quasi tutte le donne, è la visione per cui "mia moglie è cosa mia" indi per cui vado a dire due paroline all'altro che "come hai osato toccà la roba mia". 

Perchè questo è ciò che è emerso da tanti post. E se ve lo abbiamo scritto tutte, vuol dire che questo è ciò che sembra. 

Il discorso suindicato* NON significa* (neretto sottolineato) che il terzo è deresponsabilizzato/se ne va libero e tranquillo/non ha contraccolpi. Significa quello che ha appena scritto Skorpio, il neretto.


----------



## Minerva (26 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Qui non si tratta di definire correttamente cosa stabilisce un comandamento, e prendere un bel voto alla interrogazione.
> 
> Si tratta di definire correttamente come, nei fatti, un marito che se la prende con il terzo per un tradimento subito, definisce automaticamente chi ha accanto.
> 
> ...


il fatto che consideri comunque scorretta la donna con la quale mio marito ha scelto in piena facoltà di tradirmi non cambia di una virgola quello che dici.
ignorarla completamente comunque è togliere dignità ad un ruolo quasi ad illudersi che da quel momento in poi scompaia.
comunque la si voglia vedere il tradimento ha tre lati , non due .


----------



## Brunetta (26 Maggio 2016)

Ci si riempie la bocca di ammore e poi non si ragiona sul VOLER BENE.
Ci sono cose che non si fanno a chi si vuole bene.
E tradire non è andare a letto con un'altra persona, cosa che fa male per il senso del possesso erotico (che va riconosciuto e governato).
Tradire è mentire, ridicolizzare mettendo in situazioni equivoche, è confidare ad altri parti di sé che non si rivelano al partner e soprattutto fare entrare un estraneo nella intimità di coppia. 
E non si fanno queste cose a chi si vuole bene.
Andare a confrontarsi con il rivale è escludere il partner traditore, è trattarlo da cosa, è davvero far entrare nel letto matrimoniale l'amante. È tradire.
Per questo motivo anche l'amante che vuole conoscere e confrontarsi (oltre che prevalere) mettendosi in contatto e in competizione con il tradito lo consideriamo facocero, perché si infila in quel momento in un'altra intimità. 
E in quel modo è un amante che tradisce l'amante. Infatti in quel momento generalmente finisce la storia extra.
Non sono mica questioni di cazzo e figa di cui ognuno è libero di disporre perché è roba sua, ma di relazioni, di voler bene, di rispetto.


----------



## danny (26 Maggio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Quoto ogni singola parola Danny.


E' un po' tutta questa lunga discussione che si gira attorno allo stesso concetto.
Nel momento in cui non voglio più valori di riferimento a  cosa ci si appella per valutare e comprendere un'azione, o per definire le mie responsabilità verso gli altri?
Se il riferimento è solo a un'etica personale, che dovrebbe essere comunque sempre un'adesione a un'etica condivisa, vi è il rischio che qualche persona, come si è letto, manifesti una personale visione delle cose, perlopiù soddisfacendo le proprie tensioni o pulsioni o sulla valutazione dei propri desideri.
Il rischio che l'altro ridiventi "cosa" è palese.
Il desiderio di vendetta per esempio ne è la dimostrazione. Ma anche nel desiderio della donna sposata non si valutano assolutamente le responsabilità individuali nel darvi sfogo. Ci si giustifica con l'uso del termine "amore".
Un amore che si dimostra però esclusivo, orientato verso una singola persona, senza alcuna apertura al prossimo, agli altri.
Ma come può definirsi amore ciò che esclude gli altri?
Io credo che si confonda la concupiscenza con l'amore, che non può non avere un'apertura verso il prossimo.
L'amore è un sentimento positivo. 
La nostra epoca, più di ogni altra precedente, si fonda su un'individualismo evidente.
E' del tutto svincolata dal senso di responsabilità l'affermazione che in un tradimento sia solo la moglie (o il marito) fedifraga ad essere chiamata in causa. Nel momento in cui io mi considero parte di una società, dovrei saper valutare le conseguenze delle mie azioni e delle mie decisioni.
Vi è poi la questione della libertà individuale: non vi è alcuna limitazione nella libertà individuale nell'individuare dei valori di appartenenza. Ogni singola persona può decidere se aderirvi o meno, ma lo fa avendone consapevolezza.
Io non condanno, esattamente come fece Gesù, "l'adultera", in quanto io stesso mi sento peccatore. Io stesso mi valuto in determinate azioni che ho commesso negativamente, in poche parole sono stato stronzo anch'io, giusto per intenderci, e per stronzo intendo dire uno che se ne è fregato del fatto che poteva far male a qualcuno e glielo ha fatto.
Ma ho la consapevolezze di averlo fatto, la vergogna per ciò che ho commesso in determinati momenti del mio passato e la volontà di tentare di evitare che accada nuovamente.


----------



## danny (26 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Qui non si tratta di definire correttamente cosa stabilisce un comandamento, e prendere un bel voto alla interrogazione.
> 
> Si tratta di definire correttamente come, nei fatti, un marito che se la prende con il terzo per un tradimento subito, definisce automaticamente chi ha accanto.
> 
> ...


No Skorpio.
Tu deleghi solo a una persona tutta la responsabilità perché è molto più semplice così.
Come se noi tutti non appartenessimo a una società che è fatta sì di individui ma si basa anche sulle responsabilità di ognuno di loro verso gli altri.
Giuda ha tradito Gesù, ma non meno colpevoli furono i farisei, Pilato, Erode, Pietro e tutti quelli che gli si rivoltarono contro o ebbero paura di sostenerlo.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> quotissimo, ti darei un altro verde ma non posso.
> 
> ho continuato a leggere il proseguimento del 3d e ho letto post in cui si sostiene che vi è comprensione per il tradimento che "cosa vuoi che sia" "so ragazzi" e via dicendo.
> Io non ho mai scritto ne tantomeno letto nulla del genere, ma da parte di nessuno, nè in questo 3d nè in generale sul forum, almeno da quando sono qui.
> ...


:up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## Skorpio (26 Maggio 2016)

*...*



banshee ha detto:


> quotissimo, ti darei un altro verde ma non posso.
> 
> ho continuato a leggere il proseguimento del 3d e ho letto post in cui si sostiene che vi è comprensione per il tradimento che "cosa vuoi che sia" "so ragazzi" e via dicendo.
> Io non ho mai scritto ne tantomeno letto nulla del genere, ma da parte di nessuno, nè in questo 3d nè in generale sul forum, almeno da quando sono qui.
> ...


..  è cosi..


----------



## danny (26 Maggio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Forse ho un po' troppi impegni in questo periodo e allora scrivo frettolosamente.
> Io non sto facendo un ragionamento su ciò che si fa o non si fa a caldo, ma su ciò che riteniamo ragionevole.
> A caldo si possono fare cose che riteniamo sbagliate, dopo.
> Non sto neanche facendo un discorso di strategia per bloccare la tresca o per riportare a sé il traditore.
> ...


Tra il nero e il bianco esistono sfumature.
Non sono sempre così nette le scelte di ogni individuo.


----------



## Skorpio (26 Maggio 2016)

*...*



danny ha detto:


> No Skorpio.
> Tu deleghi solo a una persona tutta la responsabilità perché è molto più semplice così.
> Come se noi tutti non appartenessimo a una società che è fatta sì di individui ma si basa anche sulle responsabilità di ognuno di loro verso gli altri.
> Giuda ha tradito Gesù, ma non meno colpevoli furono i farisei, Pilato, Erode, Pietro e tutti quelli che gli si rivoltarono contro o ebbero paura di sostenerlo.


Non scomodiamo Gesù per queste cose, ti scongiuro...

Io non delegò affatto a una sola parte.

Io definisco solo "la parte con cui alla fine della fiera devo vedermela io, e cioè MIA MOGLIE (o mio marito, si capisce)


----------



## danny (26 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> quotissimo, ti darei un altro verde ma non posso.
> 
> ho continuato a leggere il proseguimento del 3d e ho letto post in cui si sostiene che vi è comprensione per il tradimento che "cosa vuoi che sia" "so ragazzi" e via dicendo.
> Io non ho mai scritto ne tantomeno letto nulla del genere, ma da parte di nessuno, nè in questo 3d nè in generale sul forum, almeno da quando sono qui.
> ...


Il neretto è l'espressione dello stesso individualismo privo di responsabilità di chi considera gli altri come strumenti per soddisfare il proprio piacere che sto stigmatizzando nei miei interventi.
Non siamo lontani dal definire una valutazione comune.
Ovvero che ognuno di noi dovrebbe valutare le conseguenze delle proprie azioni sugli altri. 
Che è il senso di responsabilità, che rende gli individui  "persone" e non "cose.


----------



## Skorpio (26 Maggio 2016)

*...*



Minerva ha detto:


> il fatto che consideri comunque scorretta la donna con la quale mio marito ha scelto in piena facoltà di tradirmi non cambia di una virgola quello che dici.
> ignorarla completamente comunque è togliere dignità ad un ruolo quasi ad illudersi che da quel momento in poi scompaia.
> comunque la si voglia vedere il tradimento ha tre lati , non due .


Io posso considerare scorretto chiunque, ma non è affidandosi alla correttezza altrui che devo riporre le mie speranze per avere un rapporto sano e soddisfacente


----------



## Nicka (26 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> quotissimo, ti darei un altro verde ma non posso.
> 
> ho continuato a leggere il proseguimento del 3d e ho letto post in cui si sostiene che vi è comprensione per il tradimento che "cosa vuoi che sia" "so ragazzi" e via dicendo.
> Io non ho mai scritto ne tantomeno letto nulla del genere, ma da parte di nessuno, nè in questo 3d nè in generale sul forum, almeno da quando sono qui.
> ...


A volte sembra che uomini e donne si parlino senza capirsi...salvo rari casi.


----------



## Skorpio (26 Maggio 2016)

*...*

Stamani mia moglie è a lavoro.

Io per poter dire che ho un bel rapporto devo "sperare" fiducioso nella correttezza dei suoi colleghi????

Ma siamo fuori????


----------



## Brunetta (26 Maggio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Tra il nero e il bianco esistono sfumature.
> Non sono sempre così nette le scelte di ogni individuo.


Non è che su questa cosa non ci abbia riflettuto un pochino :carneval:
Io ho provato cose terribili e tumultuose, dopo ho capito di cosa si trattava.
E per il mio sentire si può non tradire per amore, perché si vuole bene, perfino per i figli.
Ma perfino restare per i figli, dopo aver tradito, mi faceva orrore.
Ma io parlo di me. Mica giudico le scelte altrui, sia ben chiaro.
E cosa mi fa orrore in un rapporto è spontaneo, istintivo. A posteriori sono in grado di definirlo.
E definendolo scopro di piacermi molto. Ma è una scoperta. Non ho la pretesa che gli altri siano come me.
Non ho ancora capito perché sono così. Sono anche un po' fuori posto, spesso.


----------



## Foglia (26 Maggio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci si riempie la bocca di ammore e poi non si ragiona sul VOLER BENE.Ci sono cose che non si fanno a chi si vuole bene.E tradire non è andare a letto con un'altra persona, cosa che fa male per il senso del possesso erotico (che va riconosciuto e governato).Tradire è mentire, ridicolizzare mettendo in situazioni equivoche, è confidare ad altri parti di sé che non si rivelano al partner e soprattutto fare entrare un estraneo nella intimità di coppia. E non si fanno queste cose a chi si vuole bene.Andare a confrontarsi con il rivale è escludere il partner traditore, è trattarlo da cosa, è davvero far entrare nel letto matrimoniale l'amante. È tradire.Per questo motivo anche l'amante che vuole conoscere e confrontarsi (oltre che prevalere) mettendosi in contatto e in competizione con il tradito lo consideriamo facocero, perché si infila in quel momento in un'altra intimità. E in quel modo è un amante che tradisce l'amante. Infatti in quel momento generalmente finisce la storia extra.Non sono mica questioni di cazzo e figa di cui ognuno è libero di disporre perché è roba sua, ma di relazioni, di voler bene, di rispetto.


Il sistema mi dice che devo dare un po' di reputazione in giro prima di darti un altro verde


----------



## Jim Cain (26 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Stamani mia moglie è a lavoro.
> 
> Io per poter dire che ho un bel rapporto devo "sperare" fiducioso nella correttezza dei suoi colleghi????
> 
> Ma siamo fuori????


Ma perché fai finta di non capire ?
È abbastanza ovvio che é tua moglie ad avere responsabilità nei tuoi confronti, ma é del pari ovvio - per me e non solo per me - che un eventuale terzo che dovesse finirci a letto non é e non potrà ritenersi esente da responsabilità.


----------



## Skorpio (26 Maggio 2016)

*...*



Jim Cain ha detto:


> Ma perché fai finta di non capire ?
> È abbastanza ovvio che é tua moglie ad avere responsabilità nei tuoi confronti, ma é del pari ovvio - per me e non solo per me - che un eventuale terzo che dovesse finirci a letto non é e non potrà ritenersi esente da responsabilità.


Ma il terzo deve restare TERZO
E io e mia moglie restare COPPIA

Lo ha spiegato bene Bruni prima

Se vado dal terzo lo infilo automaticamente dentro il NOI di coppia.

Se c'è stato un tradimento è roba mia e di mia moglie

Se siamo coppia ce la vediamo tra noi

Con tutte le conseguenze, comprese le più estreme

Gli altri? Fuori!


----------



## Nocciola (26 Maggio 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Ma perché fai finta di non capire ?
> È abbastanza ovvio che é tua moglie ad avere responsabilità nei tuoi confronti, ma é del pari ovvio - per me e non solo per me - che un eventuale terzo che dovesse finirci a letto non é e non potrà ritenersi esente da responsabilità.


Ha la responsabilità di essere andato con una donna con il suo permesso. E di sicuro non doveva chiedere il permesso a te. E' tua moglie che avrebbe nel caso dovuto metterti al corrente e comportarsi correttamente verso di te (lei, come me, come chiunque ha tradito).

Ma come si fa a stare con donne che pensate che scopano in giro senza la consapevolezza di quello che fanno? 
Se mio marito scopasse con qualcuno non mi verrebbe nemmeno in mente che non l'abbia voluto indipendentemente dalle forzature (eventuali) di un'altra persona. Se pensassi una cosa simile di lui lo lascerei adesso senza nemmeno la certezza che mi abbia eventualmente tradito
Di un senza palle non saprei che farmene


----------



## spleen (26 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> *Non scomodiamo Gesù per queste cose, ti scongiuro...
> *
> Io non delegò affatto a una sola parte.
> 
> Io definisco solo "la parte con cui alla fine della fiera devo vedermela io, e cioè MIA MOGLIE (o mio marito, si capisce)


Non è mica solo Lui ad aver detto ste cose. Ieri ho citatao Dostoevskij (in un impulso irrefrenabile di snobismo )
Ma a me piace comunque ricordare Fabrizio De Andrè col suo ..... sentirsi assolti ma siete comunque coinvolti.

Sono d'accodo con Danny quando parla in particolare dell' individualismo deresponsabilizzante dei nostri tempi.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Maggio 2016)

*skorpio*

Giornata incasinata oggi per me quindi ritieniti quotato a vita. Verdi straesautiti


----------



## Jim Cain (26 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma il terzo deve restare TERZO
> E io e mia moglie restare COPPIA
> 
> Lo ha spiegato bene Bruni prima
> ...


Gli altri rimangono fuori.
É che c'è chi ritiene che abbiano qualcosa da pagare per il tempo in cui sono stati 'dentro'.
Come ha scritto Danny, se tu hai una storia con una donna impegnata te ne sbatti delle 'conseguenze' esattamente come il tradito se ne sbatte nel momento in cui si 'vendica'.


----------



## danny (26 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non scomodiamo Gesù per queste cose, ti scongiuro...
> 
> Io non delegò affatto a una sola parte.
> 
> Io definisco solo "la parte con cui alla fine della fiera devo vedermela io, e cioè MIA MOGLIE (o mio marito, si capisce)


Skorpio, questo lo hanno capito anche i sassi.
Dovrebbe essere così, e sarebbe meglio che fosse sempre così.
Perché chi ha tradito è la moglie, non l'amante.
IL concetto è chiaro
Però non va sempre a finire così, lo sappiamo tutti.
Perché non tutte le persone hanno un senso di responsabilità tale da evitare che le cose vadano diversamente.
Perché non tutte ci ragionano sopra.
Perché magari prevale la rabbia.
O perché magari come nel mio caso l'amante si era messo in competizione con me, e voleva che mia moglie si separasse da me, e faceva i regali a mia figlia (che mia moglie buttava via), e... che cazzo, come lo definisci uno così? 
Un egoista. Uno che per stare bene lui passa sopra tutto. 
E di tutto il resto e del come ci arrivi chi se ne frega.
Certo che quando tu desideri una persona ti è difficile vedere il resto.
Ma è qui che si vede la persona, l'uomo, ma anche la donna.
Perché non schiacci gli altri per soddisfare te stesso. E certo che la colpa del tradimento è di mia moglie.
Ma infatti lei ne ha portato tutte le conseguenze, lei viveva in casa con me e ha sopportato tutte le litigate. 
Lui, niente. E questo lo chiamiamo amore? 
Questo è desiderio, nulla più. Il desiderio è uno schiacciasassi che prosegue inarrestabile e non si accorge di quello che calpesta.


----------



## Nicka (26 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Stamani mia moglie è a lavoro.
> 
> Io per poter dire che ho un bel rapporto devo "sperare" fiducioso nella correttezza dei suoi colleghi????
> 
> Ma siamo fuori????


Si cade spesso in un grosso equivoco... 
Si pensa che ci siano mandrie di stronzi/e che escono la mattina e vanno in cerca di gente sposata perché non hanno niente di meglio da fare, hanno come unico obiettivo quello di rovinare le coppie e se uno non ci sta avanti un altro.
Quasi mai si prende in considerazione il fatto che due persone possano interessarsi l'una all'altra nonostante abbiano dei compagni a casa. Siamo esseri umani, io mi stupirei se non accadesse. E nessuno di noi è immune dal potersi trovare in una situazione di interesse, ciò non significa essere le peggio merde. Per carità, la gente di merda esiste, ma io leggo più spesso di situazioni in cui il proprio compagno o compagna si è infatuato. È in questo che un eventuale amante non c'entra. I sentimenti, le spinte erotiche non si possono inventare, né pretendere, né costruire sul nulla. Non arriva il collega farfallone e ti conquista in quattro e quattro otto...se succede la colpa non è sua, ma diciamo che c'è qualcosa che tocca in chi si fa abbindolare...e spesso capita perché il problema è all'interno della coppia. Allora cosa sarebbe giusto fare? Menare il farfallone o sedersi con la propria compagna e capire cosa sta succedendo? 

Meglio che mi faccia un altro caffè, mi sa che mi sono capita da sola


----------



## Brunetta (26 Maggio 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Ma perché fai finta di non capire ?
> È abbastanza ovvio che é tua moglie ad avere responsabilità nei tuoi confronti, ma é del pari ovvio - per me e non solo per me - che un eventuale terzo che dovesse finirci a letto non é e non potrà ritenersi esente da responsabilità.


Rispondo a te e a Danny.

Ma il tradito non è Dio e non è neanche il   "giusto" che può tirare la prima pietra e non è il Batman che ripristina l'ordine della società.
Il tradito è una persona che ha subito un tradimento da chi ha fatto promesse a lei ed è con il traditore che deve valutare se quello che è successo ha intaccato in modo irreversibile il loro rapporto.
Il tradito ha tutti i diritti di esplodere con insulti conto l'amante a caldo (e il calore può durare a lungo) ma non di teorizzare di responsabilità, di società e di relazioni sociali che non c'entrano niente e che non gli competono.
Essere traditi come Gesù, non fa diventare Gesù, che per altro non si è mai scagliato contro i traditori.Anzi se pensiamo alle parabole ha detto il contrario.
Ma mi fa abbastanza ridere che pur di affermare il diritto di prendere a pugni il rivale si vada a riesumare una religione di cui interessa poco normalmente.


----------



## Minerva (26 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io posso considerare scorretto chiunque, ma non è affidandosi alla correttezza altrui che devo riporre le mie speranze per avere un rapporto sano e soddisfacente


ovvio


----------



## Brunetta (26 Maggio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Skorpio, questo lo hanno capito anche i sassi.
> Dovrebbe essere così, e sarebbe meglio che fosse sempre così.
> Perché chi ha tradito è la moglie, non l'amante.
> IL concetto è chiaro
> ...


Ovvero tu lo colpevolizzi di aver avuto  "intenzioni serie"?
Se avesse voluto usare tua moglie per farsi solo qualche scopata sarebbe stato più responsabile?


----------



## Nocciola (26 Maggio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Skorpio, questo lo hanno capito anche i sassi.
> Dovrebbe essere così, e sarebbe meglio che fosse sempre così.
> Perché chi ha tradito è la moglie, non l'amante.
> IL concetto è chiaro
> ...


Lei cosa gli rispondeva? I regali perchè li accettava e poi li buttava?
Se io mi innamorassi di un uomo sposato e io fossi libera mi sentirei libera di dirgli che vorrei stare con lui alla luce del sole. Sta a lui fermarmi. Se non mi ferma perchè non dovrei desiderare di essere felice con la persona che ama?
Tutti traditi con stalker....
Peccato che poi ci fosse una moglie o un marito che abbia bloccato il numero, cancellato mail foto ecc ecc
Solo io e Nicka e non so chi altri abbiamo incontrato uomini che sono stati al proprio posto senza forzarci.
Cosa non si fa per giustificare i propri compagni per consentirci di continuare a stare con loro
tutti/e vittime questi traditori
Da traditrice è veramente surreale leggervi


----------



## Jim Cain (26 Maggio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ha la responsabilità di essere andato con una donna con il suo permesso. E di sicuro non doveva chiedere il permesso a te. E' tua moglie che avrebbe nel caso dovuto metterti al corrente e comportarsi correttamente verso di te (lei, come me, come chiunque ha tradito).
> 
> Ma come si fa a stare con donne che pensate che scopano in giro senza la consapevolezza di quello che fanno?
> Se mio marito scopasse con qualcuno non mi verrebbe nemmeno in mente che non l'abbia voluto indipendentemente dalle forzature (eventuali) di un'altra persona. Se pensassi una cosa simile di lui lo lascerei adesso senza nemmeno la certezza che mi abbia eventualmente tradito
> Di un senza palle non saprei che farmene


Nessuno crede che la propria donna sia andata con un altro senza sapere cosa stesse facendo. Di incapaci di intendere e volere non ce ne sono. Ciò posto, escludere il 'terzo' da ogni responsabilità lo trovo rigido e assai formalistico, anche perché c'è 'terzo' e 'terzo'. C'è quello che manco sai che faccia ha e c'è quello che conosci da una vita ; c'è quello che si fa i cazzi suoi e quello che asseconda il rancore dell'amante nei confronti del marito e lo pompa a dismisura.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Si cade spesso in un grosso equivoco...
> Si pensa che ci siano mandrie di stronzi/e che escono la mattina e vanno in cerca di gente sposata perché non hanno niente di meglio da fare, hanno come unico obiettivo quello di rovinare le coppie e se uno non ci sta avanti un altro.
> Quasi mai si prende in considerazione il fatto che due persone possano interessarsi l'una all'altra nonostante abbiano dei compagni a casa. Siamo esseri umani, io mi stupirei se non accadesse. E nessuno di noi è immune dal potersi trovare in una situazione di interesse, ciò non significa essere le peggio merde. Per carità, la gente di merda esiste, ma io leggo più spesso di situazioni in cui il proprio compagno o compagna si è infatuato. È in questo che un eventuale amante non c'entra. I sentimenti, le spinte erotiche non si possono inventare, né pretendere, né costruire sul nulla. Non arriva il collega farfallone e ti conquista in quattro e quattro otto...se succede la colpa non è sua, ma diciamo che c'è qualcosa che tocca in chi si fa abbindolare...e spesso capita perché il problema è all'interno della coppia. Allora cosa sarebbe giusto fare? Menare il farfallone o sedersi con la propria compagna e capire cosa sta succedendo?
> 
> Meglio che mi faccia un altro caffè, mi sa che mi sono capita da sola


Per me sei chiarissima
E va be tanto lo sai


----------



## Minerva (26 Maggio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ha la responsabilità di essere andato con una donna con il suo permesso.* E di sicuro non doveva chiedere il permesso a te*. E' tua moglie che avrebbe nel caso dovuto metterti al corrente e comportarsi correttamente verso di te (lei, come me, come chiunque ha tradito).
> 
> Ma come si fa a stare con donne che pensate che scopano in giro senza la consapevolezza di quello che fanno?
> Se mio marito scopasse con qualcuno non mi verrebbe nemmeno in mente che non l'abbia voluto indipendentemente dalle forzature (eventuali) di un'altra persona. Se pensassi una cosa simile di lui lo lascerei adesso senza nemmeno la certezza che mi abbia eventualmente tradito
> Di un senza palle non saprei che farmene


oddio che perentorietà.
quello che mi perplime è al solito tanta apertura che si deve avere per chi tradisce e un rigore assoluto per questo tipo di concetti


----------



## danny (26 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Si cade spesso in un grosso equivoco...
> Si pensa che ci siano mandrie di stronzi/e che escono la mattina e vanno in cerca di gente sposata perché non hanno niente di meglio da fare, hanno come unico obiettivo quello di rovinare le coppie e se uno non ci sta avanti un altro.
> *Quasi mai si prende in considerazione il fatto che due persone possano interessarsi l'una all'altra nonostante abbiano dei compagni a casa*. Siamo esseri umani, io mi stupirei se non accadesse. E nessuno di noi è immune dal potersi trovare in una situazione di interesse, ciò non significa essere le peggio merde. Per carità, la gente di merda esiste, ma io leggo più spesso di situazioni in cui il proprio compagno o compagna si è infatuato. È in questo che un eventuale amante non c'entra. I sentimenti, le spinte erotiche non si possono inventare, né pretendere, né costruire sul nulla. Non arriva il collega farfallone e ti conquista in quattro e quattro otto...se succede la colpa non è sua, ma diciamo che c'è qualcosa che tocca in chi si fa abbindolare...e spesso capita perché il problema è all'interno della coppia. Allora cosa sarebbe giusto fare? Menare il farfallone o sedersi con la propria compagna e capire cosa sta succedendo?
> 
> Meglio che mi faccia un altro caffè, mi sa che mi sono capita da sola


Toglierei il mai.
E pure il quasi.
Quella che descrivi è la situazione più comune e credo sia accaduta a tutti.
E pure a me.
Dov'è la differenza quindi?
Nella valutazione di quello che fai.
Io mi sono fatto anni fa la ex di un mio amico. Lei lo aveva appena lasciato ed è venuta da me.
Lei ha deciso di venire con me, ma io ho accettato.
Non fa niente che lei volesse me, che a me piacesse lei.
Io sono stato ugualmente responsabile verso il mio amico (ex) per aver accettato.
Mi sono sentito uno stronzo. E sicuramente lo ero. Perché comunque gli ho causato dolore, perché lui era ancora innamorato di lei e speravo di tornarci insieme.
E potevo evitarlo.


----------



## bettypage (26 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Si cade spesso in un grosso equivoco...
> Si pensa che ci siano mandrie di stronzi/e che escono la mattina e vanno in cerca di gente sposata perché non hanno niente di meglio da fare, hanno come unico obiettivo quello di rovinare le coppie e se uno non ci sta avanti un altro.
> Quasi mai si prende in considerazione il fatto che due persone possano interessarsi l'una all'altra nonostante abbiano dei compagni a casa. Siamo esseri umani, io mi stupirei se non accadesse. E nessuno di noi è immune dal potersi trovare in una situazione di interesse, ciò non significa essere le peggio merde. Per carità, la gente di merda esiste, ma io leggo più spesso di situazioni in cui il proprio compagno o compagna si è infatuato. È in questo che un eventuale amante non c'entra. I sentimenti, le spinte erotiche non si possono inventare, né pretendere, né costruire sul nulla. Non arriva il collega farfallone e ti conquista in quattro e quattro otto...se succede la colpa non è sua, ma diciamo che c'è qualcosa che tocca in chi si fa abbindolare...e spesso capita perché il problema è all'interno della coppia. Allora cosa sarebbe giusto fare? Menare il farfallone o sedersi con la propria compagna e capire cosa sta succedendo?
> 
> Meglio che mi faccia un altro caffè, mi sa che mi sono capita da sola


Ah ma non è così??? Io guardo prima se hanno la fede e poi li circuisco o anzi no, cammino sempre a testa bassa ben coperta in modo di non tentare e non esser tentata e se qualcuno ci prova vado da papà-marito a far sgridare cotanto ardire:rotfl:
Si è capito molto bene il tuo pensiero, tolto il caso di chi colleziona reggiseni (cit. Perplesso) quando scattano certe dinamiche sono ben più complesse


----------



## Nocciola (26 Maggio 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Nessuno crede che la propria donna sia andata con un altro senza sapere cosa stesse facendo. Di incapaci di intendere e volere non ce ne sono. Ciò posto, escludere il 'terzo' da ogni responsabilità lo trovo rigido e assai formalistico, anche perché c'è 'terzo' e 'terzo'. *C'è quello che manco sai che faccia ha e c'è quello che conosci da una vita *; c'è quello che si fa i cazzi suoi e quello che asseconda il rancore dell'amante nei confronti del marito e lo pompa a dismisura.


Questa differenza la colgo benissimo avendola vissuta

Ma se mi pompa a dismisura verso mio marito sono scema io a lasciare che lo faccia. Lui è uno stronzo ma io mi incazzerei con mio marito che le ha permesso di farlo
Ripeto io non ho mai incontrato un uomo che si permettesse di dire A di mio marito. Se lo facesse sarebbe fuori dalla mia vita prima ancora di entrarci.


----------



## Jim Cain (26 Maggio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> oddio che perentorietà.
> quello che mi perplime è al solito tanta apertura che si deve avere per chi tradisce e un rigore assoluto per questo tipo di concetti


...forse perché chi sostiene certe tesi ha solo tradito e non é mai stato tradito....


----------



## danny (26 Maggio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ovvero tu lo colpevolizzi di aver avuto  "*intenzioni serie*"?
> Se avesse voluto usare tua moglie per farsi solo qualche scopata sarebbe stato più responsabile?


Nel momento in cui dopo si è scoperto che aveva comunque un'altra in canna le sue intenzioni erano solo quelle di avere un'amante libera da un marito geloso.


----------



## perplesso (26 Maggio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Il neretto è l'espressione dello stesso individualismo privo di responsabilità di chi considera gli altri come strumenti per soddisfare il proprio piacere che sto stigmatizzando nei miei interventi.
> Non siamo lontani dal definire una valutazione comune.
> Ovvero che ognuno di noi dovrebbe valutare le conseguenze delle proprie azioni sugli altri.
> Che è il senso di responsabilità, che rende gli individui  "persone" e non "cose.


e lo stile Caltanissetta 1953 è esattamente il togliere responsabilità alla traditrice/al traditore.

ed è curioso notare come ci sia stata una spaccatura quasi lineare tra uomini e donne su questo aspetto,nel 3d.


----------



## Minerva (26 Maggio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ovvero tu lo colpevolizzi di aver avuto  "intenzioni serie"?
> Se avesse voluto usare tua moglie per farsi solo qualche scopata sarebbe stato più responsabile?


tutto quello che hai scritto è molto sensato e corretto .ci sei arrivata in anni di riflessioni e allontanamento psicologico dall'evento perché ricordo discorsi diversi .oggi sai metterti lucidamente dalla parte di tutti e tre gli attori
questo vuol solo dire che il forum ha un'utilità  reale


----------



## danny (26 Maggio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Lei cosa gli rispondeva? I regali perchè li accettava e poi li buttava?
> Se io mi innamorassi di un uomo sposato e io fossi libera mi sentirei libera di dirgli che vorrei stare con lui alla luce del sole. *Sta a lui fermarmi.* Se non mi ferma perchè non dovrei desiderare di essere felice con la persona che ama?
> Tutti traditi con stalker....
> Peccato che poi ci fosse una moglie o un marito che abbia bloccato il numero, cancellato mail foto ecc ecc
> ...


Tu valuti solo la tua esperienza, ma nel mondo ci sono tante persone diverse.
E tante storie differenti.


----------



## bettypage (26 Maggio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Skorpio, questo lo hanno capito anche i sassi.
> Dovrebbe essere così, e sarebbe meglio che fosse sempre così.
> Perché chi ha tradito è la moglie, non l'amante.
> IL concetto è chiaro
> ...


Però  a tua moglie piaceva questo invertebrato e forse è questo il punto


----------



## Brunetta (26 Maggio 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Nessuno crede che la propria donna sia andata con un altro senza sapere cosa stesse facendo. Di incapaci di intendere e volere non ce ne sono. Ciò posto, escludere il 'terzo' da ogni responsabilità lo trovo rigido e assai formalistico, anche perché c'è 'terzo' e 'terzo'. C'è quello che manco sai che faccia ha e c'è quello che conosci da una vita ; c'è quello che si fa i cazzi suoi e quello che asseconda il rancore dell'amante nei confronti del marito e lo pompa a dismisura.



Jim se l'amante di tua moglie era un tuo amico è uno stronzo che ha tradito te. Ma ti ha tradito in quanto amico, non in quanto amante.
Io che, modestamente, di corna ne ho avute di tutti i tipi, ho amanti che disprezzo e altre no. Dipende dalla relazione che avevano con me.
Ma teorizzare in generale la responsabilità dell'amante è un modo per buttare fuori la puzza, ma tenere la spazzatura in casa.


----------



## Jim Cain (26 Maggio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Questa differenza la colgo benissimo avendola vissuta
> 
> Ma se mi pompa a dismisura verso mio marito sono scema io a lasciare che lo faccia. Lui è uno stronzo ma io mi incazzerei con mio marito che le ha permesso di farlo
> Ripeto io non ho mai incontrato un uomo che si permettesse di dire A di mio marito. Se lo facesse sarebbe fuori dalla mia vita prima ancora di entrarci.


Tu faresti così. Nel mio caso é andata diversamente. Anche lei si infastidiva se lui parlava male di me, ma solo nel caso in cui era lui a prendere il discorso (o, magari, a fare ironia sul sottoscritto). Se era lei a iniziare a parlar male di me era diverso, visto che lui assecondava con precisione micidiale quel rancore, ovviamente veicolandolo a suo favore.


----------



## banshee (26 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Si cade spesso in un grosso equivoco...
> Si pensa che ci siano mandrie di stronzi/e che escono la mattina e vanno in cerca di gente sposata perché non hanno niente di meglio da fare, hanno come unico obiettivo quello di rovinare le coppie e se uno non ci sta avanti un altro.
> Quasi mai si prende in considerazione il fatto che due persone possano interessarsi l'una all'altra nonostante abbiano dei compagni a casa. Siamo esseri umani, io mi stupirei se non accadesse. E nessuno di noi è immune dal potersi trovare in una situazione di interesse, ciò non significa essere le peggio merde. Per carità, la gente di merda esiste, ma io leggo più spesso di situazioni in cui il proprio compagno o compagna si è infatuato. È in questo che un eventuale amante non c'entra. I sentimenti, le spinte erotiche non si possono inventare, né pretendere, né costruire sul nulla. Non arriva il collega farfallone e ti conquista in quattro e quattro otto...se succede la colpa non è sua, ma diciamo che c'è qualcosa che tocca in chi si fa abbindolare...e spesso capita perché il problema è all'interno della coppia. Allora cosa sarebbe giusto fare? Menare il farfallone o sedersi con la propria compagna e capire cosa sta succedendo?
> 
> Meglio che mi faccia un altro caffè, mi sa che mi sono capita da sola


io ti ho capito benissimo e condivido.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Maggio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Tu valuti solo la tua esperienza, ma nel mondo ci sono tante persone diverse.
> E tante storie differenti.


E tanti modi per giustificare 

Con tutto l'affetto possibile


----------



## Minerva (26 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Si cade spesso in un grosso equivoco...
> Si pensa che ci siano mandrie di stronzi/e che escono la mattina e vanno in cerca di gente sposata perché non hanno niente di meglio da fare, hanno come unico obiettivo quello di rovinare le coppie e se uno non ci sta avanti un altro.
> Quasi mai si prende in considerazione il fatto che due persone possano interessarsi l'una all'altra nonostante abbiano dei compagni a casa. Siamo esseri umani, io mi stupirei se non accadesse. E nessuno di noi è immune dal potersi trovare in una situazione di interesse, *ciò non significa essere le peggio merde*. Per carità, la gente di merda esiste, ma io leggo più spesso di situazioni in cui il proprio compagno o compagna si è infatuato. È in questo che un eventuale amante non c'entra. I sentimenti, le spinte erotiche non si possono inventare, né pretendere, né costruire sul nulla. Non arriva il collega farfallone e ti conquista in quattro e quattro otto...se succede la colpa non è sua, ma diciamo che c'è qualcosa che tocca in chi si fa abbindolare...e spesso capita perché il problema è all'interno della coppia. Allora cosa sarebbe giusto fare? Menare il farfallone o sedersi con la propria compagna e capire cosa sta succedendo?
> 
> Meglio che mi faccia un altro caffè, mi sa che mi sono capita da sola


ma certo.questo non toglie che si parli di responsabilità che varieranno da caso a caso e da persona a persona


----------



## danny (26 Maggio 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> ...forse perché chi sostiene certe tesi ha solo tradito e non é mai stato tradito....


Forse.
Io ho avuto entrambe le esperienze.
In vari momenti della mia vita, ovviamente.


----------



## banshee (26 Maggio 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> ...forse perché chi sostiene certe tesi ha solo tradito e non é mai stato tradito....


non è così. io sono stata tradita e non ho mai tradito  eppure la penso anche io così..


----------



## Skorpio (26 Maggio 2016)

*...*



Nicka ha detto:


> Si cade spesso in un grosso equivoco...
> Si pensa che ci siano mandrie di stronzi/e che escono la mattina e vanno in cerca di gente sposata perché non hanno niente di meglio da fare, hanno come unico obiettivo quello di rovinare le coppie e se uno non ci sta avanti un altro.
> Quasi mai si prende in considerazione il fatto che due persone possano interessarsi l'una all'altra nonostante abbiano dei compagni a casa. Siamo esseri umani, io mi stupirei se non accadesse. E nessuno di noi è immune dal potersi trovare in una situazione di interesse, ciò non significa essere le peggio merde. Per carità, la gente di merda esiste, ma io leggo più spesso di situazioni in cui il proprio compagno o compagna si è infatuato. È in questo che un eventuale amante non c'entra. I sentimenti, le spinte erotiche non si possono inventare, né pretendere, né costruire sul nulla. Non arriva il collega farfallone e ti conquista in quattro e quattro otto...se succede la colpa non è sua, ma diciamo che c'è qualcosa che tocca in chi si fa abbindolare...e spesso capita perché il problema è all'interno della coppia. Allora cosa sarebbe giusto fare? Menare il farfallone o sedersi con la propria compagna e capire cosa sta succedendo?
> 
> Meglio che mi faccia un altro caffè, mi sa che mi sono capita da sola


È proprio cosi..
E capisco che accertare che possa accadere inquieta.. E accadere di subire a noi agita...

E allora vanno definiti i "professionisti del crimine".....

E perseguiti, e chi ci è "caduto" è poco più di una vittima inconsapevole.

E incapace di intendere e di volere


----------



## Nocciola (26 Maggio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Però  a tua moglie piaceva questo invertebrati e forse questo il punto


standing ovation
Questo dovrebbe fare incazzare e non l'inverteprato
Prendere coscienza di aver sposato una persona (discorso generale) che ha scelto una persona così, che ha permesso cose così.


----------



## Jim Cain (26 Maggio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Forse.
> Io ho avuto entrambe le esperienze.
> In vari momenti della mia vita, ovviamente.


Anche io.
E quando ho incontrato l'ex marito della mia attuale compagna ero ben consapevole del fatto che se le avessi prese ci stavano tutte ! 
Perciò non riesco proprio a condividere chi sostiene che il 'terzo' non c'entri una mazza...


----------



## danny (26 Maggio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Però  a tua moglie piaceva questo invertebrato e forse è questo il punto


Quando ci piace qualcuno vediamo le sue parti migliori e indubbiamente ne ha.
Stando dall'altra parte non posso non vedere i limiti.
Credo sia normale.


----------



## danny (26 Maggio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> E tanti modi per giustificare
> 
> Con tutto l'affetto possibile


Certo.
Ma perché ognuno di noi ha bisogno di farlo quando sa di fare qualcosa che non è propriamente giusto.
Vale per traditi e traditori.


----------



## Nicka (26 Maggio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Toglierei il mai.
> E pure il quasi.
> Quella che descrivi è la situazione più comune e credo sia accaduta a tutti.
> E pure a me.
> ...


L'hai fatto, ok, hai perseverato? Negli anni successivi ti sei trombato tutte le donne dei tuoi amici? Evidentemente hai capito che sei stato stronzo e ti sei corretto e a me questo basta.
Io ho fatto puttanate nella mia vita, ma ad esempio andare con l'uomo di una che conosco mai, credo che non riuscirei a sopportarlo, mi conosco e quello è un mio limite, ma sempre conoscendomi so che sono capace di altro, che è sempre far male potenzialmente a una (o più)  persone.


----------



## Minerva (26 Maggio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> E tanti modi per giustificare
> 
> Con tutto l'affetto possibile


guarda farfalla che non giustificarsi è sicuramente un bel punto di partenza , dopodiché c'è tanto altro da mettere sul piatto in un evento che può straziare una storia.
non essere stati scoperti non ti fa capire quello che avrebbe potuto provare tuo marito ...le reazioni a caldo poi possono essere davvero le più inaspettate.
e lo leggiamo spesso sulle pagine di cronaca.
è ovvio che non sia civile ad esempio prendere a sganassoni l'uomo che sta con tua moglie all'uscita del motel...ma sono momenti in cui può partire la brocca.
e ritengo realistico che io amante debba metterlo in conto 
da qui , nel mio studio tutta calma in questa mattina soleggiata di maggio ti posso scrivere che mai farei una piazzata ad una donna per strada scoprendola abbracciata a mio marito....a caldo non ci potrei giurare


----------



## Jim Cain (26 Maggio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Jim se l'amante di tua moglie era un tuo amico è uno stronzo che ha tradito te. Ma ti ha tradito in quanto amico, non in quanto amante.
> Io che, modestamente, di corna ne ho avute di tutti i tipi, ho amanti che disprezzo e altre no. Dipende dalla relazione che avevano con me.
> Ma teorizzare in generale la responsabilità dell'amante è un modo per buttare fuori la puzza, ma tenere la spazzatura in casa.


Non era un amico ma un buon conoscente.
Ero stato al suo matrimonio e al funerale della madre. Ciò detto, non mi sono mai sognato di attribuire a lui la responsabilità. La responsabilità era di chi mi doveva qualcosa, non del 'terzo'.
Ma é anche vero che il terzo ha brigato parecchio perché io lasciassi moglie e casa, e pertanto - così come lui faceva il suo gioco nella speranza di poter occupare il mio posto - così mi é sembrato perfettamente normale e speculare fargliela pagare in quel modo. Ah, la di lui moglie mi ringraziò.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Maggio 2016)

Mah il tradito è Clint Eastwood o Gianmaria Volonté?
Immagino il primo, nobile giustiziere che ripristina l'ordine e, dopo averle prese, ridicolizza l'uomo col fucile che lo voleva colpire al cuore, perché si è corazzato, e lo uccide con la sua pistola dalla canna più corta.
Caspita che metafora!


----------



## Jim Cain (26 Maggio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> guarda farfalla che non giustificarsi è sicuramente un bel punto di partenza , dopodiché c'è tanto altro da mettere sul piatto in un evento che può straziare una storia.
> non essere stati scoperti non ti fa capire quello che avrebbe potuto provare tuo marito ...le reazioni a caldo poi possono essere davvero le più inaspettate.
> e lo leggiamo spesso sulle pagine di cronaca.
> è ovvio che non sia civile ad esempio prendere a sganassoni l'uomo che sta con tua moglie all'uscita del motel...ma sono momenti in cui può partire la brocca.
> ...


'Realistico' é la parola chiave.
É realistico che tu, in quanto terzo (ma comunque attore della commedia), soffra le conseguenze di scelte anche tue, soprattutto se hai da perdere...


----------



## Nocciola (26 Maggio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Certo.
> Ma perché ognuno di noi ha bisogno di farlo quando sa di fare qualcosa che non è propriamente giusto.
> Vale per traditi e traditori.


Per alcuni traditi e per alcuni traditori
Ho sempre "criticato" entrambi. Odio le giustificazioni postume


----------



## bettypage (26 Maggio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Quando ci piace qualcuno vediamo le sue parti migliori e indubbiamente ne ha.
> Stando dall'altra parte non posso non vedere i limiti.
> Credo sia normale.


Scusa però le persone non sono a compartimenti stagni, uno se ci piace, ci piace nell insieme.
sai, sembra un po' il caso di quelle mamme che giustificano i figli perché si sono fatti trascinare nella bravata,  ma resta il fatto che le amicizie se l è scelte verosimilmente tuo figlio perché si trova bene.


----------



## danny (26 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> È proprio cosi..
> E capisco che accertare che possa accadere inquieta.. E accadere di subire a noi agita...
> 
> E allora vanno definiti i *"professionisti del crimine".....*
> ...


Mizzega!!!!!
No, dai dopo questa mi ritiro...
Skorpio, questo thread sembra la partita scapoli vs ammogliati.
Non è una competizione tra una squadra e l'altra.
Non me ne frega un cazzo di dire che un amante è un criminale, anche perché non sono un santo! Non potrò mai scagliare la prima pietra, capisci o no?
Sembra che vivi in Iran, accidenti.
Boh, secondo me non ci si è proprio letti.
Se si è convinti di essere perseguitati, per carità, non posso far niente per far cambiare idea.
Detto con simpatia.


----------



## perplesso (26 Maggio 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Non era un amico ma un buon conoscente.
> Ero stato al suo matrimonio e al funerale della madre. Ciò detto, non mi sono mai sognato di attribuire a lui la responsabilità. La responsabilità era di chi mi doveva qualcosa, non del 'terzo'.
> Ma é anche vero che il terzo ha brigato parecchio perché io lasciassi moglie e casa, e pertanto - così come lui faceva il suo gioco nella speranza di poter occupare il mio posto - così mi é sembrato perfettamente normale e speculare fargliela pagare in quel modo. Ah, la di lui moglie mi ringraziò.


riesci ad astrarti dal tuo caso personalissimo e a pensare che non funziona così sempre?

poi non so dove vivi tu, ma qui da me se una persona viene al funerale di mia madre o al mio matrimonio, è un amico, non un "buon conoscente" che francamente fatico a capire che debba significare.


----------



## Minerva (26 Maggio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Scusa però le persone non sono a compartimenti stagni, uno se ci piace, ci piace nell insieme.
> sai, sembra un po' il caso di quelle mamme che giustificano i figli perché si sono fatti trascinare nella bravata,  ma resta il *fatto che le amicizie se l è scelte verosimilmente tuo figlio perché si trova bene*.


molto giusto ma a te staranno comunque sul cazzo quegli amici


----------



## Nocciola (26 Maggio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> guarda farfalla che non giustificarsi è sicuramente un bel punto di partenza , dopodiché c'è tanto altro da mettere sul piatto in un evento che può straziare una storia.
> non essere stati scoperti non ti fa capire quello che avrebbe potuto provare tuo marito ...*le reazioni a caldo poi possono essere davvero le più inaspettate.*
> e lo leggiamo spesso sulle pagine di cronaca.
> è ovvio che non sia civile ad esempio prendere a sganassoni l'uomo che sta con tua moglie all'uscita del motel...ma sono momenti in cui può partire la brocca.
> ...


Ma certo che non posso sapere le sue reazioni. Ma le sue reazioni mi darebbero la conferma o la smentita di quel che penso di lui


----------



## danny (26 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> L'hai fatto, ok, hai perseverato? Negli anni successivi ti sei trombato tutte le donne dei tuoi amici? *Evidentemente hai capito che sei stato stronzo e ti sei corretto e a me questo basta*.
> Io ho fatto puttanate nella mia vita, ma ad esempio andare con l'uomo di una che conosco mai, credo che non riuscirei a sopportarlo, mi conosco e quello è un mio limite, ma sempre conoscendomi so che sono capace di altro, che è sempre far male potenzialmente a una (o più)  persone.


Diciamo che quando capisci di essere stati stronzi in più di una occasione tendi a comprendere anche quando sono altri a fare gli stronzi e ti è più facile perdonare piuttosto che puntare il dito contro.
Però per arrivare a definire che ero stato stronzo ho dovuto fare un mio percorso.


----------



## Minerva (26 Maggio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma certo che non posso sapere le sue reazioni. Ma le sue reazioni mi darebbero la conferma o la smentita di quel che penso di lui


cioè è sotto esame?:singleeye:


----------



## spleen (26 Maggio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Rispondo a te e a Danny.
> 
> Ma il tradito non è Dio e non è neanche il   "giusto" che può tirare la prima pietra e non è il Batman che ripristina l'ordine della società.
> Il tradito è una persona che ha subito un tradimento da chi ha fatto promesse a lei ed è con il traditore che deve valutare se quello che è successo ha intaccato in modo irreversibile il loro rapporto.
> ...


Mi cominci a confondere "peccato con peccatore" pure tu adesso? 

Secondo me Danny dice una cosa diversa: Se non c'è stigma sociale per il tradimento perchè il complice del traditore è "assolto"? In base a cosa vado a stigmatizzare il comportamento una persona? Al fatto che ha ricevuto la fregatura per interposta persona e non direttamente?
Cioè è il fatto di essere direttamente fregati che fa la differenza?
Cioè con lo stesso concetto il mandante di un omicidio è innocente insomma?

Sul neretto vedo che cominci a interiorizzare il concetto di incapacità di dosare a caldo reazioni di difesa.


----------



## Foglia (26 Maggio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> guarda farfalla che non giustificarsi è sicuramente un bel punto di partenza , dopodiché c'è tanto altro da mettere sul piatto in un evento che può straziare una storia.
> non essere stati scoperti non ti fa capire quello che avrebbe potuto provare tuo marito ...le reazioni a caldo poi possono essere davvero le più inaspettate.
> e lo leggiamo spesso sulle pagine di cronaca.
> è ovvio che non sia civile ad esempio prendere a sganassoni l'uomo che sta con tua moglie all'uscita del motel...ma sono momenti in cui può partire la brocca.
> ...



A caldo condivido. Invece non capisco proprio chi si "vendica" a freddo on gli amanti. Ma neppure quando questi - magari innamorati, o interessati... che ne so - cercano di prendere il posto del tradito. Cioè... pure in questa ipotesi farei davvero il minimo indispensabile per difendermi. Perché diversamente, a spostare l'attenzione sull'amante, è come dire quel che ha efficacemente descritto Brunetta: voglio liberarmi dalla puzza, e tengo la spazzatura in casa.


----------



## perplesso (26 Maggio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Mizzega!!!!!
> No, dai dopo questa mi ritiro...
> Skorpio, questo thread sembra la partita scapoli vs ammogliati.
> Non è una competizione tra una squadra e l'altra.
> ...


gli è che senza credo accorgersene, è scattata la molla del possesso, che è una cosa innata in molti di quelli che hanno postato.

e sul possesso ci si dividerà sempre, tra coloro che non riescono a concepire i rapporti se non in forma estremamente territoriale e chi sa di non aver bisogno di questo per sentirsi e far sentire qualcuno in un certo modo.


----------



## Minerva (26 Maggio 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> A caldo condivido. *Invece non capisco proprio chi si "vendica" a freddo on gli amanti*. Ma neppure quando questi - magari innamorati, o interessati... che ne so - cercano di prendere il posto del tradito. Cioè... pure in questa ipotesi farei davvero il minimo indispensabile per difendermi. Perché diversamente, a spostare l'attenzione sull'amante, è come dire quel che ha efficacemente descritto Brunetta: voglio liberarmi dalla puzza, e tengo la spazzatura in casa.


non capisco in genere la vendetta, *per me *è tempo tolto ad una ricostruzione personale o di coppia .


----------



## bettypage (26 Maggio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mah il tradito è Clint Eastwood o Gianmaria Volonté?
> Immagino il primo, nobile giustiziere che ripristina l'ordine e, dopo averle prese, ridicolizza l'uomo col fucile che lo voleva colpire al cuore, perché si è corazzato, e lo uccide con la sua pistola dalla canna più corta.
> Caspita che metafora!


Oh Gianmaria Volonté :inlove:


----------



## Nocciola (26 Maggio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> cioè è sotto esame?:singleeye:


No
Semplicemente se penso di aver sposato un uomo che è in un certo modo e scopro che non lo è, rimetto in discussione le mie scelte


----------



## Foglia (26 Maggio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> gli è che senza credo accorgesene, è scattata la molla del possesso, che è una cosa innata in molti di quelli che hanno postato.
> 
> e *sul possesso ci si dividerà sempre, tra coloro che non riescono a concepire i rapporti se non in forma estremamente territoriale e chi sa di non aver bisogno di questo per sentirsi e far sentire qualcuno in un certo modo*.



Belle parole 

Me le traduci? Perché al di là della bella semantica letterale, mi rinviano ad immagini tipo harem, o giù di lì. Il che - per i miei canoni, sia chiaro  - non è altrettanto bello.


----------



## danny (26 Maggio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Scusa però le persone non sono a compartimenti stagni, *uno se ci piace, ci piace nell insieme.*
> sai, sembra un po' il caso di quelle mamme che giustificano i figli perché si sono fatti trascinare nella bravata,  ma resta il fatto che le amicizie se l è scelte verosimilmente tuo figlio perché si trova bene.


Certo, ma quando ti piace non scorgi i suoi difetti. Ne hai una visione un po' idealizzata.
Sei un po' lontano da una valutazione razionale di chi non ha alcun coinvolgimento sentimentale.


----------



## Minerva (26 Maggio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> No
> Semplicemente se penso di aver sposato un uomo che è in un certo modo e scopro che non lo è, rimetto in discussione le mie scelte


pensa alla scoperta che fa lui


----------



## Nocciola (26 Maggio 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> A caldo condivido. Invece non capisco proprio chi si "vendica" a freddo on gli amanti. Ma neppure quando questi - magari innamorati, o interessati... che ne so - cercano di prendere il posto del tradito. Cioè... pure in questa ipotesi farei davvero il minimo indispensabile per difendermi. Perché diversamente, a spostare l'attenzione sull'amante, è come dire quel che ha efficacemente descritto Brunetta: *voglio liberarmi dalla puzza, e tengo la spazzatura in casa*.


questa me l'ero persa:up:


----------



## Jim Cain (26 Maggio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> riesci ad astrarti dal tuo caso personalissimo e a pensare che non funziona così sempre?
> 
> poi non so dove vivi tu, ma qui da me se una persona viene al funerale di mia madre o al mio matrimonio, è un amico, non un "buon conoscente" che francamente fatico a capire che debba significare.


Parlo del mio caso perché é quello che conosco. Un caso in realtà come tanti altri che funge semplicemente da esempio. 
Dove vivo io uno del genere sarebbe stato massacrato di botte col consenso del 99 % di coloro che fossero stati al corrente della questione, quindi meglio non 'localizzare' l'accaduto. 
L'ho 'frequentato' sempre indirettamente, sebbene fossi presente sia al suo matrimonio che al funerale della madre (in prime nozze era sposato con una delle migliori amiche della mia ex moglie).


----------



## Nocciola (26 Maggio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> pensa alla scoperta che fa lui


Infatti anche lui prenderebbe nel caso le sue decisioni, ci mancherebbe


----------



## Minerva (26 Maggio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Infatti anche lui prenderebbe nel caso le sue decisioni, ci mancherebbe


aspetta.
c'è questo ipotetico tradimento ...tuo marito lo scopre e tu ti senti in grado di stare a giudicare la sua reazione in preda immagino ad una sofferenza lacerante?
non penso


----------



## bettypage (26 Maggio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Certo, ma quando ti piace non scorgi i suoi difetti. Ne hai una visione un po' idealizzata.
> Sei un po' lontano da una valutazione razionale di chi non ha alcun coinvolgimento sentimentale.


E lo so, però sta idealizzando proprio lui tra milioni di persone


----------



## Nobody (26 Maggio 2016)

luomo ha detto:


> ma....*lei dice che l amore per me nn e' stato mai messo in discussione*,,e' vero ,io sono stato assente a volte...immerso nei problemi quotidiani,,ma mentre io lottavo per tenere insieme la baracca (lavoro per conto mio)lei si trastullava in uno squallido motel di milano..non credo siamo pari..poi credo ma questo non e' sicuro ,che non sia la prima volta che mi tradisce,,,
> lei e' presente ,,*ma non riesce a comprendere il grande dolore che ho provato*,,,e sto pezzo di merda e' ancora li che ronza intorno...anche se la loro storia e' finita,,forse dovevo solo rompergli la la faccia,,,ma avrei perduto mia moglie e la mia dignita ...
> ,francamente io sto seguendo un psicoterapeuta ma nn si risolve ,molto...il problema e' mio ..ora..immagini tremende come macigni,,,sessualmente stiamo bene....ma so che si confida con un suo amico....io non mifido piu,,,e non e' quello che volevo dalla mia vita...


che dire, complimenti alla signora... lascia stare lui, il problema ce l'hai in casa.


----------



## Ross (26 Maggio 2016)

Km di pagine per stabilire cosa?

Che il principio più corretto con il terzo incomodo sia porgere l'altra guancia?

Stare zitto buono al posto tuo a marcire di rabbia e delusione senza il potersi concedere neanche il lusso di un vaffanculo al primo che passa è indice di sconfinata maturità?


----------



## perplesso (26 Maggio 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Belle parole
> 
> Me le traduci? Perché al di là della bella semantica letterale, mi rinviano ad immagini tipo harem, o giù di lì. Il che - per i miei canoni, sia chiaro  - non è altrettanto bello.


boh non pensavo agli harem, sinceramente.


pensavo più al 3d del vestito di Caciottina.   ed alle reazioni e a quello che in parecchio hanno scritto.

se lo rileggi, al netto di chi ha messo la questione sul piano dell'eleganza o meno del vestito, troverai più di uno che alla vista di un abito così audace, ha risposto in sostanza "copriti".

perchè soprattutto per gli uomini (ma anche per alcune donne) è insopportabile che altri uomini posino gli occhi sulla propria donna.   ed è evidente che una donna che va in giro con quel tipo di vestito, calamita gli sguardi.

Perchè è insopportabile?  perchè la mia donna è mia.  il suo corpo è mio e la sua avvenenza è solo per i miei occhi. quindi non vestiti audaci,tacchi importanti,etc....

capisci che con un simile concetto di territorialità (la mia donna è mia,il suo corpo è mio) si spersonalizza magari senza rendersene conto e si reagisce alle intromissioni in stile Caltanissetta 1953.

da qui diventa consequenziale sentirsi in diritto di "vendicarsi" se qualcuno prova a portarci via qualcosa che è nostro.
perchè se hai spersonalizzato la tua donna fino a questo punto, diventa normale considerare che sia responsabile il terzo che si è intromesso.   e non la moglie.  o almeno la sua responsabilità e nei fatti attenuata.

ora mi devi una birra, chè mi hai fatto scrivere troppo


----------



## Foglia (26 Maggio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Rispondo a te e a Danny.
> 
> Ma il tradito non è Dio e non è neanche il   "giusto" che può tirare la prima pietra e non è il Batman che ripristina l'ordine della società.
> Il tradito è una persona che ha subito un tradimento da chi ha fatto promesse a lei ed è con il traditore che deve valutare se quello che è successo ha intaccato in modo irreversibile il loro rapporto.
> ...



No, su questo non concordo. Anche se c'è tanta gente che continua ad accanirsi sugli amanti. Ma ci si incattivisce e basta. Secondo me, il "calore" è tale proprio perché istantaneo, o giù di lì. Dopo diventa solo una forma di imbruttimento del tradito


----------



## danny (26 Maggio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> No
> Semplicemente se penso di aver sposato un uomo che è in un certo modo e scopro che non lo è, rimetto in discussione le mie scelte


Non per puntualizzare, ma credo che la stessa cosa potrebbe pensarla tuo marito e arrivare alle stesse conclusioni.
Tu porti avanti un ragionamento come se in quella malaugurata occasione tu potessi avere il controllo di quello che accadrà. Ma non saranno solo le tue azioni a determinare ciò che potrà accadere.
E' semplicemente imprevedibile.


----------



## Skorpio (26 Maggio 2016)

*...*

Si sposta costantemente il cuore del problema, secondo me.

Se il problema è definire tutti i corresponsabili di un tradimento e metterli in sede di giudizio, è un conto.

Ci sta chi tradisce, ci sta il terzo o la terza..
Sapete bene che per me in qualche misura ci sta anche il tradito.

Se il problema è la concezione che ha del partner traditore, chi va a cercare il terzo per far "giustizia" io mi sono abbondantemente espresso


----------



## Nocciola (26 Maggio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> aspetta.
> c'è questo ipotetico tradimento ...tuo marito lo scopre e tu ti senti in grado di stare a giudicare la sua reazione in preda immagino ad una sofferenza lacerante?
> non penso


Ma io non giudico. Prendo atto. Perchè la sua reazione mi da la risposta di quello che pensa di me.
Se mi valuti una cretina che si è scopata uno sotto una pozione magica e questo ti serve per aiutarti ad accettare quello che è successo io prendo le misure. Tutto qui.
Se io per due anni e mezzo ho tenuto lui fuori dalla nostra coppia e ce lo fai entrare tu, prendo le misure ancora una volta.
Se invece prendi una decisione solo in base a me e te, qualunque questa sia, affronto la cosa e dopo averti dettto quello che desidero io prendo atto della tua decisione perchè so che il torto è mio al 100%


----------



## Minerva (26 Maggio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Non per puntualizzare, ma credo che la stessa cosa potrebbe pensarla tuo marito e arrivare alle stesse conclusioni.
> Tu porti avanti un ragionamento come se in quella malaugurata occasione tu potessi avere il controllo di quello che accadrà. Ma non saranno solo le tue azioni a determinare ciò che potrà accadere.
> E' semplicemente *imprevedibile.*


e lacerante.
stiamo parlando di roba che spacca il cuore e ti toglie il terreno sotto i piedi.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Km di pagine per stabilire cosa?
> 
> Che il principio più corretto con il terzo incomodo sia porgere l'altra guancia?
> 
> Stare zitto buono al posto tuo a marcire di rabbia e delusione senza il potersi concedere neanche il lusso di un vaffanculo al primo che passa è indice di sconfinata maturità?


E dove hai letto tutto questo?
Non devi porgere l'altra guancia, ma almeno porgila verso chi è responsabile


----------



## Minerva (26 Maggio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma io non giudico. Prendo atto. Perchè la sua reazione mi da la risposta di quello che pensa di me.
> *Se mi valuti una cretina che si è scopata uno sotto una pozione magic*a e questo ti serve per aiutarti ad accettare quello che è successo io prendo le misure. Tutto qui.
> Se io per due anni e mezzo ho tenuto lui fuori dalla nostra coppia e ce lo fai entrare tu, prendo le misure ancora una volta.
> Se invece prendi una decisione solo in base a me e te, qualunque questa sia, affronto la cosa e dopo averti dettto quello che desidero io prendo atto della tua decisione perchè so che il torto è mio al 100%


non penso che a quel punto sia quello il problema...di quanto tu possa essere matura e indipendente


----------



## Nocciola (26 Maggio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> *Non per puntualizzare, ma credo che la stessa cosa potrebbe pensarla tuo marito e arrivare alle stesse conclusioni.*
> Tu porti avanti un ragionamento come se in quella malaugurata occasione tu potessi avere il controllo di quello che accadrà. Ma non saranno solo le tue azioni a determinare ciò che potrà accadere.
> E' semplicemente imprevedibile.


Ma ne sono ben cosciente ed è un suo diritto.


----------



## Foglia (26 Maggio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> boh non pensavo agli harem, sinceramente.
> 
> 
> pensavo più al 3d del vestito di Caciottina.   ed alle reazioni e a quello che in parecchio hanno scritto.
> ...


La birra a te la offro più che volentieri :up: se mi vieni a trovare 

Ma dopo sta captatio benevolentiae beccati la risposta, che non concorda manco pè gnente con la tua 

E la liquido in poche parole: secondo me confondi possesso con controllo.


----------



## danny (26 Maggio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma io non giudico. Prendo atto. Perchè la sua reazione mi da la risposta di quello che pensa di me.
> *Se mi valuti una cretina che si è scopata uno sotto una pozione magica e questo ti serve per aiutarti ad accettare quello che è successo io prendo le misure*. Tutto qui.
> Se io per due anni e mezzo ho tenuto lui fuori dalla nostra coppia e ce lo fai entrare tu, prendo le misure ancora una volta.
> Se invece prendi una decisione solo in base a me e te, qualunque questa sia, affronto la cosa e dopo averti dettto quello che desidero io prendo atto della tua decisione perchè so che il torto è mio al 100%


Farfalla, ma tu come valuti tuo marito?
Sembra quasi che tu non lo conosca da come scrivi di lui.
In tanti anni che state insieme lui credo ti conosca bene.
E tu non devi certo aspettare di trovarti in una situazione dolorosa per capire cosa lui pensa di te.
Per esperienza, ti dico che quando lo scopri non valuti niente del partner.
Ti fai solo domande sul perché sia accaduto e sul come uscirne fuori.


----------



## Minerva (26 Maggio 2016)

in discussione sarà la fiducia, la sincerità e la trasparenza.
tutto il resto è marginale


----------



## Nobody (26 Maggio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> boh non pensavo agli harem, sinceramente.
> 
> 
> pensavo più al 3d del vestito di Caciottina.   ed alle reazioni e a quello che in parecchio hanno scritto.
> ...


secondo me era solo cattivo gusto... ma è del tutto soggettivo.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Maggio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> non penso che a quel punto sia quello il problema...di quanto tu possa essere matura e indipendente


Bè se meni uno perchè mi ha scopato come se io non ci avessi scopato volontariamente mi giudichi una cretina


----------



## perplesso (26 Maggio 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> La birra a te la offro più che volentieri :up: se mi vieni a trovare
> 
> Ma dopo sta captatio benevolentiae beccati la risposta, che non concorda manco pè gnente con la tua
> 
> E la liquido in poche parole: secondo me confondi possesso con controllo.


si vuol controllare solo ciò che si ritiene di possedere


----------



## Foglia (26 Maggio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> si vuol controllare solo ciò che si ritiene di possedere


No, per me no. Per me si può benissimo possedere senza controllare, e soprattutto è frequente controllare chi non si possiede.


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Km di pagine per stabilire cosa?
> 
> Che il principio più corretto con il terzo incomodo sia porgere l'altra guancia?
> 
> Stare zitto buono al posto tuo a marcire di rabbia e delusione senza il potersi concedere neanche il lusso di un vaffanculo al primo che passa è indice di sconfinata maturità?


Ma no, solo che il terzo incomodo a me tradita non deve interessarmi che se non è lei magari sarebbe stata un altra.. Il problema è di chi tradisce e se chi ha tradito poi dimostra di non riuscire a svinvolarsi ma rimane infogliato con l'amante per vicinanza,complicità o altro..a chi è stato tradito . Non resta che prenderne atto a fare ciao ciao.. Game over 
Questo per me


----------



## banshee (26 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Km di pagine per stabilire cosa?
> 
> *Che il principio più corretto con il terzo incomodo sia porgere l'altra guancia?*
> 
> Stare zitto buono al posto tuo a marcire di rabbia e delusione senza il potersi concedere neanche il lusso di un vaffanculo al primo che passa è indice di sconfinata maturità?


mmmh no. che il principio più corretto è che tua moglie (generico) è una persona pensante e senziente e se ha aperto le gambe ad un altro è perchè *lo voleva* e non perchè l'altro l'ha sedotta/costretta/ammaliata e di conseguenza non è valido - in ogni caso di tradimento - andare a dire due paroline all'altro, perchè la persona amata non è una cosa che è stata rubata e tu devi ristabilire l'ordine delle cose.

questo NON significa che l'amante è bravo e buono e ha fatto bene, e che non c'entra niente. nessuno l'ha mai detto e tutti in questo forum abbiamo sempre stigmatizzato il tradimento.

stiamo parlando di due cose molto diverse eppure mi sembra che un po' tutti stiamo facendo finta di non capire.

quello su cui stiamo insistendo è che da certi discorsi sembra che si tratti la moglie da cosa e che andare dall'amante a pigliarlo a calci sia un pochino la reazione da orgoglio maschile ferito. e noi stiamo contro questo.

spero di esser stata chiara


----------



## Minerva (26 Maggio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Bè se meni uno perchè mi ha scopato come se io non ci avessi scopato volontariamente mi giudichi una cretina


non ti seguo.
mi sembrano tutti discorsi che alla luce di un fatto così devastante siano sterili e anche un po' arroganti se mettiamo in conto che parti da una posizione tutt'altro che legittima


----------



## perplesso (26 Maggio 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> No, per me no. Per me si può benissimo possedere senza controllare, e soprattutto è frequente controllare chi non si possiede.


possedere senza controllare, certo.   è possibile e spesso anche gradevole.

ma per chi "soffre" (termine non corretto ma non me ne viene in mente uno migliore) di territorialità, il controllo di ciò che si ritiene di possedere scatta in automatico.

poi ovviamente c'è la quota di ossessività caratteriale, ma credo che quella emerga anche per altri aspetti.
e se c'è, è spesso prodromica a situazioni spiacevoli.


----------



## Spot (26 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Km di pagine per stabilire cosa?
> 
> Che il principio più corretto con il terzo incomodo sia porgere l'altra guancia?
> 
> Stare zitto buono al posto tuo a marcire di rabbia e delusione senza il potersi concedere neanche il lusso di un vaffanculo al primo che passa è indice di sconfinata maturità?


Non ho seguito.
Ma non vedo l'utilità di aggredire il terzo.
Che non è questione di maturità o di porgere l'altra guancia.


----------



## Foglia (26 Maggio 2016)

*Perplesso...*

mi sono riletta la tua frase, accorgendomi che mi stavo incartando da sola :



perplesso ha detto:


> gli è che senza credo accorgersene, è scattata la molla del possesso, che è una cosa innata in molti di quelli che hanno postato.
> 
> e *sul possesso ci si dividerà sempre, tra coloro che non riescono a concepire i rapporti se non in forma estremamente territoriale e chi sa di non aver bisogno di questo per sentirsi e far sentire qualcuno in un certo modo*.


Occhei... c'è chi controlla e chi no. Stavamo dicendo la stessa cosa, scusa, la birra te la offrirò doppia :carneval:


----------



## Skorpio (26 Maggio 2016)

*...*

Qual è l'argomento attorno a cui si dibatte???

la domanda, qual è????

ognuno va per conto suo, mi pare.

la domanda è: di chi è la colpa se una donna tradisce il marito con Pippo?

oppure è: cosa dice l'Islam, o cosa dice la bibbia al riguardo?

oppure la domanda è: che considerazione ha della propria moglie il marito tradito,
che, in prima battuta lascia la moglie tranquilla in casa a fare il ragù e  
parte deciso e va a riempir di pugni Pippo??

stiamo dibattendo rispondendo a domande DIVERSE

Se non siamo d accordo su quanto si dibatte, sarà solo caos


----------



## Foglia (26 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Qual è l'argomento attorno a cui si dibatte???
> 
> la domanda, qual è????
> 
> ...


Te sei fantastico


----------



## Nicka (26 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> mmmh no. che il principio più corretto è che tua moglie (generico) è una persona pensante e senziente e se ha aperto le gambe ad un altro è perchè *lo voleva* e non perchè l'altro l'ha sedotta/costretta/ammaliata e di conseguenza non è valido - in ogni caso di tradimento - andare a dire due paroline all'altro, perchè la persona amata non è una cosa che è stata rubata e tu devi ristabilire l'ordine delle cose.
> 
> questo NON significa che l'amante è bravo e buono e ha fatto bene, e che non c'entra niente. nessuno l'ha mai detto e tutti in questo forum abbiamo sempre stigmatizzato il tradimento.
> 
> ...


Boh...a me sembra si parli arabo...


----------



## Minerva (26 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Qual è l'argomento attorno a cui si dibatte???
> 
> la domanda, qual è????
> 
> ...


hai ragione conte , viva l'anarchia


----------



## spleen (26 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Qual è l'argomento attorno a cui si dibatte???
> 
> la domanda, qual è????
> 
> ...


Si era partiti dalla attribuzione di responsabilità, non da atti, reazioni o altre menate o considerazioni. Solo partendo da questo in effetti si possono fare a cascata tutte le altre considerazioni che si vogliono.


----------



## danny (26 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Qual è l'argomento attorno a cui si dibatte???
> 
> la domanda, qual è????
> 
> ...



Troppo tardi.
E' già caos.:carneval:
Stiamo discutendo di teorie avulse dai fatti e da un contesto.
Perché poi quando ci si trova a fare i conti nella realtà tutto va in maniera diversa da come lo si credeva.
Giusto perché le cose non sono così semplici come le descriviamo qui.


----------



## Circe (26 Maggio 2016)

ma in mezzo a tutto questo.....luomo che fine ha fatto?


----------



## spleen (26 Maggio 2016)

Circe ha detto:


> ma in mezzo a tutto questo.....luomo che fine ha fatto?


Sarà andato a rompere le corna contro il suo rivale?


----------



## Minerva (26 Maggio 2016)

comunque luomo non è di legno


----------



## Skorpio (26 Maggio 2016)

*...*



spleen ha detto:


> Si era partiti dalla attribuzione di responsabilità, non da atti, reazioni o altre menate o considerazioni. Solo partendo da questo in effetti si possono fare a cascata tutte le altre considerazioni che si vogliono.


Mi va bene..
Allora tutti i miei interventi qui erano una risposta a una domanda diversa, e quindi considerateli nulli..


----------



## oscuro (26 Maggio 2016)

*Invece*



danny ha detto:


> Troppo tardi.
> E' già caos.:carneval:
> Stiamo discutendo di teorie avulse dai fatti e da un contesto.
> Perché poi quando ci si trova a fare i conti nella realtà tutto va in maniera diversa da come lo si credeva.
> Giusto perché le cose non sono così semplici come le descriviamo qui.



Invece sei la cosa molto triste qual'è?
Che di fondo ormai le nostre decisioni sono contaminate da quelli che sono i nostri conti di vita,dalla nostra convenienza,dalle nostre comodità,dall'età,da quel pezzo di felicità effimera che pensiamo di aver conquistato,e siamo disposti a sacrificare tanto in nome di questo angolo di purgatorio che pensiamo di esserci conquistati.
E allora conviene così,conviene pensare che se la nostra donna scopa altrove la colpa è anche di chi se la scopa,perchè poi detto fra noi danny,sarebbe sconveniente e poco dignitoso dare ogni responsabilità a lei giusto?
Come facciamo a giustificare a noi stessi di stare ancora con chi, mentre eravamo al lavoro si faceva fare il culo come un secchio....,con la faccia di cazzo di venirci pure a dire che però ci ama ancora...giusto?
Come facciamo a stare accanto a patner che se ne son fregati ampiamente di noi,patner che hanno tradito tutto quello che si poteva tradire?chiunque si potesse tradire?
Con quale dignità e amor proprio restiamo nella stessa casa e nello stesso letto?
E allora dai abbuffiamoci di cazzate,in questo oblio senza fine,dove le cazzate diventano verità,e le verità si confondono con le cazzate,perchè alla fine...abbiamo un età,abbiamo una casa,un mutuo,dei figli,e allora il nostro amor proprio,la dignità di persone,sono solo parole che oggi come oggi SON DAVVERO PRIVE DI SIGNIFICATO.
Da fuori ne esce un quadro desolante,del quale io ANCORA non faccio parte,e mi vengono i brividi,a pensare che infondo a breve o forse no anche io incomincerò a farmi due conti...la casa...il mutuo...poi mi guarderò allo specchio...e farò fatica a riconoscermi....come succede già da qualche tempo.....!
Questo vortice ormai risucchia tutto e tutti...ancora non è questa la mia vita.


----------



## Scaredheart (26 Maggio 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> questo forse nella tua / vostra cultura. Non in quella che vivo io.
> Dalle mie parti è proprio il contrario. Il mi ex, rischia l'esclusione dalla famiglia ed eredità, se si viene a sapere qualcosa. Ed io vengo vista come una donna forte e con spina dorsale, per aver tenuto tutto assieme per tanto tempo, nonostante il torto a me fatto. Da noi, le attribuzioni sono proprio capovolte.
> ...


:up: quoto


----------



## banshee (26 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Invece sei la cosa molto triste qual'è?
> Che di fondo ormai le nostre decisioni sono contaminate da quelli che sono i nostri conti di vita,dalla nostra convenienza,dalle nostre comodità,dall'età,da quel pezzo di felicità effimera che pensiamo di aver conquistato,e siamo disposti a sacrificare tanto in nome di questo angolo di purgatorio che pensiamo di esserci conquistati.
> E allora conviene così,conviene pensare che se la nostra donna scopa altrove la colpa è anche di chi se la scopa,perchè poi detto fra noi danny,sarebbe sconveniente e poco dignitoso dare ogni responsabilità a lei giusto?
> Come facciamo a giustificare a noi stessi di stare ancora con chi, mentre eravamo al lavoro si faceva fare il culo come un secchio....,con la faccia di cazzo di venirci pure a dire che però ci ama ancora...giusto?
> ...


tanto di cappellA (cit. te) per questo post.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Invece sei la cosa molto triste qual'è?
> Che di fondo ormai le nostre decisioni sono contaminate da quelli che sono i nostri conti di vita,dalla nostra convenienza,dalle nostre comodità,dall'età,da quel pezzo di felicità effimera che pensiamo di aver conquistato,e siamo disposti a sacrificare tanto in nome di questo angolo di purgatorio che pensiamo di esserci conquistati.
> E allora conviene così,conviene pensare che se la nostra donna scopa altrove la colpa è anche di chi se la scopa,perchè poi detto fra noi danny,sarebbe sconveniente e poco dignitoso dare ogni responsabilità a lei giusto?
> Come facciamo a giustificare a noi stessi di stare ancora con chi, mentre eravamo al lavoro si faceva fare il culo come un secchio....,con la faccia di cazzo di venirci pure a dire che però ci ama ancora...giusto?
> ...


Intendevo questo con lo giustificare
Invece si può restare insieme proprio accettando di stare con una persona che ci ha fatto un torto, se ne prende le responsabilità totali, le si danno le responsabilità totali e trovare un modo insieme per continuare che esula da mutuo e tutto il resto


----------



## oscuro (26 Maggio 2016)

*No*



banshee ha detto:


> tanto di cappellA (cit. te) per questo post.


Una cappella moscia.


----------



## oscuro (26 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



farfalla ha detto:


> Intendevo questo con lo giustificare
> Invece si può restare insieme proprio accettando di stare con una persona che ci ha fatto un torto, se ne prende le responsabilità totali, le si danno le responsabilità totali e trovare un modo insieme per continuare che esula da mutuo e tutto il resto


Non funziona così,rileggiti tutto....una quadro davvero desolante.
Dove vince chi ha più pelo sullo stomaco....!
Sembra di leggere zombies che si nutrono di rassegnazione,frustrazione.


----------



## danny (26 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Da fuori ne esce un quadro desolante,del quale io ANCORA non faccio parte,e mi vengono i brividi,a pensare che infondo a breve o forse no anche io incomincerò a farmi due conti...la casa...il mutuo...poi mi guarderò allo specchio...e farò fatica a riconoscermi....come succede già da qualche tempo.....!
> Questo vortice ormai risucchia tutto e tutti...ancora non è questa la mia vita.


Da come ne scrivi sembra che sia una cosa che temi possa accaderti, dalla quale rifuggi.
La vita, Oscuro, come tutte le cose, ha una complessità che non può risultare comprensibile neppure a chi la sta vivendo.
Il tentativo di comprenderla rimane tale perché ognuno di noi nuota in superficie con le sue paure e le sue angosce che lo vogliono tirare a fondo, con i desideri e le ambizioni che alimentano  speranze di elevarsi al di sopra del mare, verso il cielo, e con la necessità concreta prima o poi di tornare a terra, quando le forze per stare a galla cominciano a venire meno.
Abbiamo dei limiti, chi più chi meno. E pochi dopo aver imparato a nuotare, riescono anche a credere di poter volare, molti covano solo il desiderio di farlo, prima o poi. Molti sentono solo il bisogno di tornare a terra e c'è pure chi a terra c'è sempre rimasto, senza neppure chiedersi come è il mare e desiderare conoscere il cielo più da vicino.
Tra un elemento e l'altro non è sempre facile capire dove si possa stare meglio.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non funziona così,rileggiti tutto....una quadro davvero desolante.
> Dove vince chi ha più pelo sullo stomaco....!
> Sembra di leggere zombies che si nutrono di rassegnazione,frustrazione.


Sul quadro desolante condivido ma sembra che avendo tradito non posso non accettare qualunque eventuale atteggiamento del mio compagno.


----------



## Ross (26 Maggio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Non ho seguito.
> Ma non vedo l'utilità di aggredire il terzo.
> Che non è questione di maturità o di porgere l'altra guancia.


Non c'è utilità...si tratta di comprendere che per qualcuno possa essere di sollievo lasciarsi andare con il terzo incomodo anziché contro un sacco da boxe. 
Comprendere sia una reazione possibile. Niente di più.


----------



## oscuro (26 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



danny ha detto:


> Da come ne scrivi sembra che sia una cosa che temi possa accaderti, dalla quale rifuggi.
> La vita, Oscuro, come tutte le cose, ha una complessità che non può risultare comprensibile neppure a chi la sta vivendo.
> Il tentativo di comprenderla rimane tale perché ognuno di noi nuota in superficie con le sue paure e le sue angosce che lo vogliono tirare a fondo, con i desideri e le ambizioni che alimentano  speranze di elevarsi al di sopra del mare, verso il cielo, e con la necessità concreta prima o poi di tornare a terra, quando le forze per stare a galla cominciano a venire meno.
> Abbiamo dei limiti, chi più chi meno. E pochi dopo aver imparato a nuotare, riescono anche a credere di poter volare, molti covano solo il desiderio di farlo, prima o poi. Molti sentono solo il bisogno di tornare a terra e c'è pure chi a terra c'è sempre rimasto, senza neppure chiedersi come è il mare e desiderare conoscere il cielo più da vicino.
> Tra un elemento e l'altro non è sempre facile capire dove si possa stare meglio.


Si ho più di un timore....perchè consapevole che la mia rigidità strutturale non mi farebbe sopportare pressione e compromessi.....


----------



## sienne (26 Maggio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sul quadro desolante condivido ma sembra che avendo tradito non posso non accettare qualunque eventuale atteggiamento del mio compagno.



Ciao

tu puoi fare quello che vuoi. Quello che morde, secondo me è, che attribuisci ad una specifica reazione una tua interpretazione, senza tener conto che per la stessa reazione ci possono essere svariate motivazioni. Solo il momento può svelare. Tu parti, credendo di già sapere ... 


sienne


----------



## oscuro (26 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



farfalla ha detto:


> Sul quadro desolante condivido ma sembra che avendo tradito non posso non accettare qualunque eventuale atteggiamento del mio compagno.


Si può solo apprezzare il punto di vista.NON TI RACCONTI CAZZATE


----------



## perplesso (26 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Non c'è utilità...si tratta di comprendere che per qualcuno possa essere di sollievo lasciarsi andare con il terzo incomodo anziché contro un sacco da boxe.
> Comprendere sia una reazione possibile. Niente di più.


che sia una reazione possibile, lo comprendiamo.    tante cose sono possibili, anche che ci cada un asteroide sul cofano.

che sia una reazione vantaggiosa e/o intelligente, no.   non lo è.    e farlo notare non è empatia verso il traditore.

ovviamente non parliamo di una reazione a caldo, parliamo di una vendetta meditata e studiata a freddo.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Non c'è utilità...si tratta di comprendere che per qualcuno possa essere di sollievo lasciarsi andare con il terzo incomodo anziché contro un sacco da boxe.
> Comprendere sia una reazione possibile. Niente di più.


Che sia possibile è certo
Che sia comprensibile per me un po' meno. Poi ci sono casi e casi
Io mi domando come mai quasi sempre chi se l'è preso con l'amante poi è stato comprensivo con la compagna al punto di continuare a stare con lei
Ancora ancora se la reazione riguarda entrambi.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> mmmh no. che il principio più corretto è che tua moglie (generico) è una persona pensante e senziente e se ha aperto le gambe ad un altro è perchè *lo voleva* e non perchè l'altro l'ha sedotta/costretta/ammaliata e di conseguenza non è valido - in ogni caso di tradimento - andare a dire due paroline all'altro, perchè la persona amata non è una cosa che è stata rubata e tu devi ristabilire l'ordine delle cose.
> 
> questo NON significa che l'amante è bravo e buono e ha fatto bene, e che non c'entra niente. nessuno l'ha mai detto e tutti in questo forum abbiamo sempre stigmatizzato il tradimento.
> 
> ...



alleluia


----------



## danny (26 Maggio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sul quadro desolante condivido ma sembra che avendo tradito non posso non accettare qualunque eventuale atteggiamento del mio compagno.


No Farfalla.
Non puoi fare previsioni, adesso, perché non puoi decidere tu come si dovrà comportare un'altra persona.
Non potrai controllarla. 
Invece da come scrivi sembra che sarai tu in quell'occasione a gestire il tutto.
Non puoi neppure prevedere come reagirai tu alla sua reazione, perché scattano meccanismi che oggi non puoi assolutamente valutare. Emozioni incontrollabili.
Non puoi definire tutto ora razionalmente.
Andrà come andrà, se accadrà.
Diciamo che non deve accadere e basta. Tutto il resto è inutile definirlo.
Come credo sia inutile definire come si dovrà comportare un tradito con l'amante, per esempio, perché non si possono comprendere le reazioni "a caldo", come neppure si può prevedere cosa può accadere tra due persone che decidono un giorno di uscire insieme a pranzo e scoprono di piacersi più di ogni altra cosa.
Non si può neppure prevedere cosa avrà origine da quella giornata, non si può stabilire che sarà una storia di una settimana, di un mese, perché se scatta qualcosa può diventare la storia di una vita.
Bisogna esserci dentro, ogni volta per capirlo, non stabilirlo a priori, considerando che le cose non vanno mai come si prevede debbano andare. Fosse anche solo per la legge di Murphy. O per la teoria del caos. O per sfiga...:carneval:


----------



## banshee (26 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si può solo apprezzare il punto di vista.NON TI RACCONTI CAZZATE


sono molto d'accordo :up:


----------



## danny (26 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si ho più di un timore....perchè consapevole che la mia rigidità strutturale non mi farebbe sopportare pressione e compromessi.....


Credo che ognuno di noi abbia una sua rigidità su alcune cose.
A volte non ci si accorge neppure e i compromessi a cui si giunge devastano dentro, perché si reprime una parte di noi stessi.


----------



## banshee (26 Maggio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> No Farfalla.
> Non puoi fare previsioni, adesso, perché non puoi decidere tu come si dovrà comportare un'altra persona.
> Non potrai controllarla.
> Invece da come scrivi sembra che sarai tu in quell'occasione a gestire il tutto.
> ...


ma su questo siamo tutti d'accordo!! infatti io leggendo l'episodio che hai raccontato tu ho pensato che la tua è stata una reazione più che normale, spontanea e pure legittima!

qui si sta parlando di persone che considerano una proprietà la persona che hanno al proprio fianco al punto di dover intervenire col terzo (a freddo, vendetta studiata) che ha OSATO toccare "la roba mia".

è su questo punto che sioprattutto noi donne abbiamo un attimo drizzato le antenne.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Maggio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> No Farfalla.
> *Non puoi fare previsioni, adesso, perché non puoi decidere tu come si dovrà comportare un'altra persona.*
> Non potrai controllarla.
> Invece da come scrivi sembra che sarai tu in quell'occasione a gestire il tutto.
> ...


e' quello che sto dicendo non lo posso prevedere
Spero che la reazione sia quella della persona che conosco, se non lo fosse mi porrò le mie domande
Come lui può non volere più me al suo fianco io potrò non volere più lui, anche in base a questo


----------



## danny (26 Maggio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> che sia una reazione possibile, lo comprendiamo.    tante cose sono possibili, anche che ci cada un asteroide sul cofano.
> 
> che sia una reazione vantaggiosa e/o intelligente, no.   non lo è.    e farlo notare non è empatia verso il traditore.
> 
> ovviamente non parliamo di una reazione a caldo, parliamo di una vendetta meditata e studiata a freddo.


La vendetta non è mai intelligente né produttiva e sicuramente caratterizza negativamente chi la commette.
A caldo io però credo sia più frequente la "rabbia" piuttosto che la vendetta meditata, che può avere gli stessi effetti, ma è del tutto slegata dalla razionalità e quindi può risultare anche più pericolosa, perché incontrollata.


----------



## danny (26 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ma su questo siamo tutti d'accordo!! infatti io leggendo l'episodio che hai raccontato tu ho pensato che la tua è stata una reazione più che normale, spontanea e pure legittima!
> 
> *qui si sta parlando di persone che considerano una proprietà la persona che hanno al proprio fianco al punto di dover intervenire col terzo (a freddo, vendetta studiata) che ha OSATO toccare "la roba mia".*
> 
> è su questo punto che sioprattutto noi donne abbiamo un attimo drizzato le antenne.


Ovviamente è un comportamento da cavernicolo. Non credo si debba neppure discutere su questo caso limite, che io ho archiviato già da un po'.
A me interessava il discorso di Brenin, molto più filosofico, se vogliamo.


----------



## Heathcliff (26 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Km di pagine per stabilire cosa?
> 
> Che il principio più corretto con il terzo incomodo sia porgere l'altra guancia?
> 
> Stare zitto buono al posto tuo a marcire di rabbia e delusione senza il potersi concedere neanche il lusso di un vaffanculo al primo che passa è indice di sconfinata maturità?


Io sono stato il terzo diverse volte in vita mia. Mai successo ma se fosse venuto qualcuno a chiedere spiegazioni gli avrei risposto di chiedere alla moglie perché io ho ben chiaro i motivi per cui ho avuto quello specifico rapporto con quella specifica donna. E il motivo era che lo volevamo fortemente entrambi.  Puoi anche mandarmi a fare in culo ma questa cosa non la cambi di una virgola. Quando torni a casa trovi sempre quella donna che a un certo punto ha cercato me; forse sarebbe più utile cercar di capire perché invece di farsi dominare dal testosterone.


----------



## perplesso (26 Maggio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> La vendetta non è mai intelligente né produttiva e sicuramente caratterizza negativamente chi la commette.
> A caldo io però credo sia più frequente la "rabbia" piuttosto che la vendetta meditata, che può avere gli stessi effetti, ma è del tutto slegata dalla razionalità e quindi può risultare anche più pericolosa, perché incontrollata.


non lo so se sia più frequente, non ho elementi statistici da verificare.   so che qui si è parlato esplicitamente di vendette a freddo, fatte con l'intento dichiarato di "rendere la pariglia".

e su questo mi sono concentrato nel rispondere.    


so benissimo che nelle reazioni a caldo può succedere di tutto.   c'è anche chi si è messo a piangere dopo aver scoperto che quello che credeva suo figlio....era figlio dell'amante.

gli è che anche nelle reazioni a caldo, voglio credere che scatti almeno l'istinto di autoconservazione, quello che ti ferma un secondo prima di fare qualche cazzata irrimediabile.


----------



## sienne (26 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ma su questo siamo tutti d'accordo!! infatti io leggendo l'episodio che hai raccontato tu ho pensato che la tua è stata una reazione più che normale, spontanea e pure legittima!
> 
> qui si sta parlando di persone che considerano una proprietà la persona che hanno al proprio fianco al punto di dover intervenire col terzo (a freddo, vendetta studiata) che ha OSATO toccare "la roba mia".
> 
> è su questo punto che sioprattutto noi donne abbiamo un attimo drizzato le antenne.



Ciao

io non ho drizzato proprio nulla. Anzi, mi fa proprio ridere. Se così fosse, sarebbe una relazione già basata sul possesso, e non ci vuole un tradimento svelato per capirlo. Da qui, chi lo accetta da prima, sa a cosa va incontro. 

Mai basato le mie relazioni su un sentimento del genere. E non lo avrei neanche tollerato da prima. Chi invece lo accetta, fa i conti con tutto il seguito. 


sienne


----------



## banshee (26 Maggio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Ovviamente è un comportamento da cavernicolo. Non credo si debba neppure discutere su questo caso limite, che io ho archiviato già da un po'.
> A me interessava il discorso di Brenin, molto più filosofico, se vogliamo.


a me non è sembrato granchè archiviato ad esser sincera, considerato il fatto che stiamo a discuterne da ieri e le risposte che arrivano (non da parte tua, specifico) sono del tipo "voi difendete gli amanti e i traditori!" piuttosto che risposte come la tua.


----------



## Heathcliff (26 Maggio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> e' quello che sto dicendo non lo posso prevedere
> Spero che la reazione sia quella della persona che conosco, se non lo fosse mi porrò le mie domande
> Come lui può non volere più me al suo fianco io potrò non volere più lui, anche in base a questo


questa è arroganza.  Non puoi dare un giudizio di una persona quando è sconvolta per il dolore che le hai causato perché non sei nella posizione per farlo.


----------



## danny (26 Maggio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> *non lo so se sia più frequente, non ho elementi statistici da verificare.   so che qui si è parlato esplicitamente di vendette a freddo, fatte con l'intento dichiarato di "rendere la pariglia".*
> 
> e su questo mi sono concentrato nel rispondere.
> 
> ...


Diciamolo una volta per tutte: quello del neretto è un comportamento da condannare e che qualifica chi lo fa negativamente.
Non credo che su questo possano o meglio ancora  debbano esserci obiezioni.
L'occhio per occhio è un comportamento arcaico.


----------



## banshee (26 Maggio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Diciamolo una volta per tutte: quello del neretto è un comportamento da condannare e che qualifica chi lo fa negativamente.
> Non credo che su questo possano o meglio ancora  debbano esserci obiezioni.


ci sono state Danny, altrimenti non saremmo qui a parlarne ancora, visto che sull'assunto di base che "tradire è sbagliato e l'amante non è deresponsabilizzato di nulla" siamo tutti più o meno concordi.


----------



## Jim Cain (26 Maggio 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> Io sono stato il terzo diverse volte in vita mia. Mai successo ma se fosse venuto qualcuno a chiedere spiegazioni gli avrei risposto di chiedere alla moglie perché io ho ben chiaro i motivi per cui ho avuto quello specifico rapporto con quella specifica donna. E il motivo era che lo volevamo fortemente entrambi.  Puoi anche mandarmi a fare in culo ma questa cosa non la cambi di una virgola. Quando torni a casa trovi sempre quella donna che a un certo punto ha cercato me; forse sarebbe più utile cercar di capire perché invece di farsi dominare dal testosterone.


Tu gli puoi rispondere quello che vuoi, a me è successo di dover dare 'spiegazioni' ad un marito tradito.
E nel 'pacchetto tradimento' avevo messo pure l'opportunità di prenderle.


----------



## Caciottina (26 Maggio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> hai ragione conte , viva l'anarchia


Ah. Vedo che la pensiamo allo stesso modo


----------



## Nocciola (26 Maggio 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> questa è arroganza.  Non puoi dare un giudizio di una persona quando è sconvolta per il dolore che le hai causato perché non sei nella posizione per farlo.


Boh a me non sembra arroganza mi sembra prendere atto che lui non conosceva me ma nemmeno io conoscevo lui e capire se con questo lui che non conosco ci vogliono stare.
Non ho detto che prendo la porta all'istante ho detto che avrei bisogno di valutare
Poche cose mi infastidiscono quanto essere considerata incapace di prendere delle decisioni in piena autonomia.


----------



## Heathcliff (26 Maggio 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Tu gli puoi rispondere quello che vuoi, a me è successo di dover dare 'spiegazioni' ad un marito tradito.
> E nel 'pacchetto tradimento' avevo messo pure l'opportunità di prenderle.


eh va beh uno può provare anche a darmele ma io la metto in un altro pacchetto.  Non sto a prenderle perché sua moglie ha deciso di venire a letto con me. Io non ho mai costretto nessuna e se una donna è sposata non ho mai neppure preso l'iniziativa. Pensa un po'.


----------



## Circe (26 Maggio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Diciamolo una volta per tutte: quello del neretto è un comportamento da condannare e che qualifica chi lo fa negativamente.
> Non credo che su questo possano o meglio ancora  debbano esserci obiezioni.
> L'occhio per occhio è un comportamento arcaico.


Ragazzi sono solo constatazioni che si possono fare a sangue freddo. Ma vi posso assicurare che al momento che ti cade il cielo in testa mentre tu dormivi beatamente, ti si risvegliano ormoni, neuroni e tutti i ricetrasmettitori......Io e il marito della mia ex amica, quando ci siamo trovati nei giorni subito dopo la scoperta per parlarne.....eravamo talmente feriti, spiazzati, incazzati che abbiamo pensato di tutto. Io addirittura l'ho baciato mentre sua moglie (l'amante di mio marito) era al telefono e lo pregava di rientrare....e gli ho scritto messaggi del tipo "adesso è mio, vediamo cosa si prova ad essere dall'altra parte?".
Non siamo andati avanti perchè lui e' piu a sangue freddo di me e mi ha bloccata. Io non so cosa sarebbe successo.....e non sarebbe stata una vendetta fatta a loro, ma quasi una rivincita nostra. E' tutta una grande cazzata lo so. Ma in quei momenti aveva un suo perchè. Vista oggi dopo anni....provo tenerezza per quella donna ferita che ero io. MA nella vita come si danno le attenuanti ai traditori, cosi dovreste darle ai traditi. In fondo il traditore è sempre cosciente e preparato su quello che fa e puo' succedere.....il tradito per il 99 % dei casi rimane allibito e scioccato. Non è questione di comportamenti arcaici. E' questione di essere sotto choc.


----------



## Jim Cain (26 Maggio 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> eh va beh uno può provare anche a darmele ma io la metto in un altro pacchetto.  Non sto a prenderle perché sua moglie ha deciso di venire a letto con me. Io non ho mai costretto nessuna e se una donna è sposata non ho mai neppure preso l'iniziativa. Pensa un po'.


Certo, non hai costretto nessuna, e chi lo nega.
Ma non ti pare che prendere le distanze in modo così categorico da qualsivoglia responsabilità sia un modo molto scorretto per lavarsene le mani ? Poi oh, un conto è se il di lei marito non sapevi neanche che faccia aveva, un altro è se lo conoscevi...


----------



## Skorpio (26 Maggio 2016)

*...*



Heathcliff ha detto:


> eh va beh uno può provare anche a darmele ma io la metto in un altro pacchetto.  Non sto a prenderle perché sua moglie ha deciso di venire a letto con me. Io non ho mai costretto nessuna e se una donna è sposata non ho mai neppure preso l'iniziativa. Pensa un po'.


Poi passami la tattica in pvt, tanto non lo dico a nessuno..


----------



## Heathcliff (26 Maggio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Boh a me non sembra arroganza mi sembra prendere atto che lui non conosceva me ma nemmeno io conoscevo lui e capire se con questo lui che non conosco ci vogliono stare.
> Non ho detto che prendo la porta all'istante ho detto che avrei bisogno di valutare
> Poche cose mi infastidiscono quanto essere considerata incapace di prendere delle decisioni in piena autonomia.


non so da quanti anni sei sposata. Però se dici che se al momento in cui tuo marito scopre di essere stato tradito non si comporta come tu ti aspetti sei tu ad essere delusa mi fai sorridere..


----------



## Jim Cain (26 Maggio 2016)

Circe ha detto:


> Ragazzi sono solo constatazioni che si possono fare a sangue freddo. Ma vi posso assicurare che al momento che ti cade il cielo in testa mentre tu dormivi beatamente, ti si risvegliano ormoni, neuroni e tutti i ricetrasmettitori......Io e il marito della mia ex amica, quando ci siamo trovati nei giorni subito dopo la scoperta per parlarne.....eravamo talmente feriti, spiazzati, incazzati che abbiamo pensato di tutto. Io addirittura l'ho baciato mentre sua moglie (l'amante di mio marito) era al telefono e lo pregava di rientrare....e gli ho scritto messaggi del tipo "adesso è mio, vediamo cosa si prova ad essere dall'altra parte?".
> Non siamo andati avanti perchè lui e' piu a sangue freddo di me e mi ha bloccata. Io non so cosa sarebbe successo.....e non sarebbe stata una vendetta fatta a loro, ma quasi una rivincita nostra. *E' tutta una grande cazzata lo so. Ma in quei momenti aveva un suo perchè. *Vista oggi dopo anni....provo tenerezza per quella donna ferita che ero io. MA nella vita come si danno le attenuanti ai traditori, cosi dovreste darle ai traditi. In fondo il traditore è sempre cosciente e preparato su quello che fa e puo' succedere.....il tradito per il 99 % dei casi rimane allibito e scioccato. Non è questione di comportamenti arcaici. E' questione di essere sotto choc.


Verissimo.


----------



## Skorpio (26 Maggio 2016)

*...*



Jim Cain ha detto:


> Tu gli puoi rispondere quello che vuoi, a me è successo di dover dare 'spiegazioni' ad un marito tradito.
> E nel 'pacchetto tradimento' avevo messo pure l'opportunità di prenderle.


Questo si, ci sta, ma se x quello io allora metto in conto di prenderle anche quando monto in macchina e vado nel traffico, se x quello...


----------



## Heathcliff (26 Maggio 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Certo, non hai costretto nessuna, e chi lo nega.
> Ma non ti pare che prendere le distanze in modo così categorico da qualsivoglia responsabilità sia un modo molto scorretto per lavarsene le mani ? Poi oh, un conto è se il di lei marito non sapevi neanche che faccia aveva, un altro è se lo conoscevi...


Mai conosciuto nessuno ma sarebbe potuto capitare. Mai con un amico però.


----------



## sienne (26 Maggio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Boh a me non sembra arroganza mi sembra prendere atto che lui non conosceva me ma nemmeno io conoscevo lui e capire se con questo lui che non conosco ci vogliono stare.
> Non ho detto che prendo la porta all'istante ho detto che avrei bisogno di valutare
> Poche cose mi infastidiscono quanto essere considerata incapace di prendere delle decisioni in piena autonomia.



Ciao

ma valutare che cosa? Cosa potrai mai scoprire che già oggi non sai di lui. Avete pur sempre passato una vita assieme. Non è uno sconosciuto. Anche se non ti dovesse piacere la sua reazione. Ma non sai neanche come reagiresti tu stessa, eppure sei quella di sempre ... 


sienne


----------



## danny (26 Maggio 2016)

Circe ha detto:


> *Ragazzi sono solo constatazioni che si possono fare a sangue freddo*. Ma vi posso assicurare che al momento che ti cade il cielo in testa mentre tu dormivi beatamente, ti si risvegliano ormoni, neuroni e tutti i ricetrasmettitori......Io e il marito della mia ex amica, quando ci siamo trovati nei giorni subito dopo la scoperta per parlarne.....eravamo talmente feriti, spiazzati, incazzati che abbiamo pensato di tutto. Io addirittura l'ho baciato mentre sua moglie (l'amante di mio marito) era al telefono e lo pregava di rientrare....e gli ho scritto messaggi del tipo "adesso è mio, vediamo cosa si prova ad essere dall'altra parte?".
> Non siamo andati avanti perchè lui e' piu a sangue freddo di me e mi ha bloccata. Io non so cosa sarebbe successo.....e non sarebbe stata una vendetta fatta a loro, ma quasi una rivincita nostra. E' tutta una grande cazzata lo so. Ma in quei momenti aveva un suo perchè. Vista oggi dopo anni....provo tenerezza per quella donna ferita che ero io. MA nella vita come si danno le attenuanti ai traditori, cosi dovreste darle ai traditi. In fondo il traditore è sempre cosciente e preparato su quello che fa e puo' succedere.....il tradito per il 99 % dei casi rimane allibito e scioccato. Non è questione di comportamenti arcaici. E' questione di essere sotto choc.


Difatti si parlava di vendette "a freddo".
A caldo, non si può prevedere nulla. 
Anch'io ero sotto choc.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Maggio 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> non so da quanti anni sei sposata. Però se dici che se al momento in cui tuo marito scopre di essere stato tradito non si comporta come tu ti aspetti sei tu ad essere delusa mi fai sorridere..


21 anni e sto con lui da 30
Io ho detto che se mi trovo davanti una persona "diversa" da quella che ho sposato posso anche decidere di non voler più stare con lui, scelta che comprensibilmente farà anche lui


----------



## Nocciola (26 Maggio 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ma valutare che cosa? Cosa potrai mai scoprire che già oggi non sai di lui. Avete pur sempre passato una vita assieme. Non è uno sconosciuto. Anche se non ti dovesse piacere la sua reazione. Ma non sai neanche come reagiresti tu stessa, eppure sei quella di sempre ...
> 
> ...


Potrei scoprire che pensa che sono una cerebrolesa, che si è fatta infinocchiare al punto di incazzarsi con l'altro per avermi scopato (che è una cosa che mi mette i brividi) e potrebbe non piacermi


----------



## Falcor (26 Maggio 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> questa è arroganza.  Non puoi dare un giudizio di una persona quando è sconvolta per il dolore che le hai causato perché non sei nella posizione per farlo.





Heathcliff ha detto:


> non so da quanti anni sei sposata. Però se dici che se al momento in cui tuo marito scopre di essere stato tradito non si comporta come tu ti aspetti sei tu ad essere delusa mi fai sorridere..


Quotone


----------



## Jim Cain (26 Maggio 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> Mai conosciuto nessuno ma sarebbe potuto capitare. Mai con un amico però.


La verità sai qual'è ? E' quella che ha appena scritto Circe, e cioè che nel periodo immediatamente successivo alla scoperta di un tradimento il tradito è sotto shock. Più o meno intenso ma è comunque uno scossone mica da ridere. E di uno sotto shock non puoi prevedere le reazioni, nè pretendere di circoscriverle. Perciò parlavo di 'pacchetto tradimento', nel quale qualsiasi soggetto che ha a che fare con una donna/uomo impegnato DEVE necessariamente mettere in conto tutta una serie di possibili conseguenze. Che queste conseguenze siano giuste o sbagliate è un altro paio di maniche, certo è - per come la vedo io - che lavarsene la mani dicendo 'non è affar mio' è totalmente deresponsabilizzante e profondamente ingiusto (anche nei confronti di quella che era la tua amante fino al giorno prima).


----------



## Skorpio (26 Maggio 2016)

*..*



danny ha detto:


> Difatti si parlava di vendette "a freddo".
> A caldo, non si può prevedere nulla.
> Anch'io ero sotto choc.


Mia reazione a caldo.
Calma, riflessione, telefonata a mia moglie:
Me lo passi per favore?
Reazione sconcertata
Me lo passi x favore?
Pianto disperato, mi passa lui

Ora prendi la sua macchina e la riaccompagni a casa.
Guidi tu, lei non è nelle condizioni di guidare. Poi arrangiati.
Stop


----------



## Jim Cain (26 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Questo si, ci sta, ma se x quello io allora metto in conto di prenderle anche quando monto in macchina e vado nel traffico, se x quello...


Che discorso è, scusa ?
Fino a prova contraria se monti in macchina e guidi correttamente nessuno può incolparti d'alcunchè...poi, se un pazzo ti insegue per menarti solo perchè non gli hai dato la precedenza beh, hai a che fare con un pazzo, quindi con l'imponderabile.
Ma se hai una storia con una sposata e il marito è uno gelosetto e vendicativo allora tutto quello che può accadere rientra piuttosto nella categoria del 'ponderabile'...


----------



## Nocciola (26 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Quotone


quindi matrimonio annullato deduco


----------



## danny (26 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Mia reazione a caldo.
> Calma, riflessione, telefonata a mia moglie:
> Me lo passi per favore?
> Reazione sconcertata
> ...


Ogni persona è diversa, Skorpio, non puoi prevedere che altri reagiscano come te.


----------



## Ross (26 Maggio 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> Io sono stato il terzo diverse volte in vita mia. Mai successo ma se fosse venuto qualcuno a chiedere spiegazioni gli avrei risposto di chiedere alla moglie perché io ho ben chiaro i motivi per cui ho avuto quello specifico rapporto con quella specifica donna. E il motivo era che lo volevamo fortemente entrambi.  Puoi anche mandarmi a fare in culo ma questa cosa non la cambi di una virgola. Quando torni a casa trovi sempre quella donna che a un certo punto ha cercato me; forse sarebbe più utile cercar di capire perché invece di farsi dominare dal testosterone.



Ma non credo la molla scatti nè per la storia del possesso nè per quella del far vedere chi ce l'ha più lungo.
La molla scatta perchè il tradito perde la testa...a caldo...ma anche a freddo. 

Quindi ci sta che se ho una relazione con una donna sposata il marito venga a cercarmi, anche solo per vedere che faccia io abbia. Poi se sono un idiota e rispondo con fare sprezzante a domande poste da una persona in grande difficoltà, mi busco pure tante botte.

Ed è giusto così. 

Perchè nel DVR ho messo in conto anche quello, il giorno in cui ho deciso di avere una relazione con una donna impegnata.


----------



## Jim Cain (26 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Mia reazione a caldo.
> Calma, riflessione, telefonata a mia moglie:
> Me lo passi per favore?
> Reazione sconcertata
> ...


Troppo facile così.
Siamo tutti bravi ad immaginare 'a freddo' cosa avremmo fatto 'a caldo'.


----------



## Skorpio (26 Maggio 2016)

*...*



Jim Cain ha detto:


> Troppo facile così.
> Siamo tutti bravi ad immaginare 'a freddo' cosa avremmo fatto 'a caldo'.


Se pensi non sia la verità è un problema che evidentemente io non ti posso risolvere


----------



## sienne (26 Maggio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Potrei scoprire che pensa che sono una cerebrolesa, che si è fatta infinocchiare al punto di incazzarsi con l'altro per avermi scopato (che è una cosa che mi mette i brividi) e potrebbe non piacermi



Ciao

mah, guarda, potrebbe prendersela con l'altro solo per sfogarsi e per non menare a te, perché sa che è sbagliato. Una volta fuori l'aria ... è da vedere. È lì che si giocano realmente le carte, quando si inizia a ragionare ... il resto, è fuffa. 


sienne


----------



## Nocciola (26 Maggio 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> mah, guarda, potrebbe prendersela con l'altro solo per sfogarsi e per non menare a te, perché sa che è sbagliato. Una volta fuori l'aria ... è da vedere. È lì che si giocano realmente le carte, quando si inizia a ragionare ... il resto, è fuffa.
> 
> ...


Preferirei che menasse me (poi ovviamente lo lascerei all'istante) ma almeno sfogherebbe la rabbia nella giusta direzione


----------



## Jim Cain (26 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Se pensi non sia la verità è un problema che evidentemente io non ti posso risolvere


Se pensi di essere lucido e tranquillo e di reagire 'a caldo' esattamente come scrivi vorrei tanto che ti ci trovassi, in certe situazioni. Poi mi dici se la freddezza e la lucidità che - a parole - sfoggi troverà conferma nei tuoi comportamenti.


----------



## Skorpio (26 Maggio 2016)

*...*



danny ha detto:


> Ogni persona è diversa, Skorpio, non puoi prevedere che altri reagiscano come te.


Ognuno reagisce come vuole, ci mancherebbe.
Per me lui era ZERO
E doveva solo far l autista di mia moglie


----------



## Nobody (26 Maggio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Preferirei che menasse me (poi ovviamente lo lascerei all'istante)* ma almeno sfogherebbe la rabbia nella giusta direzione*


questo è vero.


----------



## Skorpio (26 Maggio 2016)

*...*



Jim Cain ha detto:


> Se pensi di essere lucido e tranquillo e di reagire 'a caldo' esattamente come scrivi vorrei tanto che ti ci trovassi, in certe situazioni. Poi mi dici se la freddezza e la lucidità che - a parole - sfoggi troverà conferma nei tuoi comportamenti.


Ripeto.. È un problema che non posso risolverti


----------



## Jim Cain (26 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ripeto.. È un problema che non posso risolverti


Ripeto : mostrarsi calmi tranquilli e razionali con le corna degli altri è ridicolo. Portami un'esperienza di vita vera e vissuta e ne riparliamo.


----------



## Mary The Philips (26 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> mmmh no. che il principio più corretto è che tua moglie (generico) è una persona pensante e senziente e se ha aperto le gambe ad un altro è perchè *lo voleva* e non perchè l'altro l'ha sedotta/costretta/ammaliata e di conseguenza non è valido - in ogni caso di tradimento - andare a dire due paroline all'altro, perchè la persona amata non è una cosa che è stata rubata e tu devi ristabilire l'ordine delle cose.
> 
> questo NON significa che l'amante è bravo e buono e ha fatto bene, e che non c'entra niente. nessuno l'ha mai detto e tutti in questo forum abbiamo sempre stigmatizzato il tradimento.
> 
> ...


Seguo il tuo filo logico ma non mi viene naturale allinearmi. Piuttosto mi sento vicina al pensiero di Danny & comp.non per una questione di possesso, che pure alcuni uomini mostrano verso le proprie donne, e neanche per una questione di giustizia (nell'accezione positiva del concetto di vendetta), ma perchè stiamo parlando di qualcuno che si è infilato nella mia vita (si, lo so che gli è stata aperta la porta etc etc) e che si è occupato di me e dei fatti miei fin nei minimi dettagli a mia insaputa. La sua curiosità morbosa, dovuta ad una forma idiota di gelosia, la spingeva dentro ogni piega della mia vita, a volte con successo altre no, e a me non importa da cosa fosse mossa, il punto è che l'ha fatto nonostante avrebbe potuto viversi la relazione con mio marito tenendo fuori me e scegliendo invece di chiedere perfino le foto dei vestiti che mi compravo.

Non sono un'illuminata che riesce a concentrarsi solo sulla coppia che abbiamo deciso valga la pena curare e custodire e dunque ill fatto che la tipa abbia suscitato interesse in mio marito e che ci abbia avuto una storia non è determinante per farmi pensare di lei che è un'emerita cogliona, lo è a prescindere. Anche perchè, una volta informata, a storia conclusa, che io sapevo tutto, la prima reazione è stata quella di chiamare lui urlando e minacciando me di denuncia. Allora, una cosi non meriterebbe uno sputtanamento globale? Per me si. E, scusate, ma chi se ne frega del marito??? A qualcuno è fregato della moglie a suo tempo, a lei e al mio uomo zero, non vedo perchè se non è lei stessa a preservare il suo matrimonio, dovrei farlo io... Che poi io, a parte qualche "saluto" che le mando ogni tanto, in pratica non abbia fatto  nulla per danneggiarla è un altro paio di maniche; è una questione solo di integrità mia che non ha bisogno di dissetarsi con un eventuale dolore altrui. Per ora è cosi, ma non è detto che in futuro non le vada a sputare in faccia, cosi, solo per sfizio. 

Ho scritto di frettissima e male, spero si capisca comunque il concetto.


----------



## sienne (26 Maggio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Preferirei che menasse me (poi ovviamente lo lascerei all'istante) ma almeno sfogherebbe la rabbia nella giusta direzione



Ciao

potrebbe prendersela con il mobiliare. O fare una corsa in auto contro mano. O bere di un fiato una bottiglia di Gin. Oppure, reagire come ho reagito io ... impensabile e imprevedibile, visto il mio carattere. Il nulla. Il silenzio. Il distacco totale. Per mesi. Solo formalità. Tu in una stanza io in un'altra e non rompermi le scatole, con tutto ciò io non c'entro nulla. 

Tu hai un vantaggio che lui non ha. È da anni che ti sbatti con le più svariate sfaccettature di questo tema e ciò potrebbe ben influenzare la tua reazione. Perché hai potuto ben meditare. Lui no. Potrebbe fare cose, che non stanno proprio nelle sue corde, ma in quel momento non vede altro ... sarebbe da capire. 


sienne


----------



## Skorpio (26 Maggio 2016)

*...*



Jim Cain ha detto:


> Ripeto : mostrarsi calmi tranquilli e razionali con le corna degli altri è ridicolo. Portami un'esperienza di vita vera e vissuta e ne riparliamo.


È questa la vita vera.
E l ho vissuta io
Se non ci credi, come posso aiutarti? mi spiace


----------



## Tessa (26 Maggio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Seguo il tuo filo logico ma non mi viene naturale allinearmi. Piuttosto mi sento vicina al pensiero di Danny & comp.non per una questione di possesso, che pure alcuni uomini mostrano verso le proprie donne, e neanche per una questione di giustizia (nell'accezione positiva del concetto di vendetta), ma perchè stiamo parlando di qualcuno che si è infilato nella mia vita (si, lo so che gli è stata aperta la porta etc etc) e che si è occupato di me e dei fatti miei fin nei minimi dettagli a mia insaputa. La sua curiosità morbosa, dovuta ad una forma idiota di gelosia, la spingeva dentro ogni piega della mia vita, a volte con successo altre no, e a me non importa da cosa fosse mossa, il punto è che l'ha fatto nonostante avrebbe potuto viversi la relazione con mio marito tenendo fuori me e scegliendo invece di chiedere perfino le foto dei vestiti che mi compravo.
> 
> Non sono un'illuminata che riesce a concentrarsi solo sulla coppia che abbiamo deciso valga la pena curare e custodire e dunque ill fatto che la tipa abbia suscitato interesse in mio marito e che ci abbia avuto una storia non è determinante per farmi pensare di lei che è un'emerita cogliona, lo è a prescindere. Anche perchè, una volta informata, a storia conclusa, che io sapevo tutto, la prima reazione è stata quella di chiamare lui urlando e minacciando me di denuncia. Allora, una cosi non meriterebbe uno sputtanamento globale? Per me si. E, scusate, ma chi se ne frega del marito??? A qualcuno è fregato della moglie a suo tempo, a lei e al mio uomo zero, non vedo perchè se non è lei stessa a preservare il suo matrimonio, dovrei farlo io... *Che poi io, a parte qualche "saluto" che le mando ogni tanto,* in pratica non abbia fatto  nulla per danneggiarla è un altro paio di maniche; è una questione solo di integrità mia che non ha bisogno di dissetarsi con un eventuale dolore altrui. Per ora è cosi, ma non è detto che in futuro non le vada a sputare in faccia, cosi, solo per sfizio.
> 
> Ho scritto di frettissima e male, spero si capisca comunque il concetto.



Dettaglia meglio che son curiosa....


----------



## Jim Cain (26 Maggio 2016)

*..e aggiungo...*

Non rifarei molte delle cazzate fatte dopo la scoperta del tradimento.
Non le rifarei perchè ho imparato la lezione.
Ma non riesco a non autoassolvermi semplicemente perchè ero sotto shock. 
Ciò detto, quello che ho imparato (anche qui), e che se dovesse mai succedere quello che è successo farei le valige e sparirei senza dire una parola. Senza fare nessuno degli errori fatti in passato. Ma, appunto, questo è 'a freddo' il mio proposito.


----------



## banshee (26 Maggio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Seguo il tuo filo logico ma non mi viene naturale allinearmi. Piuttosto mi sento vicina al pensiero di Danny & comp.non per una questione di possesso, che pure potrebbe esserci verso le proprie donne, e neanche per una questione di giustizia (nell'accezione positiva del concetto di vendetta), ma perchè stiamo parlando di qualcuno che si è infilato nella mia vita (si, lo so che gli è stata aperta la porta etc etc) e che si *è occupato di me e dei fatti miei fin nei minimi dettagli a mia insaputa. La sua curiosità morbosa, dovuta ad una forma idiota di gelosia, la spingeva dentro ogni piega della mia vita, a volte con successo altre no, e a me non importa da cosa fosse mossa, il punto è che l'ha fatto nonostante avrebbe potuto viversi la relazione con mio marito tenendo fuori me e scegliendo invece di chiedere perfino le foto dei vestiti che mi compravo.
> *
> Non sono un'illuminata che riesce a concentrarsi solo sulla coppia che abbiamo deciso valga la pena curare e custodire e dunque ill fatto che la tipa abbia suscitato interesse in mio marito e che ci abbia avuto una storia non è determinante per farmi pensare di lei che è un'emerita cogliona, lo è a prescindere. Anche perchè, una volta informata, a storia conclusa, che io sapevo tutto, la prima reazione è stata quella di chiamare lui urlando e minacciando me di denuncia. Allora, una cosi non meriterebbe uno sputtanamento globale? Per me si. E, scusate, ma chi se ne frega del marito??? A qualcuno è fregato della moglie a suo tempo, a lei e al mio uomo zero, non vedo perchè se non è lei stessa a preservare il suo matrimonio, dovrei farlo io... Che poi io, a parte qualche "saluto" che le mando ogni tanto, in pratica non abbia fatto  nulla per danneggiarla è un altro paio di maniche; è una questione solo di integrità mia che non ha bisogno di dissetarsi con un eventuale dolore altrui. Per ora è cosi, ma non è detto che in futuro non le vada a sputare in faccia, cosi, solo per sfizio.
> 
> Ho scritto di frettissima e male, spero si capisca comunque il concetto.


Mary, se hai letto i miei post passati, ho giusto fatto l'esempio tuo in merito a questo, dicendo che nel tuo caso è un altro paio di maniche perché l'altra si è messa in mezzo a voi anche concretamente "contro" di te. E questo è un altro caso rispetto a quelli che vanno a prendere a calci l'amante di default..


----------



## Nocciola (26 Maggio 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Se pensi di essere lucido e tranquillo e di reagire 'a caldo' esattamente come scrivi vorrei tanto che ti ci trovassi, in certe situazioni. Poi mi dici se la freddezza e la lucidità che - a parole - sfoggi troverà conferma nei tuoi comportamenti.


Se non ho capito male Skorpio ti ha descritto una situazione che è successa, non sta ipotizzando


----------



## sienne (26 Maggio 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Ripeto : mostrarsi calmi tranquilli e razionali con le corna degli altri è ridicolo. Portami un'esperienza di vita vera e vissuta e ne riparliamo.



Ciao

beh, io ho reagito senza dire e fare nulla. Con la mente lucida come non mai. 
Ho solo pensato, come caspita ne posso uscire fuori senza rompermi le ossa ... 


sienne


----------



## Spot (26 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Non c'è utilità...si tratta di comprendere che per qualcuno possa essere di sollievo lasciarsi andare con il terzo incomodo anziché contro un sacco da boxe.
> Comprendere sia una reazione possibile. Niente di più.


Sì, quello sì.
Se parliamo solo di emotività, non ci sono regole esterne. Non ci devono essere. Solo interne.
Ovviamente basta non cadere nel tranello dell'illusione di "farla pagare" al terzo. Il terzo non paga, mai. E se paga, può pagare solo il peso delle sue azioni verso sè stesso. Se tale peso c'è.
Col secondo funziona similmente, con qualche variabile in gioco in più.

E comunque figurati, all'estremo opposto c'è chi non solo non inveisce contro nessuno dei due giocatori in causa. Ma anche lì il perchè esula dai giudizi assoluti...
può essere una questione di remissività.
Può essere che il tradito, al contrario del caso che hai descritto tu, non trova sollievo nell'invettiva contro l'altro/gli altri. Anzi sta peggio.
Possono essere tutte e due le cose insieme.


----------



## Jim Cain (26 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> È questa la vita vera.
> E l ho vissuta io
> Se non ci credi, come posso aiutarti? mi spiace


Boh, buon per te. Non è aiuto che cerco, comunque.


----------



## Skorpio (26 Maggio 2016)

*...*



Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Seguo il tuo filo logico ma non mi viene naturale allinearmi. Piuttosto mi sento vicina al pensiero di Danny & comp.non per una questione di possesso, che pure alcuni uomini mostrano verso le proprie donne, e neanche per una questione di giustizia (nell'accezione positiva del concetto di vendetta), ma perchè stiamo parlando di qualcuno che si è infilato nella mia vita (si, lo so che gli è stata aperta la porta etc etc) e che si è occupato di me e dei fatti miei fin nei minimi dettagli a mia insaputa. La sua curiosità morbosa, dovuta ad una forma idiota di gelosia, la spingeva dentro ogni piega della mia vita, a volte con successo altre no, e a me non importa da cosa fosse mossa, il punto è che l'ha fatto nonostante avrebbe potuto viversi la relazione con mio marito tenendo fuori me e scegliendo invece di chiedere perfino le foto dei vestiti che mi compravo.
> 
> Non sono un'illuminata che riesce a concentrarsi solo sulla coppia che abbiamo deciso valga la pena curare e custodire e dunque ill fatto che la tipa abbia suscitato interesse in mio marito e che ci abbia avuto una storia non è determinante per farmi pensare di lei che è un'emerita cogliona, lo è a prescindere. Anche perchè, una volta informata, a storia conclusa, che io sapevo tutto, la prima reazione è stata quella di chiamare lui urlando e minacciando me di denuncia. Allora, una cosi non meriterebbe uno sputtanamento globale? Per me si. E, scusate, ma chi se ne frega del marito??? A qualcuno è fregato della moglie a suo tempo, a lei e al mio uomo zero, non vedo perchè se non è lei stessa a preservare il suo matrimonio, dovrei farlo io... Che poi io, a parte qualche "saluto" che le mando ogni tanto, in pratica non abbia fatto  nulla per danneggiarla è un altro paio di maniche; è una questione solo di integrità mia che non ha bisogno di dissetarsi con un eventuale dolore altrui. Per ora è cosi, ma non è detto che in futuro non le vada a sputare in faccia, cosi, solo per sfizio.
> 
> Ho scritto di frettissima e male, spero si capisca comunque il concetto.


Se si è insinuata cosi nella tua vita, secondo me le responsabilità di tuo marito aumentano notevolmente..
Non è stato in grado nemmeno di proteggerti da lei....
E non ha capito nulla della persona che frequentava

Quadro estremamente preoccupante


----------



## Nocciola (26 Maggio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Seguo il tuo filo logico ma non mi viene naturale allinearmi. Piuttosto mi sento vicina al pensiero di Danny & comp.non per una questione di possesso, che pure alcuni uomini mostrano verso le proprie donne, e neanche per una questione di giustizia (nell'accezione positiva del concetto di vendetta), ma perchè stiamo parlando di qualcuno che si è infilato nella mia vita (si, lo so che gli è stata aperta la porta etc etc) e che si è occupato di me e dei fatti miei fin nei minimi dettagli a mia insaputa. La sua curiosità morbosa, dovuta ad una forma idiota di gelosia, la spingeva dentro ogni piega della mia vita, a volte con successo altre no, e a me non importa da cosa fosse mossa, il punto è che l'ha fatto nonostante avrebbe potuto viversi la relazione con mio marito tenendo fuori me e scegliendo invece di chiedere perfino le foto dei vestiti che mi compravo.
> 
> Non sono un'illuminata che riesce a concentrarsi solo sulla coppia che abbiamo deciso valga la pena curare e custodire e dunque ill fatto che la tipa abbia suscitato interesse in mio marito e che ci abbia avuto una storia non è determinante per farmi pensare di lei che è un'emerita cogliona, lo è a prescindere. Anche perchè, una volta informata, a storia conclusa, che io sapevo tutto, la prima reazione è stata quella di chiamare lui urlando e minacciando me di denuncia. Allora, una cosi non meriterebbe uno sputtanamento globale? Per me si. E, scusate, ma chi se ne frega del marito??? A qualcuno è fregato della moglie a suo tempo, a lei e al mio uomo zero, non vedo perchè se non è lei stessa a preservare il suo matrimonio, dovrei farlo io... Che poi io, a parte qualche "saluto" che le mando ogni tanto, in pratica non abbia fatto  nulla per danneggiarla è un altro paio di maniche; è una questione solo di integrità mia che non ha bisogno di dissetarsi con un eventuale dolore altrui. Per ora è cosi, ma non è detto che in futuro non le vada a sputare in faccia, cosi, solo per sfizio.
> 
> Ho scritto di frettissima e male, spero si capisca comunque il concetto.


Tu hai perfettamente ragione
Mi sorge solo una domanda alla quale non riesco a dare una risposta che mi sia comprensibile
Lei è stata una stronza e va sputtanata
Ma in casa ti tieni quello che le ha permesso di intrufolarsi ampiamente nella tua vita e se la scopava anche
Questo stride per me.
E succede spessissimo questa cosa
Ripeto: se penso che la donna con cui mio marito ha scopato è una merda simile, rivedo anche l'idea che ho di mio marito. Non meno lei e mi riscopo lui.


----------



## Skorpio (26 Maggio 2016)

*...*



Jim Cain ha detto:


> Boh, buon per te. Non è aiuto che cerco, comunque.


No infatti
Cerchi di dire che sto dicendo balle.

Solo perché tu avresti assunto un atteggiamento diverso.

Ma non posso dirti che dico balle per consolidare un tuo atteggiamento che senti come naturale e giusto


----------



## Tessa (26 Maggio 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> beh, *io ho reagito senza dire e fare nulla*. Con la mente lucida come non mai.
> Ho solo pensato, come caspita ne posso uscire fuori senza rompermi le ossa ...
> ...



Io ho reagito come te.
Ma non ero lucida, proprio per niente.


----------



## Tessa (26 Maggio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tu hai perfettamente ragione
> Mi sorge solo una domanda alla quale non riesco a dare una risposta che mi sia comprensibile
> Lei è stata una stronza e va sputtanata
> Ma in casa *ti tieni quello che le ha permesso di intrufolarsi ampiamente nella tua vita *e se la scopava anche
> ...


Questo è un nodo che molti traditi non riescono a sciogliere.


----------



## Jim Cain (26 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> No infatti
> Cerchi di dire che sto dicendo balle.
> 
> Solo perché tu avresti assunto un atteggiamento diverso.
> ...


Se il caso cui facevi riferimento lo hai vissuto (e ti sei comportato come hai scritto) allora chapeau.
Se, viceversa, ipotizzavi una situazione X senza averla vissuta ti dico che è un pò troppo facile argomentare come fai tu.


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Maggio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Seguo il tuo filo logico ma non mi viene naturale allinearmi. Piuttosto mi sento vicina al pensiero di Danny & comp.non per una questione di possesso, che pure alcuni uomini mostrano verso le proprie donne, e neanche per una questione di giustizia (nell'accezione positiva del concetto di vendetta), ma perchè stiamo parlando di qualcuno che si è infilato nella mia vita (si, lo so che gli è stata aperta la porta etc etc) e che si è occupato di me e dei fatti miei fin nei minimi dettagli a mia insaputa. La sua curiosità morbosa, dovuta ad una forma idiota di gelosia, la spingeva dentro ogni piega della mia vita, a volte con successo altre no, e a me non importa da cosa fosse mossa, il punto è che l'ha fatto nonostante avrebbe potuto viversi la relazione con mio marito tenendo fuori me e scegliendo invece di chiedere perfino le foto dei vestiti che mi compravo.
> 
> Non sono un'illuminata che riesce a concentrarsi solo sulla coppia che abbiamo deciso valga la pena curare e custodire e dunque ill fatto che la tipa abbia suscitato interesse in mio marito e che ci abbia avuto una storia non è determinante per farmi pensare di lei che è un'emerita cogliona, lo è a prescindere. Anche perchè, una volta informata, a storia conclusa, che io sapevo tutto, la prima reazione è stata quella di chiamare lui urlando e minacciando me di denuncia. Allora, una cosi non meriterebbe uno sputtanamento globale? Per me si. E, scusate, ma chi se ne frega del marito??? A qualcuno è fregato della moglie a suo tempo, a lei e al mio uomo zero, non vedo perchè se non è lei stessa a preservare il suo matrimonio, dovrei farlo io... Che poi io, a parte qualche "saluto" che le mando ogni tanto, in pratica non abbia fatto  nulla per danneggiarla è un altro paio di maniche; è una questione solo di integrità mia che non ha bisogno di dissetarsi con un eventuale dolore altrui. Per ora è cosi, ma non è detto che in futuro non le vada a sputare in faccia, cosi, solo per sfizio.
> 
> Ho scritto di frettissima e male, spero si capisca comunque il concetto.


Anche la amante del mio ex ha voluto
 sapere e vedere (foto) mie, come se volesse sovrapporsi alla mia vita 
Il problema è che lui glielo ha permesso e non si è fatto manco venire un dubbio sul suo comportamento 
Sicché ho provveduto a mollarlo, mi sembrava evidente che preferisse tutelare la loro relazione invece che la nostra 
Nei confronti di lei non mi interessava fare nulla... Lei era una qualsiasi per me


----------



## oscuro (26 Maggio 2016)

*Jim*



Jim Cain ha detto:


> Non rifarei molte delle cazzate fatte dopo la scoperta del tradimento.
> Non le rifarei perchè ho imparato la lezione.
> Ma non riesco a non autoassolvermi semplicemente perchè ero sotto shock.
> Ciò detto, quello che ho imparato (anche qui), e che se dovesse mai succedere quello che è successo farei le valige e sparirei senza dire una parola. Senza fare nessuno degli errori fatti in passato. Ma, appunto, questo è 'a freddo' il mio proposito.


Jim,guarda che a caldo ci sono uomini che sparano.Con questa storia non si va da nessuna parte,e mi spiace,continuo a pensare che a caldo ti devi comunque regolare,scrivo questo a ragion veduta.Sapessi a caldo a me quante cose passano per la testa,attimi interminabili,davvero interminabili,basta un attimo a cambiarti la vita,e indietro non si torna mai....!
Che poi ti possa essere andata bene spesso non è un discorso valido...arriva la volta che le paghi per tutte...e scrivo sempre a ragion veduta.....


----------



## Circe (26 Maggio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tu hai perfettamente ragione
> Mi sorge solo una domanda alla quale non riesco a dare una risposta che mi sia comprensibile
> Lei è stata una stronza e va sputtanata
> Ma in casa ti tieni quello che le ha permesso di intrufolarsi ampiamente nella tua vita e se la scopava anche
> ...


farfalla ti faccio una domanda....cosa cambia dalle amanti che se li scopano sapendo che quell'uomo torna a casa e si scopa pure sua moglie.....e li vedono come super eroi...perche un'amante si sente piu razionale delle mogli che se li tengono?  Amche le amanti se li guardassero senza coinvolgimenti emotivi li considererebbero delle merde no? Sono le posizioni che cambiano. E i punti di vista. Ognuno si sente dalla parte del giusto e si da tutte le attenuanti del caso. Io ho visto lei male, lui male e ti diro'....a volte provo pure pena per lei....perche si e'fatta fottere anche mentalmente oltre che fisicamente.


----------



## Skorpio (26 Maggio 2016)

*...*



Jim Cain ha detto:


> Se il caso cui facevi riferimento lo hai vissuto (e ti sei comportato come hai scritto) allora chapeau.
> Se, viceversa, ipotizzavi una situazione X senza averla vissuta ti dico che è un pò troppo facile argomentare come fai tu.


Si, l ho vissuto.. Ma non ne sono orgoglioso, sai..?
Semplicemente io volevo confrontarsi con mia moglie. E basta.
Lui era ZERO
E doveva guidare e riportarla, perché lei era sconvolta.
E ha eseguito come un soldatino.

E i conti li ho fatti con mia moglie, nel bene e nel male.

Con lei ero interessato a farli.. E non vivo questa cosa con onore..

Glielo dovevo, per la stima e la considerazione che ho di lei.

Io l ho vissuta cosi


----------



## Jim Cain (26 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Jim,guarda che a caldo ci sono uomini che sparano.Con questa storia non si va da nessuna parte,e mi spiace,continuo a pensare che a caldo ti devi comunque regolare,scrivo questo a ragion veduta.Sapessi a caldo a me quante cose passano per la testa,attimi interminabili,davvero interminabili,basta un attimo a cambiarti la vita,e indietro non si torna mai....!
> Che poi ti possa essere andata bene spesso non è un discorso valido...arriva la volta che le paghi per tutte...e scrivo sempre a ragion veduta.....


Ma nessuno vuole andare da nessuna parte, è ovvio che le scelte 'a caldo' sono generalmente sbagliate, ma da uno che è sotto shock come si fa a pretendere lucidità e razionalità ? Alla fine ognuno è fatto a modo suo. C'è chi subisce un tradimento e sta zitto e muto, e c'è chi invece pianta un casino che non finisce più...


----------



## oscuro (26 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



Skorpio ha detto:


> Si, l ho vissuto.. Ma non ne sono orgoglioso, sai..?
> Semplicemente io volevo confrontarsi con mia moglie. E basta.
> Lui era ZERO
> E doveva guidare e riportarla, perché lei era sconvolta.
> ...


Davvero impagabile.
una moglie ti tradisce,poverina resta sconvolta,tu vai li,devi guidare e riportarla...e lei esegue come un soldatino.
Ste donne che trombano in giro e poi eseguono come soldatini,un pò sconvolte un pò altro...
E nonostante tutto,stima e considerazione....ma per chi?per il soldatino?o per quella che prima è stata poco soldatino?
Ma ci rendiamo conto di cosa scriviamo?


----------



## Nicka (26 Maggio 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Se il caso cui facevi riferimento lo hai vissuto (e ti sei comportato come hai scritto) allora chapeau.
> Se, viceversa, ipotizzavi una situazione X senza averla vissuta ti dico che è un pò troppo facile argomentare come fai tu.


Per quanto ti sembri strano c'è gente che anche a caldo reagisce in maniera molto fredda.


----------



## Jim Cain (26 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si, l ho vissuto.. Ma non ne sono orgoglioso, sai..?
> Semplicemente io volevo confrontarsi con mia moglie. E basta.
> Lui era ZERO
> E doveva guidare e riportarla, perché lei era sconvolta.
> ...


Cosa vuoi che ti dica, saremo fatti diversamente, o le nostre storie hanno avuto evoluzioni differenti che hanno portato a conseguenze differenti...


----------



## oscuro (26 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



Jim Cain ha detto:


> Ma nessuno vuole andare da nessuna parte, è ovvio che le scelte 'a caldo' sono generalmente sbagliate, ma da uno che è sotto shock come si fa a pretendere lucidità e razionalità ? Alla fine ognuno è fatto a modo suo. C'è chi subisce un tradimento e sta zitto e muto, e c'è chi invece pianta un casino che non finisce più...


C'è pure chi spara,che accoltella,che pesta,c'è di tutto.
Ma QUALE CAZZO DI DONNA vale il prezzo della nostra vita?della nostra libertà?Sono limitato...non ci arrivo e non ci arriverò mai...


----------



## Jim Cain (26 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Per quanto ti sembri strano c'è gente che anche a caldo reagisce in maniera molto fredda.


Assolutamente no.
Mi sembra strano chi, 'a freddo', dice cosa avrebbe fatto 'a caldo'. Tutto qui.


----------



## Skorpio (26 Maggio 2016)

*...*



oscuro ha detto:


> Davvero impagabile.
> una moglie ti tradisce,poverina resta sconvolta,tu vai li,devi guidare e riportarla...e lei esegue come un soldatino.
> Ste donne che trombano in giro e poi eseguono come soldatini,un pò sconvolte un pò altro...
> E nonostante tutto,stima e considerazione....ma per chi?per il soldatino?o per quella che prima è stata poco soldatino?
> Ma ci rendiamo conto di cosa scriviamo?


Ma anche di cosa leggiamo, magari.
Non ci hai capito una sega


----------



## Jim Cain (26 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> C'è pure chi spara,che accoltella,che pesta,c'è di tutto.
> Ma QUALE CAZZO DI DONNA vale il prezzo della nostra vita?della nostra libertà?Sono limitato...non ci arrivo e non ci arriverò mai...


Oscù però ti devi decidere...
O accetti reazioni 'a caldo' oppure non puoi criticare chi, come Skorpio, è stato fin troppo signore. Delle due l'una...


----------



## Nocciola (26 Maggio 2016)

Circe ha detto:


> farfalla ti faccio una domanda....cosa cambia dalle amanti che se li scopano sapendo che quell'uomo torna a casa e si scopa pure sua moglie.....e li vedono come super eroi...perche un'amante si sente piu razionale delle mogli che se li tengono?  Amche le amanti se li guardassero senza coinvolgimenti emotivi li considererebbero delle merde no? Sono le posizioni che cambiano. E i punti di vista. Ognuno si sente dalla parte del giusto e si da tutte le attenuanti del caso. Io ho visto lei male, lui male e ti diro'....a volte provo pure pena per lei....perche si e'fatta fottere anche mentalmente oltre che fisicamente.


Cambia il ruolo e non è poco
E soprattutto io amante non ho mai pensato che stesse sposato con una cretina quindi non avevo motivo per non stimarlo. 
Non farei l'amante di un uomo che mi parla male della moglie per esempio. E' una cosa che mi da fastidio. tendenzialmente tua moglie e mio marito restano fuori dai nostri momenti insieme se ci entrano ci entrano per racconti di normale routine.
Se considero un uomo una merda ti assicuro che oltre a non andarci a letto non mi ci relaziono neanche, figurati se ci resto sposata


----------



## oscuro (26 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma anche di cosa leggiamo, magari.
> Non ci hai capito una sega


Spero sia come dici,spero che non ci abbia capito un cazzo....!


----------



## Tulipmoon (26 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Mia reazione a caldo.
> Calma, riflessione, telefonata a mia moglie:
> Me lo passi per favore?
> Reazione sconcertata
> ...



Bravo


----------



## oscuro (26 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



Jim Cain ha detto:


> Oscù però ti devi decidere...
> O accetti reazioni 'a caldo' oppure non puoi criticare chi, come Skorpio, è stato fin troppo signore. Delle due l'una...



Cioè,o se mena...o si resta cornuti e contenti?
Decido ne l'una ne l'altra,credo che l'indifferenza e l'abbandono sia l'unica cosa di dignitoso che si possa fare,non per lei,per me stresso.


----------



## Skorpio (26 Maggio 2016)

*...*



oscuro ha detto:


> Spero sia come dici,spero che non ci abbia capito un cazzo....!


Basta rileggere, sono 10 righe... Sennò chiamerò Brunetta a tradurmi, se vorrà farmi questo onore..


----------



## Minerva (26 Maggio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Cambia il ruolo e non è poco
> E soprattutto io amante non ho mai pensato che stesse sposato con una cretina quindi non avevo motivo per non stimarlo.
> Non farei l'amante di un uomo che mi parla male della moglie per esempio. E' una cosa che mi da fastidio. tendenzialmente tua moglie e mio marito restano fuori dai nostri momenti insieme se ci entrano ci entrano per racconti di normale routine.
> Se considero un uomo una merda ti assicuro che oltre a non andarci a letto non mi ci relaziono neanche, figurati se ci resto sposata


se, se se.....farfalla in linea di rigore non ti fosse capitato oggi saresti qui a scrivere con un amico di famiglia mai.
se la vita sorprende lo fa su tutte le linee


----------



## oscuro (26 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma anche di cosa leggiamo, magari.
> Non ci hai capito una sega


Ah cazzo bello.Si è scopato tua moglie,poi ha eseguito,e ha guidato riaccompagnandola a casa...porca vacca era sconvolta....questo cambia tutto...

Io sono più della serie:guarda resta li...che intanto ti preparo le valigie....dimmi dove devo metterle,poi nel caso ci mettiamo d'accordo sulla vendita della casa....!

Guarda messa così quasi quasi....mi tengo jim....giuro.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Maggio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> se, se se.....farfalla in linea di rigore non ti fosse capitato oggi saresti qui a scrivere con un amico di famiglia mai.
> se la vita sorprende lo fa su tutte le linee


Sono una sostenitrice del mai dire mai
Infatti sto parlando al presente e sto cercando di capire come si faccia
Sempre detto che due mesi prima di tradire avrei giurato sui miei figli che mai lo avrei fatto


----------



## Jim Cain (26 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ah cazzo bello.Si è scopato tua moglie,poi ha eseguito,e ha guidato riaccompagnandola a casa...porca vacca era sconvolta....questo cambia tutto...
> 
> Io sono più della serie:guarda resta li...che intanto ti preparo le valigie....dimmi dove devo metterle,poi nel caso ci mettiamo d'accordo sulla vendita della casa....!
> 
> Guarda messa così quasi quasi....mi tengo jim....giuro.


Grazie Oscù ma Jim in realtà al 'terzo' non lo ha neanche sfiorato (e dire che invece qualche problema lo avrebbe risolto)...


----------



## sienne (26 Maggio 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Io ho reagito come te.
> Ma non ero lucida, proprio per niente.



Ciao

a me, la confusione è venuta dopo. Con ragionamenti sul perdono, famiglia, ruoli ecc. 
Ci ho messo quattro anni, per tornare a quella lucidità: qui non c'è nulla più da salvare ... 


sienne


----------



## Jim Cain (26 Maggio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sono una sostenitrice del mai dire mai
> Infatti sto parlando al presente e sto cercando di capire come si faccia
> Sempre detto che due mesi prima di tradire avrei giurato sui miei figli che mai lo avrei fatto


...quindi convieni sul fatto che è facile, a freddo e/o in teoria, dire che quanto si farà/non si farà lascia il tempo che trova...


----------



## Skorpio (26 Maggio 2016)

*...*



oscuro ha detto:


> Ah cazzo bello.Si è scopato tua moglie,poi ha eseguito,e ha guidato riaccompagnandola a casa...porca vacca era sconvolta....questo cambia tutto...
> 
> Io sono più della serie:guarda resta li...che intanto ti preparo le valigie....dimmi dove devo metterle,poi nel caso ci mettiamo d'accordo sulla vendita della casa....!
> 
> Guarda messa così quasi quasi....mi tengo jim....giuro.


Ma sai.. Qui non si fa a gara a chi ha la reazione più bella...
E una volta a casa non credere che abbiamo ballato la samba.

Alla fine ognuno si tiene ciò che sceglie, e io sono molto sereno.

Mi auguro altrettanto di tutti voi ovviamente...

Anche se in tanti post vedo inquietudine e disagio profondo

E me ne dispiaccio


----------



## oscuro (26 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



Jim Cain ha detto:


> Grazie Oscù ma Jim in realtà al 'terzo' non lo ha neanche sfiorato (e dire che invece qualche problema lo avrebbe risolto)...



No,vabbè ma io davvero non so più cosa pensare.Ma adesso io chiedo pure all'amante di mia moglie:scusa dato che è sconvolta,saresti cosi gentile da riportarmela a casa?
Temo che sia sconvolta,dopo furenti scopate,resta sempre sconvolta....vero?.E magari tornata a casa fascio di fiori e cenetta a lume di candela....no?
E quell altro poi che si presta pure....!
Della serie:vabbè dai capo,alla fine me so divertito...tu moglie regala belle soddisfazioni a pecora...,mò me preparo me rivesto e guido io,fra 3a min stamo a casa...te saluto.
Io mi chiedo:ma quelli di 20 anni che leggono che opinioni si fanno?ma ste nuove generazioni che cazzo pensano?che messaggio stiamo veicolando?cosa?MA PORCA DI QUELLA PUTTANA..


----------



## Circe (26 Maggio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Cambia il ruolo e non è poco
> E soprattutto io amante non ho mai pensato che stesse sposato con una cretina quindi non avevo motivo per non stimarlo.
> Non farei l'amante di un uomo che mi parla male della moglie per esempio. E' una cosa che mi da fastidio. tendenzialmente tua moglie e mio marito restano fuori dai nostri momenti insieme se ci entrano ci entrano per racconti di normale routine.
> Se considero un uomo una merda ti assicuro che oltre a non andarci a letto non mi ci relaziono neanche, figurati se ci resto sposata


Vedi? Continui a far finta che l'uomo che ha l'amante e la moglie un problema non ce l'abbia. "Moglie e marito Restano fuori dai momenti insieme". Hai risposto tu....anche l'altra, l'amante.....resta fuori dai momenti insieme di una moglie e un marito che decidono di non distruggere una famiglia. Merda mangia l'amante e merda mangia la moglie. Solo che chissa perche le amanti non riescono a capire come faccia una moglie a tenersi un marito fedifrago. Quando tradisce anche l'amante ogni volta che scopa con la moglie.


----------



## oscuro (26 Maggio 2016)

*Ma*



Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma sai.. Qui non si fa a gara a chi ha la reazione più bella...
> E una volta a casa non credere che abbiamo ballato la samba.
> 
> Alla fine ognuno si tiene ciò che sceglie, e io sono molto sereno.
> ...


Non ho dubbi,vinci tu a mani basse....nutro invidia per la tua serenità....davvero.Si sono inquieto....tanto.Davvero.:up:


----------



## Nocciola (26 Maggio 2016)

Circe ha detto:


> Vedi? Continui a far finta che l'uomo che ha l'amante e la moglie un problema non ce l'abbia. "Moglie e marito Restano fuori dai momenti insieme". Hai risposto tu....anche l'altra, l'amante.....resta fuori dai momenti insieme di una moglie e un marito che decidono di non distruggere una famiglia. Merda mangia l'amante e merda mangia la moglie. Solo che chissa perche le amanti non riescono a capire come faccia una moglie a tenersi un marito fedifrago. Quando tradisce anche l'amante ogni volta che scopa con la moglie.


No no ferma. Io capisco benissimo che una donna possa tenersi il marito, anzi mi auspico che lo faccia se ci sono i presupposti per restare, e spesso ci sono fortunatamente.
Mi domando come si faccia a restare con un uomo che si considera un deficiente. Perchè se uno si scopa una che si permette certe cose è un deficiente. Tutto qui. 
Io da amante di merda non ne ho mangiata anche perchè ho sempre sostenuto che se "devo" avere una relazione "deve" darmi solo cose positive altrimenti non ne colgo il significato.


----------



## Jim Cain (26 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> E quell altro poi che si presta pure....!
> Della serie:vabbè dai capo,alla fine me so divertito...tu moglie regala belle soddisfazioni a pecora...,mò me preparo me rivesto e guido io,fra 3a min stamo a casa...te saluto.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (26 Maggio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> No no ferma. Io capisco benissimo che una donna possa tenersi il marito, anzi mi auspico che lo faccia se ci sono i presupposti per restare, e spesso ci sono fortunatamente.
> Mi domando come si faccia a restare con un uomo che si considera un deficiente. Perchè se uno si scopa una che si permette certe cose è un deficiente. Tutto qui.
> Io da amante di merda non ne ho mangiata anche perchè ho sempre sostenuto che se "devo" avere una relazione "deve" darmi solo cose positive altrimenti non ne colgo il significato.


le relazioni non si costruiscono a tavolino e suppongo ci siano amori extraconiugali tormentatissimi


----------



## Skorpio (26 Maggio 2016)

*...*



oscuro ha detto:


> Non ho dubbi,vinci tu a mani basse....nutro invidia per la tua serenità....davvero.Si sono inquieto....tanto.Davvero.:up:


Si.. 
E si vede purtroppo...
Non reggi nemmeno una cosa che non hai vissuto.... Solo sentirla ti sconvolge...


----------



## Nocciola (26 Maggio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> le relazioni non si costruiscono a tavolino e suppongo ci siano amori extraconiugali tormentatissimi


Assolutamente si, ma non tutte.


----------



## oscuro (26 Maggio 2016)

*Jim*



Jim Cain ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



E tu ridi pure?Quanto sono vecchio....44 anni?mi vergogno,non ho 4 cellulari,non ho il navigatore satellitare,mi oriento benissimo senza,conosco roma a memoria,non sono social,non twitto,non mi faccio selfie,non watsappo,non mi passa manco per il cazzo,spero solo che l'astronave che mi ha portato qui 44 anni fa...passi il più velocemente possibile...perchè a me sto mondo sta andando ogni giorno più sui coglioni....no ragazzi io torno a casa....ve saluto a tutti....se domani non mi leggete più....non preoccupatevi.Io torno a casa.


----------



## Tulipmoon (26 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Jim,guarda che a caldo ci sono uomini che sparano.Con questa storia non si va da nessuna parte,e mi spiace,continuo a pensare che a caldo ti devi comunque regolare,scrivo questo a ragion veduta.Sapessi a caldo a me quante cose passano per la testa,attimi interminabili,davvero interminabili,basta un attimo a cambiarti la vita,e indietro non si torna mai....!
> Che poi ti possa essere andata bene spesso non è un discorso valido...arriva la volta che le paghi per tutte...e scrivo sempre a ragion veduta.....



il problema è che questo "a caldo" a volte dura un anno o in eterno. E a me non va di giustificare proprio un cazzo, come per altro non mi aspetto che nessuno giustifichi me.Comprendo...comprendo benissimo che uno possa avere la voglia di andare dal terzo, e parlarci va bene, ma il 3° ha tutto il diritto di non rispondere....se non vuole. Comprendo la voglia di menare...ma ho già detto cosa ne penso. Non comprendo l'andare a sputtanare il 3° con quarte e quinte persone, che siano famiglia o amici...perché tu di quella persona non sai un cazzo.
Dico che il problema se lo deve risolvere la coppia, perché dalla coppia è nato...e alle volte la terza persona si innamora di quella impegnata e ci rimane fregata lei in primis, quando, se non c'erano problemi nella coppia non ci sarebbe stato nessun avvicinamento.

Ma anche il riversare il rancore sul traditore/traditrice ha un limite...e il limite che pongo non è nemmeno tanto più alto rispetto alla "copertura" che secondo me dovrebbe avere la 3° persona. Si può discutere per mesi...ma non si deve mai arrivare alle mani con il proprio compagno/compagno....e ancora più subdolo ma molto frequente, non si deve nemmeno arrivare a fare "terrorismo" psicologico (capitato anche a me) con la persona che ti ha tradito o che temi ti abbia tradito. Poi ok...comprendo che venga fatto ma è sbagliato.
E, sì, riporto un caso estremo....ma una mia amica è stata uccisa dall'ex fidanzato...dopo che prima l'aveva prima ridotta un cencio psicologicamente perché lo aveva lasciato. Dopo un anno lei si era rimessa in piedi e stava con un altro...e l'ex ha pensato bene di toglierla di mezzo. Quindi si lo so, è un cazzo di caso estremo, ma mi sono rotta di giustificare le reazioni a caldo. Le comprendo ma non le giustifico.

La mia teoria è un gran vaffanculo a chi mi possa tradire....un gran vaffanculo a me se ho tradito. Vedere se c'è amore per ricostruire e superare la cosa e anzi diventare una coppia più forte. Altrimenti ognuno per la sua strada. Niente 3-4-5° persone di cui non si sa cosa cazzo passano nella loro vita e che, in casi normali, non hanno mai voluto il MALE di te tradito. Ma nemmeno niente sovrastazioni fisiche ma anche psicologiche con il proprio compagno/compagna.


----------



## oscuro (26 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



Skorpio ha detto:


> Si..
> E si vede purtroppo...
> Non reggi nemmeno una cosa che non hai vissuto.... Solo sentirla ti sconvolge...



A dire il vero ne reggo di peggiori,a dire il vero.Faccio tanta fatica,incomincio a farne troppa....


----------



## banshee (26 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> E tu ridi pure?Quanto sono vecchio....44 anni?mi vergogno,non ho 4 cellulari,non ho il navigatore satellitare,mi oriento benissimo senza,conosco roma a memoria,*non sono social,non twitto,non mi faccio selfie,non watsappo*,non mi passa manco per il cazzo,spero solo che l'astronave che mi ha portato qui 44 anni fa...passi il più velocemente possibile...perchè a me sto mondo sta andando ogni giorno più sui coglioni....no ragazzi io torno a casa....ve saluto a tutti....se domani non mi leggete più....non preoccupatevi.Io torno a casa.


davvero?? 

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: dai scherzo volevo sdrammatizzà. Lo sanno tutti ormai che mastro oscuro e la tecnologia non si pigliano


----------



## Nicka (26 Maggio 2016)

Tulipmoon ha detto:


> il problema è che questo "a caldo" a volte dura un anno o in eterno. E a me non va di giustificare proprio un cazzo, come per altro non mi aspetto che nessuno giustifichi me.Comprendo...comprendo benissimo che uno possa avere la voglia di andare dal terzo, e parlarci va bene, ma il 3° ha tutto il diritto di non rispondere....se non vuole. Comprendo la voglia di menare...ma ho già detto cosa ne penso. Non comprendo l'andare a sputtanare il 3° con quarte e quinte persone, che siano famiglia o amici...perché tu di quella persona non sai un cazzo.
> Dico che il problema se lo deve risolvere la coppia, perché dalla coppia è nato...e alle volte la terza persona si innamora di quella impegnata e ci rimane fregata lei in primis, quando, se non c'erano problemi nella coppia non ci sarebbe stato nessun avvicinamento.
> 
> Ma anche il riversare il rancore sul traditore/traditrice ha un limite...e il limite che pongo non è nemmeno tanto più alto rispetto alla "copertura" che secondo me dovrebbe avere la 3° persona. Si può discutere per mesi...ma non si deve mai arrivare alle mani con il proprio compagno/compagno....e ancora più subdolo ma molto frequente, non si deve nemmeno arrivare a fare "terrorismo" psicologico (capitato anche a me) con la persona che ti ha tradito o che temi ti abbia tradito. Poi ok...comprendo che venga fatto ma è sbagliato.
> ...


Complimenti. Quoto tutto.


----------



## oscuro (26 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> davvero??
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: dai scherzo volevo sdrammatizzà. Lo sanno tutti ormai che mastro oscuro e la tecnologia non si pigliano



A te ti vengo a trovare,tranquilla,ma adesso voglio tornare a casa mia.....


----------



## spleen (26 Maggio 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> eh va beh uno può provare anche a darmele ma io la metto in un altro pacchetto.  Non sto a prenderle perché sua moglie ha deciso di venire a letto con me. Io non ho mai costretto nessuna e se una donna è sposata non ho mai neppure preso l'iniziativa. Pensa un po'.


Tu ti puoi sentire assolto finchè vuoi, sei comunque coinvolto....... (Cit. De Andrè)

Guarda che ad esempio a rubare è colpevole anche quello che tiene il sacco. O sei anche tu uno dei tanti che non si sentono rsponsabili di nulla e poi gridano disperati e scandalizzati quando la prendono nel sedere. All' italiana, proprio.


----------



## banshee (26 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> A te ti vengo a trovare,tranquilla,ma adesso voglio tornare a casa mia.....


Io t'aspetto qui! Al massimo me citofoni tanto


----------



## sienne (26 Maggio 2016)

Tulipmoon ha detto:


> il problema è che questo "a caldo" a volte dura un anno o in eterno. E a me non va di giustificare proprio un cazzo, come per altro non mi aspetto che nessuno giustifichi me.Comprendo...comprendo benissimo che uno possa avere la voglia di andare dal terzo, e parlarci va bene, ma il 3° ha tutto il diritto di non rispondere....se non vuole. Comprendo la voglia di menare...ma ho già detto cosa ne penso. Non comprendo l'andare a sputtanare il 3° con quarte e quinte persone, che siano famiglia o amici...perché tu di quella persona non sai un cazzo.
> Dico che il problema se lo deve risolvere la coppia, perché dalla coppia è nato...e alle volte la terza persona si innamora di quella impegnata e ci rimane fregata lei in primis, quando, se non c'erano problemi nella coppia non ci sarebbe stato nessun avvicinamento.
> 
> Ma anche il riversare il rancore sul traditore/traditrice ha un limite...e il limite che pongo non è nemmeno tanto più alto rispetto alla "copertura" che secondo me dovrebbe avere la 3° persona. Si può discutere per mesi...ma non si deve mai arrivare alle mani con il proprio compagno/compagno....e ancora più subdolo ma molto frequente, non si deve nemmeno arrivare a fare "terrorismo" psicologico (capitato anche a me) con la persona che ti ha tradito o che temi ti abbia tradito. Poi ok...comprendo che venga fatto ma è sbagliato.
> ...



Ciao

il femminicidio è un'altro fenomeno ... che non deve coincidere con un tradimento scoperto. 


sienne


----------



## oscuro (26 Maggio 2016)

*No*



banshee ha detto:


> Io t'aspetto qui! Al massimo me citofoni tanto


No,io e te ci vediamo fuori quando riuscirò a tornare.


----------



## Nobody (26 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> E tu ridi pure?Quanto sono vecchio....44 anni?mi vergogno,*non ho 4 cellulari,non ho il navigatore satellitare,mi oriento benissimo senza*,conosco roma a memoria,*non sono social,non twitto,non mi faccio selfie,non watsappo,non mi passa manco per il cazzo*,spero solo che l'astronave che mi ha portato qui 44 anni fa...passi il più velocemente possibile...perchè a me sto mondo sta andando ogni giorno più sui coglioni....no ragazzi io torno a casa....ve saluto a tutti....se domani non mi leggete più....non preoccupatevi.Io torno a casa.


:rotfl:
pure io, ma conosco anche altri... siamo pochi ma ci siamo. Niente contro la tecnologia, anzi... ma certe sue applicazioni "social" mi fanno cagare.


----------



## banshee (26 Maggio 2016)

Si qui intendevo a Roma


----------



## Skorpio (26 Maggio 2016)

*...*



oscuro ha detto:


> A dire il vero ne reggo di peggiori,a dire il vero.Faccio tanta fatica,incomincio a farne troppa....


Non si direbbe.. E comunque penso tu le viva male... Anche se accadono agli altri...

I problemi vanno affrontati..
Con o senza pecore o buoi... Che possono condire di ironia un piatto amaro da consumare...

Io ho messo davanti mia moglie

E al terzo, nonostante la tua fantasia, non ho chiesto affatto per piacere o sii gentile...

Questo tuo è un modo disperato  di difendersi da una situazione che ci coglie nella incapacità di viverla e gestirla, anche solo a sentirsela raccontare

Mi spiace..


----------



## Minerva (26 Maggio 2016)

Tulipmoon ha detto:


> il problema è che questo "a caldo" a volte dura un anno o in eterno. E a me non va di giustificare proprio un cazzo, come per altro non mi aspetto che nessuno giustifichi me.Comprendo...comprendo benissimo che uno possa avere la voglia di andare dal terzo, e parlarci va bene, ma il 3° ha tutto il diritto di non rispondere....se non vuole. Comprendo la voglia di menare...ma ho già detto cosa ne penso. Non comprendo l'andare a sputtanare il 3° con quarte e quinte persone, che siano famiglia o amici...perché tu di quella persona non sai un cazzo.
> Dico che il problema se lo deve risolvere la coppia, perché dalla coppia è nato...e alle volte la terza persona si innamora di quella impegnata e ci rimane fregata lei in primis, quando, se non c'erano problemi nella coppia non ci sarebbe stato nessun avvicinamento.
> 
> Ma anche il riversare il rancore sul traditore/traditrice ha un limite...e il limite che pongo non è nemmeno tanto più alto rispetto alla "copertura" che secondo me dovrebbe avere la 3° persona. Si può discutere per mesi...ma non si deve mai arrivare alle mani con il proprio compagno/compagno....e ancora più subdolo ma molto frequente, non si deve nemmeno arrivare a fare "terrorismo" psicologico (capitato anche a me) con la persona che ti ha tradito o che temi ti abbia tradito. Poi ok...comprendo che venga fatto ma è sbagliato.
> ...


beh....vorrei vedere chi giustifica un omicidio.
sul resto posso anche concordare ma immagino che dalla teoria alla pratica ci sia tutto un mondo di turbolenze, insicurezze , fragilità e fiducia da ricostruire


----------



## Heathcliff (26 Maggio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sono una sostenitrice del mai dire mai
> Infatti sto parlando al presente e sto cercando di capire come si faccia
> Sempre detto che due mesi prima di tradire avrei giurato sui miei figli che mai lo avrei fatto


probabilmente se lo chiederebbe anche tuo marito come hai fatto.  È probabilmente la risposta meno dolorosa sarebbe che l'altro ha avuto un ruolo determinante per le tue decisioni. Se tuo marito sapesse tutto quello che gli hai nascosto ma tutto tutto credi che ti riconoscerebbe nella donna che pensava di conoscere?


----------



## oscuro (26 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



Skorpio ha detto:


> Non si direbbe.. E comunque penso tu le viva male... Anche se accadono agli altri...
> 
> I problemi vanno affrontati..
> Con o senza pecore o buoi... Che possono condire di ironia un piatto amaro da consumare...
> ...


Le vivo male nella misura in cui pensavo che ci fosse un limite,un limite alla decenza,al buon gusto.
Sono orgoglioso dei miei modi disperati,sono orgoglioso di questo pizzico di umanità che ancora mi è rimasta,mi indigno ancora,ho il coraggio di farlo,non mi sono normalizzato e omologato....grazie a dio.
Quello che sono chiamato a gestire e vivere ogni giorno, con tutto il rispetto, son cose un tantino più delicate....che chiamare al telefono l'amante della mia donna pregandolo di riportarla a casa,scrivendo con orgoglio che ha pure eseguito la richiesta come un soldatino...!
Io non credo che tu abbia messo davanti tua moglie,tu hai messo davanti la paura di perderla,che è una cosa un tantino diversa.
Non è un questione personale skorpio.


----------



## Tulipmoon (26 Maggio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> beh....vorrei vedere chi giustifica un omicidio.
> sul resto posso anche concordare ma immagino che dalla teoria alla pratica ci sia tutto un mondo di turbolenze, insicurezze , fragilità e fiducia da ricostruire



Quello che lo commette lo giustifica....anzi in macchina aveva un regalo da una parte e il coltello dall'altra. Se lei rispondeva in modo migliore o più accettabile, finiva a tarallucci e vino.
Comunque ho detto che questo era un caso di reazione a caldo estrema che è durata un anno. Per questo stavo cercando di dire che, anche se comprendo le reazioni di molti con compagna o 3° persona....ho bisogno di essere netta e non giustificare nulla, le comprendo. Ma qui si cerca di far ragionare le persone. Un tempo avete cercato di far ragionare me. E io capisco benissimo la rabbia e la delusione....ma dato che sto parlando da persona "fredda" cerco di spiegare, a chi freddo in questo momento non è, razionalmente, per me, come mai reazioni diverse da quelle che ho scritto, per me sono sbagliate....lo so ho estremizzato, mi spiego meglio estremizzando, ma ho detto anche le vie di mezzo sia in questo post che in altri. Ovvio che qui non parlavate di questo tipo di reazione....eh vorrei anche vedere!


----------



## Heathcliff (26 Maggio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Tu ti puoi sentire assolto finchè vuoi, sei comunque coinvolto....... (Cit. De Andrè)
> 
> Guarda che ad esempio a rubare è colpevole anche quello che tiene il sacco. O sei anche tu uno dei tanti che non si sentono rsponsabili di nulla e poi gridano disperati e scandalizzati quando la prendono nel sedere. All' italiana, proprio.


Per fortuna io sono responsabile solo di quello che faccio io. Se una persona che ha la responsabilità di una famiglia e di un matrimonio ha una relazione con me io non guadagno il premio di uomo dell'anno ma dal momento che ho deciso per questa relazione la mia responsabilità è di salvaguardare la segretezza di non mettere a rischio lei in alcun modo. Verso un marito che venisse a bussare alla mia porta io posso sicuramente sentirmi in imbarazzo e dispiaciuto per lui ma non riconosco la responsabilità delle difficoltà del suo matrimonio. Mi prendo tutti gli insulti e sto zitto ma le mani le tiene a posto. Quando una donna o un uomo decidono di tradire sanno quello che fanno.


----------



## Skorpio (26 Maggio 2016)

*...*



oscuro ha detto:


> Le vivo male nella misura in cui pensavo che ci fosse un limite,un limite alla decenza,al buon gusto.
> Sono orgoglioso dei miei modi disperati,sono orgoglioso di questo pizzico di umanità che ancora mi è rimasta,mi indigno ancora,ho il coraggio di farlo,non mi sono normalizzato e omologato....grazie a dio.
> Quello che sono chiamato a gestire e vivere ogni giorno, con tutto il rispetto, son cose un tantino più delicate....che chiamare al telefono l'amante della mia donna pregandolo di riportarla a casa,scrivendo con orgoglio che ha pure eseguito la richiesta come un soldatino...!
> Io non credo che tu abbia messo davanti tua moglie,tu hai messo davanti la paura di perderla,che è una cosa un tantino diversa.
> Non è un questione personale skorpio.


Oscuro tranquillizzati!! 
io sono sereno... tranquillizzati!!

a 44 anni non puoi permetterti di restare sconvolto dallo scoprire che i TUOI limiti sono diversi dal mondo che ti circonda e in cui assieme a me e a tutti gli altri, tu vivi...

te lo dice uno che ha qualche anno più di te...

e credimi.. nascondersi dietro culi e pecore non serve.. sembra di esorcizzare quanto ci travolge, ma non è così...

lo si subisce e basta, peggiorando la nostra interiorità..

Io non ho paura di perdere nessuno, ma anche se la avessi è un problema mio...

non farti travolgere da quello che credi sia un mio limite... (e non è così)

non nasconderti dietro ad una ironia rassicurante... non serve, credimi...

ascolta.. giudica, rifletti....

io so cosa ho fatto, in quel momento. 

io volevo confrontarmi con mia moglie, perché lei AVEVA SCELTO di uscire con quell'uomo.

e se c'è stata una che ha avuto una paura fottuta di perdermi è stata lei...

e comunque.. sono scelte mie... e sono qui a parlarne con assoluta serenità.... come vedi.

e tu che hai letto 10 righe sei agitato come una biscia....

su questo devi riflettere, su quanto ciò che accade intorno a te ti aggredisce... anche se non ti riguarda.

e non sto scherzando, davvero. è importante.

io sono sereno. sei contento che io sono sereno..?? 

senza pecore e senza culi??


----------



## Minerva (26 Maggio 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> Per fortuna io sono responsabile solo di quello che faccio io. Se una persona che ha la responsabilità di una famiglia e di un matrimonio ha una relazione con me io non guadagno il premio di uomo dell'anno ma dal momento che ho deciso per questa relazione la mia responsabilità è di salvaguardare la segretezza di non mettere a rischio lei in alcun modo. Verso un marito che venisse a bussare alla mia porta io posso sicuramente sentirmi in imbarazzo e dispiaciuto per lui ma non riconosco la responsabilità delle difficoltà del suo matrimonio. Mi prendo tutti gli insulti e sto zitto *ma le mani le tiene a posto. *Quando una donna o un uomo decidono di tradire sanno quello che fanno.


è sacrosanto in linea di principio ma non hai mai pensato ti potesse succedere?
nel caso te la sentiresti di denunciare?


----------



## Skorpio (26 Maggio 2016)

*...*



Heathcliff ha detto:


> Per fortuna io sono responsabile solo di quello che faccio io. Se una persona che ha la responsabilità di una famiglia e di un matrimonio ha una relazione con me io non guadagno il premio di uomo dell'anno ma dal momento che ho deciso per questa relazione la mia responsabilità è di salvaguardare la segretezza di non mettere a rischio lei in alcun modo. Verso un marito che venisse a bussare alla mia porta io posso sicuramente sentirmi in imbarazzo e dispiaciuto per lui ma non riconosco la responsabilità delle difficoltà del suo matrimonio. Mi prendo tutti gli insulti e sto zitto ma le mani le tiene a posto. Quando una donna o un uomo decidono di tradire sanno quello che fanno.


quoto


----------



## Nicka (26 Maggio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> è sacrosanto in linea di principio ma non hai mai pensato ti potesse succedere?
> nel caso te la sentiresti di denunciare?


Guarda l'ho pensato pure io da femmina, non nascondiamoci dietro un dito, sono cose che chiunque decide di andare con qualcuno che ha altro a casa mette in conto prima di iniziare. 
E no, io probabilmente non avrei denunciato.


----------



## Jim Cain (26 Maggio 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> Per fortuna io sono responsabile solo di quello che faccio io. Se una persona che ha la responsabilità di una famiglia e di un matrimonio ha una relazione con me io non guadagno il premio di uomo dell'anno ma dal momento che ho deciso per questa relazione la mia responsabilità è di salvaguardare la segretezza di non mettere a rischio lei in alcun modo. Verso un marito che venisse a bussare alla mia porta io posso sicuramente sentirmi in imbarazzo e dispiaciuto per lui ma non riconosco la responsabilità delle difficoltà del suo matrimonio. Mi prendo tutti gli insulti e sto zitto ma le mani le tiene a posto. Quando una donna o un uomo decidono di tradire sanno quello che fanno.


Razionalmente il tuo discorso non fa una piega.
Però può accadere che a un marito imbufalito venga voglia di cercarti, e di tutta questa razionalità e questi distinguo non sa che farsene.
Con questo non voglio dire che è giusto, semplicemente che il mondo è bello perchè è vario, e buon per te che non ne hai mai trovato uno vendicativo e violento...
Sul periodo sottolineato scusami ma più che salvaguardare la segretezza della lei forse sarebbe più onesto aggiungere che vuoi salvaguardare anche qualcos'altro...


----------



## Minerva (26 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Guarda l'ho pensato pure io da femmina, non nascondiamoci dietro un dito, sono cose che chiunque decide di andare con qualcuno che ha altro a casa mette in conto prima di iniziare.
> E no, io probabilmente non avrei denunciato.


perfetto


----------



## oscuro (26 Maggio 2016)

*Sai*



Skorpio ha detto:


> Oscuro tranquillizzati!!
> io sono sereno... tranquillizzati!!
> 
> a 44 anni non puoi permetterti di restare sconvolto dallo scoprire che i TUOI limiti sono diversi dal mondo che ti circonda e in cui assieme a me e a tutti gli altri, tu vivi...
> ...


Skorpio questo da parte tua è un pò meschino,qui mi deludi.....
Tranquillo che sono poche le cose che mi sconvolgono,fra queste c'è la mancanza di dignità,e di amor proprio delle persone.
Non prendertela se trovo il tuo comportamento poco dignitoso.Non volevo offendere ne insultare.
Tu che fai?rigiri la frittata parlando di pecore e culi....e qui sei tu che con qualche anno più di me dovresti replicare con saggezza....hai dimostrato di averne poca,fidati....
Io resto solo basito,dalla tua mancanza di dignità,questo è il punto.
E fattelo andare bene senza tentare meschinamente di ributtare su di me la tua incapacità di gestire certe situazioni con dignità.
Sei sereno?certo hai mantenuto,quello che volevi mantenere,barattando il tuo amor proprio,contento tu.
Tu non sei sereno per nulla,non avresti replicato con questo livore,e non è la prima volta che ti vedo fare cose del genere.
Rifletti tu,sui tuoi modi ambigui di porti,chi scherza su pecore e culi magari è per alleggerire pesi e dinamiche di vita che vanno ben oltre questioni di corna,hai qualche anno più di me.e purtroppo non sembra.
Non c'era bisogno di rispondere cosi a cazzo di cane,non era un attacco il mio,se questo è il tuo modo di essere sereno,son contento di non essere sereno come te.
Rifletti tu....caro mio.:up:


----------



## spleen (26 Maggio 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> *Per fortuna io sono responsabile solo di quello che faccio io*. Se una persona che ha la responsabilità di una famiglia e di un matrimonio ha una relazione con me io non guadagno il premio di uomo dell'anno ma dal momento che ho deciso per questa relazione la mia responsabilità è di salvaguardare la segretezza di non mettere a rischio lei in alcun modo. Verso un marito che venisse a bussare alla mia porta io posso sicuramente sentirmi in imbarazzo e dispiaciuto per lui ma non riconosco la responsabilità delle difficoltà del suo matrimonio. Mi prendo tutti gli insulti e sto zitto ma le mani le tiene a posto. Quando una donna o un uomo decidono di tradire sanno quello che fanno.


Appunto. Non è che non fai niente, sei complice della faccenda, la tua consapevolezza e responsabilità non si ferma solo difronte a te stesso, vivi in una società, sai, scegli, fai.

Io non sto dicendo che chi tradisce il coniuge sia meno responsabile, anzi come fai giustamente notare la maggior parte della responsabilità è sua e eventuali decisioni pesano e devono essere "svangate" da lui/lei, non certo da te.
Certo che se scoprissi che mia moglie mi tradisce sarebbe responsabilità sua principalmente ed è con lei che dovrei vedermela però non è che l'altro, anche se non lo cerco, lo considero una verginella, non so se mi spiego. 

A me stà un po' sul cazzo questa abitudine di tirarsi sempre fuori farisaicamente dalle situazioni che ci vedono coinvolti su questo argomento e per estensione su n altri, dalla politica al resto, ci siamo dentro con i piedi, però non è mai affar nostro.
W l' Italia.


----------



## Heathcliff (26 Maggio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> è sacrosanto in linea di principio ma non hai mai pensato ti potesse succedere?
> nel caso te la sentiresti di denunciare?


se uno viene a mani nude no. Spero che non mi capiti mai perché la violenza mi fa schifo ma può capitare per diversi motivi dì trovarsi ad averci a che fate.


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Maggio 2016)

A me dispiace un po' per due motivi: il primo è che luomo non ha più scritto, il secondo è che è emersa una visione da parte di molti uomini molto arcaica, fatta di donne che sono proprietà, che non rendono conto in prima persona perchè prive di una volontà o facilmente circuibili o preda della sindrome premestruale, premenopausale o post partum.
Insomma siamo delle ochette facile preda del primo volpone e la famiglia attenzione non è la NOSTRA, ma la vostra.
Allora si difende la proprietà a suon di mazzate o duelli all'alba che manco uno spaghetti western.
La donna invece spesso si interroga e si chiede dove ha sbagliato, dove non ha dato abbastanza, cosa ha allontanato il marito da lei, fino a perdere stima di sè, a dubitare della profondità dei sentimenti fin dalla notte dei tempi ... e anche questo mi dispiace.
Sempre meglio che la lotta nel fango ma analizzando con un po' di distacco quello che è stato scritto, alla fine quello che diventa il grande tormento è il confronto con il terzo.
Che ci si misuri a pugni o confrontando rughe e difettacci fisici poco importa.
Ma l'altro, temo, è altro. E basta.


----------



## Foglia (26 Maggio 2016)

*Mi è consentito dire una cosa?*



Skorpio ha detto:


> Oscuro tranquillizzati!!
> io sono sereno... tranquillizzati!!
> 
> a 44 anni non puoi permetterti di restare sconvolto dallo scoprire che i TUOI limiti sono diversi dal mondo che ti circonda e in cui assieme a me e a tutti gli altri, tu vivi...
> ...



.... io dico che a volte è più facile essere "talebani" quando in gioco - ad andar male - hai una casa (magari di proprietà di uno solo dei due) e una scavolini (al massimo comprata insieme) E il tuo orgoglio. Oscuro... non ti conosco, ma non mi pare tu abbia figli. Da quel che ho letto non sono neppure sicura che tu conviva.

Spesso invece se hai una famiglia fai i conti con ben altro: figli, soldi comuni, il lavoro di uno costruito in base alle esigenze dell'altro. E... forse in sto caso prima di mollare tutto si ragiona come skorpio. Tanto per fare esempi concreti.

Oh... avviso eh.... non voglio certo soppesare la vita di ciascuno, solo dire che magari le nostre reazioni le fanno pure le situazioni concrete.


----------



## Tessa (26 Maggio 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> Per fortuna io sono responsabile solo di quello che faccio io. Se una persona che ha la responsabilità di una famiglia e di un matrimonio ha una relazione con me io non guadagno il premio di uomo dell'anno ma dal momento che ho deciso per questa relazione la mia responsabilità è di salvaguardare la segretezza di non mettere a rischio lei in alcun modo. Verso un marito che venisse a bussare alla mia porta io posso sicuramente sentirmi in imbarazzo e dispiaciuto per lui ma non riconosco la responsabilità delle difficoltà del suo matrimonio. Mi prendo tutti gli insulti e sto zitto ma le mani le tiene a posto. Quando una donna o un uomo decidono di tradire sanno quello che fanno.


Heath tu sei mai stato sposato o hai avuto lunghe convivenze?
Per essere piu' diretta: quella delle relazioni con donne impegnate e' stata una fase o e' un po' la prassi?


----------



## Skorpio (26 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Skorpio questo da parte tua è un pò meschino,qui mi deludi.....
> Tranquillo che sono poche le cose che mi sconvolgono,fra queste c'è la mancanza di dignità,e di amor proprio delle persone.
> Non prendertela se trovo il tuo comportamento poco dignitoso.Non volevo offendere ne insultare.
> Tu che fai?rigiri la frittata parlando di pecore e culi....e qui sei tu che con qualche anno più di me dovresti replicare con saggezza....hai dimostrato di averne poca,fidati....
> ...


io non rigiro la frittata...
si parlava di mia moglie o della tua....??

e allora chi ha tirato fuori culi e pecore, io oppure tu..??

e allora.. Oscuro.. se parlar dei culi e delle pecore di mia moglie, perché di mia moglie si parlava, lo trovi dignitoso.. divertente, ilare.. 

e questa è la tua dignità, io ne prendo atto...

perché vedi.. è molto facile scherzare sui culi non propri... e ironizzarci sopra... 

ma non aiuta.

credimi, non aiuta... :unhappy:

comunque.. io resto sereno... e se questo è irritante o destabilizzante, mi spiace.. 
sono certo che te ne farai una ragione.. 

almeno lo spero, per te..


----------



## Tulipmoon (26 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Skorpio questo da parte tua è un pò meschino,qui mi deludi.....
> Tranquillo che sono poche le cose che mi sconvolgono,fra queste c'è la mancanza di dignità,e di amor proprio delle persone.
> Non prendertela se trovo il tuo comportamento poco dignitoso.Non volevo offendere ne insultare.
> Tu che fai?rigiri la frittata parlando di pecore e culi....e qui sei tu che con qualche anno più di me dovresti replicare con saggezza....hai dimostrato di averne poca,fidati....
> ...


mancanza di dignità in base al tuo metro di giudizio. E basta con questo amor proprio....se tieni a una persona....e se è tua moglie ci tieni, e hai paura che faccia un cazzo di incidente stradale, l'amor proprio te lo ficchi su per le mele! Ammesso che uno lo perda reagendo come Skorpio


----------



## Minerva (26 Maggio 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> se uno viene a mani nude no. Spero che non mi capiti mai perché *la violenza mi fa schifo *ma può capitare per diversi motivi dì trovarsi ad averci a che fate.


ma hai ragione .
escludi che a te possa capitare nel caso di tradimento ?
in seconda battuta scoprire che chi ami ti tradisce è una bella forma di violenza e in qualche parte anche da terzo un minimo di responsabilità esiste


----------



## oscuro (26 Maggio 2016)

*Foglia*



Foglia ha detto:


> .... io dico che a volte è più facile essere "talebani" quando in gioco - ad andar male - hai una casa (magari di proprietà di uno solo dei due) e una scavolini (al massimo comprata insieme) E il tuo orgoglio. Oscuro... non ti conosco, ma non mi pare tu abbia figli. Da quel che ho letto non sono neppure sicura che tu conviva.
> 
> Spesso invece se hai una famiglia fai i conti con ben altro: figli, soldi comuni, il lavoro di uno costruito in base alle esigenze dell'altro. E... forse in sto caso prima di mollare tutto si ragiona come skorpio. Tanto per fare esempi concreti.
> 
> Oh... avviso eh.... non voglio certo soppesare la vita di ciascuno, solo dire che magari le nostre reazioni le fanno pure le situazioni concrete.


Non ho figli.E il tuo mi sembra un discorso onesto.
Sinceramente di chiamare al telefono l'uomo che si è scopato la mia donna,pregandolo di riportarla a casa,perchè pure sconvolta.....questo PER me esula da tutto il resto.Questo va oltre i miei limiti.
Poi io ci metto la faccia,e mi prendo uscite come la tua,che non vedo quale costrutto possa avere....
Io non discuto certo chi per i figli si tiene le corna,ci mancherebbe.
Discuto quello che ho scritto,ma a quanto pare,chi ha qualche anno più di me non vive bene l'aver idee diverse.


----------



## oscuro (26 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



Tulipmoon ha detto:


> mancanza di dignità in base al tuo metro di giudizio. E basta con questo amor proprio....se tieni a una persona....e se è tua moglie ci tieni, e hai paura che faccia un cazzo di incidente stradale, l'amor proprio te lo ficchi su per le mele! Ammesso che uno lo perda reagendo come Skorpio



Ovvio,in base al mio metro di giudizio.Ma lei ci tiene a me?


----------



## Foglia (26 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non ho figli.E il tuo mi sembra un discorso onesto.
> Sinceramente di chiamare al telefono l'uomo che si è scopato la mia donna,pregandolo di riportarla a casa,perchè pure sconvolta.....questo PER me esula da tutto il resto.Questo va oltre i miei limiti.
> Poi io ci metto la faccia,e mi prendo uscite come la tua,che non vedo quale costrutto possa avere....
> Io non discuto certo chi per i figli si tiene le corna,ci mancherebbe.
> Discuto quello che ho scritto,ma a quanto pare,chi ha qualche anno più di me non vive bene l'aver idee diverse.


Credi che quanto hai scritto a Skorpio sulla moglie è sembrato un filino esagerato pure a me, che amo scherzare


----------



## Skorpio (26 Maggio 2016)

*..*



oscuro ha detto:


> Non ho figli.E il tuo mi sembra un discorso onesto.
> Sinceramente di chiamare al telefono l'uomo che si è scopato la mia donna,pregandolo di riportarla a casa,perchè pure sconvolta.....questo PER me esula da tutto il resto.Questo va oltre i miei limiti.
> Poi io ci metto la faccia,e mi prendo uscite come la tua,che non vedo quale costrutto possa avere....
> Io non discuto certo chi per i figli si tiene le corna,ci mancherebbe.
> Discuto quello che ho scritto,ma a quanto pare,chi ha qualche anno più di me non vive bene l'aver idee diverse.



e daglie con ste preghiere!!!!! 

ma perché ti fai dei film inesistenti????? 

ma sei sacerdote?? ma quali PREGHIERE??????????????????:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

ti costruisci un mondo tutto tuo, a tuo uso e consumo....


----------



## oscuro (26 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



Tulipmoon ha detto:


> mancanza di dignità in base al tuo metro di giudizio. E basta con questo amor proprio....se tieni a una persona....e se è tua moglie ci tieni, e hai paura che faccia un cazzo di incidente stradale, l'amor proprio te lo ficchi su per le mele! Ammesso che uno lo perda reagendo come Skorpio


Poi l'incidente stradale non c'entra proprio nulla con il decidere di andare a trombare altrove,proprio nulla.E dai.


----------



## Tulipmoon (26 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ovvio,in base al mio metro di giudizio.Ma lei ci tiene a me?



il fatto che una ti abbia tradito non vuol dire che non gliene frega nulla se fai un incidente stradale. E si non vuol nemmeno dire che non tiene più a te, magari che non è più innamorata, o che avete dei problemi da risolvere (a seconda dei casi), ma nulla toglie che tiene a te. Almeno per come la vedo io.


----------



## oscuro (26 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



Foglia ha detto:


> Credi che quanto hai scritto a Skorpio sulla moglie è sembrato un filino esagerato pure a me, che amo scherzare


Me ne farò una ragione,peccato che non sto scherzando,io trovo sia imbarazzante.


----------



## Skorpio (26 Maggio 2016)

*..*



Foglia ha detto:


> Credi che quanto hai scritto a Skorpio sulla moglie è sembrato un filino esagerato pure a me, che amo scherzare


grazie Foglia.. ma io sono serenissimo...

il problema è che scherza perché si distanzia... è incapacitato ad accogliere con serenità e equilibrio un contesto che non collima col suo....

questo è molto struggente, in verità...


----------



## oscuro (26 Maggio 2016)

*Dai*



Skorpio ha detto:


> e daglie con ste preghiere!!!!!
> 
> ma perché ti fai dei film inesistenti?????
> 
> ...


E dai,cosa cambia?cazzo su.Ma che devo costruire,ma se mi trombo una sposata e mi chiama a casa suo marito chiedendomi:riportala a casa perchè sarà sconvolta...ma cosa dovrei pensare?cosa?


----------



## Tulipmoon (26 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Poi l'incidente stradale non c'entra proprio nulla con il decidere di andare a trombare altrove,proprio nulla.E dai.


Ma infatti non c'entra nulla. Lei era sconvolta e Skorpio ha detto questo al tizio. Non ci vedo una perdita di dignità.


----------



## Skorpio (26 Maggio 2016)

*...*



oscuro ha detto:


> Poi l'incidente stradale non c'entra proprio nulla con il decidere di andare a trombare altrove,proprio nulla.E dai.


guarda.. dopo una notizia così.. e cioè esser stati scoperti, mettersi alla guida può avere anche risvolti tragici.

e io ci dovevo pensare

e non l'ho PREGATO, tranquillizzati

o sennò diciamo che gli ho detto al telefono 1 padre nostro e una ave maria, così ti rassereni...


----------



## oscuro (26 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



Tulipmoon ha detto:


> il fatto che una ti abbia tradito non vuol dire che non gliene frega nulla se fai un incidente stradale. E si non vuol nemmeno dire che non tiene più a te, magari che non è più innamorata, o che avete dei problemi da risolvere (a seconda dei casi), ma nulla toglie che tiene a te. Almeno per come la vedo io.


Punti di vista.


----------



## Foglia (26 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Me ne farò una ragione,*peccato che non sto scherzando*,io trovo sia imbarazzante.


No? Lo hai appena detto tu 



oscuro ha detto:


> Skorpio questo da parte tua è un pò meschino,qui mi deludi.....
> Tranquillo che sono poche le cose che mi sconvolgono,fra queste c'è la mancanza di dignità,e di amor proprio delle persone.
> Non prendertela se trovo il tuo comportamento poco dignitoso.Non volevo offendere ne insultare.
> Tu che fai?rigiri la frittata parlando di pecore e culi....e qui sei tu che con qualche anno più di me dovresti replicare con saggezza....hai dimostrato di averne poca,fidati....
> ...



Comunque, non è per difendere Skorpio. Era solo per farti riflettere


----------



## oscuro (26 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



Skorpio ha detto:


> guarda.. dopo una notizia così.. e cioè esser stati scoperti, mettersi alla guida può avere anche risvolti tragici.
> 
> e io ci dovevo pensare
> 
> ...


Tranquillo che io sono sereno quanto basito,anzi sorrido pensando a quello che si è dovuto mettere alla guida e riportarti la moglie a casa...l'importante è che sei contento tu.:up:


----------



## spleen (26 Maggio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> A me dispiace un po' per due motivi: il primo è che luomo non ha più scritto, il secondo è che *è emersa una visione da parte di molti uomini molto arcaica, fatta di donne che sono proprietà, che non rendono conto in prima persona perchè prive di una volontà o facilmente circuibili o preda della sindrome premestruale, premenopausale o post partum.
> Insomma siamo delle ochette facile preda del primo volpone e la famiglia attenzione non è la NOSTRA, ma la vostra.*
> Allora si difende la proprietà a suon di mazzate o duelli all'alba che manco uno spaghetti western.
> La donna invece spesso si interroga e si chiede dove ha sbagliato, dove non ha dato abbastanza, cosa ha allontanato il marito da lei, fino a perdere stima di sè, a dubitare della profondità dei sentimenti fin dalla notte dei tempi ... e anche questo mi dispiace.
> ...


Se ti va di semplificare la faccenda puoi anche farlo ma non credo, detto per inciso, che i molti uomini di cui hai letto gli interventi pensino nemmeno lontanamento questo.
Del resto si potrebbe parlare dell' argomento in modo trasversale ai generi.


----------



## Skorpio (26 Maggio 2016)

*...*



oscuro ha detto:


> E dai,cosa cambia?cazzo su.Ma che devo costruire,ma se mi trombo una sposata e mi chiama a casa suo marito chiedendomi:riportala a casa perchè sarà sconvolta...ma cosa dovrei pensare?cosa?


devi pensare che TUA MOGLIE (che ad esempio tu non hai) era con un altro uomo

sconvolto?.. 

e si va avanti

devi pensare che deve rientrare e ha la sua auto, e se guida rischia di sfasciarsi e farsi male

sconvolto?

e bisogna andare avanti

devi far si che arrivi a casa sana e salva

sconvolto?

e si va avanti...

e poi si ragiona, io e lei.. ci si picchia, ci si scanna, si fanno le valigie... soprattutto si soffre, in 2

E poi si vede come e in che misura si deciderà, in base a me e anche a lei... e a quelle prospettive  che si chiudono o si aprono

senza stereotipi

senza sentire quel che ha detto il papa o cantato Baglioni o Malgioglio

e l'altra persona FUORI

Perché tutta sta storia è partita da questo discorso, che quell'altra persona a me non mi interessa

io voglio parlare con mia moglie


----------



## oscuro (26 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



Tulipmoon ha detto:


> Ma infatti non c'entra nulla. Lei era sconvolta e Skorpio ha detto questo al tizio. Non ci vedo una perdita di dignità.


A quel punto poteva andarci skorpio.Ripeto punti di vista.E per fortuna.


----------



## Foglia (26 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tranquillo che io sono sereno quanto basito,anzi sorrido pensando a quello che si è dovuto mettere alla guida e riportarti la moglie a casa...*l'importante è che sei contento tu.*:up:


Ma come fa uno secondo te ad essere contento? Non è che magari è costretto ad affrontare una situazione e cerca di farlo per quello che crede essere il meglio?


----------



## oscuro (26 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



Foglia ha detto:


> No? Lo hai appena detto tu
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guarda dal mio punto di vista c'è poco a riflettere.


----------



## Minerva (26 Maggio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> A me dispiace un po' per due motivi: il primo è che luomo non ha più scritto, il secondo è che è emersa* una visione da parte di molti uomini molto arcaica, fatta di donne che sono proprietà, che non rendono conto in prima persona perchè prive di una volontà o facilmente circuibili* o preda della sindrome premestruale, premenopausale o post partum.
> Insomma siamo delle ochette facile preda del primo volpone e la famiglia attenzione non è la NOSTRA, ma la vostra.
> Allora si difende la proprietà a suon di mazzate o duelli all'alba che manco uno spaghetti western.
> La donna invece spesso si interroga e si chiede dove ha sbagliato, dove non ha dato abbastanza, cosa ha allontanato il marito da lei, fino a perdere stima di sè, a dubitare della profondità dei sentimenti fin dalla notte dei tempi ... e anche questo mi dispiace.
> ...


sai che non mi risulta?


----------



## Nobody (26 Maggio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Se ti va di semplificare la faccenda puoi anche farlo ma non credo, detto per inciso, che i molti uomini di cui hai letto gli interventi pensino nemmeno lontanamento questo.
> Del resto si potrebbe parlare dell' argomento in modo trasversale ai generi.


Sono d'accordo, oltretutto questo ridurre sempre tutto ad un confronto di genere non ha senso.


----------



## Skorpio (26 Maggio 2016)

*...*



oscuro ha detto:


> Tranquillo che io sono sereno quanto basito,anzi sorrido pensando a quello che si è dovuto mettere alla guida e riportarti la moglie a casa...l'importante è che sei contento tu.:up:


ma guarda.. io mi sono comportato così, ma ognuno qui dentro si comporterebbe diversamente

io non porto alcun modello perfetto

era solo per dire che il proprio partner deve avere dignita davanti a noi

e se vado dritto dall'altro, lo spoglio della dignità di essere pensante e decidente

punto.

quel che ho fatto dopo... saranno anche un po' cazzi miei non trovi..??? 

mi vedi a belare e lagnarmi ogni giorno qui dentro che questo mondo è cattivo e crudele, e io soffro tanto??? 

sono bello sereno.. quindi... che problemi ti fai?


----------



## Foglia (26 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Guarda dal mio punto di vista c'è poco a riflettere.


Lo abbiamo capito. Ti dico per esperienza che non è facile "mollare" tutto. In certe situazioni, eh. Chiaro è più facile (meno difficile) se sei solo "fidanzato", senza figli, e magari neanche convivente.  E magari il pezzo di vita condiviso insieme non è neanche troppa vita.

Tutto qua. Non è un giudizio. Una constatazione.


----------



## Nobody (26 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> E dai,cosa cambia?cazzo su.Ma che devo costruire,ma se mi trombo una sposata e mi chiama a casa suo marito chiedendomi:riportala a casa perchè sarà sconvolta...*ma cosa dovrei pensare?cosa*?


vabbè dark, è fuori dal tuo modo di pensare ed essere (anche dal mio del resto), ma devi anche accettare che qualcuno la veda in modo diverso dal nostro senza reagire così...


----------



## Tulipmoon (26 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> A quel punto poteva andarci skorpio.Ripeto punti di vista.E per fortuna.


Vabbè questo ok, è una possibilità. Come poteva spedire un taxi o una mongolfiera. Ma non cambia poi tanto. Se non altro non ha avuto la scusa di dover recuperare la macchina...per dire


----------



## Skorpio (26 Maggio 2016)

*...*



Foglia ha detto:


> Ma come fa uno secondo te ad essere contento? Non è che magari è costretto ad affrontare una situazione e cerca di farlo per quello che crede essere il meglio?


ma a lui piace pensare che mentre la aspettavo io mi ballavo il tango da solo in salotto, in attesa che arrivasse per ballare il tango assieme a lei, con la rosa in bocca.... 

ha bisogno di pensare questo... si ferma in superficie...

lasciamoglielo pensare... che ti devo dire... :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (26 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



Skorpio ha detto:


> devi pensare che TUA MOGLIE (che ad esempio tu non hai) era con un altro uomo
> 
> sconvolto?..
> 
> ...


:rotfl:vedo che continui con la serenità.
Ho una compagna da 11 anni.Così ti calmi un attimo.:rotfl:

E tu vai avanti così,ed io avanti così non ci andrei.Che problema hai?
Io non mi sarei prestato a telefonare all'uomo che si scopava la mia compagna,a quel punto avrei aspettato a casa,confrontandomi con lei.
Fai tanto il saggio,e alla fine non ti rendi conto che telefonando gli hai dato peso,ad uno sconosciuto.....
Quindi?ti ho solo scritto che trovo dal mio punto di vista il tuo comportamento imbarazzante e poco dignitoso,e tu cosa rispondi?con le pecore e i culi?
Ma davvero credi di essere autorevole?e di fare sti giochi con me?:rotfl:
Mi spiace tu l'abbia presa così,a sto punto mi scuso se hai preso la cosa come insultante e non voleva esserlo!


----------



## Skorpio (26 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> :rotfl:vedo che continui con la serenità.
> Ho una compagna da 11 anni.Così ti calmi un attimo.:rotfl:
> 
> E tu vai avanti così,ed io avanti così non ci andrei.Che problema hai?
> ...


io non ho telefonato a nessun uomo di mia moglie, io ho chiamato MIA MOGLIE

nemmeno leggi quel che scrivo, e già hai tutte le sentenze...

vedi.. ti perdi i pezzi per strada.. segui solo il tuo personalissimo discorso che ti fai dentro...


----------



## oscuro (26 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



Skorpio ha detto:


> ma a lui piace pensare che mentre la aspettavo io mi ballavo il tango da solo in salotto, in attesa che arrivasse per ballare il tango assieme a lei, con la rosa in bocca....
> 
> ha bisogno di pensare questo... si ferma in superficie...
> 
> lasciamoglielo pensare... che ti devo dire... :rotfl::rotfl:



Skorpio,io ti invito a non andare oltre...io penso quello che penso,e fattene una cazzo di ragione.Ho il coraggio di scriverti quello che penso,altri magari ti ridono dietro,non era mia intenzione insultarti,le scuse mis embra di avertele fatto,e ora cerca di tornare sereno:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (26 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



Skorpio ha detto:


> io non ho telefonato a nessun uomo di mia moglie, io ho chiamato MIA MOGLIE
> 
> nemmeno leggi quel che scrivo, e già hai tutte le sentenze...
> 
> vedi.. ti perdi i pezzi per strada.. segui solo il tuo personalissimo discorso che ti fai dentro...


Uguale nn avrei chiamato in quel momento,e non avrei mai fatto una richiesta del genere.Ho trovato la cosa patetica cosa vogliamo fare adesso?:rotfl:non agitarti,e andiamo avanti...no?:rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (26 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Skorpio,io ti invito a non andare oltre...io penso quello che penso,e fattene una cazzo di ragione.*Ho il coraggio di scriverti quello che penso*,altri magari ti ridono dietro,non era mia intenzione insultarti,le scuse mis embra di avertele fatto,e ora cerca di tornare sereno:rotfl:


trova anche il coraggio di leggere un po' meglio, magari... :rotfl::rotfl:

io non ho chiamato nessun uomo di mia moglie...  :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (26 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Uguale nn avrei chiamato in quel momento,e non avrei mai fatto una richiesta del genere.Ho trovato la cosa patetica cosa vogliamo fare adesso?:rotfl:non agitarti,e andiamo avanti...no?:rotfl:



facciamo così....

me la rispieghi in pvt tu come è andata veramente... :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (26 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



Skorpio ha detto:


> trova anche il coraggio di leggere un po' meglio, magari... :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> io non ho chiamato nessun uomo di mia moglie...  :rotfl::rotfl:


Trova il coraggio di scrivere meglio tu,non è la prima volta che hai sto tipo di incomprensioni qui dentro,ti succedono ogni cazzo di giorno....o sbaglio?:rotfl:

E tu sei quello calmo...:rotfl:cazzo


----------



## oscuro (26 Maggio 2016)

*No*



Skorpio ha detto:


> facciamo così....
> 
> me la rispieghi in pvt tu come è andata veramente... :rotfl::rotfl:


No,passami l'amante di tua moglie,non dovresti farti problemi no?:rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (26 Maggio 2016)

*...*



oscuro ha detto:


> Trova il coraggio di scrivere meglio tu,non è la prima volta che hai sto tipo di incomprensioni qui dentro,ti succedono ogni cazzo di giorno....o sbaglio?:rotfl:
> 
> E tu sei quello calmo...:rotfl:cazzo



eeeh,, pur di non ammettere un proprio errore... 
si è disposti anche a ribaltare le leggi che regolano la lingua che si parla, piuttosto... :unhappy:


----------



## Circe (26 Maggio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io da amante di merda non ne ho mangiata anche perchè ho sempre sostenuto che se "devo" avere una relazione "deve" darmi solo cose positive altrimenti non ne colgo il significato.


Sono contenta per te. Ma non capisco....il tuo amante ti da solo cose positive, ma il tuo matrimonio ti lo stesso solo cose positive? Cioe' vivi in un mondo incantato dove attingi da due persone diverse e ti senti completa? Da ignorante eh, io dsl di fuori invece credo che uno dei due manca in qualcosa che ti compensa l'altro. E tutta questa positivita nel reggere una parte di menzogne e recitare io personalmente non la sopporterei. Ecco a cosa mi riferivo quando dicevo che la merda la mangiano sia le mogli che le amanti. Ovviamente e' il mio punto di vista.....la mia amica non aveva tutta sta felicita con mio marito. Si faceva andare bene tante cose pur di temerselo. Si raccontava tante chiacchiere. E  definiva amore quel sentimento. L'amore non fa venire la psoriasi.


----------



## oscuro (26 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



Skorpio ha detto:


> eeeh,, pur di ammettere un proprio errore...
> si è disposti anche a ribaltare le leggi che regolano la lingua che si parla, piuttosto... :unhappy:



Ma errore de che?ma hai avuto un comportamento imbarazzante,e cazzo hai pure un età,e vieni qui a fare il fenomeno,ma fenomeno di cosa?di che?ok hai chiamato tua moglie e ti sei fatto passare lui,quindi?ti rendi conto quanto sei stato patetico ai suoi occhi o no?
Ma ti sei chiesto quello cosa può aver pensato?
Ma neanche mia madre mi chiamava a casa di un amico che faceva una festa a 10 anni per farmi riportare a casa.E per fortuna che poi se quello sereno e calmo,per fortuna....:rotfl:e ti ho chiesto pure scusa se hai trovato il mio post insultante....cazzo:up:
Skorpio,mi son scusato che cazzo vuoi fare adesso?cosa?:rotfl:andiamo avanti o no?


----------



## banshee (26 Maggio 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Lo abbiamo capito. Ti dico per esperienza che non è facile "mollare" tutto. In certe situazioni, eh. Chiaro è più facile (meno difficile) se sei solo "fidanzato", senza figli, e magari neanche convivente.  E magari il pezzo di vita condiviso insieme non è neanche troppa vita.
> 
> Tutto qua. Non è un giudizio. Una constatazione.


Ognuno ha la sua però di esperienza, siamo qui a raccontarci e ci esponiamo anche al parere degli altri, e se non ci piace non è che possiamo lamentarci.

Io sono arrivata qui e ho parlato del mio rapporto di coppia e mi sono anche sentita dire "e tu sei rimasta anni con un violento? io non mi sarei mai fatt* fare bla bla" e me lo sono tenuto.. che se voglio sentirmi dire solo quanto sono brava, su un forum non mi racconto..!


----------



## oscuro (26 Maggio 2016)

*Foglia*



Foglia ha detto:


> Lo abbiamo capito. Ti dico per esperienza che non è facile "mollare" tutto. In certe situazioni, eh. Chiaro è più facile (meno difficile) se sei solo "fidanzato", senza figli, e magari neanche convivente.  E magari il pezzo di vita condiviso insieme non è neanche troppa vita.
> 
> Tutto qua. Non è un giudizio. Una constatazione.


Non credo tu abbia capito,anzi sicuro no.
Io non discuto il mollare o meno,bisogna trovarsi nelle situazioni.
Io discuto il fatto che farsi passare l'amante al telefono e chiedergli di riaccompagnare la moglie a casa,è imbarazzante,a prescindere,da figli,case,mutui,matrimoni,unioni civili.


----------



## danny (26 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Se si è insinuata cosi nella tua vita, secondo me le responsabilità di tuo marito aumentano notevolmente..
> Non è stato in grado nemmeno di proteggerti da lei....
> *E non ha capito nulla della persona che frequentava
> *
> Quadro estremamente preoccupante


Non credo che sia facile comprendere per alcuno appieno la persone che si frequentano.
Ci si conosce piano piano e neppure del tutto e a volte alcuni aspetti caratteriali emergono soltanto in situazioni che prima non si erano sperimentate. Hai presente "Attrazione fatale"?


----------



## Foglia (26 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Ognuno ha la sua però di esperienza, siamo qui a raccontarci e ci esponiamo anche al parere degli altri, e se non ci piace non è che possiamo lamentarci.
> 
> Io sono arrivata qui e ho parlato del mio rapporto di coppia e mi sono anche sentita dire "e tu sei rimasta anni con un violento? io non mi sarei mai fatt* fare bla bla" e me lo sono tenuto.. che se voglio sentirmi dire solo quanto sono brava, su un forum non mi racconto..!




Io credo che a volte ci voglia l'onesta di ammettere - sinceramente - di essere andati oltre. Al di là delle opinioni che, se esposte con correttezza (leggasi rispetto), son tutte valide. Tant'è che di coloro che ti dissero quelle cose non credo tu tenga buona memoria: se ovviamente te le hanno dette con tono di scherno.

Ecco... dire ad una persona di 50 anni che si racconta robe tipo questa



oscuro ha detto:


> No,passami l'amante di tua moglie,non dovresti farti problemi no?:rotfl:


... mi dispiace, ma per me qualifica un po' chi lo dice.


----------



## Skorpio (26 Maggio 2016)

*...*



oscuro ha detto:


> Ma errore de che?ma hai avuto un comportamento imbarazzante,e cazzo hai pure un età,e vieni qui a fare il fenomeno,ma fenomeno di cosa?di che?ok hai chiamato tua moglie e ti sei fatto passare lui,quindi?ti rendi conto quanto sei stato patetico ai suoi occhi o no?
> Ma ti sei chiesto quello cosa può aver pensato?
> Ma neanche mia madre mi chiamava a casa di un amico che faceva una festa a 10 anni per farmi riportare a casa.E per fortuna che poi se quello sereno e calmo,per fortuna....:rotfl:e ti ho chiesto pure scusa se hai trovato il mio post insultante....cazzo:up:
> Skorpio,mi son scusato che cazzo vuoi fare adesso?cosa?:rotfl:andiamo avanti o no?


ha ragione.. meglio fermarsi...


----------



## Skorpio (26 Maggio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Non credo che sia facile comprendere per alcuno appieno la persone che si frequentano.
> Ci si conosce piano piano e neppure del tutto e a volte alcuni aspetti caratteriali emergono soltanto in situazioni che prima non si erano sperimentate. Hai presente "Attrazione fatale"?


si.. sono d'accordo...
però questi aspetti non possono esser lasciati in fondo... secondo me...

se si è insinuata così è una cosa gravissima...
e faccio fatica a pensare che il marito non abbia avuto alcun minimo sentore di questo suo insinuarsi...

domande insistenti sulla moglie... per esempio.. numero di telefono... non so.. mi sembra molto inquietante...


----------



## oscuro (26 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



Foglia ha detto:


> Io credo che a volte ci voglia l'onesta di ammettere - sinceramente - di essere andati oltre. Al di là delle opinioni che, se esposte con correttezza (leggasi rispetto), son tutte valide. Tant'è che di coloro che ti dissero quelle cose non credo tu tenga buona memoria: se ovviamente te le hanno dette con tono di scherno.
> 
> Ecco... dire ad una persona di 50 anni che si racconta robe tipo questa
> 
> ...


Qualifica te,a dire il vero,che sei entrata in qualcosa che non ti riguarda,non capendo che non giudicavo le scelte di skorpio e ci mancherebbe....ma il farsi passare l'amante....tutto qui.


----------



## Nobody (26 Maggio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Non credo che sia facile comprendere per alcuno appieno la persone che si frequentano.
> *Ci si conosce piano piano e neppure del tutto e a volte alcuni aspetti caratteriali emergono soltanto in situazioni che prima non si erano sperimentate*. Hai presente "Attrazione fatale"?


Infatti nessuno può dire con certezza, io quello mai mai nella vita...


----------



## oscuro (26 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



Skorpio ha detto:


> ha ragione.. meglio fermarsi...



Tranquillo la prossima volta...che non condivido ignorerò.


----------



## ologramma (26 Maggio 2016)

*ammazza*

tutti quà avete scritto 
mi metto con calma a leggere


----------



## Nocciola (26 Maggio 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> probabilmente se lo chiederebbe anche tuo marito come hai fatto.  È probabilmente la risposta meno dolorosa sarebbe che l'altro ha avuto un ruolo determinante per le tue decisioni. Se tuo marito sapesse tutto quello che gli hai nascosto ma tutto tutto credi che ti riconoscerebbe nella donna che pensava di conoscere?


Guarda che è la quarta volta che scrivo che la stessa cosa varrebbe per lui e dovrebbe fare le mie stesse considerazioni per poi decidere il da farsi


----------



## banshee (26 Maggio 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io credo che a volte ci voglia l'onesta di ammettere - sinceramente - di essere andati oltre. Al di là delle opinioni che, se esposte con correttezza (leggasi rispetto), son tutte valide. Tant'è che di coloro che ti dissero quelle cose non credo tu tenga buona memoria.
> 
> Ecco... dire ad una persona di 50 anni che si racconta robe tipo questa
> 
> ...


Foglia, con me tocchi un nervo scoperto in questa cosa. Perchè l'antica diatriba tra modi e contenuti mi fa venire l'embolo. Non ce l'ho con te assolutamente  è proprio una cosa mia e del mio vissuto personale. Che io ho modi molto diretti e duri e mi si contestano (nel mondo reale) sempre i modi perchè è troppo scomodo guardare i contenuti (che sono spesso corretti e giusti).

Oscuro ha il grande pregio di dirti quello che pensa senza mezzi termini. Può non piacere il modo che ha di esporre le proprie idee, ma te le dice. Io in un forum apprezzo che ci sia qualcuno così. 

Per questo ti dico, quelle cose mi sono anche state dette da persone che stimo moltissimo e non ne ho brutta memoria. Semplicemente, metto in conto di ricevere anche critiche e anche senza guanti di velluto, nel momento in cui parlo in pubblico.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Maggio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Non credo che sia facile comprendere per alcuno appieno la persone che si frequentano.
> Ci si conosce piano piano e neppure del tutto e a volte alcuni aspetti caratteriali emergono soltanto in situazioni che prima non si erano sperimentate. Hai presente "Attrazione fatale"?


Alla seconda scopata lui aveva capito con chi aveva a che fare


----------



## Jim Cain (26 Maggio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Infatti nessuno può dire con certezza, io quello mai mai nella vita...


Chi lo dice é un fesso, e normalmente coincide con chi - una volta fatta quella cosa che si giurava non sarebbe MAI E POI MAI stata fatta - trova mille scuse per giustificarsi.


----------



## Foglia (26 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Qualifica te,a dire il vero,che sei entrata in qualcosa che non ti riguarda,non capendo che non giudicavo le scelte di skorpio e ci mancherebbe....ma il farsi passare l'amante....tutto qui.


A me pare che questa discussione sia pubblica. Non credo di essere "entrata" da nessuna parte dove non dovevo entrare.

Certo comunque che qualifica pure me, qualifica tutti.

Tanto guà, io sto già ampiamente squalificata.


----------



## Skorpio (26 Maggio 2016)

*...*



farfalla ha detto:


> Alla seconda scopata lui aveva capito con chi aveva a che fare


ah beh.. allora... confermo che le responsabilità sono pienamente in carico al marito che aveva capito...

se poi continua.. inutile stupirsi se questa va a insinuarsi nella vita della moglie di lui...


----------



## Skorpio (26 Maggio 2016)

*...*



Foglia ha detto:


> A me pare che questa discussione sia pubblica. Non credo di essere "entrata" da nessuna parte dove non dovevo entrare.
> 
> Certo comunque che qualifica pure me, qualifica tutti.
> 
> Tanto guà, io sto già ampiamente squalificata.


visto che la moglie era mia e il corno era mio... decido io!

tu entri!!!


----------



## Nobody (26 Maggio 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Chi lo dice é un fesso, e normalmente coincide con chi - una volta fatta quella cosa che si giurava non sarebbe MAI E POI MAI stata fatta - *trova mille scuse per giustificarsi*.


Quello è un vizio umano in cui cadiamo un po' tutti... è difficile restare obiettivi su se stessi, ed ammettere di avere torto. Comunque sono d'accordo, chi è sicuro di essere immune a certe cadute, quando poi ci si ritrova dentro di solito manca di onestà intellettuale.


----------



## oscuro (26 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



Foglia ha detto:


> A me pare che questa discussione sia pubblica. Non credo di essere "entrata" da nessuna parte dove non dovevo entrare.
> 
> Certo comunque che qualifica pure me, qualifica tutti.
> 
> Tanto guà, io sto già ampiamente squalificata.


Se queste sono le tue entrate... capisco anche il perchè....!
La frase che hai postato che qualificherebbe la mia persona è una risposta ad un post di presa per il culo di skorpio.


----------



## Skorpio (26 Maggio 2016)

*...*



oscuro ha detto:


> Tranquillo la prossima volta...che non condivido ignorerò.


scegli tu ,come meglio ti è a comodo, a me non da alcun fastidio..


----------



## oscuro (26 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



Skorpio ha detto:


> scegli tu ,come meglio ti è a comodo, a me non da alcun fastidio..


Si è visto,l'abbiam visto tutti.No grazie.


----------



## Jim Cain (26 Maggio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Quello è un vizio umano in cui cadiamo un po' tutti... è difficile restare obiettivi su se stessi, ed ammettere di avere torto. Comunque sono d'accordo, chi è sicuro di essere immune a certe cadute, quando poi ci si ritrova dentro di solito manca di onestà intellettuale.


Non si tratta di avere torto (se hai tradito hai torto. Punto). Si tratta di conoscere e riconoscere sè stessi per come si é. Si tratta di consapevolezza di sé. Se hai tradito e non riesci a riconoscere a te stesso (non agli altri, a te stesso) che sei una persona incline al tradimento allora sarai con tutta probabilità destinato a ripetere l'errore. Io lo sono e la mia compagna pure. Solo che io lo so e l'ho sempre saputo. Qualcun altro spergiurava che mai e poi mai...


----------



## Skorpio (26 Maggio 2016)

*...*



oscuro ha detto:


> Si è visto,l'abbiam visto tutti.No grazie.


beh.. si lo abbiamo visto...

abbiamo visto che hai capito che ho chiamato l'amante.. e avevo scritto un'altra cosa..

abbiamo visto che lo avrei pregato in ginocchio..

e non ho pregato nessuno...

si.. lo abbiamo visto... e resta li appiccicato...

abbiamo visto che avrebbe guiidato mia moglie..

e ha guidato l'amante...

si Oscuro.. lo abbiamo visto... e sta lì sopra...

e solo per te, l'ho dovuto rispiegare 3 volte...

devo rispiegartelo la 4* o ti è comunque sufficiente per darmi del pecorone, sfigato, cornuto privo di dignità, volgare basso uomo..??

dimmi tu.... posso rispiegartelo ancora, se non lo hai capito... ed è la 4° volta


----------



## Foglia (26 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> visto che la moglie era mia e il corno era mio... decido io!tu entri!!!


Ma no gua', esco dalla discussione che nulla più ha di costruttivo. Almeno per me.


----------



## ologramma (26 Maggio 2016)

sto a pagina 71 riprendo dopo se posso


----------



## oscuro (26 Maggio 2016)

*No*



Skorpio ha detto:


> beh.. si lo abbiamo visto...
> 
> abbiamo visto che hai capito che ho chiamato l'amante.. e avevo scritto un'altra cosa..
> 
> ...



Guarda tu questi problemi qui dentro li hai ogni giorno,non solo con me.....
Ti pq8oni con modi saccenti e supponenti pensi di essere più furbo di altri.....
All'inizio non avevo capito, non era spiegato bene o magari son di legno io,e ti è già capitato di avere questo tipo di problema o sbaglio?
Sei tu che ti lamenti che fai fatica a farti capire......
Detto questo se ti senti un cornuto,sfigato,e privo di dignità sono solo che stracazzi tuoi,scelte tue.
Io NON sono nella posizione di giudicare,perchè IO non conosco la tua cazzo di vita,e detto fra noi sono scarsamente interessato a conoscerla.
Io ho scritto quello che pensavo sulla tua azione,l'azione di quel giorno ok?Mi spiace,se i miei modi ti hanno urtato,mi son scusato,ma a te non è bastato.
Hai continuato con il tuo teatrino da presa per il culo,e ti ho fatto fare,e ti ho ribadito le scuse,cercando di spiegarmi......
Di solito sono più risolutivo nel rispondere per le rime a chi pensa di essere più furbo di me,quando è talmente stupido da non capire che io non sono furbo ma intelligente....
Hai qualche anno più di me?oggi non l'avrei mai supposto,e guarda che si vede molto chiaro quanto sei incazzato dentro,a stento ti trattieni.
Ribadisco:sono quello dei culi e delle pecore,quindi eviterò di contrariarti ancora,si è visto bene quanto sei calmo e quanto sei sereno.....


----------



## marietto (26 Maggio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> oddio che perentorietà.
> quello che mi perplime è al solito tanta apertura che si deve avere per chi tradisce e un rigore assoluto per questo tipo di concetti


Che poi sarebbe l'unica cosa che ho sostenuto in questo thread, ma qualcuno ha scritto che non è vero niente, quindi tu sarai una visionaria come me...



Minerva ha detto:


> sai che non mi risulta?


Neanche a me, anche se un mio intervento che esprimeva più o meno il concetto di cui al precedente quote è stato citato, senza riferimenti, dove si sollevava la questione del possesso. Cne a me non risultava di aver mai nemmeno sfiorato per sbaglio, ma evidentemente sono suonato io. Quindi prendo la mia clava e torno di là a trascinare mia moglie per i capelli avanti e indietro nella nostra caverna.

...

Era molto tempo che non intervenivo nei thread del confessionale, ma adesso mi sono ricordato il perchè: Scrivi "Biscia" e dopo 10 pagine tutti a discuisire su come tu ti sia permesso di scrivere "Anaconda". Aspetti ancora un pò e ti trovi ad essere un (probabilmente) bieco sostenitore della squadra dei Cobra, Assassini, naturalmente....

...


Gli ultimi 15 secondi circa di questo filmato rappresentano molto bene quello che è successo in questo thread:

[video=youtube_share;ZYVs4AKE0Xk]https://youtu.be/ZYVs4AKE0Xk[/video]


Saluti e no hard feelings


----------



## Nobody (26 Maggio 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Non si tratta di avere torto (se hai tradito hai torto. Punto). Si tratta di conoscere e riconoscere sè stessi per come si é. Si tratta di consapevolezza di sé. Se hai tradito e non riesci a riconoscere a te stesso (non agli altri, a te stesso)* che sei una persona incline al tradimento allora sarai con tutta probabilità destinato a ripetere l'errore. Io lo sono *e la mia compagna pure. Solo che io lo so e l'ho sempre saputo. Qualcun altro spergiurava che mai e poi mai...


Chi tradisce ha sempre torto, vero.. ma ci sono tante storie diverse e non tutti i tradimenti e i traditori sono uguali. 
Comunque se pensi che tradire sia una colpa, e tu pensi di essere incline  a quella colpa, ti identifichi automaticamente con essa. Diventi tu stesso colpa, e questo è grave a mio modo di vedere... grave verso te stesso. Fai coincidere peccatore e peccato (non lo dico in senso religioso, sia chiaro)... insomma, per essere chiaro, dire di essere incline al tradimento sapendo che è una cosa grave tradire,  per me non vuol dire nulla, se non che non hai responsabilità verso te e verso gli altri.


----------



## Heathcliff (26 Maggio 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Heath tu sei mai stato sposato o hai avuto lunghe convivenze?
> Per essere piu' diretta: quella delle relazioni con donne impegnate e' stata una fase o e' un po' la prassi?


sono stato sposato. Io non fo la caccia alle sposate. Il destino vuole che le donne che mi affascinano spesso lo siano. E  spesso io interesso loro.


----------



## Skorpio (26 Maggio 2016)

*...*



oscuro ha detto:


> Guarda tu questi problemi qui dentro li hai ogni giorno,non solo con me.....
> Ti pq8oni con modi saccenti e supponenti pensi di essere più furbo di altri.....
> All'inizio non avevo capito, non era spiegato bene o magari son di legno io,e ti è già capitato di avere questo tipo di problema o sbaglio?
> Sei tu che ti lamenti che fai fatica a farti capire......
> ...


Si lo so che si è visto... Beh.. Pazienza... Dai.. Mi è andata male.. Porc.. 

Guarda che a me.. Non so come dirtelo, ma mi divertono i tuoi culi e le tue pecore.... E spero tu ti senta non solo libero, ma pienamente autorizzato a intervenire su di me.

A me non da alcun fastidio.

Difendo il mio modo di essere, questo si.. Se indigna o indispone mi spiace, ma è e sarà cosi.. Non posso far sconti in un forum di adulti

Eh si... Quel corno lo presi, eccome.

Ma.. Come tentavo di spiegare, io ho scelto di vedermela con mia moglie...

Niente spiegazioni o chiarimenti da terzi amanti

È il mio modo di viver la dignità verso la compagna che ho scelto.

Indipendentemente dal fatto che poi il chiarimento (durissimo) sia sfociato nel proseguimento del rapporto.


----------



## Jim Cain (26 Maggio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Chi tradisce ha sempre torto, vero.. ma ci sono tante storie diverse e non tutti i tradimenti e i traditori sono uguali.
> Comunque se pensi che tradire sia una colpa, e tu pensi di essere incline  a quella colpa, ti identifichi automaticamente con essa. Diventi tu stesso colpa, e questo è grave a mio modo di vedere... grave verso te stesso. Fai coincidere peccatore e peccato (non lo dico in senso religioso, sia chiaro)... insomma, per essere chiaro, dire di essere incline al tradimento sapendo che è una cosa grave tradire,  per me non vuol dire nulla, se non che non hai responsabilità verso te e verso gli altri.


Non la vedo così.
Prendere atto di quel che si é - e quindi anche e sopratutto dei propri lati 'oscuri' - é il primo ed indispensabile passo per migliorarsi o almeno per sapere meglio come si é fatti davvero (e non come ci si immagina di essere).


----------



## Nobody (26 Maggio 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Non la vedo così.
> Prendere atto di quel che si é - e quindi anche e sopratutto dei propri lati 'oscuri' -* é il primo ed indispensabile passo per migliorarsi* o almeno per sapere meglio come si é fatti davvero (e non come ci si immagina di essere).


Allora è diverso, scusami, avevo capito male io. Avevo inteso quell'essere incline al tradimento di cui parlavi quasi una giustificazione a non migliorarsi, pur conoscendo se stessi.


----------



## banshee (26 Maggio 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Che poi sarebbe l'unica cosa che ho sostenuto in questo thread, ma qualcuno ha scritto che non è vero niente, quindi tu sarai una visionaria come me...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




che strano!! è la stessa cosa che ho notato io sai?? io che sono stata tradita, non ho mai tradito e ho condannato il tradimento in ogni sua forma come "sbagliato" da quando sono entrata in questo forum, per aver espresso la mia idea che se il tuo partner è allegrotto (leggi "non se lo/a sa tenere nelle mutande") è un filino inutile andare a dare quattro schiaffi in faccia all'amante di turno che magari manco sa che esisti (tipo) mentre in altri casi (citati da me 10 volte, danny e mary ad esempio) è normale e sacrosanto mi sono sentita dire 1)che assolvo i tradimenti 2)che l'amante è santo 3)che sono empatica con le corna :rotfl::rotfl:i limiti della comunicazione scritta!

peace&love


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Maggio 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Che poi sarebbe l'unica cosa che ho sostenuto in questo thread, ma qualcuno ha scritto che non è vero niente, quindi tu sarai una visionaria come me...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mi hai fatto sorridere  nel passaggio tra biscia e anaconda  
è il destino di molte discussioni però è anche interessante  
comunque peace&love


----------



## banshee (26 Maggio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> mi hai fatto sorridere  nel passaggio tra biscia e anaconda
> è il destino di molte discussioni però è anche interessante
> comunque peace&love


concordo..sia che capita spesso, sia che comunque è interessante.
ciao Fiammy


----------



## Heathcliff (26 Maggio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma hai ragione .
> escludi che a te possa capitare nel caso di tradimento ?
> in seconda battuta scoprire che chi ami ti tradisce è una bella forma di violenza e in qualche parte anche da terzo un minimo di responsabilità esiste


se venissi tradito io credo che me ne andrei a fare un giro lungo poi parlerei con lei e farei le mie valutazioni. Non c'è molto altro da fare.


----------



## Skorpio (26 Maggio 2016)

*...*



Heathcliff ha detto:


> se venissi tradito io credo che me ne andrei a fare un giro lungo poi parlerei con lei e farei le mie valutazioni. Non c'è molto altro da fare.


Anche tu quindi non sentiresti altro impulso che quello di affrontare la cosa solo con lei, giusto?...


----------



## Homer (26 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io avrei tanto bisogno di parlare con uno come te.
> Davvero,tranquillo,sportivo,moderno,ironico,se proprio mi deve tradire ancora....come se si fosse andata a prendere un gelato....ma come cazzo fai?:up:
> Sono proprio un cazzo di quadro antico io...


Cos'è che non capisci del mio discorso?


----------



## oscuro (26 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



Skorpio ha detto:


> Si lo so che si è visto... Beh.. Pazienza... Dai.. Mi è andata male.. Porc..
> 
> Guarda che a me.. Non so come dirtelo, ma mi divertono i tuoi culi e le tue pecore.... E spero tu ti senta non solo libero, ma pienamente autorizzato a intervenire su di me.
> 
> ...


Fino ad oggi mi divertivi anche tu.
Avevi capito bene che mi riferivo SOLO ed ESCLUSIVAMENTE alla tua telefonata,e ti sei fatto rodere il culo,SOLO perchè dal MIO punto di vista trovo la cosa sbagliata,e per me non è un gesto dignitoso,RIPETO PER ME.
Hai fatto finta di non capire...,pensando di intimorirmi,con il tuo teatrino fatto di mal celate prese per il culo,tirando fuori pecore e culi non certo per simpatia,ma nello stupido tentativo di denigrarmi....
Quello che sono le tue scelte di vita,son cose tue,che riguardano esclusivamente te.
Sei semplicemente uno al quale bisogna dire bravo hai fatto bene,forse solo così resti sereno.


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> concordo..sia che capita spesso, sia che comunque è interessante.
> ciao Fiammy


Ciao Ban  
condivido il tuo pensiero 
da tradita non ho avuto reazioni  scomposte perché ero ben consapevole che non sarebbe servito in primis a me 
quindi non ho insultato il mio ex, né l'altra. 
homcapito che  il loro  non era stato un fuoco di paglia ma qualcosa di più vincolante, e ho deciso che, nonostante il dolore della fine di una relazione, era la via più dignitosa per me, Chiudere un rapporto che a mio avviso era giunto al the end 
non mi sono mai pentita, vorrei precisarlo


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Maggio 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> se venissi tradito io credo che me ne andrei a fare un giro lungo poi parlerei con lei e farei le mie valutazioni. Non c'è molto altro da fare.


Condivido


----------



## oscuro (26 Maggio 2016)

*Homer*



Homer ha detto:


> Cos'è che non capisci del mio discorso?


La tua serenità....!


----------



## Nobody (26 Maggio 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> se venissi tradito io credo che me ne andrei a fare un giro lungo poi parlerei con lei e farei le mie valutazioni. Non c'è molto altro da fare.


Si, c'è ben poco altro da fare che sia sensato. Sbollire, riflettere e chiarirsi. E poi decidere.


----------



## Skorpio (26 Maggio 2016)

*...*



oscuro ha detto:


> Fino ad oggi mi divertivi anche tu.
> Avevi capito bene che mi riferivo SOLO ed ESCLUSIVAMENTE alla tua telefonata,e ti sei fatto rodere il culo,SOLO perchè dal MIO punto di vista trovo la cosa sbagliata,e per me non è un gesto dignitoso,RIPETO PER ME.
> Hai fatto finta di non capire...,pensando di intimorirmi,con il tuo teatrino fatto di mal celate prese per il culo,tirando fuori pecore e culi non certo per simpatia,ma nello stupido tentativo di denigrarmi....
> Quello che sono le tue scelte di vita,son cose tue,che riguardano esclusivamente te.
> Sei semplicemente uno al quale bisogna dire bravo hai fatto bene,forse solo così resti sereno.


Ma quante sentenze.. 

Ma tu pensi davvero che io ancori la mia serenità al tuo bravo?
O a quello di che so.. Foglia?
O un altro?

Chi ha bisogno di sentirsi dir bravo da qualcuno è un poveraccio, caro Oscuro...

Io ho detto la mia storiella solo per spiegare che ero interessato a chiarire la cosa con mia moglie e basta...

E mi pare che meno di 24 ore fa ti trovavo concorde su questo aspetto

Ma forse ricordo male io.. Non so..


----------



## Mary The Philips (26 Maggio 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Dettaglia meglio che son curiosa....


E niente, le ricordo solo ogni tanto che cammina sull'orlo di un burrone. Magari se lo dimentica tra una festa, un week end a Saint Tropez e un cocktail di grido.



banshee ha detto:


> Mary, se hai letto i miei post passati, ho giusto fatto l'esempio tuo in merito a questo, dicendo che nel tuo caso è un altro paio di maniche perché l'altra si è messa in mezzo a voi anche concretamente "contro" di te. E questo è un altro caso rispetto a quelli che vanno a prendere a calci l'amante di default..


Ban, ho letto velocemente tutto quanto e sai che sono d'accordo con te. Aggiungevo la mia esperienza tanto per illuminare un'altra variabile.



Skorpio ha detto:


> Se si è insinuata cosi nella tua vita, secondo me le responsabilità di tuo marito aumentano notevolmente..
> Non è stato in grado nemmeno di proteggerti da lei....
> E non ha capito nulla della persona che frequentava
> 
> Quadro estremamente preoccupante


Skorpio, che lui abbia capito, seppure a scoppio ritardato, di che pasta fosse fatta lei è fuori di ogni dubbio, tant'è che l'ha lasciata malamente. E ho scritto che i suoi tentativi di intrusione nella mia vita non sono sempre andati a buon fine, anzi quasi mai. Lei chiedeva e chiedeva, ma ti pare che mio marito conosca il numero di biondo che mi fa il parrucchiere??? E che se anche lo sapesse le desse soddisfazione in questo senso? Lui le mandò qualche mia foto, quelle in cui sembro parecchio gnocca, col solo obiettivo di farla crepare di gelosia (centrato) per nutrire il suo bisogno di gratificazione. Io e lei entrambe strumenti funzionali ad un suo bisogno dell'epoca. 

Comunque non hai capito un cazzo, lasciatelo dire. Capisco che non hai seguito la mia storia, ma almeno il buongusto di non sparare cazzate e giudizi random potresti averlo.



farfalla ha detto:


> Tu hai perfettamente ragione
> Mi sorge solo una domanda alla quale non riesco a dare una risposta che mi sia comprensibile
> Lei è stata una stronza e va sputtanata
> Ma in casa ti tieni quello che le ha permesso di intrufolarsi ampiamente nella tua vita e se la scopava anche
> ...


Farfà, scusa ma questo tuo chiamarti sempre fuori e elevarti non si può più leggere. Ma se tuo marito sapesse che scopavi con l'amico di famiglia, se avesse letto le vostre conversazioni, se ti avesse vista entrare nei motel con l'altro e pensasse conseguentemente che sei una donna di merda e ti si tenesse lo stesso come moglie, come cacchio parleresti? 

Io non "mi" tengo in casa uno che ha scopato due volte con un troione, dò una possibilità ad un amore e ad una persona che ha sbagliato e che ha capito quanto male ha arrecato con un comportamento superficiale e leggero. Perchè non sono Dio e non sono infallibile, anche se ho dei principi che mi sono costruita pure sugli errori commessi.

 Io non meno lei e riscopo lui; a lei le sputerei in faccia perchè da quello che ho visto, letto e ascoltato è una persona misera che si è introdotta nella mia vita anche se non era necessario, e con lui faccio l'amore perchè lo amo. Da persona che ha sbagliato, come ho fatto, non mi permetterei mai di ergermi come fai tu. Non te lo puoi permettere. Per me. 




Fiammetta ha detto:


> Anche la amante del mio ex ha voluto
> sapere e vedere (foto) mie, come se volesse sovrapporsi alla mia vita
> Il problema è che lui glielo ha permesso e non si è fatto manco venire un dubbio sul suo comportamento
> Sicché ho provveduto a mollarlo, mi sembrava evidente che preferisse tutelare la loro relazione invece che la nostra
> Nei confronti di lei non mi interessava fare nulla... Lei era una qualsiasi per me


Mio marito invece, da quello che ho capito, giocava con le fobie e le paure di lei molto consapevolmente, sempre in maniera del tutto funzionale alla sua necessità di riempimento d'ego. Uno stronzo di sicuro in quel frangente, per carità, ma vaffanculo, a 'sto punto mi solleva pure sapere che lei è stata presa per il culo quanto e forse più di me con una serie di invenzioni campate in aria sulle quali lei ha fondato il suo grande amore per lui. Sarò misera pure io, ma mi adeguo al livello della storia. Non mi sento superiore, non riesco a volare alto e lei per me non è affatto una qualsiasi. Vorrei non odiarla, ma non ci riesco. E non è che salvo lui, eh. Chè qualche giorno fa si è preso un piatto di bocconcini di vitello al barolo in faccia pure lui. 





farfalla ha detto:


> Cambia il ruolo e non è poco
> E soprattutto io amante non ho mai pensato che stesse sposato con una cretina quindi non avevo motivo per non stimarlo.
> Non farei l'amante di un uomo che mi parla male della moglie per esempio. E' una cosa che mi da fastidio. tendenzialmente tua moglie e mio marito restano fuori dai nostri momenti insieme se ci entrano ci entrano per racconti di normale routine.
> Se considero un uomo una merda ti assicuro che oltre a non andarci a letto non mi ci relaziono neanche, figurati se ci resto sposata


Tu non faresti, tu non diresti.. Ma da quale cacchio di pulpito parli? Certo puoi dire quello che ti pare ma non sei credibile per niente. Magari ci credi pure, sei convinta di quello che affermi, non lo metto in dubbio, ma davvero a me repellono certi discorsi di pseudo superiorità del menga. Allora, facciamo che per me è una merda una donna che tradisce il marito, ignaro di tutto, con l'amico di famiglia e che è ancora più merda perchè non se ne rende conto in quanto trancia giudizi di efficienza morale sugli altri chiamandosi fuori da questo e quel comportamento tendenti ad una ricostruzione. Qua se c'è qualcuno che non è merda non è di sicuro chi si è fatta i cazzi propri in lungo e in largo pontificando per giunta sugli altri in ogni post.





farfalla ha detto:


> No no ferma. Io capisco benissimo che una donna possa tenersi il marito, anzi mi auspico che lo faccia se ci sono i presupposti per restare, e spesso ci sono fortunatamente.
> Mi domando come si faccia a restare con un uomo che si considera un deficiente. Perchè se uno si scopa una che si permette certe cose è un deficiente. Tutto qui.
> Io da amante di merda non ne ho mangiata anche perchè ho sempre sostenuto che se "devo" avere una relazione "deve" darmi solo cose positive altrimenti non ne colgo il significato.



Eh, ma tu sei tu. Con i tuoi ragionamenti ipotetici che non tengono conto di nulla; oltre il due più due non vai proprio.

Di merda non ne avrai mangiata tu da amante, ma a tuo marito gliene hai data a pranzo e a cena. Anche se non lo sa. O magari neanche gli frega, chissà.



Tulipmoon ha detto:


> Niente 3-4-5° persone di cui non si sa cosa cazzo passano nella loro vita e che, in casi normali, non hanno mai voluto il MALE di te tradito.


Magari non hanno stabilito a tavolino che stavano facendo del male a qualcun altro, ma da adulti discernenti, dovrebbe anche sfiorare l'idea, ti pare? 



spleen ha detto:


> Tu ti puoi sentire assolto finchè vuoi, sei comunque coinvolto....... (Cit. De Andrè)
> 
> Guarda che ad esempio a rubare è colpevole anche quello che tiene il sacco. O sei anche tu uno dei tanti che non si sentono rsponsabili di nulla e poi gridano disperati e scandalizzati quando la prendono nel sedere. All' italiana, proprio.



Ma quanto sono d'accordo..



oscuro ha detto:


> Le vivo male nella misura in cui pensavo che ci fosse un limite,un limite alla decenza,al buon gusto.
> Sono orgoglioso dei miei modi disperati,sono orgoglioso di questo pizzico di umanità che ancora mi è rimasta,mi indigno ancora,ho il coraggio di farlo,non mi sono normalizzato e omologato....grazie a dio.
> Quello che sono chiamato a gestire e vivere ogni giorno, con tutto il rispetto, son cose un tantino più delicate....che chiamare al telefono l'amante della mia donna pregandolo di riportarla a casa,scrivendo con orgoglio che ha pure eseguito la richiesta come un soldatino...!
> Io non credo che tu abbia messo davanti tua moglie,tu hai messo davanti la paura di perderla,che è una cosa un tantino diversa.
> Non è un questione personale skorpio.


Applausi.




Nicka ha detto:


> Guarda l'ho pensato pure io da femmina, non nascondiamoci dietro un dito, sono cose che chiunque decide di andare con qualcuno che ha altro a casa mette in conto prima di iniziare.
> E no, io probabilmente non avrei denunciato.


Uno dei miei cari amici, scoperto il tradimento della moglie e affrontato l'amante a parole, è stato denunciato da quest'ultimo perchè si sentiva minacciato. Un paio di volte si erano incrociati e il mio amico gli aveva fatto il gesto del "ti faccio un culo così" . Bene, si è pure ritrovato i poliziotti in casa con una denuncia per minacce a carico. Cornuto e mazziato. Poi dice che uno si ritrova con le gomme da 1000 euro l'una a terra :rotfl:



spleen ha detto:


> Appunto. Non è che non fai niente, sei complice della faccenda, la tua consapevolezza e responsabilità non si ferma solo difronte a te stesso, vivi in una società, sai, scegli, fai.
> 
> Io non sto dicendo che chi tradisce il coniuge sia meno responsabile, anzi come fai giustamente notare la maggior parte della responsabilità è sua e eventuali decisioni pesano e devono essere "svangate" da lui/lei, non certo da te.
> Certo che se scoprissi che mia moglie mi tradisce sarebbe responsabilità sua principalmente ed è con lei che dovrei vedermela però non è che l'altro, anche se non lo cerco, lo considero una verginella, non so se mi spiego.
> ...


Superquote.


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Anche tu quindi non sentiresti altro impulso che quello di affrontare la cosa solo con lei, giusto?...


scusa skorpio, ma a meno che l'altro non sia una persona che conosci bene e con cui hai un rapporto di fiducia e/o amicizia, cosa dovreste dirvi ?
tradire significa rompere un patto di fiducia che vincola la coppia mica il terzo 
il terzo semmai se anch'esso è già impegnato avrà i suoi smazzi, smazzi, lazzi con la compagna/moglie/fidanzata...


----------



## marietto (26 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> che strano!! è la stessa cosa che ho notato io sai?? io che sono stata tradita, non ho mai tradito e ho condannato il tradimento in ogni sua forma come "sbagliato" da quando sono entrata in questo forum, per aver espresso la mia idea che se il tuo partner è allegrotto (leggi "non se lo/a sa tenere nelle mutande") è un filino inutile andare a dare quattro schiaffi in faccia all'amante di turno che magari manco sa che esisti (tipo) mentre in altri casi (citati da me 10 volte, danny e mary ad esempio) è normale e sacrosanto mi sono sentita dire 1)che assolvo i tradimenti 2)che l'amante è santo 3)che sono empatica con le corna :rotfl::rotfl:i limiti della comunicazione scritta!
> 
> peace&love





Fiammetta ha detto:


> mi hai fatto sorridere  nel passaggio tra biscia e anaconda
> è il destino di molte discussioni però è anche interessante
> comunque peace&love





banshee ha detto:


> concordo..sia che capita spesso, sia che comunque è interessante.
> ciao Fiammy



Non discuto che sia interessante, però a volte ti casca un pò la mascella

Pensa che, essendo in convalescenza, stamattina sono stato dal dottore poi, visto che non ho l'obbligo di reperibilità (purtroppo, visto chè è una questione di percentuale di invalidità) sono stato con mio figlio a fare la spesa, con mia moglie che mi telefonava dicendo di non comprare troppe merendine, di ricordarsi questo e quello, di essere a casa in tempo per preparare in modo che quando tornava dal lavoro, trovava tutto pronto...

Poi accendo il computer e mi ritrovo padre-padrone...


----------



## Homer (26 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> La tua serenità....!


Se leggi serenità tra le righe non vuol dire che lo sia anche nella vita reale....quella è un altra vita


----------



## sienne (26 Maggio 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> se venissi tradito io credo che me ne andrei a fare un giro lungo poi parlerei con lei e farei le mie valutazioni. Non c'è molto altro da fare.



Ciao

in effetti, così è stata la mia reazione. Ma poi le cose si complicano, perché ti ritrovi con un nuovo "te" e una nuova visione dell'altro e tutto è da ricostruire, se lo si vuole. Mica così facile ... si fanno i conti anche con la rabbia, delusione, incomprensione, mancanza di fiducia ecc. ecc. 


sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Maggio 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Non discuto che sia interessante, però a volte ti casca un pò la mascella
> 
> Pensa che, essendo in convalescenza, stamattina sono stato dal dottore poi, visto che non ho l'obbligo di reperibilità (purtroppo, visto chè è una questione di percentuale di invalidità) sono stato con mio figlio a fare la spesa, con mia moglie che mi telefonava dicendo di non comprare troppe merendine, di ricordarsi questo e quello, di essere a casa in tempo per preparare in modo che quando tornava dal lavoro, trovava tutto pronto...
> 
> Poi accendo il computer e mi ritrovo padre-padrone...


Scusa vado OT per un nano secondo : fai una dieta particolare per mantenere un metabolismo adeguato in questa fase ?  È una domanda ma tu leggila come consiglio  intendo la dieta Berrino ...fine OT


----------



## oscuro (26 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma quante sentenze..
> 
> Ma tu pensi davvero che io ancori la mia serenità al tuo bravo?
> O a quello di che so.. Foglia?
> ...


Spero di no,di certo di livore ne hai tirato fuori e non poco....e anche in modo pretestuoso.
A si certo, poi quando non son stato più concorde con te sulla telefonata son tornato quello coglione dei culi e delle pecore....!
Skorpio va bene così...siete voi quelli moderni e sagaci,e siete sempre voi quelli sereni e tranquilli,e se queste sono le reazioni delle persone serene e tranquille,mi tengo le mie pecore,i miei culi,i miei 44,e le reazioni VERE di jim....e forse pure le mie.


----------



## marietto (26 Maggio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Scusa vado OT per un nano secondo : fai una dieta particolare per mantenere un metabolismo adeguato in questa fase ?  È una domanda ma tu leggila come consiglio  intendo la dieta Berrino ...fine OT


No, anche se non ho ancora finito completamente il percorso medico. Ma grazie del consiglio, mi informerò


----------



## Skorpio (26 Maggio 2016)

*...*



oscuro ha detto:


> Spero di no,di certo di livore ne hai tirato fuori e non poco....e anche in modo pretestuoso.
> A si certo, poi quando non son stato più concorde con te sulla telefonata son tornato quello coglione dei culi e delle pecore....!
> Skorpio va bene così...siete voi quelli moderni e sagaci,e siete sempre voi quelli sereni e tranquilli,e se queste sono le reazioni delle persone serene e tranquille,mi tengo le mie pecore,i miei culi,i miei 44,e le reazioni VERE di jim....e forse pure le mie.


Guarda che io ci sono stato male per mesi.... Molti mesi.

Cosa c'entra il moderno... Ho perso quasi 10 kg....

Perché rifiuti di veder il dolore che c'è stato?....  Ti fa così paura?...


----------



## Tessa (26 Maggio 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Che poi sarebbe l'unica cosa che ho sostenuto in questo thread, ma qualcuno ha scritto che non è vero niente, quindi tu sarai una visionaria come me...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ti sei dimenticato che per molti d'ora in poi sarai tradito anziche' traditore. 
Tutto si ribalta. E' capitato anche a me:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (26 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



Skorpio ha detto:


> Guarda che io ci sono stato male per mesi.... Molti mesi.
> 
> Cosa c'entra il moderno... Ho perso quasi 10 kg....
> 
> Perché rifiuti di veder il dolore che c'è stato?....  Ti fa così paura?...


Skorpio,con tutto il rispetto,facciamoci a capire una volta per tutte.
A me fa paura molto poco purtroppo.Due anni fa mi son fatto 15 giorni medicina critica,con mio suocero malato terminale per un tumore polmonare ok?So io,e chi ha vissuto un'esperienza simile cosa significa stare in quel posto,vedere quello che si vede,sentire quello che si sente,vedere le persone o quello che resta delle persone,le loro implorazioni e imprecazioni.E di notte ancora peggio....e non racconto tutto il resto...
Poi per motivi che non posso certo spiegare ad uno sconosciuto,so bene cosa sia la paura,in senso lato,conosco cosa significa aver paura,spero e credo di aver imparato a gestirla,nel modo più lucido possibile, e son stato anche costretto a farlo a dire il vero...!Quindi, quando tu scrivi delle mie pseudo paure,fai solo la figura di quello che ancora non ha ben chiaro la persona che sta dall'altra parte del pc,ma su questo non avevo dubbi a dire il vero.
Quindi,l'unica cosa che mi fa paura,ma paura vera attualmente sono le malattie.
Delle tue corna,delle tue telefonate me ne frega davvero cazzi,e ti dico che me ne fregherebbe cazzi anche delle mie di corna,non che ne sarei contento,è che me ne farei una ragione,ci starei male,ma cazzo mi voglio bene,è mio MALGRADO HO CAPITO ED HO IMPARATO A VOLERMI BENE.
Quindi forse è il caso che incominci a confrontarti con me in maniera seria,se sei nella possibilità e nella condizione di farlo,o,in caso contrario parliamo di culi e pecore,visto che la cosa ti diverte tanto.


----------



## Skorpio (26 Maggio 2016)

*...*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> scusa skorpio, ma a meno che l'altro non sia una persona che conosci bene e con cui hai un rapporto di fiducia e/o amicizia, cosa dovreste dirvi ?
> tradire significa rompere un patto di fiducia che vincola la coppia mica il terzo
> il terzo semmai se anch'esso è già impegnato avrà i suoi smazzi, smazzi, lazzi con la compagna/moglie/fidanzata...


Io nulla di sicuro..
Ma c'è invece chi ha da dire o da dare quasi quasi più a lui che alla moglie..


----------



## Skorpio (26 Maggio 2016)

*...*



oscuro ha detto:


> Skorpio,con tutto il rispetto,facciamoci a capire una volta per tutte.
> A me fa paura molto poco purtroppo.Due anni fa mi son fatto 15 giorni medicina critica,con mio suocero malato terminale per un tumore polmonare ok?So io,e chi ha vissuto un'esperienza simile cosa significa stare in quel posto,vedere quello che si vede,sentire quello che si sente,vedere le persone o quello che resta delle persone,le loro implorazioni e imprecazioni.E di notte ancora peggio....e non racconto tutto il resto...
> Poi per motivi che non posso certo spiegare ad uno sconosciuto,so bene cosa sia la paura,in senso lato,conosco cosa significa aver paura,spero e credo di aver imparato a gestirla,nel modo più lucido possibile, e son stato anche costretto a farlo a dire il vero...!Quindi, quando tu scrivi delle mie pseudo paure,fai solo la figura di quello che ancora non ha ben chiaro la persona che sta dall'altra parte del pc,ma su questo non avevo dubbi a dire il vero.
> Quindi,l'unica cosa che mi fa paura,ma paura vera attualmente sono le malattie.
> ...


Va bene


----------



## oscuro (26 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



Skorpio ha detto:


> Va bene


E ti rinnovo le mie scuse,se sono andato oltre.Ma davvero intendevo SOLO per la telefonata.


----------



## sienne (26 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Skorpio,con tutto il rispetto,facciamoci a capire una volta per tutte.
> A me fa paura molto poco purtroppo.Due anni fa mi son fatto 15 giorni medicina critica,con mio suocero malato terminale per un tumore polmonare ok?So io,e chi ha vissuto un'esperienza simile cosa significa stare in quel posto,vedere quello che si vede,sentire quello che si sente,vedere le persone o quello che resta delle persone,le loro implorazioni e imprecazioni.E di notte ancora peggio....e non racconto tutto il resto...
> Poi per motivi che non posso certo spiegare ad uno sconosciuto,so bene cosa sia la paura,in senso lato,conosco cosa significa aver paura,spero e credo di aver imparato a gestirla,nel modo più lucido possibile, e son stato anche costretto a farlo a dire il vero...!Quindi, quando tu scrivi delle mie pseudo paure,fai solo la figura di quello che ancora non ha ben chiaro la persona che sta dall'altra parte del pc,ma su questo non avevo dubbi a dire il vero.
> Quindi,l'unica cosa che mi fa paura,ma paura vera attualmente sono le malattie.
> ...



Ciao

è quello che dico sin da quando sono entrata qui. A confronto con altri avvenimenti nella mia vita, il tradimento è stato quasi una carezza. Ma un conto è fare i conti con avvenimenti di forza maggiore, un'altro dovuti per il mancato rispetto e altro per via di una persona. Nel secondo caso, ti girano proprio le scatole ... 

Comunque sia, io con la vita ho fatto pace tanto tempo fa. E va bene così. :up:


sienne


----------



## Skorpio (26 Maggio 2016)

*...*



oscuro ha detto:


> E ti rinnovo le mie scuse,se sono andato oltre.Ma davvero intendevo SOLO per la telefonata.


Nessun problema.. Ma veramente..


----------



## Foglia (26 Maggio 2016)

*oscuro*

te mi devi ringraziare... Perché tra scazzi, frizzi, lazzi e mazzi... alla fine ti ho rubato il posto del cattivo


----------



## banshee (26 Maggio 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> te mi devi ringraziare... Perché tra scazzi, frizzi, lazzi e mazzi... alla fine ti ho rubato il posto del cattivo


questo lo pensi tu e secondo me ti piace un po'  anche pensarlo, sai? perchè nessuno ti ha mai detto niente del genere qui...poi certo se per te avere dei confronti serrati e beccarsi un rosso o un vaffa significa essere "cattivi del forum"..sapessi i vaffa, i rossi e le litigate che ci sono state qui :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: ma nessuno è mai stato etichettato come cattivo


----------



## Foglia (26 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> questo lo pensi tu e secondo me ti piace un po'  anche pensarlo, sai? perchè nessuno ti ha mai detto niente del genere qui...poi certo se per te avere dei confronti serrati e beccarsi un rosso o un vaffa significa essere "cattivi del forum"..sapessi i vaffa, i rossi e le litigate che ci sono state qui :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: ma nessuno è mai stato etichettato come cattivo


Stavo scherzando. Non mi sento cattiva, sai? Poi magari lo sono.


----------



## oscuro (26 Maggio 2016)

*Sienne*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> è quello che dico sin da quando sono entrata qui. A confronto con altri avvenimenti nella mia vita, il tradimento è stato quasi una carezza. Ma un conto è fare i conti con avvenimenti di forza maggiore, un'altro dovuti per il mancato rispetto e altro per via di una persona. Nel secondo caso, ti girano proprio le scatole ...
> 
> ...


Aspetta.Il tradimento è un lutto sienne.La fine di una storia è un lutto.Quindi ok,ci son cose più gravi,ma ci son persone che si uccidono per amore,per quanto discutibile e opinabile,possa sembrare.Quindi anche se non sembra,ho rispetto per il dolore delle persone,sempre.
Dico solo che,sbagliando i modi,se qualcuno ci manca di rispetto,e non ci vuole più,tanto vale imparare a voler bene a noi,perchè nessuno e nessuna vale le nostre sofferenze.


----------



## sienne (26 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Aspetta.Il tradimento è un lutto sienne.La fine di una storia è un lutto.Quindi ok,ci son cose più gravi,ma ci son persone che si uccidono per amore,per quanto discutibile e opinabile,possa sembrare.Quindi anche se non sembra,ho rispetto per il dolore delle persone,sempre.
> Dico solo che,sbagliando i modi,se qualcuno ci manca di rispetto,e non ci vuole più,tanto vale imparare a voler bene a noi,perchè nessuno e nessuna vale le nostre sofferenze.



Ciao

è quello che sto dicendo. Infatti, un tradimento da un dolore particolare, anche se esistano dolori peggiori. 

sienne


----------



## oscuro (26 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



Foglia ha detto:


> te mi devi ringraziare... Perché tra scazzi, frizzi, lazzi e mazzi... alla fine ti ho rubato il posto del cattivo



Tranquilla,che quel posto è mio di diritto,me lo son guadagnato  scrivendo sempre quello che penso,magari con modi sbagliati e inurbani....!
Non cerco donne e consensi,e questo mi permette di essere smaccatamente lo stronzo che sono...per la pace di tutti i miei detrattori,che sperano sempre in una mia subitanea dipartita....


----------



## banshee (26 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tranquilla,che quel posto è mio di diritto,me lo son guadagnato  scrivendo sempre quello che penso,*magari con modi sbagliati e inurbani....!*
> Non cerco donne e consensi,e questo mi permette di essere smaccatamente lo stronzo che sono...per la pace di tutti i miei detrattori,che sperano sempre in una mia subitanea dipartita....



eeeeh i modi....la giustificazione super omnia per non guardare i contenuti...ma questa è un'altra storia, giusto mastro oscù?


----------



## Mary The Philips (26 Maggio 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> è quello che dico sin da quando sono entrata qui. A confronto con altri avvenimenti nella mia vita, il tradimento è stato quasi una carezza. Ma un conto è fare i conti con avvenimenti di forza maggiore, un'altro dovuti per il mancato rispetto e altro per via di una persona. Nel secondo caso, ti girano proprio le scatole ...
> 
> ...



In teoria, a confronto di quello che ho assaggiato nella vita, anche per me  il tradimento avrebbe dovuto essere non dico una passeggiata di salute ma quasi. Eppure è stato devastante.
Mi fai riflettere sulla differenza fra le cause di forza maggiore,  contro cui nulla si può, e quelle dovute all'incuria di qualcuno che si ama. Grazie


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Maggio 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> te mi devi ringraziare... Perché tra scazzi, frizzi, lazzi e mazzi... alla fine ti ho rubato il posto del cattivo


oscuro non mi sembra cattivo, però, semmai verace e prorompente


----------



## oscuro (26 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> oscuro non mi sembra cattivo, però, semmai verace e prorompente



Oscuro....aspetta solo che passa l'astronave per riportarlo da dove cazzo è venuto....


----------



## Foglia (26 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tranquilla,che quel posto è mio di diritto,me lo son guadagnato  scrivendo sempre quello che penso,magari con modi sbagliati e inurbani....!
> Non cerco donne e consensi,e questo mi permette di essere smaccatamente lo stronzo che sono...*per la pace di tutti i miei detrattori,che sperano sempre in una mia subitanea dipartita....*


Io per quel che leggo non li vedo, tutti sti "detrattori". Ma lo saprai meglio tu, se ci sono. Ad ogni buon conto... pure io sono così. Se una roba mi dà fastidio la dico. E' più forte di me. E' paradossale data la mia situazione, lo so....


----------



## sienne (26 Maggio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> In teoria, a confronto di quello che ho assaggiato nella vita, anche per me  il tradimento avrebbe dovuto essere non dico una passeggiata di salute ma quasi. Eppure è stato devastante.
> Mi fai riflettere sulla *differenza fra le cause di forza maggiore,  contro cui nulla si può, e quelle dovute all'incuria di qualcuno che si ama*. Grazie



Ciao

mi hai capito! 

Proprio questa differenza intendo. È devastante, perché è come se una parte di noi ci colpisse ... 
Non esiste un organismo sano, che ha come funzione l'aspetto dell'autodistruzione, ma la conservazione. 
Ma l'evento in sé, è quello che è ... 

Una cosa così, insomma ... 


sienne


----------



## Eratò (26 Maggio 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> è quello che sto dicendo. Infatti, un tradimento da un dolore particolare, anche se esistano dolori peggiori.
> 
> sienne


Quoto anche se a me chi mi ha tradito mi ha tolto molto,cose che difficilmente ritroverò...


----------



## oscuro (26 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> eeeeh i modi....la giustificazione super omnia per non guardare i contenuti...ma questa è un'altra storia, giusto mastro oscù?



Si,ma se qualcuno ti fa capire che sei andato oltre,sei andato oltre.Poi certo,i contenuti...sul mio pianeta contano...sulla terra non più....!


----------



## oscuro (26 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



Eratò ha detto:


> Quoto anche se a me chi mi ha tradito mi ha tolto molto,cose che difficilmente ritroverò...


Eratò....chi ci ha tradito,che ci ha lasciato,ci hanno tolto tanto....e allora mi chiedo:ma che aspettative avevamo pure noi?


----------



## Foglia (26 Maggio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> oscuro non mi sembra cattivo, però, semmai verace e prorompente


Non mi permetterei mai di giudicare una persona "cattiva" per quel che leggo qui. Come diceva banshee, si litiga, ci si scazza, si gira la faccia dall'altra parte, s8i fa pace, ci si chiarisce. Oppure anche ci si ignora, se non ci si va a genio. Non è il caso mio e di oscuro, credo.


----------



## banshee (26 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,ma se qualcuno ti fa capire che sei andato oltre,sei andato oltre.Poi certo,i contenuti...sul mio pianeta contano...sulla terra non più....!


io mi riferivo alla mia esperienza personale e non a quanto è successo qui  

ma oggi non è aria :rotfl:


----------



## sienne (26 Maggio 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Quoto anche se a me chi mi ha tradito mi ha tolto molto,cose che difficilmente ritroverò...



Ciao

è vero. La domanda che si pone è, se si guarda ciò che si ha perso o ciò che si può incontrare di nuovo. Impensabile nella prospettiva di ciò che si ha perso. Ma ci vuole veramente del tempo. E te lo auguro di tutto cuore. 


sienne


----------



## Eratò (26 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Eratò....chi ci ha tradito,che ci ha lasciato,ci hanno tolto tanto....e allora mi chiedo:ma che aspettative avevamo pure noi?


Io non avevo aspettative "enormi" oscuro...Un uomo che mi stesse vicino nei momenti difficili,quel uomo con cui ho costruito una famiglia.Io per lui ci son stata,lui no.Mi ha tradita con una che mi odiava,che umiliarmi era per lei una soddisfazione e lo faceva anche bene di nascosto.E lui era con lei.Lo facevano insieme.E di chi fidarsi più...Tendo a scappare ormai.


----------



## sienne (26 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Eratò....chi ci ha tradito,che ci ha lasciato,ci hanno tolto tanto....e allora mi chiedo:ma che aspettative avevamo pure noi?



Ciao

più che aspettative, la speranza e la credenza che l'altro tenesse alla parola data, di costruire un progetto assieme. Purtroppo le fregature possono avvenire ovunque ... anche all'interno delle proprie quattro mura. Avere un piano B, non è mancanza di fiducia, ma salvarsi nell'eventualità, che può essere qualsiasi cosa. 


sienne


----------



## sienne (26 Maggio 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Io non avevo aspettative "enormi" oscuro...Un uomo che mi stesse vicino nei momenti difficili,quel uomo con cui ho costruito una famiglia.Io per lui ci son stata,lui no.Mi ha tradita con una che mi odiava.



Ciao

al posto di "odiare", metterei "invidiare" ... se no, certe cose non le avrebbe fatte,
come mettersi i tuoi vestiti. E cosa ha avuto alla fine della fiera? Nulla. Solo umiliazione. 
Pensaci. 


sienne


----------



## oscuro (26 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



Eratò ha detto:


> Io non avevo aspettative "enormi" oscuro...Un uomo che mi stesse vicino nei momenti difficili,quel uomo con cui ho costruito una famiglia.Io per lui ci son stata,lui no.Mi ha tradita con una che mi odiava.


Hai detto cazzi eratò.....!Una donna che mi stesse vicina nei momenti difficili....secondo me aspettativa troppo alta.
Una donna che mi accetti per quello che sono...e non per l'uomo ideale che ha nella sua testa che io non sono:aspettativa troppo alta.

Io credo di aver avuto e di aver aspettative troppo alte,al netto di quanto starmi vicino possa sembrare figo,e non lo è per un cazzo....forse solo per quello...e ormai neanche per quello...:rotfl:


----------



## Eratò (26 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Hai detto cazzi eratò.....!Una donna che mi stesse vicina nei momenti difficili....secondo me aspettativa troppo alta.
> Una donna che mi accetti per quello che sono...e non per l'uomo ideale che ha nella sua testa che io non sono:aspettativa troppo alta.
> 
> Io credo di aver avuto e di aver aspettative troppo alte,al netto di quanto starmi vicino possa sembrare figo,e non lo è per un cazzo....forse solo per quello...e ormai neanche per quello...:rotfl:


Perciò che ormai scappo...Più di 3 volte non incontro nessun uomo cosi non mi creo neanche aspettative più basse


----------



## Tulipmoon (26 Maggio 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Quindi prendo la mia clava e torno di là a trascinare mia moglie per i capelli avanti e indietro nella nostra caverna


:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (26 Maggio 2016)

*Sai*



Eratò ha detto:


> Perciò che ormai scappo...Più di 3 volte non incontro nessun uomo cosi non mi creo neanche aspettative più basse


Il mondo è cambiato,e noi siamo cambiati più lentamente.
Credevamo fosse in un modo,ma è andato proprio da un'altra parte.
Quello che volevamo o avremmo voluto,non fa più parte di questo mondo,ma del nostro mondo,un mondo che non c'è più,e forse,non è mai esistito.....

Chiamasi crisi mistica....aspetto l'astronave e vi saluto.:up:


----------



## Minerva (26 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il mondo è cambiato,e noi siamo cambiati più lentamente.
> Credevamo fosse in un modo,ma è andato proprio da un'altra parte.
> Quello che volevamo o avremmo voluto,non fa più parte di questo mondo,ma del nostro mondo,un mondo che non c'è più,e forse,non è mai esistito.....
> 
> Chiamasi crisi mistica....*aspetto l'astronave e vi saluto*.:up:


spiacenti; ormai fino a domani mattina non ne partono più


----------



## oscuro (26 Maggio 2016)

*NO*



Minerva ha detto:


> spiacenti; ormai fino a domani mattina non ne partono più



Credo e spero che per me faccia una corsa di più....torno a casa,voglio casa mia.


----------



## Eratò (26 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il mondo è cambiato,e noi siamo cambiati più lentamente.
> Credevamo fosse in un modo,ma è andato proprio da un'altra parte.
> Quello che volevamo o avremmo voluto,non fa più parte di questo mondo,ma del nostro mondo,un mondo che non c'è più,e forse,non è mai esistito.....
> 
> Chiamasi crisi mistica....aspetto l'astronave e vi saluto.:up:


Niente crisi mistica.Verità:up:


----------



## bettypage (26 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il mondo è cambiato,e noi siamo cambiati più lentamente.
> Credevamo fosse in un modo,ma è andato proprio da un'altra parte.
> Quello che volevamo o avremmo voluto,non fa più parte di questo mondo,ma del nostro mondo,un mondo che non c'è più,e forse,non è mai esistito.....
> 
> Chiamasi crisi mistica....aspetto l'astronave e vi saluto.:up:


È solo la vecchiaia non ti preoccupare:carneval:


----------



## oscuro (26 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



Eratò ha detto:


> Niente crisi mistica.Verità:up:


Verità mistica....


----------



## oscuro (26 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



bettypage ha detto:


> È solo la vecchiaia non ti preoccupare:carneval:


Sono nato vecchio...non so mai voluto decrescere.


----------



## Eratò (26 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Verità mistica....


Sarà che non siamo abbastanza moderni  e civilizzati:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (26 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



Eratò ha detto:


> Sarà che non siamo abbastanza moderni  e civilizzati:rotfl:


Mi sto preparando all'idea di morire da solo....


----------



## Eratò (26 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi sto preparando all'idea di morire da solo....


Io già lo so e se viene il mio ex ai funerali mi trasformo in vampiro.


----------



## oscuro (26 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



Eratò ha detto:


> Io già lo so e se viene il mio ex ai funerali mi trasformo in vampiro.


A questo non ci ho pensato....!
Credo di essere la classica persona che uno apprezza quando la perde...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Cioè,ti rompo davvero il cazzo quando ci sono,che quando mi perdi....poi....nel silenzio...fai caso che ti manco.....


----------



## banshee (26 Maggio 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Io già lo so e se viene il mio ex ai funerali *mi trasformo in vampiro*.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: così è un ictus diretto :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sono nato vecchio...non so mai voluto decrescere.


Decrescere ?


----------



## oscuro (26 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Decrescere ?


Se nasci vecchio...non puoi crescere...:rotfl:


----------



## bettypage (26 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sono nato vecchio...non so mai voluto decrescere.


Pensi di non esser mai stato una giovane testa di pisello ? Sei stato un nongiovane?


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se nasci vecchio...non puoi crescere...:rotfl:


Giusto :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (26 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



bettypage ha detto:


> Pensi di non esser mai stato una giovane testa di pisello ? Sei stato un nongiovane?


Che termini per una signora...


----------



## oscuro (26 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Giusto :rotfl:


Stasera pastina?


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Stasera pastina?


Verdurine fresche


----------



## bettypage (26 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che termini per una signora...


Ma io sono uomo inside


----------



## oscuro (26 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Verdurine fresche


Appena finisco il torneo di bocce arrivo...a dopo


----------



## oscuro (26 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



bettypage ha detto:


> Ma io sono uomo inside


Andiamo bene...


----------



## Eratò (26 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> A questo non ci ho pensato....!
> Credo di essere la classica persona che uno apprezza quando la perde...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Cioè,ti rompo davvero il cazzo quando ci sono,che quando mi perdi....poi....nel silenzio...fai caso che ti manco.....


Gia sto facendo crescere i caniniPer ogni evenienza...


----------



## Eratò (26 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: così è un ictus diretto :rotfl:



"Ciaaaao Amore Mio!"


----------



## banshee (26 Maggio 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> View attachment 11679
> "Ciaaaao Amore Mio!"


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (26 Maggio 2016)

*A*



Eratò ha detto:


> View attachment 11679
> "Ciaaaao Amore Mio!"


A me questa mi arrapa pure....prima il culo...poi mi faccio succhiare tutto....e sti cazzi dell'astronave.


----------



## sienne (26 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> A me questa mi arrapa pure....prima il culo...poi mi faccio succhiare tutto....e sti cazzi dell'astronave.



Ciao


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: .... 


sienne


----------



## oscuro (26 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: ....
> ...


Tanto devo andar via?e  a sto punto....:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Appena finisco il torneo di bocce arrivo...a dopo


Vedi di passare prima di farti succhiare :rotfl:
se no ti ci vuole  una fiorentina :carneval:


----------



## sienne (26 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tanto devo andar via?e  a sto punto....:rotfl:



Ciao

a sto punto, continui la tua missione ... a tutto fondo ... :rotfl:



sienne


----------



## oscuro (26 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Vedi di passare prima di farti succhiare :rotfl:
> se no ti ci vuole  una fiorentina :carneval:


Si,l'ultima insalatina...con mia moglie,poi saluto sienne,una tastata al culo di banshee,poi mi faccio succhiare...e se passa l'astronave...io ho aspettato tanto...doveva andar così....
!Ok,arriva la fine....mi preparo.


----------



## banshee (26 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,l'ultima insalatina...con mia moglie,poi saluto sienne,una tastata al culo di banshee,poi mi faccio succhiare...e se passa l'astronave...io ho aspettato tanto...doveva andar così....
> !Ok,arriva la fine....mi preparo.


ahò a "me preparo" :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: e io? io sto qua a farmi tastare il culo e poi tu te ne vai e mi lasci qua da sola? e ciaone proprio.. eccerto :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,l'ultima insalatina...con mia moglie,poi saluto sienne,una tastata al culo di banshee,poi mi faccio succhiare...e se passa l'astronave...io ho aspettato tanto...doveva andar così....
> !Ok,arriva la fine....mi preparo.


Ti verremo a trovare  non ti preoccupare, ognuna di noi ti porta un regalo


----------



## banshee (26 Maggio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ti verremo a trovare  non ti preoccupare, *ognuna di noi ti porta un regalo*


Fiammè non gli dire così che mi metti nei guai :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (26 Maggio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> E niente, le ricordo solo ogni tanto che cammina sull'orlo di un burrone. Magari se lo dimentica tra una festa, un week end a Saint Tropez e un cocktail di grido.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tu che parli di piedistsllo a me scusa ma mi fa ridere.
Io non mi ergo sopra s nulla anche perché ho ben chiaro cosa ho fatto e quindi ho decisamente poco da essere superiore a qualcuno 
Mio marito non leggerà mai nulla perché ho cancellato ma se leggesse non troverebbe un solo messaggio in cui io parlo di lui al mio amante e men che meno il contrario. 
Poi che io al suo posto scoprendo che l'ho tradito in un momento in cui le cose andavano più che bene tra noi mi darei un calcio n culo lo so per certo. 
Ora forse invece si farebbe un  esame di coscienza. 
Se tu sei serena della tua scelta sono ben lieta per te e ho solo fatto una domanda.
Stammi bene


----------



## oscuro (26 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> ahò a "me preparo" :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: e io? io sto qua a farmi tastare il culo e poi tu te ne vai e mi lasci qua da sola? e ciaone proprio.. eccerto :rotfl:


E che devo fare scusa?sei impegnata,e che ti ho chiesto poi?invece di apprezzare....sei l'ultima persona che saluto,il tuo culo è l'ultimo che accarezzo...ma che cazzo a voi donne non vi sta mai bene un cazzo...siete donne....Ma hai capito che poi vado a morì?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:e cazzo mi neghi l'ultimo desiderio?


----------



## oscuro (26 Maggio 2016)

*No*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ti verremo a trovare  non ti preoccupare, ognuna di noi ti porta un regalo


Sulla tomba?se me succhia e finita....!A dopo....


----------



## banshee (26 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> E che devo fare scusa?sei impegnata,e che ti ho chiesto poi?invece di apprezzare....sei l'ultima persona che saluto,il tuo culo è l'ultimo che accarezzo...ma che cazzo a voi donne non vi sta mai bene un cazzo...siete donne....Ma hai capito che poi vado a morì?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:e cazzo mi neghi l'ultimo desiderio?


ah no. non avevo capito :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: pensavo che partivi. madò che ansia ma mo perchè devi morì  comunque no non ti negherei mai l'ultimo desiderio, ci mancherebbe.


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Fiammè non gli dire così che mi metti nei guai :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Alimento le sue aspettative, poi mando te avanti, ci discuti te che sai come prenderlo, al limite usi la clava :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (26 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> ah no. non avevo capito :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: pensavo che partivi. madò che ansia ma mo perchè devi morì  comunque no non ti negherei mai l'ultimo desiderio, ci mancherebbe.


Mi succhia er vampiro,.....stanotte.Allora mo torno a casa....insalata,poi passo da sienne,baciamano di saluto,poi...passo da farfalla....se se ricorda....poi passo da te,cor culo de fora....una saluto...na carezza ai gemelli....intesa come le tue due chiappe....e vado...verso il vampiro....


----------



## banshee (26 Maggio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Alimento le sue aspettative, poi mando te avanti, ci discuti te che sai come prenderlo, al limite usi la clava :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


credo che per prenderlo per il verso giusto più che la clava dovrei usare altro :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: ma a sto punto, che tocca fa, la gueRa è gueRa.

abbiamo svaccato pure sto 3d :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (26 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Alimento le sue aspettative, poi mando te avanti, ci discuti te che sai come prenderlo, al limite usi la clava :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Non è una festa....e su..


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sulla tomba?se me succhia e finita....!A dopo....


Ma come la tomba:singleeye: ( toccati ) ... 
Ma non andavi con gli alieni .... :carneval:?


----------



## oscuro (26 Maggio 2016)

*No*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma come la tomba:singleeye: ( toccati ) ...
> Ma non andavi con gli alieni .... :carneval:?


Nooo,,,dar vampiro che me succhia.....non ricordi?


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non è una festa....e su..


Non avevo capito cosa intendevi per "fine ":singleeye:


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Nooo,,,dar vampiro che me succhia.....non ricordi?


La vampira, ma lei avrà un occhio,di riguardo te lascia un gocciolino per tirare avanti :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (26 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> La vampira, ma lei avrà un occhio,di riguardo te lascia un gocciolino per tirare avanti :rotfl:


E no...cazzo.


----------



## Nicka (26 Maggio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ma io sono uomo inside


E c'hai pure la minchia tanta, diciamolo...


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> E no...cazzo.


Poi sarai un po' sbiancolito, ma che vuoi che sia due giornate al mare :mexican:


----------



## oscuro (26 Maggio 2016)

*No*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Poi sarai un po' sbiancolito, ma che vuoi che sia due giornate al mare :mexican:


No...poi nel caso arriva l'astronave....io qui non voglio rimanere...


----------



## Minerva (26 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi sto preparando all'idea di morire da solo....


scusa ma non fai onore alla tua compagna con questi discorsi


----------



## bettypage (26 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> E c'hai pure la minchia tanta, diciamolo...


Leggendo di chi pratica pegging ti ho pensato...:rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (26 Maggio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Leggendo di chi pratica pegging ti ho pensato...:rotfl:


T'è piaciuto eh?!


----------



## bettypage (26 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> T'è piaciuto eh?!


:rotfl: discrezione dai


----------



## oscuro (26 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



Minerva ha detto:


> scusa ma non fai onore alla tua compagna con questi discorsi


Ti aspettavo....:up:
Hai ragione, devi mettere in conto tutto,anche che  quello che è oggi ,possa non essere domani.
Io sto prendendo in considerazione anche questa eventualità.
Sono consapevole delle difficoltà del vivere accanto a me....


----------



## Nicka (26 Maggio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> :rotfl: discrezione dai


Prossima volta facciamo il contrario!!


----------



## bettypage (26 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti aspettavo....:up:
> Hai ragione, devi mettere in conto tutto,anche che  quello che è oggi ,possa non essere domani.
> Io sto prendendo in considerazione anche questa eventualità.
> Sono consapevole delle difficoltà del vivere accanto a me....


A te tonino guerra ti fa una pippa. ..


----------



## bettypage (26 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Prossima volta facciamo il contrario!!


:rotfl::rotfl: muoio


----------



## oscuro (26 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



bettypage ha detto:


> A te tonino guerra ti fa una pippa. ..


N'altra? e basta...:rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (26 Maggio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl: muoio


Eh ci tengo!!


----------



## bettypage (26 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Eh ci tengo!!


:salta:


----------



## Carola (26 Maggio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci si riempie la bocca di ammore e poi non si ragiona sul VOLER BENE.
> 
> Tradire è mentire, ridicolizzare mettendo in situazioni equivoche, è confidare ad altri parti di sé che non si rivelano al partner e soprattutto fare entrare un estraneo nella intimità di coppia.
> 
> ...


----------



## Brunetta (26 Maggio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Mi cominci a confondere "peccato con peccatore" pure tu adesso?
> 
> Secondo me Danny dice una cosa diversa: Se non c'è stigma sociale per il tradimento perchè il complice del traditore è "assolto"? In base a cosa vado a stigmatizzare il comportamento una persona? Al fatto che ha ricevuto la fregatura per interposta persona e non direttamente?
> Cioè è il fatto di essere direttamente fregati che fa la differenza?
> ...


Ma il tradimento è sempre stigmatizzato ed è universalmente riconosciuto come un male ovunque e ne sono responsabili tutti coloro che l'hanno compiuto.

Diverso è essere coinvolti e scaricare responsabilità su un amante quando "non si pagare" al traditore in casa. Oppure, per me è inconcepibile, che si pensi di "segnare il territorio" come se il partner fosse appunto un territorio, una proprietà da recintare.

Periodicamente ritorna questa discussione che trova contrapposti uomini e donne. Evidentemente gli ormoni portano a far salire il sangue agli occhi agli uomini solo al pensiero del caso ipotetico di essere traditi scatti il primitivo istinto di garantirsi la paternità della prole anche quando la prole ormai fa la maturità o non se ne ha.
Sarà il cervello primitivo.
Può pure essere che ugualmente nelle donne prevalga il femminile bisogno di scegliersi il maschio alfa.
Però dovremmo esserci un po' evoluti e saperci occupare della nostra relazione e lasciarne fuori chi non vogliamo che ci stia dentro.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Maggio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> boh non pensavo agli harem, sinceramente.
> 
> 
> pensavo più al 3d del vestito di Caciottina.   ed alle reazioni e a quello che in parecchio hanno scritto.
> ...


Rispondo qui alla tua osservazione nel thread di caciotta.

Io ho parlato di protezione dell'altro e di visione erotica che trovo che sia assurdo dare in pasto ad estranei. Questo non ha nulla a che fare con il possesso della persona e con la limitazione della sua libertà o di atteggiamenti aggressivi nei confronti delle potenziali rivali, come dimostrano i miei interventi in questo thread.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> mmmh no. che il principio più corretto è che tua moglie (generico) è una persona pensante e senziente e se ha aperto le gambe ad un altro è perchè *lo voleva* e non perchè l'altro l'ha sedotta/costretta/ammaliata e di conseguenza non è valido - in ogni caso di tradimento - andare a dire due paroline all'altro, perchè la persona amata non è una cosa che è stata rubata e tu devi ristabilire l'ordine delle cose.
> 
> questo NON significa che l'amante è bravo e buono e ha fatto bene, e che non c'entra niente. nessuno l'ha mai detto e tutti in questo forum abbiamo sempre stigmatizzato il tradimento.
> 
> ...


Chiarissima.


----------



## Skorpio (26 Maggio 2016)

*...*



Mary The Philips ha detto:


> E niente, le ricordo solo ogni tanto che cammina sull'orlo di un burrone. Magari se lo dimentica tra una festa, un week end a Saint Tropez e un cocktail di grido.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non capisco che buongusto dovrei aver infranto o che cazzate avrei sparato..

senza saper particolari dettagli, è di tutta evidenza che nella tua circostanza la scelta della amante da parte di tuo marito, col senno di poi, fu estremamente infelice, considerato che si è rivelata una persona che ti ha importunato in modo patologico e ossessivo... e le sue responsabilità (di lui) si estendono evidentemente anche a questo particolare aspetto...

non mi pare di aver detto una eresia particolare.. però sai.. quando si va sul personale le sensibilità a volte schizzano.. ma non volevo essere offensivo, mi spiace se lo fossi stato..


----------



## Mary The Philips (26 Maggio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> *Tu che parli di piedistsllo a me scusa ma mi fa ridere.*
> Io non mi ergo sopra s nulla anche perché ho ben chiaro cosa ho fatto e quindi ho decisamente poco da essere superiore a qualcuno
> Mio marito non leggerà mai nulla perché ho cancellato ma se leggesse non troverebbe un solo messaggio in cui io parlo di lui al mio amante e men che meno il contrario.
> Poi che io al suo posto scoprendo che l'ho tradito in un momento in cui le cose andavano più che bene tra noi mi darei un calcio n culo lo so per certo.
> ...


Perchè ti fa ridere che io parli di piedistallo riferito a te che fai la splendida su quello che faresti o non faresti senza minimamente sapere di che si sta parlando? Perchè non lo sai di che si sta parlando. Non sai come ci si sente ad essere nella mia posizione. Io invece come si sta nella tua lo so meglio di te, perciò mi esprimo. Non so se intendi che io mi senta "elevata" rispetto a qualcosa o qualcuno; nel caso fosse così sappi che il tradimento mi ha sdraiata proprio, c'è poco da sentirsi migliore di chicchessia.

Stai focalizzando la questione sul parlare o meno del proprio coniuge all'amante, quindi siccome tu non l'hai fatto ti senti migliore di chi invece ne faceva uno dei cavalli di battaglia del suo argomentare? Magari se il tuo amante non lo vedessi i sabato sera a cena con i rispetivi coniugi (così mi pare di aver capito) saresti stata curiosa anche tu, che ne sai? Se vi frequentavate in famiglia c'era poco da parlare, ti pare?


Tu non hai fatto solo una domanda, continui a ribadire ad ogni piè sospinto che mai e poi mai ti terresti un marito merda che ha frequentato una merda etc etc, appunto ergendoti a qualcosa di diverso da chi invece fa scelte diverse, poco rendendoti conto che la merda in questione potresti essere tu dal punto di vista di tuo marito. Che poi tu sia certa che lui anzichè considerarti tale si faccia un bell'esame di coscienza magari anche mandandoti un mazzo di rose per ringraziarti delle corna, buon per te, ma non sei autorizzata a pontificare acidamente, implicitamente suggerendo l'idea che chi tiene con sè la persona che l'ha tradito è un fesso, sulle opzioni personali altrui. Semplicemente perchè, dal mio punto di vista, non sei nella posizione di potertelo permettere. Tutto qui, detto con la massima serenità


----------



## Nocciola (26 Maggio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Perchè ti fa ridere che io parli di piedistallo riferito a te che fai la splendida su quello che faresti o non faresti senza minimamente sapere di che si sta parlando? Perchè non lo sai di che si sta parlando. Non sai come ci si sente ad essere nella mia posizione. Io invece come si sta nella tua lo so meglio di te, perciò mi esprimo. Non so se intendi che io mi senta "elevata" rispetto a qualcosa o qualcuno; nel caso fosse così sappi che il tradimento mi ha sdraiata proprio, c'è poco da sentirsi migliore di chicchessia.
> 
> Stai focalizzando la questione sul parlare o meno del proprio coniuge all'amante, quindi siccome tu non l'hai fatto ti senti migliore di chi invece ne faceva uno dei cavalli di battaglia del suo argomentare? Magari se il tuo amante non lo vedessi i sabato sera a cena con i rispetivi coniugi (così mi pare di aver capito) saresti stata curiosa anche tu, che ne sai? Se vi frequentavate in famiglia c'era poco da parlare, ti pare?
> 
> ...


Non ho mai pensato che mi mandi fiori ma non volendo fare sesso da 4 anni ormai forse e dico forse non mi sbatterebbe fuori casa come avrebbe fatto scoprendo quella relazione visto che non avevo scusanti e per quel che mi riguarda non ne ho nemmeno ora.
Dopodiché se dico che non starei con un uomo così non dico che tu sia scema a farlo, e non mi permetterei mai di dirlo. Io non ci starei e non perché sono migliore di te ma perché sono diversa. Più chiaro così?
Guarda che tu stia sul piedistallo a guardare le altre é una sensazione mia. Magari sbagliata ma ce l'ho ogni volta che ti leggo. Di Fantastica me ne é bastata una e sto a posto così.


----------



## Mary The Philips (26 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> non capisco che buongusto dovrei aver infranto o che cazzate avrei sparato..
> 
> senza saper particolari dettagli, è di tutta evidenza che nella tua circostanza la scelta della amante da parte di tuo marito, col senno di poi, fu estremamente infelice, considerato che si è rivelata una persona che ti ha importunato in modo patologico e ossessivo... e le sue responsabilità (di lui) si estendono evidentemente anche a questo particolare aspetto...
> 
> non mi pare di aver detto una eresia particolare.. però sai.. quando si va sul personale le sensibilità a volte schizzano.. ma non volevo essere offensivo, mi spiace se lo fossi stato..



Non sei offensivo, sei un altro che si esprime senza sapere di cosa si sta parlando. E' di "tutta evidenza" che la scelta di qualsiasi amante alla luce di ciò che succede dopo la scoperta sia infelice, a meno che i due decidano di viversi la storia alla luce del sole; l'individuo in questione nella fattispecie non mi ha importunata direttamente (magari chiamava o pretendeva che lui messaggiasse continuamente con lei quando era con me e altre amenità del genere) , anzi sicuramente su consiglio di chi sa più di lei, a carte scoperte mi ignora proprio perchè teme di perdere la mangiatoia bassa dalla quale si abbevera e si nutre. Fu ai tempi della relazione che tentava di farsi i cazzi miei più intimi anzichè puntare tutto sul grande ammore che la vita le stava regalando. L'unica mossa diretta, e che io sappia l'ultimo inserimento nella nostra vita, risale a quando, terrorizzata dallo sputtanamento globale (ancora in mio potere) mi ha aggredita a brutto muso tentando di impaurirmi. Una roba più stupida di questa poche volte l'ho vista nella mia vita. 
Le responsabilità di lui sono di ben altro tenore rispetto all'averla presa per il culo mandandole qualche mia foto per accontentarla.


----------



## Carola (26 Maggio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non ho mai pensato che mi mandi fiori ma non volendo fare sesso da 4 anni ormai forse e dico forse non mi sbatterebbe fuori casa come avrebbe fatto scoprendo quella relazione visto che non avevo scusanti e per quel che mi riguarda non ne ho nemmeno ora.
> Dopodiché se dico che non starei con un uomo così non dico che tu sia scema a farlo, e non mi permetterei mai di dirlo. Io non ci starei e non perché sono migliore di te ma perché sono diversa. Più chiaro così?
> Guarda che tu stia sul piedistallo a guardare le altre é una sensazione mia. Magari sbagliata ma ce l'ho ogni volta che ti leggo. Di Fantastica me ne é bastata una e sto a posto così.


Ma tu riesci a superare questo suo negarsi perché lo hai tradito ed e'una sorta di espiazione ?
Io capisco ci sono passata anche se mio non si rifiutava anzi se lo cercavo io ok semplicemente non mi cercava (mai che poi forse è la stessa cosa non so)
Io non è che lo  cercassi piu di tanto eh X insicurezza forse 

Comunque farfalla come fai a fare senz a?


----------



## Skorpio (26 Maggio 2016)

*...*



Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Non sei offensivo, sei un altro che si esprime senza sapere di cosa si sta parlando. E' di "tutta evidenza" che la scelta di qualsiasi amante alla luce di ciò che succede dopo la scoperta sia infelice, a meno che i due decidano di viversi la storia alla luce del sole; l'individuo in questione nella fattispecie non mi ha importunata direttamente (magari chiamava o pretendeva che lui messaggiasse continuamente con lei quando era con me e altre amenità del genere) , anzi sicuramente su consiglio di chi sa più di lei, a carte scoperte mi ignora proprio perchè teme di perdere la mangiatoia bassa dalla quale si abbevera e si nutre. Fu ai tempi della relazione che tentava di farsi i cazzi miei più intimi anzichè puntare tutto sul grande ammore che la vita le stava regalando. L'unica mossa diretta, e che io sappia l'ultimo inserimento nella nostra vita, risale a quando, terrorizzata dallo sputtanamento globale (ancora in mio potere) mi ha aggredita a brutto muso tentando di impaurirmi. Una roba più stupida di questa poche volte l'ho vista nella mia vita.
> Le responsabilità di lui sono di ben altro tenore rispetto all'averla presa per il culo *mandandole qualche mia foto per accontentarla*.


Mary.. ognuno è fatto diverso dall'altro.. e per quanto mi riguarda la diversità è bella, ed è ricchezza.

sul neretto che hai scritto.. e che ho sottolineato... per dirti...

a me questa cosa, al posto tuo, avrebbe mandato più in bestia che 300 scopate... 

pensa te come siamo buffi nelle diversità.. 

ma non è che ho ragione io a arrabbiarmi di una cosa o tu di un'altra, o altri di un'altra ancora...

siamo semplicemente diversi....


----------



## Mary The Philips (26 Maggio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non ho mai pensato che mi mandi fiori ma non volendo fare sesso da 4 anni ormai forse e dico forse non mi sbatterebbe fuori casa come avrebbe fatto scoprendo quella relazione visto che non avevo scusanti e per quel che mi riguarda non ne ho nemmeno ora.
> Dopodiché se dico che non starei con un uomo così non dico che tu sia scema a farlo, e non mi permetterei mai di dirlo. Io non ci starei e non perché sono migliore di te ma perché sono diversa. Più chiaro così?
> *Guarda che tu stia sul piedistallo a guardare le altre é una sensazione mia. Magari sbagliata ma ce l'ho ogni volta che ti leggo. Di Fantastica me ne é bastata una e sto a posto così.*



Scusa ma tu che sei tra quelli che vanno ribadendo continuamente, anche sensatamente, che i problemi di un tradimento risiedono essenzialmente all'interno della coppia, chiederti (e chiedergli) perchè non si fa sesso da anni anzichè andarselo a prendere da qualche altra parte, no? Io non ti giudico affatto, sai tu perchè ti sei mossa come hai fatto, ma non posso accettare giudizi o prediche perbeniste su percorsi diversi. Il fatto di dire che tu sei diversa, ipoteticamente supponendo, non aggiunge nulla al discorso, almeno per me. E' aria fritta che mi fa girare le scatole perchè mi sento giudicata. Male. E quasi compatita. Se poi vuoi far passare invece un qualche altro messaggio, a me non arriva.

Se hai voglia mi spiegheresti il neretto, per favore? Dove e quando ti dò questa sensazione? A chi mi sentirei superiore qui dentro? Non calcolo chi non mi piace, sarà mica un ergersi? Per me è onestà e mancanza di ipocrisia evitare di relazionarsi con chi si sente poco affine e prediligere persone comunque stimolanti per un verso o per l'altro (anche tu lo sei per me, sia quando sono d'accordo con te che quando non lo sono). Se vuoi saperla tutta mi sento scema rispetto a tanti utenti che trovo acuti e profondi, e per la parte fisica (citando fantastica immagino tu ti riferisca anche a quella) c'è poco da ergersi rispetto alla quantità di giovani e belle ragazze che popolano il forum. Se fossi idiota lo farei, ma almeno da questo punto di vista non lo sono, dunque ti sbagli, anche se la tua percezione mi interessa comunque; evidentemente ci sarà qualcosa in me di cui non mi rendo conto che trasmetto.


----------



## Mary The Philips (26 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Mary.. ognuno è fatto diverso dall'altro.. e per quanto mi riguarda la diversità è bella, ed è ricchezza.
> 
> sul neretto che hai scritto.. e che ho sottolineato... per dirti...
> 
> ...


Potremmo parlare di diversità se fossimo tutti di fronte alla medesima situazione negli stessi termini e conoscendone tutti i dettagli; come facciamo, perlopiù basandoci su contesti ipotetici, è solo un pour parler per me. Personalmente non dò a questi scambi chissà quale valore arricchente; sono forieri di riflessioni, certo, ma da qui a disegnare profili caratteriali o di personalità ce ne corre. Che un paio di foto poi possano far imbestialire più di 300 scopate mi pare un po' eccessivo se permetti   Quando si imbastice una relazione comunque ci sono spazi da riempire oltre ai puccipucci e lì entra in ballo il quotidiano, che sia la foto della cena o della moglie su richiesta non è che mi faccia tanta differenza. La differenza per me la fa altro, ma l'ho già detto, evito ripetizioni.


----------



## Skorpio (26 Maggio 2016)

*...*



Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Potremmo parlare di diversità se fossimo tutti di fronte alla medesima situazione negli stessi termini e conoscendone tutti i dettagli; come facciamo, perlopiù basandoci su contesti ipotetici, è solo un pour parler per me. Personalmente non dò a questi scambi chissà quale valore arricchente; sono forieri di riflessioni, certo, ma da qui a disegnare profili caratteriali o di personalità ce ne corre. Che un paio di foto poi possano far imbestialire più di 300 scopate mi pare un po' eccessivo se permetti   Quando si imbastice una relazione comunque ci sono spazi da riempire oltre ai puccipucci e lì entra in ballo il quotidiano, che sia la foto della cena o della moglie su richiesta non è che mi faccia tanta differenza. La differenza per me la fa altro, ma l'ho già detto, evito ripetizioni.


Ho esagerato 
300 sono troppe, faccio 2 foto e 2 scopate, cambio alla pari.. 

Ma vedi.. Tu parli di saper tutti i dettagli, ma per me sono molto marginali, perche vado a sensazioni.. 

Mandargli una foto tua, mi sarei sentita come usata per soddisfare un suo "capriccio"
E direi anche 5 scopate, dopo averlo scritto.. 

Ma non voglio agitarti, si fa x parlare in totale serenità, scambiando un sensazione, che ad esempio a te non ha disagiato, ma magari ha pure lusingato
Meglio, no?


----------



## Mary The Philips (26 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ho esagerato
> 300 sono troppe, faccio 2 foto e 2 scopate, cambio alla pari..
> 
> Ma vedi.. Tu parli di saper tutti i dettagli, ma per me sono molto marginali, perche vado a sensazioni..
> ...


300, 2, 5? Mi sembra di parlare veramente un'altra lingua quando mi interfaccio con te.

 Ma lusingata de che???  Stai scherzando, spero. E non mi agita la confusione, tranqui raga


----------



## Nocciola (26 Maggio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Scusa ma tu che sei tra quelli che vanno ribadendo continuamente, anche sensatamente, che i problemi di un tradimento risiedono essenzialmente all'interno della coppia, chiederti (e chiedergli) perchè non si fa sesso da anni anzichè andarselo a prendere da qualche altra parte, no? Io non ti giudico affatto, sai tu perchè ti sei mossa come hai fatto, ma non posso accettare giudizi o prediche perbeniste su percorsi diversi. Il fatto di dire che tu sei diversa, ipoteticamente supponendo, non aggiunge nulla al discorso, almeno per me. E' aria fritta che mi fa girare le scatole perchè mi sento giudicata. Male. E quasi compatita. Se poi vuoi far passare invece un qualche altro messaggio, a me non arriva.
> 
> Se hai voglia mi spiegheresti il neretto, per favore? Dove e quando ti dò questa sensazione? A chi mi sentirei superiore qui dentro? Non calcolo chi non mi piace, sarà mica un ergersi? Per me è onestà e mancanza di ipocrisia evitare di relazionarsi con chi si sente poco affine e prediligere persone comunque stimolanti per un verso o per l'altro (anche tu lo sei per me, sia quando sono d'accordo con te che quando non lo sono). Se vuoi saperla tutta mi sento scema rispetto a tanti utenti che trovo acuti e profondi, e per la parte fisica (citando fantastica immagino tu ti riferisca anche a quella) c'è poco da ergersi rispetto alla quantità di giovani e belle ragazze che popolano il forum. Se fossi idiota lo farei, ma almeno da questo punto di vista non lo sono, dunque ti sbagli, anche se la tua percezione mi interessa comunque; evidentemente ci sarà qualcosa in me di cui non mi rendo conto che trasmetto.


Mi sa che mi confondi con qualcuno
Io ho sempre sostenuto che spesso il tradimento non significa che esistano problemi all'interno della coppia. Che non ci siano mancanze ma può accadere l'incontro con qualcuno che muove code dentro di noi che ci porta a fare questa scelta. 
Io ho tradito in un momento in cui tutto andava per il meglio e andava così da 20 anni circa. 
Per quel che riguarda mio marito ho passato un anno e mezzo a cercare di capire aiutare e ascoltare e ho trovato un muro. Ho versato litri di lacrime poi ho deciso che non potevo ammalarmi io per lui che invece sembrava sereno e quindi ho preso decisioni diverse. Io forse ho più chiaro di lui quale sia il ho problema. Ora da quasi un anno sta in terapia e vedremo dov'è questa lo porta. Io al momento sono al suo fianco e in un futuro si vedrà che ne sarà di noi. 
Tornando a noi io non ti giudico, poi se non vuoi opinioni non capisco perché scrivere su un forum. 
Quando tu o chiunque qui esprime opinioni su di me o la mia storia generalmente mi scivolano se sono sicura delle scelte che ho fatto mentre mi toccano quando so che qualcosa di vero c'è. 
Se poi il fatto che io non starei con un uomo che si é scopayo una cretina ti dà fastidio non so che farci. Tu probabilmente non ti scapperesti un amico di famiglia. A me non dà fastidio questo.

Ultima cosa: non penso che tu senti superiore a qualcuno del forum penso che hai di te un'opinione molto alta tanto che quando parli del tuo tradimento io ci leggo "aveva me come ha potuto tradurmi". Ma questa é la mia sensazione basata su alcuni post compresi quelli sulla forma e l'aspetto fisico. 
Però ribadisco questo è quello che arriva a me mentre mi sembra che non arrivi a tutti, anzi quindi probabilmente é una cosa "a pelle". E che io e te ci prendiamo davvero poco mi sembra evidente. Siamo un po agli antipodi. Come sempre viva la diversità


----------



## sienne (27 Maggio 2016)

Ciao

comunque, è interessante leggere le esperienze con riflessioni retrospettive come anche le supposizioni di eventuali prese di posizioni su un ipotetico evento o situazione. Le riflessioni nel primo caso, sembrano che non terminano mai. Sorgono sempre nuovi aspetti, considerazioni e prese di coscienza ... accompagnato il tutto con sapori ogni volta differenti di emozioni e sentimenti, che danno nuovi spunti e angolature di riflessione pure loro. Impossibile che l'anima di una persona possa accogliere tutte queste sfaccettature di stimoli nel momento della scoperta. C'è chi rimane immobile, chi esplode, chi crolla, chi si chiude a riccio, chi spacca tutto, chi scappa ecc. ... Credo, se si prendono questi aspetti in considerazione ci si rende conto, di quanto possono essere banali certe riflessioni su una ipotetica situazione futura. Non siamo i piccioni degli esperimenti del behaviorismo. Molti aspetti di noi stessi neanche gli conosciamo, perché non vi sono state esperienze che le hanno fatto sorgere. Allora, su cosa si potrà mai basare una ipotetica analisi e supposizione di reazione e considerazione?

Oggi, posso dire che le mie reazioni sono andate contro ogni previsione possibile ed immaginabile. Perché non avevo considerato aspetti fondamentali latenti del mio carattere, che solo tramite certe situazioni hanno potuto emergere e mi hanno permesso di conoscermi meglio. Ed è con questi aspetti latenti che si fanno i conti alla fine. Che è la parte affascinante della complessità umana. 


sienne


----------



## spleen (27 Maggio 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> comunque, è interessante leggere le esperienze con riflessioni retrospettive come anche le supposizioni di eventuali prese di posizioni su un ipotetico evento o situazione. Le riflessioni nel primo caso, sembrano che non terminano mai. Sorgono sempre nuovi aspetti, considerazioni e prese di coscienza ... accompagnato il tutto con sapori ogni volta differenti di emozioni e sentimenti, che danno nuovi spunti e angolature di riflessione pure loro. Impossibile che l'anima di una persona possa accogliere tutte queste sfaccettature di stimoli nel momento della scoperta. C'è chi rimane immobile, chi esplode, chi crolla, chi si chiude a riccio, chi spacca tutto, chi scappa ecc. ... Credo, se si prendono questi aspetti in considerazione ci si rende conto, di quanto possono essere banali certe riflessioni su una ipotetica situazione futura. Non siamo i piccioni degli esperimenti del behaviorismo. Molti aspetti di noi stessi neanche gli conosciamo, perché non vi sono state esperienze che le hanno fatto sorgere. Allora, su cosa si potrà mai basare una ipotetica analisi e supposizione di reazione e considerazione?
> 
> ...


Quoto, in particolare il neretto.


----------



## ologramma (27 Maggio 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Ma tu riesci a superare questo suo negarsi perché lo hai tradito ed e'una sorta di espiazione ?
> Io capisco ci sono passata anche se mio non si rifiutava anzi se lo cercavo io ok semplicemente non mi cercava (mai che poi forse è la stessa cosa non so)
> Io non è che lo  cercassi piu di tanto eh X insicurezza forse
> 
> Comunque farfalla*come fai a fare senz a?*


si campa male e si spera:up:


----------



## Skorpio (27 Maggio 2016)

*...*



Carola ha detto:


> Ma tu riesci a superare questo suo negarsi perché lo hai tradito ed e'una sorta di espiazione ?
> Io capisco ci sono passata anche se mio non si rifiutava anzi se lo cercavo io ok semplicemente non mi cercava (mai che poi forse è la stessa cosa non so)
> Io non è che lo  cercassi piu di tanto eh X insicurezza forse
> 
> Comunque farfalla come fai a fare senz a?


Magari ce ne ha più di tutti noi messi assieme....
Non è che uno è obbligato a comunicare qui dentro quanto tromba


----------



## oscuro (27 Maggio 2016)

*Si*

L'ammetto,leggo tutto con molta attenzione,trovo davvero interessante questo confronto,dopo aver ribadito le mie scuse a skorpio,ieri sera mi è venuta semplice una riflessione.
Mi son chiesto perchè nessuno si indigna più?perchè?
Perchè forse andando avanti con gli anni si fanno altre valutazioni?
Perchè mi son indignato solo io davanti al comportamento di skorpio?che poi non era indignazione per skorpio,era l'indignazione di chi francamente si è rotto i coglioni di vedere sempre i furbi,gli egoisiti,e i superficiali venir tutelati come persone e nelle dinamiche di vita.
Nelle mie reazioni non c'è rabbia ma amarezza.
Cerco di capire perchè ad un certo punto della vita sembra che il ribellarsi ad uno stato di cose nn sia consentito,sembra sia quasi inopportuno.
Allora son cresciuto con imprinting sballati?orgoglio,onore,rispetto,qualcosa che non si vede,che non quantifichi,qualcosa che non esiste,qualcosa che pagherai in termine di solitudine?
Incomincio a pensare che sia così.
Non mi sento migliore di skorpio,non mi sento peggiore,non posso dire con certezza cosa avrei fatto,posso dire che farei  come ho sempre fatto fino ad oggi,e spesso ho messo i principi davanti agli affetti,le ragioni davanti ai rapporti di sangue,alle amicizie,ai sentimenti.
Forse il mio disagio risiede proprio in questa incapacità di adattamento a questo stato di cose,forse l'equazione:mi ami quindi non scopi con un altro,e se scopi con un altro non mi ami e fallace?o forse è solo un retaggio culturale vetusto,un valore di cui mi son sempre riempito la bocca,valori di strada,quando ancora non 'c'erano i cellulari,quando ancora si giocava a pallone sui campi di pozzolana,quando c'era il rispetto per il più grande, ed esistevano dei codici non scritti per chi respirava ogni giorno l'aria di strada.
Va da se,che i comportamenti onorevoli,hanno lasciato il posto alla convenienza,perchè poi che ci fai con l'onore se resti solo?
Il fatto è che quelli che ragionano come me si sentirebbero comunque soli ad agire in termini di convenienza.
Sono entrato qui...9 anni fa...forse di più...avendo chiaro che i traditi erano i buoni,ed i traditori i cattivi,son passati 9 anni,e non ci sono ne buoni ne cattivi,ci sono solo persone,che agiscono secondo le proprie necessità,e altre persone che agiscono con lucido calcolo,e allora chi è il buono?e chi è il cattivo?


----------



## Divì (27 Maggio 2016)

Io spero tanto che [MENTION=6744]luomo[/MENTION] torni. 
Ci sarà un motivo se è sparito. 
Penso che - forse - nessuno di noi ha saputo cogliere la domanda muta che ha formulato. Che ha ossessionato tutti (credo di potere generalizzare con una buona approssimazione senza tema di smentita) quando siamo piombati nell'incubo privato che chiamiamo tradimento. La domanda principale è "finirà? Quando finirà? ".
Questo secondo me è l'unico fattor comune di storie diverse, persone diverse, reazioni diverse. E anche diversi modi di vivere il dolore. Che non si può immaginare finché non lo vivi e quando lo vivi ti senti così male che speri solo che finisca presto e che tutto torni come prima.
Anche se è  ovvio che così non sarà e non potrà essere. Ma tu ancora non lo sai, cerchi di capire l'entità del danno,  ti affanni a "ricostruire", soffochi la rabbia o magari la devi su altri (l'amante? L'amico che sapeva e non ti ha avvisato? Uno del forum che ti sta sulle balle?) Perché non puoi odiare e fare metaforicamente a pezzi l'unico vero responsabile della devastazione che senti. Perché stai ricostruendo! 
E un'altra domanda .... al netto di tutte le motivazioni pratiche economiche e inconsce, si può gestire questa rabbia e ritrovare l'amore, se c'era?


----------



## oscuro (27 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



Divì ha detto:


> Io spero tanto che [MENTION=6744]luomo[/MENTION] torni.  Ci sarà un motivo se è sparito.  Penso che - forse - nessuno di noi ha saputo cogliere la domanda muta che ha formulato. Che ha ossessionato tutti (credo di potere generalizzare con una buona approssimazione senza tema di smentita) quando siamo piombati nell'incubo privato che chiamiamo tradimento. La domanda principale è "finirà? Quando finirà? ". Questo secondo me è l'unico fattor comune di storie diverse, persone diverse, reazioni diverse. E anche diversi modi di vivere il dolore. Che non si può immaginare finché non lo vivi e quando lo vivi ti senti così male che speri solo che finisca presto e che tutto torni come prima. Anche se è  ovvio che così non sarà e non potrà essere. Ma tu ancora non lo sai, cerchi di capire l'entità del danno,  ti affanni a "ricostruire", soffochi la rabbia o magari la devi su altri (l'amante? L'amico che sapeva e non ti ha avvisato? Uno del forum che ti sta sulle balle?) Perché non puoi odiare e fare metaforicamente a pezzi l'unico vero responsabile della devastazione che senti. Perché stai ricostruendo!  E un'altra domanda .... al netto di tutte le motivazioni pratiche economiche e inconsce, si può gestire questa rabbia e ritrovare l'amore, se c'era?


  Secondo me non finisce mai,trovi solo il modo migliore di convivere con ciò che è finito.


----------



## danny (27 Maggio 2016)

Divì ha detto:


> Io spero tanto che @_luomo_ torni.
> Ci sarà un motivo se è sparito.
> Penso che - forse - nessuno di noi ha saputo cogliere la domanda muta che ha formulato. Che ha ossessionato tutti (credo di potere generalizzare con una buona approssimazione senza tema di smentita) quando siamo piombati nell'incubo privato che chiamiamo tradimento. La domanda principale è "finirà? Quando finirà? ".
> Questo secondo me è l'unico fattor comune di storie diverse, persone diverse, reazioni diverse. E anche diversi modi di vivere il dolore. *Che non si può immaginare finché non lo vivi e quando lo vivi ti senti così male che speri solo che finisca presto e che tutto torni come prima.
> ...


Finalmente.:up:


----------



## banshee (27 Maggio 2016)

Divì ha detto:


> Io spero tanto che @_luomo_ torni.
> Ci sarà un motivo se è sparito.
> Penso che - forse - nessuno di noi ha saputo cogliere la domanda muta che ha formulato. Che ha ossessionato tutti (credo di potere generalizzare con una buona approssimazione senza tema di smentita) quando siamo piombati nell'incubo privato che chiamiamo tradimento. La domanda principale è "finirà? Quando finirà? ".
> Questo secondo me è l'unico fattor comune di storie diverse, persone diverse, reazioni diverse. E anche diversi modi di vivere il dolore. Che non si può immaginare finché non lo vivi e quando lo vivi ti senti così male che speri solo che finisca presto e che tutto torni come prima.
> ...


sono molto d'accordo con te.

aggiungo, in conclusione alla mia permanenza su questo 3d, che tutti i miei interventi sono sempre per dialogare e mai per giudicare, che io non mi sento nessuno e non ho diritto di giudicare l'operato e le scelte di persone che combattono ogni giorno la propria battaglia silenziosa e dolorosa. E mi spiace se qualcuno si sia sentito criticato o come scriveva Marietto, trattato da cavernicolo


----------



## Nocciola (27 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> L'ammetto,leggo tutto con molta attenzione,trovo davvero interessante questo confronto,dopo aver ribadito le mie scuse a skorpio,ieri sera mi è venuta semplice una riflessione.
> Mi son chiesto perchè nessuno si indigna più?perchè?
> Perchè forse andando avanti con gli anni si fanno altre valutazioni?
> Perchè mi son indignato solo io davanti al comportamento di skorpio?che poi non era indignazione per skorpio,era l'indignazione di chi francamente si è rotto i coglioni di vedere sempre i furbi,gli egoisiti,e i superficiali venir tutelati come persone e nelle dinamiche di vita.
> ...


Provo a risponderti io in ordine sparso.
A me l'atteggiamento di Skorpio non indigna perchè è suo e perchè mi sembra sereno nel suo rapporto con sua moglie. Non sappiamo cosa sia successo dopo quel episodio e non sappiamo cosa li tiene uniti
Non c'è un giusto o sbagliato. Tu agiresti così ed è giusto per te. Lui agisce in un modo che è giusto per lui. Le motivazioni sono le vostre e possono essere giuste per me e sbagliate per altro.
E' quello che cercavo di spiegare a Mary. Io non penso che lei sia scema o chissà cosa perchè continua a stare con suo marito, per lei è la scelta giusta per me non lo sarebbe. 
Non credo esistano buoni o cattivi, esistono persone che indubbiamente sbagliano nei confronti dei propri compagni e compagni che cercano di capire, "perdonare", riprovare e persone che chiudono definitivamente.
Ognuno di noi è in grado di tollerare alcune cose e altre no
Io so che se ricevessi una sberla per qualsiasi motivi chiuderei il mio matrimonio, ci sono donne che una sberla (anche singolo evento) riescono a "comprenderla" e a rilegarla come uno spiacevole episodio. Tanto per fare un esempio.


----------



## Ross (27 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> sono molto d'accordo con te.
> 
> aggiungo, in conclusione alla mia permanenza su questo 3d, che tutti i miei interventi sono sempre per dialogare e mai per giudicare, che io non mi sento nessuno e non ho diritto di giudicare l'operato e le scelte di persone che combattono ogni giorno la propria battaglia silenziosa e dolorosa. E mi spiace se qualcuno si sia sentito criticato o come scriveva Marietto, trattato da cavernicolo


Quoto e mi associo al tuo modo di esprimerti.
I miei interventi erano sempre volti al tentativo di comprendere il singolo gesto.

Credo d'altronde che esistano situazioni e singoli casi...non regole generali immutabili.

Quanto al bel post di [MENTION=2780]oscuro[/MENTION], credo meriterebbe un apposito 3D: tocca tematiche molto interessanti.


----------



## danny (27 Maggio 2016)

*uesta*



Divì ha detto:


> E un'altra domanda .... al netto di tutte le motivazioni pratiche economiche e inconsce, si può gestire questa rabbia e ritrovare l'amore, se c'era?


Se c'era sicuramente.
Quando si ama si perdona, e non è una frase fatta.

« Il regno è come un pastore che aveva cento pecore. Una di loro, la più grande, si smarrì. Lui lasciò le altre novantanove e la cercò fino a trovarla. Dopo aver faticato tanto le disse, 'Mi sei più cara tu di tutte le altre novantanove'. » 
Questa è la parabola della pecorella smarrita, che son sicuro tu conoscerai bene.

E come ben saprai ancora non è comunque semplice gestire il turbinio delle emozioni che derivano dal tradimento.
E' forse meno difficile quando è proprio il traditore ad essere capace di aiutarci, ma richiede da parte sua la consapevolezza di quanto commesso, e la capacità di essere empatico con il nostro dolore e comprensivo verso le nostre reazioni, che possono risultare imprevedibili a noi, traditi, inspiegabili a lui traditore.
E' un percorso difficile quello della ricostruzione e vuole due attori sensibili e intelligenti che sappiano guardarsi pur trovandosi per la prima volta opposti l'uno all'altra e incredibilmente sconosciuti.
E' molto più facile accentuare questa contrapposizione e innescare un processo di allontanamento che ridurla.
Per questo credo sia molto faticosa, di lunga durata e non alla portata di tutte le coppie.
La rabbia comunque è difficile da gestire ma qui entra in gioco l'individuo.
Non è più un problema di coppia ma personale: ognuno di noi deve imparare a valutare e controllare le proprie emozioni in maniera da renderle produttive e positive.
Altrimenti c'è il rischio che la rabbia venga solo repressa e trovi sfogo altrove.


----------



## Minerva (27 Maggio 2016)

non è giusto che le 99 che si sono sempre fatte il mazzo  per essere pecore oneste e corrette passino in secondo piano rispetto alla pecora furbina


----------



## danny (27 Maggio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> non è giusto che le 99 che si sono sempre fatte il mazzo  per essere pecore oneste e corrette passino in secondo piano rispetto alla pecora furbina


Ma loro sono già in primo piano perché hanno già trovato la retta via.


----------



## Minerva (27 Maggio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Ma loro sono già in primo piano perché hanno già trovato la retta via.


bene. sembra niente ma ho già il viso più disteso


----------



## Brunetta (27 Maggio 2016)

Divì ha detto:


> Io spero tanto che @_luomo_ torni.
> Ci sarà un motivo se è sparito.
> Penso che - forse - nessuno di noi ha saputo cogliere la domanda muta che ha formulato. Che ha ossessionato tutti (credo di potere generalizzare con una buona approssimazione senza tema di smentita) quando siamo piombati nell'incubo privato che chiamiamo tradimento. La domanda principale è "finirà? Quando finirà? ".
> Questo secondo me è l'unico fattor comune di storie diverse, persone diverse, reazioni diverse. E anche diversi modi di vivere il dolore. Che non si può immaginare finché non lo vivi e quando lo vivi ti senti così male che speri solo che finisca presto e che tutto torni come prima.
> ...


Spesso si paragona il tradimento a una ferita, ma credo che sia sbagliato. Bisognerebbe paragonarlo a uno sfregio in viso, a una ustione, a una amputazione. La ferita guarisce, ma il segno resta per sempre.

E a questo bisogna rassegnarsi. Quella cosa lì è successa. La persona di cui più ti fidavi ti ha procurato quello sfregio, quella ustione, quella amputazione.
Non è solo quando vuoi ricostruire che restano le conseguenze, restano comunque.

Ed è vero che a secondo della sensibilità uno stesso atto per una persona è uno sfregio e per un'altra un'amputazione.
E ci sono poi colpi di macete che ti fanno sembrare graffi cose che da fuori eri sembrano  intollerabili.

Ad esempio per me il dare le foto è gravissimo perché è offrire al giudizio, comunque sia.
Ma io non ho fatto indagini di questo tipo sia perché praticamente tutta mi conoscevano e quindi sarebbe stato superfluo, sia perché sarebbe stato preoccuparsi di un mignolo, quando non avevo più le braccia.
Bisognerebbe avere chiaro che quando si viene traditi il tradimento ha sempre aspetti odiosi e non c'è modo che non sia così.


----------



## Divì (27 Maggio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Provo a risponderti io in ordine sparso.
> A me l'atteggiamento di Skorpio non indigna perchè è suo e perchè mi sembra sereno nel suo rapporto con sua moglie. Non sappiamo cosa sia successo dopo quel episodio e non sappiamo cosa li tiene uniti
> Non c'è un giusto o sbagliato. Tu agiresti così ed è giusto per te. Lui agisce in un modo che è giusto per lui. Le motivazioni sono le vostre e possono essere giuste per me e sbagliate per altro.
> E' quello che cercavo di spiegare a Mary. Io non penso che lei sia scema o chissà cosa perchè continua a stare con suo marito, per lei è la scelta giusta per me non lo sarebbe.
> ...


Verde virtuale, l'ho data in giro troppo ...


----------



## Brunetta (27 Maggio 2016)

*allo stesso modo*

Anche tradire ha aspetti odiosi che chi tradisce non percepisce proprio per la diffusa sensazione che si tratti di altro, di una cosa fuori dal matrimonio, dalla vita vera, dalla relazione, ma il tradimento è sempre dentro e per questo tutto è dentro e intollerabile.
Poi si può decidere per mille ragioni, anche non chiare a livello cosciente, di ricostruire ma anche il traditore dovrebbe essere consapevole di essere ustionato e ormai irrimediabilmente deturpato.
Temo invece che spesso voglia dimenticare, annullare l'accaduto. Ma questo lo fa sentire ancora traditore perché non vuole vedersi deturpato, ma all'opposto lo rende ancora traditore.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Maggio 2016)

Il traditore dovrebbe davvero essere commosso dal fatto di essere amato benché così orrendamente deturpato proprio da chi ha subito da lui l'amputazione.


----------



## Divì (27 Maggio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Spesso si paragona il tradimento a una ferita, ma credo che sia sbagliato. Bisognerebbe paragonarlo a uno sfregio in viso, a una ustione, a una amputazione. La ferita guarisce, ma il segno resta per sempre.
> 
> E a questo bisogna rassegnarsi. *Quella cosa lì è successa. La persona di cui più ti fidavi ti ha procurato quello sfregio, quella ustione, quella amputazione.
> Non è solo quando vuoi ricostruire che restano le conseguenze, restano comunque.*
> ...


Quoto praticamente tutto.

Sul neretto, uno dei motivi - forse inconsci - per cui si sceglie di stare e di riprovarci è proprio che non è che mandare a stendere il traditore cancelli niente....

Quella roba lì ti devasta uguale. E quanta rabbia quando lui / lei nel tentativo di recuperare ti dice che è passato tutto e che puoi stare tranquillo che non succederà più. Ci credi, ma cazzo non ci potevi pensare prima brutto deficiente? E' passato cosa?

Il tempo è galantuomo, e meno male che almeno lui lo è 

Ma è galantuomo sia se stai sia se vai.


----------



## patroclo (27 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> L'ammetto,leggo tutto con molta attenzione,trovo davvero interessante questo confronto,dopo aver ribadito le mie scuse a skorpio,ieri sera mi è venuta semplice una riflessione.
> Mi son chiesto perchè nessuno si indigna più?perchè?
> Perchè forse andando avanti con gli anni si fanno altre valutazioni?
> Perchè mi son indignato solo io davanti al comportamento di skorpio?che poi non era indignazione per skorpio,era l'indignazione di chi francamente si è rotto i coglioni di vedere sempre i furbi,gli egoisiti,e i superficiali venir tutelati come persone e nelle dinamiche di vita.
> ...


nonostante possa essere annoverato più tra i cattivi che i buoni con tutte le attenuanti del caso ( autogiustificazioni se preferisci) , non ti do torto.... anzi.  
 Senza dubbio il tradimento è negativo, mi sento male a pensare a quello che ho fatto. Questo non toglie che per me sia stata una questione di sopravvivenza che alla fine ho dovuto risolvere con una separazione, avrei dovuto farlo prima di distrarmi ? Si! Indubbiamente sarebbe stato più corretto.  
 Probabilmente relativizzo tutto e troppo ma preferisco andare a vedere in ogni storia tutti gli aspetti piuttosto che partire con la classificazione puttana/puttaniere vs povera vittima.



 La società, i costumi e le abitudini si evolvono, non sempre ci piace la direzione che prendono, ma non è detto che sia sbagliata. Ai miei figli tento di trasmettere valori, non dogmi.


 Non capisco certi atteggiamenti, ad esempio Danny ( che ho avuto la fortuna di conoscere di persona) mi fa arrabbiare, ogni tanto mi viene il dubbio che forse ha capito qualcosa che mi sfugge, faccio fatica a non reagire ai suoi post, ma qui andiamo nel campo delle convinzioni personali talmente radicate che si rischia di sterilizzare le discussioni ( come tentare di far dialogare un abortista e un prete).  
 Skorpio non lo capisco e faccio molta fatica a seguirlo, non riesco a cogliere quando è serio e quando cazzeggia e quindi non mi esprimo.

Di te posso dire che se concordo sul bisogno di dignità e amor proprio  non sento nelle mie corde i termini come "onore" "essere uomini" “rispetto” ..... sarà che in molti casi ho incontrato persone che si riempivano la bocca con queste parole semplicemente per giustificare le peggio cose ( naturalmente non parlo di te). E questo non vuol dire che non creda profondamente al loro significato, è un po' come la parola “amore”, se ne è abusato troppo con tutti i disastri conseguenti.


----------



## Divì (27 Maggio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> non è giusto che le 99 che si sono sempre fatte il mazzo  per essere pecore oneste e corrette passino in secondo piano rispetto alla pecora furbina


Hai ragione, io ho sempre tifato per il fratello maggiore del figliol prodigo, aveva ragione ad essere incazzato!


----------



## Brunetta (27 Maggio 2016)

Divì ha detto:


> Quoto praticamente tutto.
> 
> Sul neretto, uno dei motivi - forse inconsci - per cui si sceglie di stare e di riprovarci è proprio che non è che mandare a stendere il traditore cancelli niente....
> 
> ...


Infatti non è che si è rancorosi se dopo più di settant'anni si celebrano le Fosse Ardeatine o Sant'Anna di Stazzema.

Quella roba lì è successa e non so quando il popolo tedesco potrà sentirsi fuori dalla responsabilità per i campi di concentramento.

E pochi anni dopo venivano in vacanza da noi ed erano proprio gli stessi. Ma non era dimenticato niente.


----------



## danny (27 Maggio 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> Non capisco certi atteggiamenti, ad esempio Danny ( che ho avuto la fortuna di conoscere di persona) mi fa arrabbiare, *ogni tanto mi viene il dubbio che forse ha capito qualcosa che mi sfugge*, faccio fatica a non reagire ai suoi post, ma qui andiamo nel campo delle convinzioni personali talmente radicate che si rischia di sterilizzare le discussioni ( come tentare di far dialogare un abortista e un prete).
> .


Dimmi cosa non comprendi.


----------



## Divì (27 Maggio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Se c'era sicuramente.
> Quando si ama si perdona, e non è una frase fatta.
> 
> « Il regno è come un pastore che aveva cento pecore. Una di loro, la più grande, si smarrì. Lui lasciò le altre novantanove e la cercò fino a trovarla. Dopo aver faticato tanto le disse, 'Mi sei più cara tu di tutte le altre novantanove'. » 
> ...


Come ho avuto modo di dire più volte la mia visione del perdono umano non coincide perfettamente con la misericordia divina.

Il perdono può essere solo l'esito della gestione individuale della rabbia, che - come giustamente dici tu - non è affare della coppia ma della persona.

Personalmente credo che non si possa provare odio e rabbia se non nei confronti di chi amato ci ha ferito. Intendo che se odi qualcuno è perché ti importa di lui.

Per cui quoto il neretto.


----------



## oscuro (27 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



ermik ha detto:


> nonostante possa essere annoverato più tra i cattivi che i buoni con tutte le attenuanti del caso ( autogiustificazioni se preferisci) , non ti do torto.... anzi.    Senza dubbio il tradimento è negativo, mi sento male a pensare a quello che ho fatto. Questo non toglie che per me sia stata una questione di sopravvivenza che alla fine ho dovuto risolvere con una separazione, avrei dovuto farlo prima di distrarmi ? Si! Indubbiamente sarebbe stato più corretto.    Probabilmente relativizzo tutto e troppo ma preferisco andare a vedere in ogni storia tutti gli aspetti piuttosto che partire con la classificazione puttana/puttaniere vs povera vittima.      La società, i costumi e le abitudini si evolvono, non sempre ci piace la direzione che prendono, ma non è detto che sia sbagliata. Ai miei figli tento di trasmettere valori, non dogmi.     Non capisco certi atteggiamenti, ad esempio Danny ( che ho avuto la fortuna di conoscere di persona) mi fa arrabbiare, ogni tanto mi viene il dubbio che forse ha capito qualcosa che mi sfugge, faccio fatica a non reagire ai suoi post, ma qui andiamo nel campo delle convinzioni personali talmente radicate che si rischia di sterilizzare le discussioni ( come tentare di far dialogare un abortista e un prete).    Skorpio non lo capisco e faccio molta fatica a seguirlo, non riesco a cogliere quando è serio e quando cazzeggia e quindi non mi esprimo.   Di te posso dire che se concordo sul bisogno di dignità e amor proprio  non sento nelle mie corde i termini come "onore" "essere uomini" “rispetto” ..... sarà che in molti casi ho incontrato persone che si riempivano la bocca con queste parole semplicemente per giustificare le peggio cose ( naturalmente non parlo di te). E questo non vuol dire che non creda profondamente al loro significato, è un po' come la parola “amore”, se ne è abusato troppo con tutti i disastri conseguenti.


  Mi dai l'occasione di chiarire una cosa...! Io non mi son posto come quello buono,non mi pongo come quello che ha il candore di potersi indignare. Io ho i miei scheletri,e faccio i miei errori.....!Mis embra che stia passando un messaggio sbagliato....come al solito quando scrivo io...poi...


----------



## danny (27 Maggio 2016)

Divì ha detto:


> Come ho avuto modo di dire più volte la mia visione del perdono umano non coincide perfettamente con la misericordia divina.
> 
> Il perdono può essere solo l'esito della gestione individuale della rabbia, che - come giustamente dici tu - non è affare della coppia ma della persona.
> 
> ...


Io non riesco a pensare di poter odiare chi ho amato.
Posso essere arrabbiato con lei perché ha sbagliato.
Ma l'amore non posso cancellarlo con un altro sentimento.
Deluso sì, questo sì.
A dire il vero non credo di aver mai odiato nessuno nella vita.


----------



## danny (27 Maggio 2016)

Divì ha detto:


> Hai ragione, io ho sempre tifato per il fratello maggiore del figliol prodigo, aveva ragione ad essere incazzato!


Perché tu ti aspetti un premio dagli altri per il tuo comportamento.
Ma è dentro te stessa che devi trovare la gioia per quello che fai.
Parlando da ateo e limitandomi quindi alla sfera terrena.
Se tutto quello che hai fatto è stata una tua scelta, sarà proprio nelle tue azioni che riceverai la gioia.
E ti dovrebbe allietare il ritorno del fratel prodigo, il vitello grasso ucciso per festeggiarlo, e non provare frustrazione per questo.


----------



## Minerva (27 Maggio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Io non riesco a pensare di poter odiare chi ho amato.
> Posso essere arrabbiato con lei perché ha sbagliato.
> Ma l'amore non posso cancellarlo con un altro sentimento.
> Deluso sì, questo sì.
> A dire il vero non credo di aver mai odiato nessuno nella vita.


anche per me è così


----------



## oscuro (27 Maggio 2016)

*IO*



danny ha detto:


> Io non riesco a pensare di poter odiare chi ho amato. Posso essere arrabbiato con lei perché ha sbagliato. Ma l'amore non posso cancellarlo con un altro sentimento. Deluso sì, questo sì. A dire il vero non credo di aver mai odiato nessuno nella vita.


  Io penso di poter odiare solo chi ho amato.


----------



## Minerva (27 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io penso di poter odiare solo chi ho amato.


io penso di non esserne capace e a mente lucida mi pare un sentimento che fa male soprattutto a chi lo prova


----------



## MariLea (27 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi dai l'occasione di chiarire una cosa...! Io non mi son posto come quello buono,non mi pongo come quello che ha il candore di potersi indignare. Io ho i miei scheletri,e faccio i miei errori.....!Mis embra che stia passando un messaggio sbagliato....come al solito quando scrivo io...poi...


No, sei stato abbastanza chiaro ed il tuo messaggio dà spunti di riflessione interessanti... se ci si attiene al significato del post, se poi si cominciano ad analizzare singole parole e vari significati possibili delle stesse, cadono le braccia e la voglia di stare a spiegare... ( mi riferisco all'andazzo generale del thread )


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> L'ammetto,leggo tutto con molta attenzione,trovo davvero interessante questo confronto,dopo aver ribadito le mie scuse a skorpio,ieri sera mi è venuta semplice una riflessione.
> Mi son chiesto perchè nessuno si indigna più?perchè?
> Perchè forse andando avanti con gli anni si fanno altre valutazioni?
> *Perchè mi son indignato solo io davanti al comportamento di skorpio?*che poi non era indignazione per skorpio,era l'indignazione di chi francamente si è rotto i coglioni di vedere sempre i furbi,gli egoisiti,e i superficiali venir tutelati come persone e nelle dinamiche di vita.
> ...


magari la differenza tra te e qualcun altro (per me non pochi) sta semplicemente nell'espressione dell'amarezza e dell'indignazione.
tu senti il bisogno di esternarle, qualcun altro no.


----------



## Minerva (27 Maggio 2016)

MaiLea ha detto:


> No, sei stato abbastanza chiaro ed il tuo messaggio dà spunti di riflessione interessanti... se ci si attiene al significato del post, se poi si cominciano ad analizzare singole parole e vari significati possibili delle stesse, cadono le braccia e la voglia di stare a spiegare... ( *mi riferisco all'andazzo generale del thread *)


a me sembra che semplicemente il tred segua il suo corso diramandosi come tanti altri e non vedo in questo niente di negativo.
succede poi spesso che l'autore sparisca e non per colpa di nessuno


----------



## MariLea (27 Maggio 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> magari la differenza tra te e qualcun altro (per me non pochi) sta semplicemente nell'espressione dell'amarezza e dell'indignazione.
> tu senti il bisogno di esternarle, qualcun altro no.


Perfettamente d'accordo!


----------



## Skorpio (27 Maggio 2016)

*...*

Volevo solo ribadire, rispetto anche a ieri, che non mi sono sentito in alcun modo offeso, né nessuno mi deve scuse (Oscuro, comunque GRAZIE), 

sono consapevole che alcuni argomenti o situazioni toccano involontariamente corde sensibili di noi, anche se non ci riguardano affatto, e questo vale ovviamente anche per me, e ciò che scriviamo trasporta nostro malgrado le sensazioni che abbiamo dentro:

distacco, coinvolgimento, sdegno, rabbia, autodifesa, sconcerto, ironia, commozione, interesse, curiosità, e andiamo pure avanti.

Se così non fosse, tutto questo sarebbe solo un simpatico esercizio di ginnastica alle dita, per chi lo facesse.
Per quanto mi riguarda, a me piace confrontare sensazioni, e non accaparrarmi notizie.

E non sono alla ricerca affannosa di quello che, parlando di una circostanza, prova esattamente quelle sensazioni che escono a me.. 

per darci pacche sulle spalle di quanto siamo furbi e quanto siamo bravi noi due…
Per darci dei cinque di intesa, per dirci “Ok baby! Tu si che sei un ganzo/ganza”

So anche di trovare chi non condividerà, chi si sconcerterà.. e mi aspetto di trovarlo, ne sarei molto deluso dal non trovarlo/a

Che troverò chi, se io dico
“ahia!”
lui direbbe “Olè!”
E a me questo interessa… incuriosisce… intriga.

Perché mi piace imparare e confrontare, per cui chiedo, mi insinuo, e a volte questo appare insolente, o invasivo.. o irritante…

e lo so.. ma non ci posso far nulla….

E ovviamente sono ben disposto a spiegare le sensazioni che provo… sono qui per questo, per il confronto…

E non per vincere coppe della sensazione più “ganza” o più figa..

Confronto sia sulle esperienze direttamente vissute, sia quelle leggendo esperienze o sensazioni di altri…

Ecco.. quello che mi fa specie.. è che a volte qui dentro mi si sia dato del paraculo… ecco questo proprio non lo capisco. 

E mi piacerebbe molto capirlo.

E chiedo proprio per favore, quando e se capiterà l’occasione, e vi sarà la voglia, di spiegarmi la sua sensazione. A me interessa.

Da quando son qui ho parlato dei miei tradimenti, del mio esser tradito, ho esposto tante cose di me, con la massima serenità… ed è stata totale esposizione, anche talvolta allo scherno, o al disprezzo, senza problemi.

E mi fa sinceramente curioso che a volte sono stato definito paraculo, magari da chi da quando son qui non ha mai scritto di se nemmeno cosa mangia a colazione.. (e chi lo ha fatto gli fischieranno le orecchie, ma è un problema suo, io non posso risolverglielo)

e sarei davvero curioso di capire il mio paraculismo… visto che ieri stesso, e per l’ennesima volta, mi sono esposto, mettendocelo tutto e per intero il culo (il mio però)

E ripeto .. sarei curioso.. e mi piacerebbe capire il perché..

Magari un giorno o l’altro avrò il piacere di scoprire e confrontare con serenità e simpatia questo lato “paraculo” di me…
Detto e precisato ciò, continuo il forum con immutato interesse


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Maggio 2016)

Divì ha detto:


> Io spero tanto che @_luomo_ torni.
> Ci sarà un motivo se è sparito.
> Penso che - forse - nessuno di noi ha saputo cogliere la domanda muta che ha formulato. Che ha ossessionato tutti (credo di potere generalizzare con una buona approssimazione senza tema di smentita) quando siamo piombati nell'incubo privato che chiamiamo tradimento. La domanda principale è "finirà? Quando finirà? ".
> Questo secondo me è l'unico fattor comune di storie diverse, persone diverse, reazioni diverse. E anche diversi modi di vivere il dolore. Che non si può immaginare finché non lo vivi e quando lo vivi ti senti così male che speri solo che finisca presto e che tutto torni come prima.
> ...



secondo me sì, ma si tratta di un amore altro, quell'amore che non muore mai. e non a tutti è possibile maturare quel modo di amare, per storia educazione circostanze. non è merito o colpa, è così.

aggiungo che a mio avviso quell'amore  è lo stesso che ti consente di continuare a curare persone, e a coltivare i rapporti anche in circostanze avverse che NON DIMENTICHIAMOLO non sono solo il tradimento.


----------



## Nobody (27 Maggio 2016)

Divì ha detto:


> Quoto praticamente tutto.
> 
> *Sul neretto, uno dei motivi - forse inconsci - per cui si sceglie di stare e di riprovarci è proprio che non è che mandare a stendere il traditore cancelli niente....*
> 
> ...


C'è anche da dire che ogni tradimento è una storia a sè, e che alcune cose possono anche essere perdonate... altre no. Una delle differenze per me la fa l'atteggiamento del traditore quando viene scoperto.


----------



## Nobody (27 Maggio 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> *secondo me sì, ma si tratta di un amore altro, quell'amore che non muore mai. e non a tutti è possibile maturare quel modo di amare, per storia educazione circostanze. non è merito o colpa, è così.*
> 
> aggiungo che a mio avviso quell'amore  è lo stesso che ti consente di continuare a curare persone, e a coltivare i rapporti anche in circostanze avverse che NON DIMENTICHIAMOLO non sono solo il tradimento.


quoto!


----------



## patroclo (27 Maggio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Dimmi cosa non comprendi.


fondamentalmente come fai a rimanere ancora in quella situazione, e non è necessariamente una critica. Al di là dei problemi di prole, reddito e casa evidentemente mi sfugge qualcosa relativamente ai sentimenti verso tua moglie e/o a come ti vedi tu ed il tuo futuro.


----------



## danny (27 Maggio 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> secondo me sì, ma si tratta di un amore altro, quell'amore che non muore mai. e non a tutti è possibile maturare quel modo di amare, per storia educazione circostanze. *non è merito o colpa,* *è così*.
> 
> aggiungo che a mio avviso quell'amore  è lo stesso che ti consente di continuare a curare persone, e a coltivare i rapporti anche in circostanze avverse che NON DIMENTICHIAMOLO non sono solo il tradimento.


Assolutamente vero.
:up:
E del tuo bel post mi piace evidenziare una parte che mi sembra importante.


----------



## oscuro (27 Maggio 2016)

*No*



MaiLea ha detto:


> No, sei stato abbastanza chiaro ed il tuo messaggio dà spunti di riflessione interessanti... se ci si attiene al significato del post, se poi si cominciano ad analizzare singole parole e vari significati possibili delle stesse, cadono le braccia e la voglia di stare a spiegare... ( mi riferisco all'andazzo generale del thread )


  Nn credo davvero.


----------



## oscuro (27 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



ermik ha detto:


> fondamentalmente come fai a rimanere ancora in quella situazione, e non è necessariamente una critica. Al di là dei problemi di prole, reddito e casa evidentemente mi sfugge qualcosa relativamente ai sentimenti verso tua moglie e/o a come ti vedi tu ed il tuo futuro.


  Io invece capisco danny...oltre al danno la beffa?


----------



## MariLea (27 Maggio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> a me sembra che semplicemente il tred segua il suo corso diramandosi come tanti altri e non vedo in questo niente di negativo.
> succede poi spesso che l'autore sparisca e non per colpa di nessuno


Ovvio, non mi riferivo alle diramazioni... 
ma all'interpretare solo una parola estrapolandola dal contesto e trarre delle conclusioni da dati parziali, quando il significato di tutto il discorso era ben chiaro.
Non so se sono stata spiegata


----------



## Minerva (27 Maggio 2016)

MaiLea ha detto:


> Ovvio, non mi riferivo alle diramazioni...
> ma all'interpretare solo una parola estrapolandola dal contesto e trarre delle conclusioni da dati parziali, quando il significato di tutto il discorso era ben chiaro.
> Non so se sono stata spiegata


succede spesso ma non lo vedo come un problema che tolga la voglia di continuare il confronto per chi ne ha voglia .


----------



## danny (27 Maggio 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> fondamentalmente come fai a rimanere ancora in quella situazione, e non è necessariamente una critica. Al di là dei problemi di prole, reddito e casa evidentemente *mi sfugge qualcosa relativamente ai sentimenti verso tua moglie* e/o a come ti vedi tu ed il tuo futuro.


Credo sia comprensibile.
I sentimenti sono la parte che agli altri manca e non può che essere così.
Dal di fuori si può valutare tutto solo dal punto di vista razionale.

Sul futuro: ognuno lo vede col proprio carattere. Io lo ammanto di speranza e questo mi rende ottimista.
Il che non vuol dire che andrà necessariamente tutto meglio in un futuro, ma che ci sarà sicuramente qualcosa ancora da vivere.


----------



## patroclo (27 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi dai l'occasione di chiarire una cosa...! Io non mi son posto come quello buono,non mi pongo come quello che ha il candore di potersi indignare. Io ho i miei scheletri,e faccio i miei errori.....!Mis embra che stia passando un messaggio sbagliato....come al solito quando scrivo io...poi...


Non ti ho mai visto o interpretato come il "buono o cattivo" .... per me sei uno che ha le proprie convinzioni ben radicate e che le esprimi in maniera "pittoresca". 

Potrei dire che sei realisticamente cinicamente spietato .... e questo lo trovo più sano di una pacca sulle spalle
Magari apprezzo meno l'accanirsi in certe polemiche che a lungo andare trovo sterili e noiose, ma per questo siete sempre almeno in due/tre/quattro.... nel senso che spesso ti ci tirano dentro


----------



## Jim Cain (27 Maggio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Una delle differenze per me la fa l'atteggiamento del traditore quando viene scoperto.


Per esempio ?


----------



## patroclo (27 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io invece capisco danny...oltre al danno la beffa?


l'hai detto te .....


----------



## patroclo (27 Maggio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Credo sia comprensibile.
> I sentimenti sono la parte che agli altri manca e non può che essere così.
> Dal di fuori si può valutare tutto solo dal punto di vista razionale.
> 
> ...


questo è un forum ad alto livello di emotività e personalizzazione, più che di razionalità direi che si valuta le altrui esperienze attraverso le proprie.

sul futuro ....vedremo.... ( vale un po' per tutti)


----------



## MariLea (27 Maggio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> succede spesso ma non lo vedo come un problema che tolga la voglia di continuare il confronto per chi ne ha voglia .


Mine', non voglio fare esempi e riaccendere polemiche...
ma se "tu" (ipotetico) ci giochi  io non ci sto a rispiegare all'infinito il concetto che volevo esprimere


----------



## oscuro (27 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



ermik ha detto:


> l'hai detto te .....


  Quanti anni hai?io 44,ok?arriva pure il momento che ti stanchi di fare le guerre o no?che pensi ai cazzi tuoi o no? Ma mettiamoci pure nei panni di danny,e sto imparando qui....! Sposato,la moglie agisce come agisce,basta frasi pittoresche,e lui cosa dovrebbe fare?sei una stronza te saluto,e vado a vivere sotto ai ponti?a più de 50 anni? Ragazzi il mio migliore amico...ha due figli da due donne diverse...3 anni meno di me...e so io quello che sta passando...è un mese che gira con i mezzi perchè non ha i soldi per riparare al macchina.Di cosa cazzo parliamo? Poi arriva oscuro....il grande...dagliè un calcio ar culo....e cazzo facile al posto mio....e anche io lasciamo stare. Ma insomma pure io a fare il frocio cor culo degli altri....so bravo e tanto....! Su danny avrei da dissentire su altro ma su questo,mi taccio.Così come sulle scelte di skorpio. Ma vabbè...capisco che devo sempre passare per quello che fa comodo io sia...quindi...si accomodassero tutti....


----------



## danny (27 Maggio 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> questo è un forum ad alto livello di emotività e personalizzazione, p*iù che di razionalità direi che si valuta le altrui esperienze attraverso le proprie*.
> 
> sul futuro ....vedremo.... ( vale un po' per tutti)


Sì, esattamente.


----------



## Skorpio (27 Maggio 2016)

*...*



danny ha detto:


> Sì, esattamente.


Eh lo so.. Ma l inghippo esce qui..
Perché se io sono andato a fare un giro in mongolfiera (per esempio) e ho urlato di paura dal primo alla ultimo minuto, sarà dura "valutare" il tuo andare in mongolfiera tutti i fine settimana...

Posso chiederti della tua ebbrezza.. E incuriosirmi
E tu chiedermi dellla mia paura
E incuriosirti

Ma se il confronto non è a questo preciso livello, per me tu sarai un matto squilibrato che va in mongolfiera, e io per te un cacasotto pischello che ha paura degli starnuti..


----------



## banshee (27 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Eh lo so.. Ma l inghippo esce qui..
> Perché se io sono andato a fare un giro in mongolfiera (per esempio) e ho urlato di paura dal primo alla ultimo minuto, sarà dura "valutare" il tuo andare in mongolfiera tutti i fine settimana...
> 
> Posso chiederti della tua ebbrezza.. E incuriosirmi
> ...


hai proprio ragione. 

e aggiungo, se poi uno (generico, non tu ) si picca se si riflette ed emergono cose contrastanti perchè il risultato è sentirsi messo in discussione per ciò che è e per la relazione che ha, non si va davvero da nessuna parte.

e allora diciamo sempre "sì hai fatto bene!" e poi paliamo di Xmen, ricette, extension e musica e fine della discussione.


----------



## oscuro (27 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



Skorpio ha detto:


> Eh lo so.. Ma l inghippo esce qui.. Perché se io sono andato a fare un giro in mongolfiera (per esempio) e ho urlato di paura dal primo alla ultimo minuto, sarà dura "valutare" il tuo andare in mongolfiera tutti i fine settimana...  Posso chiederti della tua ebbrezza.. E incuriosirmi E tu chiedermi dellla mia paura E incuriosirti  Ma se il confronto non è a questo preciso livello, per me tu sarai un matto squilibrato che va in mongolfiera, e io un cacasotto pischello che ha paura degli starnuti..


  Però dai,le paure sono anche uan questione ancestrale ed individuale. Io adoro la velocità,e l'aereo mi turba e non poco... Tutti a dirmi...è il mezzo più sicuro....ne casca uno ogni tot.... E cazzo toglimi dalla testa che cor culo che ho...io prenderei proprio quello che viene giù...


----------



## Divì (27 Maggio 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> secondo me sì, ma si tratta di un amore altro, quell'amore che non muore mai. e non a tutti è possibile maturare quel modo di amare, per storia educazione circostanze. non è merito o colpa, è così.
> 
> aggiungo che a mio avviso quell'amore  è lo stesso che ti consente di continuare a curare persone, e a coltivare i rapporti anche in circostanze avverse che NON DIMENTICHIAMOLO non sono solo il tradimento.


Gran bel post. Grazie


----------



## Skorpio (27 Maggio 2016)

*...*



banshee ha detto:


> hai proprio ragione.
> 
> e aggiungo, se poi uno (generico, non tu ) si picca se si riflette ed emergono cose contrastanti perchè il risultato è sentirsi messo in discussione per ciò che è e per la relazione che ha, non si va davvero da nessuna parte.
> 
> e allora diciamo sempre "sì hai fatto bene!" e poi paliamo di Xmen, ricette, extension e musica e fine della discussione.


Assolutamente si! 
Discutiamo delle sensazioni.. Mettiamo dentro quelle.
Discutiamo e mettiamo in discussione quelle

Ma per far questo bisogna esser disposti a giocarsi dentro di se anche le diverse sensazioni altrui..

E ricever domande.. E farsi domande
E esplorarsi...

Non è una cosa del tutto banale, né semplice
E la disponibilità non è scontata


----------



## Divì (27 Maggio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> C'è anche da dire che ogni tradimento è una storia a sè, e che alcune cose possono anche essere perdonate... altre no. Una delle differenze per me la fa l'atteggiamento del traditore quando viene scoperto.


Certo che la differenza la fa il traditore. E in questo quoto [MENTION=5308]marietto[/MENTION] fino allo sfinimento.


----------



## oscuro (27 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



Minerva ha detto:


> io penso di non esserne capace e a mente lucida mi pare un sentimento che fa male soprattutto a chi lo prova


  Non me ne vanto infatti.


----------



## Skorpio (27 Maggio 2016)

*...*



oscuro ha detto:


> Però dai,le paure sono anche uan questione ancestrale ed individuale. Io adoro la velocità,e l'aereo mi turba e non poco... Tutti a dirmi...è il mezzo più sicuro....ne casca uno ogni tot.... E cazzo toglimi dalla testa che cor culo che ho...io prenderei proprio quello che viene giù...


La prima volta che presi l aereo con mia moglie, al decollo lei piangeva
Io ridevo


----------



## oscuro (27 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



Skorpio ha detto:


> La prima volta che presi l aereo con mia moglie, al decollo lei piangeva Io ridevo


  E ma allora dai...sei strano davvero.


----------



## Skorpio (27 Maggio 2016)

*...*



oscuro ha detto:


> E ma allora dai...sei strano davvero.


Chi aveva ragione??? 

Qual'è la risposta esatta??

C'era anche chi dormiva e russava


----------



## oscuro (27 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



Skorpio ha detto:


> Chi aveva ragione???   Qual'è la risposta esatta??  C'era anche chi dormiva e russava


  A sto giro sto con tua moglie.


----------



## Divì (27 Maggio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> io penso di non esserne capace e a mente lucida mi pare un sentimento che fa male soprattutto a chi lo prova


Questo è sicuro. Comunque non si può odiare chi non si è almeno amato. Che senso ha? 
Ripeto, la rabbia e l'odio sono segnale di interesse, la intollerabilità di un sentimento di rifiuto da parte di chi si ama genera odio. Poi chiaro, occorre fare un percorso di pacificazione, è necessario per non stare male, per non coltivare rancore. Perché il rancore fa male  a chi lo prova. A prescindere dall'esito della relazione.

Sull'esserne capace, la capacità di provare rabbia esiste dentro ciascuno di noi. Anche la rabbia serve alla sopravvivenza. A me ha sempre fatto paura, per il timore di esserne sopraffatta o peggio di essere capace di far del male a chi me la suscita. E allora la reprimo, ma anche questo non va bene.


----------



## patroclo (27 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quanti anni hai?io 44,ok?arriva pure il momento che ti stanchi di fare le guerre o no?che pensi ai cazzi tuoi o no? Ma mettiamoci pure nei panni di danny,e sto imparando qui....! Sposato,la moglie agisce come agisce,basta frasi pittoresche,e lui cosa dovrebbe fare?sei una stronza te saluto,e vado a vivere sotto ai ponti?a più de 50 anni? Ragazzi il mio migliore amico...ha due figli da due donne diverse...3 anni meno di me...e so io quello che sta passando...è un mese che gira con i mezzi perchè non ha i soldi per riparare al macchina.Di cosa cazzo parliamo? Poi arriva oscuro....il grande...dagliè un calcio ar culo....e cazzo facile al posto mio....e anche io lasciamo stare. Ma insomma pure io a fare il frocio cor culo degli altri....so bravo e tanto....! Su danny avrei da dissentire su altro ma su questo,mi taccio.Così come sulle scelte di skorpio. Ma vabbè...capisco che devo sempre passare per quello che fa comodo io sia...quindi...si accomodassero tutti....


poco più di te..... ma non discuto dei casini a cui andrebbe incontro, e l'ho specificato rispondendo a danny, visto che in maniera "più soft" li sto passando. E' che tra dire "ricostruiamo" e "sei una brutta troia e sto qui solo per la bimba e perchè non ho un tetto" ci sono svariate sfumature.

ps ....non leggere tutto come un attacco personale, rilassati. rischi di passare per quello che vuole fare il maschio alfa con relativi pro e contro


----------



## Skorpio (27 Maggio 2016)

*...*



oscuro ha detto:


> A sto giro sto con tua moglie.


Ti interessa saper cosa trovavo di ridicolo, o preferisci x cosi dire.. "Restar nel tuo..?" 
Fu una bella scenetta


----------



## banshee (27 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Assolutamente si!
> Discutiamo delle sensazioni.. Mettiamo dentro quelle.
> Discutiamo e mettiamo in discussione quelle
> 
> ...


questo è un mio errore sai? pensare che nel momento in cui uno si apre sia disponibile a farsi domande e sentirsi dare delle risposte che non piacciono. 
ci cado ogni volta! ma l'esperienza insegna


----------



## oscuro (27 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



ermik ha detto:


> poco più di te..... ma non discuto dei casini a cui andrebbe incontro, e l'ho specificato rispondendo a danny, visto che in maniera "più soft" li sto passando. E' che tra dire "ricostruiamo" e "sei una brutta troia e sto qui solo per la bimba e perchè non ho un tetto" ci sono svariate sfumature.  ps ....non leggere tutto come un attacco personale, rilassati. rischi di passare per quello che vuole fare il maschio alfa con relativi pro e contro


  Sono rilassato tranquillo.Sai fondamentalmente quello che mi fa più incazzare cos'è? Mi è stato insegnato che chi sbaglia paga. La sensazione che ho e che non funziona così. Mi sembra che chi sbaglia gode,e pagano gli altri. E allora devo capire se:con questo culo ci si nasce,o a sto punto conviene sbagliare che tanto ti va di culo... Ovvio che io neanche ci provo...nel senso che mi si inculano a prescindere...o tentano di farlo.


----------



## Ridosola (27 Maggio 2016)

Divì ha detto:


> Questo è sicuro. Comunque non si può odiare chi non si è almeno amato. Che senso ha?
> Ripeto,* la rabbia e l'odio sono segnale di interesse, la intollerabilità di un sentimento di rifiuto da parte di chi si ama genera odio*. Poi chiaro, occorre fare un percorso di pacificazione, è necessario per non stare male, per non coltivare rancore. Perché il rancore fa male  a chi lo prova. A prescindere dall'esito della relazione.
> 
> Sull'esserne capace, la capacità di provare rabbia esiste dentro ciascuno di noi. Anche la rabbia serve alla sopravvivenza. A me ha sempre fatto paura, per il timore di esserne sopraffatta o peggio di essere capace di far del male a chi me la suscita. E allora la reprimo, ma anche questo non va bene.


Esattamente. E' l'importanza che si da a qualcuno a generare l'odio nel momento in cui questo qualcuno ci ferisce.
Capisco di aver superato un dolore, nel momento in cui pensando alla persona che me lo ha procurato, non provo più alcun sentimento, solo indifferenza.


----------



## Ross (27 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sono rilassato tranquillo.Sai fondamentalmente quello che mi fa più incazzare cos'è? Mi è stato insegnato che chi sbaglia paga. La sensazione che ho e che non fuzniona così. Mi sembrea che chi sbaglia gode,e pagano gli altri. E allora devo capire se:con questo culo ci si nasce,o a sto punto conviene sbagliare che tanto ti va di culo... Ovvio che io neanche ci provo...nel senso che mi si inculano a prescindere...o tentano di farlo.



Sai che c'è oscù...chi sbaglia prima o poi paga, ne sono convintissimo.

Prima o poi il conto arriva per tutti.


----------



## Skorpio (27 Maggio 2016)

*...*



banshee ha detto:


> questo è un mio errore sai? pensare che nel momento in cui uno si apre sia disponibile a farsi domande e sentirsi dare delle risposte che non piacciono.
> ci cado ogni volta! ma l'esperienza insegna


Io insisto... Curiosità... 
E immaginando un interesse di chi si apre, e data sempre a suo uso e consumo
Scambiata x insolenza , a volte..
O supponenza... Ma tant'è...


----------



## oscuro (27 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



Ross ha detto:


> Sai che c'è oscù...chi sbaglia prima o poi paga, ne sono convintissimo.  Prima o poi il conto arriva per tutti.


  E noi consoliamoci così ross. Intanto mi arrivano certi capitoni...se continua così me diventano le chiappe dispare....


----------



## Brunetta (27 Maggio 2016)

Ma non è vero che tutto si paga! Per questo motivo sono stati inventati inferno e paradiso.


----------



## Ross (27 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> E noi consoliamoci così ross. Intanto mi arrivano certi capitoni...se continua così me diventano le chiappe dispare....


Basta saper aspettare.
Il guaio è che di solito chi si è comportato in modo scorretto, l'ha pagata quando non mi interessava più.

Ma torniamo sul discorso della vendetta, a parlare in questo modo...quando il concetto è limitato al pagare per un torto commesso, escludendo dal ragionamento la persona che l'abbia subito .


----------



## Spot (27 Maggio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma non è vero che tutto si paga! Per questo motivo sono stati inventati inferno e paradiso.


Straquoto.
Anzi, in vie generalissime, paga di più la scorrettezza, per immediatezza d'azione e, spesso, difficoltà ad essere identificata.
Anche l'attesa di una ricompensa per la propria condotta è del tutto fuorviante.


----------



## Ross (27 Maggio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma non è vero che tutto si paga! Per questo motivo sono stati inventati inferno e paradiso.


Si paga tutto, brunè...inferno e paradiso equivale a buoni e cattivi.
Per me non ci sono buoni o cattivi...esistono gesti che non tengono conto del rispetto che si deve al prossimo. 

Parlo come un vecchio di paese, se dico che a seminar vento si raccoglie tempesta?


----------



## banshee (27 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Si paga tutto, brunè...inferno e paradiso equivale a buoni e cattivi.
> Per me non ci sono buoni o cattivi...esistono gesti che non tengono conto del rispetto che si deve al prossimo.
> 
> Parlo come un vecchio di paese, se dico che a seminar vento si raccoglie tempesta?


ti potrei rispondere che il lupo perde il pelo ma non il vizio o che non esistono più le mezze stagioni.

o come diceva mia nonna, "cara Ban, non si può cavar sangue da una rapa"


----------



## Nobody (27 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Si paga tutto, brunè...inferno e paradiso equivale a buoni e cattivi.
> Per me non ci sono buoni o cattivi...esistono gesti che non tengono conto del rispetto che si deve al prossimo.
> 
> Parlo come un vecchio di paese, se dico che a seminar vento si raccoglie tempesta?


A volte si, ma non sempre... c'è gente di merda morta tranquillamente nel proprio letto.


----------



## Skorpio (27 Maggio 2016)

*...*



Ross ha detto:


> Si paga tutto, brunè...inferno e paradiso equivale a buoni e cattivi.
> Per me non ci sono buoni o cattivi...esistono gesti che non tengono conto del rispetto che si deve al prossimo.
> 
> Parlo come un vecchio di paese, se dico che a seminar vento si raccoglie tempesta?


Ecco.. Io ad esempio non ho dentro questa molla di soddisfazione.. Vedo a volte processi.. Dove quello che ha ammazzato qualcuno becca 10 anni o 20.. Parenti che si abbracciano in aula... 

Io immagino resterei indifferente..

Vedrei solo quello che ho perso

Magari un parente ucciso, che so...

Non riesco ad aver alcuna soddisfazione o senso di ripagamento

Se lo avessi potrebbe durar forse 2 minuti.. Poi mi importerebbe proprio zero

È un serbatoio di soddisfazione che mi manca totalmente


----------



## bettypage (27 Maggio 2016)

Ma io proprio in sto punto mi incarto . Cioè  mi comporto bene per il premio o perché  credo nel principio? Non rubo per paura di essere arrestato o perché rubare è sbagliato?


----------



## Ross (27 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ti potrei rispondere che il lupo perde il pelo ma non il vizio o che non esistono più le mezze stagioni.
> 
> o come diceva mia nonna, "cara Ban, non si può cavar sangue da una rapa"


Se lo facessi mi canzoneresti un pochino, magari senza renderti conto che non ci siano poi troppe cazzate nei proverbi scritti.

Ad ogni modo, non sono fatalista, credo solo che a comportarsi senza scrupoli non ci sia troppo da guadagnare. 

A rompere il cazzo al prossimo, prima o poi si sbatte il grugno.


----------



## oscuro (27 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



Skorpio ha detto:


> Ecco.. Io ad esempio non ho dentro questa molla di soddisfazione.. Vedo a volte processi.. Dove quello che ha ammazzato qualcuno becca 10 anni o 20.. Parenti che si abbracciano in aula...
> 
> Io immagino resterei indifferente..
> 
> ...


Pensa a come starebbero le stesse persone alle quali hanno ucciso un congiunto a vedere l'assassino libero e impunito....


----------



## danny (27 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sono rilassato tranquillo.Sai fondamentalmente quello che mi fa più incazzare cos'è? Mi è stato insegnato che chi sbaglia paga. La sensazione che ho e che non funziona così. Mi sembra che chi sbaglia gode,e pagano gli altri. E allora devo capire se:c*on questo culo ci si nasce,o a sto punto conviene sbagliare che tanto ti va di culo...* Ovvio che io neanche ci provo...nel senso che mi si inculano a prescindere...o tentano di farlo.



Il prezzo più alto in quel caso uno lo pagherebbe con se stesso.
Potrei pensare benissimo ci sia un'alternativa per essere diverso e adeguarmi a chi reputo "furbo" (nell'accezione all'italiana), nella realtà questa alternativa non c'è perché dovrei fare i conti con la mia coscienza.
In poche parole, non riuscirei a fare qualcosa che causa un danno ad un altra persona senza stare male dopo.


----------



## Skorpio (27 Maggio 2016)

*...*



oscuro ha detto:


> Pensa a come starebbero le stesse persone alle quali hanno ucciso un congiunto a vedere l'assassino libero e impunito....


Purtroppo basta sentire il TG ogni giorno, per pensare a questo..

Ci penso ogni giorno...
Ma penserei al mio congiunto morto

Spero di non dover vivere questa esperienza x capire se sarà veramente come la sento da terza persona


----------



## Minerva (27 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ecco.. Io ad esempio non ho dentro questa molla di soddisfazione.. Vedo a volte processi.. Dove quello che ha ammazzato qualcuno becca 10 anni o 20.. Parenti che si abbracciano in aula...
> 
> Io immagino resterei indifferente..
> 
> ...


condivido


----------



## oscuro (27 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



Skorpio ha detto:


> Purtroppo basta sentire il TG ogni giorno, per pensare a questo..
> 
> Ci penso ogni giorno...
> Ma penserei al mio congiunto morto
> ...


Non sono convinto....


----------



## Jim Cain (27 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> A rompere il cazzo al prossimo, prima o poi si sbatte il grugno.


Mmmmh...sarebbe bello se fosse vero...


----------



## ivanl (27 Maggio 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Mmmmh...sarebbe bello se fosse vero...


infatti


----------



## spleen (27 Maggio 2016)

Divì ha detto:


> Questo è sicuro. Comunque non si può odiare chi non si è almeno amato. Che senso ha?
> Ripeto, la rabbia e l'odio sono segnale di interesse, la intollerabilità di un sentimento di rifiuto da parte di chi si ama genera odio. Poi chiaro, occorre fare un percorso di pacificazione, è necessario per non stare male, per non coltivare rancore. Perché il rancore fa male  a chi lo prova. A prescindere dall'esito della relazione.
> 
> Sull'esserne capace, la capacità di provare *rabbia esiste dentro ciascuno di noi.* Anche la rabbia serve alla sopravvivenza. A me ha sempre fatto paura, per il timore di esserne sopraffatta o peggio di essere capace di far del male a chi me la suscita. E allora la reprimo, ma anche questo non va bene.


La mia rabbia è sempre stata sfogo, reazione, con tutto cio non riesco mai a fare scientemente e nemmeno impulsivamente del male a qualcuno, io urlo, sbraito a volte, ma non agisco, praticamente mai.
Mi ci è voluto molto tempo per capirmi, per capire che era un modo, quel far fluire, per disinnescare, per superare.
Con tutto cio sono praticamente frainteso sempre, passo per avere un carattere di m...., solo chi mi conosce bene, molto bene, ha capito.
Il far fluire la rabbia, il controllo e il dosaggio della reazione, sono aspetti essenziali nel'economia di questo 3d. Luomo ha taciuto per un mese prima di trovare la forza, l'opportunità o il coraggio (non ho capito bene) per manifestarsi.
Al suo posto probabilmente avrei fatto le valigie in 10 minuti, dopo essermi concesso magari di dire (o urlare) quello che avrei avuto dentro.
Perchè girare i tacchi, non per fuggire le situazioni, ma per mettere dello spazio nel mezzo è un'altra piega del mio carattere.


----------



## marietto (27 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Si paga tutto, brunè...inferno e paradiso equivale a buoni e cattivi.
> Per me non ci sono buoni o cattivi...esistono gesti che non tengono conto del rispetto che si deve al prossimo.
> 
> Parlo come un vecchio di paese, se dico che a seminar vento si raccoglie tempesta?


[video=youtube_share;vwMLFXaeZvE]https://youtu.be/vwMLFXaeZvE[/video]


----------



## Skorpio (27 Maggio 2016)

*...*



bettypage ha detto:


> Ma io proprio in sto punto mi incarto . Cioè  mi comporto bene per il premio o perché  credo nel principio? Non rubo per paura di essere arrestato o perché rubare è sbagliato?


Eeh.. Domanda interessante..

La classica domanda che può "spaccare" dentro..

Anche fatta cambiando il "bene" in male, e tutto quanto viene dietro...


----------



## Skorpio (27 Maggio 2016)

Ridosola ha detto:


> Esattamente. E' l'importanza che si da a qualcuno a generare l'odio nel momento in cui questo qualcuno ci ferisce.
> Capisco di aver superato un dolore, nel momento in cui pensando alla persona che me lo ha procurato, non provo più alcun sentimento, solo indifferenza.


... Mi piace anche questa.

E ho letto personalmente stupore e quasi rabbia nel volto di chi, fatto un torto, vede dalla altra parte una sorta di indifferenza...

Come dire: pensavo di valer tanto da farti esplodere, e invece ti ho fatto il solletico e sembra che non valgo proprio un cazzo


----------



## banshee (27 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Se lo facessi mi canzoneresti un pochino, *magari senza renderti conto che non ci siano poi troppe cazzate nei proverbi scritti.*
> 
> Ad ogni modo, non sono fatalista, credo solo che a comportarsi senza scrupoli non ci sia troppo da guadagnare.
> 
> A rompere il cazzo al prossimo, prima o poi si sbatte il grugno.


no no me ne rendo conto eccome. i suindicati proverbi sono azzeccatissimi per me. soprattutto che non si cava sangue da una rapa, ovvero che è inutile ostinarsi a fare qualcosa di infruttuoso sapendo che lo è eppure continuando a farlo sperando non lo sia, o che sia poi diverso.

è un mio limite.


----------



## Skorpio (27 Maggio 2016)

*...*



banshee ha detto:


> no no me ne rendo conto eccome. i suindicati proverbi sono azzeccatissimi per me. soprattutto che non si cava sangue da una rapa, ovvero che è inutile ostinarsi a fare qualcosa di infruttuoso sapendo che lo è eppure continuando a farlo sperando non lo sia, o che sia poi diverso.
> 
> è un mio limite.


Mi fai venire in mente quel che è accaduto poche ore fa, una collega che era incavolata col marito, al telefono, e ha chiuso esclamando Stronzo!!

Che succede?.. Gli ho chiesto.

Mi ha spiegato un problema col figlio, e in chiusura ho commentato: beh.. Che stronzo!!

Si è incazzata con me, sostenendo curiosamente che LEI lo poteva chiamare stronzo, ma detto da me gli aveva fatto montare i nervi


----------



## banshee (27 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Mi fai venire in mente quel che è accaduto poche ore fa, una collega che era incavolata col marito, al telefono, e ha chiuso esclamando Stronzo!!
> 
> Che succede?.. Gli ho chiesto.
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl: 

perfetto. esempio molto calzante :up:


----------



## Ridosola (27 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> ... Mi piace anche questa.
> 
> *E ho letto personalmente stupore e quasi rabbia nel volto di chi, fatto un torto, vede dalla altra parte una sorta di indifferenza...*
> 
> Come dire: pensavo di valer tanto da farti esplodere, e invece ti ho fatto il solletico e sembra che non valgo proprio un cazzo


Vero! E di solito quando è così cercano in ogni modo di provocare per "risvegliare" una reazione...l'indifferenza è la migliore vendetta!


----------



## Skorpio (27 Maggio 2016)

*...*



banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> perfetto. esempio molto calzante :up:


Sono anche stato delicato.. L ho bisbigliato appena.. E lei poco prima lo aveva esclamato forte.. 

Ma confesso che l ho fatto anche apposta.. Ero curioso della reazione.

E mi ha detto: Guarda.. Non mettertici anche tu per favore!!,

Compassionevole contraddittoria umanità...


----------



## Brunetta (27 Maggio 2016)

P





Ross ha detto:


> Si paga tutto, brunè...inferno e paradiso equivale a buoni e cattivi.
> Per me non ci sono buoni o cattivi...esistono gesti che non tengono conto del rispetto che si deve al prossimo.
> 
> Parlo come un vecchio di paese, se dico che a seminar vento si raccoglie tempesta?


Parli come un giovane ottimista.


----------



## Ross (27 Maggio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> P
> Parli come un giovane ottimista.


In realtà non lo sono affatto.   Nè l'uno nè l'altro.


----------



## Ridosola (27 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Si paga tutto, brunè...inferno e paradiso equivale a buoni e cattivi.
> Per me non ci sono buoni o cattivi...esistono gesti che non tengono conto del rispetto che si deve al prossimo.
> 
> Parlo come un vecchio di paese, se dico che a seminar vento si raccoglie tempesta?


Sono d'accordo. credo che tutto si paghi in qualche modo, sia esso bene o male. A volte in modi poco evidenti che possono risultare difficili da cogliere...


----------



## Nocciola (27 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> In realtà non lo sono affatto.   *Nè l'uno *nè l'altro.


:voodoo::calcio::kick:


----------



## Brunetta (27 Maggio 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> [video=youtube_share;vwMLFXaeZvE]https://youtu.be/vwMLFXaeZvE[/video]





Ross ha detto:


> In realtà non lo sono affatto.   Nè l'uno nè l'altro.


Però io sono più ottimista di te e penso che la maggior parte dell'umanità è buona perché è vantaggioso avere cura dei legami affettivi e sociali e porta soddisfazione estrinseca e intrinseca.
Infatti le leggi tutelano, prevalentemente, l'interesse della maggioranza riconosciuta come parte della società.
Questa ultima affermazione spiega anche i terribili fenomeni dittatoriali o i genocidi.
Per questo motivo bisogna continuare a lavorare per il riconoscimento della comune appartenenza all'umanità.


----------



## Ross (27 Maggio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> :voodoo::calcio::kick:



:rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (27 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> In realtà non lo sono affatto.   Nè l'uno nè l'altro.


Ma vai a ramengo...


----------



## Divì (27 Maggio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ma io proprio in sto punto mi incarto . Cioè  mi comporto bene per il premio o perché  credo nel principio? Non rubo per paura di essere arrestato o perché rubare è sbagliato?


Quesito non banale. Io credo che esistano persone che - come si dice in gergo - hanno introiettato e fatto propri, anche rielaborandoli, i valori che gli sono stati trasmessi. Pertanto costoro si comporteranno coerentemente con i valori interiori senza vivere tali comportamenti come imposizioni esterne. 
Ma esistono anche persone che sono state impermeabili a tale processo di interiorizzazione dei valori (per i più svariati motivi) che pertanto li vivranno sempre come norme esteriori e solo per paura della punizione eviteranno comportamenti sanzionabili. Più  spesso se ne fregheranno.

Se così non fosse non si spiegherebbe perchè esistano persone "buone", cioè in grado di vivere l'importanza della solidarietà e della condivisione, anche tra gli atei, ed esistano credenti con una immagine punitiva del divino.


----------



## Skorpio (27 Maggio 2016)

*...*



Divì ha detto:


> Quesito non banale. Io credo che esistano persone che - come si dice in gergo - hanno introiettato e fatto propri, anche rielaborandoli, i valori che gli sono stati trasmessi. Pertanto costoro si comporteranno coerentemente con i valori interiori senza vivere tali comportamenti come imposizioni esterne.
> Ma esistono anche persone che sono state impermeabili a tale processo di interiorizzazione dei valori (per i più svariati motivi) che pertanto li vivranno sempre come norme esteriori e solo per paura della punizione eviteranno comportamenti sanzionabili. Più  spesso se ne fregheranno.
> 
> Se così non fosse non si spiegherebbe perchè esistano persone "buone", cioè in grado di vivere l'importanza della solidarietà e della condivisione, anche tra gli atei, ed esistano credenti con una immagine punitiva del divino.


sai.. io sento che il nodo è tutto nel PREMIO

se io non devo rubare, ma sento che rubare è assolutamente contro i miei principi, non ho bisogno di un PREMIO

se ho bisogno del PREMIO allora la cosa cambia...

il PREMIO può essere anche la PUNIZIONE per chi ha rubato.. perché da un senso al mio "sacrificio"

diversamente io sono SERENO per me, per non aver rubato... e senza altro bisogno esterno


----------



## bettypage (27 Maggio 2016)

Divì ha detto:


> Quesito non banale. Io credo che esistano persone che - come si dice in gergo - hanno introiettato e fatto propri, anche rielaborandoli, i valori che gli sono stati trasmessi. Pertanto costoro si comporteranno coerentemente con i valori interiori senza vivere tali comportamenti come imposizioni esterne.
> Ma esistono anche persone che sono state impermeabili a tale processo di interiorizzazione dei valori (per i più svariati motivi) che pertanto li vivranno sempre come norme esteriori e solo per paura della punizione eviteranno comportamenti sanzionabili. Più  spesso se ne fregheranno.
> 
> Se così non fosse non si spiegherebbe perchè esistano persone "buone", cioè in grado di vivere l'importanza della solidarietà e della condivisione, anche tra gli atei, ed esistano credenti con una immagine punitiva del divino.


E in fondo penso che il "buono" sappia godere meglio i piccoli piacere della vita e il "cattivo" sia sempre spinto da una insoddisfazione interiore a cercare di più.  E se vuoi è un bel castigo anche questo.


----------



## Ridosola (27 Maggio 2016)

Divì ha detto:


> Quesito non banale. Io credo che esistano persone che - come si dice in gergo - hanno introiettato e fatto propri, anche rielaborandoli, i valori che gli sono stati trasmessi. Pertanto costoro si comporteranno coerentemente con i valori interiori senza vivere tali comportamenti come imposizioni esterne.
> Ma esistono anche persone che sono state impermeabili a tale processo di interiorizzazione dei valori (per i più svariati motivi) che pertanto li vivranno sempre come norme esteriori e solo per paura della punizione eviteranno comportamenti sanzionabili. Più  spesso se ne fregheranno.
> 
> Se così non fosse non si spiegherebbe perchè esistano persone "buone", cioè in grado di vivere l'importanza della solidarietà e della condivisione, anche tra gli atei, ed esistano credenti con una immagine punitiva del divino.


Io confido molto nella mia coscienza, che certamente come dici Tu è stata influenzata da fattori sociali, familiari ed anche religiosi. Ed assolutamente sono convinta che la fede non c'entri niente con la bontà ma che anzi, molto spesso sono i credenti più accaniti a compiere gli atti peggiori, in genere più pregano e più malvagi sono (forse pensano con le loro preghiere di supplire alle cattiverie che compiono quotidianamente?)


----------



## Ridosola (27 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> sai.. io sento che il nodo è tutto nel PREMIO
> 
> se io non devo rubare, ma sento che rubare è assolutamente contro i miei principi, non ho bisogno di un PREMIO
> 
> ...


L'unica volta in vita mia in cui ho rubato, è stato a 9 anni: rubai un anellino alla mia compagna di banco. Era uno di quegli oggetti che andavano molto di moda, e lei faceva la smorfiosa e l'antipatica vantandosene! Dopo un paio di giorni finsi di ritrovarlo per terra e glielo restituii: il senso di colpa per averlo ottenuto in quella maniera, mi aveva impedito di gioire della mia conquista


----------



## Divì (27 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> sai.. io sento che il nodo è tutto nel PREMIO
> 
> se io non devo rubare, ma sento che rubare è assolutamente contro i miei principi, non ho bisogno di un PREMIO
> 
> ...


Come detto da [MENTION=6517]bettypage[/MENTION] il premio è  la pace che deriva dal seguire la propria legge morale interiore. 

Che non è un'etica "soggettiva", individuale, perché include appunto un percorso personale in una cultura e formazione comune.

Esistono culture o mondi in cui mentire, ingannare e venire meno alla parola data siano "valori"? Perché questo è ciò che sta alla base di un tradimento. O almeno questi sono i mezzi di cui il tradimento si avvale.

Poi si può trovare ogni giustificazione: l'ammore, la passione, il sesso, il momento culminante del finale travolgente .... ma questo è. 

Sono cose che insegneremmo a un figlio?


----------



## Divì (27 Maggio 2016)

Ridosola ha detto:


> L'unica volta in vita mia in cui ho rubato, è stato a 9 anni: rubai un anellino alla mia compagna di banco. Era uno di quegli oggetti che andavano molto di moda, e lei faceva la smorfiosa e l'antipatica vantandosene! Dopo un paio di giorni finsi di ritrovarlo per terra e glielo restituii: il senso di colpa per averlo ottenuto in quella maniera, mi aveva impedito di gioire della mia conquista


Quoto


----------



## Skorpio (27 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



Divì ha detto:


> Come detto da [MENTION=6517]bettypage[/MENTION] il premio è  la pace che deriva dal seguire la propria legge morale interiore.
> 
> Che non è un'etica "soggettiva", individuale, perché include appunto un percorso personale in una cultura e formazione comune.
> 
> ...


Assolutamente.

Mio figlio ogni tanto torna a casa arrabbiato perché è stato calmo in classe, ma chi ha fatto casino non è stato magari punito..

Io gli spiego che deve esser educato per SE.. e starne bene. Agli altri c'è la maestra e eventualmente ci pensa lei.

E di situazioni cosi di "ingiustizia" deve prepararsi a vederne parecchie in futuro. E deve esser pronto PER SE a non lasciarsi tentare, se ci crede, e se sta bene con se stesso


----------



## sarastro (29 Maggio 2016)

*concordo*



ivanl ha detto:


> Prima di tutto benvenuto;
> posto che quoto marietto sull'analisi della situazione attuale di tua moglie ed l'ex amante, io personalmente, le sberle l'avrei date a lui.
> Leggo inoltre che e' pure sposato, visto che hai le prove certe, io le condividerei con la di lui moglie.  Sono sicura che tu sappia il suo indirizzo ed il suo nome; una bella busta consegnata in mano a lei e ciao.
> E lo farei sapere anche a tua moglie, cosi' vediamo se rimane cosi' scialla sul fatto che dopotutto non era niente di che...che le frasi come 'e' stata una cazzata' o 'come amante non era granche' le andrebbero ricacciate in gola a sberle


Concordo, e aggiungo qualcosina, se sono troppo cinico mi scuso sin d'ora. 
La moglie e il suo amante se la sono cavata con molto, molto, molto poco. Lei, colta in flagrante, si è presa qualche sberla e stop. Lui neanche quelle. 
Dopo di che, lei si permette a) di andare a prendere il caffè con l'amante, intavolando dialoghetti romantici b) di giustificarsi con motivazioni immaginose e inedite quali "eri assente" (risposta consigliata: "sì, ero assente mentre tu scopavi al motel") c) di mettere toppe peggiori del buco quali "a scopare valeva niente" (risposta consigliata: "per questo gli facevi un corso intensivo di educazione sessuale?") 
Il nostro amico continua ad amare la moglie, ma naturalmente non può più fidarsene. Nella tenaglia tra amore e sfiducia corre il rischio di zerbinarsi e psicologizzare tutto il pregresso ("il tradimento è solo sintomo di un rapporto che non va" e altre cantafavole). 
Se ciò avvenisse, Dio lo aiuti, perchè altri ad aiutarlo non verrà: un replay delle corna è molto, molto probabile, perchè la moglie perderà il rispetto per lui. Nel rispetto, in cincinino di timore CI VUOLE. Quando qualcuno, in particolare una donna, pensa di te "Com'è buono! com'è comprensivo!" immediatamente avvertirai un prurito incontenibile in due zone circolari simmetricamente posizionate sul cuoio capelluto...
Se il nostro amico ha familiarità con le vie di fatto, un incontro a tu per tu con l'amante che si concluda con una prognosi di almeno trenta giorni (per lui) sarebbe a) un toccasana per l'umore e l'autostima del nostro amico b) un promemoria per l'amante, che lo aiuterebbe a respingere eventuali tentazioni di riprovarci, di prendere caffè, etc. c) un forte ricostituente per il rapporto coniugale, anche e soprattutto in camera da letto. 
Non va infatti scordato, nè sottovalutato, che per noi uomini il tradimento della donna amata è colpo devastante sotto la cintura, che a volte (spesso) fa ammainare le bandiere più svettanti e orgogliose. In questi casi, il dr. Freud raccomanda il rimedio della nonna: la vendetta, e più primitiva è meglio è. L'ideale sarebbe scopargli la moglie e riempirlo di sberle, ma anche una sola delle due medicine dovrebbe bastare.


----------



## sarastro (29 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> l'altro non ti deve nulla. non ti ha sposato lui, non ti deve rispetto o fedeltà. a meno che ovviamente non si metta in mezzo contro di te, come abbiamo letto in alcune storie qui, di amanti pazz* che se la sono presa con il coniuge del loro amante, allora sì. allora ne hai ben donde.
> 
> e con lei come sistemi? controllandola? impedendole di....?
> 
> sai che non la penso così


Si chiama vendetta. Non è carina, ma funziona. Dopo, il tono dell'umore migliora in modo esponenziale. Secondo me meglio menarlo, ma l'importante è vendicarsi. Mi scopi la moglie? Ti sei divertito? Ok, adesso mi diverto io e ti fratturo il setto nasale, oppure ti scoperchio l'altarino con la moglie tua (o anche, se possibile, me la scopo io). 
Primitivo? Certo. Perchè invece scopare, tradire, etc. è ce lo siamo inventati tre mesi fa?


----------



## sarastro (29 Maggio 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Perchè non mi vengono in mente altre categorie 'allenate' a mantenere la calma sotto stress....oltre a chi, ad esempio, pratica o insegna arti marziali...


I chirurghi, i militari...


----------



## perplesso (29 Maggio 2016)

sarastro ha detto:


> Si chiama vendetta. Non è carina, ma funziona. Dopo, il tono dell'umore migliora in modo esponenziale. Secondo me meglio menarlo, ma l'importante è vendicarsi. Mi scopi la moglie? Ti sei divertito? Ok, adesso mi diverto io e ti fratturo il setto nasale, oppure ti scoperchio l'altarino con la moglie tua (o anche, se possibile, me la scopo io).
> Primitivo? Certo. Perchè invece scopare, tradire, etc. è ce lo siamo inventati tre mesi fa?


basta ammetterlo.  essere primitivi.


----------



## sarastro (29 Maggio 2016)

*no*



Skorpio ha detto:


> Si..
> Era un modo strano di dire: tanto lei non conta un cazzo, chi vince se la piglia...


No. Era un modo di dire: hai corso il rischio di offendermi, sapendo che mi offendevi. La conseguenza è questa, che ci giochiamo la buccia, e vinca il migliore (a tenere la spada o la pistola, non il migliore a scopare, il migliore a mandare i messaggini, il migliore ad amare, il migliore a guidare l'automobile, etc.) 
Molto più civilizzato delle chiacchiere tipo "eri assente", e anche della scarica di botte in un parcheggio che ora come ora è il meschino surrogato del duello. 
Tra l'altro, lo trovo assai utile anche per gli adulteri. Ti vuoi fare una bella scopata extraconiugale, che piace a tutti? OK, però sappi che rischi un metro di acciaio nella pancia. Vedi tu se il rapporto costi/benefici ti persuade. Se te la fai lo stesso, vuol dire che ne vale la pena. Anche per la signora mi pare lusinghiero; e la qualità erotica del rapporto adulterino non può che giovarsene.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Maggio 2016)

sarastro ha detto:


> Si chiama vendetta. Non è carina, ma funziona. Dopo, il tono dell'umore migliora in modo esponenziale. Secondo me meglio menarlo, ma l'importante è vendicarsi. Mi scopi la moglie? Ti sei divertito? Ok, adesso mi diverto io e ti fratturo il setto nasale, oppure ti scoperchio l'altarino con la moglie tua (o anche, se possibile, me la scopo io).
> Primitivo? Certo. Perchè invece scopare, tradire, etc. è ce lo siamo inventati tre mesi fa?


Mi scopi la moglie. 
ABBATTETEMI


----------



## Nicka (29 Maggio 2016)

sarastro ha detto:


> Si chiama vendetta. Non è carina, ma funziona. Dopo, il tono dell'umore migliora in modo esponenziale. Secondo me meglio menarlo, ma l'importante è vendicarsi. Mi scopi la moglie? Ti sei divertito? Ok, adesso mi diverto io e ti fratturo il setto nasale, oppure ti scoperchio l'altarino con la moglie tua (o anche, se possibile, me la scopo io).
> Primitivo? Certo. Perchè invece scopare, tradire, etc. è ce lo siamo inventati tre mesi fa?


Fai una cosa, curati.


----------



## MariLea (29 Maggio 2016)

sarastro ha detto:


> Concordo, e aggiungo qualcosina, se sono troppo cinico mi scuso sin d'ora.
> La moglie e il suo amante se la sono cavata con molto, molto, molto poco. Lei, colta in flagrante, si è presa qualche sberla e stop. Lui neanche quelle.
> Dopo di che, lei si permette a) di andare a prendere il caffè con l'amante, intavolando dialoghetti romantici b) di giustificarsi con motivazioni immaginose e inedite quali "eri assente" (risposta consigliata: "sì, ero assente mentre tu scopavi al motel") c) di mettere toppe peggiori del buco quali "a scopare valeva niente" (risposta consigliata: "per questo gli facevi un corso intensivo di educazione sessuale?")
> Il nostro amico continua ad amare la moglie, ma naturalmente non può più fidarsene. Nella tenaglia tra amore e sfiducia corre il rischio di zerbinarsi e psicologizzare tutto il pregresso ("il tradimento è solo sintomo di un rapporto che non va" e altre cantafavole).
> ...


Anche se non concordo su alcuni punti, mi piace come esponi il tuo pensiero in modo netto, fuori dal coro, senza buonismi di sorta... cosa rara, ancor di più per un nuovo iscritto


----------



## Ecate (29 Maggio 2016)

sarastro ha detto:


> No. Era un modo di dire: hai corso il rischio di offendermi, sapendo che mi offendevi. La conseguenza è questa, che ci giochiamo la buccia, e *vinca il migliore* (a tenere la spada o la pistola, non il migliore a scopare, il migliore a mandare i messaggini, il migliore ad amare, il migliore a guidare l'automobile, etc.)
> Molto più civilizzato delle chiacchiere tipo "eri assente", e anche della scarica di botte in un parcheggio che ora come ora è il meschino surrogato del duello.
> Tra l'altro, lo trovo assai utile anche per gli adulteri. Ti vuoi fare una bella scopata extraconiugale, che piace a tutti? OK, però sappi che rischi un metro di acciaio nella pancia. Vedi tu se il rapporto costi/benefici ti persuade. Se te la fai lo stesso, vuol dire che ne vale la pena. Anche per la signora mi pare lusinghiero; e la qualità erotica del rapporto adulterino non può che giovarsene.


in genere passando per le vie di fatto al di là di tanti discorsi psicologici vince quello che ha meno da perdere
Quello più affine ad essere un avanzo di galera 
oppure quello che si paga gli avvocati migliori


----------



## sarastro (29 Maggio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi scopi la moglie.
> ABBATTETEMI


per così poco? guarda,farfallina, ti rivelo un segreto di Pulcinella. Questa frase che ti turba, TUTTI gli uomini a cui scopano la moglie (o la donna importante) la pensano. Qualcuno non la dice, qualcuno non SE la dice ma la pensano TUTTI.


----------



## sarastro (29 Maggio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> in genere passando per le vie di fatto al di là di tanti discorsi psicologici vince quello che ha meno da perdere
> Quello più affine ad essere un avanzo di galera
> oppure quello che si paga gli avvocati migliori


Infatti il duello era più civile proprio perchè a combatterlo erano persone che a) sapevano tutte usare le armi  b) combattevano ad armi pari e alla presenza di testimoni. 
Non sempre chi è più abituato alla violenza fisica è "più simile ad un avanzo di galera", ma il rilievo è giusto. Però, nel caso che l'amante sia più grosso e/o più bravo a menare di te ti puoi sempre munire di una sbarra di ferro e fargli una sorpresina. E' brutto, poco civile ed elegante, ma funziona.


----------



## sarastro (29 Maggio 2016)

MaiLea ha detto:


> Anche se non concordo su alcuni punti, mi piace come esponi il tuo pensiero in modo netto, fuori dal coro, senza buonismi di sorta... cosa rara, ancor di più per un nuovo iscritto


Grazie mille, sei molto gentile.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Maggio 2016)

sarastro ha detto:


> per così poco? guarda,farfallina, ti rivelo un segreto di Pulcinella. Questa frase che ti turba, TUTTI gli uomini a cui scopano la moglie (o la donna importante) la pensano. Qualcuno non la dice, qualcuno non SE la dice ma la pensano TUTTI.


Spero sempre in un mondo migliore in cui gli uomini siano uomini e non gorilla che si battono il petto e soprattutto che smettano di considerare una moglie una proprietà al pari di un'auto o di un cane


----------



## sarastro (29 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Fai una cosa, curati.


La sincerità non è una malattia.


----------



## Nicka (29 Maggio 2016)

sarastro ha detto:


> La sincerità non è una malattia.


Andare a menare la gente in un moto testosteronico non è da persone sane.
Vuoi consigliare altro oltre alle sbarre di ferro?


----------



## Skorpio (29 Maggio 2016)

*...*



sarastro ha detto:


> No. Era un modo di dire: hai corso il rischio di offendermi, sapendo che mi offendevi. La conseguenza è questa, che ci giochiamo la buccia, e vinca il migliore (a tenere la spada o la pistola, non il migliore a scopare, il migliore a mandare i messaggini, il migliore ad amare, il migliore a guidare l'automobile, etc.)
> Molto più civilizzato delle chiacchiere tipo "eri assente", e anche della scarica di botte in un parcheggio che ora come ora è il meschino surrogato del duello.
> Tra l'altro, lo trovo assai utile anche per gli adulteri. Ti vuoi fare una bella scopata extraconiugale, che piace a tutti? OK, però sappi che rischi un metro di acciaio nella pancia. Vedi tu se il rapporto costi/benefici ti persuade. Se te la fai lo stesso, vuol dire che ne vale la pena. Anche per la signora mi pare lusinghiero; e la qualità erotica del rapporto adulterino non può che giovarsene.


È chiarissimo...
E molto interessante...
Ma dopo le botte e la vittoria, la vita continua e si torna a casa, a sera...

Li come la vede un uomo che ha fatto questo e si sente soddisfatto...?

A te è capitato?

A sera, con la moglie cosa accade..?


----------



## sarastro (29 Maggio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Spero sempre in un mondo migliore in cui gli uomini siano uomini e non gorilla che si battono il petto e soprattutto che smettano di considerare una moglie una proprietà al pari di un'auto o di un cane


Cara farfallina, sono un ex ufficiale della Folgore (no, non sono un fascista) e sono stato in guerra (Libano, Somalia). Da queste mie esperienze ho tratto alcuni insegnamenti. Uno, molto importante, è il seguente. 
Gli uomini, in particolare i maschi, sono aggressivi: ma anche le donne non scherzano, io ne ho viste che davano volentieri una mano a inchiodare sulla croce persone a loro non gradite (non scherzo, visto con i miei occhi in Libano). 
Questa aggressività può essere rivolta a proteggere (le persone e le cose che ci sono care) e può essere rivolta a distruggere (le persone e le cose che sono care ad altri; qui non affronto il caso in cui si distruggono persone e cose care a noi). 
Non è possibile espiantare l'aggressività dall'uomo, specie dal maschio. Se lo si fa, per esempio rimbambendolo sin dall'infanzia di pacifismo e di non violenza obbligatoria, insieme all'organo espiantato cattivo (l'aggressività) vengono via anche caratteristiche utili e buone (per esempio la capacità e la voglia di proteggere i più deboli dall'aggressione di altri uomini che invece l'organo aggressività ce l'hanno ancora).
Sintesi: l'aggressività va educata, non negata. Se un ragazzo non impara a dominare la paura e la violenza zoppicherà per tutta la vita; e senza cani da pastore, le pecore restano in balia dei lupi.

Quanto alla concezione patrimoniale della moglie, non è la mia. La moglie (quando ce l'avevo, sono vedovo) mi era molto, molto più cara della casa, dell'automobile, del cane, della doppietta lasciatami da mio padre, etc. La sentivo come una parte intima e profonda dell'anima mia. Ora, se uno mi entra in casa non invitato e lo becco, reagisco. Se mi frega la macchina e lo becco, reagisco. Se mi ammazza il cane e lo becco, reagisco. Se mi ruba la doppietta lasciatami da mio padre e lo becco, reagisco. Se invece rovista con le sue manine una parte intima e profonda dell'anima mia e lo becco, non dovrei reagire? Ma perchè?

Poi, certo: il problema più serio, e il dolore più profondo, è che mia moglie l'abbia invitato a farsi un giro in questa parte intima e profonda dell'anima mia; e questo è un problema che non si risolve con gli schiaffi, e un dolore che non passa con le chiacchiere e le terapie psicologiche.


----------



## sarastro (29 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Andare a menare la gente in un moto testosteronico non è da persone sane.
> Vuoi consigliare altro oltre alle sbarre di ferro?


Se qualcuno è interessato a scendere nei dettagli, mi metto a disposizione.


----------



## sarastro (29 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> È chiarissimo...
> E molto interessante...
> Ma dopo le botte e la vittoria, la vita continua e si torna a casa, a sera...
> 
> ...


No, non mi è capitato. Sono vedovo, non mi risulta che mia moglie mi abbia tradito. Mi hanno tradito altre donne, una importante. Non c'erano figli di mezzo. Ho piantato lei e ho menato lui. Dopo averlo menato mi sono sentito molto meglio. Specifico: il dolore del tradimento è rimasto per un bel pezzo. Mi ha fatto molto meno male l'offesa al mio orgoglio, in misura direttamente proporzionale al dolore fisico che ho inflitto a lui.


----------



## Skorpio (29 Maggio 2016)

*...*



sarastro ha detto:


> No, non mi è capitato. Sono vedovo, non mi risulta che mia moglie mi abbia tradito. Mi hanno tradito altre donne, una importante. Non c'erano figli di mezzo. Ho piantato lei e ho menato lui. Dopo averlo menato mi sono sentito molto meglio. Specifico: il dolore del tradimento è rimasto per un bel pezzo. Mi ha fatto molto meno male l'offesa al mio orgoglio, in misura direttamente proporzionale al dolore fisico che ho inflitto a lui.


Ecco.. Quindi se ho ben capito il meccanismo, la donna importante che ti tradì, in sostanza è stata come "fatta persa" subito dopo la scoperta, e quindi non più riconoscibile da te come la tua donna..

E a quel punto, la vendetta era giustamente verso chi riconoscervi essere l autore di questo incontrovertibile meccanismo di perdita della tua donna..

Ho interpretato male?


----------



## Nocciola (29 Maggio 2016)

sarastro ha detto:


> Cara farfallina, sono un ex ufficiale della Folgore (no, non sono un fascista) e sono stato in guerra (Libano, Somalia). Da queste mie esperienze ho tratto alcuni insegnamenti. Uno, molto importante, è il seguente.
> Gli uomini, in particolare i maschi, sono aggressivi: ma anche le donne non scherzano, io ne ho viste che davano volentieri una mano a inchiodare sulla croce persone a loro non gradite (non scherzo, visto con i miei occhi in Libano).
> Questa aggressività può essere rivolta a proteggere (le persone e le cose che ci sono care) e può essere rivolta a distruggere (le persone e le cose che sono care ad altri; qui non affronto il caso in cui si distruggono persone e cose care a noi).
> Non è possibile espiantare l'aggressività dall'uomo, specie dal maschio. Se lo si fa, per esempio rimbambendolo sin dall'infanzia di pacifismo e di non violenza obbligatoria, insieme all'organo espiantato cattivo (l'aggressività) vengono via anche caratteristiche utili e buone (per esempio la capacità e la voglia di proteggere i più deboli dall'aggressione di altri uomini che invece l'organo aggressività ce l'hanno ancora).
> ...


Capito tutto anche che non vorrei un uomo come te al mio fianco.
Quello che hai scritto nell'ultima parte dovrebbe farti capire che tutta la parte prima è appunto inutile


----------



## sarastro (29 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ecco.. Quindi se ho ben capito il meccanismo, la donna importante che ti tradì, in sostanza è stata come "fatta persa" subito dopo la scoperta, e quindi non più riconoscibile da te come la tua donna..
> 
> E a quel punto, la vendetta era giustamente verso chi riconoscervi essere l autore di questo incontrovertibile meccanismo di perdita della tua donna..
> 
> Ho interpretato male?


Non usiamo lo stesso linguaggio, comunque il succo è questo: che quando ho scoperto che mi tradiva, mi si è rivoltata l'anima; l'idea di ritrovarmici nel letto, di scambiare con lei parole d'amore, mi faceva orrore. In breve, non avevo più nessunissima voglia di vederla. Poi naturalmente continuavo a esserle profondamente legato. Ma com'è noto, il nerbo dell'amore e dell'odio è lo stesso. Col tempo, dall'orrore sono giunto al sollievo dell'indifferenza (non è stato facile).


----------



## sarastro (29 Maggio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Capito tutto anche che non vorrei un uomo come te al mio fianco.
> Quello che hai scritto nell'ultima parte dovrebbe farti capire che tutta la parte prima è appunto inutile


Ma non sei già sposata con due o tre frequentatori del forum? 

Quanto al resto, capisco il tuo punto di vista, così femminile. Forse, potresti prendere in considerazione l'ipotesi che la realtà, che è molto grande, comprenda entrambe le cose: "la prima parte", cioè il conflitto, anche sanguinoso, e l'anima con le sue gioie e i suoi dolori. Guarda che anche gli uomini che usano la violenza hanno l'anima...


----------



## Nocciola (29 Maggio 2016)

sarastro ha detto:


> Ma non sei già sposata con due o tre frequentatori del forum?
> 
> Quanto al resto, capisco il tuo punto di vista, così femminile. Forse, potresti prendere in considerazione l'ipotesi che la realtà, che è molto grande, comprenda entrambe le cose: "la prima parte", cioè il conflitto, anche sanguinoso, e l'anima con le sue gioie e i suoi dolori. Guarda che anche gli uomini che usano la violenza hanno l'anima...


Che abbiano un'anima non c'è dubbio sono solo uomini che non mi interessano. Tutto qui
Per il resto vedo che leggi il forum da un po,,..


----------



## Skorpio (29 Maggio 2016)

sarastro ha detto:


> Non usiamo lo stesso linguaggio, comunque il succo è questo: che quando ho scoperto che mi tradiva, mi si è rivoltata l'anima; l'idea di ritrovarmici nel letto, di scambiare con lei parole d'amore, mi faceva orrore. In breve, *non avevo più nessunissima voglia di vederla*. Poi naturalmente continuavo a esserle profondamente legato. Ma com'è noto, il nerbo dell'amore e dell'odio è lo stesso. Col tempo, dall'orrore sono giunto al sollievo dell'indifferenza (non è stato facile).


io ti leggo benissimo...

se non avevi più alcuna voglia di vederla (vedi neretto), vuol dire che l'hai eliminata dalla tua visuale affettiva..

ed è un meccanismo comprensibilissimo.. 

hai avuto davanti la tua visuale la tua donna e il terzo amante.. 2 figure.
una l'hai eliminata dalla tua visuale, e hai con l'altra regolato i conti...

è un meccanismo che comprendo benissimo, io stesso l'ho provato, ma ho cambiato il soggetto da eliminare, e cioè l'amante terzo

faccio una fatica incredibile a capire alcuni meccanismi per cui ci si indirizza ora verso l'uno, ora verso l'altro...
senza eliminare una delle 2 figure che si hanno davanti (la propria donna - il terzo uomo)


----------



## sarastro (29 Maggio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Che abbiano un'anima non c'è dubbio sono solo uomini che non mi interessano. Tutto qui
> Per il resto vedo che leggi il forum da un po,,..


Sono capitato qui per caso (una ricerca su google per tutt'altro, nella query c'era anche la parola "tradimenti"), l'ho trovato molto interessante. Ho letto questa discussione quasi per intero, prima di intervenire, mi sembra la cortesia minima.


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Maggio 2016)

sarastro ha detto:


> Sono capitato qui per caso (una ricerca su google per tutt'altro, nella query c'era anche la parola "tradimenti"), l'ho trovato molto interessante. Ho letto questa discussione quasi per intero, prima di intervenire, mi sembra la cortesia minima.


Benvenuto, come mai hai scelto questo avatar ?
per il resto mi sembri piuttosto arrabbiato con il mondo


----------



## MariLea (29 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> io ti leggo benissimo...
> 
> se non avevi più alcuna voglia di vederla (vedi neretto), vuol dire che l'hai eliminata dalla tua visuale affettiva..
> 
> ...


Che vuol dire che hai eliminato l'amante?


----------



## ologramma (29 Maggio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Benvenuto, come mai hai scelto questo avatar ?
> per il resto mi sembri piuttosto arrabbiato con il mondo


è un ex militare tutto di un pezzo o lo è anche ora ?


----------



## Nocciola (29 Maggio 2016)

sarastro ha detto:


> Sono capitato qui per caso (una ricerca su google per tutt'altro, nella query c'era anche la parola "tradimenti"), l'ho trovato molto interessante. Ho letto questa discussione quasi per intero, prima di intervenire, mi sembra la cortesia minima.


Benvenuto anche se non diventerai il 5^ marito


----------



## sarastro (29 Maggio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Benvenuto, come mai hai scelto questo avatar ?
> per il resto mi sembri piuttosto arrabbiato con il mondo


Grazie, sei molto gentile. Per la verità non sono affatto arrabbiato col mondo, è anche un periodo che le cose mi vanno bene.

L'avatar l'ho scelto perchè ho 60 anni, più o meno l'età di Gigi Rizzi in questa foto (è morto poco dopo, faccio scongiuri). Gigi Rizzi, che ho avuto il piacere di conoscere (e al quale mi sono ben guardato di presentare amiche a cui tenessi in modo particolare) è stato un supermito della mia gioventù. Ti guardi le sue foto da giovane con l'incantevole Brigitte Bardot, con la quale, senza ausilio di soldi e di fama, ebbe una bella storia, e capisci perchè. 



MaiLea ha detto:


> Che vuol dire che hai eliminato l'amante?


Direi che "eliminato" è metaforico 



ologramma ha detto:


> è un ex militare tutto di un pezzo o lo è anche ora ?


tutto di un pezzo nel senso che non mi sono rotto niente di importante lanciandomi col paracadute.



farfalla ha detto:


> Benvenuto anche se non diventerai il 5^ marito


Grazie mille. Mi contenterò di diventare tuo amico, se non hai nulla in contrario.:nuke:


----------



## MariLea (29 Maggio 2016)

sarastro ha detto:


> Direi che "eliminato" è metaforico


mica tanto :rotfl:


----------



## ologramma (29 Maggio 2016)

sarastro ha detto:


> tutto di un pezzo nel senso che non mi sono rotto niente di importante lanciandomi col paracadute.


no ,perchè hai nominato la folgore ed essendo una decina  ( quasi)di anni più grande so cosa significava farne parte :up:


----------



## Divì (29 Maggio 2016)

Benvenuto, Sarastro. 
Diciamo che il tuo approccio alla questione è .....da paracadutista della Folgore 
sarà un piacere discorrere con te.


----------



## sarastro (29 Maggio 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> no ,perchè hai nominato la folgore ed essendo una decina  ( quasi)di anni più grande so cosa significava farne parte :up:


Certo, scherzavo. Sei stato nella Folgore anche tu?


----------



## sarastro (29 Maggio 2016)

Divì ha detto:


> Benvenuto, Sarastro.
> Diciamo che il tuo approccio alla questione è .....da paracadutista della Folgore
> sarà un piacere discorrere con te.



Grazie mille, piacere reciproco.


----------



## ologramma (29 Maggio 2016)

sarastro ha detto:


> Certo, scherzavo. Sei stato nella Folgore anche tu?


no imboscato in ufficio  nell'aeronautica militare vicino casa con il pernotto era il tempo della partita Italia Germania 4 a 3


----------



## ologramma (29 Maggio 2016)

sarastro ha detto:


> Certo, scherzavo. Sei stato nella Folgore anche tu?


no imboscato in ufficio  nell'aeronautica militare vicino casa con il pernotto era il tempo della partita Italia Germania 4 a 3
Ben arrivato :up: qui in questa valle di lacrime


----------



## sarastro (29 Maggio 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> no imboscato in ufficio  nell'aeronautica militare vicino casa con il pernotto era il tempo della partita Italia Germania 4 a 3


Bei tempi (e però la naja te la sei fatta anche tu)


----------



## ologramma (29 Maggio 2016)

sarastro ha detto:


> Bei tempi (e però la naja te la sei fatta anche tu)


13 mesi e venti giorni , non so di dove sei io ero in viale giulio cesare a due passi da casa


----------



## sarastro (29 Maggio 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> 13 mesi e venti giorni , non so di dove sei io ero in viale giulio cesare a due passi da casa


Anche così, è sempre naja. Ai ragazzi di oggi farebbe bene.


----------



## Nicka (29 Maggio 2016)

sarastro ha detto:


> Se qualcuno è interessato a scendere nei dettagli, mi metto a disposizione.


Ottimo. Spero vivamente qualcuno lo faccia.


----------



## Tulipmoon (29 Maggio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi scopi la moglie.
> ABBATTETEMI





Nicka ha detto:


> Fai una cosa, curati.


:rotfl::rotfl:



sarastro ha detto:


> Cara farfallina, sono un ex ufficiale della Folgore (no, non sono un fascista) e sono stato in guerra (Libano, Somalia). Da queste mie esperienze ho tratto alcuni insegnamenti. Uno, molto importante, è il seguente.
> Gli uomini, in particolare i maschi, sono aggressivi: ma anche le donne non scherzano, io ne ho viste che davano volentieri una mano a inchiodare sulla croce persone a loro non gradite (non scherzo, visto con i miei occhi in Libano).
> Questa aggressività può essere rivolta a proteggere (le persone e le cose che ci sono care) e può essere rivolta a distruggere (le persone e le cose che sono care ad altri; qui non affronto il caso in cui si distruggono persone e cose care a noi).
> Non è possibile espiantare l'aggressività dall'uomo, specie dal maschio. Se lo si fa, per esempio rimbambendolo sin dall'infanzia di pacifismo e di non violenza obbligatoria, insieme all'organo espiantato cattivo (l'aggressività) vengono via anche caratteristiche utili e buone (per esempio la capacità e la voglia di proteggere i più deboli dall'aggressione di altri uomini che invece l'organo aggressività ce l'hanno ancora).
> ...



Ora capisco molte cose. Preferisco un mondo di chiacchiere e di "psicologicamente storpi".


----------



## Mary The Philips (29 Maggio 2016)

sarastro ha detto:


> Certo, scherzavo. Sei stato nella Folgore anche tu?



Mi marito Folgore e Somalia  (e pure  un cugino e il mio migliore amico: so tutto :singleeye


----------



## sarastro (29 Maggio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Mi marito Folgore e Somalia  (e pure  un cugino e il mio migliore amico: so tutto :singleeye



Allora sei della Folgore anche tu

Mi spiace per i tuoi che si siano persi il Libano, eravamo comandati come mai più è successo in seguito (in Somalia ahi ahi ahi). Grande soldato, il generale Angioni...

Salutami i tuoi folgorini:up:


----------



## Skorpio (29 Maggio 2016)

*...*



MaiLea ha detto:


> Che vuol dire che hai eliminato l'amante?


Beh.. Mi sembrava chiaro..
Eliminato emotivamente dal contesto della situazione


----------



## Caciottina (29 Maggio 2016)

Insomma un giro di fasci...


----------



## Falcor (29 Maggio 2016)

[MENTION=6746]sarastro[/MENTION] io ti amo già. Ma sei il padre di icliff? Sprizzi testosterone da ogni poro.


----------



## Tulipmoon (29 Maggio 2016)

sarastro ha detto:


> Concordo, e aggiungo qualcosina, se sono troppo cinico mi scuso sin d'ora.
> La moglie e il suo amante se la sono cavata con molto, molto, molto poco. Lei, colta in flagrante, si è presa qualche sberla e stop.


Ah certo....ma spiegami una cosa: allora il discorso dell'aggressività come protezione va a farsi fottere dico bene? O sarebbe una specie di insegnamento per lei nella tua visione?


----------



## sarastro (29 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> @_sarastro_ io ti amo già. Ma sei il padre di icliff? Sprizzi testosterone da ogni poro.


grazie, ti ricambio nei limiti del possibile. icliff non lo conosco, non mi risultano parentele. quanto al testosterone, sei gentile ma ormai sono un mite vecchietto.


----------



## Falcor (29 Maggio 2016)

Tulipmoon ha detto:


> Ah certo....ma spiegami una cosa: allora il discorso dell'aggressività come protezione va a farsi fottere dico bene? O sarebbe una specie di insegnamento per lei nella tua visione?


Ma che vuoi tu. Sarastro ha ragione. Non ti conosco ma sembri la figlia di quei genitori hippie che passavano i pomeriggi a farsi le canne mentre i nostri soldati ci proteggevano. Vergogna.


----------



## sarastro (29 Maggio 2016)

Tulipmoon ha detto:


> Ah certo....ma spiegami una cosa: allora il discorso dell'aggressività come protezione va a farsi fottere dico bene? O sarebbe una specie di insegnamento per lei nella tua visione?


Picchiare le donne non va bene mai, ripeto mai. Poi non mi sento di fare la morale a questo poveretto che becca la moglie in flagrante e le allunga un paio di sberle (non mi pare che l'abbia mandata all'ospedale). Gli è scappata la mano, tutto qui.


----------



## Caciottina (29 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Ma che vuoi tu. Sarastro ha ragione. Non ti conosco ma sembri la figlia di quei genitori hippie che passavano i pomeriggi a farsi le canne mentre i nostri soldati ci proteggevano. Vergogna.


Ma vergognati tu


----------



## Nicka (29 Maggio 2016)

Tulipmoon ha detto:


> Ah certo....ma spiegami una cosa: allora il discorso dell'aggressività come protezione va a farsi fottere dico bene? O sarebbe una specie di insegnamento per lei nella tua visione?


_Quando torni a casa la sera, picchia tua moglie. Tu non sai perchè, ma lei lo sa benissimo.
_
Facciamone un mantra...


----------



## sarastro (29 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> _Quando torni a casa la sera, picchia tua moglie. Tu non sai perchè, ma lei lo sa benissimo.
> _
> Facciamone un mantra...


quelli sono i cinesi...


----------



## Foglia (29 Maggio 2016)

Alzare le mani e' la peggior sconfitta del proprio essere umano.


----------



## bettypage (29 Maggio 2016)

Bell'ambiente la folgore...


----------



## Nicka (29 Maggio 2016)

sarastro ha detto:


> quelli sono i cinesi...


Ma non mi dire...


----------



## sarastro (29 Maggio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Bell'ambiente la folgore...


dai, betty, perchè sparlare di qualcuno e qualcosa che non conosci?


----------



## bettypage (29 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma non mi dire...


Capra...torna a espiare:rotfl:
(Tvucdbf)


----------



## sarastro (29 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma non mi dire...


è un proverbio cinese. è anche uno scherzo.


----------



## bettypage (29 Maggio 2016)

sarastro ha detto:


> dai, betty, perchè sparlare di qualcuno e qualcosa che non conosci?


Perché  mio cognato era nella folgore.


----------



## sarastro (29 Maggio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Perché  mio cognato era nella folgore.


si è trovato male?


----------



## bettypage (29 Maggio 2016)

sarastro ha detto:


> si è trovato male?


Premesso che ahimè non ho granché considerazione di certi suoi ragionamenti, il fatto che lui non si sia trovato male non sposta di una virgola la mia opinione sulla folgore.


----------



## Nicka (29 Maggio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Capra...torna a espiare:rotfl:
> (Tvucdbf)


Bè, l'importante è che quello informato sia Sarastro...siamo in buonissime mani...

My dear, vieni a paracadutarti con me attraversando un cielo stellato, tenendoci per mano e guardando la luna piena, rimbalzando sul nostro ammmore e cadendo su un tappeto di fragole e cuoricini, circondate da mille minipony magici che vomitano arcobaleni, che formano tante piccole cascate di giuoia e felicitudine!? :inlove:

Dopo questa immagine sopprimetemi...


----------



## sarastro (29 Maggio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Premesso che ahimè non ho granché considerazione di certi suoi ragionamenti, il fatto che lui non si sia trovato male non sposta di una virgola la mia opinione sulla folgore.


Non c'è problema, siamo in un paese libero, più o meno.


----------



## bettypage (29 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Bè, l'importante è che quello informato sia Sarastro...siamo in buonissime mani...
> 
> My dear, vieni a paracadutarti con me attraversando un cielo stellato, tenendoci per mano e guardando la luna piena, rimbalzando sul nostro ammmore e cadendo su un tappeto di fragole e cuoricini, circondate da mille minipony magici che vomitano arcobaleni, che formano tante piccole cascate di giuoia e felicitudine!? :inlove:
> 
> Dopo questa immagine sopprimetemi...


Oh come sei poetica tonight, my honey


----------



## bettypage (29 Maggio 2016)

sarastro ha detto:


> Non c'è problema, siamo in un paese libero, più o meno.


È quel più o meno che ci frega


----------



## sarastro (29 Maggio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> È quel più o meno che ci frega


Vero. Però la colpa del più o meno non è della Folgore.


----------



## Nicka (29 Maggio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Oh come sei poetica tonight, my honey


Devo aver mangiato qualcosa di strano...


----------



## bettypage (29 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Devo aver mangiato qualcosa di strano...


Basta che sia legale


----------



## bettypage (29 Maggio 2016)

sarastro ha detto:


> Vero. Però la colpa del più o meno non è della Folgore.


Be' diciamo che l 'Italia non è la folgore


----------



## sarastro (29 Maggio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Be' diciamo che l 'Italia non è la folgore


Poco ma sicuro. Qualcuno, non credo tu, aggiungerebbe "purtroppo"...


----------



## Brunetta (29 Maggio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi scopi la moglie.
> ABBATTETEMI


Quoto.

Ditemi che non tutti gli uomini pensano così. Sono ancora in tempo per farmi suora.


----------



## bettypage (29 Maggio 2016)

sarastro ha detto:


> Poco ma sicuro. Qualcuno, non credo tu, aggiungerebbe "purtroppo"...


Uhm io infatti agiungerei "per fortuna" infatti


----------



## Ecate (29 Maggio 2016)

sarastro ha detto:


> dai, betty, perchè sparlare di qualcuno e qualcosa che non conosci?


Più che altro non condivido l'attribuire all'ambiente militare alcune tue posizioni che non si condividono.


----------



## bettypage (29 Maggio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quoto.
> 
> Ditemi che non tutti gli uomini pensano così. Sono ancora in tempo per farmi suora.


Sarebbe un mondo peggiore se così fosse, non farti suora ma abbi fede nel Uomo


----------



## sarastro (29 Maggio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Più che altro non condivido l'attribuire all'ambiente militare alcune tue posizioni che non si condividono.


Giustissimo. Io qui parlo per me, non su commissione delle FFAA. Se dico cavolate, sono cavolate mie e stop.


----------



## Ecate (29 Maggio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quoto.
> 
> Ditemi che non tutti gli uomini pensano così. Sono ancora in tempo per farmi suora.


Io ti dico che non tutti i militari la pensano così


----------



## Nicka (29 Maggio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Io ti dico che non tutti i militari la pensano così


E io lo confermo.


----------



## sarastro (29 Maggio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quoto.
> 
> Ditemi che non tutti gli uomini pensano così. Sono ancora in tempo per farmi suora.


Ti consiglio le Orsoline, hanno un gran bell'abito.


----------



## Skorpio (29 Maggio 2016)

*...*



Ecate ha detto:


> Più che altro non condivido l'attribuire all'ambiente militare alcune tue posizioni che non si condividono.


Infatti
Generalizzare è umiliante, specialmente per un corpo militare importante come la Folgore.

Anche Parolisi era un militare, era sposato con moglie e figli, e aveva una amante.
E ha ucciso la moglie, perché svelò la relazione.

Questo non vuol dire che tutti i militari hanno una amante, e come la moglie li scopre, la uccidono.

Questa discussione è veramente surreale


----------



## sarastro (29 Maggio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Io ti dico che non tutti i militari la pensano così


non tutti i militari, e non tutti gli uomini, la DICONO così...


----------



## kikko64 (29 Maggio 2016)

sarastro ha detto:


> No, non mi è capitato. Sono vedovo, non mi risulta che mia moglie mi abbia tradito. Mi hanno tradito altre donne, una importante. Non c'erano figli di mezzo. Ho piantato lei e ho menato lui. Dopo averlo menato mi sono sentito molto meglio. Specifico: il dolore del tradimento è rimasto per un bel pezzo. Mi ha fatto molto meno male l'offesa al mio orgoglio, in misura direttamente proporzionale al dolore fisico che ho inflitto a lui.


Cioè scusa ?? ho capito bene ?? la "tua" donna ti tradisce e tu meni l'altro ??? 
capisco menare quello che ti ha rubato la bicicletta ... che mica può impedirglielo ... ma mi risulta (magari sbaglio eh) che quando lei ha fatto sesso con questo tizio probabilmente e sottolineo _probabilmente_ ... lei era giusto un attimino ... consenziente ...  
Vorrei farTi presente che qui non siamo nel Borneo ... qui non vige la legge della giungla ... e la legge del taglione di biblica memoria era già stata superata ai tempi di quel tizio che scese dalla montagna con le tavole della legge.

Che poi se mai dovessi incontrare un tipo come te in un parcheggio mentre riaccompagno sua moglie ... il suo problema non sarebbe quello di sapere quando io uscirò dall'ospedale, bensì quando lui uscirà di galera...


----------



## Nicka (29 Maggio 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Cioè scusa ?? ho capito bene ?? la "tua" donna ti tradisce e tu meni l'altro ???
> capisco menare quello che ti ha rubato la bicicletta ... che mica può impedirglielo ... ma mi risulta (magari sbaglio eh) che quando lei ha fatto sesso con questo tizio probabilmente e sottolineo _probabilmente_ ... lei era giusto un attimino ... consenziente ...
> Vorrei farTi presente che qui non siamo nel Borneo ... qui non vige la legge della giungla ... e la legge del taglione di biblica memoria era già stata superata ai tempi di quel tizio che scese dalla montagna con le tavole della legge.
> 
> Che poi se mai dovessi incontrare un tipo come te in un parcheggio mentre riaccompagno sua moglie ... il suo problema non sarebbe quello di sapere quando io uscirò dall'ospedale, bensì quando lui uscirà di galera...


E' quello che si tenta di dire da giorni e giorni ormai...


----------



## Brunetta (29 Maggio 2016)

Per me il  "nuovo" utente è un troll.
Si sta divertendo molto.


----------



## sarastro (29 Maggio 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Cioè scusa ?? ho capito bene ?? la "tua" donna ti tradisce e tu meni l'altro ???
> capisco menare quello che ti ha rubato la bicicletta ... che mica può impedirglielo ... ma mi risulta (magari sbaglio eh) che quando lei ha fatto sesso con questo tizio probabilmente e sottolineo _probabilmente_ ... lei era giusto un attimino ... consenziente ...
> Vorrei farTi presente che qui non siamo nel Borneo ... qui non vige la legge della giungla ... e la legge del taglione di biblica memoria era già stata superata ai tempi di quel tizio che scese dalla montagna con le tavole della legge.
> 
> *Che poi se mai dovessi incontrare un tipo come te in un parcheggio mentre riaccompagno sua moglie *... il suo problema non sarebbe quello di sapere quando io uscirò dall'ospedale, bensì quando lui uscirà di galera...


Arrivi tardi, sono vedovo. 
Quanto al resto, le motivazioni etc. le ho illustrate nei post precedenti. Poi ognuno la pensa come vuole.


----------



## Ecate (29 Maggio 2016)

sarastro ha detto:


> Giustissimo. Io qui parlo per me, non su commissione delle FFAA. Se dico cavolate, sono cavolate mie e stop.


Sarastro io sono in totale disaccordo con quello che tu hai detto a riguardo del rapporto tra uomini e donne.
Hai applicato ai rapporti sentimentali delle regole che sono valide altrove.
Sono giorni che io e mio marito con mille esempi ci sforziamo di spiegare ai bimbi che non si alzano le mani in risposta ad offese verbali ma che si alzano solo per difendersi.
Menare l'amante per me è assurdo quasi come multarlo.
Detto questo, se l'eventuale falla del tuo discorso viene attribuita ad un'ipotetica ideologia, a mio modo di vedere è pregiudizio.


----------



## Tessa (29 Maggio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me il  "nuovo" utente è un troll.
> Si sta divertendo molto.


No purtroppo rappresenta un pensiero diffuso che preferisco far finta di non sapere...


----------



## Ecate (29 Maggio 2016)

sarastro ha detto:


> non tutti i militari, e non tutti gli uomini, la DICONO così...


Sarastro tu mi hai fatto uscire gli occhi dalle orbite quando hai detto a farfalla che il suo era un punto di vista tipicamente femminile 
ma la questione "vendetta sì/vendetta no" sul rivale in amore è gender free


----------



## sarastro (29 Maggio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me il  "nuovo" utente è un troll.
> Si sta divertendo molto.


Non so bene che cosa voglia dire "troll". Se vuole dire che scrivo cose che non penso solo per dare noia, non è così. Scrivo quel che penso. Se do noia mi spiace, basta che me lo diciate e tolgo il disturbo. 

Poi è vero che mi diverto anche, perchè mi piace il battibecco, e trovo francamente un po' buffo fare tante storie su una cosa che a me pare così normale e prevedibile: che quando una persona è tradita si voglia vendicare, eventualmente anche menando. 

Poi capisco che alla maggioranza degli italiani, che non hanno più nessuna familiarità con la minima violenza fisica, l'idea di qualche pugno in faccia dato o preso faccia tanta impressione. A parte la mia esperienza militare, quando ero ragazzino (ho 60 anni, non trecento) era più che normale prendersi a pugni per le più varie e futili ragioni. Figuriamoci quando le ragioni sono tutt'altro che futili. 

Comunque, ripeto: se do fastidio, me lo dite e tolgo il disturbo.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Maggio 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Cioè scusa ?? ho capito bene ?? la "tua" donna ti tradisce e tu meni l'altro ???
> capisco menare quello che ti ha rubato la bicicletta ... che mica può impedirglielo ... ma mi risulta (magari sbaglio eh) che quando lei ha fatto sesso con questo tizio probabilmente e sottolineo _probabilmente_ ... lei era giusto un attimino ... consenziente ...
> Vorrei farTi presente che qui non siamo nel Borneo ... qui non vige la legge della giungla ... e la legge del taglione di biblica memoria era già stata superata ai tempi di quel tizio che scese dalla montagna con le tavole della legge.
> 
> Che poi se mai dovessi incontrare un tipo come te in un parcheggio mentre riaccompagno sua moglie ... il suo problema non sarebbe quello di sapere quando io uscirò dall'ospedale, bensì quando lui uscirà di galera...


E poi ci sono gli uomini............
Impara [MENTION=6746]sarastro[/MENTION]


----------



## Skorpio (29 Maggio 2016)

*...*



sarastro ha detto:


> Non so bene che cosa voglia dire "troll". Se vuole dire che scrivo cose che non penso solo per dare noia, non è così. Scrivo quel che penso. Se do noia mi spiace, basta che me lo diciate e tolgo il disturbo.
> 
> Poi è vero che mi diverto anche, perchè mi piace il battibecco, e trovo francamente un po' buffo fare tante storie su una cosa che a me pare così normale e prevedibile: che quando una persona è tradita si voglia vendicare, eventualmente anche menando.
> 
> ...


A me non dai fastidio, per nulla.
Il movimento fa bene 
Spero tu non ti aspetti medaglie, però..

Resteresti molto deluso...


----------



## perplesso (29 Maggio 2016)

sarastro ha detto:


> Non so bene che cosa voglia dire "troll". Se vuole dire che scrivo cose che non penso solo per dare noia, non è così. Scrivo quel che penso. Se do noia mi spiace, basta che me lo diciate e tolgo il disturbo.
> 
> Poi è vero che mi diverto anche, perchè mi piace il battibecco, e trovo francamente un po' buffo fare tante storie su una cosa che a me pare così normale e prevedibile: che quando una persona è tradita si voglia vendicare, eventualmente anche menando.
> 
> ...


non dai fastdio, puoi proseguire.    ovviamente, non stupirti se non troverai molti consensi su questo tuo specifico pensiero del menare l'amante.


----------



## sarastro (29 Maggio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> E poi ci sono gli uomini............
> Impara @_sarastro_


per la verità, farfalla, uno (non invalido, non vecchio, non alto un metro e dodici) che quando lo prendo a cazzotti (non a tradimento) invece di difendersi e rendermi pan per focaccia mi denuncia io non lo trovo un uomo esemplare, ma sono opinioni.


----------



## Ecate (29 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Infatti
> Generalizzare è umiliante, specialmente per un corpo militare importante come la Folgore.
> 
> Anche Parolisi era un militare, era sposato con moglie e figli, e aveva una amante.
> ...


Parolisi era un vigliacco, violento e indegno della sua divisa.
A me pare surreale citare un simile rifiuto umano in questo contesto


----------



## sarastro (29 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> A me non dai fastidio, per nulla.
> Il movimento fa bene
> Spero tu non ti aspetti medaglie, però..
> 
> Resteresti molto deluso...


Grazie. No, non mi aspetto nessuna medaglia.


----------



## kikko64 (29 Maggio 2016)

sarastro ha detto:


> Arrivi tardi, sono vedovo.
> Quanto al resto, le motivazioni etc. le ho illustrate nei post precedenti. Poi ognuno la pensa come vuole.


lo avevo letto che sei vedovo ... infatti ho scritto "*un tipo come te"*
Magari leggi meglio un'altra volta ...

Ma giusto per puntualizzare un concetto che mi sta a cuore e che riguarda le regole della convivenza civile (altrimenti chiamate Leggi dello Stato), non mi risulta che fare sesso con la moglie/marito di di un'altro/a sia un reato ... mentre sono abbastanza sicuro che lo sia picchiare qualcuno, che sia la "Tua" donna o il suo amante o anche il ladro che ti ha rubato la bici... 
questo a prescindere dalle tue motivazioni etc. che hai "illustrato" nei post precedenti


----------



## sarastro (29 Maggio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> non dai fastdio, puoi proseguire.    ovviamente, non stupirti se non troverai molti consensi su questo tuo specifico pensiero del menare l'amante.


Grazie. La polemica non mi dà noia, e non mi candido alle elezioni.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Maggio 2016)

sarastro ha detto:


> per la verità, farfalla, uno (non invalido, non vecchio, non alto un metro e dodici) che quando lo prendo a cazzotti (non a tradimento) invece di difendersi e rendermi pan per focaccia mi denuncia io non lo trovo un uomo esemplare, ma sono opinioni.


Abbiamo stabilito che non abbiamo molto in comune 
Io apprezzo quello che invece che alzarti le mani ti denuncia


----------



## kikko64 (29 Maggio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Io ti dico che non tutti i militari la pensano così


Concordo ...

Tanto per riagganciarmi anche al discorso della gestione dello stress ... io ho fatto il servizio militare da volontario all'inizio degli anni 80 in un reparto "speciale" dell'esercito ... settimane di addestramento per insegnarci a gestire le situazioni sotto stress ... privazione del sonno per giorni (anche 6 o 7 consecutivi) con attività fisiche (diurne e notturne) alternate a teoria in aula e test di valutazione scritti ... su duecento allievi fummo selezionati in due plotoni (24 uomini) che poi vennero dirottati nel ... soccorso alpino ... perché nel frattempo la situazione geo-politica era cambiata e non c'era più bisogno di noi.

Quindi una certa formazione militare ce l'ho ... e malgrado questo i discorsi sarastro non riesco proprio a capirli ed apprezzarli ... limite mio eh ... 

P.S. a noi quelli della Folgore ci facevano un baffo ...


----------



## sarastro (29 Maggio 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> lo avevo letto che sei vedovo ... infatti ho scritto "*un tipo come te"*
> Magari leggi meglio un'altra volta ...
> 
> Ma giusto per puntualizzare un concetto che mi sta a cuore e che riguarda le regole della convivenza civile (altrimenti chiamate Leggi dello Stato), non mi risulta che fare sesso con la moglie/marito di di un'altro/a sia un reato ... mentre sono abbastanza sicuro che lo sia picchiare qualcuno, che sia la "Tua" donna o il suo amante o anche il ladro che ti ha rubato la bici...
> questo a prescindere dalle tue motivazioni etc. che hai "illustrato" nei post precedenti


Sì, l'adulterio non è un reato, l'aggressione sì. E allora? E' il forum "saremo avvocati"?


----------



## perplesso (29 Maggio 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Concordo ...
> 
> Tanto per riagganciarmi anche al discorso della gestione dello stress ... io ho fatto il servizio militare da volontario all'inizio degli anni 80 in un reparto "speciale" dell'esercito ... settimane di addestramento per insegnarci a gestire le situazioni sotto stress ... privazione del sonno per giorni (anche 6 o 7 consecutivi) con attività fisiche (diurne e notturne) alternate a teoria in aula e test di valutazione scritti ... su duecento allievi fummo selezionati in due plotoni (24 uomini) che poi vennero dirottati nel ... soccorso alpino ... perché nel frattempo la situazione geo-politica era cambiata e non c'era più bisogno di noi.
> 
> ...


battaglione Monte Cervino?


----------



## Ecate (29 Maggio 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> lo avevo letto che sei vedovo ... infatti ho scritto "*un tipo come te"*
> Magari leggi meglio un'altra volta ...
> 
> Ma giusto per puntualizzare un concetto che mi sta a cuore e che riguarda le regole della convivenza civile (altrimenti chiamate Leggi dello Stato), non mi risulta che fare sesso con la moglie/marito di di un'altro/a sia un reato ... mentre sono abbastanza sicuro che lo sia picchiare qualcuno, che sia la "Tua" donna o il suo amante o anche il ladro che ti ha rubato la bici...
> questo a prescindere dalle tue motivazioni etc. che hai "illustrato" nei post precedenti


Mannò dai
se non ci sono lesioni gravi al ladro un bel cartone con calcio in culo ci sta


----------



## sarastro (29 Maggio 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Concordo ...
> 
> Tanto per riagganciarmi anche al discorso della gestione dello stress ... io ho fatto il servizio militare da volontario all'inizio degli anni 80 in un reparto "speciale" dell'esercito ... settimane di addestramento per insegnarci a gestire le situazioni sotto stress ... privazione del sonno per giorni (anche 6 o 7 consecutivi) con attività fisiche (diurne e notturne) alternate a teoria in aula e test di valutazione scritti ... su duecento allievi fummo selezionati in due plotoni (24 uomini) che poi vennero dirottati nel ... soccorso alpino ... perché nel frattempo la situazione geo-politica era cambiata e non c'era più bisogno di noi.
> 
> ...


Sì, me l'hanno detto che da sonnambuli avevate menato tutto il Col Moschin. Chapeau.


----------



## kikko64 (29 Maggio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> battaglione Monte Cervino?


Qualcosa del genere ... ricognitori alpini ... i due plotoni vennero sciolti e non più ricostituiti alla fine della nostra ferma ... alcuni di noi rimasero nell'esercito con incarichi da istruttori ... io mi congedai sergente maggiore.


----------



## sarastro (29 Maggio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> battaglione Monte Cervino?


Monte Palla.


----------



## MariLea (29 Maggio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me il  "nuovo" utente è un troll.
> Si sta divertendo molto.


Però le orsoline no...
l'abito delle suore di San Vincenzo è stato sempre il più sexy 
stava bene pure a totò


----------



## sarastro (29 Maggio 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> *Qualcosa del genere *... ricognitori alpini ... i due plotoni vennero sciolti e non più ricostituiti alla fine della nostra ferma ... alcuni di noi rimasero nell'esercito con incarichi da istruttori ... io mi congedai sergente maggiore.


To', a me non risultava che nelle FFAA italiane ci fosse il battaglione "qualcosa del genere". E' vero che manco da un po', il progresso non si ferma.


----------



## perplesso (29 Maggio 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Qualcosa del genere ... ricognitori alpini ... i due plotoni vennero sciolti e non più ricostituiti alla fine della nostra ferma ... alcuni di noi rimasero nell'esercito con incarichi da istruttori ... io mi congedai sergente maggiore.


plotone esploratori Smalp.    definitivamente sciolto nel 1989, mi pare.


----------



## MariLea (29 Maggio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Parolisi era un vigliacco, violento e indegno della sua divisa.
> A me pare surreale citare un simile rifiuto umano in questo contesto


Quoto! proprio fuori luogo.


----------



## kikko64 (29 Maggio 2016)

sarastro ha detto:


> Sì, me l'hanno detto che da sonnambuli avevate menato tutto il Col Moschin. Chapeau.


Spiacente ma noi non menavamo proprio nessuno ... informati su cosa fanno i ricognitori dell'esercito ...


----------



## Nicka (29 Maggio 2016)

Vediamo se riesco a farmi capire:

NESSUNO VI SCOPA LA MOGLIE E QUINDI MERITA DI ESSERE MENATO PER QUESTO. 

Signori miei...le donne sono esseri pensanti con una vagina che ogni tanto decidono di usare con un altro.
Non è una proprietà e chi decide di scopare con lei è solo parte in causa, come e quanto lei.


----------



## Nicka (29 Maggio 2016)

MaiLea ha detto:


> Quoto! proprio fuori luogo.


Quoto pure io.
Sono basita da questa discussione.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Vediamo se riesco a farmi capire:
> 
> NESSUNO VI SCOPA LA MOGLIE E QUINDI MERITA DI ESSERE MENATO PER QUESTO.
> 
> ...


Visto che mi dicono che abbia qualche marito vuoi diventare mia moglie!


----------



## sarastro (30 Maggio 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Spiacente ma noi non menavamo proprio nessuno ... informati su cosa fanno i ricognitori dell'esercito ...


Guarda caro che era uno scherzo. I ricognitori lo so cosa fanno, non so cosa vuoi fare tu. Vuoi prendere per il culo me? E prendimi per il culo, non sono permaloso. Vuoi fare il figo? e fai il figo, contento te contenti tutti. 
Vuoi prendere per il culo la Folgore? E allora sciacquati la bocca col sapone e vattene affanbagno, impara a portare rispetto a qualcosa che vale più di te e di me.


----------



## Ecate (30 Maggio 2016)

sarastro ha detto:


> per la verità, farfalla, uno (non invalido, non vecchio, non alto un metro e dodici) che quando lo prendo a cazzotti (non a tradimento) invece di difendersi e rendermi pan per focaccia mi denuncia io non lo trovo un uomo esemplare, ma sono opinioni.


Non tutti hanno interesse a raccogliere il guanto


----------



## Brunetta (30 Maggio 2016)

MaiLea ha detto:


> Però le orsoline no...
> l'abito delle suore di San Vincenzo è stato sempre il più sexy
> stava bene pure a totò
> View attachment 11695


Vada per le San Vincenzo! Potrei perfino risultare un po' più carina


----------



## Nicka (30 Maggio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Visto che mi dicono che abbia qualche marito vuoi diventare mia moglie!


Io qui colpisco solo le donne... 
Passo sull'altra sponda, mi conviene...


----------



## Tara (30 Maggio 2016)

*Risposta non convenzionale*

il pensiero di lei nuda tra le braccia sue mi ha divorato nei mesi,,,le tristezza..amarezza ..tutto..
non so,,non me la sento di mollare tutto..lei dice che mi ama,.,,che e' stata una cazzata,,

Ciao Uomo, 


Tua moglie, dopo anni di matrimonio fedele, ha sentito il bisogno di un tocco diverso ed ha messo il suo corpo fra le braccia di un altro uomo. Questo fa di lei una cattiva persona? Una pessima madre o una cattiva moglie? Sminuisce te come marito o uomo?  No.

Il tradimento a volte e' quello esattamente quello che e': una necessaria rottura dalla routine quotidiana. 

Quindi smettila di sentirti sminuito, quello che e' successo non ha nulla a che fare con la tua mascolinita' e non dovrebbe ferire il tuo orgoglio.


----------



## oscuro (30 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



kikko64 ha detto:


> lo avevo letto che sei vedovo ... infatti ho scritto "*un tipo come te"*
> Magari leggi meglio un'altra volta ...
> 
> Ma giusto per puntualizzare un concetto che mi sta a cuore e che riguarda le regole della convivenza civile (altrimenti chiamate Leggi dello Stato), non mi risulta che fare sesso con la moglie/marito di di un'altro/a sia un reato ... mentre sono abbastanza sicuro che lo sia picchiare qualcuno, che sia la "Tua" donna o il suo amante o anche il ladro che ti ha rubato la bici...
> questo a prescindere dalle tue motivazioni etc. che hai "illustrato" nei post precedenti


Sarastro estremizza dei concetti,e spero che stia volutamente esagerando,spero.
Menare il soggetto che si tromba tua moglie è veramente fuori dalla grazia di dio,come è FUORI DALLA GRAZIA DI DIO,andarsi a riprendere la moglie ogni volta che ha dato del tu ad un altro pisello.....!
Certo non rappresenterà un reato,ma davvero la dice lunga sulla fine poco dignitosa che hanno fatto tanti uomini.


----------



## Ross (30 Maggio 2016)

sarastro ha detto:


> Guarda caro che era uno scherzo. I ricognitori lo so cosa fanno, non so cosa vuoi fare tu. Vuoi prendere per il culo me? E prendimi per il culo, non sono permaloso. Vuoi fare il figo? e fai il figo, contento te contenti tutti.
> Vuoi prendere per il culo la Folgore? E allora sciacquati la bocca col sapone e vattene affanbagno, impara a portare rispetto a qualcosa che vale più di te e di me.


Mica hai un simpatico nipotino di nome sheva, che si divertiva amabilmente a pigliare per il culo il forum intero?

Chiedo...hai visto mai.

Ti immagino con la faccia del Sergente Maggiore Hartman. 
Quanto dici assomiglia molto a quel che cerchiamo educatamente di tenere nascosto. 
Non mi dispiaci. Ci sta uno come te in questo posto.




Tara ha detto:


> il pensiero di lei nuda tra le braccia sue mi ha divorato nei mesi,,,le tristezza..amarezza ..tutto..
> non so,,non me la sento di mollare tutto..lei dice che mi ama,.,,che e' stata una cazzata,,
> 
> Ciao Uomo,
> ...


Ma necessaria de che? 

Ma de che stai a parlà? Non dovrebbe ferire il tuo orgoglio? Esatto: non DOVREBBE, ma lo fa anche se al posto del pisello hai un dirigibile.


----------



## oscuro (30 Maggio 2016)

*Sarastro*



sarastro ha detto:


> Guarda caro che era uno scherzo. I ricognitori lo so cosa fanno, non so cosa vuoi fare tu. Vuoi prendere per il culo me? E prendimi per il culo, non sono permaloso. Vuoi fare il figo? e fai il figo, contento te contenti tutti.
> Vuoi prendere per il culo la Folgore? E allora sciacquati la bocca col sapone e vattene affanbagno, impara a portare rispetto a qualcosa che vale più di te e di me.


Sarastro,sei appena arrivato,kikko è un solo un moderno,molto moderno!
Qui dentro quando fai discorsi improntati al rispetto,all'onore,alla dignità,all'amor proprio,passi per un fascista e violento.
Qui dentro,ti devi tenere le corna,andar a riprenderti la moglie nelle fratte,far finta che quello che sta nel letto che si sta trombando la tua donna è il falegname che è venuto a sostituire i comodini.
Qui dentro il concetto di uomo è un pò inquinato,qui son molto moderni,meridionali,militari,fascisti,forze dell'ordine,vigili urbani,guardi giurate,guardie svizzere,non son visti di buon occhio....qui dentro se non sei moderno...campi male.
Io sono antico,orgoglioso di essere antico,campo male,ma meglio questo che altro.....


----------



## Brunetta (30 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Mica hai un simpatico nipotino di nome sheva, che si divertiva amabilmente a pigliare per il culo il forum intero?
> 
> Chiedo...hai visto mai.
> 
> ...



Perché questo è il pensiero (nascosto o no) degli uomini? Le leggi le hanno fatte altri uomini che, evidentemente, non trovano più accettabile che si possa considerare la partner e le sue scelte come attinenti all'onore dell'uomo.
Capisco che la legislazione italiana è cambiata da solo poco più di trent'anni e quindi siete figli di chi avrebbe potuto usufruire delle ragioni di onore, ma questo impulso non vi sconcerta?


----------



## Ross (30 Maggio 2016)

*Ma anche no*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché questo è il pensiero (nascosto o no) degli uomini? Le leggi le hanno fatte altri uomini che, evidentemente, non trovano più accettabile che si possa considerare la partner e le sue scelte come attinenti all'onore dell'uomo.
> Capisco che la legislazione italiana è cambiata da solo poco più di trent'anni e quindi siete figli di chi avrebbe potuto usufruire delle ragioni di onore, ma questo impulso non vi sconcerta?


Affatto, Bruni. 

Ma tu non hai mai detto a qualcuno 'adesso ti metto le mani addosso'? 
Magari a uno stronzo che se la prendeva con lo scemo del villaggio? 
Neanche una volta...suppongo.

Si dice 'agire di istinto' anche perchè si fa in modo impulsivo, senza curarsi troppo delle convenzioni o delle regole.
Queste ultime vengono in seconda battuta...dopo che abbiamo ripreso il controllo delle nostre emozioni.


----------



## Skorpio (30 Maggio 2016)

*...*

Eccomi!!
Sono già in ritardo per l alza bandiera!!
Mi devo abituare ma faccio in un volo..
Sono da Bosco e da riviera!!

Ross.. Ti puzza di Sheva??

Che buffo... Per me ha il sapore di Buscopann 

Sensibilità diverse....


----------



## danny (30 Maggio 2016)

sarastro ha detto:


> Si chiama vendetta. Non è carina, ma funziona. Dopo, il tono dell'umore migliora in modo esponenziale. Secondo me meglio menarlo, ma l'importante è vendicarsi. Mi scopi la moglie? Ti sei divertito? Ok, adesso mi diverto io e ti fratturo il setto nasale, oppure ti scoperchio l'altarino con la moglie tua (o anche, se possibile, me la scopo io).
> *Primitivo? Certo. Perchè invece scopare, tradire, etc. è ce lo siamo inventati tre mesi fa?*


In effetti, la miglior risposta finora mai scritta:up:.


----------



## Ross (30 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Eccomi!!
> Sono già in ritardo per l alza bandiera!!
> Mi devo abituare ma faccio in un volo..
> Sono da Bosco e da riviera!!
> ...



Mi puzza di chi conosca già meglio di me le regole del gioco, pur essendo appena atterrato in pista.
Dico Sheva perchè abile furbetto.

Mi piace, comunque. Sta bene uno così da queste parti.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Affatto, Bruni.
> 
> Ma tu non hai mai detto a qualcuno 'adesso ti metto le mani addosso'?
> Magari a uno stronzo che se la prendeva con lo scemo del villaggio?
> ...


Ma è proprio sull'istinto che mi interrogherei.

A parte che distinguere tra istinto e cultura è difficile perché in certi ambienti anche tra ragazze si agisce in modo simile.

Per me c'è una differenza abissale tra la rabbia che provo vedendo delle violenze nei confronti dei deboli e l'idea di dovere difendere il mio onore, orgoglio scagliandomi contro l'amante del partner. Ma è proprio il fatto che quasi unanimemente le donne vi dicano che sembra una reazione da coccodrillo non vi scuote, il fatto che le ragioni di onore siano state abrogate non vi fa sospettare qualcosa?


----------



## Nocciola (30 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sarastro,sei appena arrivato,kikko è un solo un moderno,molto moderno!
> Qui dentro quando fai discorsi improntati al rispetto,all'onore,alla dignità,all'amor proprio,passi per un fascista e violento.
> Qui dentro,ti devi tenere le corna,andar a riprenderti la moglie nelle fratte,far finta che quello che sta nel letto che si sta trombando la tua donna è il falegname che è venuto a sostituire i comodini.
> Qui dentro il concetto di uomo è un pò inquinato,qui son molto moderni,meridionali,militari,fascisti,forze dell'ordine,vigili urbani,guardi giurate,guardie svizzere,non son visti di buon occhio....qui dentro se non sei moderno...campi male.
> Io sono antico,orgoglioso di essere antico,campo male,ma meglio questo che altro.....


Questa è una di quelle rare volte in cui non condivido quwllo che scrivi 
Spero tu non ti stia mettendo sul piano di questo simpatico nuovo utente e se devo scegliere tra un uomo con la sensibilità di Kikko e un uomo che parla di botte e di proprietà verso una donna non avrei alcun dubbio


----------



## Nocciola (30 Maggio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma è proprio sull'istinto che mi interrogherei.
> 
> A parte che distinguere tra istinto e cultura è difficile perché in certi ambienti anche tra ragazze si agisce in modo simile.
> 
> Per me c'è una differenza abissale tra la rabbia che provo vedendo delle violenze nei confronti dei deboli e l'idea di dovere difendere il mio onore, orgoglio scagliandomi contro l'amante del partner. Ma è proprio il fatto che quasi unanimemente le donne vi dicano che sembra una reazione da coccodrillo non vi scuote, il fatto che le ragioni di onore siano state abrogate non vi fa sospettare qualcosa?


Quoto


----------



## Ross (30 Maggio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma è proprio sull'istinto che mi interrogherei.
> 
> A parte che distinguere tra istinto e cultura è difficile perché in certi ambienti anche tra ragazze si agisce in modo simile.
> 
> Per me c'è una differenza abissale tra la rabbia che provo vedendo delle violenze nei confronti dei deboli e l'idea di dovere difendere il mio onore, orgoglio scagliandomi contro l'amante del partner. Ma è proprio il fatto che quasi unanimemente le donne vi dicano che sembra una reazione da coccodrillo non vi scuote, il fatto che le ragioni di onore siano state abrogate non vi fa sospettare qualcosa?



Se non fossimo quantomeno influenzati da ragioni legate alla sfera dell'emotività, probabilmente non saremmo neanche in grado di innamorarci. 
Si cede all'impulso di tirare un pugno per un fallaccio sul campo da calcio, se ci girano i coglioni...si cede all'impulso di baciare una certa ragazza, se ci ha fatto perdere la testa.

Pochi istanti entrambi, nei quali non siamo in grado di valutare accuratamente cosa stiamo combinando. 

Certo non pensiamo alle regole del vivere civile...magari un secondo dopo aver preso in faccia l'amico di vecchia data ci mettiamo a piangere con lui per il naso rotto...magari dopo essere rientrati a casa sporchi di rossetto ci ricordiamo di avere una famiglia.


----------



## danny (30 Maggio 2016)

Sgombriamo il campo dalla questione di genere.
Mia moglie avrebbe messo tranquillamente le mani addosso a una mia eventuale amante.
Quando poco dopo sposati ha letto le mail (in chiaro e per nulla nascoste) di una mia ex che mi chiedeva come stavo, dopo il matrimonio, le ha risposto cattivissima dicendole di non farsi più sentire.
Abbiamo litigato fortemente per questa cosa perché secondo me non si doveva permettere, però lei così ha sgombrato il campo da questa ragazza.
Che è scomparsa dalla mia vita.
E ha ottenuto lo scopo.
Se non si fosse comportata così, io avrei mantenuto il legame con lei.
Questa è possessività e appartiene sia agli uomini che alle donne.
E' negativa?
E' meglio essere traditi o essere possessivi?
Certo, sarebbe meglio essere sempre innamorati e felici ma non è mai così, lo sappiamo.
A voi la scelta.


----------



## Mary The Philips (30 Maggio 2016)

sarastro ha detto:


> Allora sei della Folgore anche tu



Ho frequentato un'università parificata i cui cardini erano ordine e disciplina; tali caratteristiche mi sono servite ad imparare come NON avrei dovuto/voluto esercitare la mia professione da "grande" :up:


----------



## danny (30 Maggio 2016)

Un'altra considerazione.
Quando mia moglie mi tradiva abbiamo fatto delle furiose litigate.
Me la prendevo, come suggerivate sempre voi, sempre con lei.
Col risultato che appena girato l'angolo, di nascosto, quando non potevo vederli, lui c'era sempre ed era sempre gentile e disponibile.
E la consolava.
Spesso si ha necessità di allontanare anche lui.
Perché se lui non ha niente da perdere, ha gioco facile.
Un marito (ma anche una moglie) geloso potrebbe essere un buon deterrente, in molti casi, anche per gli amanti.
Nel caso opposto, comunque, un marito (o una moglie) molto permissivi sono un incentivo a vivere le situazioni che si presentano con grande tranquillità, senza grandi timori.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Maggio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Un'altra considerazione.
> Quando mia moglie mi tradiva abbiamo fatto delle furiose litigate.
> Me la prendevo, come suggerivate sempre voi, sempre con lei.
> Col risultato che appena girato l'angolo, di nascosto, quando non potevo vederli, lui c'era sempre ed era sempre gentile e disponibile.
> ...


Lui si faceva vivi perché lei glielo permetteva e le piaceva farsi consolare 
Se una donna sta lontana da mio marito perché intervengo io mentre lui la vorrebbe ancora lì non capisco dove sia la soddisfazione


----------



## Mary The Philips (30 Maggio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Sgombriamo il campo dalla questione di genere.
> Mia moglie avrebbe messo tranquillamente le mani addosso a una mia eventuale amante.
> Quando poco dopo sposati ha letto le mail (in chiaro e per nulla nascoste) di una mia ex che mi chiedeva come stavo, dopo il matrimonio, le ha risposto cattivissima dicendole di non farsi più sentire.
> Abbiamo litigato fortemente per questa cosa perché secondo me non si doveva permettere, però lei così ha sgombrato il campo da questa ragazza.
> ...


Anch'io scoprii, parecchi anni fa, alcuni scambi fra mio marito e una psicologa; niente di particolare, ma non sapevo nulla di quest'amicizia e mi sono urtata. Me la sono presa moltissimo con lui per non avermelo detto, ma due paroline le ho dette anche a lei, stellina, che neanche sapeva della mia esistenza. L'obiettivo di farla sparire l'ho raggiunto, ma la merda non era lei, che non mi doveva nulla. Probabilmente anche mio marito avrebbe continuato il legame con lei se non fossi intervenuta, ma l'unico senso che intravedo in questo essere guardiani del faro è una sorta di gratificante dimostrazione tecnico-pratica dell'attaccamento, nient'altro. In sostanza una pratica inutile, seppure soddisfacente istinti primordiali di possesso spicciolo.


----------



## ologramma (30 Maggio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Lui si faceva vivi perché *lei glielo permetteva e le piaceva farsi consolare*
> Se una donna sta lontana da mio marito perché intervengo io mentre lui la vorrebbe ancora lì non capisco dove sia la soddisfazione


ecco a cosa serve l'amante


----------



## Mary The Philips (30 Maggio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Un'altra considerazione.
> Quando mia moglie mi tradiva abbiamo fatto delle furiose litigate.
> Me la prendevo, come suggerivate sempre voi, sempre con lei.
> Col risultato che appena girato l'angolo, di nascosto, quando non potevo vederli, lui c'era sempre ed era sempre gentile e disponibile.
> ...


Forse non è tanto questione di essere permissivi quanto di non essere appieno sul pezzo, concentrati solo su una tessera e non su tutto il puzzle. Una visione d'insieme, amante compreso, da riverberare sul coniuge e su tutte le parti in ballo per me è importante per se stessi, per capire bene.


----------



## oscuro (30 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



farfalla ha detto:


> Questa è una di quelle rare volte in cui non condivido quwllo che scrivi
> Spero tu non ti stia mettendo sul piano di questo simpatico nuovo utente e se devo scegliere tra un uomo con la sensibilità di Kikko e un uomo che parla di botte e di proprietà verso una donna non avrei alcun dubbio


Farfalla,ho condannato gli eccessi di sarastro,ma sinceramente non mi ritrovo nella maniera più assoluta nei comportamenti di kikko.
Per il resto io so bene gli insulti e i fascista che mi son beccato qui dentro,per nn avere idee moderne....


----------



## Minerva (30 Maggio 2016)

assomigli alla buonanima di gigi rizzi ...l'ultimo playboy


----------



## Nocciola (30 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Farfalla,ho condannato gli eccessi di sarastro,ma sinceramente non mi ritrovo nella maniera più assoluta nei comportamenti di kikko.
> Per il resto io so bene gli insulti e i fascista che mi son beccato qui dentro,per nn avere idee moderne....


Tra non essere moderno (che poi che significa?) e essere violento e sentirmi considerare un oggetto di proprietà c'è una bella differenza


----------



## Tessa (30 Maggio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> assomigli alla buonanima di gigi rizzi ...l'ultimo playboy


L'avatar E' la foto di Gigi Rizzi.
Un suo mito, claro.


----------



## oscuro (30 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



Skorpio ha detto:


> Eccomi!!
> Sono già in ritardo per l alza bandiera!!
> Mi devo abituare ma faccio in un volo..
> Sono da Bosco e da riviera!!
> ...


Tenente,lei non è nuovo a questi ritardi.
Si ritenga punito.
Voglio entro 30 min giustificazioni scritte sulla mia scrivania,poi al generale sarastro sarò lieto di riferire personalmente.


----------



## danny (30 Maggio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Lui si faceva vivi *perché lei glielo permetteva* e le piaceva farsi consolare
> Se una donna sta lontana da mio marito perché intervengo io mentre lui la vorrebbe ancora lì non capisco dove sia la soddisfazione


Ovvio. Era il suo amante.


----------



## Skorpio (30 Maggio 2016)

*...*



oscuro ha detto:


> Tenente,lei non è nuovo a questi ritardi.
> Si ritenga punito.
> Voglio entro 30 min giustificazioni scritte sulla mia scrivania,poi al generale sarastro sarò lieto di riferire personalmente.


Ho dovuto picchiare un gruppetto di zotici ciclisti che non ha rispettato uno stop, e poi ho perso tempo a bruciargli le biciclette.

Non mi prendeva il fuoco, e sono dovuto andare a far benzina al distributore più vicino, ma non avevo il recipiente per la benzina e sono dovuto andare al super a acquistarlo...

Ho perso un po di tempo e speso 60 euro tra recipiente e benzina, ma ora sto proprio bene.. Ne è valsa la pena. 

Mi scuso per il ritardo..


----------



## Jim Cain (30 Maggio 2016)

sarastro ha detto:


> Si chiama vendetta. Non è carina, ma funziona. Dopo, il tono dell'umore migliora in modo esponenziale. Secondo me meglio menarlo, ma l'importante è vendicarsi. Mi scopi la moglie? Ti sei divertito? Ok, adesso mi diverto io e ti fratturo il setto nasale, oppure ti scoperchio l'altarino con la moglie tua (o anche, se possibile, me la scopo io).
> Primitivo? Certo. Perchè invece scopare, tradire, etc. è ce lo siamo inventati tre mesi fa?


Ma tu da dove sbuchi ? 
A parte gli scherzi, condivido quanto da te scritto, in relazione al concetto di 'vendetta' in generale. Poi, se si può evitare di usare le mani tanto di guadagnato...


----------



## danny (30 Maggio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Anch'io scoprii, parecchi anni fa, alcuni scambi fra mio marito e una psicologa; niente di particolare, ma non sapevo nulla di quest'amicizia e mi sono urtata. Me la sono presa moltissimo con lui per non avermelo detto, ma due paroline le ho dette anche a lei, stellina, che neanche sapeva della mia esistenza. L'obiettivo di farla sparire l'ho raggiunto, ma la merda non era lei, che non mi doveva nulla. Probabilmente anche mio marito avrebbe continuato il legame con lei se non fossi intervenuta, ma l'unico senso che intravedo in questo essere guardiani del faro è una sorta di gratificante dimostrazione tecnico-pratica dell'attaccamento, nient'altro. *In sostanza una pratica inutile, seppure soddisfacente istinti primordiali di possesso spicciolo*.





ologramma ha detto:


> ecco a cosa serve l'amante



Oggi si conta molto sull'autodeterminazione.
Ogni persona così diventa responsabile delle proprie scelte.
Questo richiede molta maturità da parte degli elementi coinvolti e un certo soffocamento degli istinti primordiali, come puntualizzi tu.
Però questa dovrebbe valere per tutti gli istinti.
Se si controlla in un rapporto la possessività, dovrebbe altrettanto essere tenuto sotto  controllo il desiderio sessuale al di fuori di questo rapporto, come pure l'aggressività durante litigi e discussioni.
In un momento in cui si dà libero sfogo agli istinti sessuali non tenendo conto dei legami che abbiamo sottoscritto, non comprendo perché si dovrebbe pretendere il controllo di altri istinti.


----------



## oscuro (30 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



Skorpio ha detto:


> Ho dovuto picchiare un gruppetto di zotici ciclisti che non ha rispettato uno stop, e poi ho perso tempo a bruciargli le biciclette.
> 
> Non mi prendeva il fuoco, e sono dovuto andare a far benzina al distributore più vicino, ma non avevo il recipiente per la benzina e sono dovuto andare al super a acquistarlo...
> 
> ...


Tenente,i ciclisti erano cornuti?di sinistra?in caso affermativo,sarò orgoglioso di avanzare una proposta di lode al Generale Sarastro.
Tenente,questo sito va normalizzato,tenente confido nella sua fattiva collaborazione,diamo una ripulita a questi cialtroni,provinciali del cazzo.
Il Generale sarà contento del suo operato.
Benissimo,io mi assento per motivi logistici,lascio a lei l'ordine del forum.


----------



## Foglia (30 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ho dovuto picchiare un gruppetto di zotici ciclisti che non ha rispettato uno stop, e poi ho perso tempo a bruciargli le biciclette.
> 
> Non mi prendeva il fuoco, e sono dovuto andare a far benzina al distributore più vicino, ma non avevo il recipiente per la benzina e sono dovuto andare al super a acquistarlo...
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## ologramma (30 Maggio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Oggi si conta molto sull'autodeterminazione.
> Ogni persona così diventa responsabile delle proprie scelte.
> Questo richiede molta maturità da parte degli elementi coinvolti e un certo soffocamento degli istinti primordiali, come puntualizzi tu.
> Però questa dovrebbe valere per tutti gli istinti.
> ...


losai che ti capisco volevo essere solo ironico con farfalla, scusa


----------



## marietto (30 Maggio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Oggi si conta molto sull'autodeterminazione.
> Ogni persona così diventa responsabile delle proprie scelte.
> Questo richiede molta maturità da parte degli elementi coinvolti e un certo soffocamento degli istinti primordiali, come puntualizzi tu.
> Però questa dovrebbe valere per tutti gli istinti.
> ...


Per me Danny oggi sei da verde ad ogni intervento. :up:


----------



## oscuro (30 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



ologramma ha detto:


> losai che ti capisco volevo essere solo ironico con farfalla, scusa


Scusa un cazzo soldato.
Questo atteggiamento da pijanculo servile non è permesso.
Segnalerò il suo comportamento al generale,si ritenga punito cazzo.


----------



## bettypage (30 Maggio 2016)

Ma mi pare che vengano condannati tutti gli atti scorretti: tradimento, violenza verbale e fisica. Nessuno ha mai giustificato un tradimento. Che si cerchi di comprenderne il perché e il per come non vuol dire che sia accettabile.


----------



## Jim Cain (30 Maggio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Un'altra considerazione.
> Quando mia moglie mi tradiva abbiamo fatto delle furiose litigate.
> Me la prendevo, come suggerivate sempre voi, sempre con lei.
> Col risultato che appena girato l'angolo, di nascosto, quando non potevo vederli, lui c'era sempre ed era sempre gentile e disponibile.
> ...


Magari le litigate erano create ad arte proprio per giustificare a sé stessa il fatto di tenere i piedi in due scarpe...


----------



## ologramma (30 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Scusa un cazzo soldato.
> Questo atteggiamento da pijanculo servile non è permesso.
> Segnalerò il suo comportamento al generale,si ritenga punito cazzo.


ce rifai vedi che qualcuno non gradisce , poi che ne sai che rapporto c'è tra me e danny?


----------



## oscuro (30 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



ologramma ha detto:


> ce rifai vedi che qualcuno non gradisce , poi che ne sai che rapporto c'è tra me e danny?


Il problema è di chi non gradisce,il Generale Sarastro è stato chiaro.Basta atteggiamenti da maschietti dalle mutande fragili,petto in fuori e cazzo dritto soldato.
Spero non ci sia nessun tipo di rapporto soldato,parlando di due persone di sesso maschile,soldato.
Si ritenga punito,lei comincia davvero male,soldato.


----------



## ivanl (30 Maggio 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Per me Danny oggi sei da verde ad ogni intervento. :up:


Oggi concordo anche io :up:


----------



## ologramma (30 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il problema è di chi non gradisce,il Generale Sarastro è stato chiaro.Basta atteggiamenti da maschietti dalle mutande fragili,petto in fuori e cazzo dritto soldato.
> Spero non ci sia nessun tipo di rapporto soldato,parlando di due persone di sesso maschile,soldato.
> Si ritenga punito,lei comincia davvero male,soldato.


la cortesia non può essere fraintesa quindi non mi ritengo punito mi ribello


----------



## oscuro (30 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



ologramma ha detto:


> la cortesia non può essere fraintesa quindi non mi ritengo punito mi ribello


Lei si ribella?soldato lei sarà consegnato al carcere militare,presenterò istanza di carcerazione al generale Sarastro.IO stabilisco cosa sia cortesia,e cosa sia atteggiamento da pijanculo furente.Lei è un pjanculo furente..soldato.
Molto male


----------



## danny (30 Maggio 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Magari le litigate erano create ad arte proprio per giustificare a sé stessa il fatto di tenere i piedi in due scarpe...


No, le litigate erano conseguenza della scoperta del tradimento.
Discussioni ovviamente conseguenza della mia rabbia.


----------



## Jim Cain (30 Maggio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> No, le litigate erano conseguenza della scoperta del tradimento.
> Discussioni ovviamente conseguenza della mia rabbia.


Benissimo (anzi,malissimo).
E in costanza di tradimento (prima che lo scoprissi) ricordi maggiore conflittualità ? 
Parlo soprattutto di quella creata 'ad arte', quelle litigate delle quali poi non ti riuscivi a spiegare la natura..


----------



## sarastro (30 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Mica hai un simpatico nipotino di nome sheva, che si divertiva amabilmente a pigliare per il culo il forum intero?
> 
> Chiedo...hai visto mai.
> 
> ...


Grazie mille per l'accoglienza. Non ho nipotini di nome sheva (non ho nipotini, i miei due figli sono ancora giovani, 20 e 18 anni). Non somiglio per niente al serg. Hartman, nei tratti somatici e di carattere. Sono una persona educata e mite, non un attaccabrighe. Mai sfiorato una donna con un un buffetto. Porto gli occhiali, amo la musica classica, sono lettore appassionato di romanzi e poesie in tre lingue, con le donne mi piace molto parlare in confidenza, e per quel che ho imparato ascoltandole sarò sempre riconoscente. 
Poi, non vivendo su Marte mi rendo conto che quel che scrivo, dicendo banalmente quel che penso, suoni un po' ostico. Fossimo a una cena eviterei, perchè non sono un provocatore e non mi piace guastare la festa a nessuno. 
Però, la penso così. La pensa più o meno così anche la schiacciante maggioranza dell'umanità (non qui e oggi in Occidente, è vero). E' perchè la schiacciante maggioranza dell'umanità è composta da barbari arretrati e stupidi e invece noi siamo civili, intelligenti e avanzati? Forse: ma forse anche no. 
Invito a pensarci su un momento, e butto lì un tema di riflessione.
La sfera erotica (tutta, dal sadomaso al matrimonio d'amore) fa parte del sacro (c'è il sacro bianco e il sacro nero, con tante sfumature di grigio in mezzo, molte più di 50). Chi tocca il sacro, magari senza volere e pensarci, tocca una dimensione dell'anima umana che è molto, molto vicina alle fonti della vita (non è un caso che tra sfera erotica e riproduzione umana ci sia un rapporto necessario). 
E' così strano e impensabile che chi viene toccato dal tradimento in quella sfera sacra reagisca, eventualmente anche con la violenza? Che cos'è il tradimento se non una dissacrazione, per il tradito che sia profondamente legato a chi lo tradisce? 
L'istinto di conservazione non si attiva soltanto per la conservazione della vita fisica, ma anche per la conservazione di quel che rende la vita degna di essere vissuta.


----------



## Tulipmoon (30 Maggio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Sgombriamo il campo dalla questione di genere.
> *Mia moglie avrebbe messo tranquillamente le mani addosso a una mia eventuale amante.*
> Quando poco dopo sposati ha letto le mail (in chiaro e per nulla nascoste) di una mia ex che mi chiedeva come stavo, dopo il matrimonio, *le ha risposto cattivissima dicendole di non farsi più sentire*.
> Abbiamo litigato fortemente per questa cosa perché secondo me non si doveva permettere, però lei così ha sgombrato il campo da questa ragazza.
> ...



Ma infatti non è che se lo fa una donna va bene eh! 

Tua moglie ha mandato una mail...e ha fatto bene, poi stava a te o alla tua ex, se il rapporto era importante, non lasciare che ciò portasse alla rottura dei contatti....

Ma una mail o messaggio che sia uno lo può benissimo mandare.


----------



## Tulipmoon (30 Maggio 2016)

sarastro ha detto:


> La pensa più o meno così anche la schiacciante maggioranza dell'umanità (non qui e oggi in Occidente, è vero). E' perchè la schiacciante maggioranza dell'umanità è composta da barbari arretrati e stupidi e invece noi siamo civili, intelligenti e avanzati? Forse: ma forse anche no.


Ma forse anche si eh? 

Anche se lo siamo sempre troppo poco guardandomi intorno, e non parlo solo di questi discorsi sull'istinto e la violenza. Ma tant'è.


----------



## kikko64 (30 Maggio 2016)

Quello che io non concepisco è il considerare la/il propria/o compagna/o come una propiertà privata da "difendere" dagli attacchi di queste orde fameliche di amanti ...

qui non è questione di essere moderni o meno ... è questione di essere civili o meno

frasi come quella che segue non le trovo "antiche" le trovo semplicemente incivili :

_"omissis ...Ora, se uno mi entra in casa non invitato e lo becco, reagisco. Se mi frega la macchina e lo becco, reagisco. Se mi ammazza il cane e lo becco, reagisco. Se mi ruba la doppietta lasciatami da mio padre e lo becco, reagisco. *Se invece rovista con le sue manine una parte intima e profonda dell'anima mia e lo becco, non dovrei reagire? Ma perchè?*" 
_
Per il semplice motivo ché se qualcuno ha"rovistato con le sue manine una parte intima e profonda dell'anima mia" lo ha fatto solo e soltanto perché quella parte "intima e profonda dell'anima tua" non è altro che un essere umano esattamente come te, che glielo ha concesso in piena libertà, forte di quel "*libero arbitrio"* che lo distingue dall'animale.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Maggio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Ovvio. Era il suo amante.


Ovvio un paio di palle in quella situazione 
Li doveva dimostrare chi era la persona più importante per lei


----------



## sarastro (30 Maggio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché questo è il pensiero (nascosto o no) degli uomini? Le leggi le hanno fatte altri uomini che, evidentemente, non trovano più accettabile che si possa considerare la partner e le sue scelte come attinenti all'onore dell'uomo.
> Capisco che la legislazione italiana è cambiata da solo poco più di trent'anni e quindi siete figli di chi avrebbe potuto usufruire delle ragioni di onore, *ma questo impulso non vi sconcerta*?


No. A me sconcerta l'uomo che questo impulso *non *ce l'ha. Tra l'altro, è un impulso che si radica in un fatto elementare, noto a tutti gli uomini (maschi): e cioè che scoprire di essere traditi fa veramente male al cazzo, è un'umiliazione che nuoce fortemente alla funzionalità erettile. Sperimentare l'impotenza, per un uomo, è veramente brutto. 
Non so se hai mai fatto caso: ci sono tanti giochi nei quali un gruppo di uomini (maschi) cerca di ficcare la palla nella porta difesa da altri uomini (maschi). Secondo te che cosa simboleggia?

Altro esempio di attualità. Visto le aggressioni degli immigrati alle donne, in Germania, quest'inverno? Secondo te che messaggio volevano mandare? Che si sentivano soli? Escluderei. Volevano mandare il messaggio: "Ci scopiamo le vostre donne, merde che non siete altro, neanche riuscite a difenderle". Il fatto che il messaggio sia stato inviato con la massima chiarezza e che non ci siano state reazioni altrettanto chiare a stretto giro di posta è un pessimo segno e un pronostico anche peggiore per tutti, in particolare per le donne (non solo tedesche). Poi si può dire, "Sono dei barbari, non scendiamo al loro livello". Sì, e quando li incontri per la strada cosa fai?


----------



## Nocciola (30 Maggio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Oggi si conta molto sull'autodeterminazione.
> Ogni persona così diventa responsabile delle proprie scelte.
> Questo richiede molta maturità da parte degli elementi coinvolti e un certo soffocamento degli istinti primordiali, come puntualizzi tu.
> Però questa dovrebbe valere per tutti gli istinti.
> ...


Due cose assolutamente imparagonabili per quel che mi riguarda


----------



## danny (30 Maggio 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Benissimo (anzi,malissimo).
> E in costanza di tradimento (prima che lo scoprissi) ricordi maggiore conflittualità ?
> Parlo soprattutto di quella creata 'ad arte', quelle litigate delle quali poi non ti riuscivi a spiegare la natura..


Mai stata grande conflittualità, a meno che le lamentazioni credo appartenenti a qualsiasi coppia sullo stile "tavoletta del bagno alzata" possano entrarne a far parte.
Le litigate emergevano come conseguenza della mia ansia e dei miei sospetti.
Io credo che se non avessi mai scoperto nulla fin dall'inizio, questo periodo avrei potuto considerarlo come uno dei più sereni tra noi.
Le persone che hanno una storia fuori dal matrimonio a volte a casa sono molto più serene e accondiscendenti.


----------



## Falcor (30 Maggio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ma mi pare che vengano condannati tutti gli atti scorretti: tradimento, violenza verbale e fisica. Nessuno ha mai giustificato un tradimento. Che si cerchi di comprenderne il perché e il per come non vuol dire che sia accettabile.


Oh ma sei seria? Ma che scherzi?

Tradire è lecito, anzi è bello. L'amante è il perno della società su cui si basa ogni principio di correttezza e sani principi.

Poi ci sono i traditi. Quelle persone cattive e viscide che magari osano anche pensare per un secondo di menare l'amante del compagno/a. 

Quindi la mia ragazza mi tradisce? Bene io devo dirle in pieno spirito di carità cristiana di porger anche l'altro orifizio all'amante.

Non sia mai che passo da cavernicolo e antico


----------



## Nocciola (30 Maggio 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Quello che io non concepisco è il considerare la/il propria/o compagna/o come una propiertà privata da "difendere" dagli attacchi di queste orde fameliche di amanti ...
> 
> qui non è questione di essere moderni o meno ... è questione di essere civili o meno
> 
> ...


Standing ovation


----------



## danny (30 Maggio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Due cose assolutamente imparagonabili per quel che mi riguarda


Non solo per te, credo.
Oggi il sesso come pure il raggiungimento di una soddisfazione edonistica del proprio io vengono visti come istinti positivi.
Tutto quello che è controllo sugli altri invece come istinto negativo.
E' la conseguenza di una società che pone l'accento più sull'individuo che sui legami tra le persone.


----------



## Tulipmoon (30 Maggio 2016)

sarastro ha detto:


> Picchiare le donne non va bene mai, ripeto mai. Poi non mi sento di fare la morale a questo poveretto che becca la moglie in flagrante e le allunga un paio di sberle (non mi pare che l'abbia mandata all'ospedale). Gli è scappata la mano, tutto qui.



ah ok, quindi in quel caso du' bottarelle vanno anche bene, anzi è quasi una protezione contro la stupidità di lei che le ha fatto aprire le gambe, quindi sì in un certo senso il tuo discorso sulla aggressività come protezione delle cose che ami rimane in piedi: proteggi lei dalle sue scelte.
Basta che uno non la mandi all'ospedale....sempre che la mano non scappi troppo. Ovvio.


----------



## sarastro (30 Maggio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> assomigli alla buonanima di gigi rizzi ...l'ultimo playboy



Troppo, troppo, troppo buona e generosa, grazie tremila


----------



## Nocciola (30 Maggio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Non solo per te, credo.
> Oggi il sesso come pure il raggiungimento di una soddisfazione edonistica del proprio io vengono visti come istinti positivi.
> Tutto quello che è controllo sugli altri invece come istinto negativo.
> E' la conseguenza di una società che pone l'accento più sull'individuo che sui legami tra le persone.


Non hai capito
Non ho parlato di istinto positivi 
Intanto per quel che mi riguarda l'istinto c'entra poco ma parto dal coinvolgimento e comunque non mi sembra che la violenza verso una persona possa essere minimamente paragonata al sesso che un'altra persona distinta da noi faccia


----------



## Tulipmoon (30 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Oh ma sei seria? Ma che scherzi?
> 
> Tradire è lecito, anzi è bello. L'amante è il perno della società su cui si basa ogni principio di correttezza e sani principi.
> 
> ...


ora ti mangio il capo...ops sto diventando SarastrA


----------



## sarastro (30 Maggio 2016)

Tulipmoon ha detto:


> ah ok, quindi in quel caso du' bottarelle vanno anche bene, anzi è quasi una protezione contro la stupidità di lei che le ha fatto aprire le gambe, quindi sì in un certo senso il tuo discorso sulla aggressività come protezione delle cose che ami rimane in piedi: proteggi lei dalle sue scelte.
> Basta che uno non la mandi all'ospedale....sempre che la mano non scappi troppo. Ovvio.



Ma no, dai...lo sai anche tu che non intendevo questo. Litighiamo pure, ma litighiamo lealmente, non è meglio?


----------



## Falcor (30 Maggio 2016)

Tulipmoon ha detto:


> ora ti mangio il capo...ops sto diventando SarastrA


Ma io ho capito sai che hai già messo gli occhi su sarastro. Buongustaia


----------



## danny (30 Maggio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non hai capito
> Non ho parlato di istinto positivi
> Intanto per quel che mi riguarda l'istinto c'entra poco ma parto dal *coinvolgimento* e comunque non mi sembra che la violenza verso una persona possa essere minimamente paragonata al sesso che un'altra persona distinta da noi faccia


Il coinvolgimento parte sempre da un'attrazione che si è lasciata vivere.
Non siamo animali: ognuno di noi ha  capacità di controllo delle proprie azioni.
Quindi possiamo (dobbiamo) controllare il nostro desiderio verso un altro esattamente come possiamo controllare la nostra rabbia o la voglia di picchiare qualcuno o di sparare al ladro che entra in casa.
Questo tipo di controllo personale determina la civiltà e la sopravvivenza di ogni società, in cui ogni individuo rinuncia a una parte di sé per costituire un tutto più omogeneo.
Nel caso, purtroppo frequente, in cui questo tipo di gestione non funzioni, la società deve necessariamente ricorrere a una sempre maggiore imposizione di regole comuni che ne garantiscano la sopravvivenza e di deterrenti o pene perché vengano rispettate.
In una coppia di persone incapaci di rispettare le regole stabilite all'atto del matrimonio, ci sta che i deterrenti e le pene intervengano ove manchi l'autocontrollo e il senso di responsabilità.
In poche parole, se tu, moglie, non hai nulla da obiettare se esco a giocare a calcetto con gli amici, io non devo approfittarmene andando con un'amante.
Nel momento in cui questo accade, non è solo la fiducia a decadere, ma la capacità di essere responsabili verso l'altro, in tutti i modi.
In pratica, c'è il rischio di tornare a essere un poco più primitivi...


----------



## oscuro (30 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



kikko64 ha detto:


> Quello che io non concepisco è il considerare la/il propria/o compagna/o come una propiertà privata da "difendere" dagli attacchi di queste orde fameliche di amanti ...
> 
> qui non è questione di essere moderni o meno ... è questione di essere civili o meno
> 
> ...


Come non essere d'accordo?
Per lo stesso motivo però,la propria donna,in quanto essere umano,non va considerata una persona incapace di intendere e di volere,da andarsela a riprendere ogni volta che ci fa cornuti, non è una questione di civile o incivile,diventa una questione di rispetto o non rispetto....per entrambi,a dire il vero.


----------



## Tulipmoon (30 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Ma io ho capito sai che hai già messo gli occhi su sarastro. Buongustaia



se dosa bene le mani potrebbe esser divertente:rotfl:


----------



## Foglia (30 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Come non essere d'accordo?
> Per lo stesso motivo però,la propria donna,in quanto essere umano,*non va considerata una persona incapace di intendere e di volere,da andarsela a riprendere ogni volta che ci fa cornuti, non è una questione di civile o incivile,diventa una questione di rispetto o non rispetto*....per entrambi,a dire il vero.


No, mi spiace, per me è una questione di scelta anch'essa.


----------



## Falcor (30 Maggio 2016)

Tulipmoon ha detto:


> se dosa bene le mani potrebbe esser divertente:rotfl:



 [MENTION=6619]Ross[/MENTION] qua ti sta sfuggendo la "polpetta" dal piatto


----------



## oscuro (30 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



Foglia ha detto:


> No, mi spiace, per me è una questione di scelta anch'essa.


Sono sempre scelte quelle che siamo chiamati a fare ogni giorno.Si sceglie anche di rubare,uccidere,sono scelte.A MIO AVVISO,andarsi a riprendere una donna che ci ha tradito svariate volte è una scelta irrispettosa verso noi stessi.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Maggio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Il coinvolgimento parte sempre da un'attrazione che si è lasciata vivere.
> Non siamo animali: ognuno di noi ha  capacità di controllo delle proprie azioni.
> Quindi possiamo (dobbiamo) controllare il nostro desiderio verso un altro esattamente come possiamo controllare la nostra rabbia o la voglia di picchiare qualcuno o di sparare al ladro che entra in casa.
> Questo tipo di controllo personale determina la civiltà e la sopravvivenza di ogni società, in cui ogni individuo rinuncia a una parte di sé per costituire un tutto più omogeneo.
> ...


Se va Be 
Buonasera 
Leggi il testo
Non ho mai detto che non siano cose che si possono evitare, sto dicendo tra che io scopo con uno e te (stabilito che non sono una tua proprietà) lo meno c'è una notevole differenza di istinti. 
Se poi per te sono paragonabili ok ma che io e te non saremmo mai d'accordo sull'argomento mi sembra evidente


----------



## Tulipmoon (30 Maggio 2016)

sarastro ha detto:


> Ma no, dai...lo sai anche tu che non intendevo questo. Litighiamo pure, ma litighiamo lealmente, non è meglio?



ma poi non è divertente. 

E comunque si estremizzo, ma estremizzo quello che hai detto. Perché se è vero che la mano può scappare (ed è SBAGLIATISSIMO), è anche vero che può scappare troppo...quindi la mano NON DEVE scappare.


----------



## Foglia (30 Maggio 2016)

sarastro ha detto:


> Grazie mille per l'accoglienza. Non ho nipotini di nome sheva (non ho nipotini, i miei due figli sono ancora giovani, 20 e 18 anni). Non somiglio per niente al serg. Hartman, nei tratti somatici e di carattere. Sono una persona educata e mite, non un attaccabrighe. Mai sfiorato una donna con un un buffetto. Porto gli occhiali, amo la musica classica, sono lettore appassionato di romanzi e poesie in tre lingue, con le donne mi piace molto parlare in confidenza, e per quel che ho imparato ascoltandole sarò sempre riconoscente.
> Poi, non vivendo su Marte mi rendo conto che quel che scrivo, dicendo banalmente quel che penso, suoni un po' ostico. Fossimo a una cena eviterei, perchè non sono un provocatore e non mi piace guastare la festa a nessuno.
> Però, la penso così. La pensa più o meno così anche la schiacciante maggioranza dell'umanità (non qui e oggi in Occidente, è vero). E' perchè la schiacciante maggioranza dell'umanità è composta da barbari arretrati e stupidi e invece noi siamo civili, intelligenti e avanzati? Forse: ma forse anche no.
> Invito a pensarci su un momento, e butto lì un tema di riflessione.
> ...



No, non è né strano, né impensabile. Chiunque credo "sogni" (almeno una volta) un bel cazzotto in faccia a chi ci ha fatto male.

Converrai tuttavia con me che un conto è un "sogno", un impulso che il più delle volte rimane tale. Un conto (pur sbagliato) è che "a caldo", questo impulso, possa una volta trovare anche sfogo.

Altro conto, caro sarastro, è teorizzare che la violenza ( o lo scoparsi a propria volta la moglie del traditore, così, a sfregio) sia una "medicina". Francamente questo mi lascia senza parole.


----------



## Foglia (30 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sono sempre scelte quelle che siamo chiamati a fare ogni giorno.Si sceglie anche di rubare,uccidere,sono scelte.A MIO AVVISO,andarsi a riprendere una donna che ci ha tradito svariate volte è una scelta irrispettosa verso noi stessi.


In linea di principio, concordo.

Solo in linea di principio, eh, ma concordo.


----------



## sarastro (30 Maggio 2016)

Tulipmoon ha detto:


> *ma poi non è divertente*.
> 
> E comunque si estremizzo, ma estremizzo quello che hai detto. Perché se è vero che la mano può scappare (ed è SBAGLIATISSIMO), è anche vero che può scappare troppo...quindi la mano NON DEVE scappare.



Ah be', se è per divertirsi allora va bene. Quanto alla mano che non deve scappare, certo che non deve scappare. Non si deve picchiare chi non ti può rendere quel che gli dai, è brutto.


----------



## perplesso (30 Maggio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Non solo per te, credo.
> Oggi il sesso come pure il raggiungimento di una soddisfazione edonistica del proprio io vengono visti come istinti positivi.
> Tutto quello che è controllo sugli altri invece come istinto negativo.
> E' la conseguenza di una società che pone l'accento più sull'individuo che sui legami tra le persone.


c'è anche la possibilità di far desiderare il controllo senza essere coercitivi.    ed a quel punto non si pone più la contraddizione.


----------



## oscuro (30 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



sarastro ha detto:


> Ah be', se è per divertirsi allora va bene. Quanto alla mano che non deve scappare, certo che non deve scappare. Non si deve picchiare chi non ti può rendere quel che gli dai, è brutto.


GENERALE.
MI presento:
CAPITANO OSCURO

Spero che con il suo avvento,voleranno calci in culo a questi cialtroni,questi pecoroni,invertebrati.
Cosa posso fare per lei?


----------



## ivanl (30 Maggio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non hai capito
> Non ho parlato di istinto positivi
> Intanto per quel che mi riguarda l'istinto c'entra poco ma parto dal coinvolgimento e comunque non mi sembra che la violenza verso una persona possa essere minimamente paragonata al sesso che un'altra persona distinta da noi faccia


e' pure peggio, infatti. Se io, tradito, vengo te da amante a picchiarti, te lo aspetti pure. Quello che tu, traditore/ice fai al tradito invece e' violenza inaspettata, visto che dovrebbe esserci un patto di rispetto e fiducia.


----------



## sarastro (30 Maggio 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> No, non è né strano, né impensabile. Chiunque credo "sogni" (almeno una volta) un bel cazzotto in faccia a chi ci ha fatto male.
> 
> Converrai tuttavia con me che un conto è un "sogno", un impulso che il più delle volte rimane tale. Un conto (pur sbagliato) è che "a caldo", questo impulso, possa una volta trovare anche sfogo.
> 
> Altro conto, caro sarastro, è teorizzare che la violenza ( o lo scoparsi a propria volta la moglie del traditore, così, a sfregio) sia una "medicina". Francamente questo mi lascia senza parole.


Ma vedi, Foglia: io non è che "teorizzo". Non dico: "è moralmente bene vendicarsi". Dico: "se ti vendichi stai meglio", nel senso che il tuo umore migliora, la ferita dell'umiliazione subita comincia a cicatrizzarsi, e anche a letto le prospettive sono più rosee. Questa, a mio modo di vedere, è una semplice descrizione della realtà. Non collima nè con il catechismo, nè con l'imperativo categorico kantiano,  nè con il codice penale, ma è così.


----------



## sarastro (30 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> GENERALE.
> MI presento:
> CAPITANO OSCURO
> 
> ...



Ciao capitano. Che puoi fare per me? Fare due chiacchiere in compagnia, che ne dici?


----------



## Tulipmoon (30 Maggio 2016)

sarastro ha detto:


> sono lettore appassionato di romanzi e poesie in tre lingue


"leggo 3 lingue....ma PARLO SOLO QUELLA DELLA VIOLENZA"


----------



## oscuro (30 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



sarastro ha detto:


> Ma vedi, Foglia: io non è che "teorizzo". Non dico: "è moralmente bene vendicarsi". Dico: "se ti vendichi stai meglio", nel senso che il tuo umore migliora, la ferita dell'umiliazione subita comincia a cicatrizzarsi, e anche a letto le prospettive sono più rosee. Questa, a mio modo di vedere, è una semplice descrizione della realtà. Non collima nè con il catechismo, nè con l'imperativo categorico kantiano,  nè con il codice penale, ma è così.



Senza tralasciare l'esempio.
Il vendicarsi,cosa sana e giusta,da anche modo di far capire a chi commette azioni sbagliate che ha da rimetterci.
La prossima volta ci penserà due volte.:up:
Dobbiamo assurgere al ruolo di educatori sociali,non dimentichiamolo...


----------



## Foglia (30 Maggio 2016)

sarastro ha detto:


> Ma vedi, Foglia: io non è che "teorizzo". Non dico: "è moralmente bene vendicarsi". Dico: "se ti vendichi stai meglio", nel senso che il tuo umore migliora, la ferita dell'umiliazione subita comincia a cicatrizzarsi, e anche a letto le prospettive sono più rosee. Questa, a mio modo di vedere, è una semplice descrizione della realtà. Non collima nè con il catechismo, nè con l'imperativo categorico kantiano,  nè con il codice penale, ma è così.


Ho capito.

Sei - e resti - cornuto.

Ma vuoi mettere la soddisfazione e il sollievo che porta il dare una sberla alla moglie, una sbarrata al traditore e una scopata alla sua compagna? :up:


----------



## oscuro (30 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



sarastro ha detto:


> Ciao capitano. Che puoi fare per me? Fare due chiacchiere in compagnia, che ne dici?



Generale,basta parole.Qui bisogna agire.Due parole me le faccio al bar,adesso dobbiamo dare una linea,coraggio generale...


----------



## sarastro (30 Maggio 2016)

Tulipmoon ha detto:


> "leggo 3 lingue....ma PARLO SOLO QUELLA DELLA VIOLENZA"
> View attachment 11698


Eccola qua:


----------



## sarastro (30 Maggio 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ho capito.
> 
> Sei - e resti - cornuto.
> 
> Ma vuoi mettere la soddisfazione e il sollievo che porta il dare una sberla alla moglie, una sbarrata al traditore e una scopata alla sua compagna? :up:


La sberla alla moglie l'hai aggiunta tu. Sono contro le sberle alle donne.


----------



## Skorpio (30 Maggio 2016)

*...*



sarastro ha detto:


> Ma vedi, Foglia: io non è che "teorizzo". Non dico: "è moralmente bene vendicarsi". Dico: "se ti vendichi stai meglio", nel senso che il tuo umore migliora, la ferita dell'umiliazione subita comincia a cicatrizzarsi, e anche a letto le prospettive sono più rosee. Questa, a mio modo di vedere, è una semplice descrizione della realtà. Non collima nè con il catechismo, nè con l'imperativo categorico kantiano,  nè con il codice penale, ma è così.


Ma il punto è questo
STAI MEGLIO

prova a descrivere questa sensazione di benessere... Che fai, fischietti per strada? Hai voglia di andare a ballare?
Che succede in te dopo un cazzotto in faccia a un ipotetico uomo che avrebbe una relazione con la tua compagna??

Mi interessa questo "star meglio" che ribadisci...
Lo hai provato?
Che succede di bello?

Sono curioso...


----------



## Brunetta (30 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Se non fossimo quantomeno influenzati da ragioni legate alla sfera dell'emotività, probabilmente non saremmo neanche in grado di innamorarci.
> Si cede all'impulso di tirare un pugno per un fallaccio sul campo da calcio, se ci girano i coglioni...si cede all'impulso di baciare una certa ragazza, se ci ha fatto perdere la testa.
> 
> Pochi istanti entrambi, nei quali non siamo in grado di valutare accuratamente cosa stiamo combinando.
> ...


Sarà per questo motivo che calciatori come Zidane o Totti li considero umanamente poco più di ragazzetti?


----------



## sarastro (30 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Generale,basta parole.Qui bisogna agire.Due parole me le faccio al bar,adesso dobbiamo dare una linea,coraggio generale...


Qua si chiacchiera, mi sembra. O vuoi fare un colpo di Stato?


----------



## Foglia (30 Maggio 2016)

sarastro ha detto:


> La sberla alla moglie l'hai aggiunta tu. Sono contro le sberle alle donne.


Ah bè scusa, allora, pareva di avere letto che "se scappano, è lecito". Vabbè dai, basta scopare a sfregio a quell'altra


----------



## oscuro (30 Maggio 2016)

*No*



sarastro ha detto:


> Qua si chiacchiera, mi sembra. O vuoi fare un colpo di Stato?


Nessun colpo di stato,ma una ripulita a questi cialtroni no?
Onore,rispetto,dignità,e amo proprio.Generale non mi deluda anche lei...cazzo.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Maggio 2016)

sarastro ha detto:


> La sberla alla moglie l'hai aggiunta tu. Sono contro le sberle alle donne.


Ah Be allora sei un signore
Ritiro tutto


----------



## Foglia (30 Maggio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ah Be allora sei un signore
> Ritiro tutto



:carneval:


----------



## Skorpio (30 Maggio 2016)

*...*



farfalla ha detto:


> Ah Be allora sei un signore
> Ritiro tutto


Botte all'amante e fiori alla moglie, con serenata? 
L apoteosi dell' orgoglio maschile! Ah ah!!


----------



## sarastro (30 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma il punto è questo
> STAI MEGLIO
> 
> prova a descrivere questa sensazione di benessere... Che fai, fischietti per strada? Hai voglia di andare a ballare?
> ...


Te l'ho detto ieri, se rammenti. Subire un tradimento umilia e ferisce l'amor proprio, vendicandosi si allevia l'umiliazione e la ferita all'amor proprio. Non ti risolve la vita, non ti porta in paradiso: ti sfoghi un po'. Se dopo il tradimento a letto ti capitava di fare cilecca (succede spesso, perchè il cazzo non è moderno; a me è successo) dopo la cura scopi come prima. 
Poi certo che non risolvi il problema in profondità, certo che non ti renderà felice, certo che il tuo rapporto con la donna che ti ha tradito non migliora per questo e non torna come prima (ma non è più, non sarà MAI più come prima, dopo che lei ti ha tradito).


----------



## danny (30 Maggio 2016)

sarastro ha detto:


> Ma vedi, Foglia: io non è che "teorizzo". Non dico: "è moralmente bene vendicarsi". Dico: "se ti vendichi stai meglio", nel senso che il tuo umore migliora, la ferita dell'umiliazione subita comincia a cicatrizzarsi, e anche a letto le prospettive sono più rosee. Questa, a mio modo di vedere, è una semplice descrizione della realtà. Non collima nè con il catechismo, nè con l'imperativo categorico kantiano,  nè con il codice penale, ma è così.


La rabbia come l'acqua deve trovare sfogo.
O lo fa esternamente su un bersaglio simbolico, come l'amante, o peggio ancora qualche altra vittima ignara (colleghi, dipendenti, vicini di casa, etc) oppure rimane dentro causa danni a noi.
Io confesso di essere stato molto controllato.
Di non aver mai dato sfogo violento alla mia rabbia.
Ho litigato sì, nella maniera meno violenta possibile.
Difatti il mio corpo ne ha risentito.
Credo che la cosa sia collegata.


----------



## danny (30 Maggio 2016)

sarastro ha detto:


> Te l'ho detto ieri, se rammenti. Subire un tradimento umilia e ferisce l'amor proprio, vendicandosi si allevia l'umiliazione e la ferita all'amor proprio. Non ti risolve la vita, non ti porta in paradiso: ti sfoghi un po'. *Se dopo il tradimento a letto ti capitava di fare cilecca* (succede spesso, perchè il cazzo non è moderno; a me è successo) dopo la cura scopi come prima.
> Poi certo che non risolvi il problema in profondità, certo che non ti renderà felice, certo che il tuo rapporto con la donna che ti ha tradito non migliora per questo e non torna come prima (ma non è più, non sarà MAI più come prima, dopo che lei ti ha tradito).


A me è venuta la prostatite.
Forse era meglio che prendevo il treno e me ne andavo dalla tipa di lui.


----------



## Skorpio (30 Maggio 2016)

sarastro ha detto:


> Te l'ho detto ieri, se rammenti. Subire un tradimento umilia e ferisce l'amor proprio, vendicandosi si allevia l'umiliazione e la ferita all'amor proprio. Non ti risolve la vita, non ti porta in paradiso: ti sfoghi un po'. Se dopo il tradimento a letto ti capitava di fare cilecca (succede spesso, perchè il cazzo non è moderno; a me è successo) dopo la cura scopi come prima.
> Poi certo che non risolvi il problema in profondità, certo che non ti renderà felice, certo che il tuo rapporto con la donna che ti ha tradito non migliora per questo e non torna come prima (ma non è più, non sarà MAI più come prima, dopo che lei ti ha tradito).


A te capisco ferisca il tuo amor proprio..
Figurati se a me il cazzo del signor Favati che ha scopato mia moglie, ha la potenza di ferire il mio amor proprio...
No davvero!!


----------



## Nocciola (30 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Botte all'amante e fiori alla moglie, con serenata?
> L apoteosi dell' orgoglio maschile! Ah ah!!


Sono quasi innamorata...


----------



## sarastro (30 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Botte all'amante e fiori alla moglie, con serenata?
> L apoteosi dell' orgoglio maschile! Ah ah!!



E' brutto picchiare chiunque non sia in grado di difendersi. Donne, bambini, invalidi, vecchi, etc. 
Su, dai...


----------



## sarastro (30 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> A te capisco ferisca il tuo amor proprio..
> Figurati se a me il cazzo del signor Favati che ha scopato mia moglie, ha la potenza di ferire il mio amor proprio...
> No davvero!!


Complimenti (sul serio). Io non sono così forte.


----------



## kikko64 (30 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Come non essere d'accordo?
> Per lo stesso motivo però,la propria donna,in quanto essere umano,non va considerata una persona incapace di intendere e di volere,da andarsela a riprendere ogni volta che ci fa cornuti, non è una questione di civile o incivile,diventa una questione di rispetto o non rispetto....per entrambi,a dire il vero.


Vedi Oscuro, anche il fatto che io mia moglie sia andato a riprenderla più di una volta (metaforicamente intendiamoci) fa sempre parte di quel libero arbitrio di cui parlavo ...  
è evidente che io e te su questo argomento la pensiamo in modo diverso, ma accetto la tua opinione e soprattutto la rispetto.


----------



## Skorpio (30 Maggio 2016)

*...*



sarastro ha detto:


> E' brutto picchiare chiunque non sia in grado di difendersi. Donne, bambini, invalidi, vecchi, etc.
> Su, dai...


Una donna la reputi non in grado di difendersi??
Che donne hai conosciuto in vita tua...?
Una donna è una tigre che ti sgranocchia a colazione se ci si mette..


----------



## sarastro (30 Maggio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> La rabbia come l'acqua deve trovare sfogo.
> O lo fa esternamente su un bersaglio simbolico, come l'amante, o peggio ancora qualche altra vittima ignara (colleghi, dipendenti, vicini di casa, etc) oppure rimane dentro causa danni a noi.
> Io confesso di essere stato molto controllato.
> Di non aver mai dato sfogo violento alla mia rabbia.
> ...


Mi dice un amico psicanalista che la depressione è collera rivolta verso l'interno.


----------



## oscuro (30 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



sarastro ha detto:


> E' brutto picchiare chiunque non sia in grado di difendersi. Donne, bambini, invalidi, vecchi, etc.
> Su, dai...


Questione di onore.:up:


----------



## Falcor (30 Maggio 2016)

Tulipmoon ha detto:


> "leggo 3 lingue....ma PARLO SOLO QUELLA DELLA VIOLENZA"
> View attachment 11698


Sei un fottuto genio lo sai vero?


----------



## Tulipmoon (30 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Una donna la reputi non in grado di difendersi??
> Che donne hai conosciuto in vita tua...?
> Una donna è una tigre che ti sgranocchia a colazione se ci si mette..



Io ho la mossa dello stritolamento dalle 5 dita di Pai Mei [MENTION=5748]Falcor[/MENTION]


----------



## sarastro (30 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Una donna la reputi non in grado di difendersi??
> Che donne hai conosciuto in vita tua...?
> Una donna è una tigre che ti sgranocchia a colazione se ci si mette..



Intendo: non in grado di difendersi dalle botte con le botte (non ho mai frequentato una donna in grado di stendermi a cazzotti). Poi lo so che una donna, se ci si mette, ti passa al tritacarne. Di solito però non usa le arti marziali, ma le arti femminili, non meno pericolose del Systema.


----------



## Falcor (30 Maggio 2016)

A quelli che vanno a prender la moglie dell'amante chiedo. Visto che siete li una lavatina alla macchina del tizio no? O magari gli fate la spesa. Poveretto dopo il coito avrà fame.


----------



## Tulipmoon (30 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Sei un fottuto genio lo sai vero?



eh lo so...qualcuno deve esserlo. So che è dura essere amico di un tale cervello...


----------



## danny (30 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Botte all'amante e fiori alla moglie, con serenata?
> L apoteosi dell' orgoglio maschile! Ah ah!!





farfalla ha detto:


> Sono quasi innamorata...



Prendo spunto da questi due post (ma non mi riferisco a loro) per lanciare un'altra piccola pietra...
Ogni tanto ho questa sensazione, che l'uomo sia un pochettino ruffiano (non mi sto riferendo a Skorpio) nei confronti delle donne, non esponendo la sua vera natura e il suo vero pensiero, proprio per ingraziarsi le donne.
La liberazione sessuale della donna è stata inizialmente un grande banchetto per il sesso maschile. Non ho mai visto così tanto uso della donna come oggetto come negli anni '70: finalmente senza più reprimende sociali o timori di alcun tipo quasi ogni donna era disponibile per far sesso, bastava saperci fare.
Una donna libera e consapevole della propria natura sessuale è però anche una persona più esigente in un rapporto.
in conseguenza di ciò l'uomo si è apparentemente femminilizzato: accondiscendente, femminista, non violento, non possessivo, aperto. Per scopare questo e altro. O no?


----------



## Falcor (30 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Una donna la reputi non in grado di difendersi??
> Che donne hai conosciuto in vita tua...?
> Una donna è una tigre che ti sgranocchia a colazione se ci si mette..





Tulipmoon ha detto:


> Io ho la mossa dello stritolamento dalle 5 dita di Pai Mei [MENTION=5748]Falcor[/MENTION]


Ecco appunto. Uizi se ti mette le mani addosso fidati che ti lascia a terra 

Ha quella maledetta presa con le dita che ti spappola il cranio.


----------



## kikko64 (30 Maggio 2016)

sarastro ha detto:


> Omissis ...
> Non so se hai mai fatto caso: ci sono tanti giochi nei quali un gruppo di uomini (maschi) cerca di ficcare la palla nella porta difesa da altri uomini (maschi). Secondo te che cosa simboleggia? ... omissis


Che illuminazione ... finalmente ho capito perché non mi sono mai piaciuti gli sport di squadra ma solo quelli individuali, che poi sono gli unici che ho praticato seriamente !! :rotfl:


----------



## danny (30 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Una donna la reputi *non in grado di difendersi?*?
> *Che donne hai conosciuto in vita tua...?
> *Una donna è una tigre che ti sgranocchia a colazione se ci si mette..


Tutte quelle che venivano ai corsi di difesa personale.
Fisicamente nessuna donna ha la forza di un uomo.
Per questo la violenza fisica sulle donne viene condannata a priori.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Maggio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Prendo spunto da questi due post (ma non mi riferisco a loro) per lanciare un'altra piccola pietra...
> Ogni tanto ho questa sensazione, che l'uomo sia un pochettino ruffiano (non mi sto riferendo a Skorpio) nei confronti delle donne, non esponendo la sua vera natura e il suo vero pensiero, proprio per ingraziarsi le donne.
> La liberazione sessuale della donna è stata inizialmente un grande banchetto per il sesso maschile. Non ho mai visto così tanto uso della donna come oggetto come negli anni '70: finalmente senza più reprimende sociali o timori di alcun tipo quasi ogni donna era disponibile per far sesso, bastava saperci fare.
> Una donna libera e consapevole della propria natura sessuale è però anche una persona più esigente in un rapporto.
> in conseguenza di ciò l'uomo si è apparentemente femminilizzato: accondiscendente, femminista, non violento, non possessivo, aperto. Per scopare questo e altro. O no?


Ma accondiscendente e femminista de che?
Cioè se uno non mena è accondiscende e femminista o aperto?
Ti sembra che io ti abbia mai consigliato o l'abbia fatto con qualcuno di essere accondiscendente?
Te la ricordi : la sbatti contro il muro?


----------



## Skorpio (30 Maggio 2016)

*...*



sarastro ha detto:


> Intendo: non in grado di difendersi dalle botte con le botte (non ho mai frequentato una donna in grado di stendermi a cazzotti). Poi lo so che una donna, se ci si mette, ti passa al tritacarne. Di solito però non usa le arti marziali, ma le arti femminili, non meno pericolose del Systema.


Comunque sai.. Per me hai fatto proprio centro, col richiamo alla amor proprio....

È un punto focale
È proprio cosi...ed è giusto per noi tutti, e anche fuori da un contesto di tradimento

Se ci si pensa bene, non ha alcun senso appendere al cazzo di qualcuno il proprio "amor proprio"....

Ed è una cosa su cui riflettere molto


----------



## Tulipmoon (30 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Ecco appunto. Uizi se ti mette le mani addosso fidati che ti lascia a terra
> 
> Ha quella maledetta presa con le dita che ti spappola il cranio.



anche perché sono così


----------



## Skorpio (30 Maggio 2016)

*...*



Falcor ha detto:


> Ecco appunto. Uizi se ti mette le mani addosso fidati che ti lascia a terra
> 
> Ha quella maledetta presa con le dita che ti spappola il cranio.


Le donne che mi hanno amato mi hanno sempre picchiato...


----------



## danny (30 Maggio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma accondiscendente e femminista de che?
> Cioè se uno non mena è accondiscende e femminista o aperto?
> Ti sembra che io ti abbia mai consigliato o l'abbia fatto con qualcuno di essere accondiscendente?
> Te la ricordi : la sbatti contro il muro?


Non è relativo a te. Più che altro mi vengono in mente i vari post di Oscuro.
Oppure i vari discorsi maschili "da spogliatoio", quando si è veramente da soli, tra uomini.
Io vedo lì un altro modo di porgersi, di esprimersi.
In compagnia, invece, con le donne, noto dei cambiamenti.
Forse è lo stesso per le donne, probabilmente.
La sensazione è che certe cose si pensino ma non si dicano più.
E che le donne oggi siano più sincere nell'espressione dei loro pensieri.


----------



## danny (30 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Le donne che mi hanno amato mi hanno sempre picchiato...


Sei serio?


----------



## Falcor (30 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Le donne che mi hanno amato mi hanno sempre picchiato...


Son daccordo. J mi ha tradito ma mi ha anche amato tanto e lei mi tirava certe "sabogie" 

Uizi mi picchia e anche lei non può vivere senza di me 

 [MENTION=6555]Tulipmoon[/MENTION]


----------



## Skorpio (30 Maggio 2016)

*...*



danny ha detto:


> Sei serio?


In parte.. 
Ma in alcune discussioni a volte sono stato aggredito fisicamente con schiaffi e strattoni... 

Le levo dalle mani... Ma fu amore che scorreva...


----------



## sarastro (30 Maggio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Non è relativo a te. Più che altro mi vengono in mente i vari post di Oscuro.
> Oppure i vari discorsi maschili "da spogliatoio", quando si è veramente da soli, tra uomini.
> Io vedo lì un altro modo di porgersi, di esprimersi.
> In compagnia, invece, con le donne, noto dei cambiamenti.
> ...



Il probabilmente lo toglierei. Ne approfitto per raccontare un aneddoto personale.
Parecchi anni fa avevo una relazione clandestina con una ragazza che mi piaceva parecchio, anche se non si giocavano carichi da undici tipo "amore" etc. La relazione era clandestina perchè lei aveva un fidanzato, io ero libero. 
Un pomeriggio, a casa di lei, stavamo scopando. Lei mi stava seduta sopra, con il mio coso nella pancia. Squilla il telefono (fisso, non c'erano i cellulari). Lei si ferma, allunga in braccio, solleva la cornetta e risponde facendomi cenno di stare muto. E' il fidanzato. Segue telefonata carina e tenera, conclusa con baci e "ti amo" da entrambe le parti; lei, sempre con il mio coso dentro. Riaggancia, mi guarda come per dire, "Che ci vuoi fare..." e riprendiamo a scopare. 
Io francamente mi sono vergognato come un ladro (ERO un ladro), per lui. Poi ho continuato a scoparmela perchè mi piaceva assai. Lei al fidanzato voleva bene sul serio, a quanto posso capire. Più tardi so che si sono sposati. 
Non aggiungo valutazioni o morali della favola. That's all, folks.


----------



## Jim Cain (30 Maggio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Le persone che hanno una storia fuori dal matrimonio a volte a casa sono molto più serene e accondiscendenti.


...questo a parer mio accade in due casi : o quando sei per temperamento generalmente abbastanza feddo e razionale o perchè la storia 'altra' più di tanto non ti ha preso, e non c'è da gestire chissà quali scossoni emotivi. Ma se invece il partner ufficiale è visto come di 'ostacolo' alla relazione clandestina...


----------



## danny (30 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> In parte..
> Ma in alcune discussioni a volte sono stato aggredito fisicamente con schiaffi e strattoni...
> 
> Le levo dalle mani... Ma fu amore che scorreva...


E' capitato anche a me.
Io non alzerei mai le mani su una donna, ma su di me sono state alzate.
Visto che sono grande e grosso, evito di rispondere.


----------



## danny (30 Maggio 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> ...questo a parer mio accade in due casi : o quando sei per temperamento generalmente abbastanza feddo e razionale o perchè la storia 'altra' più di tanto non ti ha preso, e non c'è da gestire chissà quali scossoni emotivi. Ma se invece il partner ufficiale è visto come di 'ostacolo' alla relazione clandestina...


Jim, è visto come ostacolo solo se è a conoscenza.
Altrimenti la persona è più serena perché sta vivendo una cosa molto piacevole, che la fa star bene.


----------



## Skorpio (30 Maggio 2016)

*...*



Jim Cain ha detto:


> ...questo a parer mio accade in due casi : o quando sei per temperamento generalmente abbastanza feddo e razionale o perchè la storia 'altra' più di tanto non ti ha preso, e non c'è da gestire chissà quali scossoni emotivi. Ma se invece il partner ufficiale è visto come di 'ostacolo' alla relazione clandestina...


Jim.. Ecco.. Mi pare questa situazione a te successe....
Se non ti disagia, magari lo facesti a suo tempo, come ti sentisti dopo aver menato l amante??

Dopo a casa con tua moglie.. Che emozioni avestì??

Magari non andò cosi... Non lo so...
Ma se successe, dopo con tua moglie come ti rapportarsi emotivamente?..

Se ti va di farne accenno, ovviamente


----------



## Jim Cain (30 Maggio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Jim, è visto come ostacolo solo se è a conoscenza.
> Altrimenti la persona è più serena perché sta vivendo una cosa molto piacevole, che la fa star bene.


Non sono d'accordo.
Per esperienza personale la fase di massima criticità è coincisa con la storia parallela della mia compagna, che, a posteriori, era evidentemente incapace di vivere serenamente la sua storia...


----------



## Jim Cain (30 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Jim.. Ecco.. Mi pare questa situazione a te successe....
> Se non ti disagia, magari lo facesti a suo tempo, come ti sentisti dopo aver menato l amante??
> 
> Dopo a casa con tua moglie.. Che emozioni avestì??
> ...


Non ho MAI menato l'ex amante di mia moglie, anche se ho sempre sostenuto che sarebbe stato salutare come valvola di sfogo.
Ovviamente non avrebbe risolto nulla circa i problemi tra me e la mia compagna ma quando sei incazzato nero non è che ti fai tutti 'sti bei ragionamenti...
L'ho sputtanato con la moglie 'grazie' a qualche email che avevo recuperato, peraltro nulla dal contenuto 'esplicito' ma, comunque, chiaramente esplicativo del rapporto che intercorreva tra i due.


----------



## danny (30 Maggio 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo.
> Per esperienza personale la fase di massima criticità è coincisa con la storia parallela della mia compagna, che, a posteriori, era evidentemente incapace di vivere serenamente la sua storia...


Diciamo allora che varia da caso a caso.


----------



## danny (30 Maggio 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Non ho MAI menato l'ex amante di mia moglie, anche se ho sempre sostenuto che sarebbe stato salutare come valvola di sfogo.
> Ovviamente non avrebbe risolto nulla circa i problemi tra me e la mia compagna ma quando sei incazzato nero non è che ti fai tutti 'sti bei ragionamenti...
> *L'ho sputtanato con la moglie 'grazie' a qualche email che avevo recuperato, peraltro nulla dal contenuto 'esplicito' ma, comunque, chiaramente esplicativo del rapporto che intercorreva tra i due.*


Con quali conseguenze?


----------



## Skorpio (30 Maggio 2016)

*...*



Jim Cain ha detto:


> Non ho MAI menato l'ex amante di mia moglie, anche se ho sempre sostenuto che sarebbe stato salutare come valvola di sfogo.
> Ovviamente non avrebbe risolto nulla circa i problemi tra me e la mia compagna ma quando sei incazzato nero non è che ti fai tutti 'sti bei ragionamenti...
> L'ho sputtanato con la moglie 'grazie' a qualche email che avevo recuperato, peraltro nulla dal contenuto 'esplicito' ma, comunque, chiaramente esplicativo del rapporto che intercorreva tra i due.


Ragionare è durissima!! Condivido
Però diciamo che la vendetta in qualche modo l hai desiderata e consumata, se ho ben compreso..


----------



## Jim Cain (30 Maggio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Con quali conseguenze?


Di preciso non lo so.
Dopo aver incontrato la moglie e averle mostrato quello che avevo trovato lei mi inviò un whatsapp per ringraziarmi e dirmi che aveva avuto un confronto lungo e - ovviamente - duro col marito.
Sicuramente non ha passato un bel periodo, lui.


----------



## Jim Cain (30 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Però diciamo che la vendetta in qualche modo l hai desiderata e consumata, se ho ben compreso..


Si.
C'è altro che non rifarei, c'è altro dove ho davvero sbagliato.
Ma non mi pento di aver informato la moglie di quello che avevo scoperto.


----------



## danny (30 Maggio 2016)

sarastro ha detto:


> Il probabilmente lo toglierei. Ne approfitto per raccontare un aneddoto personale.
> Parecchi anni fa avevo una relazione clandestina con una ragazza che mi piaceva parecchio, anche se non si giocavano carichi da undici tipo "amore" etc. La relazione era clandestina perchè lei aveva un fidanzato, io ero libero.
> Un pomeriggio, a casa di lei, stavamo scopando. Lei mi stava seduta sopra, con il mio coso nella pancia. Squilla il telefono (fisso, non c'erano i cellulari). Lei si ferma, allunga in braccio, solleva la cornetta e risponde facendomi cenno di stare muto. E' il fidanzato. Segue telefonata carina e tenera, conclusa con baci e "ti amo" da entrambe le parti; lei, sempre con il mio coso dentro. Riaggancia, mi guarda come per dire, "Che ci vuoi fare..." e riprendiamo a scopare.
> Io francamente mi sono vergognato come un ladro (ERO un ladro), per lui. Poi ho continuato a scoparmela perchè mi piaceva assai. *Lei al fidanzato voleva bene sul serio, a quanto posso capire. Più tardi so che si sono sposati. *
> Non aggiungo valutazioni o morali della favola. That's all, folks.


Al di là del fatto che questa donna ti piacesse, una persona che si era comportata in quella maniera se si fosse resa disponibile  l'avresti sposata?


----------



## sarastro (30 Maggio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Al di là del fatto che questa donna ti piacesse, una persona che si era comportata in quella maniera se si fosse resa disponibile  l'avresti sposata?


Naturalmente no.


----------



## Skorpio (30 Maggio 2016)

*...*



Jim Cain ha detto:


> Si.
> C'è altro che non rifarei, c'è altro dove ho davvero sbagliato.
> Ma non mi pento di aver informato la moglie di quello che avevo scoperto.


Sai che io ho sempre immaginato si generi una sorta di complicità tra traditi, dopo questa mossa...
Del tipo: come va? Come stai? Ci vediamo? Ne parliamo?....

E magari nasce la voglia di vendicarsi desiderandosi...

È un meccanismo stupido o potrebbe starci?
A te come andò?


----------



## Jim Cain (30 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sai che io ho sempre immaginato si generi una sorta di complicità tra traditi, dopo questa mossa...
> Del tipo: come va? Come stai? Ci vediamo? Ne parliamo?....
> 
> E magari nasce la voglia di vendicarsi desiderandosi...
> ...


La chiamai e le dissi che volevo parlarle. Acconsentì immediatamente.
Giacchè ci conoscevamo poco o punto (la classica conoscenza frutto del fatto che hai tot conoscenze in comune) immagino avesse già un'idea di quello che volevo dirle, poichè quando mi incontrò esordì dicendo più o meno 'qualcosa l'avevo capìta...' (in realtà non aveva capìto una mazza, aveva solo il sospetto che ci fosse una simpatia tra i due).
Poi, a parte un paio di rapidi scambi su whatsapp, non l'ho mai più sentita.
Se la incontro per strada (càpita in media una volta al mese) ci salutiamo cordialmente.


----------



## Skorpio (30 Maggio 2016)

*...*



Jim Cain ha detto:


> La chiamai e le dissi che volevo parlarle. Acconsentì immediatamente.
> Giacchè ci conoscevamo poco o punto (la classica conoscenza frutto del fatto che hai tot conoscenze in comune) immagino avesse già un'idea di quello che volevo dirle, poichè quando mi incontrò esordì dicendo più o meno 'qualcosa l'avevo capìta...' (in realtà non aveva capìto una mazza, aveva solo il sospetto che ci fosse una simpatia tra i due).
> Poi, a parte un paio di rapidi scambi su whatsapp, non l'ho mai più sentita.
> Se la incontro per strada (càpita in media una volta al mese) ci salutiamo cordialmente.


Ho capito.. Una cosa nata e morta li..
E tu non hai più sentito il bisogno di parlarci, quindi...
Di stabilire una complicità fra voi due..
Magari non ti piaceva come donna.. Non so...

Oppure ci hai pensato?
Anche silo come idea..?


----------



## Jim Cain (30 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ho capito.. Una cosa nata e morta li..
> E tu non hai più sentito il bisogno di parlarci, quindi...
> Di stabilire una complicità fra voi due..
> Magari non ti piaceva come donna.. Non so...
> ...


No, macchè...è una bella donna, per carità, ma all'epoca c'avevo altri cazzi (e lei i suoi).
Quindi, se alludi al fatto che m'era balenato in mente di conquistarla per rendergli pariglia no, non ci ho mai pensato.
Certo, mi sarebbe piaciuto parlare con lei, soprattutto per sapere la versione dei fatti del marito.
Provai anche a farglielo capire ma niente...


----------



## Skorpio (30 Maggio 2016)

*...*



Jim Cain ha detto:


> No, macchè...è una bella donna, per carità, ma all'epoca c'avevo altri cazzi (e lei i suoi).
> Quindi, se alludi al fatto che m'era balenato in mente di conquistarla per rendergli pariglia no, non ci ho mai pensato.
> Certo, mi sarebbe piaciuto parlare con lei, soprattutto per sapere la versione dei fatti del marito.
> Provai anche a farglielo capire ma niente...


Grazie!!


----------



## Jim Cain (30 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Grazie!!


Di che ?


----------



## Skorpio (30 Maggio 2016)

*...*



Jim Cain ha detto:


> Di che ?


Delle spiegazioni su cosa puo succedere instaurando un contatto con la moglie di lui, e sui possibili meccanismi relazionali tra traditi, generatisi nella tua esperienza. 

A me quelli interessano, non tanto battezzare qualcuno "bravo" o "scemo"

E quindi grazie!


----------



## Jim Cain (30 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Delle spiegazioni su cosa puo succedere instaurando un contatto con la moglie di lui, e sui possibili meccanismi relazionali tra traditi, generatisi nella tua esperienza.
> 
> A me quelli interessano, non tanto battezzare qualcuno "bravo" o "scemo"
> 
> E quindi grazie!


Ah, ok. :up:


----------



## Ecate (30 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Se non fossimo quantomeno influenzati da ragioni legate alla sfera dell'emotività, probabilmente non saremmo neanche in grado di innamorarci.
> Si cede all'impulso di *tirare un pugno per un fallaccio sul campo da calcio*, se ci girano i coglioni...si cede all'impulso di baciare una certa ragazza, se ci ha fatto perdere la testa.
> 
> Pochi istanti entrambi, nei quali non siamo in grado di valutare accuratamente cosa stiamo combinando.
> ...


Questo è uno dei motivi per cui per la gestione dell'aggressività per i miei figli ho scelto arti marziali e rugby


----------



## Ross (30 Maggio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Questo è uno dei motivi per cui per la gestione dell'aggressività per i miei figli ho scelto arti marziali e rugby


Era un mero esempio di come si possa fare una cazzata di impulso.

Avessi ragazzini, l'ultima delle robe verso cui li indirizzerei è il campo da calcio.


----------



## Ecate (30 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Era un mero esempio di come si possa fare una cazzata di impulso.
> 
> Avessi ragazzini, l'ultima delle robe verso cui li indirizzerei è il campo da calcio.


Sì Ross
non ero polemica nei tuoi confronti
intendevo riallacciarmi in qualche modo a chi aveva detto che l'aggressività non va negata ma indirizzata.
Sono d'accordo. Aggiungerei che l'aggressività va educata. Freud diceva sublimata ma io non aspiro a tanto.


----------



## danny (30 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Era un mero esempio di come si possa fare una cazzata di impulso.
> 
> Avessi ragazzini, *l'ultima delle robe* verso cui li indirizzerei è il campo da calcio.



In un mondo di tifosi e appassionati di calcio?
Come pensi di gestirlo?
E' una domanda.


PS Io non amo il calcio. Non lo seguo per niente. Ma a me non piace. Con me è stato facile.


----------



## danny (30 Maggio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Sì Ross
> non ero polemica nei tuoi confronti
> intendevo riallacciarmi in qualche modo a chi aveva detto che l'aggressività non va negata ma *indirizzata*.
> Sono d'accordo. Aggiungerei che l'aggressività va educata. Freud diceva sublimata ma io non aspiro a tanto.


Come?
Senza subire danni, intendo.


----------



## Jim Cain (30 Maggio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Sì Ross
> non ero polemica nei tuoi confronti
> intendevo riallacciarmi in qualche modo a chi aveva detto che l'aggressività non va negata ma indirizzata.
> Sono d'accordo. Aggiungerei che l'aggressività va educata. Freud diceva sublimata ma io non aspiro a tanto.


Vado dallo psichiatra per questo motivo.


----------



## Ross (30 Maggio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> In un mondo di tifosi e appassionati di calcio?


Per quel che ho avuto modo di vedere non è esattamente un bel mondo. Magari sarà anche formativo, non so. 
Però non mi piace troppo l'etica presente nel mondo del calcio. 

Ci sono discipline un pò più nobili, insomma...


----------



## ivanl (30 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Per quel che ho avuto modo di vedere non è esattamente un bel mondo. Magari sarà anche formativo, non so.
> Però non mi piace troppo l'etica presente nel mondo del calcio.
> 
> Ci sono discipline un pò più nobili, insomma...


Idem; il nostro gioca a calcio con i compagni nell'intervallo a ricreazione, ma niente scuola calcio. Abbiamo provato il rugby, ma era troppo impegnativo per le partite con qualunque meteo e poi non piaceva granche', siamo felicemente approdati al tennis ormai 5 anni fa


----------



## Minerva (30 Maggio 2016)

più che altro dipende dalle inclinazioni del bambino:se a lui piace il calcio non si può pensare di indirizzarlo ad altro se non gradito,
lo sport è divertimento e passione (fatica e impegno)e diventa formativo se hai la fortuna di avere validi allenatori esattamente come a scuola.
non è che di base il calcio sia violento....è l'impostazione e il carattere che possono farlo diventare.
conosco gente che ha iscritto a tennis i figli proprio per queste paure a discapito della loro soddisfazione ...in più lo sport di squadra ha molti spunti "educativi" per la crescita equilibrata di un ragazzo
sport violenti lo diventano tutti se vissuti malamente


----------



## Minerva (30 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Per quel che ho avuto modo di vedere non è esattamente un bel mondo. Magari sarà anche formativo, non so.
> Però non mi piace troppo l'etica presente nel mondo del calcio.
> 
> Ci sono discipline un pò più* nobili,* insomma...


la nobiltà sta in chi  la ha dentro


----------



## Ecate (30 Maggio 2016)

*educazione non convenzionale *



danny ha detto:


> In un mondo di tifosi e appassionati di calcio?
> Come pensi di gestirlo?
> E' una domanda.
> 
> ...


Dopo magari ci apro un 3D


----------



## Ross (30 Maggio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Dopo magari ci apro un 3D


Non sarebbe male. 
Un paio di concetti da tirar fuori ci sarebbero pure... 

Avvisa... :up:


----------



## danny (30 Maggio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Dopo magari ci apro un 3D


Io aprirei anche un 3d sull'aggressività femminile.
Credo sia ampiamente sottovalutata, oggi.
Il calcio è interessante, ma rischia di riportarci sempre su un solo genere.


----------



## Skorpio (30 Maggio 2016)

*...*



Minerva ha detto:


> la nobiltà sta in chi  la ha dentro


Quotissimo


----------



## Ross (30 Maggio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Io aprirei anche un 3d sull'aggressività femminile.
> Credo sia ampiamente sottovalutata, oggi.


Infatti pagine e pagine a parlare di uomo-bruto-picchiatore.
Ma le donne quando si incazzano e son violente mettono paura. Storie di mogli aggressive fino a picchiare le amanti credo ce ne siano a bizzeffe.

E poi, quelle mosse tipo prendersi per i capelli ti lasciano segnato a vita, una volta che le hai viste! :carneval:


----------



## Tessa (30 Maggio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Io aprirei anche un 3d sull'aggressività femminile.
> Credo sia ampiamente sottovalutata, oggi.
> Il calcio, giusto, ma rischia di riportarci sempre su un solo genere.


Ne conosco. Di spaventosamente aggressive.
Sono sole o si accompagnano a uomini di una mitezza disarmante che spesso non stimano.
Con quelli che reagivano le storie son finite malissimo ed in poco tempo.


----------



## ipazia (30 Maggio 2016)

sarastro ha detto:


> Intendo: non in grado di difendersi dalle botte con le botte (non ho mai frequentato una donna in grado di stendermi a cazzotti). Poi lo so che una donna, se ci si mette, ti passa al tritacarne. Di solito però non usa le arti marziali, ma le arti femminili, non meno pericolose del Systema.


...sono d'accordo col di solito. ma il di solito non è norma. 

E le arti femminili quali sarebbero? 
Son curiosa. 

Benvenuto


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Maggio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> più che altro dipende dalle inclinazioni del bambino:se a lui piace il calcio non si può pensare di indirizzarlo ad altro se non gradito,
> lo sport è divertimento e passione (fatica e impegno)e diventa formativo se hai la fortuna di avere validi allenatori esattamente come a scuola.
> non è che di base il calcio sia violento....è l'impostazione e il carattere che possono farlo diventare.
> conosco gente che ha iscritto a tennis i figli proprio per queste paure a discapito della loro soddisfazione ...in più lo sport di squadra ha molti spunti "educativi" per la crescita equilibrata di un ragazzo
> sport violenti lo diventano tutti se vissuti malamente


quanta verità: ho visto tanti di quei ragazzetti arrivare a 13 anni e abbandonare lo sport perchè quello era lo sport che volevano i genitori per lui e per passare ad un altro sport era tardi...
Ci sono problematiche di correttezza anche più serie in quasi tutti gli sport, poi dipende dalle persone.
Mio figlio ha cominciato ad 8 anni, non appena abbiamo visto che sì il basket gli piaceva, ma giocava a fare le telecronache delle partite di calcio.
Nel frattempo faceva anche Karate, che è educativo per altri versi e fa tanto bene alla postura.
Non gli abbiamo mai fatto una pressione e abbiamo cercato di calcare sui valori che in una squadra ed in uno sport dovrebbero significare qualcosa. 
Assieme a degli allenatori che sono stati, come dovrebbero esserlo sempre, soprattutto degli educatori.
Lui ha dei ricordi bellissimi delle partite, dei tornei, delle vittorie e anche delle sconfitte per certi versi.
Risultato?
Gioca a calcio ma va a vedere il basket perchè il mondo del calcio PROFESSIONISTICO non gli piace, ha smesso anche di guardarlo in tv.
Ma lo sport che ama fare, tantissimo, è sempre quello. E vorrebbe insegnarlo magari ai bambini, un domani.
Lo sport deve divertire, oltre che far bene al fisico, e magari far sognare anche un po', quando sono piccoli.
Secondo me.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Maggio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Oggi si conta molto sull'autodeterminazione.
> Ogni persona così diventa responsabile delle proprie scelte.
> Questo richiede molta maturità da parte degli elementi coinvolti e un certo soffocamento degli istinti primordiali, come puntualizzi tu.
> Però questa dovrebbe valere per tutti gli istinti.
> ...


Ma fare a botte corrisponde a uno stupro non a una relazione


----------



## perplesso (30 Maggio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma fare a botte corrisponde a uno stupro non a una relazione


nun t'allargà.

fare a botte è un atto spesso istintivo ed irriflessivo.      uno stupro è quasi sempre un atto premeditato e studiato.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Maggio 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Quello che io non concepisco è il considerare la/il propria/o compagna/o come una propiertà privata da "difendere" dagli attacchi di queste orde fameliche di amanti ...
> 
> qui non è questione di essere moderni o meno ... è questione di essere civili o meno
> 
> ...


Ammettilo sarastro è un tuo amico. Per sembrare tu più bello :mexican:


----------



## Brunetta (30 Maggio 2016)

```

```



sarastro ha detto:


> No. A me sconcerta l'uomo che questo impulso *non *ce l'ha. Tra l'altro, è un impulso che si radica in un fatto elementare, noto a tutti gli uomini (maschi): e cioè che scoprire di essere traditi fa veramente male al cazzo, è un'umiliazione che nuoce fortemente alla funzionalità erettile. Sperimentare l'impotenza, per un uomo, è veramente brutto.
> Non so se hai mai fatto caso: ci sono tanti giochi nei quali un gruppo di uomini (maschi) cerca di ficcare la palla nella porta difesa da altri uomini (maschi). Secondo te che cosa simboleggia?
> 
> Altro esempio di attualità. Visto le aggressioni degli immigrati alle donne, in Germania, quest'inverno? Secondo te che messaggio volevano mandare? Che si sentivano soli? Escluderei. Volevano mandare il messaggio: "Ci scopiamo le vostre donne, merde che non siete altro, neanche riuscite a difenderle". Il fatto che il messaggio sia stato inviato con la massima chiarezza e che non ci siano state reazioni altrettanto chiare a stretto giro di posta è un pessimo segno e un pronostico anche peggiore per tutti, in particolare per le donne (non solo tedesche). Poi si può dire, "Sono dei barbari, non scendiamo al loro livello". Sì, e quando li incontri per la strada cosa fai?


E tu sei giovane eh :facepalm:


----------



## sarastro (30 Maggio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...sono d'accordo col di solito. ma il di solito non è norma.
> 
> E le arti femminili quali sarebbero?
> Son curiosa.
> ...


Grazie. Le arti femminili sono l'empatia, la seduzione, la prossimità alla sfera emotiva, e così via. Se usate per la tua gioia, paradiso, se usate per la tua distruzione, inferno.
Poi, come dicevo più sopra, ho visto con i miei occhi donne che collaboravano entusiaste a mettere in croce (letteralmente) persone a loro sgradite (Libano 1982, guerra civile). In Somalia non ho visto, ma so di altre che castravano i prigionieri con il coperchio tagliente delle lattine. Quindi no, non penso che andiate esenti dalla violenza o dalla crudeltà fisica. 
Parlando in generale, per evidenti motivi (a parità di altre condizioni, un uomo è sempre molto più forte di una donna, che in uno scontro fisico soccombe) voi esprimete in altro modo la violenza e la crudeltà che fanno parte del comune retaggio.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Maggio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> più che altro dipende dalle inclinazioni del bambino:se a lui piace il calcio non si può pensare di indirizzarlo ad altro se non gradito,
> lo sport è divertimento e passione (fatica e impegno)e diventa formativo se hai la fortuna di avere validi allenatori esattamente come a scuola.
> non è che di base il calcio sia violento....è l'impostazione e il carattere che possono farlo diventare.
> conosco gente che ha iscritto a tennis i figli proprio per queste paure a discapito della loro soddisfazione ...in più lo sport di squadra ha molti spunti "educativi" per la crescita equilibrata di un ragazzo
> sport violenti lo diventano tutti se vissuti malamente


Quoto
Mio figlio faceva il portiere in cortile a 2 anni 
A 5 e mezzo è arrivato a casa con il modulo per l'iscrizione alla scuola calcio


----------



## Brunetta (30 Maggio 2016)

Tulipmoon ha detto:


> ah ok, quindi in quel caso du' bottarelle vanno anche bene, anzi è quasi una protezione contro la stupidità di lei che le ha fatto aprire le gambe, quindi sì in un certo senso il tuo discorso sulla aggressività come protezione delle cose che ami rimane in piedi: proteggi lei dalle sue scelte.
> Basta che uno non la mandi all'ospedale....sempre che la mano non scappi troppo. Ovvio.


Considera di avere preso almeno tre verdi.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Maggio 2016)

Tulipmoon ha detto:


> ora ti mangio il capo...ops sto diventando SarastrA



Menalo! :carneval:


----------



## sarastro (30 Maggio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E tu sei giovane eh :facepalm:



Non l'ho capita.


----------



## Skorpio (30 Maggio 2016)

*...*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma fare a botte corrisponde a uno stupro non a una relazione


ma infatti..
ma qui non sono in discussione gli istinti, ma perché si indirizzano verso qualcosa o qualcuno e perché...

Ognuno è libero di fare a botte anche col postino che gli lascia la posta nella buca delle lettere sbagliata, è un suo problema e se lo deve risolvere col postino, non ha alcun rilievo dal mio punto di vista

E' chiaro che chi tradisce il partner commette una scorrettezza grave nel PORPRIO RAPPORTO (chi lo ha mai negato?)

E' chiaro che scoprir di esser traditi genera dolore e rabbia (e chi lo nega?)

tutto questo è assodato e privo di qualsiasi interesse secondo me, è un dato di fatto..

La questione è COME si gestisce questa rabbia e dolore in ciascuno di noi (eventualmente o per trascorsi)

e anche VERSO CHI si indirizza questa rabbia e dolore....

da queste due variabili individuali può e deve nascere il dibattito... e ognuno di noi nel parlare della propria rabbia e dolore (ma anche altre emozioni le più svariate, dalla delusione, alla disperazione, all'isolamento, alla distruzione o autodistruzione, e chi più ne ha più ne metta) parla di come si determinano e verso chi si indirizzano

e parla di se.. e inavvertitamente e automaticamente parla di come concepisce e di come elabora queste emozioni

e parla del proprio rapporto... e parla del proprio partner traditore, di come lo sente, di quanto lo vede coinvolto e responsabile nella sua emotività..

e parla della terza persona... sempre di come la legge e la vede dentro di se, e della responsabilità che gli attribuisce all'evento. e di conseguenza la responsabilità che attribuisce al partner

Io guardo il MIO RAPPORTO.. E CONSERVO IL mio RAPPORTO, anche in questo contesto...
fosse l'ultima cosa da fare insieme.. il mio istinto si indirizzerebbe e individuerebbe esclusivamente MIA MOGLIE

poi se la riempio di calci, o gli sbraito, o ci piango davanti, o se la ricopro di offese, o chiedo spiegazioni, quello è un altro discorso.. altrettanto interessante.... per la "modalità" con cui butto fuori quello che ho dentro.. che ne determina la natura e la composizione..


----------



## Brunetta (30 Maggio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> La rabbia come l'acqua deve trovare sfogo.
> O lo fa esternamente su un bersaglio simbolico, come l'amante, o peggio ancora qualche altra vittima ignara (colleghi, dipendenti, vicini di casa, etc) oppure rimane dentro causa danni a noi.
> Io confesso di essere stato molto controllato.
> Di non aver mai dato sfogo violento alla mia rabbia.
> ...


Certamente è collegato, ma la violenza come viagra è piuttosto primitivo.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Maggio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Prendo spunto da questi due post (ma non mi riferisco a loro) per lanciare un'altra piccola pietra...
> Ogni tanto ho questa sensazione, che l'uomo sia un pochettino ruffiano (non mi sto riferendo a Skorpio) nei confronti delle donne, non esponendo la sua vera natura e il suo vero pensiero, proprio per ingraziarsi le donne.
> La liberazione sessuale della donna è stata inizialmente un grande banchetto per il sesso maschile. Non ho mai visto così tanto uso della donna come oggetto come negli anni '70: finalmente senza più reprimende sociali o timori di alcun tipo quasi ogni donna era disponibile per far sesso, bastava saperci fare.
> Una donna libera e consapevole della propria natura sessuale è però anche una persona più esigente in un rapporto.
> in conseguenza di ciò l'uomo si è apparentemente femminilizzato: accondiscendente, femminista, non violento, non possessivo, aperto. Per scopare questo e altro. O no?


Hai conosciuto mio marito?


----------



## sarastro (30 Maggio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certamente è collegato, ma la violenza come viagra è piuttosto primitivo.


Il cazzo è primitivo. Modernizzarlo senza romperlo è molto, molto, molto difficile. Grandi forze storiche ci stanno provando; io per fortuna ormai sono vecchio, il peggio ormai dovrei schivarmelo. In bocca al lupo ai giovani.


----------



## ologramma (30 Maggio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Prendo spunto da questi due post (ma non mi riferisco a loro) per lanciare un'altra piccola pietra...
> Ogni tanto ho questa sensazione, che l'uomo sia un pochettino ruffiano (non mi sto riferendo a Skorpio) nei confronti delle donne, non esponendo la sua vera natura e il suo vero pensiero, proprio per ingraziarsi le donne.
> La liberazione sessuale della donna è stata inizialmente un grande banchetto per il sesso maschile. Non ho mai visto così tanto uso della donna come oggetto come negli anni '70: finalmente senza più reprimende sociali o timori di alcun tipo quasi ogni donna era disponibile per far sesso, bastava saperci fare.
> Una donna libera e consapevole della propria natura sessuale è però anche una persona più esigente in un rapporto.
> in conseguenza di ciò l'uomo si è apparentemente femminilizzato: accondiscendente, femminista, non violento, non possessivo, aperto. Per scopare questo e altro. O no?


bella cosa hai detto delle donne quando si sono liberate ( si fa per dire) ma io che l'ho vissuto in provincia non me ne sono accorto da noi si sono messe in pari dopo venti o trentanni


----------



## Brunetta (30 Maggio 2016)

sarastro ha detto:


> Non l'ho capita.



Ti ho scambiato per Ross


----------



## Brunetta (30 Maggio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> nun t'allargà.
> 
> fare a botte è un atto spesso istintivo ed irriflessivo.      uno stupro è quasi sempre un atto premeditato e studiato.


Nel senso che sono atti di violenza contro la persona.

Mentre il tradimento si può (forzatamente) paragonare a una truffa.


----------



## perplesso (30 Maggio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Nel senso che sono atti di violenza contro la persona.
> 
> Mentre il tradimento si può (forzatamente) paragonare a una truffa.


il che non toglie che ci passi una differenza enorme, tra le 2 cose.


sì il tradimento è un pò truffa, un pò appropriazione indebita,un pò furto,un pò tante cose.


----------



## banshee (30 Maggio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> il che non toglie che ci passi una differenza enorme, tra le 2 cose.
> 
> 
> sì il tradimento è un pò truffa, un pò appropriazione indebita,un pò furto,un pò tante cose.



mh ma anche no. nel senso. esistono anche stupri non premeditati ma che avvengono come degenerazione di lite o impulso malato. e botte o percosse ai danni di qualcuno, anche la donna da parte del suo compagno, premeditate eccome.


----------



## danny (30 Maggio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma fare a botte corrisponde a uno stupro non a una relazione


Consentimi di pensare che lo stupro sia assolutamente peggio del fare normalmente a botte tra individui di pari forza fisica.
Il fare a botte credo sia capitato a tutti, senza eccessivi traumi, nella vita.


----------



## danny (30 Maggio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certamente è collegato, ma la *violenza* come viagra è piuttosto primitivo.


La violenza fisica è primitiva.
Senza il piuttosto.
Ma subire un tradimento può far male ugualmente, quindi è per alcuni un subire violenza.
Meno primitiva, sicuramente, perché la sua comprensibilità, in quanto priva della parte fisica, è più difficile.


----------



## danny (30 Maggio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai conosciuto mio marito?


Uomini simili.


----------



## Skorpio (30 Maggio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Consentimi di pensare che lo stupro sia assolutamente peggio del fare normalmente a botte tra individui di pari forza fisica.
> Il fare a botte credo sia capitato a tutti, senza eccessivi traumi, nella vita.


si.. però.. riflettendo... e volendo trovare delle assonanze.. mi viene in mente questa

con lo stupro regoli con la forza un bisogno che non ti è concesso di avere con la libera scelta dell'altra... (aggredendo fisicamente la sua possibilità di ribellarsi)

con il prendere a botte il terzo che ha tradito con tua moglie regoli con la forza ciò che non ti è concesso avere per la libera scelta di tua moglie (esserti fedele fisicamente) e cioè aggredendo fisicamente la persona con cui aveva stabilito un legame... 

è na strunzade.. ??..


----------



## danny (30 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> si.. però.. riflettendo... e volendo trovare delle assonanze.. mi viene in mente questa
> 
> *con lo stupro regoli con la forza un bisogno* che non ti è concesso di avere con la libera scelta dell'altra... (aggredendo fisicamente la sua possibilità di ribellarsi)
> 
> ...


Se ho desiderio di una donna prendermela con la forza non è regolare un bisogno.
E' comportarsi ed essere un delinquente, e non vedo alcuna giustificazione psicologica o filosofica alla cosa.
E' una dei crimini più abietti, insieme alla pedofilia e all'omicidio.
Non riesco proprio ad accostare la cosa al picchiare una persona che si ritiene colpevole di un torto nei nostri confronti.


----------



## sarastro (30 Maggio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> La violenza fisica è primitiva.
> Senza il piuttosto.
> Ma subire un tradimento può far male ugualmente, quindi è per alcuni un subire violenza.
> Meno primitiva, sicuramente, perché la sua comprensibilità, in quanto priva della parte fisica, è più difficile.


Suggerisco una definizione a mio avviso più calzante. La violenza, come il sesso, sono PRIMARI, più che primitivi. "Primitivo" fa pensare che siano cose superabili e superate, tipo la caccia al mammuth. Non è così. Nè la violenza nè il sesso sono superati e superabili. Come il partitone di Enrico Berlinguer, vengono da lontano e vanno lontano (molto più lontano del PCI). Possono essere integrate e incanalate nella cultura e nella civiltà in molteplici modi, alcuni raccomandabili, altri meno; ma sono qui per restare.


----------



## danny (30 Maggio 2016)

sarastro ha detto:


> Suggerisco una definizione a mio avviso più calzante. La violenza, come il sesso, sono PRIMARI, più che primitivi. "Primitivo" fa pensare che siano cose superabili e superate, tipo la caccia al mammuth. Non è così. Nè la violenza nè il sesso sono superati e superabili. Come il partitone di Enrico Berlinguer, vengono da lontano e vanno lontano (molto più lontano del PCI). *Possono essere integrate e incanalate nella cultura e nella civiltà in molteplici modi, alcuni raccomandabili, altri meno; ma sono qui per restare*.


Sì, vero.
La manifestazione però può essere "primitiva", forse, in risposta un bisogno primario, ritengo.
Nel caso del mio post sì, l'uso del primitivo non era propriamente corretto.


----------



## sarastro (30 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> si.. però.. riflettendo... e volendo trovare delle assonanze.. mi viene in mente questa
> 
> con lo stupro regoli con la forza un bisogno che non ti è concesso di avere con la libera scelta dell'altra... (aggredendo fisicamente la sua possibilità di ribellarsi)
> 
> ...


Non si stupra una donna perchè la si desidera. Si stupra una donna (o un uomo) per distruggerla, a volte per distruggere, insieme a lei, chi l'ha cara. A una persona si possono fare cose peggiori di uno stupro, ma bisogna impegnarsi molto.

E' molto frequente e universale lo stupro sistematico delle donne del vinto, dopo una battaglia. Con la soddisfazione dei desideri o dei bisogni sessuali non c'entra niente. 
Per esempio, nella IIGM i russi, che erano piuttosto risentiti con i tedeschi perchè gli avevano ammazzato una ventina di milioni di compatrioti, quando entrarono in Germania stuprarono sistematicamente tutte le donne tedesche che gli capitarono a portata di mano, dai dieci anni agli ottanta (gli ufficiali lasciavano fare in omaggio alle direttive superiori e, probabilmente, al loro personale sentimento di odio: l'ordine di servizio del maresciallo Zhukov alle armate in procinto di invadere la Germania iniziava con "Morte ai tedeschi!").


----------



## Brunetta (30 Maggio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> il che non toglie che ci passi una differenza enorme, tra le 2 cose.
> 
> 
> sì il tradimento è un pò truffa, un pò appropriazione indebita,un pò furto,un pò tante cose.



No truffa e basta. Gli altri reati riguardano cose, non inganno.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Maggio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> La violenza fisica è primitiva.
> Senza il piuttosto.
> Ma subire un tradimento può far male ugualmente, quindi è per alcuni un subire violenza.
> Meno primitiva, sicuramente, perché la sua comprensibilità, in quanto priva della parte fisica, è più difficile.


Lo stai spiegando A ME?


----------



## Nocciola (30 Maggio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No truffa e basta. Gli altri reati riguardano cose, non inganno.


quoto


----------



## perplesso (30 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> si.. però.. riflettendo... e volendo trovare delle assonanze.. mi viene in mente questa
> 
> con lo stupro regoli con la forza un bisogno che non ti è concesso di avere con la libera scelta dell'altra... (aggredendo fisicamente la sua possibilità di ribellarsi)
> 
> ...


sì


----------



## Skorpio (30 Maggio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Se ho desiderio di una donna prendermela con la forza non è regolare un bisogno.
> E' comportarsi ed essere un delinquente, e non vedo alcuna giustificazione psicologica o filosofica alla cosa.
> E' una dei crimini più abietti, insieme alla pedofilia e all'omicidio.
> Non riesco proprio ad accostare la cosa al picchiare una persona che si ritiene colpevole di un torto nei nostri confronti.


E ho capito... È un delinquente si..
Ma non volevo mettere in discussione questo....
Vabbe... Se devo esser scambiato per quello che applaude agli stupri, meglio cambiare aria da questo 3D


----------



## perplesso (30 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> mh ma anche no. nel senso. esistono anche stupri non premeditati ma che avvengono come degenerazione di lite o impulso malato. e botte o percosse ai danni di qualcuno, anche la donna da parte del suo compagno, premeditate eccome.


nello stupro puoi eliminare la premeditazione (però attenzione, non è che la premeditazione necessiti sempre di tempi lunghi) ma mai puoi eliminare la volontarietà.

botte e percosse sono giuridicamente la stessa cosa    ma forse tu pensavi alle lesioni.


----------



## banshee (30 Maggio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> nello stupro puoi eliminare la premeditazione (però attenzione, non è che la premeditazione necessiti sempre di tempi lunghi) ma mai puoi eliminare la volontarietà.
> 
> botte e percosse sono giuridicamente la stessa cosa    ma forse tu pensavi alle lesioni.


ho capito solo dopo che stavate parlando di scazzottate e non di violenza domestica, sorry.


----------



## danny (30 Maggio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lo stai spiegando A ME?


Non lo spiego a te perche' tu lo sai meglio di me. Lo ribadisco. E non solo per te.


----------



## danny (30 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> E ho capito... È un delinquente si..
> Ma non volevo mettere in discussione questo....
> Vabbe... Se devo esser scambiato per quello che applaude agli stupri, meglio cambiare aria da questo 3D


No. È un accostamento infelice. Nient'altro.


----------



## ipazia (30 Maggio 2016)

sarastro ha detto:


> Grazie. Le arti femminili sono l'empatia, la seduzione, la prossimità alla sfera emotiva, e così via. Se usate per la tua gioia, paradiso, se usate per la tua distruzione, inferno.
> Poi, come dicevo più sopra, ho visto con i miei occhi donne che collaboravano entusiaste a mettere in croce (letteralmente) persone a loro sgradite (Libano 1982, guerra civile). In Somalia non ho visto, ma so di altre che castravano i prigionieri con il coperchio tagliente delle lattine. Quindi no, non penso che andiate esenti dalla violenza o dalla crudeltà fisica.
> Parlando in generale, per evidenti motivi (a parità di altre condizioni, un uomo è sempre molto più forte di una donna, che in uno scontro fisico soccombe) voi esprimete in altro modo la violenza e la crudeltà che fanno parte del comune retaggio.


Ci sono questioni culturali non indifferenti nella questione che sollevi. 

Le donne non sono educate a combattere. E quando lo imparano, se lo imparano, passano attraverso la modalità maschile del combattere. Che punta alla potenza. 

una donna che combatte e vuole combattere deve necessariamente trovare altre formule e altri accordi con il suo corpo e con il suo essere. 

E deve imparare a combattere da donna e non da uomo. 

Che sono d'accordo con te, se come donna mi metto a voler competere con un uomo come se fossi un uomo, non mi ci metto neanche. E' ovvio che se mi confronto puramente in termini di potenza...meglio bermi un caffè, fare un sorrisino e sbattere le ciglia....

In termini di combattimento sono altre le caratteristiche che può utilizzare una donna. La flessibilità. il baricentro dell'altro. La forza dell'altro. E questo richiede di padroneggiare il proprio corpo e la tecnica. 

Questo ovviamente richiede un certo tipo di preparazione anche mentale, che è molto diversa da quella maschile. E una freddezza non indifferente. Oltre che la consapevolezza della propria soglia del dolore. 

E io sono piuttosto convinta che la soglia del dolore femminile sia fra l'altro strutturata in modo diverso da quella maschile. Che sia una forma della potenza femminile. Di cui purtroppo le donne sono spesso poco consapevoli.

Dal punto di vista femminile prendersi un pugno in faccia fa strano, per dire. Non appartiene a nessun tipo di immaginario saperle prendere in modo da poter sfruttare l'altro. Come fare rissa e imparare in strada...che non fa bella signorina. 

L'aggressività al femminile poi è ancor meno curata ed educata di quella maschile. 

E quando esplode...esplode e viene da origini antiche. In particolare verso i maschi. Ma anche fra donne. 

Quindi i tuoi resoconti di guerra non mi stupiscono per niente.

Credo che nella parità a tutti i costi si sia dimenticata la diversità fra generi. Anche in termini di abilità del combattimento. 

Personalmente sostengo fortemente il fatto che le femmine si riapproprino della loro capacità di combattere, che siano educate fin da bambine. E non solo emotivamente. 

Sempre personalmente, mi ha rotto la manfrina della donna empatica. 

L'empatia non appartiene al genere e non ne discende. Idem la seduttività.

Che poi nei secoli le femmine abbiano imparato che se vuoi fottere un maschio è per il cazzo che è bene passare...ci sta anche. Lo facevano anche le antiche ninja. Ma sapevano anche il resto. E il cazzo era uno strumento.

Come lo è la figa negli stupri di guerra.


----------



## perplesso (30 Maggio 2016)

[MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION]

stavo aspettando il tuo post.   e avrei scommesso dei soldi sul fatto che lo avresti scritto così


----------



## Alessandra (30 Maggio 2016)

Grande [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION]. 
Sempre bello leggere. ...quanti spunti e riflessioni dai tuoi post.


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Maggio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ci sono questioni culturali non indifferenti nella questione che sollevi.
> 
> Le donne non sono educate a combattere. E quando lo imparano, se lo imparano, passano attraverso la modalità maschile del combattere. Che punta alla potenza.
> 
> ...


:up:


----------



## sarastro (30 Maggio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ci sono questioni culturali non indifferenti nella questione che sollevi.
> 
> Le donne non sono educate a combattere. E quando lo imparano, se lo imparano, passano attraverso la modalità maschile del combattere. Che punta alla potenza.
> 
> ...



Interessanti osservazioni, grazie. Ti replico con quel che so per esperienza. 

In uno scontro a mani nude in cui si fa sul serio (si vuole/deve mettere l'avversario in condizioni di non nuocere e/o ucciderlo) la cosa che conta *in assoluto *di più è la familiarità con l'uso della violenza, e la decisione e la brutalità che ne conseguono. 
Forza, peso, potenza, (tutte cose che avvantaggiano il maschio sulla femmina) contano molto, ma da soli non sono decisivi. Un uomo fisicamente in ottima forma che non ha familiarità con la violenza, contro una donna in discreta forma che ha familiarità con la violenza ed è veramente decisa e brutale, molto probabilmente perde. 

Come si acquisisce la familiarità con la violenza?

Ci sono due modi. Primo: nasci e cresci in un ambiente violento, e impari a subire e a esercitare la violenza come impari a camminare, cucinare, etc. 
Gli ambienti violenti, però, di solito escludono le donne dall'esercizio ufficiale della violenza, perchè lì la donna è una delle principali *poste *della violenza (una preda). Però, anche solo per osmosi, in quegli ambienti anche le donne acquistano familiarità con la violenza, e quando si manifesta non restano paralizzate, ma reagiscono, reagiscono eccome (pensa alle zingare, alle albanesi, etc.: non sono clienti comode, in un litigio). 

Secondo modo: addestramento in un'arte marziale. L'arte marziale, però, per preparare sul serio alla violenza vera, dove l'arbitro che ferma l'incontro non c'è, va appresa nel modo più realistico possibile. Realistico vuol dire che devi imparare a prendere pugni e calci veri, non finti: sennò, quando nella vita reale ti prendi un cazzotto in faccia resti traumatizzato, esiti, ti scomponi e ti asfaltano. 

Per questo sono più consigliabili la boxe o la lotta greco-romana o le MMA delle arti marziali orientali come il karate, il ju-jitsu, l'aikido, etc., che sono eccezionali ma a) esigono un lunghissimo addestramento per rendere automatiche teniche tutt'altro che naturali b) comprendono tecniche molto pericolose che non si possono far provare a tutti in modo realistico, sennò ci scappa il morto: quindi succede che uno diventa cintura nera di karate e non ha mai preso vere botte, e alla prima rissa per la strada un teppista qualsiasi lo stende (visto con i miei occhi).

Sono molto efficaci le tecniche di combattimento senz'armi messe a punto dalle varie FFAA. Il Sistema di Combattimento Militare italiano, il Systema russo, il Krav-Maga israeliano, etc. Sono tutti un mix di prese, colpi, leve, accomunati dallo scopo ultimo: fare fuori nel più breve tempo possibile l'avversario, senza ricamini sul fair play o preoccupazioni che nessuno si faccia veramente male (l'idea è che l'avversario deve farsi molto male molto in fretta). 

Impararli sul serio non è uno scherzo, ci vuole tempo, fatica, e ci si fa male di sicuro. 

A parità di altre condizioni (forma fisica, addestramento, decisione e brutalità) tra uomo e donna non c'è partita, per la semplice ragione che rientrano in gioco e ritornano decisive le caratteristiche fisiche dei due sessi: forza, peso, potenza. Il colpo di una donna di sessanta chili non equivale mai al colpo di un uomo di ottanta; per non parlare delle prese, dove il puro e semplice peso fornisce un vantaggio enorme, e delle leve, dove (a volte) con la pura e semplice forza un uomo può annullare la leva più efficace sollevando da terra la donna. 

Il vantaggio prezioso che ha la donna addestrata, decisa e brutale in uno scontro fisico con un uomo è duplice. Uno, la sorpresa (l'uomo non si aspetta che la donna sia in grado di minacciarlo). Due, sono fortemente radicati nel maschio l'istinto a proteggere la donna e l'inibizione a colpirla. 

Morale: se una donna vuole stendere gli uomini si addestri seriamente, impari a essere decisa e brutale, e sferri un attacco preventivo violentissimo e improvviso mirando subito ai punti vitali meno difficili da colpire: laringe (a mano aperta, colpi ripetuti), tempie (col pugno o, meglio, il gomito), genitali (afferrare con la mano e torcere, non colpire con il ginocchio o il piede, troppo facile la parata istintiva), setto nasale (con il palmo della mano dal basso in alto con la massima potenza, per farlo rientrare nel cranio e fulminare il cervello), occhi (sgusciare con le dita), plesso solare (a mano tesa o con le nocche ripiegate). S

e l'attacco riesce, l'avversario sarà certamente incapacitato, anche se non muore. Se fallisce, be', sono grossi problemi, auguri.


----------



## Jim Cain (30 Maggio 2016)

sarastro ha detto:


> Interessanti osservazioni, grazie. Ti replico con quel che so per esperienza.
> 
> In uno scontro a mani nude in cui si fa sul serio (si vuole/deve mettere l'avversario in condizioni di non nuocere e/o ucciderlo) la cosa che conta *in assoluto *di più è la familiarità con l'uso della violenza, e la decisione e la brutalità che ne conseguono.
> Forza, peso, potenza, (tutte cose che avvantaggiano il maschio sulla femmina) contano molto, ma da soli non sono decisivi. Un uomo fisicamente in ottima forma che non ha familiarità con la violenza, contro una donna in discreta forma che ha familiarità con la violenza ed è veramente decisa e brutale, molto probabilmente perde.
> ...


A volte può bastare un calcio nelle palle ben assestato...


----------



## sarastro (30 Maggio 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> A volte può bastare un calcio nelle palle ben assestato...


Sconsiglio vivamente il calcio nelle palle, perchè il tragitto tra piede e palle è molto lungo, e nel frattempo scatta la risposta istintitiva di protezione. All'uomo basta spostare la coscia, girarsi di qualche grado, per ricevere il calcio sulla gamba. 
Va inoltre considerato che dare calci alti (sopra al ginocchio) squilibra e rende vulnerabili: basta uno sgambetto o una spinta per cadere a terra. Trovarsi a terra con l'avversario in piedi è molto brutto: lì sì che un calcio ha poca strada da fare prima di impattare sulla tua testa...


----------



## ipazia (30 Maggio 2016)

sarastro ha detto:


> Interessanti osservazioni, grazie. Ti replico con quel che so per esperienza.
> 
> In uno scontro a mani nude in cui si fa sul serio (si vuole/deve mettere l'avversario in condizioni di non nuocere e/o ucciderlo) la cosa che conta *in assoluto *di più è la familiarità con l'uso della violenza, e la decisione e la brutalità che ne conseguono.
> Forza, peso, potenza, (tutte cose che avvantaggiano il maschio sulla femmina) contano molto, ma da soli non sono decisivi. Un uomo fisicamente in ottima forma che non ha familiarità con la violenza, contro una donna in discreta forma che ha familiarità con la violenza ed è veramente decisa e brutale, molto probabilmente perde.
> ...


sono piuttosto d'accordo con te. Praticamente su tutto. 

E ribadisco altri aspetti...la femmina è pensata (negli immaginari) per dare la vita. Ed è un gradino. 

in culture antiche le femmine sapevano dare la vita. Ma sapevano anche della morte. E sapevano di poterla dare. 
Erano educate al loro potere. Creazione e distruzione. 

Noi poco. E per una donna, e non uso casualmente donna invece di femmina, visto che la donna è fondamentalmente un ruolo sociale che viene "messo sopra" la femmina, riappropriarsi del potere della morte, nella sua origine non è un percorso scontato. Spesso non viene neanche percorso. Consapevolmente. 
Ma la creazione non esiste senza la distruzione e viceversa.

Dimenticarsi di questo è giocarsi quello scatto preventivo...giocare sulla dissonanza cognitiva che l'imprevedibilità di una preda che si trasforma in cacciatore crea deriva dalla consapevolezza di saper dare la morte per la vita, se serve. Senza pietà.  

Le donne temono la violenza. Raramente la attraversano. E tendenzialmente la attraversano nel ruolo di vittime. 
E tendenzialmente restano stupite quando se la trovano davanti. 

Come se fosse una bestia strana. E in effetti lo è...strana, lontana, non a me. 

E la violenza, come ben sai se sei stato in guerra, è quella cosa che svela il trucco della sicurezza. Quella zona di confort in cui si pensa, si vuol credere che il terreno da sotto i piedi non te lo leva nessuno. Che sei al sicuro.

La violenza sbatte in faccia che è un trucco. Che la terra sotto i piedi te la può levare chiunque. E in qualsiasi momento. 

Avere questa consapevolezza, senza esserne schiavi, è frutto di addestramento e disciplina. 

Le arti marziali aiutano. E guidano. Sono la forma di una sostanza. 

La sostanza la mette chi combatte. E le sue esperienze come giustamente facevi notare tu. 

Conosco cinture nere che piangerebbero come bambini, in strada sul serio. E che non hanno memoria muscolare in stati di stress, dove non si funziona più per tecniche apprese ma è il corpo che fa quello che sa. E ancor di più conoscono la tecnica ma non la brutalità.

Che sul tatami è facile mimare una rottura...rompere un osso, sentire lo schiocco, non bloccarsi di fronte al sangue è un altro discorso. 

Se non si conosce la violenza. Se non si conosce l'aggressività...concordo con te.

Le femmine in generale la sanno poco. 
Per storia. Educazione. Cultura. 

Hanno paura della violenza...ma oso un po' di più..hanno paura di aver paura. Anche gli uomini eh...ma è diverso. 

Per quanto riguarda la brutalità...fa brutto no?...brutalità/donna...naahhh....non stanno bene..

Fa brutto che una femmina vada in giro con un occhio nero. O con gli ematomi sul corpo. 
E il primo pensiero non è che ha combattuto e magari vinto. 
Il primo pensiero è "povera...l'hanno picchiata!"

Raramente ci si chiede come ne è uscito/a conciata l'altro/o.

Ed è un pensiero ricorrente quello della femmina come vittima. Assoluta. Senza altra via se non essere vittima. Da difendere. 

Poco ricorrente il pensiero per cui una vittima non è soltanto una vittima. E più che altro non lo è in ogni situazione. 

Le arti marziali, sono un buono spunto. A conoscere il corpo. 
Non bastano. Anche perchè il contesto sociale non "approva". Non ancora. 

Violenza, aggressività, brutalità, animalità...concordo pienamente che siano aspetti pulsionali profondi e imprescindibili. Non conoscerli è rischioso. Per entrambi. 

E il dolore. La negazione del dolore in ogni sua forma. Il doversene liberare a tutti i costi. Il curarlo come se fosse una malattia...anche questi aspetti culturali condizionano, e non poco.


----------



## marietto (30 Maggio 2016)

Ragazzi, per favore, ricordatemi di non contraddirvi mai...


----------



## sarastro (30 Maggio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> sono piuttosto d'accordo con te. Praticamente su tutto.
> 
> E ribadisco altri aspetti...la femmina è pensata (negli immaginari) per dare la vita. Ed è un gradino.
> 
> ...


Che arte marziale pratichi?

Quanto al resto (familiarità con la violenza reale) concordo, ma secondo me oggi, da noi, non è tanto questione di sesso. 
La schiacciante maggioranza degli italiani, maschi o femmine conta poco,  a) la violenza la vede solo al cine b) viene rimbambita fin dalla più tenera infanzia da un pacifismo, un irenismo, una non violenza obbligatoria senza se e senza ma che gli fanno credere sul serio che la violenza riguardi sempre gli altri (poi viene il giorno che, etc.) c) insomma, non ha mai preso un pugno in faccia. 
Spero vivamente che la storia non ci provveda di un corso accelerato sulla realtà del conflitto.


----------



## ipazia (30 Maggio 2016)

sarastro ha detto:


> Che arte marziale pratichi?
> 
> *Quanto al resto (familiarità con la violenza reale) concordo, ma secondo me oggi, da noi, non è tanto questione di sesso. *
> La schiacciante maggioranza degli italiani, maschi o femmine conta poco,  a) la violenza la vede solo al cine b) viene rimbambita fin dalla più tenera infanzia da un pacifismo, un irenismo, una non violenza obbligatoria senza se e senza ma che gli fanno credere sul serio che la violenza riguardi sempre gli altri (poi viene il giorno che, etc.) c) insomma, non ha mai preso un pugno in faccia.
> Spero vivamente che la storia non ci provveda di un corso accelerato sulla realtà del conflitto.


Kung fu. Vietnamita. uno di quelli che sconsigli...:rotfl:

In realtà ultimamente sono incuriosita dal Systema...ci sto guardando con il mio maestro. 

Ma la violenza non l'ho vista solo al cinema. 

Quanto a quello che hai scritto, in particolare il grassetto, già..sono d'accordo...e aggiungo la contraddizione di fondo che vedo io...non può esistere non violenza senza violenza. 

E la pericolosità di fondo della violenza è che è esplosiva, per chi non ne conosce il percorso. 
Sia per chi la agisce sia per chi la subisce. 

Lascia entrambi esterrefatti. E le bestie esterrefatte sono bestie pericolose.


----------



## sarastro (30 Maggio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Kung fu. Vietnamita. uno di quelli che sconsigli...:rotfl:
> 
> In realtà ultimamente sono incuriosita dal Systema...ci sto guardando con il mio maestro.
> 
> ...


Il kung fu lo conosco poco, visto un paio di volte uno bravo. Però, ci tengo a precisare: le arti marziali orientali sono più che buone, se praticate come si deve. I difetti sono quelli che dicevo sopra: molto lunghe da apprendere le tecniche, raro il realismo per ragioni sia oggettive (pericolo) sia soggettive (ai maestri conviene vendere la tecnica come risolutiva in sè e per sè, "se impari il karate stendi l'omone", e molti purtroppo ci cascano: non dico che sia così il tuo, da come parli sembra proprio di no). 
Boxe, lotta greco-romana e MMA hanno un vantaggio: sono più facili da imparare (tecniche più naturali) e più realistiche (nei limiti del combattimento sportivo, nella boxe i cazzotti te li prendi eccome, etc.). 
Ma va benissimo anche imparare le arti marziali orientali, come no. 
Come caveat metterei soltanto questo: attenti che nessuna tecnica basta + attenti che negli scontri reali bisogna semplificare al massimo, le reazioni devono essere totalmente istintive e immediate senza ripensamento alcuno, e prima che una tecnica complicata diventi azione riflessa bisogna ripeterla centinaia di migliaia di volte in molte situazioni diverse. 
Il Systema è una gran figata. Mai imparato sul serio, ma ci ho un po' giocato, da vecchio, con un tizio russo che frequentava la mia palestra di boxe. Grande la tecnica per scaricare tutto il peso nel pugno, grande l'uso del pugno a martello, grandi le prese e le leve a terra. Una lotta simpatica, arruffona e devastante come i russi, popolo che adoro.


----------



## Tulipmoon (30 Maggio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Considera di avere preso almeno tre verdi.


Sono commossa  



Brunetta ha detto:


> Menalo! :carneval:


Sempre e comunque....ora se le merita pure per cui nulla mi fermerà


----------



## Falcor (30 Maggio 2016)

sarastro ha detto:


> In uno scontro a mani nude in cui si fa sul serio (si vuole/deve mettere l'avversario in condizioni di non nuocere *e/o ucciderlo*) la cosa che conta in assoluto di più è la familiarità con l'uso della violenza, e la decisione e la brutalità che ne conseguono.
> 
> Come si acquisisce la familiarità con la violenza?
> 
> e l'attacco riesce, l'avversario sarà certamente incapacitato, *anche se non muore*. Se fallisce, be', sono grossi problemi, auguri.





sarastro ha detto:


> Sconsiglio vivamente il calcio nelle palle, *perchè il tragitto tra piede e palle è molto lungo*, e nel frattempo scatta la risposta istintitiva di protezione.
> 
> Trovarsi a terra con l'avversario in piedi è molto brutto: lì sì che un calcio ha *poca strada da fare prima di impattare sulla tua testa*...


Credimi non sto scherzando, io ti amo  Dove sei stato fino ad oggi.


----------



## sarastro (30 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Credimi non sto scherzando, io ti amo  Dove sei stato fino ad oggi.



Mi sa che sono troppo vecchio per te, il nostro amore non ha un futuro...


----------



## danny (30 Maggio 2016)

sarastro ha detto:


> Interessanti osservazioni, grazie. Ti replico con quel che so per esperienza.
> 
> In uno scontro a mani nude in cui si fa sul serio (si vuole/deve mettere l'avversario in condizioni di non nuocere e/o ucciderlo) la cosa che conta *in assoluto *di più è la familiarità con l'uso della violenza, e la decisione e la brutalità che ne conseguono.
> Forza, peso, potenza, (tutte cose che avvantaggiano il maschio sulla femmina) contano molto, ma da soli non sono decisivi. Un uomo fisicamente in ottima forma che non ha familiarità con la violenza, contro una donna in discreta forma che ha familiarità con la violenza ed è veramente decisa e brutale, molto probabilmente perde.
> ...


Perfetto. Aggiungo una cosa: se tu donna non hai mai avuto a che fare con un uomo in un corpo a corpo non ce la farai comunque perché se ti trovi di fronte uno allenato non ti lascerà neppure arrivare alla linea della vita e perché qualsiasi tuo colpo sarà troppo lento e verrà intercettato prima che arrivi a segno. Un calcio o un pugno li devi sapere dare, ci vuole tecnica. E la tecnica richiede studio e allenamento. Ricordo solo una donna con cui mi allenavo che mi teneva testa. Dura veloce forte precisa aggressiva. Con le altre non c'era storia. Consiglierei a tutte dei buoni corsi di difesa.


----------



## danny (30 Maggio 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> A volte può bastare un calcio nelle palle ben assestato...


Se ci arrivi Jim. In un aggressione vera è la prima cosa che ci si aspetta. E prendere un piede con le mani rovesciando una donna leggera a terra è questione di un attimo. E quando una donna è a terra è finita. Conosco delle posizioni che ti bloccano. Questo unitamente al panico che si crea sono pericolosi.


----------



## danny (30 Maggio 2016)

sarastro ha detto:


> Sconsiglio vivamente il calcio nelle palle, perchè il tragitto tra piede e palle è molto lungo, e nel frattempo scatta la risposta istintitiva di protezione. All'uomo basta spostare la coscia, girarsi di qualche grado, per ricevere il calcio sulla gamba.
> Va inoltre considerato che dare calci alti (sopra al ginocchio) squilibra e rende vulnerabili: basta uno sgambetto o una spinta per cadere a terra. Trovarsi a terra con l'avversario in piedi è molto brutto: lì sì che un calcio ha poca strada da fare prima di impattare sulla tua testa...


Perfetto. Io per un certo periodo dopo le arti marziali giapponesi e vietnamite mi sono allenato alla difesa da coltello e arma da fuoco. Avevo le protezioni per viso testicoli pancia. Da noi i colpi arrivavano davvero. Devo dirti che mi manca ma purtroppo è importante anche trovare un buon maestro con cui avere un buon rapporto per questo tipo di pratica. Il mio ero fantastico. Una persona in cui riponi la massima fiducia in un rapporto reciproco. Non so, certe palestre di boxe non mi ispirano, per esempio.


----------



## Ross (30 Maggio 2016)

sarastro ha detto:


> Sconsiglio vivamente il calcio nelle palle, perchè il tragitto tra piede e palle è molto lungo, e nel frattempo scatta la risposta istintitiva di protezione. All'uomo basta spostare la coscia, girarsi di qualche grado, per ricevere il calcio sulla gamba.
> Va inoltre considerato che dare calci alti (sopra al ginocchio) squilibra e rende vulnerabili: basta uno sgambetto o una spinta per cadere a terra. Trovarsi a terra con l'avversario in piedi è molto brutto: lì sì che un calcio ha poca strada da fare prima di impattare sulla tua testa...


Mi puoi adottare?


----------



## Skorpio (30 Maggio 2016)

*...*



sarastro ha detto:


> Interessanti osservazioni, grazie. Ti replico con quel che so per esperienza.
> 
> In uno scontro a mani nude in cui si fa sul serio (si vuole/deve mettere l'avversario in condizioni di non nuocere e/o ucciderlo) la cosa che conta *in assoluto *di più è la familiarità con l'uso della violenza, e la decisione e la brutalità che ne conseguono.
> Forza, peso, potenza, (tutte cose che avvantaggiano il maschio sulla femmina) contano molto, ma da soli non sono decisivi. Un uomo fisicamente in ottima forma che non ha familiarità con la violenza, contro una donna in discreta forma che ha familiarità con la violenza ed è veramente decisa e brutale, molto probabilmente perde.
> ...


quindi per la tua esperienza, tradotto in termini pratici (vedi neretto) i vari corsi di autodifesa femminile che ci sono in giro con una certa allegria, all'atto pratico sono sostanzialmente aria fritta? 

li sconsiglieresti?

Perché se una donna diciamo "non violenta" , benché addestrata sufficientemente, viene aggredita da una persona abituata alla violenza, magari un ladro aggressivo, seguendo quanto scritto sul neretto, ha sostanzialmente poche chanches di difendersi efficacemente........?


----------



## perplesso (30 Maggio 2016)

perchè la paura ha la meglio e rimane come paralizzata.


----------



## ipazia (31 Maggio 2016)

sarastro ha detto:


> Il kung fu lo conosco poco, visto un paio di volte uno bravo. Però, ci tengo a precisare: le arti marziali orientali sono più che buone, se praticate come si deve. I difetti sono quelli che dicevo sopra: molto lunghe da apprendere le tecniche, raro il realismo per ragioni sia oggettive (pericolo) sia soggettive (ai maestri conviene vendere la tecnica come risolutiva in sè e per sè, "se impari il karate stendi l'omone", e molti purtroppo ci cascano: non dico che sia così il tuo, da come parli sembra proprio di no).
> Boxe, lotta greco-romana e MMA hanno un vantaggio: sono più facili da imparare (tecniche più naturali) e più realistiche (nei limiti del combattimento sportivo, nella boxe i cazzotti te li prendi eccome, etc.).
> Ma va benissimo anche imparare le arti marziali orientali, come no.
> Come caveat metterei soltanto questo: attenti che nessuna tecnica basta + attenti che negli scontri reali bisogna semplificare al massimo, le reazioni devono essere totalmente istintive e immediate senza ripensamento alcuno, e prima che una tecnica complicata diventi azione riflessa bisogna ripeterla centinaia di migliaia di volte in molte situazioni diverse.
> Il Systema è una gran figata. Mai imparato sul serio, ma ci ho un po' giocato, da vecchio, con un tizio russo che frequentava la mia palestra di boxe. Grande la tecnica per scaricare tutto il peso nel pugno, grande l'uso del pugno a martello, grandi le prese e le leve a terra. Una lotta simpatica, arruffona e devastante come i russi, popolo che adoro.


Se ben insegnato secondo me è interessante. 
Credo dipenda da cosa si cerchi. E dal sapere cosa si cerca. 

Ma non era questo il tema che volevo sottolineare, seppure mi piaccia chiacchierare di arte. 

Il tema che volevo sottolineare riguarda il fatto che quelle che hai descritto come arti femminili per eccellenza, paradiso e inferno per il maschio degno e indegno, sono solo una costruzione culturale. 
Frutto di secoli in cui la donna, non la femmina, è stata lì relegata. E lì si è lasciata relegare. 

E la competizione solo su campo maschile, ossia la potenza e basta, è una delle declinazioni. 
Una femmina che sa combattere, combatte come un maschio. Da femmina però. E usa altre modalità. 

Una femmina consapevole del proprio corpo conosce i punti di forza e i punti di debolezza. Se addestrata sfrutta entrambi a suo favore. Tanto quanto un maschio conosce e sfrutta i suoi. 

Trovo indicativo che i maestri siano tendenzialmente maschi. Ed è una pecca. Che indica però uno stato dell'arte. 
Un maschio non sa, per quanto si impegni, cosa significhi un corpo di femmina, una aggressività di femmina e una violenza di femmina, se una femmina non glielo spiega. E per poterlo spiegare al maschio, lei per prima deve liberarsi da una concezione del corpo al maschile, di una aggressività al maschile e di una violenza al maschile.

E questo è un nodo non indifferente. A diversi livelli. 

Manca l'educazione a questo. Nelle donne e dalle donne. 

E anche negli uomini. Maschi. 

Detto questo....trovo sia fondamentale saper distinguere quando è tempo di guerra e quando è tempo di pace. 

In tempo di pace, secondo il mio punto di vista, si cerca il dialogo. 

E ci si ricorda che le mutande sono di chi le indossa. E di nessun altro. 

Io almeno tendo a ricordarmelo. 
E non vedo, per quanto sia territoriale, il mio ipotetico uomo come preda delle succitate arti femminili. 
Gli riconosco la capacità di abbassarsi le mutande e un intelletto sufficientemente vivo da saper decidere senza che la decisione sia frutto dell'irretire. 
Allo stesso modo penso delle donne. Abbiamo imparato ad alzare e abbassare le mutande tanto quanto i maschi e abbiamo un intelletto altrettanto vivo da saper decidere da chi prenderlo....

ecco forse le mutande le abbassiamo con filo di eleganza in più...ah...le arti femminili 

Poi si può parlare di come si sfoga la frustrazione. Ma è una questione diversa. Seppur correlata. E riguarda la percezione di se stessi in relazione all'altro. E alla sensazione di avere o perdere il potere. E qui sono i maschi ad avere qualche conflitto interno. 


Systema è interessante per me, in particolare per le leve, che se ben portate possono diventare rotture. Che mi piacciono un sacco. Preferisco la marzialità della guerriglia però..so' femmina:carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (31 Maggio 2016)

Mi dispiace deludervi ma non viviamo in una società che richieda lo scontro corpo a corpo.


----------



## Ecate (31 Maggio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Se ben insegnato secondo me è interessante.
> Credo dipenda da cosa si cerchi. E dal sapere cosa si cerca.
> 
> Ma non era questo il tema che volevo sottolineare, seppure mi piaccia chiacchierare di arte.
> ...


Bello, Ipazia. Dove non ho competenza mi hai arricchita, per il resto ti quoto con rinnovato vigore


----------



## ipazia (31 Maggio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi dispiace deludervi ma non viviamo in una società che richieda lo scontro corpo a corpo.


:rotfl::rotfl:

...mica sempre..però in effetti siamo messi meglio che in altre parti del mondo....

certi corpo a corpo sono piacevoli però


----------



## ipazia (31 Maggio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Bello, Ipazia. Dove non ho competenza mi hai arricchita, per il resto ti quoto con rinnovato vigore


ciao cara  

sono contenta di averti dato spunti.


----------



## Ecate (31 Maggio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi dispiace deludervi ma non viviamo in una società che richieda lo scontro corpo a corpo.


I bimbi però vivono ancora come australopitechi


----------



## Brunetta (31 Maggio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...mica sempre..però in effetti siamo messi meglio che in altre parti del mondo....
> 
> certi corpo a corpo sono piacevoli però


Per quelli non è necessario allenamento.


----------



## ipazia (31 Maggio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per quelli non è necessario allenamento.


----------



## spleen (31 Maggio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> I bimbi però vivono ancora come australopitechi


Anche tanti adulti, se è per questo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (31 Maggio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Se ben insegnato secondo me è interessante.
> Credo dipenda da cosa si cerchi. E dal sapere cosa si cerca.
> 
> Ma non era questo il tema che volevo sottolineare, seppure mi piaccia chiacchierare di arte.
> ...


Non manca affatto l'educazione dalle donne e per le donne. E non manca nemmeno la consapevolezza negli uomini.
Diciamo che praticare arti marziali distruttive non è la strada migliore per capirlo e per educarsi.


----------



## danny (31 Maggio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> S
> Trovo indicativo che i maestri siano tendenzialmente maschi. Ed è una pecca. Che indica però uno stato dell'arte.
> *Un maschio non sa, per quanto si impegni, cosa significhi un corpo di femmina, una aggressività di femmina e una violenza di femmina, se una femmina non glielo spiega*. E per poterlo spiegare al maschio, lei per prima deve liberarsi da una concezione del corpo al maschile, di una aggressività al maschile e di una violenza al maschile.
> 
> ...



No, questo no.
Come in tutte le arti vi è chi è più predisposto e chi meno, chi riesce e chi non riesce.
L'avere un maestro maschio non è determinante. Un corpo è un corpo. Una testa è una testa.
E se sei un buon maestro capisci l'allievo di qualsiasi sesso sia.
Noi, ricordo, facevamo allenamento in 3.
100 kg di maestro, 78 miei e 58 circa se non ricordo male di lei.
Malgrado la differenza la tecnica della ragazza era tale da essere competitiva con nostra forza.
Nell'aggressione a scopo di violenza riusciva a difendersi egregiamente.
Era l'unica però, tra le numerose allieve che gestiva il mio maestro (io le allenavo come aggressore, a mani mude o con coltello - finto si intende). La muscolatura femminile non riesce a ottenere adeguati risultati se non con lunghi allenamenti: è diversa, semplicemente diversa. Ma una maggior leggerezza può essere utile a fornire altri risultati, in termini di velocità e agilità. Io mi sono trovato spesso in difficoltà, nell'aggressione, con lei.


----------



## danny (31 Maggio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi dispiace deludervi *ma non viviamo in una società che richieda lo scontro corpo a corpo.*


Mi dispiace ma anche questo non è vero.
Le aggressioni alle donne sono un rischio e saperle gestire al meglio delle proprie possibilità un vantaggio per chiunque avesse la sfortuna di trovarsi in determinate situazioni.
Il rischio vi è anche per gli uomini, a qualsiasi età. A scopo borseggio o per qualsiasi altra ragione.
Le arti marziali insegnano la difesa, non l'attacco, la padronanza dell'aggressività, della propria forza, della paura.
Sono quanto di più pacifico esista. E, detto tra noi, uno sfogo non da poco.
E un ottimo addestramento fisico.


----------



## Tessa (31 Maggio 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Non manca affatto l'educazione dalle donne e per le donne. E non manca nemmeno la consapevolezza negli uomini.
> Diciamo che praticare arti marziali distruttive non è la strada migliore per capirlo e per educarsi.


Condivido e sono abbastanza basita dalla piega che ha preso questa discussione.


----------



## Skorpio (31 Maggio 2016)

*...*



danny ha detto:


> Mi dispiace ma anche questo non è vero.
> Le aggressioni alle donne sono un rischio e saperle gestire al meglio delle proprie possibilità un vantaggio per chiunque avesse la sfortuna di trovarsi in determinate situazioni.
> Il rischio vi è anche per gli uomini, a qualsiasi età. A scopo borseggio o per qualsiasi altra ragione.
> Le arti marziali insegnano la difesa, non l'attacco, la padronanza dell'aggressività, della propria forza, della paura.
> ...


Quindi una donna che non lo desidera dovrebbe addestrarsi 10 anni 3 ore 2 volte a settimana e spender di lezioni 50.000 euro, perché forse fra 12 anni la potrebbero borseggiare di 50 euro ed è bene che si difenda? ...


----------



## danny (31 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Quindi una donna che non lo desidera dovrebbe addestrarsi 10 anni 3 ore 2 volte a settimana e spender di lezioni 50.000 euro, perché forse fra 12 anni la potrebbero borseggiare di 50 euro ed è bene che si difenda? ...


Può scegliere anche il divano.
O fare danza. O zumba.
Allo stesso prezzo può iscriversi a un corso di difesa personale.
Sapersi difendere è utile nella vita. E non direi che il rischio maggiore, per una ragazza, sia essere borseggiata di 50 euro.
In ogni caso fare sport è salutare.


----------



## Skorpio (31 Maggio 2016)

*...*



danny ha detto:


> Può scegliere anche il divano.
> O fare danza. O zumba.
> Allo stesso prezzo può iscriversi a un corso di difesa personale.
> Sapersi difendere è utile nella vita. E non direi che il rischio maggiore, per una ragazza, sia essere borseggiata di 50 euro.
> In ogni caso fare sport è salutare.


Non sono d accordo.
Per nulla

Mi piace moltissimo l aspetto dell arte che sottolineava Ipazia, e leggo in Sarastro la passione di chi conosce queste arti.

Come un architetto può stupirci parlando di vari connotati architettonici di diverse città.

Imparare una cosa che non mi interessa affatto perché un giorno forse mi è utile, non ha alcun senso, se non quello di combattere un mio disagio personale.

Se io amo il pianoforte, che non mi sarà utile se mi aggrediscono, dovrei passare una vita in palestra, e non suonare il pianoforte, pensando al ladro o alla assalitore che potrei dover incontrare un giorno?? È semplicemente assurdo


----------



## sarastro (31 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> quindi per la tua esperienza, tradotto in termini pratici (vedi neretto) i vari corsi di autodifesa femminile che ci sono in giro con una certa allegria, all'atto pratico sono sostanzialmente aria fritta?
> 
> li sconsiglieresti?
> 
> Perché se una donna diciamo "non violenta" , benché addestrata sufficientemente, viene aggredita da una persona abituata alla violenza, magari un ladro aggressivo, seguendo quanto scritto sul neretto, ha sostanzialmente poche chanches di difendersi efficacemente........?


I corsi di autodifesa, femminili o maschili, male non fanno, a patto che dopo averli frequentati uno o una non creda di essere sul serio in grado di affrontare un avversario esperto, deciso e brutale (anche se magari privo di addestramento formale in un'arte marziale): perchè NON è vero. Se uno/a crede di essere diventato un guerriero/a, sta messo peggio di prima perchè si culla in un falso senso di sicurezza che all'occasione può costargli la pelle. 
I corsi di autodifesa funzionano (forse) contro avversari inesperti. Dico forse, perchè tra uno scontro in palestra e uno scontro reale passa la stessa differenza che tra una lezione di educazione sessuale e un rapporto sessuale vero e proprio. C'è una certa somiglianza, ma mancano le emozioni travolgenti, e le emozioni travolgenti sono la chiave di tutto, in un caso e nell'altro. 
Si scopre come si reagisce a uno scontro reale solo nello scontro reale, punto. C'è chi si scopre un guerriero nato, c'è chi si scopre uno che faceva meglio a restare a casa davanti alla tv. Solo un addestramento il più possibile realistico (realistico=botte vere, situazioni difficili, attacchi imprevisti) prepara, per quanto possibile, allo scontro reale. Per quanto possibile, perchè in addestramento non ci si vuole menomare o uccidere, mentre nello scontro reale la posta in gioco può essere proprio questa, e cambia tutto.
Secondo me, la cosa più utile che si può insegnare nei corsi di autodifesa di cui parli (che non conosco direttamente, e che saranno certo diversissimi per qualità): vigilanza+la forma fisica (aerobica). Mentenere un atteggiamento di vigilanza, sentire l'odore del pericolo, valutare che tipo di minaccia pone un avversario, sono cose importantissime per la sicurezza personale. 
Se ti accorgi di essere in pericolo, che la persona che hai di fronte può diventare violenta, EVITA lo scontro, per esempio mettendoti a gridare come un/a forsennato/a e scattando come Bolt; oppure placandolo, assecondandolo, eccetera, a seconda dei casi.


----------



## danny (31 Maggio 2016)

sarastro ha detto:


> I corsi di autodifesa, femminili o maschili, male non fanno, a patto che dopo averli frequentati uno o una non creda di essere sul serio in grado di affrontare un avversario esperto, deciso e brutale (anche se magari privo di addestramento formale in un'arte marziale): perchè NON è vero. Se uno/a crede di essere diventato un guerriero/a, sta messo peggio di prima perchè si culla in un falso senso di sicurezza che all'occasione può costargli la pelle.
> I corsi di autodifesa funzionano (forse) contro avversari inesperti. Dico forse, perchè tra uno scontro in palestra e uno scontro reale passa la stessa differenza che tra una lezione di educazione sessuale e un rapporto sessuale vero e proprio. C'è una certa somiglianza, ma mancano le emozioni travolgenti, e le emozioni travolgenti sono la chiave di tutto, in un caso e nell'altro.
> Si scopre come si reagisce a uno scontro reale solo nello scontro reale, punto. C'è chi si scopre un guerriero nato, c'è chi si scopre uno che faceva meglio a restare a casa davanti alla tv. Solo un addestramento il più possibile realistico (realistico=botte vere, situazioni difficili, attacchi imprevisti) prepara, per quanto possibile, allo scontro reale. Per quanto possibile, perchè in addestramento non ci si vuole menomare o uccidere, mentre nello scontro reale la posta in gioco può essere proprio questa, e cambia tutto.
> Secondo me, la cosa più utile che si può insegnare nei corsi di autodifesa di cui parli (che non conosco direttamente, e che saranno certo diversissimi per qualità): vigilanza+la forma fisica (aerobica). Mentenere un atteggiamento di vigilanza, sentire l'odore del pericolo, valutare che tipo di minaccia pone un avversario, sono cose importantissime per la sicurezza personale.
> Se ti accorgi di essere in pericolo, che la persona che hai di fronte può diventare violenta, *EVITA lo scontro*, per esempio mettendoti a gridare come un/a forsennato/a e scattando come Bolt; oppure placandolo, assecondandolo, eccetera, a seconda dei casi.


Esattamente quello che diceva il mio maestro.
Concordo su tutto.
Mi è sfuggito forse il post... ma tu insegni?


----------



## sarastro (31 Maggio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Se ben insegnato secondo me è interessante.
> Credo dipenda da cosa si cerchi. E dal sapere cosa si cerca.
> 
> Ma non era questo il tema che volevo sottolineare, seppure mi piaccia chiacchierare di arte.
> ...



Molto interessante, grazie. Però mi scuserai, ma non posso contribuire alla discussione sul modo di combattere femminile perchè non mi sono mai allenato con donne, nè tanto meno ho mai affrontato una donna in uno scontro reale (tranne che sul campo di battaglia emotivo, ma quello è un altro discorso).
C'è una ragazza sui vent'anni, molto simpatica e determinata, che si allena nella palestra di pugilato che frequento. Magari la invito a fare i guanti e poi ti dico...


----------



## danny (31 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non sono d accordo.
> Per nulla
> 
> Mi piace moltissimo l aspetto dell arte che sottolineava Ipazia, e leggo in Sarastro la passione di chi conosce queste arti.
> ...


Il concetto è un po' debole.
Non avrebbe neppure senso a questo punto andare a scuola.
Studiare inglese o tedesco.
Latino.
In ogni caso, mi sembra ovvio che sia consigliabile seguire le proprie inclinazioni.


----------



## banshee (31 Maggio 2016)

sarastro ha detto:


> Il kung fu lo conosco poco, visto un paio di volte uno bravo. Però, ci tengo a precisare: le arti marziali orientali sono più che buone, se praticate come si deve. I difetti sono quelli che dicevo sopra: molto lunghe da apprendere le tecniche, raro il realismo per ragioni sia oggettive (pericolo) sia soggettive (ai maestri conviene vendere la tecnica come risolutiva in sè e per sè, "se impari il karate stendi l'omone", e molti purtroppo ci cascano: non dico che sia così il tuo, da come parli sembra proprio di no).
> *Boxe, lotta greco-romana e MMA hanno un vantaggio: sono più facili da imparare (tecniche più naturali) e più realistiche (nei limiti del combattimento sportivo, nella boxe i cazzotti te li prendi eccome, etc.). *
> Ma va benissimo anche imparare le arti marziali orientali, come no.
> Come caveat metterei soltanto questo: attenti che nessuna tecnica basta + attenti che negli scontri reali bisogna semplificare al massimo, le reazioni devono essere totalmente istintive e immediate senza ripensamento alcuno, e prima che una tecnica complicata diventi azione riflessa bisogna ripeterla centinaia di migliaia di volte in molte situazioni diverse.
> Il Systema è una gran figata. Mai imparato sul serio, ma ci ho un po' giocato, da vecchio, con un tizio russo che frequentava la mia palestra di boxe. Grande la tecnica per scaricare tutto il peso nel pugno, grande l'uso del pugno a martello, grandi le prese e le leve a terra. Una lotta simpatica, arruffona e devastante come i russi, popolo che adoro.


confermo. 

io ho imparato a pararmi perchè ho preso cazzotti  non ti viene affatto naturale come movimento parare un colpo, il primo movimento istintivo che ti viene, quando ti stanno per colpire, è spostarti, anche in malo modo, il che ti rende ancora più vulnerabile.

il mio istruttore menava, io ho imparato a coprirmi e a stare mento basso e guardia alta proprio per questo.

comunque concordo con quello che avete scritto tu e [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION] finora


----------



## sarastro (31 Maggio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi dispiace deludervi ma non viviamo in una società che richieda lo scontro corpo a corpo.


Mah...speriamo che sia vero. Se continuiamo a invitare qui gente che viene da culture dove la violenza è cosa quotidiana e normale, temo che avremo brutte sorprese.


----------



## danny (31 Maggio 2016)

sarastro ha detto:


> Molto interessante, grazie. Però mi scuserai, ma non posso contribuire alla discussione sul modo di combattere femminile perchè non mi sono mai allenato con donne, nè tanto meno ho mai affrontato una donna in uno scontro reale (tranne che sul campo di battaglia emotivo, ma quello è un altro discorso).
> *C'è una ragazza sui vent'anni, molto simpatica e determinata, che si allena nella palestra di pugilato che frequento. Magari la invito a fare i guanti e poi ti dico...*


A me piacerebbe tornare a fare qualcosa nel settore.
Vicino a casa ho una palestra di boxe ma mi frena il fatto che i frequentatori siano tutti ragazzi sui vent'anni.
Io ne ho quasi 50. 
Mi frena molto il gap fisico e anche mentale (in termini di approccio a questo tipo di sport). Tu come ti trovi, a 60 anni, con loro?


----------



## Skorpio (31 Maggio 2016)

*...*



sarastro ha detto:


> Mah...speriamo che sia vero. Se continuiamo a invitare qui gente che viene da culture dove la violenza è cosa quotidiana e normale, temo che avremo brutte sorprese.


Questo è poco ma sicuro.
Ma qui sta la supponenza tutta occidentale di pretendere di imporre un buonismo e un volemose bene a tutti i costi, verso culture che hanno un linguaggio completamente diverso

Come si diceva prima, si può anche "evitare" di cadere in questa imperdonabile presunzione e supponenza.


----------



## Skorpio (31 Maggio 2016)

*...*



danny ha detto:


> Il concetto è un po' debole.
> Non avrebbe neppure senso a questo punto andare a scuola.
> Studiare inglese o tedesco.
> Latino.
> In ogni caso, mi sembra ovvio che sia consigliabile seguire le proprie inclinazioni.


Mah.. Secondo me il concetto è un po pratico.
Mio figlio ama il pianoforte, ci suona quando può perché e bravo e appassionato.

Io non me la sento di dirgli che non deve studiare pianoforte e andare a boxe, perché quando avrà 17 anni potrebbe prenderle da un compagno di classe con cui litiga per questioni di calcio o politiche...

Tu lo faresti?


----------



## Minerva (31 Maggio 2016)

più che invitare ...molto semplicemente, non è accogliere umanamente chi è in difficoltà?


----------



## Minerva (31 Maggio 2016)

vive gli avverbi


----------



## sarastro (31 Maggio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Esattamente quello che diceva il mio maestro.
> Concordo su tutto.
> Mi è sfuggito forse il post... ma tu insegni?


No, è semplicemente l'addestramento militare e l'esperienza in zona di guerra, dove mi è capitato in due occasioni uno scontro reale corpo a corpo, una volta senz'armi entrambi e l'altra volta io a mani nude lui con il coltello (come vedi sono ancora qui, mi è andata bene). 
Poi continuo ad allenarmi (con calma) perchè mi piace e fa bene alla salute, e naturalmente mi capita di parlarne con altri.
Non so se conosci il Gruppo di Ricerca Fratelli Scaglia (sono due novaresi). Raccoglie l'esperienza di istruttori delle FFAA, delle forze di polizia, etc. Secondo me è il meglio che c'è in Italia, e a livelli di eccellenza mondiale nel campo della sicurezza e dell'autodifesa (con armi e senza). 
Questo è il loro sito: http://www.grurifrasca.net/
I manuali di autodifesa senz'armi sono eccellenti.


----------



## sarastro (31 Maggio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> A me piacerebbe tornare a fare qualcosa nel settore.
> Vicino a casa ho una palestra di boxe ma mi frena il fatto che i frequentatori siano tutti ragazzi sui vent'anni.
> Io ne ho quasi 50.
> Mi frena molto il gap fisico e anche mentale (in termini di approccio a questo tipo di sport). Tu come ti trovi, a 60 anni, con loro?


Benissimo. Frequento la palestra aperta da un mio amico, un simpatico picaro che fu n. 7 del mondo dei mediomassimi, e poi, rimasto senza una lira, si è messo a fare l'arrotino + insegnare pugilato. Ogni tanto faccio i guanti con questi ragazzi che fanno i pugili dilettanti (e menano!). Di solito hanno pietà del vegliardo, e io da vero bastardo ne approfitto per dargli qualche cazzotto sodo. Poi, quando non ce la faccio più chiamo il mortis e gli faccio il gesto dell'ombrello. La prendiamo tutti in ridere, ci si diverte molto.


----------



## danny (31 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Mah.. Secondo me il concetto è un po pratico.
> Mio figlio ama il pianoforte, ci suona quando può perché e bravo e appassionato.
> 
> Io non me la sento di dirgli che non deve studiare pianoforte e andare a boxe, perché quando avrà 17 anni potrebbe prenderle da un compagno di classe con cui litiga per questioni di calcio o politiche...
> ...



A mia figlia do la possibilità di fare attività fisica perché ritengo sia indispensabile.
Nella scelta dell'attività fisica noi genitori possiamo consigliare e instradare, seguendo le attitudini dei nostri figli, che però vengono alla luce solo praticando uno sport.
A priori nessuno può dire se un'attività potrà veramente piacere o meno nella pratica.
Se un bambino sarà in grado di praticarla e trovarvi piacere.
Mio padre mi iscrisse a judo a 10 anni. All'inizio non mi piaceva.
L'interesse è nato dopo ed è durato 20 anni, con diverse discipline.
Prima di giudicare e valutare occorre conoscere.


----------



## Skorpio (31 Maggio 2016)

*...*



danny ha detto:


> A mia figlia do la possibilità di fare attività fisica perché ritengo sia indispensabile.
> Nella scelta dell'attività fisica noi genitori possiamo consigliare e instradare, seguendo le attitudini dei nostri figli, che però vengono alla luce solo praticando uno sport.
> A priori nessuno può dire se un'attività potrà veramente piacere o meno nella pratica.
> Se un bambino sarà in grado di praticarla e trovarvi piacere.
> ...


Il mio fa nuoto, e si scarica con quello
Ne ha provate diverse, compreso judo.
Non ci voleva andare, a nuoto si è fermato e lo fa da 3 anni, con immutato entusiasmo e vistosi risultati, anche a livello caratteriale.

È contento, e io non gli impongo nulla, a parte ovviamente scuola e studio.
Che comunque fa volentieri, tutto sommato


----------



## sarastro (31 Maggio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> più che invitare ...molto semplicemente, non è accogliere umanamente chi è in difficoltà?



Lascio perdere gli aspetti economici e politici dell'immigrazione, e ti riferisco quel che mi ha raccontato un amico penalista.

Quando arrivarono in Italia i primi albanesi, i loro criminali si comportavano come segue: mano molto pesante negli scontri tra di loro, ma non toccavano gli italiani (gli rubavano ma non usavano violenza). L'idillio è durato cinque o sei anni. 

Perchè l'idillio? Perchè in Albania vige la legge della faida. Se tu tocchi uno, reagisce lui e tutta la sua parentela, contro di te e tutta la tua parentela. Inoltre, se capiti nelle mani della polizia albanese e non hai i soldi per pagare la mazzetta e/o santi in paradiso, ti massacrano di botte e ti buttano in un cassonetto. Quindi gli albanesi pensavano, qui siamo pochi, gli italiani sono tanti, se li tocchiamo ci spazzano via.

Poi l'idillio è finito.

Perchè l'idillio è finito? Perchè gli albanesi hanno capito che a) in Italia, se tocchi uno tocchi solo lui, che di solito non reagisce, mentre la parentela se ne frega b) se la polizia ti becca ed eventualmente ti ammolla uno sganassone, c'è subito il giudice buono che rovina la vita al poliziotto cattivo.

Conclusione: gli albanesi ci hanno messo nella categoria "pecore", e le pecore si tosano e si macellano. Da allora in poi, si sono distinti per atti ispirati alla celeberrima "crudeltà balcanica", stuprando, torturando, trucidando persone inermi, uomini, donne, vecchi (non mi risulta ancora bambini, ma c'è tempo, stiamo a vedere). 

La crudeltà balcanica si è sviluppata e raffinata nel corso dello scontro plurisecolare con l'Impero Ottomano. I turchi non hanno mai mancato di inventiva e applicazione nel campo della crudeltà scientificamente applicata (impalamenti, spellamenti, etc.). 

Gli albanesi (come altre etnie) non sono per natura più cattivi di noi. Però, sono nati e cresciuti in una cultura dove la violenza e la crudeltà sono normali, consuete, spesso anche considerate meritevoli. Se a persone così tu opponi delle chiacchiere e degli inviti a modernizzarsi, essi ti disprezzeranno dal profondo del cuore e rincareranno la dose di violenza e crudeltà, non solo perchè è più facile, ma anche perchè gli fai schifo, proprio schifo come uno scarafaggio che si schiaccia con soddisfazione, come se fosse colpa sua essere brutto.

Sembra brutto, in effetti è brutto, ma è così. Io un pensiero ce lo farei.


----------



## oscuro (31 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



sarastro ha detto:


> Lascio perdere gli aspetti economici e politici dell'immigrazione, e ti riferisco quel che mi ha raccontato un amico penalista.
> 
> Quando arrivarono in Italia i primi albanesi, i loro criminali si comportavano come segue: mano molto pesante negli scontri tra di loro, ma non toccavano gli italiani (gli rubavano ma non usavano violenza). L'idillio è durato cinque o sei anni.
> 
> ...


Quasi tutto vero.Vero che l'etnie dell est agiscono così.....
Ma c'è un ma.
Gli albanesi,i rumeni,hanno soppiantato la nostra microcriminalità.
Motivo?non so se siano più cattivi o meno,so per certo che hanno meno rispetto per la vita,per 50 euri ti sparano senza problemi.
I nostri microcriminali si son buttati in altri settori,son diventati imprenditori di se stessi,spaccio,prestiti a strozzo,piccola edilizia,hanno lasciato attività rischiose e meno remunerative a questi animali.
Ovviamente questi criminali dell'est sanno bene che in italia rischiano poco o nulla....
Sarebbe da chiedersi come mai a Napoli non hanno attecchito per nulla....forse perchè a Napoli c'è uno stato VERO....:unhappy:


----------



## sarastro (31 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quasi tutto vero.Vero che l'etnie dell est agiscono così.....
> Ma c'è un ma.
> Gli albanesi,i rumeni,hanno soppiantato la nostra microcriminalità.
> Motivo?non so se siano più cattivi o meno,so per certo che hanno meno rispetto per la vita,per 50 euri ti sparano senza problemi.
> ...



Esatto.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Maggio 2016)

Accidentalmente ho dato un verde  volevo dare un  rosso. E con il colto 007 ho chiuso.





sarastro ha detto:


> Mah...speriamo che sia vero. Se continuiamo a invitare qui gente che viene da culture dove la violenza è cosa quotidiana e normale, temo che avremo brutte sorprese.


----------



## sarastro (31 Maggio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Accidentalmente ho dato un verde  volevo dare un  rosso. E con il colto 007 ho chiuso.


D'accordo. Però NON sono una spia.


----------



## danny (31 Maggio 2016)

sarastro ha detto:


> Lascio perdere gli aspetti economici e politici dell'immigrazione, e ti riferisco quel che mi ha raccontato un amico penalista.
> 
> Quando arrivarono in Italia i primi albanesi, i loro criminali si comportavano come segue: mano molto pesante negli scontri tra di loro, ma non toccavano gli italiani (gli rubavano ma non usavano violenza). L'idillio è durato cinque o sei anni.
> 
> .


Mi sembra una stronzata, scusami.
La mafia albanese ma solo la mafia gestiva i suoi affari in accordo con la nostra. 
Anzi, con le nostre.
Gli immigrati albanesi invece si comportavano da immigrati, sfruttando le loro potenzialità, che potevano essere limitate oppure di un certo livello.
Come Kledi, per esempio.
O Tedi Papavrami, che col nick che hai che denota le tue passioni nel settore forse potresti conoscere.


----------



## sarastro (31 Maggio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Mi sembra una stronzata, scusami.
> La mafia albanese ma solo la mafia gestiva i suoi affari in accordo con la nostra.
> Gli immigrati albanesi invece si comportavano da immigrati, sfruttando le loro potenzialità, che potevano essere limitate oppure di un certo livello.
> Come Kledi, per esempio.
> O Tedi Papavrami, che col nick che hai che denota le tue passioni nel settore forse potresti conoscere.


Infatti, parlo del CRIMINALI albanesi, non di TUTTI gli albanesi. C'è uno stile nazionale anche nella criminalità, come in tutto il resto.


----------



## danny (31 Maggio 2016)

sarastro ha detto:


> Infatti, parlo del CRIMINALI albanesi, non di TUTTI gli albanesi. *C'è uno stile nazionale* anche nella criminalità, come in tutto il resto.


Eh sì, qui noi abbiamo avuto stile
https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Strage_di_Capaci
Chiudo qui quest'argomento ma solo perché non ti trovo credibile.


----------



## Skorpio (31 Maggio 2016)

*...*



sarastro ha detto:


> Lascio perdere gli aspetti economici e politici dell'immigrazione, e ti riferisco quel che mi ha raccontato un amico penalista.
> 
> Quando arrivarono in Italia i primi albanesi, i loro criminali si comportavano come segue: mano molto pesante negli scontri tra di loro, ma non toccavano gli italiani (gli rubavano ma non usavano violenza). L'idillio è durato cinque o sei anni.
> 
> ...


Sarastro, questa è una generalizzazione che fa acqua da tutte le parti. La tata che fu di mio figlio è Albanese, ed è una donna dolcissima e amabile, ancora oggi dopo vari anni che non lavora più con noi (è cresciuto il bimbo) gli porta regali e non perde un suo saggio di piano per nulla al mondo.
E siamo spesso invitati da loro a feste varie, come fratelli

Non mi risulta abbia mai scuoiato nessuno...

Generalizzare rassicura, ma stai parlando di una piccola parte di persone, con cui forse il tuo mondo entra in contatto,  ma ti dimentichi il resto. (99%)

Anche io ho fatto il militare, e a quel tempo vedevo solo quel mondo, e preparavo assalti su greti del fiume verso un nemico che non esisteva, e l unico amico era il mio FAL.

Poi esci e capisci che è un po diverso..


----------



## sarastro (31 Maggio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Eh sì, qui noi abbiamo avuto stile
> https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Strage_di_Capaci
> Chiudo qui quest'argomento ma solo perché non ti trovo credibile.



Come vuoi, ma guarda che non intendo diffondere la cantafavola che i nostri criminali sono buoni. I nostri criminali NON sono buoni. 
Se ci fai caso, però, la nostra criminalità organizzata tende a limitare l'uso della violenza contro i normali cittadini. 

Non perchè sia buona, ma perchè sa che le conviene (le forze dell'ordine se ne fregano se i delinquenti si ammazzano tra di loro, meno se ammazzano gente comune, perchè magari un giornale protesta, i politici fanno pressione, un superiore rischia problemi di carriera, etc.). 
L'attacco di Capaci, invece, faceva parte di una precisa strategia di intimidazione della magistratura, delle forze dell'ordine e delle forze politiche che avevano fatto alcune mosse sgradite alle mafie.


----------



## sarastro (31 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sarastro, questa è una generalizzazione che fa acqua da tutte le parti. La tata che fu di mio figlio è Albanese, ed è una donna dolcissima e amabile, ancora oggi dopo vari anni che non lavora più con noi (è cresciuto il bimbo) gli porta regali e non perde un suo saggio di piano per nulla al mondo.
> E siamo spesso invitati da loro a feste varie, come fratelli
> 
> Non mi risulta abbia mai scuoiato nessuno...
> ...


Sto parlando dei CRIMINALI albanesi. L

La straordinaria ospitalità degli albanesi (e dei calabresi, e dei libanesi, e dei sardi, e dei còrsi, e degli arabi, etc.) che conosco anche io, e che è segno e fiore di una civiltà antica, profonda e commovente - che per la verità io preferisco di gran lunga alla nostra civiltà individualista perchè mi ci trovo molto meglio - NON è in contraddizione con la legge della faida: anzi. 

E' proprio per questo, che quando vieni accolto a far parte della famiglia, del villaggio, della tribù, insomma quando vieni considerato "uno di noi" senti tanto calore: perchè chi NON è uno di noi NON è un estraneo a cui siamo indifferenti: è potenzialmente un nemico. Sulla terra non esiste un posto tanto bello, caro e caldo come quello dove siamo al sicuro con i nostri cari, mentre fuori si sentono ululare i lupi. 
Chiedi alla tua ex tata albanese che ti parli della legge del kanun. Se ne ha voglia, passerai una serata affascinante.


----------



## Skorpio (31 Maggio 2016)

*...*



sarastro ha detto:


> Sto parlando dei CRIMINALI albanesi. L
> 
> La straordinaria ospitalità degli albanesi (e dei calabresi, e dei libanesi, e dei sardi, e dei còrsi, e degli arabi, etc.) che conosco anche io, e che è segno e fiore di una civiltà antica, profonda e commovente - che per la verità io preferisco di gran lunga alla nostra civiltà individualista perchè mi ci trovo molto meglio - NON è in contraddizione con la legge della faida: anzi.
> 
> ...


Si.. Capisco.
Ma il problema è l approccio..

Io non posso preparare la mia vita ad addestrarmi contro quel criminale svedese o albanese che dovessi affrontare forse in metro, un bel giorno.
Se non mi interessa culturalmente la lotta in se.

È come andare a San Siro a vedere il derby.

Mi devo preparare a affrontare quella ultrà che mi dovessi trovar davanti??

Per suonargliele??

Su 70.000 persone sono 200..
Mi taro sui 200 o sui 70000??.

È questione di approccio...


----------



## danny (31 Maggio 2016)

sarastro ha detto:


> Come vuoi, ma guarda che non intendo diffondere la cantafavola che i nostri criminali sono buoni. I nostri criminali NON sono buoni.
> Se ci fai caso, però, la nostra criminalità organizzata tende a limitare l'uso della violenza contro i normali cittadini.
> 
> Non perchè sia buona, ma perchè sa che le conviene (le forze dell'ordine se ne fregano se i delinquenti si ammazzano tra di loro, meno se ammazzano gente comune, perchè magari un giornale protesta, i politici fanno pressione, un superiore rischia problemi di carriera, etc.).
> L'attacco di Capaci, invece, faceva parte di una precisa strategia di intimidazione della magistratura, delle forze dell'ordine e delle forze politiche che avevano fatto alcune mosse sgradite alle mafie.


Sono nato e vissuto in quartiere di quelli difficili.
Ho avuto vicini mafiosi. Due case e un'auto bruciata nella mia vita.
Ho visto picchiare persone davanti a casa da camorristi.
Un'idea dal vivo me la sono fatta di alcune dinamiche, indipendentemente da quello che scrivono i giornali.
Non riesco a fare una classifica tra Epaminonda, Vallanzasca e Klodian Ndoj (per citare uno che bazzicava dalle mie parti) e altri personaggi che ho incontrato.
Ma non riesco a pensare che il valore di una vita umana possa in alcuna maniera dipendere dalla nazione di provenienza.
Eviterei questo genere di argomenti.


----------



## Heathcliff (31 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> E c'hai pure la minchia tanta, diciamolo...





sarastro ha detto:


> No. Era un modo di dire: hai corso il rischio di offendermi, sapendo che mi offendevi. La conseguenza è questa, che ci giochiamo la buccia, e vinca il migliore (a tenere la spada o la pistola, non il migliore a scopare, il migliore a mandare i messaggini, il migliore ad amare, il migliore a guidare l'automobile, etc.)
> Molto più civilizzato delle chiacchiere tipo "eri assente", e anche della scarica di botte in un parcheggio che ora come ora è il meschino surrogato del duello.
> Tra l'altro, lo trovo assai utile anche per gli adulteri. Ti vuoi fare una bella scopata extraconiugale, che piace a tutti? OK, però sappi che rischi un metro di acciaio nella pancia. Vedi tu se il rapporto costi/benefici ti persuade. Se te la fai lo stesso, vuol dire che ne vale la pena. Anche per la signora mi pare lusinghiero; e la qualità erotica del rapporto adulterino non può che giovarsene.


Madonna che serie fenomenale di cagate. Il metro di acciaio. Duello all'alba.


----------



## patroclo (31 Maggio 2016)

Strana piega questa discussione, argomentazioni che vengono travisate ed estremizzate per ridicolizzare l'interlocutore. Il nuovo arrivato, seppur nella sua logica aggressivo/militarista, secondo me dimostra di conoscere "cose" che non è facile affrontare e comprendere ( anche perchè la maggior parte delle volte ne manca l'occasione, fortunatamente). Non c'entra niente con l'argomento iniziale ma questo forum è così ......


----------



## Chiara Matraini (31 Maggio 2016)

sarastro ha detto:


> Lascio perdere gli aspetti economici e politici dell'immigrazione, e ti riferisco quel che mi ha raccontato un amico penalista.
> 
> Quando arrivarono in Italia i primi albanesi, i loro criminali si comportavano come segue: mano molto pesante negli scontri tra di loro, ma non toccavano gli italiani (gli rubavano ma non usavano violenza). L'idillio è durato cinque o sei anni.
> 
> ...


Dici bene, è una questione di cultura: visto che la cultura della violenza e della sopraffazione è già improntata e scardinarla richiede fatica, impegno, e non è una cosa che regali effetti immediati, allora adeguiamoci ( da vere pecore, sì) e cominciamo ad addestrare i bambini sempre più in tenera età, come gli albanesi. Anzi, proporrei di riportare in auge la rupe Tarpea.


----------



## sarastro (31 Maggio 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> Strana piega questa discussione, argomentazioni che vengono travisate ed estremizzate *per ridicolizzare l'interlocutore*. Il nuovo arrivato, seppur nella sua logica aggressivo/militarista, secondo me dimostra di conoscere "cose" che non è facile affrontare e comprendere ( anche perchè la maggior parte delle volte ne manca l'occasione, fortunatamente). Non c'entra niente con l'argomento iniziale ma questo forum è così ......


Grazie, ma non c'è problema. Non sono permaloso, e leggendo un po' gli scambi prima di intervenire mi sono reso conto che non c'era da aspettarsi la ola. Un po' di polemica non mi dispiace, se possibile nei limiti della cortesia. 
Se vi stufo me lo dite e tolgo il disturbo, se mi stufo io idem.
Comunque grazie, un invito alla cortesia reciproca è sempre opportuno.


----------



## danny (31 Maggio 2016)

sarastro ha detto:


> Grazie, ma non c'è problema. Non sono permaloso, e leggendo un po' gli scambi prima di intervenire mi sono reso conto che non c'era da aspettarsi la ola. Un po' di polemica non mi dispiace, se possibile nei limiti della cortesia.
> *Se vi stufo* me lo dite e tolgo il disturbo, se mi stufo io idem.
> Comunque grazie, un invito alla cortesia reciproca è sempre opportuno.


Potresti semplicemente tornare a parlare di quello che è l'argomento principale del forum, di tradimenti e problematiche annesse, in una chiave più personale.
Magari hai qualcosa da raccontarci; dal momento che sei finito qua non sarà certo solo per parlare di boxe o immigrazione. Aprendo magari un tuo thread, così da facilitare la lettura.


----------



## sarastro (31 Maggio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Potresti semplicemente tornare a parlare di quello che è l'argomento principale del forum, di tradimenti e problematiche annesse, in una chiave più personale.
> Magari hai qualcosa da raccontarci; dal momento che sei finito qua non sarà certo solo per parlare di boxe o immigrazione. Aprendo magari un tuo thread, così da facilitare la lettura.


E' una buona idea. 
Per la verità, come ho detto in un intervento che ti sarà sfuggito, sono capitato qui per caso. Ho cercato su google tutt'altra cosa, nella query c'era la parola "tradimento", è uscito anche questo forum del quale ignoravo l'esistenza, ho curiosato, ho trovato interessante quel che vi dite, e dopo aver letto, ho detto la mia a proposito del caso raccontato in questa discussione. Poi da cosa è nata cosa, etc.
Non ho un problema di tradimento fatto o subito urgente e attuale, ma naturalmente ci sono passato anche io da entrambe le parti, in passato. Adesso ci penso su, e poi seguo il tuo consiglio. Mancherà l'urgenza, ma non credo sia indispensabile.


----------



## Skorpio (31 Maggio 2016)

*...*



sarastro ha detto:


> Grazie, ma non c'è problema. Non sono permaloso, e leggendo un po' gli scambi prima di intervenire mi sono reso conto che non c'era da aspettarsi la ola. Un po' di polemica non mi dispiace, se possibile nei limiti della cortesia.
> Se vi stufo me lo dite e tolgo il disturbo, se mi stufo io idem.
> Comunque grazie, un invito alla cortesia reciproca è sempre opportuno.


Per quanto mi riguarda quanto hai scritto è interessante CULTURALMENTE parlando, a livello cognitivo. 

È la prospettiva UNICA della violenza che non riconosco come prospettiva UNICA.

potrei parlar delle barbarie e della violenza della Toscana, per esempio, delle guerre sanguinose tra Fiorentini, Pisani Senesi e Lucchesi (c'è anche il museo della tortura qui da me)

O dell "isola Labronica" colonia penale di Pisa, dove culture di violenza e pirateria si sono mescolate tra popolazioni varie

Ma potrei parlare di architettura toscana anche

Di equilibrio tra natura e architettura

Di musica..

Di civiltà.. Di DEMOCRAZIA 

Di accoglienza..

Voglio dire..  È una prospettiva come altre la violenza..

Non l unica con cui bisogna fare i conti ogni giorno.... 

E verso la quale prepararsi necessariamente....

Non so se mi spiego...


----------



## sarastro (31 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Per quanto mi riguarda quanto hai scritto è interessante CULTURALMENTE parlando, a livello cognitivo.
> 
> È la prospettiva UNICA della violenza che non riconosco come prospettiva UNICA.
> 
> ...



Certo. Per fortuna non esiste solo la violenza, ci mancherebbe. Non è che ci penso 24/7.


----------



## ipazia (31 Maggio 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Non manca affatto l'educazione dalle donne e per le donne. E non manca nemmeno la consapevolezza negli uomini.
> Diciamo che praticare *arti marziali distruttive* non è la strada migliore per capirlo e per educarsi.


Definire un'arte distruttiva...l'arte è una technè, espressione dell'animo umano in una pratica. 
Che sia artistica o marziale. 

Quindi, semmai, è l'animo di chi pratica un'arte ad essere o meno distruttivo. 
Non mi trovo nello spostare la responsabilità dell'agito da chi agisce l'arte, all'arte, espressione del suo agire. 

Lo trovo deresponsabilizzante. 
Ed è una concezione che fra l'altro apre la porta agli immaginari, e di conseguenza agli agiti che ho visto in certe palestre, dove l'arte non è pratica con rispetto ed onore e disciplina ma è invece mero sfogo di frustrazioni incontrollate. E in virtù del fatto che "sto facendo a pugni eh...".

L'arte marziale è poi marziale. Ossia guerra. Non è mica stata originata e costruita, attraverso il miglioramento delle tecniche, per andare a margherite o farsi le carezza. E' marziale. I colpi si portano per distruggere. 

Per quello sono stati inventati. E sperimentati. E migliorati. 

In palestra si sperimenta il colpo. Si impara a dominare. Forza. Aggressività. Brutalità. Si impara a ricevere. A controllare. SE stessi e l'avversario. 

Si impara il rispetto per l'arte stessa. Si impara a coltivarla. 

La distruttività che citi, e ti ringrazio dello spunto, è esattamente uno degli elementi che non permettono a tanti e tante di avvicinarsi alla marzialità. In modo disciplinato. Coltivando onore e rispetto. 

Qualcuno usa l'arte per sfogare. Qualcuno gira a largo perchè vede solo la parte di distruzione. 
Questa è non educazione. Quella a cui accennavo.


----------



## ipazia (31 Maggio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> No, questo no.
> Come in tutte le arti vi è chi è più predisposto e chi meno, chi riesce e chi non riesce.
> L'avere un maestro maschio non è determinante. *Un corpo è un corpo. Una testa è una testa.*
> E se sei un buon maestro capisci l'allievo di qualsiasi sesso sia.
> ...


Sono piuttosto d'accordo, tranne che sul grassetto. 

una donna ha percorsi diversi rispetto al fare arte marziale. HA una dimestichezza col corpo che combatte diversa da un maschio. E' visibile fin nelle bambine, nei piccoli gesti...tirare un diretto e coprirsi la bocca, per esempio...sembrano sciocchezze, ma è tutta una postura del corpo che parla e dice rispetto al combattimento.

In un combattimento vero se tiri un diretto e il tuo istinto è coprirti la bocca, sei in terra. 
Se chiudi il corpo mentre entri la tua energia cambia. SE lo chiudi in un modo anzichè in un altro. 

 Quanto al fatto che i maestri siano principalmente maschi secondo me è indicativo del fatto che le donne sono molto poco dentro in questo genere di discipline. E da meno anni. 

ti sei mai chiesto perchè la ragazza che citi fosse l'unica? Cosa aveva di diverso?

Non dirmi perfavore che è genetica. 
Genetica è che io femmina muscolarmente sono inferiore ad un maschio. Sono stata "pensata" per funzioni diverse. 

Io ho visto allenarsi diverse donne. Alcune riuscivano a far scattare certi interruttori....altre no. Rimanevano con l'istinto di coprirsi la bocca (uso questa metafora per parlare di una certa postura storica) altre provavano a competere direttamente alla maschio. 

Come hai ben sottolineato tu, combattere da femmina significa anche scoprire e appropriarsi di flessibilità, tolleranza al dolore, agilità e usarle. E usare anche la dissonanza cognitiva. In virtù della consapevolezza che muscolarmente una femmina non è un maschio. 

Non so se così è più chiaro cosa intendessi.


----------



## Ecate (31 Maggio 2016)

sarastro ha detto:


> Lascio perdere gli aspetti economici e politici dell'immigrazione, e ti riferisco quel che mi ha raccontato un amico penalista.
> 
> Quando arrivarono in Italia i primi albanesi, i loro criminali si comportavano come segue: mano molto pesante negli scontri tra di loro, ma non toccavano gli italiani (gli rubavano ma non usavano violenza). L'idillio è durato cinque o sei anni.
> 
> ...


Premesso che hai parlato di criminalità e non di popolo -l'hai specificato pure tu- io  se potessi un verde te lo darei.
Questo discorso è estensibile a tutte le culture nel momento in cui arrivano ad uno scontro di civiltà con l'Occidente. Quello che si può fare per promuovere l'incontro e la conoscenza reciproca -che pure parallelamente ci sono- è ancora da discutere ma è l'unica strada da percorrere.


----------



## Skorpio (31 Maggio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sono piuttosto d'accordo, tranne che sul grassetto.
> 
> una donna ha percorsi diversi rispetto al fare arte marziale. HA una dimestichezza col corpo che combatte diversa da un maschio. E' visibile fin nelle bambine, nei piccoli gesti...tirare un diretto e coprirsi la bocca, per esempio...sembrano sciocchezze, ma è tutta una postura del corpo che parla e dice rispetto al combattimento.
> 
> ...


Ti (ri)chiedo, IPA.. (Lo hai già detto)
Tu allenata, tu combattente, tu distruggente...

Andresti a usar tutto questo verso una donna che avesse "confuso" il tuo uomo fin sotto le lenzuola..? 

E se si.. Perché?

E se no.. Perché..?


----------



## Nobody (31 Maggio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Definire un'arte distruttiva...l'arte è una technè, espressione dell'animo umano in una pratica.
> Che sia artistica o marziale.
> 
> Quindi, semmai, è l'animo di chi pratica un'arte ad essere o meno distruttivo.
> ...


sensei :up:


----------



## Minerva (31 Maggio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Premesso che hai parlato di criminalità e non di popolo -l'hai specificato pure tu- io  se potessi un verde te lo darei.
> Questo discorso è estensibile a tutte le culture nel momento in cui arrivano ad uno scontro di civiltà con l'Occidente. Quello che si può fare per promuovere l'incontro e la conoscenza reciproca -che pure parallelamente ci sono- è ancora da discutere ma è l'unica strada da percorrere.





però non ho capito in quale maniera puoi confrontarti 



> Se a persone così tu opponi delle chiacchiere e degli inviti a modernizzarsi, essi ti disprezzeranno dal profondo del cuore e rincareranno la dose di violenza e crudeltà, non solo perchè è più facile, ma anche perchè gli fai schifo, proprio schifo come uno scarafaggio che si schiaccia con soddisfazione, come se fosse colpa sua essere brutto.


----------



## Ecate (31 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ti (ri)chiedo, IPA.. (Lo hai già detto)
> Tu allenata, tu combattente, tu distruggente...
> 
> Andresti a usar tutto questo verso una donna che avesse "confuso" il tuo uomo fin sotto le lenzuola..?
> ...


Credo che questo, come già sarcasticamente rimarcato da @ChiaraMatraini sia l'anello debole del discorso di sarastro.
Se l'uomo medio è disabituato allo scontro fisico, dare una calcata all'amante è fuori luogo per altre mille ragioni oltre a quelle già dette


----------



## ipazia (31 Maggio 2016)

sarastro ha detto:


> Molto interessante, grazie. Però mi scuserai, ma non posso contribuire alla discussione sul modo di combattere femminile perchè non mi sono mai allenato con donne, nè tanto meno ho mai affrontato una donna in uno scontro reale (tranne che sul campo di battaglia emotivo, ma quello è un altro discorso).
> C'è una ragazza sui vent'anni, molto simpatica e determinata, che si allena nella palestra di pugilato che frequento. Magari la invito a fare i guanti e poi ti dico...


Io adoro allenarmi con i maschi della mia palestra. Lo trovo istruttivo. Per me. Per impararmi. 
Quindi le faresti anche un piacere invitandola a fare i guanti. 

Mi piacerebbe tu contribuissi, così torniamo IT, sull'altra questione...dopo questa simpatica digressione sul fatto che le donne arti femminili sì, arti femminili no, magari forse...mi piacerebbe ritornare sul fatto che sostenevi. Ossia del menare quello che è entrato in una "tua" intimità, entrando nelle mutande di quella che senti come tua donna. 

Faccio molta fatica a capire questo approccio. E sono territoriale. Fra l'altro. Ma tendo a veder in modo paritario la "difesa" del territorio della coppia. E se un mio ipotetico uomo non difende insieme a me, il tradimento è una non difesa, se non un'aggressione, allo spazio della coppia, è lui che ha la responsabilità primaria. Ha tradito due volte. Me e il patto con me, e la coppia come terreno comune. 

E non solo perchè non ha difeso il territorio della coppia, ma perchè si è alleato con qualcun altro senza dirmelo. 

L'altro io non lo vedo neanche in tutto questo. 
Un invasore è un invasore...non può che fare l'invasore...se la vogliamo mettere in questi termini. 

E mica lo giustifico in termini di correttezza e tutta la sequela di discorsi che ne seguono. 
Ma ho ben presente che con me non aveva patti, quindi non può tradirne nessuno.  

Non userei però l'aggressione fisica. Semplicemente per onore. Mio. 
Salvo dovermi difendere da un'aggressione fisica.


----------



## Minerva (31 Maggio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io adoro allenarmi con i maschi della mia palestra. Lo trovo istruttivo. Per me. Per impararmi.
> Quindi le faresti anche un piacere invitandola a fare i guanti.
> 
> Mi piacerebbe tu contribuissi, così torniamo IT, sull'altra questione...dopo questa simpatica digressione sul fatto che le donne arti femminili sì, arti femminili no, magari forse...mi piacerebbe ritornare sul fatto che sostenevi. Ossia del menare quello che è entrato in una "tua" intimità, entrando nelle mutande di quella che senti come tua donna.
> ...


invasori si diventa...non ci si nasce mica:singleeye:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (31 Maggio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Definire un'arte distruttiva...l'arte è una technè, espressione dell'animo umano in una pratica.
> Che sia artistica o marziale.
> 
> Quindi, semmai, è l'animo di chi pratica un'arte ad essere o meno distruttivo.
> ...


Non serve che mi fai il trattato sulle arti marziali, le pratico anche io.
E se parlo di distruttività (in rapporto alla creatività) è perché so di cosa parlo .
Parlo di arti marziali che si sono evolute non solo nelle tecniche, ma anche nello scopo, e per questo sono passate a un livello superiore perché più utile al l'umanità e non solo all'individuo.


----------



## ipazia (31 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ti (ri)chiedo, IPA.. (Lo hai già detto)
> Tu allenata, tu combattente, tu distruggente...
> 
> Andresti a usar tutto questo verso una donna che avesse "confuso" il tuo uomo fin sotto le lenzuola..?
> ...


ho risposto poco sotto. 

Non potrei stare con un uomo che si confonde, nel senso che non potrei stare con una persona inaffidabile che usa l'altro per giustificare se stesso. 

E neanche potrei giustificarlo col giochetto delle arti femminili.

E da alleato, diventerebbe nemico. 
Sono territoriale. 

E non perchè ha scopato. Ma perchè non si è dimostrato in un fondamento del patto che io avrei con lui. Sincerità e chiarezza. 

Ovviamente parto dal presupposto che lo scopare fuori dalla coppia non è un tabù. E non significa farlo o non farlo. 
Significa aver cura dello spazio comune e includerci anche la questione dell'attrazione fuori dalla coppia. 
E quindi poter comunicare rispetto alle insoddisfazioni e ai desideri. Dentro o fuori di noi.


----------



## Ecate (31 Maggio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> però non ho capito in quale maniera puoi confrontarti


Con i criminali non puoi confrontarti
Puoi confrontarti con la popolazione che ha un diverso sistema di valori dal tuo e che se è con te in rapporto di ostilità tenderà ad aderire agli stereotipi sprezzanti che ha descritto sarastro.


----------



## danny (31 Maggio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sono piuttosto d'accordo, tranne che sul grassetto.
> 
> una donna ha percorsi diversi rispetto al fare arte marziale. HA una dimestichezza col corpo che combatte diversa da un maschio. E' visibile fin nelle bambine, nei piccoli gesti...tirare un diretto e coprirsi la bocca, per esempio...sembrano sciocchezze, ma è tutta una postura del corpo che parla e dice rispetto al combattimento.
> 
> ...



Le altre? Semplicemente a parer mio non avevano forza. Non avevano velocità. Non avevano alcuna aggressività. In poche parole, nessun talento esprimibile in quell'arte.
Erano donne che si erano iscritte a un corso di autodifesa probabilmente per colmare delle lacune personali.
Di ragazze forti però ce ne sono. Oltre a quella che lavorava con noi me ne sono capitate negli anni anche altre.
Temo che la frequentazione minore dipenda anche dal fatto che si ritengono certi sport più adatti a un sesso che a un altro e neppure da bambini si valuta l'attitudine dei propri figli per uscire dagli schemi.
Io ora seguo oltre a nuoto due corsi di ginnastica abbastanza intensi e lavoro con delle donne. Devo riconoscere le loro capacità superiori a me in alcuni esercizi, soprattutto aerobici o di agilità, mentre in altri tipo le trazioni alla sbarra non ce n'è... non ci riesce nessuna. Ma qui la questione è muscolare. 
Mia moglie per esempio è ancora bravissima negli esercizi che ha sviluppato con danza. Ma del tutto incapace di tirare pugni. 
Non ho mai ragionato sul perché a livello mentale, mi limito a osservare le differenti risposte a livello fisico. 
Io una spaccata non riuscirei mai a farla, per dire. Ognuno sviluppa le proprie attitudini, credo.


----------



## danny (31 Maggio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Definire un'arte distruttiva...l'arte è una technè, espressione dell'animo umano in una pratica.
> Che sia artistica o marziale.
> 
> Quindi, semmai, è l'animo di chi pratica un'arte ad essere o meno distruttivo.
> ...


Non avrei saputo scriverlo meglio. Quoto.


----------



## Skorpio (31 Maggio 2016)

*...*



Ecate ha detto:


> Credo che questo, come già sarcasticamente rimarcato da @ChiaraMatraini sia l'anello debole del discorso di sarastro.
> Se l'uomo medio è disabituato allo scontro fisico, dare una calcata all'amante è fuori luogo per altre mille ragioni oltre a quelle già dette


Per me non è cosi..
Potrei esser un tipo molto violento, e campione mondiale di 20 discipline marziali, ma dall'amante non ci andrei proprio..

Non avrei istinto violento verso di lui.

Non è che un'arte o una marzialità estrema che ho acquisito e coltivato, decidono per me verso dove usarle.

Decido io di usare loro, verso obiettivi nemici. L amante non sarebbe un nemico
Ne un amico

Nella circostanza sarebbe esattamente zero


----------



## Brunetta (31 Maggio 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> Strana piega questa discussione, argomentazioni che vengono travisate ed estremizzate per ridicolizzare l'interlocutore. Il nuovo arrivato, seppur nella sua logica aggressivo/militarista, secondo me dimostra di conoscere "cose" che non è facile affrontare e comprendere ( anche perchè la maggior parte delle volte ne manca l'occasione, fortunatamente). Non c'entra niente con l'argomento iniziale ma questo forum è così ......



Sappiamo leggere e abbiamo disponibili librerie e biblioteche, se siamo interessati a un argomento.
Quello che è interessante è confrontarsi con le persone.
Poi ci sono quelle con cui non hai interesse a confrontarti neanche sulle ricette.


----------



## ipazia (31 Maggio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> sensei :up:


----------



## ipazia (31 Maggio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> invasori si diventa...non ci si nasce mica:singleeye:


sono d'accordo. Se ti metti in quella posizione lo sei. Perchè lo si decide. 

E se io conto su un alleato, che anzichè rimanere alleato con me si allea con l'invasore, allora a sua volta diventa invasore. 

Per dirla male. 

Ma riconosco ad entrambi la decisionalità delle rispettive posizioni. 

E se con qualcuno devo discutere, quel qualcuno è quello con cui ho stretto e che ha stretto un patto con me. 

L'altro neanche esiste. Dal mio punto di vista. 

Se poi arriva direttamente, e sottolineo direttamente a me, allora è un altro paio di maniche. 

Ma ad aver rotto il patto di difesa del territorio della coppia non è l'altro. Non si può rompere un patto che non esiste. 
Quel patto lo può rompere solo chi si è impegnato a rispettarlo.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Maggio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Con i criminali non puoi confrontarti
> Puoi confrontarti con la popolazione che ha un diverso sistema di valori dal tuo e che se è con te in rapporto di ostilità tenderà ad aderire agli stereotipi sprezzanti che ha descritto sarastro.


E che sono anche i suoi quando li descrive in quel modo.
Il nostro nuovo troll ha indubbiamente delle qualità e utilizza proprio categorie valutative che sono in sé svalutanti del diverso.
Le riconosco perché ogni tanto si manifestano anche in me, suscitandomi allarme.


----------



## ipazia (31 Maggio 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Non serve che mi fai il trattato sulle arti marziali, le pratico anche io.
> E se parlo di distruttività (in rapporto alla creatività) è perché so di cosa parlo .
> Parlo di arti marziali che si sono evolute non solo nelle tecniche, ma anche nello scopo, e per questo sono passate a un livello superiore perché più utile al l'umanità e non solo all'individuo.


Ok. E quindi?


----------



## Heathcliff (31 Maggio 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> Strana piega questa discussione, argomentazioni che vengono travisate ed estremizzate per ridicolizzare l'interlocutore. Il nuovo arrivato, seppur nella sua logica aggressivo/militarista, secondo me dimostra di conoscere "cose" che non è facile affrontare e comprendere ( anche perchè la maggior parte delle volte ne manca l'occasione, fortunatamente). Non c'entra niente con l'argomento iniziale ma questo forum è così ......


Se ce l'hai con me io non sto ridicolizzando nessuno perché non ci trovo nulla da ridere nell'esaltazione della violenza come modo di affermare la propria virilità.  La cosa mi fa enorme tristezza.  Anni di filosofia giurisprudenza letteratura e storia dai quali non abbiamo capito un cazzo.


----------



## Ecate (31 Maggio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E che sono anche i suoi quando li descrive in quel modo.
> Il nostro nuovo troll ha indubbiamente delle qualità e utilizza proprio categorie valutative che sono in sé svalutanti del diverso.
> Le riconosco perché ogni tanto si manifestano anche in me, suscitandomi allarme.


Io non lo interpreto come un comportamento da troll. Io trovo che nello scontro di civiltà le specifiche categorie indicate siano gli stereotipi riguardanti l'Occidente da parte di chi la mentalità occidentale non ce l'ha.
Anche noi abbiamo i nostri stereotipi e pregiudizi sprezzanti verso altre culture, ma sono diversi da questi.


----------



## Ecate (31 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Per me non è cosi..
> Potrei esser un tipo molto violento, e campione mondiale di 20 discipline marziali, ma dall'amante non ci andrei proprio..
> 
> Non avrei istinto violento verso di lui.
> ...


È quello che intendevo pure io
quando ho detto che per me menare l'amante è assurdo come multarlo
per quanto riguarda i motivi in più:
intendevo dire che il discorso di sarastro sulla generale disabituazione alla violenza è un motivo in più per astenersene

io e te non ci capiamo


----------



## perplesso (31 Maggio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Io non lo interpreto come un comportamento da troll. Io trovo che nello scontro di civiltà le specifiche categorie indicate siano gli stereotipi riguardanti l'Occidente da parte di chi la mentalità occidentale non ce l'ha.
> Anche noi abbiamo i nostri stereotipi e pregiudizi sprezzanti verso altre culture, ma sono diversi da questi.


Non sono i pregiudizi che ci salvano dall'illusione che il mondo sia il Villaggio di Hello Kitty.  è l'istinto di sopravvivenza.


----------



## Ecate (31 Maggio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> Non sono i pregiudizi che ci salvano dall'illusione che il mondo sia il Villaggio di Hello Kitty.  è l'istinto di sopravvivenza.


L'istinto di sopravvivenza è atrofico quando si vive nella parte fortunata del mondo.


----------



## ipazia (31 Maggio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Le altre? Semplicemente a parer mio non avevano forza. Non avevano velocità. *Non avevano alcuna aggressività*. In poche parole, nessun talento esprimibile in quell'arte.
> Erano donne che si erano iscritte a un corso di autodifesa probabilmente per colmare delle lacune personali.
> Di ragazze forti però ce ne sono. Oltre a quella che lavorava con noi me ne sono capitate negli anni anche altre.
> Temo che la frequentazione minore dipenda anche dal fatto che si ritengono certi sport più adatti a un sesso che a un altro e neppure da bambini si valuta l'attitudine dei propri figli per uscire dagli schemi.
> ...


Credo che il grassetto sia importante. 

Non è possibile non avere nessuna aggressività. E' una pulsione profonda. Istintiva. E' vita. 

L'esplicazione è poi governata e culturalmente, individualmente, socialmente, culturalmente e storicamente. 

Tendenzialmente non c'è educazione al dominare l'aggressività. Si dice che è brutta. Che fa male. La si sovrappone alla violenza. 

Ma non è esattamente così. La violenza è l'esplosione incontrollata dell'aggressività che arriva alle spalle all'improvviso o ti prende ostaggio e annebbia. 

La violenza è l'agito di una pulsione. 

Pensa che in orgine aggredire significava "avvicinarsi per parlare". Che l'aggressività è anche un motore al fare e al confrontarsi. Energia che si sprigiona. 

Come tutte le energie non è scontato incanalarla. E dirigerla. E renderla funzionale. 

Nell'aggressività verbale è particolarmente evidente...si ha tanto desiderio di affermarsi che ci si sposta dal contenuto all'emissario e al destinatario nella comunicazione. E si afferma se stessi imponendo un contenuto come assoluto e inattaccabile. E' una modalità che denota scarsa padronanza della propria aggressività. Della propria energia. 
E confusione fra il proprio dire e il proprio essere. 

Quindi se contraddici il mio dire, stai contraddicendo il mio essere. 

La violenza fisica funziona allo stesso modo: hai contraddetto un mio dire, un mio fare, io confondo me con il mio fare o il mio dire e ti picchio per riaffermare la mia posizione. 

Per dirla molto molto alla grossa. Conoscere e riconoscere la pulsione, serve per imparare a dominare l'agito e non cadere negli estremi: prendersi un pugno senza saper reagire o, di contro, dare pugni per reazione. 

Poi sul resto sono d'accordo. 
Compreso il talento. C'è chi è strutturalmente più portato, fisicamente e mentalmente per certe arti chi per altre.

Il mio Su to fa una spaccata, a 40 e rotti anni, che io me la scordo...uff!!!


----------



## Skorpio (31 Maggio 2016)

*...*



Ecate ha detto:


> È quello che intendevo pure io
> quando ho detto che per me menare l'amante è assurdo come multarlo
> per quanto riguarda i motivi in più:
> intendevo dire che il discorso di sarastro sulla generale disabituazione alla violenza è un motivo in più per astenersene
> ...


ma davvero..?? 

eh.. allora vuol dire che devo andare a rischiararmi un po' il cervello, magari con una bella scazzottata.. :rotfl::rotfl:
se non rientro nelle prossime due ore vuol dire che le ho prese..


----------



## perplesso (31 Maggio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> L'istinto di sopravvivenza è atrofico quando si vive nella parte fortunata del mondo.


io, di vivere nella parte fortunata del mondo, comincio a dubitarne seriamente.

Sarastro è alquanto rozzo, ma non sta esprimendo concetti campati in aria.    qualcuno è altamente opinabile.

qualcun altro parvemi più centrato.     insistere a chiamarlo troll solo perchè esprime idee che non piacciono, è razzismo.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Maggio 2016)

Se mi tiri un'altra volta fuori Hello Kitty ti banno.





perplesso ha detto:


> Non sono i pregiudizi che ci salvano dall'illusione che il mondo sia il Villaggio di Hello Kitty.  è l'istinto di sopravvivenza.


----------



## ipazia (31 Maggio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> È quello che intendevo pure io
> quando ho detto che per me menare l'amante è assurdo come multarlo
> per quanto riguarda i motivi in più:
> *intendevo dire che il discorso di sarastro sulla generale disabituazione alla violenza è un motivo in più per astenersene*
> ...


e ti quoto. :up:


----------



## Ecate (31 Maggio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> io, di vivere nella parte fortunata del mondo, comincio a dubitarne seriamente.
> 
> Sarastro è alquanto rozzo, ma non sta esprimendo concetti campati in aria.    qualcuno è altamente opinabile.
> 
> qualcun altro parvemi più centrato.     insistere a chiamarlo troll solo perchè esprime idee che non piacciono, è razzismo.


La penso esattamente così
Non so se si era capito o se oggi mi esprimo in modo ancor più fumoso del solito


----------



## Heathcliff (31 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> ma davvero..??
> 
> eh.. allora vuol dire che devo andare a rischiararmi un po' il cervello, magari con una bella scazzottata.. :rotfl::rotfl:
> se non rientro nelle prossime due ore vuol dire che le ho prese..


Vieni bambolotto che ti proteggi io. Sono settimo dan di lasagne al forno e cintura nera di linguine con l'astice.


----------



## Skorpio (31 Maggio 2016)

*...*



Heathcliff ha detto:


> Vieni bambolotto che ti proteggi io. Sono settimo dan di lasagne al forno e cintura nera di linguine con l'astice.


andiamo dai!! una cosina facile però.. mi raccomando.. io voglio vincere!!


----------



## ipazia (31 Maggio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Non avrei saputo scriverlo meglio. Quoto.


discussioni infinite col mio Su to...io imparo


----------



## Skorpio (31 Maggio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Credo che il grassetto sia importante.
> 
> Non è possibile non avere nessuna aggressività. E' una pulsione profonda. Istintiva. E' vita.
> 
> ...


questo (il neretto) è il terreno della violenza dove tanto ama sguazzare la civile e innocua civiltà Occidentale.. secondo me..


----------



## Heathcliff (31 Maggio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Credo che il grassetto sia importante.
> 
> Non è possibile non avere nessuna aggressività. E' una pulsione profonda. Istintiva. E' vita.
> 
> ...


Ma no. Se stai dicendo una boiata io ti contraddico e vado contro al tuo dire in merito all'oggetto non al tuo essere. Per quanto violento possa essere il contraddittorio lascia aperta l'occasione di averne altri in merito ad altro in cui si convenga sulla stessa tesi. Se tu mi meno non solo mi impedisci di esprimermi ma neghi l'interesse per altri confronti futuri.  Se mi lasci un futuro.  Non è la violenza verbale che sopraffà ma il soverchiare nella discussione ad esempio dichiarandosi ogni volta come il massimo esperto dell'argomento.  Che ci discuto a fare con chi sa tutto e pretende sempre e solo di spiegare?


----------



## Minerva (31 Maggio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> sono d'accordo. Se ti metti in quella posizione lo sei. Perchè lo si decide.
> 
> E se io conto su un alleato, che anzichè rimanere alleato con me si allea con l'invasore, allora a sua volta diventa invasore.
> 
> ...


al momento in cui è* invasore *esiste. invadere significa entrare in un terreno non tuo pur con la porta lasciata appositamente da uno dei due  proprietari.
altrimenti diremmo ospite


----------



## Tessa (31 Maggio 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> Se ce l'hai con me io non sto ridicolizzando nessuno perché non ci trovo nulla da ridere nell'esaltazione della violenza come modo di affermare la propria virilità.  La cosa mi fa enorme tristezza.  Anni di filosofia giurisprudenza letteratura e storia dai quali non abbiamo capito un cazzo.


Ma no, credo si riferisse al fascistone nuovo arrivato. Sarastro.
Tu ormai sei un 'vecchio utente'.


----------



## ipazia (31 Maggio 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> Ma no. Se stai dicendo una boiata io ti contraddico e vado contro al tuo dire in merito all'oggetto non al tuo essere. Per quanto violento possa essere il contraddittorio lascia aperta l'occasione di averne altri in merito ad altro in cui si convenga sulla stessa tesi. Se tu mi meno non solo mi impedisci di esprimermi ma neghi l'interesse per altri confronti futuri.  Se mi lasci un futuro.  Non è la violenza verbale che sopraffà ma il soverchiare nella discussione ad esempio dichiarandosi ogni volta come il massimo esperto dell'argomento.  Che ci discuto a fare con chi sa tutto e pretende sempre e solo di spiegare?


A me la violenza verbale tocca per niente. La riconosco. E la riconosco come fragilità dell'altro. Se non mi rompe troppo il cazzo, mi fa anche una certa tenerezza. Se mi rompe il cazzo, decido di volta in volta. 

Ci sono persone che invece la sentono molto. Non saper tener conto delle diverse sensibilità a riguardo, dando per scontato che i livelli di tolleranza siano declinabili a partire dal proprio lo trovo riduttivo. 

Quanto allo spiegare sono parzialmente d'accordo. 
Un discorso è spiegare A me mentre mi si parla, e lo posso anche gradire quando non so le cose e mi metto anche come una bambina in ascolto della favola, se mi fa un altro effetto lo dichiaro e ne discuto. 
Altro discorso è spiegare DI sè..e lo gradisco, in questo caso ad essere in gioco è la voglia o meno di ascoltare il racconto. Anche questo è dichiarabile.  

Avere tanti contenuti e conoscenze io non lo trovo aggressivo. Uno/a li ha e li esprime. Non vedo il soverchiare nel sapere.
E' riconoscimento. 

Non tutti apprezzano, ma non a tutti piace il pesce e non per questo è una tragedia. 

Quanto al resto invece, la sopraffazione verbale è piuttosto diffusa, e va dall'alzare la voce, all'alzare i toni per avere ragione, per imporre la propria opinione come se l'opinione fosse lo specchio perfetto del sè. Non è così. Il sè, fortunatamente, è ben più ampio dell'opinione espressa. 

Nelle dinamiche di coppia per esempio, la violenza verbale, il continuo denigrare l'altro nelle sue esposizioni di sè, tirarlo a ribasso, farlo sentire inadeguato è un problema non indifferente. Ed è la base di partenza ad altre evoluzioni violente. Spesso e volentieri le violenze fisiche domestiche sono passate per la violenza verbale. Che a fatica viene riconosciuta. 

Pare serva il segno, per poter parlare di violenza. Io non sono d'accordo. 

Anche perchè anche la violenza fisica i segni che lascia, non sono semplicemente fisici. Quelli che restano scritti nel profondo non si vedono sulla pelle.


----------



## Nobody (31 Maggio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


>


----------



## Ross (31 Maggio 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Ma no, credo si riferisse al *fascistone nuovo arrivato*. Sarastro.
> Tu ormai sei un 'vecchio utente'.


Non ti facevo così audace...e non temi ritorsioni?  :carneval:


----------



## ipazia (31 Maggio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> al momento in cui è* invasore *esiste. invadere significa entrare in un terreno non tuo pur con la porta lasciata appositamente da uno dei due  proprietari.
> altrimenti diremmo ospite


Non esiste rispetto alla responsabilità verso il patto di coppia. 

Quindi non sarebbe un interlocutore con cui avrei interesse a confrontarmi. 

Se il mio ipotetico uomo apre la porta all'invasore, fra l'altro, per lui è ospite e per me è invasore. 

Quindi la rottura è una volta di più con chi ho stabilito il patto. Che cambia le carte in tavola mentendo, e quindi tradendo. 

questo intendo.


----------



## ipazia (31 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> questo (il neretto) è il terreno della violenza dove tanto ama sguazzare la civile e innocua civiltà Occidentale.. secondo me..


già..d'accordo...


----------



## Minerva (31 Maggio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non esiste rispetto alla responsabilità verso il patto di coppia.
> 
> Quindi non sarebbe un interlocutore con cui avrei interesse a confrontarmi.
> 
> ...


mmmm e se la casa è intestata a te?
vabbé ci mollo


----------



## Tessa (31 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Non ti facevo così audace...e non temi ritorsioni?  :carneval:


Tipo una sprangata in pancia?:carneval:


----------



## Ross (31 Maggio 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Tipo una sprangata in pancia?:carneval:



Pensavo a un paio di flute di olio di ricino.  Cìn cìn!   


Poi, in caso di messaggio non recepito, si passava a metodi più coercitivi.


----------



## Skorpio (31 Maggio 2016)

*...*



Minerva ha detto:


> mmmm e se la casa è intestata a te?
> vabbé ci mollo


per come la vedo io, si resta feriti.. e qualcuno ci ha ferito...

se tu sei in coppia e sei con me, e mi ferisci parlando male di me in pubblico a un'altra utente, per esempio, e ridacchiando assieme... 

Al di là dei modi.. delle mani dei piedi o delle parole.. perché io dovrei andare a prendermela con l'altra utente..??

che magari nemmeno sa che IO e TE siamo assieme.. e uniti??

questo è il mio meccanismo... 

spiegami il tuo meccanismo.... come funziona??


----------



## oscuro (31 Maggio 2016)

*Insomma*

Fascistone,militare,rozzo,ero convinto che Sarastro si sarebbe beccato questo e anche di più.
E si beccherà di più.
Il punto è sempre lo stesso.
Chi ha avuto e ha contatto con il mondo reale,con situazioni reali,chi vive e lavora in strada capisce quello che scrive Sarastro,magari le modalità non sono codivisibili,non tutto è condivisibile,ma ha un'idea chiara del reale,di quello che succede nella vita reale.
Poi ci sono quelli che discutono,che fanno sofismi,che si riempiono la bocca di bei concetti e di belle parole,quelli sono i soggetti che stanno con il loro culone sul divano e pontificano di vita vissuta,perchè la teoria è una cosa,la pratica è ben altra cosa,e quelli che vivono nel reale sanno bene quale sia la differenza...ci si scontranto spesso e volentieri.
Spesso ho la sensazione che molta gente che scrive qui dentro,ha ben chiaro quello che sarebbe giusto,quello che dovrebbe essere il mondo,ma ha meno chiaro quello che succede nel reale...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (31 Maggio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ok. E quindi?


E quindi, arte o non arte, tu, il troll e danny avete parlato di colpire di distruggere e di sovrastare un avversario vero o ipotetico.
E per me è un punto di partenza errato come modello educativo e come foriero di benessere.


----------



## Ross (31 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Fascistone,militare,rozzo,ero convinto che Sarastro si sarebbe beccato questo e anche di più.
> E si beccherà di più.
> Il punto è sempre lo stesso.
> Chi ha avuto e ha contatto con il mondo reale,con situazioni reali,chi vive e lavora in strada capisce quello che scrive Sarastro,magari le modalità non sono codivisibili,non tutto è condivisibile,ma ha un'idea chiara del reale,di quello che succede nella vita reale.
> ...


Sono d'accordo con te: credo anche io che il mondo sia una giungla e che pur non volendo molto spesso ci si trovi a doversi difendere. 

Nonostante questo, voglio sperare di poter ironizzare su soprannomi bonariamente attribuiti ad un utente.
A me, prima hanno detto che ero un fake di vecchi utenti, poi hanno attribuito il soprannome Jon Snow...che porto divertito accanto al nick ufficiale. 

Penso Sarastro sia stato ben accolto dalla comunità...un pò di ironia non credo lo infastidisca.


----------



## ipazia (31 Maggio 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> E quindi, arte o non arte, tu, il troll e danny avete parlato di colpire di distruggere e di sovrastare un avversario vero o ipotetico.
> E per me è un punto di partenza errato come modello educativo e come foriero di benessere.


Capisco che, in particolare i miei, sono muri di parole e faticosi da leggere. 
Ma ti consiglio di rileggere, se vuoi capire quello che ho scritto e quindi poter discutere costruttivamente. 

Altrimenti bene così.


----------



## Skorpio (31 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Fascistone,militare,rozzo,ero convinto che Sarastro si sarebbe beccato questo e anche di più.
> E si beccherà di più.
> Il punto è sempre lo stesso.
> Chi ha avuto e ha contatto con il mondo reale,con situazioni reali,chi vive e lavora in strada capisce quello che scrive Sarastro,magari le modalità non sono codivisibili,non tutto è condivisibile,ma ha un'idea chiara del reale,di quello che succede nella vita reale.
> ...


io non ti seguo... sinceramente.
siamo su un forum per discutere qui, o no? 

ognuno porterà cosa accade nel proprio reale, con proprie sensazioni e valutazioni.... 

da parte mia.. vivo come molti di noi in Italia.. e non vedo questa giungla... ma so che c'è.. ovviamente. 

Vita reale è anche altro.. o no??

Se Sarastro domattina incontra un ladro aggressivo.. si saprà probabilmente difendere, mentre a me (e forse a te) porterà via il portafoglio e ci darà due schiaffi (a me di sicuro)... posso/possiamo farci qualcosa, oltre che disperarci e arrovellarci l'anima..??

Per me Sarastro è un utente come te e chiunque altro... io con le persone mi rapporto sempre allo stesso modo.

non sarà mai un divo perché sa dar cazzotti, né un fascista perché era nell'esercito...


Ha giustamente una professione che prevede l'uso della forza e della violenza.. ce ne ha parlato...

e va bene.. vuol dire che gli faceva piacere, o ne ha avuto buoni spunti... 

è chiaro che questo resta un forum.. dove siamo tutti utenti e dietro ci sono persone.. ognuno con la propria sensibilità e le proprie visioni, e tolleranze, e altro...

e un forum dove si parla specialmente di tradimento... e dove si presuppone, dato l'argomento, che si iscrivano persone che abbiano la capacità di parlarne serenamente e con equilibrio... 

Al di là delle professioni , esperienze, cultura, o genetica che hanno...


----------



## oscuro (31 Maggio 2016)

*Ma*



Skorpio ha detto:


> io non ti seguo... sinceramente.
> siamo su un forum per discutere qui, o no?
> 
> ognuno porterà cosa accade nel proprio reale, con proprie sensazioni e valutazioni....
> ...


E qui non ti seguo io.
MA di quale violenza parli?
Di chi si è rotto il cazzo e si difende?
Ragazzi ma questi son venuti nel nostro paese e rompere i coglioni ma scherziamo?
Ok tanti son bravi e onesti,ma gli altri?e non è violenza questa?E non è una forma di violenza restare fermi e nascondersi dietro i bei concetti?
L'uso della violenza?e di chi?ma questi ti sparano per 50 euro,questi pestano le loro donne se decidono di non prostituirsi ma di cosa parliamo?ma di cosa parlate?ma dove vivete?
Si,siamo persone,ma fa una bella differenza dove viviamo,cosa facciamo,e il nsotro vissuto,altrochè.
Io non sono per l'suo della violenza,sono per l'uso dello stesso linguiaggio comunicativo....


----------



## kikko64 (31 Maggio 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> Se ce l'hai con me io non sto ridicolizzando nessuno perché *non ci trovo nulla da ridere nell'esaltazione della violenza come modo di affermare la propria virilità.  La cosa mi fa enorme tristezza.  Anni di filosofia giurisprudenza letteratura e storia dai quali non abbiamo capito un cazzo.*


Quoto in tutto e per tutto ... che profonda tristezza.


----------



## oscuro (31 Maggio 2016)

*SI*



kikko64 ha detto:


> Quoto in tutto e per tutto ... che profonda tristezza.


Quotalo pure quando tratta oroblu a pesci in faccia,non lesinando velati insulti e parole forti....


----------



## danny (31 Maggio 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> E quindi, arte o non arte, tu, il troll e danny avete parlato di colpire di distruggere e di sovrastare un avversario vero o ipotetico.
> E per me è un punto di partenza errato come modello educativo e come foriero di benessere.


Tu l'hai inteso così.
Io ho parlato di sapersi eventualmente difendere da un avversario.
Mi sembra un concetto diverso già in partenza.


----------



## Skorpio (31 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> E qui non ti seguo io.
> MA di quale violenza parli?
> Di chi si è rotto il cazzo e si difende?
> Ragazzi ma questi son venuti nel nostro paese e rompere i coglioni ma scherziamo?
> ...


hai ragione.. cosa possiamo fare in questo forum, oltre a gridare dolore..??

identifichiamo il nemico. va bene.

Sperando di non sbagliare. e va bene.

magari ci cogliamo anche... e lo abbiamo identificato bene... qui dentro intendo... nel forum.. lo circoscriviamo.

poi che si fa..?? ci si ferma qui a discutere e si inveisce..?? una mezza giornata... e dopo..??

ci spariamo tra noi qualche mossa di Karate o di Systema in qualche post.. e poi..?? 

tu sei tranquillo..? con te funziona..?? 

Io esco dalla discussione e sono incazzato al triplo di quando ho cominciato.... 

questo voglio dire...


----------



## danny (31 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> .
> 
> da parte mia.. vivo come molti di noi in Italia.. *e non vedo questa giungla.*.. ma so che c'è.. ovviamente.
> 
> ...


Se vuoi ti ci porto.


----------



## oscuro (31 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



Skorpio ha detto:


> hai ragione.. cosa possiamo fare in questo forum, oltre a gridare dolore..??
> 
> identifichiamo il nemico. va bene.
> 
> ...


Nulla,non possiamo fare nulla,tanto passo pure io per fascistone...:rotfl:io che andavo ai concerti dei 99 possè,e delgi almamegretta....


----------



## ipazia (31 Maggio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> mmmm e se la casa è intestata a te?
> vabbé ci mollo


:rotfl::rotfl:....lo sai che abbocco 

il nucleo per me sarebbe la rottura del patto. E l'inaffidabilità di chi se ne è impegnato e non lo ha fatto con chiarezza. 

L'altro, in tutto questo, davvero non mi sembra minimamente importante


----------



## Skorpio (31 Maggio 2016)

*..*



danny ha detto:


> Se vuoi ti ci porto.


ma guarda che lo so...

io ci giro nelle giungle quando posso.. Tor Bella, Via dell'Archeologia,  Via Padova, quando vado fuori nelle città per lavoro io nel tempo libero  vado lì....

ma non a farmi giustizia..

perché ci vado sono cavoli miei.. ma ci vado... 

ho bisogno dell'odore del degrado e della disperazione.. ma questi sono altri discorsi... che non voglio fare


----------



## Skorpio (31 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Nulla,non possiamo fare nulla,tanto *passo pure io per fascistone*...:rotfl:io che andavo ai concerti dei 99 possè,e delgi almamegretta....


e allora.. il punto è semplicemente questo...
e di quel che passi (vedi neretto) che ti importa??

tu sei tu e lo sai... che ti importa che lo sappiano gli altri..? 

Lo sai tu e ti deve bastare, OLTRE il giudizio degli altri... 

AZZERALO in te il giudizio degli altri... 

questo dico


----------



## oscuro (31 Maggio 2016)

*SI*



Skorpio ha detto:


> ma guarda che lo so...
> 
> io ci giro nelle giungle quando posso.. Tor Bella, Via dell'Archeologia,  Via Padova, quando vado fuori nelle città per lavoro io nel tempo libero  vado lì....
> 
> ...


Sai,una questione e passarci 5 minuti....altra è viverci..


----------



## Ross (31 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> ma guarda che lo so...
> 
> io ci giro nelle giungle quando posso.. Tor Bella, Via dell'Archeologia,  Via Padova, quando vado fuori nelle città per lavoro io nel tempo libero  vado lì....
> 
> ...



Ma fammi il piacere. 
Non penso tu abbia neanche il concetto di cosa voglia dire trovarsi di fronte alle vedette di un quartiere brutto di Roma a spiegare che non cerchi rogna...

Scherzare va bene e sono il primo, ma non dire che la giungla non c'è. 

Il discorso semmai è più ampio, non riguarda la banale violenza, ma il saper stare al mondo. E' un'arte che si impara con le buone se sei fortunato, con le brutte se ti dice male.


----------



## oscuro (31 Maggio 2016)

*SI*



Skorpio ha detto:


> e allora.. il punto è semplicemente questo...
> e di quel che passi (vedi neretto) che ti importa??
> 
> tu sei tu e lo sai... che ti importa che lo sappiano gli altri..?
> ...


Ma infatti sticazzi.Meglio fascistone che "Compagni che sbagliavano"


----------



## danny (31 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Fascistone,militare,rozzo,ero convinto che Sarastro si sarebbe beccato questo e anche di più.
> E si beccherà di più.
> Il punto è sempre lo stesso.
> Chi ha avuto e ha contatto con il mondo reale,con situazioni reali,chi vive e lavora in strada capisce quello che scrive Sarastro,magari le modalità non sono codivisibili,non tutto è condivisibile,ma ha un'idea chiara del reale,di quello che succede nella vita reale.
> ...


E' sempre stato così anche in passato che le persona si muovessero all'interno del loro gruppo di appartenenza.
Oggi le notizie su quello che accade diversamente dal nostro quotidiano le traiamo dai quotidiani, dai giornali, dalla tv ma pochissimi entrano a contatto con i problemi direttamente.
Al limite ne sopportano le conseguenze, come un furto.
Certi quartieri anche solo di Milano vengono evitati amabilmente, per non parlare dei contatti.
Mi rendo conto tantissime volte che ci sono diverse percezioni della realtà delle cose da parte delle persone proprio per il loro vissuto.
Per esempio, le peggio parole nei confronti degli immigrati stranieri le ho sentite dagli immigrati meridionali da noi, perché i primi sono andati a insediarsi negli stessi ambiti dei secondi, scaricando su di loro, che oramai credevano di esserne fuori, i problemi di questa nuova ondata migratoria.
Però si dimenticano dei problemi che a loro vola causarono all'epoca.
Come d'altro canto tantissime persone al contrario oggi non hanno alcuna percezione dei problemi perché non ne vengono toccati.
Altri ne hanno solo paura, per sentito dire.
E' difficile capire una situazione osservandola solo dal proprio punto di vista.
Bisognerebbe mettersi nei panni dell'altro ma è molto più faticoso che tirare sassi a caso seguendo l'istinto.
Io parlo se posso di persone vere, reali, che ho avute per vicine, amiche o conoscenti.
Per questo non mi piace quando un post inizia con "Quando arrivarono i primi albanesi", perché io penso sempre che dietro a questo termine ci siano persone. Diverse. Uomini, donne, bambini. E io voglio riferirmi a loro.
Come quando penso alla Romania, solo per fare un esempio, mi vengono in mente le persone originarie di questo stato che conosco.
E non ce n'è una uguale. E non sono come Klodian Tzoji (nato in Albania, criminale acrobata fuggito da San Vittore).
Così come noi tutti non siamo come Totò Riina.


----------



## Skorpio (31 Maggio 2016)

*...*



oscuro ha detto:


> Sai,una questione e passarci 5 minuti....altra è viverci..


Lo so... eccome no.

Per questo mi ritengo fortunato.. so anche questo.

Ma oltre cosa posso?? nella mia vita.. peggio ancora qui dentro...

Io non sono Dio... non ho il potere di fare quello che vorrei fare...

Mi basterebbe esserlo una mezza giornata, e rimetterei al posto giusto un bel po di cosine....

ma sono altri che decidono.

Anche le stesse guerre... e le decidono prima e a tavolino, oggi, purtroppo, molto spesso. Sempre più spesso.

Come a tavolino si decide se degradare un quartiere e profumarne un altro...

E lo fanno per loro alti interessi... 

Però noi votiamo   :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (31 Maggio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se mi tiri un'altra volta fuori Hello Kitty ti banno.


Verde:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (31 Maggio 2016)

*...*



Ross ha detto:


> Ma fammi il piacere.
> Non penso tu abbia neanche il concetto di cosa voglia dire trovarsi di fronte alle vedette di un quartiere brutto di Roma a spiegare che non cerchi rogna...
> 
> Scherzare va bene e sono il primo, ma non dire che la giungla non c'è.
> ...


Si vede che non sai di cosa parli... sai?
Che in un quartiere brutto stranamente c'è vita, gente, famiglie, chiese.. ci sono anche scuole, sai??


----------



## oscuro (31 Maggio 2016)

*SI*



danny ha detto:


> E' sempre stato così anche in passato che le persona si muovessero all'interno del loro gruppo di appartenenza.
> Oggi le notizie su quello che accade diversamente dal nostro quotidiano le traiamo dai quotidiani, dai giornali, dalla tv ma pochissimi entrano a contatto con i problemi direttamente.
> Al limite ne sopportano le conseguenze, come un furto.
> Certi quartieri anche solo di Milano vengono evitati amabilmente, per non parlare dei contatti.
> ...


Si,questo ci può stare.
Ma quando Sorastro ti raccont< come funzionano certe dinamiche reali,quando un altro utente ti descrive quello che accade in strada,tu non puoi uscirtene:ma nè vero,perchè te sei letto "gente"e pensi di sapere....capisci?Non sai un cazzo,sai quello che hanno interesse a farti sapere,poi cazzo vai a parlare con gli operatori di polizia,parla con i tassisti,con quelli del 118,con i vigili urbani,conducenti dell'autobus,vigili del fuoco,cazzo vai,quelli si che hanno il polso della situazione,no tu che stai con il tuo culo sul divano...e te ne vieni con i tuoi bei discorsi da provinciale del cazzo sulla sicurezza e la crimininalità.Ma dove cazzo vai?dove?ma che cazzo ne sai?
Qui c'era un grandissimo coglione,cafone,buzzurro,un deprecabile testa di cazzo,il famoso CONTE,sto testa di cazzo ogni giorno decantava sto paese come un grande paese......
Embè sto coglione sai dove viveva?in un paese di merda in provincia DI VICENZA.Sai che faceva?suonava un cazzo di piano nelle chiesette di paese,con dentro il parroco,tre pecore,5 vecchiette,e sfasciava il cazzo scrivendo sulla sicureza dell'italia...ma cosa cazzo ne sai tu?cosa?
L'assurdo poi è che c'erano pure due o tre disadattate che pendevano dalle sue parole....


----------



## Nobody (31 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma infatti sticazzi.Meglio fascistone che "Compagni che sbagliavano"


i primi mettevano bombe sui treni, i secondi sparavano alla schiena... meglio nessuno dei due.


----------



## MariLea (31 Maggio 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> Strana piega questa discussione, argomentazioni che vengono travisate ed estremizzate per ridicolizzare l'interlocutore. Il nuovo arrivato, seppur nella sua logica aggressivo/militarista, secondo me dimostra di conoscere "cose" che non è facile affrontare e comprendere ( anche perchè la maggior parte delle volte ne manca l'occasione, fortunatamente). Non c'entra niente con l'argomento iniziale ma questo forum è così ......





Brunetta ha detto:


> Sappiamo leggere e abbiamo disponibili librerie e biblioteche, se siamo interessati a un argomento.
> Quello che è interessante è confrontarsi con le persone.
> Poi ci sono quelle con cui non hai interesse a confrontarti neanche sulle ricette.


Sì, ma il travisare volutamente e ripetutamente è fastidioso perché costringe l'interlocutore a spiegare ciò che era già chiaro e finisce l'interesse di un vero confronto...
(ovviamente non mi riferisco a te, è chiaro)


----------



## oscuro (31 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



Skorpio ha detto:


> Si vede che non sai di cosa parli... sai?
> Che in un quartiere brutto stranamente c'è vita, gente, famiglie, chiese.. ci sono anche scuole, sai??


Si,ma è un altro modo di vivere....


----------



## Nobody (31 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Nulla,non possiamo fare nulla,tanto passo pure io per fascistone...:rotfl:io che andavo ai concerti dei 99 possè,e delgi almamegretta....


tu non sei un fascistone cla'... lasciatelo dire, ne ho conosciuti alcuni e sono molto diversi da te


----------



## Skorpio (31 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,questo ci può stare.
> Ma quando Sorastro ti raccont< come funzionano certe dinamiche reali,quando un altro utente ti descrive quello che accade in strada,tu non puoi uscirtene:ma nè vero,perchè te sei letto "gente"e pensi di sapere....capisci?Non sai un cazzo,sai quello che hanno interesse a farti sapere,poi cazzo vai a parlare con gli operatori di polizia,parla con i tassisti,con quelli del 118,con i vigili urbani,conducenti dell'autobus,vigili del fuoco,cazzo vai,quelli si che hanno il polso della situazione,no tu che stai con il tuo culo sul divano...e te ne vieni con i tuoi bei discorsi da provinciale del cazzo sulla sicurezza e la crimininalità.Ma dove cazzo vai?dove?ma che cazzo ne sai?
> Qui c'era un grandissimo coglione,cafone,buzzurro,un deprecabile testa di cazzo,il famoso *CONTE*,sto testa di cazzo ogni giorno decantava sto paese come un grande paese......
> Embè sto coglione sai dove viveva?in un paese di merda in provincia DI VICENZA.Sai che faceva?suonava un cazzo di piano nelle chiesette di paese,con dentro il parroco,tre pecore,5 vecchiette,e sfasciava il cazzo scrivendo sulla sicureza dell'italia...ma cosa cazzo ne sai tu?cosa?
> L'assurdo poi è che c'erano pure due o tre disadattate che pendevano dalle sue parole....


ah.. a questo Nick mi ha paragonato qualche utente/utentessa.... :rotfl:

ma io in chiesa non ci vado, e non suono il piano... forse la differenza sta lì... :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (31 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



Nobody ha detto:


> i primi mettevano bombe sui treni, i secondi sparavano alla schiena... meglio nessuno dei due.


Certo,se devo scegliere....


----------



## oscuro (31 Maggio 2016)

*SI*



Nobody ha detto:


> tu non sei un fascistone cla'... lasciatelo dire, ne ho conosciuti alcuni e sono molto diversi da te


So solo uno che si è rotto er cazzo....


----------



## Nobody (31 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Certo,se devo scegliere....


mi ripeto, sei molto diverso. Assolutamente non un fascista.


----------



## Nobody (31 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> So solo uno che si è rotto er cazzo....


:rotfl: quello si, si vede


----------



## Skorpio (31 Maggio 2016)

*...*



oscuro ha detto:


> Si,ma è un altro modo di vivere....


Ma chi lo nega????... certo che lo è!!!!

e capisco i richiami alla nostra società che chiude gli occhi e si tura il naso.... e pensa alle olimpiadi e agli Expo...

noi cosa possiamo fare qui dentro Oscuro...? dimmelo tu.

si va tutti i palestra stasera..?? che si fa??


----------



## Nobody (31 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma chi lo nega????... certo che lo è!!!!
> 
> e capisco i richiami alla nostra società che chiude gli occhi e si tura il naso.... e pensa alle olimpiadi e agli Expo...
> 
> ...


ma che vuoi fare? Rilassati


----------



## kikko64 (31 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quotalo pure quando tratta oroblu a pesci in faccia,non lesinando velati insulti e parole forti....


io quoto i concetti non le persone ...


----------



## Ross (31 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si vede che non sai di cosa parli... sai?
> Che in un quartiere brutto stranamente c'è vita, gente, famiglie, chiese.. ci sono anche scuole, sai??


Mai finito nel vicolo sbagliato di San Basilio? Mai entrato in una casa di un delinquente della Rustica? 
Ti sei trovato a passare a piedi per Torbella che era notte fonda? 
Fammi il piacere. E due.


----------



## Skorpio (31 Maggio 2016)

*..*



Nobody ha detto:


> ma che vuoi fare? Rilassati


infatti.. sarebbe il caso... anche perché in teoria si vien qui per rilassarsi... (non tutti, in verità)


----------



## oscuro (31 Maggio 2016)

*Ma*



Nobody ha detto:


> mi ripeto, sei molto diverso. Assolutamente non un fascista.


E tu vuoi che io non sappia chi è che mi da del fascista?gente della sinistra becera,che sta affondando sto paese ancora di più,che non ha proprio idea di cosa cazzo accade fuori casa sua....


----------



## oscuro (31 Maggio 2016)

*SI*



kikko64 ha detto:


> io quoto i concetti non le persone ...


Pure io,e trattare a pesci in faccia,con velati insulti ed espressioni irriguardose una donna,non è un bel concetto.


----------



## Skorpio (31 Maggio 2016)

*..*



Ross ha detto:


> Mai finito nel vicolo sbagliato di San Basilio? Mai entrato in una casa di un delinquente della Rustica?
> Ti sei trovato a passare a piedi per Torbella che era notte fonda?
> Fammi il piacere. E due.


Certo che no Ross... e proprio perché non cercavo rogne... 

che non vuol dire non trovarne...

Vuol dire che non ne cerchi e tieni gli occhi aperti... come deve purtroppo fare chi ci vive, ogni giorno..


----------



## kikko64 (31 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Pure io,e trattare a pesci in faccia,con velati insulti ed espressioni irriguardose una donna,non è un bel concetto.


Infatti io non MAI quotato né lui né nessun altro, uomo o donna che fosse, che abbia fatto delle affermazioni del genere e mai lo farò.

Lo ripeto e lo ribadisco : io quoto i concetti e le idee quando esprimono il mio sentire ... poco mi importa chi li esprime, in quel contesto ed in quel momento ... 

Non ho problemi a quotare nessuno qui dentro se dice cose con cui IO sono d'accordo ... anche quando non lo sono di solito lo scrivo.


----------



## Ross (31 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Certo che no Ross... e proprio perché non cercavo rogne...
> 
> che non vuol dire non trovarne...
> 
> Vuol dire che non ne cerchi e tieni gli occhi aperti... come deve purtroppo fare chi ci vive, ogni giorno..


Nessuno cerca rogne. Nella vita a volte ci si trova a dover sbrogliare matasse incasinate. Sai dove cominci ma non dove finisci. 

Non faccio il turista in cerca di emozioni forti. .


----------



## oscuro (31 Maggio 2016)

*SI*



Ross ha detto:


> Nessuno cerca rogne. Nella vita a volte ci si trova a dover sbrogliare matasse incasinate. Sai dove cominci ma non dove finisci.
> 
> Non faccio il turista in cerca di emozioni forti. .


Mi trovi d'accordo.E facciamo che pre sbogliarle,devi sapere cosa dici,cosa fai,a chi los tai dicendo,e devi essere autorevole e convincente...


----------



## Skorpio (31 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Nessuno cerca rogne. Nella vita a volte ci si trova a dover sbrogliare matasse incasinate. Sai dove cominci ma non dove finisci.
> 
> *Non faccio il turista in cerca di emozioni forti*. .


quello che tu non fai non è detto che non lo faccia nessuno...

cosi come quello che io non faccio non è detto lo faccia tu....

E prepararsi per andare un paio di ore in un certo quartiere è un bell'allenamento mentale e richiede una certa preparazione, per chi come me vive in provincia....

qualche volta l'ho fatto, e so il perché.. e non era turismo, né ricerca di emozioni... 
spero di rifarlo appena posso... a me ha dato molto. a me e per me.


----------



## Nobody (31 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> E tu vuoi che io non sappia chi è che mi da del fascista?*gente della sinistra becera,*che sta affondando sto paese ancora di più,*che non ha proprio idea di cosa cazzo accade fuori casa sua*....


anche perchè solitamente stanno in grana, e non hanno grossi problemi... ormai la gente comune vota a destra, basta vedere l'analisi del voto in Francia e Austria.


----------



## Ross (31 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi trovi d'accordo.E facciamo che pre sbogliarle,devi sapere cosa dici,cosa fai,a chi los tai dicendo,e devi essere autorevole e convincente...


Corri sempre il rischio di rompere i coglioni all'uomo sbagliato. Sai che devi arrivare a risultato e lavori per quello, punto.

Pare sia da fighi trovarsi in situazioni da rosario in mano. Non è mai una gita di piacere brigare per gentaccia. Specie se non lo fai di mestiere.


----------



## oscuro (31 Maggio 2016)

*SI*



Ross ha detto:


> Corri sempre il rischio di rompere i coglioni all'uomo sbagliato. Sai che devi arrivare a risultato e lavori per quello, punto.
> 
> Pare sia da fighi trovarsi in situazioni da rosario in mano. Non è mai una gita di piacere brigare per gentaccia. Specie se non lo fai di mestiere.


Capita pure che ti trovi nella situazione dove l'uomo sbagliato viene a romperti i coglioni...!
Tornare la sera a casa,e guardarsi in giro,vedere se ci sono macchine parcheggiate in modo strano,targhe che non conosci,aver la chiave del portone pronta per non perdere tempo,notare se la serratura del portone ha subito forzature,osservare se ci sono persone in macchina...o in moto...insomma ci si deve passare....


----------



## Ross (31 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Capita pure che ti trovi nella situazione dove l'uomo sbagliato viene a romperti i coglioni...!
> Tornare la sera a casa,e guardarsi in giro,vedere se ci sono macchine parcheggiate in modo strano,targhe che non conosci,aver la chiave del portone pronta per non perdere tempo,notare se la serratura del portone ha subito forzature,osservare se ci sono persone in macchina...o in moto...insomma ci si deve passare....


Mi son preso di certe strizze che non hai concetto...ho fatto amicizia con una vedetta, visto da dove controllano la zona...aspettato una testa di cazzo in macchina davanti una zona di spaccio...ma lasciamo proprio perdere. L'ultima delle cose in cui mi sarei voluto trovare.


----------



## oscuro (31 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



Ross ha detto:


> Mi son preso di certe strizze che non hai concetto...ho fatto amicizia con una vedetta, visto da dove controllano la zona...aspettato una testa di cazzo in macchina davanti una zona di spaccio...ma lasciamo proprio perdere. L'ultima delle cose in cui mi sarei voluto trovare.


Io invece ho avuto io piacere di aver gente sotto casa che oggi è in carcere...ma non solo...


----------



## Heathcliff (31 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quotalo pure quando tratta oroblu a pesci in faccia,non lesinando velati insulti e parole forti....


Tu sei il suo paladino? Se io uso toni forti con lei ho i miei motivi e ne do conto eventualmente a lei. Se invece tu hai da dirmi qualcosa fallo cortesemente in modo diretto.


----------



## oscuro (31 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



Heathcliff ha detto:


> Tu sei il suo paladino? Se io uso toni forti con lei ho i miei motivi e ne do conto eventualmente a lei. Se invece tu hai da dirmi qualcosa fallo cortesemente in modo diretto.


Non sei nessuno da poterti permettere quei toni e quoi modi,con una donna che al di là dei suoi errori è in palese difficoltà.Sono stato chiaro vero?o devo esserlo di più?


----------



## Heathcliff (31 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Pure io,e trattare a pesci in faccia,con velati insulti ed espressioni irriguardose una donna,non è un bel concetto.


Davvero?  Eppure ti ho letto insultare neanche tanto velatamente Acacia per pagine e pagine tra l'altro mettendo ti in mezzo a una discussione in cui non mi sembravi attore.


----------



## Heathcliff (31 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non sei nessuno da poterti permettere quei toni e quoi modi,con una donna che al di là dei suoi errori è in palese difficoltà.Sono stato chiaro vero?o devo esserlo di più?


Io mi permetto quello che ritengo giusto. Stammi lontano se ti do fastidio che qui in difficoltà ci sono altri, volpone.


----------



## oscuro (31 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



Heathcliff ha detto:


> Davvero?  Eppure ti ho letto insultare neanche tanto velatamente Acacia per pagine e pagine tra l'altro mettendo ti in mezzo a una discussione in cui non mi sembravi attore.


Esatto,e non mi pento...!Quindi?Avevo validi motivi...che tu non sai.


----------



## Heathcliff (31 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Esatto,e non mi pento...!Quindi?Avevo validi motivi...che tu non sai.


Io pure. Quindi? Adesso che facciamo chiamiamo i padrini?


----------



## oscuro (31 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



Heathcliff ha detto:


> Io pure. Quindi? Adesso che facciamo chiamiamo i padrini?


Non è la stessa cosa,con acacia ho dei precedenti...!Non inventarti nulla.


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Maggio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> il che non toglie che ci passi una differenza enorme, tra le 2 cose.
> 
> 
> sì il tradimento è un pò truffa, un pò appropriazione indebita,un pò furto,un pò tante cose.


No il tradimento è solo ed esclusivamente distruzione della fiducia e del rispetto 
tutto il resto sono motivazioni che si usano per giustificare eventuali reazioni più o meno appropriate, spesso per nulla appropriate 

Non diciamo stronzate, please


----------



## perplesso (31 Maggio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> No il tradimento è solo ed esclusivamente distruzione della fiducia e del rispetto
> tutto il resto sono motivazioni che si usano per giustificare eventuali reazioni più o meno appropriate, spesso per nulla appropriate
> 
> Non diciamo stronzate, please


infatti si ruba la fiducia e si raggira il rispetto.    ma che siano paralleli forzosi lo si è anche scritto eh


----------



## Heathcliff (31 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non è la stessa cosa,con acacia ho dei precedenti...!Non inventarti nulla.


ma Io mica ti ho detto un cazzo.  Ognuno ha i motivi suoi. Stai sereno che io ho i miei e non devo dar conto a te. Però se preferisci il duello all'alba fammi sapere di quanto metri di acciaio stiamo parlando. Poi dicono che la cavalleria è morta.


----------



## oscuro (31 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



Heathcliff ha detto:


> ma Io mica ti ho detto un cazzo.  Ognuno ha i motivi suoi. Stai sereno che io ho i miei e non devo dar conto a te. Però se preferisci il duello all'alba fammi sapere di quanto metri di acciaio stiamo parlando. Poi dicono che la cavalleria è morta.


Tu no,altri si.Infatti io passo per stronzo,e tu quello che ha alti concetti.
Se ti senti chiamato in causa,mi spiace,mi pare evidente che si usano due pesi e due misure.Sei troppo giovane per poter pensare di  duellare con me.


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Maggio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se mi tiri un'altra volta fuori Hello Kitty ti banno.


:rotfl::rotfl:I love you


----------



## patroclo (31 Maggio 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> Se ce l'hai con me io non sto ridicolizzando nessuno perché non ci trovo nulla da ridere nell'esaltazione della violenza come modo di affermare la propria virilità.  La cosa mi fa enorme tristezza.  Anni di filosofia giurisprudenza letteratura e storia dai quali non abbiamo capito un cazzo.


No, non mi riferivo a te. Adesso hai espresso un pensiero un po' più articolato mentre prima se non sbaglio ti eri limitato a un "cagate"

Il mio riferimento era a chi si era attaccato alle singole parole per buttarla in caciara. [MENTION=6746]sarastro[/MENTION] , per quanto ribadisco la mia lontananza dal suo modo di pensare, si è sempre espresso chiaramente parlando ad esempio di gruppi criminali, di retaggi antichi e non di etnie tout-court.


----------



## Ross (31 Maggio 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> No, non mi riferivo a te. Adesso hai espresso un pensiero un po' più articolato mentre prima se non sbaglio ti eri limitato a un "cagate"
> 
> Il mio riferimento era a chi si era attaccato alle singole parole per buttarla in caciara. @_sarastro_ , per quanto ribadisco la mia lontananza dal suo modo di pensare, si è sempre espresso chiaramente parlando ad esempio di gruppi criminali, di retaggi antichi e non di etnie tout-court.


Quoto...quel 'cagate' di [MENTION=6614]Heathcliff[/MENTION] proprio non fa il paio con le argomentazioni successive.


----------



## patroclo (31 Maggio 2016)

sarastro ha detto:


> Grazie, ma non c'è problema. Non sono permaloso, e leggendo un po' gli scambi prima di intervenire mi sono reso conto che non c'era da aspettarsi la ola. Un po' di polemica non mi dispiace, se possibile nei limiti della cortesia.
> Se vi stufo me lo dite e tolgo il disturbo, se mi stufo io idem.
> Comunque grazie, un invito alla cortesia reciproca è sempre opportuno.


.... mi sembra ti sappia difendere da solo 

semplicemente mi da fastidio il qualunquismo e mi annoio quando da una discussione interessante ( anche se non c'entra niente col post) si finisce a fare inutile confusione


----------



## Tessa (31 Maggio 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> No, non mi riferivo a te. Adesso hai espresso un pensiero un po' più articolato mentre prima se non sbaglio ti eri limitato a un "cagate"
> 
> Il mio riferimento era a chi si era attaccato alle singole parole per buttarla in caciara. @_sarastro_ , per quanto ribadisco la mia lontananza dal suo modo di pensare, si è sempre espresso chiaramente parlando ad esempio di gruppi criminali, di retaggi antichi e non di etnie tout-court.


Ermik scusa l'ot ma e' un po' che volevo chiedertelo. 
Chi e' il tuo avatar? Mi fa impressione.


----------



## Heathcliff (31 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu no,altri si.Infatti io passo per stronzo,e tu quello che ha alti concetti.
> Se ti senti chiamato in causa,mi spiace,mi pare evidente che si usano due pesi e due misure.Sei troppo giovane per poter pensare di  duellare con me.


Ma io non voglio duellare. Poi non mi faccio tirare per la giacca. Tu prima sei stato minaccioso e io non mi faccio neppure minacciare. Il fatto di essere più giovane comunque non è mica un fattore negativo. In questo mondo pieno di brutalità e viuuulenza sapersi muovere velocemente aiuta. Comunque se ci ripensi e vuoi il duello mi raccomando la cappa. Senza quella non è la stessa cosa.


----------



## patroclo (31 Maggio 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Ermik scusa l'ot ma e' un po' che volevo chiedertelo.
> Chi e' il tuo avatar? Mi fa impressione.


non è truce come si potrebbe pensare e neanche horror.... solo un bel film che a distanza di anni mi fa ancora venire i brividi https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rosso_sangue_%28film_1986%29


----------



## Tulipmoon (31 Maggio 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> ma Io mica ti ho detto un cazzo.  Ognuno ha i motivi suoi. Stai sereno che io ho i miei e non devo dar conto a te. Però se preferisci il duello all'alba fammi sapere di quanto metri di acciaio stiamo parlando. Poi dicono che la cavalleria è morta.



Che "delizia" i sottintesi....non sei il primo che si diverte con questi non detti.


----------



## Heathcliff (31 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Quoto...quel 'cagate' di [MENTION=6614]Heathcliff[/MENTION] proprio non fa il paio con le argomentazioni successive.


Rosa te prego. Metto di acciaio nelle budella così poi la signora ci pensa prima di commettere adulterio... vedo che qui oggi avete mangiato tutti carne di Leone. Ottimo, le leonessa sono libera.
Cazzo una parola fosse venuta scritta bene oh


----------



## Heathcliff (31 Maggio 2016)

Tulipmoon ha detto:


> Che "delizia" i sottintesi....non sei il primo che si diverte con questi non detti.


Nessun sottointeso vai a fare la malignetta da un'altra parte che qui non è aria di.


----------



## Tessa (31 Maggio 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> non è truce come si potrebbe pensare e neanche horror.... solo un bel film che a distanza di anni mi fa ancora venire i brividi https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rosso_sangue_%28film_1986%29


Ah ok. Comunque l'avatar e' truce con quel dito sanguinolento. Se ti senti rappresentato dal film meglio un'altra immagine. Poi lui e' pure bruttissimo


----------



## Ross (31 Maggio 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> Rosa te prego. Metto di acciaio nelle budella così poi la signora ci pensa prima di commettere adulterio... vedo che qui oggi avete mangiato tutti carne di Leone. Ottimo, le leonessa sono libera.
> Cazzo una parola fosse venuta scritta bene oh


Vado a farmi di benzedrina, almeno riesco a capire mezza riga di cosa hai scritto.

Ritenta, sarai più fortunata.


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Maggio 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> Rosa te prego. Metto di acciaio nelle budella così poi la signora ci pensa prima di commettere adulterio... vedo che qui oggi avete mangiato tutti carne di Leone. Ottimo, le leonessa sono libera.
> Cazzo una parola fosse venuta scritta bene oh


Ci vuole un traduttore qui:singleeye: 
rosa deve essere colei al quale hai fregato la tastiera difettosa


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Vado a farmi di benzedrina, almeno riesco a capire mezza riga di cosa hai scritto.
> 
> Ritenta, sarai più fortunata.


FortunatA?!?!?! Mio' è donna ? :singleeye::rotfl:


----------



## Tessa (31 Maggio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ci vuole un traduttore qui:singleeye:
> rosa deve essere colei al quale hai fregato la tastiera difettosa


Rosa e' Ross digitato da cell


----------



## Skorpio (31 Maggio 2016)

*...*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ci vuole un traduttore qui:singleeye:
> rosa deve essere colei al quale hai fregato la tastiera difettosa


L'unica cosa da tradurre.. dal mio punto di vista.. e con molta serenità...è che quando si parte dal parlare del come ci si potrebbe rapportare in un contesto di tradimento subito, e si finisce per parlare di coltelli in pancia della moglie o dell'amante.. per poi scivolare altrove su culture vicine o lontane e varie forme di violenza ad esse collegate...

L'unica cosa da tradurre in tutto questo.. è molta, ma molta frustrazione... nel rapporto a 2... 

e prima ancora verso se stessi, e in rapporto con l'amor proprio... calati in un rapporto a 2........  :unhappy:


----------



## Falcor (31 Maggio 2016)

[MENTION=2780]oscuro[/MENTION] ti quoto in tutto ciò che hai detto e riguardo lo scontro cor bretella de noantri non ci ho capito molto ma per me hai ragione a prescindere.

uizi smetti di malignare capito? Che poi ti prende a cinghiate sul culetto e vai a piangere da Rosa (precedentemente noto come [MENTION=6619]Ross[/MENTION]).
 [MENTION=6746]sarastro[/MENTION] rinnovo l'ammirazione per te. Dici cose che non sempre condivido ma lo fai in maniera chiara e trasparente. Adottami.
 [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION] c'è un tuo post in risposta ad una utente prima che potrebbe essere usato come la sublimazione in termini del "macchitesencula"  Idola 
 [MENTION=5556]Nicka[/MENTION] escile


----------



## sarastro (31 Maggio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> però non ho capito in quale maniera puoi confrontarti


Il confronto si basa sul rispetto reciproco, e il reciproco riconoscimento. 

In questo (e in altri) casi, il problema è il seguente: che la cultura albanese, come molte altre che noi consideriamo "arretrate", sono culture dell'onore (cioè della vergogna, della faccia da non perdere mai a tutti i costi).

Per queste culture, chi non difende se stesso, la sua casa, i suoi averi, i propri cari, i congiunti, il buon nome della sua stirpe e del suo popolo, più tante altre cose che adesso non elenco, si disonora = non ha faccia, è socialmente peggio che morto, in breve: non è un uomo. Ora, secondo te noi italiani, parlando in generale, per costoro siamo uomini o no? Io ho forti dubbi.

Dirai, "non è un uomo" in senso metaforico. Eh, mica tanto. Chi non è un uomo, per queste culture, merita totale disprezzo. Totale disprezzo vuol dire che gli puoi fare quel che ti pare e dormirci sopra tranquillo. 
In alcune culture (es., gli zingari) questo "quel che ti pare" si limita al furto, alla truffa, etc (noi siamo i "gagi", gli scemi). 
In altre culture, più aduse alla violenza, si va molto più in là; e i violenti di queste culture violente (che non sono tutti, naturalmente, ma una piccola minoranza) ti possono fare cose sbalorditive senza fare una piega. 
Sintesi: qui c'è un grosso problema.


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> L'unica cosa da tradurre.. dal mio punto di vista.. e con molta serenità...è che quando si parte dal parlare del come ci si potrebbe rapportare in un contesto di tradimento subito, e si finisce per parlare di coltelli in pancia della moglie o dell'amante.. per poi scivolare altrove su culture vicine o lontane e varie forme di violenza ad esse collegate...
> 
> L'unica cosa da tradurre in tutto questo.. è molta, ma molta frustrazione... nel rapporto a 2...
> 
> e prima ancora verso se stessi, e in rapporto con l'amor proprio... calati in un rapporto a 2........  :unhappy:


In tutta onestà, ho letto di corsa un po' di pagine quindi non posso dare un mio giudizio ponderato  [MENTION=6746]sarastro[/MENTION] è un militare e la sua forma mentis indubbiamente è riconoscibile in ciò che scrive.
per mio conto preferisco il dialogo persuasivo alla violenza


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Maggio 2016)

sarastro ha detto:


> Il confronto si basa sul rispetto reciproco, e il reciproco riconoscimento.
> 
> In questo (e in altri) casi, il problema è il seguente: che la cultura albanese, come molte altre che noi consideriamo "arretrate", sono culture dell'onore (cioè della vergogna, della faccia da non perdere mai a tutti i costi).
> 
> ...


Anche in alcune  parti di Italia c'è questa cultura che è atavica ....

se non sbaglio un mafioso ha ucciso un bambino di 12 anni nell'acido, acido non so se mi spiego, era un uomo di onore, e quel onore era la,cosa più importante,punto 
 [MENTION=6746]sarastro[/MENTION] la violenza è insita nell'uomo, non ce piove, guarda si può pure fare che se tu mi offendi io ti caccio un coltello nella pancia ma così in meno di qualche decennio ci estinguiamo  

se vogliamo l'estinzione della specie siamo sulla via giusta  
se invece prima si vuol tentare un dialogo ... Io ci proverei


----------



## Falcor (31 Maggio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> se non sbaglio un mafioso ha ucciso un bambino di 12 anni nell'acido, acido non so se mi spiego, era un uomo di onore, e quel onore era la,cosa più importante,punto


Beh non era un semplice mafioso, era Giovanni Brusca, un bel personaggino tanto cattivo (pare portasse le bretelle).

Lì nemmeno si parla di esseri umani ma bestie feroci.


----------



## Skorpio (31 Maggio 2016)

*...*



sarastro ha detto:


> Il confronto si basa sul rispetto reciproco, e il reciproco riconoscimento.
> 
> In questo (e in altri) casi, il problema è il seguente: che la cultura albanese, come molte altre che noi consideriamo "arretrate", sono culture dell'onore (cioè della vergogna, della faccia da non perdere mai a tutti i costi).
> 
> ...


Ecco.. Qui mi riaccendo di interesse...
Ed è interessante quanto scrivi, e ti chiedo:
Quando ti domandi: per un Albanese (uno qualsiasi, non un brutale delinquente) noi italiani siamo uomini o no?... E rispondi che hai forti dubbi...

Tu ti riferisci a un delinquente Albanese oppure a un albanese come un altro?

Questo è interessante x me capire del tuo pensiero.... Potresti specificarlo meglio?


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Beh non era un semplice mafioso, era Giovanni Brusca, un bel personaggino tanto cattivo (pare portasse le bretelle).
> 
> Lì nemmeno si parla di esseri umani ma bestie feroci.


anche @_sarastro_ parla di fette di popolazione che agiscono così, e agiscono così perché sono cresciuti in quella specifica cultura.
do atto a @_sarastro_ che non ha generalizzato nulla, ha portato esempi presumo scaturiti da un suo vissuto.
l'altra cosa che so è che non intendo sfidare @_sarastro_ manco a braccio di ferro 

come stai fratellozzo ?


----------



## patroclo (31 Maggio 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Ah ok. Comunque l'avatar e' truce con quel dito sanguinolento. Se ti senti rappresentato dal film meglio un'altra immagine. Poi lui e' pure bruttissimo


Se leggi la scheda del film ti accorgi che la trama è adattissima al tema di questo forum. Non posso spiegare perchè quell'immagine è importante senza spoilerare .... comunque una volta, quand'ero romantico, amavo le storie d'amore disperate, peggio finivamo meglio stavo. 
Questa fuga dai dolori/balletto non è male [video=youtube_share;WGUVOMSctkU]https://youtu.be/WGUVOMSctkU[/video]

... e poi è un film francese


----------



## Falcor (31 Maggio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> come stai fratellozzo ?


Una domanda di riserva c'è?


----------



## Tulipmoon (31 Maggio 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> Nessun sottointeso vai a fare la malignetta da un'altra parte che qui non è aria di.


:scared::scared::scared:



Falcor ha detto:


> uizi smetti di malignare capito? Che poi ti prende a cinghiate sul culetto e vai a piangere da Rosa (precedentemente noto come @_Ross_).



Credo che un bretellato che mi dà della malignetta sia uno dei miei tasti (purtroppo non è un grande e rosso, ma sono tanti piccoli e neri:rotfl per innescare la  bomba atomica che è in me......dov'è la mia kryptonite?:inlove:


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Una domanda di riserva c'è?


Stasera mangi pasta e patate?


----------



## sarastro (31 Maggio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io adoro allenarmi con i maschi della mia palestra. Lo trovo istruttivo. Per me. Per impararmi.
> Quindi le faresti anche un piacere invitandola a fare i guanti.
> 
> Mi piacerebbe tu contribuissi, così torniamo IT, sull'altra questione...dopo questa simpatica digressione sul fatto che le donne arti femminili sì, arti femminili no, magari forse...mi piacerebbe ritornare sul fatto che sostenevi. Ossia del menare quello che è entrato in una "tua" intimità, entrando nelle mutande di quella che senti come tua donna.
> ...


Il brano in grassetto proprio non l'ho capito, se me lo rispieghi mi fai un favore. 

Perchè ho menato il tizio che scopava la mia ragazza? Perchè a quella ragazza ci tenevo, e molto. Scopando con lei, mi ha dissacrato il suo corpo, ha rovesciato un bidone di benzina sui ricordi delle nostre intimità e gli ha dato fuoco, e come ciliegina sulla torta mi ha sferrato un calcio nei coglioni con uno scarpone chiodato, perchè ha ferito il mio amor proprio e mi ha fatto ammainare una bandierina a cui tengo parecchio, quella che ripongo nei calzoni: nell'atto di scopare con qualcun'altra (ci ho provato praticamente subito dopo l'agnizione del corno per distrarmi, sfogarmi, controllare come andava ai piani inferiori) mi veniva in mente questo tizio con la mia donna e mi si ammosciava. 

Secondo me basta e avanza. Lo avrei ammazzato volentieri, ma visto che sono una persona civile (abbastanza) mi sono limitato ad aspettarlo sotto casa, a invitarlo a difendersi, e di fronte alla sua inferiorità subito evidente mi sono limitato a dargli qualche schiaffo, sonoro ma niente di che, non gli ho rotto niente, gli ho solo fatto ronzare le orecchie. 

La cosa mi è dispiaciuta perchè avrei gradito uno scontro più serio nel quale fargli veramente male, ma non si può avere tutto, e tutto sommato mi sono congratulato con me stesso per il mio autocontrollo. Dopo di che ho scopato benissimo (il cazzo è primitivo, i tentativi di modernizzarlo senza romperlo sono in corso in grande stile ma secondo me sono condannati al fallimento).

Intendiamoci: dopo ci sono stato malissimo lo stesso, perchè a quella ragazza ero legato prima del corno e continuavo a esserle legato anche dopo il corno. Era bella, era seducente, sensibile, molto spiritosa, insieme scopavamo da Dio, ridevamo molto, e ci volevamo anche bene (faceva pure ottime torte).

Penso che più che altro le fosse venuta voglia di essere un po' zoccola, come dici spiritosamente tu, una cosa che capisco benissimo, visto che tante volte sono andato, ben lieto e riconoscente (e naturalmente ritenendo che quanto al tradito fossero cazzi suoi, à la guerre comme à la guerre) con ragazze che volevano bene a qualcun altro e avevano voglia di essere un po' zoccole con me, e con le quali mi sono trovato bene assai scopando attaccato ai lampadari. 

Quindi, come vedi, non faccio la morale a nessuno. Volendo, la morale potrebbe essere: chi la fa l'aspetti.


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Maggio 2016)

sarastro ha detto:


> Il brano in grassetto proprio non l'ho capito, se me lo rispieghi mi fai un favore.
> 
> Perchè ho menato il tizio che scopava la mia ragazza? Perchè a quella ragazza ci tenevo, e molto. Scopando con lei, mi ha dissacrato il suo corpo, ha rovesciato un bidone di benzina sui ricordi delle nostre intimità e gli ha dato fuoco, e come ciliegina sulla torta mi ha sferrato un calcio nei coglioni con uno scarpone chiodato, perchè ha ferito il mio amor proprio e mi ha fatto ammainare una bandierina a cui tengo parecchio, quella che ripongo nei calzoni: nell'atto di scopare con qualcun'altra (ci ho provato praticamente subito dopo l'agnizione del corno per distrarmi, sfogarmi, controllare come andava ai piani inferiori) mi veniva in mente questo tizio con la mia donna e mi si ammosciava.
> 
> ...


Gli è che tu cadi nel tranello,nel solito tranello maschile della sfida  e secondo questo tuo ragionamento, tutto fila, in effetti


----------



## sarastro (31 Maggio 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Ma no, credo si riferisse al* fascistone nuovo arrivato*. Sarastro.
> Tu ormai sei un 'vecchio utente'.


Finalmente, grazie! Da un bel po' mi chiedevo, "Quando mi beccherò del fascista?" E stavo un po' in pensiero.


----------



## Tulipmoon (31 Maggio 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Rosa e' Ross digitato da cell


anche leonessa è un errore del cel? scusa sono malignetta:carneval:


----------



## Jim Cain (31 Maggio 2016)

sarastro ha detto:


> Quindi, come vedi, non faccio la morale a nessuno. Volendo, la morale potrebbe essere: chi la fa l'aspetti.


Perfetto, direi.
Quando ho posto il quesito (senza aver mai 'affrontato' nessuno) sono stato massacrato :
http://www.tradimento.net/48-confes...oi-ha-affrontato-l-altro-o-l-altra?highlight=


----------



## Jim Cain (31 Maggio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Gli è che tu cadi nel tranello,nel solito tranello maschile della sfida  e secondo questo tuo ragionamento, tutto fila, in effetti


Sfida ?
Da come la racconta Sarastro il tipo tutto voleva fuorchè una 'sfida'....


----------



## Ross (31 Maggio 2016)

Tulipmoon ha detto:


> anche leonessa è un errore del cel? scusa sono malignetta:carneval:



Io che mi stavo facendo venire cattivi pensieri...


----------



## Nobody (31 Maggio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Gli è che tu cadi nel tranello,nel solito tranello maschile della sfida  e secondo questo tuo ragionamento, tutto fila, in effetti


Non della sfida, del possesso. In quell'ottica chi ti scopa la donna equivale al ladro che ti entra in casa... gli spari perché ti ruba quello che è tuo.


----------



## Skorpio (31 Maggio 2016)

*...*



sarastro ha detto:


> Il brano in grassetto proprio non l'ho capito, se me lo rispieghi mi fai un favore.
> 
> Perchè ho menato il tizio che scopava la mia ragazza? Perchè a quella ragazza ci tenevo, e molto. Scopando con lei, mi ha dissacrato il suo corpo, ha rovesciato un bidone di benzina sui ricordi delle nostre intimità e gli ha dato fuoco, e come ciliegina sulla torta mi ha sferrato un calcio nei coglioni con uno scarpone chiodato, perchè ha ferito il mio amor proprio e mi ha fatto ammainare una bandierina a cui tengo parecchio, quella che ripongo nei calzoni: nell'atto di scopare con qualcun'altra (ci ho provato praticamente subito dopo l'agnizione del corno per distrarmi, sfogarmi, controllare come andava ai piani inferiori) mi veniva in mente questo tizio con la mia donna e mi si ammosciava.
> 
> ...


.... E a lei nulla....?
Dopo gli schiaffi a lui, intendo.....


----------



## sarastro (31 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ecco.. Qui mi riaccendo di interesse...
> Ed è interessante quanto scrivi, e ti chiedo:
> Quando ti domandi: per un Albanese (uno qualsiasi, non un brutale delinquente) noi italiani siamo uomini o no?... E rispondi che hai forti dubbi...
> 
> ...


Domanda interessante. Rispondo come posso, gli albanesi sono tanti, il mondo cambia, etc. Di albanesi conosco bene una famiglia (bene vuol dire che ci vado a cena a casa e viceversa, che il padre mi ha presentato i suoi figli, figlie, moglie, suocera, e una sera mi ha detto "Se hai bisogno sono qua", frase per lui di un notevole peso). 
Sono venuti qua così: il padre era un pilota di Mig dell'Aviazione albanese. Quando ha subodorato il patatrac del compagno Enver è salito sul Mig, ha sconfinato in Italia e ha chiesto asilo politico. Poi ha messo su una impresa edile e ha fatto venire in Italia la famiglia allargata, lavorano per lui uno stuolo di parenti. Mi sta molto simpatico, a parte la sua abitudine di fumare sigarette pestilenziali in continuazione.
Una sera, dopocena, siamo entrati nell'argomento "Italia, italiani". Per non offendermi, non mi ha MAI fatto una critica neanche velata all'una e agli altri. Da alcune pause e intonazioni ho dedotto che ci vede (come popolo) a un passo dall'autoannientamento, e NON ci rispetta. 
Rispetta invece, come TUTTI gli appartenenti a culture dell'onore, i singoli individui che gli paiano rispondere alle specifiche del prodotto "uomo" secondo loro. Io essendo un fascistone, un militare, molto educato e rispettoso e amichevole con lui e i suoi, e avendo due figli che si comportano bene (portano rispetto a lui e a me), secondo lui eveidentemente rispondo e mi considera quasi un albanese onorario (per esempio quando è a casa mia si guarda bene dall'iniziare a mangiare prima di me e sorveglia che nessuno dei suoi lo faccia, sembra una cazzata ma è una regola fondamentale che se la infrangi può anche finire male). 
Sintesi: no, non ci rispettano, non ci considerano uomini, salvo eccezioni che possono essere considerati se non proprio albanesi a tutti gli effetti, almeno dei meteci.


----------



## Falcor (31 Maggio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Stasera mangi pasta e patate?


Magari, ma non so cucinarla


----------



## Tulipmoon (31 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Magari, ma non so cucinarla



io non riesco a immaginarmela questa pasta e patate...ma solo io non la conosco? [MENTION=4905]Fiammetta[/MENTION]


----------



## Skorpio (31 Maggio 2016)

*...*



sarastro ha detto:


> Domanda interessante. Rispondo come posso, gli albanesi sono tanti, il mondo cambia, etc. Di albanesi conosco bene una famiglia (bene vuol dire che ci vado a cena a casa e viceversa, che il padre mi ha presentato i suoi figli, figlie, moglie, suocera, e una sera mi ha detto "Se hai bisogno sono qua", frase per lui di un notevole peso).
> Sono venuti qua così: il padre era un pilota di Mig dell'Aviazione albanese. Quando ha subodorato il patatrac del compagno Enver è salito sul Mig, ha sconfinato in Italia e ha chiesto asilo politico. Poi ha messo su una impresa edile e ha fatto venire in Italia la famiglia allargata, lavorano per lui uno stuolo di parenti. Mi sta molto simpatico, a parte la sua abitudine di fumare sigarette pestilenziali in continuazione.
> Una sera, dopocena, siamo entrati nell'argomento "Italia, italiani". Per non offendermi, non mi ha MAI fatto una critica neanche velata all'una e agli altri. Da alcune pause e intonazioni ho dedotto che ci vede (come popolo) a un passo dall'autoannientamento, e NON ci rispetta.
> Rispetta invece, come TUTTI gli appartenenti a culture dell'onore, i singoli individui che gli paiano rispondere alle specifiche del prodotto "uomo" secondo loro. Io essendo un fascistone, un militare, molto educato e rispettoso e amichevole con lui e i suoi, e avendo due figli che si comportano bene (portano rispetto a lui e a me), secondo lui eveidentemente rispondo e mi considera quasi un albanese onorario (per esempio quando è a casa mia si guarda bene dall'iniziare a mangiare prima di me e sorveglia che nessuno dei suoi lo faccia, sembra una cazzata ma è una regola fondamentale che se la infrangi può anche finire male).
> Sintesi: no, non ci rispettano, non ci considerano uomini, salvo eccezioni che possono essere considerati se non proprio albanesi a tutti gli effetti, almeno dei meteci.


Ti ringrazio... È un punto di vista estremamente interessante quello che dai..


----------



## sarastro (31 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> .... E a lei nulla....?
> Dopo gli schiaffi a lui, intendo.....


La voglia di dargliene un sacco e una sporta c'era, come no, ma trovo veramente orrendo picchiare le donne. L'ho lasciata e basta.


----------



## sarastro (31 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio... È un punto di vista estremamente interessante quello che dai..


Prego. L'antropologia culturale ogni tanto dovremmo usarla anche per capire come ci vedono gli altri. Più terra terra, per capire le culture dell'onore basta guardare dei buoni film western con gli indiani. Più o meno sono così. Per esempio, sai che vuol dire la parola "Cheyenne"? Vuol dire "uomini."


----------



## Tessa (31 Maggio 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> Se leggi la scheda del film ti accorgi che la trama è adattissima al tema di questo forum. Non posso spiegare perchè quell'immagine è importante senza spoilerare .... comunque una volta, quand'ero romantico, amavo le storie d'amore disperate, peggio finivamo meglio stavo.
> Questa fuga dai dolori/balletto non è male [video=youtube_share;WGUVOMSctkU]https://youtu.be/WGUVOMSctkU[/video]
> 
> ... e poi è un film francese


Bello si. 
Beh il mio film preferito e' 'la signora della porta accanto'...a proposito di francesi e amori struggenti finiti male.


----------



## ipazia (31 Maggio 2016)

sarastro ha detto:


> Il brano in grassetto proprio non l'ho capito, se me lo rispieghi mi fai un favore.
> 
> Perchè ho menato il tizio che scopava la mia ragazza? Perchè a quella ragazza ci tenevo, e molto. *Scopando con lei*, mi ha dissacrato il suo corpo, ha rovesciato un bidone di benzina sui ricordi delle nostre intimità e gli ha dato fuoco, e come ciliegina sulla torta mi ha sferrato un calcio nei coglioni con uno scarpone chiodato, perchè ha ferito il mio amor proprio e mi ha fatto ammainare una bandierina a cui tengo parecchio, quella che ripongo nei calzoni: nell'atto di scopare con qualcun'altra (ci ho provato praticamente subito dopo l'agnizione del corno per distrarmi, sfogarmi, controllare come andava ai piani inferiori) mi veniva in mente questo tizio con la mia donna e mi si ammosciava.
> 
> ...


Io lo capisco il tuo ragionamento. 

Provo a metterla in analisi logica, mi sembra più semplice. 

Il grassetto, che ci differenzia: tu scrivi "Scopando con lei". Il soggetto non è lei. Il soggetto è lui, l'altro. 
Lei ne esce come complemento. Ossia una parte che non assume l'azione compiuta. 

Io per esempio direi "lui (mio ipotetico uomo con cui ho un patto di chiarezza e alleanza) ha scopato". Soggetto. Che agisce l'azione. 

Non lo vederei come un fruitore di un'azione di qualcun altro. E' lui ad aver abbassato le mutande e averlo infilato.

E fra l'altro per me "lo sgarro" non sarebbe infilarlo. "Lo sgarro" riguarda qualcosa di più profondo del cazzo e della figa. Riguarda il fatto che mi sono alleata, c'eri anche tu mentre ci siamo alleati, dove cazzo hai iniziato a mentirmi? E in un'alleanza c'è chiarezza e fiducia, per come sono io, da confermare ogni giorno. Letteralmente. 
E tu hai mentito. Hai rotto un patto. 

Fra l'altro io sono molto, molto, rigida a riguardo. 

Un patto di questo genere per me equivale ad un patto di sangue. 
E l'ho concesso forse una volta nella vita. Il che significa che hai avuto presenza e responsabilità nel percorso che ha consentito di arrivare a quel patto. Se te ne tiri fuori, mentendo, mi hai fottuta. Tu. Non quella con cui hai scopato. Io ho parlato con te mentre costruivamo il patto. E per me le parole sono ancora onore. (fra l'altro sono una cagacazzi...e se non mi è chiaro qualcosa, rompo, anche pesantemente, anche su un semplice grazie che mi stona). 

Anche perchè, per quanto mi riguarda, arrivare a quel patto significa aver incluso nella comunicazione di coppia l'eventualità del desiderio di scopare fuori dalla coppia. E aver concordato che non è un divieto. Ma argomento di confronto. E che potrebbe essere un territorio da esplorare anche insieme. 

Quindi mi fotti due volte. Non una. 

In tutto questo io non vedo motivi per prendermela con l'altra. Con cui non avevo nessun patto. E che quindi non aveva niente da tradire che mi riguardasse. 

Salvo considerare il mio uomo o una mia proprietà. O un decerebrato. E passare sull'altra, per proprietà transitiva, la responsabilità del mio uomo. Ma lo giustificherei in questo modo. 
E per come sono fatta io, col cazzo che ti trovo anche solo una mezza giustificazione. Di tutto rispondi. Poi si vedrà. 

Inoltre, pur essendo molto territoriale, la mia territorialità non riguarda l'altro e il suo corpo, riguarda lo spazio di mezzo fra noi che insieme abbiamo costruito. Faticosamente. Visto come sono fatta io. 
E solo in lui vedrei una mancanza di cura che aveva promesso. 
Sua la responsabilità. 

Se è un decerebrato, vabbè, la cogliona sono io. Ed è meglio mi registri le puntine che vado a fare patti di sangue con decerebrati mettendo in gioco parti di me che considero preziosissime e che non concedo se non con grossi sforzi. 

L'amor proprio lo sentirei ferito innanzitutto da me stessa. Che ho sbagliato a vedere. E qui c'è un nodo mio che dovrò risolvere col tempo, che tendo a confondere la mia responsabilità con quella altrui. E mi fotto da sola, trovando motivi per incazzarmi con me stessa e con mie presunte inadeguatezze. 

Ma il grosso della ferita riguarderebbe la delusione rispetto all'altro. E mi ferirebbe moltissimo. Aver concesso fiducia, confidenza, intimità, vere, ad una persona che non sa mantenere quello che dice. Sarebbe una grossa delusione. Ma verso di lui. E non gli toglierei neanche una goccia del mio dolore. 

In tutto questo l'altra...boh..mi scompare. E non diventa "bersaglio" per la mia rabbia. E per il dolore che la rabbia copre. 

Il tradimento per me è il mentire. Non lo scopare. Non sento affronti alla figa. Non sento che in discussione c'è la figa. O il cazzo. Non è nella figa che colloca la mia potenza. Di femmina prima, e donna poi. 

ovviamente sto parlando di una relazione in cui mi sono messa in gioco per davvero. Intera. 
E dove soluzioni e spazi alternativi al mentire ce ne erano. Quindi non ci sono giustificazioni. Per lui. 

Se penso a relazioni più leggere...non ci sarebbe patto da tradire. 
Quindi boh...probabilmente perderei semplicemente interesse per proseguire la conoscenza con lui. O me lo terrei per giocare. 
Sicuramente sarebbe una persona non affidabile. Quindi su cui non investirei più energia. 

Mi rendo conto che giudicherei il valore e l'onore della persona. Ma non mi sentirei disonorata dal suo essersi disonorata rispetto ad un patto fatto con me. Sarebbe una definizione sua. SE non metto in gioco cose preziose di me, vabbè...son piuttosto veloce a liquidare. 

E anche in questo io non vedo l'altra. Con cui non avevo nessun patto. Con cui non ho messo in gioco nulla. Che magari neanche conosco.

Non so bene come reagirei se fosse un'amica. Ma ne ho talmente poche, e con gusti tanto diversi dai miei, strutturalmente proprio, che non mi pongo il problema. 

Quelle che sono conoscenti ma non amiche verrebbero depennate, non ci perderei altra energia. 

Se fosse un'amica la questione riguarderebbe me e lei. La nostra relazione. Non quella che lei ha avuto con lui. 

Perchè per come la vedo io è nella relazione con me che ha mancato di onestà.

Sono molto egocentrica in questo. E le mie relazioni scorrono da me all'altro. Punto. 

I terzi non esistono. Se non sono in relazione con me. E in ogni caso è rispetto a me, ai patti con me, che attribuisco importanza.

Poi tieni presente che non mi fido. Quindi in fondo ci sarebbe anche la parte di conferma per cui non vale la pena di fidarsi di nessuno. Quindi paradossalmente ci sarebbe anche un senso di sollievo nel tradimento...che in fondo avrei ragione io a pensare di fondo che si vive soli e si muore soli e si può contare solo ed unicamente con se stessi. E anche dopo anni di letto con una persona si è fondamentalmente sconosciuti. E dagli sconosciuti ci si può aspettare di tutto. Ma questo è un altro mio nodo. Da sciogliere almeno un po'. 

E di nuovo...cosa mi interessa di un terzo? in fondo appartiene al teatrino delle menzogne costruite da un mio ipotetico uomo. Non appartiene a me. E' fuori dal mio territorio. 
E se ci è entrato, siccome la porta non l'ho aperta io, mi incazzo con chi la porta l'ha aperta senza chiedermi cosa ne pensavo. 

In questi termini considero pari. Entrambi per me si hanno compiti di difesa e protezione dello spazio comune. Magari compiti diversi. Ma con la stessa potenza di difesa. 

Faccio molta fatica ad immaginare che il mio uomo venga scopato.
Altrettanta fatica faccio ad immaginare che una donna venga scopata. Semmai si fa scopare. 
E se non c'è abuso, è una concessione che lei fa. E di cui è responsabile.


----------



## sarastro (31 Maggio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io lo capisco il tuo ragionamento.
> 
> Provo a metterla in analisi logica, mi sembra più semplice.
> 
> ...


Grazie, un punto di vista molto interessante. Aggiungo solo che anche per me, naturalmente, il problema vero si concentrava sul fatto macroscopico che la mia ragazza aveva voluto scopare con qualcuno diverso da me (me ne fregava assai chi fosse). 
Questo qualcuno però si era imposto alla mia attenzione proprio per questo, perchè ficcava il naso, e ben altro, nella nostra intimità; con le conseguenze che ti ho illustrato e che si possono riassumere in due fatti macroscopici anch'essi: 1) non mi si alzava più 2) il corpo della mia donna, che tanto mi piaceva, che tanta gioia, piacere, etc. ci aveva dato, che insomma per me era sacro, dopo aver saputo che questo tale ci s'era immischiato, mi ripugnava, cazzo non me la sarei scopata neanche se fosse stata l'ultima donna sulla terra. 
Pensiero magico? Pensiero magico. E allora per uscirne gli ho fatto l'incantesimo delle sberle, e ti dirò che ha funzionato, almeno per il problema 1.


----------



## ipazia (31 Maggio 2016)

sarastro ha detto:


> Grazie, un punto di vista molto interessante. Aggiungo solo che anche per me, naturalmente, il problema vero si concentrava sul fatto macroscopico che la mia ragazza aveva voluto scopare con qualcuno diverso da me (me ne fregava assai chi fosse).
> Questo qualcuno però si era imposto alla mia attenzione proprio per questo, perchè ficcava il naso, e ben altro, nella nostra intimità; con le conseguenze che ti ho illustrato e che si possono riassumere in due fatti macroscopici anch'essi: 1) non mi si alzava più 2) il corpo della mia donna, che tanto mi piaceva, che tanta gioia, piacere, etc. ci aveva dato, che insomma per me era sacro, dopo aver saputo che questo tale ci s'era immischiato, mi ripugnava, cazzo non me la sarei scopata neanche se fosse stata l'ultima donna sulla terra.
> *Pensiero magico? Pensiero magico. E allora per uscirne gli ho fatto l'incantesimo delle sberle,* e ti dirò che ha funzionato, almeno per il problema 1.


Prego. 

Mi hai fatta ridere col grassetto, ti ringrazio. 

Credo che un aspetto interessante sia la questione del corpo. 

Io non vedo il corpo dell'altro come mio "territorio" sacro. 

Vedo sacro lo spazio in cui i corpi, insieme al resto, si incontrano. Ed è di quel territorio di mezzo che sento sacralità e in cui colloco l'intimità. Mia che concedo e sua che concede. 

Nella mia immagine mentale è un po' come prendere parti di sè, ognuno le sue e ognun per sè e metterle in mezzo. 

Quindi è quello lo spazio da "difendere". Entrambi. Con la stessa identica responsabilità. 

Ecco perchè l'altra non la vedo neanche. Ma vedo lui che ha violato uno spazio che avevamo in comune. 

Che non è togliere la complicità. Ma è non usare la complicità per fare sconti a lui. 

Per non farmi fottere la terza volta insomma.


Edit: aggiungo chein queste diverse concezioni c'è un retaggio culturale, secondo me...che riguarda anche quello che accennavi tu...inibizione a picchiare una donna per ancestrale istinto di protezione. Detta male. E un pezzetto di quello che sollevavo io, ossia il vedere in un modo o nell'altro la donna come vittima. Anche delle sue stesse voglie traslate sull'altro, però. 
Non so se mi spiego.


----------



## Skorpio (31 Maggio 2016)

*...*



sarastro ha detto:


> Prego. L'antropologia culturale ogni tanto dovremmo usarla anche per capire come ci vedono gli altri. Più terra terra, per capire le culture dell'onore basta guardare dei buoni film western con gli indiani. Più o meno sono così. Per esempio, sai che vuol dire la parola "Cheyenne"? Vuol dire "uomini."


Certo.. È molto interessante...
Quanto all'onore, e tornando a quanto sopra si diceva con Ipazia, io lo sento un fatto personale, non culturale in quanto Italiano.. O Francese.. Non so...

E per questo parlo di onore.. Anche in questo contesto specifico ...

Onore di riconoscerti come "antagonista" o "rivale" se x dire instauri una relazione con mia moglie...

Ecco.. Io colloco qui in questo contesto, il mio onore.

Tu non sei mio rivale.. Non devo "batterti" per "meritare" mia moglie...

Se la devo "meritare" battendoti diventa un premio, un trofeo.... 

E io non voglio trofei al mio fianco.. Perche i trofei non hanno coscienza ne autonomia...

E io voglio una persona accanto a me con coscienza e autonomia.. Per spiegare... Che sta con me non come sta con me la coppa che ho vinto al torneo di bocce, o di karate

Ma perché lo sceglie....

Quindi.. Non si tratta di onore.. Di averlo oppure no.. Ma di dove lo si colloca.

Per il resto... Il discorso della cultura dei popoli, e non dei singoli, è intrigante...

Spero di riprenderlo magari in un 3d appropriato...


----------



## oscuro (31 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



Heathcliff ha detto:


> Tu sei il suo paladino? Se io uso toni forti con lei ho i miei motivi e ne do conto eventualmente a lei. Se invece tu hai da dirmi qualcosa fallo cortesemente in modo diretto.


Io minaccioso?:rotfl:Con te?:rotfl:
Io ho solo scritto ciò che penso.
Poi ti rinfresco un pò la memoria.
Io ho sbottato a caciotta dopo giorni che faceva insinuazioni su eventuali sottoboschi qui dentro,erano giorni che richiedeva la sua quota e minacciava di andar via....
Nessuno si è degnato di dire nulla......,a me rode il sedere perchè io di sottoboschi strani qui dentro non ne faccio...anzi...ne son stato davvero vittima...
A quel punto mi son beccato del fascista e tanto altro...!Io me ne frego dell'utenza media amica di caciotta...anzi...venissero allo scoperto che ci divertiamo...
Oroblu invece si è beccata una serie di insulti da te,la sua unica colpa è di esser stata una signora e di non aver amici....qui dentro....!Quindi il tuo operato non è certo assimilabile e paragonabile al mio.D'altronde tu sei quello dei grandi concetti....io sono il fascista...e valli a capire poi sti grandi concetti...che esprimeresti...!Ah giusto l'inno alla non violenza,sarebbe da spiegarti che ci sono varie forme di violenza,a mio modo di vedere anche tu sei stato violento con oroblu...ma tu puoi.......


----------



## oscuro (31 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



Falcor ha detto:


> @_oscuro_ ti quoto in tutto ciò che hai detto e riguardo lo scontro cor bretella de noantri non ci ho capito molto ma per me hai ragione a prescindere.
> 
> uizi smetti di malignare capito? Che poi ti prende a cinghiate sul culetto e vai a piangere da Rosa (precedentemente noto come @_Ross_).
> @_sarastro_ rinnovo l'ammirazione per te. Dici cose che non sempre condivido ma lo fai in maniera chiara e trasparente. Adottami.
> ...



Falcor,ti ringrazio.Sai meglio di me che c'è chi può e chi non può...poi c'è pure chi pensa di potere...


----------



## Falcor (31 Maggio 2016)

Tulipmoon ha detto:


> io non riesco a immaginarmela questa pasta e patate...ma solo io non la conosco? @_Fiammetta_


Intanto ieri hai mangiato il miglior hamburger con sottiletta della tua vita. E il bacon era croccante al punto giusto 
 [MENTION=6621]MaiLea[/MENTION] non si dica che non so cucinare


----------



## sarastro (31 Maggio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Prego.
> 
> Mi hai fatta ridere col grassetto, ti ringrazio.
> 
> ...


Mi fa piacere, una risata ci sta sempre bene. Io non lo so se voi donne vi rendete conto sul serio di che cos'è il corpo di una donna a cui tieni sul serio, per un uomo. Secondo me, no. Da un canto c'è il costume odierno di facilità sessuale femminile (dandola via molto più facilmente di un tempo, per una legge economica elementare la svalutate anche ai vostri stessi occhi). Ma c'è anche il fatto primario che siete femmine, e parlando in generale, voi arrivate al maschio (terra terra: al cazzo) passando per l'uomo (la persona), mentre noi uomini arriviamo alla donna (alla persona) passando per la femmina (terra terra: la figa). Per un uomo, o perlomeno per un albanese come me, il corpo di una donna a cui tengo sul serio è sacro, una fonte di piacere, gioia, vita, curiosità inesauribile, cazzo una cosa fantastica! 
Per la questione donna vittima, no, guarda, macchè vittima. La mia ragazza si è fatta alcune scopate perchè ne aveva voglia, punto. Come ti dicevo, quante volte ho fatto la stessa cosa con altre ragazze che avevano la stessa voglia di farsi una scopata? Tante. Unica differenza: quella volta la ragazza che aveva voglia di farsi una scopata era la mia.


----------



## sarastro (31 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Certo.. È molto interessante...
> Quanto all'onore, e tornando a quanto sopra si diceva con Ipazia, io lo sento un fatto personale, non culturale in quanto Italiano.. O Francese.. Non so...
> 
> E per questo parlo di onore.. Anche in questo contesto specifico ...
> ...


Grazie. E' una buona descrizione discorsiva di una cultura individualistica, la nostra, nella sua accezione migliore (individuo responsabile e autonomo). Io, come albanese onorario, la capisco, ma parteggio per la cultura albanese, mi ci trovo meglio.


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Maggio 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Sfida ?
> Da come la racconta Sarastro il tipo tutto voleva fuorchè una 'sfida'....


Infatti è sarastro che sfida, sfida nel senso che si sente ferito nell'onore e la sua rialza si risolve mettendo al muro l'altro


----------



## Skorpio (31 Maggio 2016)

*...*



sarastro ha detto:


> Grazie. E' una buona descrizione discorsiva di una cultura individualistica, la nostra, nella sua accezione migliore (individuo responsabile e autonomo). Io, come albanese onorario, la capisco, ma parteggio per la cultura albanese, mi ci trovo meglio.


È giusto!! Non avrebbe senso altrimenti.. Non siamo qui per convincere o farci convincere, ma per scambiare vedute e sensazioni...

Descrivendone le fondamenta, diventa i intrigante..

Limitandosi a dire: "boh! x me sei scemo"
. oppure " boh! Io son fatto cosi"

Diventa avvilente..


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Maggio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Non della sfida, del possesso. In quell'ottica chi ti scopa la donna equivale al ladro che ti entra in casa... gli spari perché ti ruba quello che è tuo.


dici che se la sua donna invece che scoparsi  un uomo si fosse scopata una donna, l'avrebbe picchiata lo stesso ?  [MENTION=6746]sarastro[/MENTION] rispondi che nobody mi ha fatto scaturire questa curiosità


----------



## ipazia (31 Maggio 2016)

sarastro ha detto:


> Mi fa piacere, una risata ci sta sempre bene. Io non lo so se voi donne vi rendete conto sul serio di che cos'è il corpo di una donna a cui tieni sul serio, per un uomo. Secondo me, no. Da un canto c'è il costume odierno di facilità sessuale femminile (dandola via molto più facilmente di un tempo, per una legge economica elementare la svalutate anche ai vostri stessi occhi). Ma c'è anche il fatto primario che siete femmine, e parlando in generale, voi arrivate al maschio (terra terra: al cazzo) passando per l'uomo (la persona), mentre noi uomini arriviamo alla donna (alla persona) passando per la femmina (terra terra: la figa). Per un uomo, o perlomeno per un albanese come me, il corpo di una donna a cui tengo sul serio è sacro, una fonte di piacere, gioia, vita, curiosità inesauribile, cazzo una cosa fantastica!
> Per la questione donna vittima, no, guarda, macchè vittima. La mia ragazza si è fatta alcune scopate perchè ne aveva voglia, punto. Come ti dicevo, quante volte ho fatto la stessa cosa con altre ragazze che avevano la stessa voglia di farsi una scopata? Tante. Unica differenza: quella volta la ragazza che aveva voglia di farsi una scopata era la mia.


Sì, ridere è una cosa proprio bella!

Allo stesso modo potrei risponderti che io non lo so se voi uomini vi rendete conto sul serio di che cos'è il corpo di un uomo, per una donna. 

Ma si entrerebbe in un discorso ingannevole. 

Intanto perchè le donne e gli uomini non esistono se non come categorie, che appartengono sì ad un pensiero comune, ma con tante declinazioni tante quante sono le donne e gli uomini che quel pensiero utilizzano. 
Ma si generalizzerebbe un proprio pensiero individuale spalmandolo all'esterno. La cultura rappresenta un generale. Ma non lo riassume nelle sue particolarità. E' un orizzonte utile ad orientarsi quando si entra nei particolari con i singoli individui.  

Inoltre è un discorso che ancora mette contrapposizione fra maschi e femmine. E la guerra fra generi non mi piace. 

Quindi mi sposto da questo filone di ragionamento. 

Sullo svalutare non mi trovi, sai. Io possiedo il mio corpo. E' mio. 
Lo uso in molteplici modi...dal combattere allo scopare. Per il mio piacere. 

Quindi non vedo svalutazione nel decidere come, quando, con chi scopare. 

Salvo il considerare il mio corpo una sorta di santuario dedicato a ... (una volta era il mantenimento della verginità come dono di purezza al prescelto).

E io lo considero un santuario dedicato. Ma a me. E a nessun altro. 
Semmai concedo di entrare nel MIO santuario. Ed è una concessione mia. Non una svalutazione. 
Anzi, è riconoscermi nel mio essere e nei miei desideri. Anche quelli animali. 
Compresa la semplice voglia di cazzo per il cazzo. 

Che, e parlo per me, anche io arrivo all'uomo tendenzialmente passando per il cazzo. E non per l'uomo. E' una mia particolarità. 

Allo stesso modo, ovviamente, non trovo svalutante che un uomo non abbia preservato la sua purezza per donarmela. 

E mi ha sempre fatto ridere quella giustificazione farlocca per cui l'uomo doveva fare esperienze. 
E mi faceva ridere perchè stì poveri uomini mi facevano anche pena...che dover scopare a destra e a manca per scoprire i segreti della figa e soddisfare la loro donna pura e innocente. 

Poi mi spiaceva per quella povera donna anche, che si ritrovava addosso uno che anzichè godere di lei, pescava dalle esperienze precedenti per fare bella figura. (buona parte delle impotenze fra l'altro si collocano in questo spettro, prestazione e affetto).

Insomma....io sono sempre stata contenta che ogni uomo si concedesse il suo piacere. 
Allo stesso modo in cui mi fa piacere che se lo conceda ogni donna. 

Che il cazzo e la figa mica si usurano con l'uso.

Quanto alla vittima..l'hai detto tu stesso. Ti respinge l'idea di picchiare una donna. 
Essere più debole di te e quindi tua vittima. 
E pur avendo il desiderio di farlo, per onore ti trattieni e picchi un maschio, apparentemente meno vittima. 
E vittima anche del suo desiderio di scopare, un po' da zoccola, che la svaluta, senza che lei neanche se ne renda bene conto. 

Non pensi?


----------



## sarastro (31 Maggio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> dici che se la sua donna invece che scoparsi  un uomo si fosse scopata una donna, l'avrebbe picchiata lo stesso ?  @_sarastro_ rispondi che nobody mi ha fatto scaturire questa curiosità


Ma neanche per sogno. Ti dirò che il mio primo pensiero sarebbe stato: mi ci butto anche io, vediamo che succede


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Maggio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io lo capisco il tuo ragionamento.
> 
> Provo a metterla in analisi logica, mi sembra più semplice.
> 
> ...


perfetto!!! 
Sto cominciando a valutare l'opzione " non intervengo più tanto poi arriva Ipa che fa il lavoro sporco al posto mio "


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Maggio 2016)

sarastro ha detto:


> Ma neanche per sogno. Ti dirò che il mio primo pensiero sarebbe stato: mi ci butto anche io, vediamo che succede


 appunto per te l'altra non è una rivale, il tradimento prende sfumature diverse 

L'onore si preserva sfidando il rivale.


----------



## Nocciola (31 Maggio 2016)

sarastro ha detto:


> Il brano in grassetto proprio non l'ho capito, se me lo rispieghi mi fai un favore.
> 
> Perchè ho menato il tizio che scopava la mia ragazza? Perchè a quella ragazza ci tenevo, e molto. Scopando con lei, mi ha dissacrato il suo corpo, ha rovesciato un bidone di benzina sui ricordi delle nostre intimità e gli ha dato fuoco, e come ciliegina sulla torta mi ha sferrato un calcio nei coglioni con uno scarpone chiodato, perchè ha ferito il mio amor proprio e mi ha fatto ammainare una bandierina a cui tengo parecchio, quella che ripongo nei calzoni: nell'atto di scopare con qualcun'altra (ci ho provato praticamente subito dopo l'agnizione del corno per distrarmi, sfogarmi, controllare come andava ai piani inferiori) mi veniva in mente questo tizio con la mia donna e mi si ammosciava.
> 
> ...


Rosso
Il primo di una lunga serie mi sa


----------



## ipazia (31 Maggio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> perfetto!!!
> Sto cominciando a valutare l'opzione " non intervengo più tanto poi *arriva Ipa che fa il lavoro sporco al posto mio *"


...mi sa che ci somigliamo molto 

quanto al grassetto...:rotfl::rotfl: (poi ti arriva il marito inquietato però...:carneval


----------



## Nobody (31 Maggio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> dici che se la sua donna invece che scoparsi  un uomo si fosse scopata una donna, l'avrebbe picchiata lo stesso ?  [MENTION=6746]sarastro[/MENTION] rispondi che nobody mi ha fatto scaturire questa curiosità


Non si picchiano le donne, ogni fascistone lo sa bene! Ma uno sfigato inerme che ha messo il cazzo dove non doveva è un'altra faccenda


----------



## sarastro (31 Maggio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sì, ridere è una cosa proprio bella!
> 
> Allo stesso modo potrei risponderti che io non lo so se voi uomini vi rendete conto sul serio di che cos'è il corpo di un uomo, per una donna.
> 
> ...



E col grassetto tuo mi sono fatto una bella risata io, sei proprio simpatica. Donna vittima, vediamo. No. Mi fa schifo picchiare una donna perchè nella mia e non solo mia cultura, che giù giù per le grondaie dei secoli viene dalla cavalleria medievale, chi colpisce chi non possa restituirgli il colpo è un uomo di merda. Diciamo che se diventi tu la mia ragazza e mi metti le corna a te ti meno, ok?


----------



## sarastro (31 Maggio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> appunto per te l'altra non è una rivale, il tradimento prende sfumature diverse
> 
> L'onore si preserva sfidando il rivale.


E certo che un'altra donna non è una mia rivale. Poi, certo: se la mia donna mi pianta per mettersi con un'altra donna magari vado in crisi di identità e mi chiedo, "Ma scopo proprio così male?" 
Se invece si fa una scopata con un'altra donna perchè le piacciono anche le donne, non stento a capirla, e lo trovo interessante, molto interessante...


----------



## Skorpio (31 Maggio 2016)

*...*



sarastro ha detto:


> Ma neanche per sogno. Ti dirò che il mio primo pensiero sarebbe stato: mi ci butto anche io, vediamo che succede


... Ma la meravigliosa sacralità del corpo di prima della tua donna dove è finita????

È già crollato tutto sotto i colpi di lingua e di dita della sua avvenente amante....??


----------



## ipazia (31 Maggio 2016)

sarastro ha detto:


> E col grassetto tuo mi sono fatto una bella risata io, sei proprio simpatica. Donna vittima, vediamo. No. Mi fa schifo picchiare una donna perchè nella mia e non solo mia cultura, che giù giù per le grondaie dei secoli viene dalla cavalleria medievale, *chi colpisce chi non possa restituirgli il colpo è un uomo di merda*. Diciamo che se diventi tu la mia ragazza e mi metti le corna a te ti meno, ok?


Sono contenta..come dicevamo ridere fa bene 

Però scusa, questo principio, che in linea generale condivido e applico, secondo me comprende uomini e donne. 

Un uomo che non può restituire il colpo, è comunque un chi indifeso. Tanto quanto una donna. 

Se il punto è il principio per cui io che so usare il mio corpo anche per combattere, lo uso con onore non abusando di una mia superiorità in un determinato ambito, uomo o donna decade, e prende peso soltanto il CHI si sa difendere e chi no. 

Mica che un uomo, in quanto portatore di cazzo, è automaticamente in grado di difendersi. Proprio per niente. 
Anzi. Spesso sono doppiamente indifesi, che si autoconvincono che avendo quattro muscoli e un cazzo automaticamente sanno menare le mani. Poi tornano a casa asfaltati. Magari da una donnina che è la metà di loro

Potresti provarci...ma prima di mettere quell'indicativo...io al tuo posto aspetterei i fatti ..un po' il "non dire gatto, se non ce l'hai nel sacco"...


----------



## sarastro (31 Maggio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sono contenta..come dicevamo ridere fa bene
> 
> Però scusa, questo principio, che in linea generale condivido e applico, secondo me comprende uomini e donne.
> 
> ...


In questo campo, non dico MAI gatto senza averlo nel sacco. Può darsi benissimo che mi meneresti tu, tra l'altro tu quanti anni hai? A occhio e croce trenta meno di me. Vergogna, picchiare un vecchio!


----------



## sarastro (31 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> ... Ma la meravigliosa sacralità del corpo di prima della tua donna dove è finita????
> 
> È già crollato tutto sotto i colpi di lingua e di dita della sua avvenente amante....??


L'amica non me lo dissacra, sarà strano ma sono fatto così.


----------



## kikko64 (31 Maggio 2016)

sarastro ha detto:


> E certo che un'altra donna non è una mia rivale. Poi, certo: se la mia donna mi pianta per mettersi con un'altra donna magari vado in crisi di identità e mi chiedo, "Ma scopo proprio così male?"
> Se invece si fa una scopata con un'altra donna perchè le piacciono anche le donne, non stento a capirla, e lo trovo interessante, molto interessante...





sarastro ha detto:


> L'amica non me lo dissacra, sarà strano ma sono fatto così.


Boh ... forse sono io che non ci arrivo ... limite mio ovviamente ... ma non riesco proprio a cogliere tutta questa differenza ... mi sembra solo il solito trito e ritrito discorso maschilista ...


----------



## sarastro (31 Maggio 2016)

sarastro ha detto:


> L'amica non me lo dissacra, sarà strano ma sono fatto così.


Preciso per non fare troppo il cazzaro. Non ci sto facendo su una teoria. Tra l'altro, non mi è mai capitato di andare a letto con una donna importante + amica. 
Mi è capitato di farlo con ragazza passeggera+ragazza passeggera, e siccome mi piace parecchio, ho detto sinceramente che il mio primo pensiero sarebbe stato quello, perchè è vero. Non so quale sarebbe stato il secondo, con la ragazza importante. Non ne ho la più pallida idea. Ci sarei rimasto piuttosto corto.


----------



## Skorpio (31 Maggio 2016)

sarastro ha detto:


> L'amica non me lo dissacra, sarà strano *ma sono fatto così*.


ora mi deludi un po'... 

confido rifletterai e spiegherai.. con calma..


----------



## sarastro (31 Maggio 2016)

sarastro ha detto:


> L'amica non me lo dissacra, sarà strano ma sono fatto così.





Skorpio ha detto:


> ora mi deludi un po'...
> 
> confido rifletterai e spiegherai.. con calma..


mi sono già ravveduto, guarda sopra.


----------



## Skorpio (31 Maggio 2016)

*...*



sarastro ha detto:


> mi sono già ravveduto, guarda sopra.


... secondo me è un aspetto interessantissimo su cui noi maschietti dovremmo riflettere molto a fondo.. 

non mancherà l'occasione..

e ammetto tranquillamente che al di là delle botte per la terza, che non ci sarebbero, avrei reazioni emotive assai diverse io stesso......


----------



## ipazia (31 Maggio 2016)

sarastro ha detto:


> In questo campo, non dico MAI gatto senza averlo nel sacco. Può darsi benissimo che mi meneresti tu, tra l'altro tu quanti anni hai? A occhio e croce trenta meno di me. Vergogna, picchiare un vecchio!


Neanche io. E anche quando ce l'ho nel sacco presto molta attenzione...i gatti sembrano indifesi...il mio, un micione innamorato, preso dalla paura che era rimasto incastrato in un sacchetto, mentre provavo a liberarlo mi ha ficcato un canino nella mano. Un buco profondo, mano gonfia per una settimana e pomata antibiotico. 

38. In effetti sono giovane. :lipstick:

Coi vecchi basterebbe usare le arti femminili...ma sarebbe sleale anche quello...la carne fresca rende imprudenti...:carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Maggio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...mi sa che ci somigliamo molto
> 
> quanto al grassetto...:rotfl::rotfl: (poi ti arriva il marito inquietato però...:carneval


I mariti vanno addestrati :rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (31 Maggio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sono contenta..come dicevamo ridere fa bene
> 
> Però scusa, questo principio, che in linea generale condivido e applico, secondo me comprende uomini e donne.
> 
> ...


Chi pratica un arte marziale con la dovuta consapevolezza lo sa, e non fa nessuna differenza di genere. Non c'è ne uomo ne donna, non si colpisce mai chi non può difendersi. Però la visione del nostro nuovo iscritto è interessante.


----------



## sarastro (31 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> ... secondo me è un aspetto interessantissimo su cui noi maschietti dovremmo riflettere molto a fondo..
> 
> non mancherà l'occasione..


Be', intanto butto lì uno spuntarello (è vero che è interessante). Mi piace molto andare a letto con due donne, ma l'ho sempre sentito come un gioco e stop, perchè naturalmente l'intimità vera e propria si può avere solo se vai a letto con una sola. Con due, se lo si fa parecchie volte e ci si trova bene, si può provare molto piacere, raggiungere anche una bella confidenza non solo erotica, ma è un'altro campionato, no?


----------



## Nocciola (31 Maggio 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Boh ... forse sono io che non ci arrivo ... limite mio ovviamente ... ma non riesco proprio a cogliere tutta questa differenza ... mi sembra solo il solito trito e ritrito discorso maschilista ...


Con una donna non deve fare a gara a chi ce l'ha più lungo o chi si batte più forte il petto,  mi sa che quello limitato non sei tu.....


----------



## ipazia (31 Maggio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> I mariti vanno addestrati :rotfl:



:rotfl::rotfl:

(stasera faccio la brava e non parlo di prostata :carneval


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Maggio 2016)

sarastro ha detto:


> E col grassetto tuo mi sono fatto una bella risata io, sei proprio simpatica. Donna vittima, vediamo. No. Mi fa schifo picchiare una donna perchè nella mia e non solo mia cultura, che giù giù per le grondaie dei secoli viene dalla cavalleria medievale, chi colpisce chi non possa restituirgli il colpo è un uomo di merda. Diciamo che se diventi tu la mia ragazza e mi metti le corna a te ti meno, ok?


Ma a lei perché è ipazia o a lei in quanto TUA compagna ? 
Stai  bene  attento a cosa rispondi :maestra:


----------



## sarastro (31 Maggio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Neanche io. E anche quando ce l'ho nel sacco presto molta attenzione...i gatti sembrano indifesi...il mio, un micione innamorato, preso dalla paura che era rimasto incastrato in un sacchetto, mentre provavo a liberarlo mi ha ficcato un canino nella mano. Un buco profondo, mano gonfia per una settimana e pomata antibiotico.
> 
> 38. In effetti sono giovane. :lipstick:
> 
> Coi vecchi basterebbe usare le arti femminili...ma sarebbe sleale anche quello...*la carne fresca rende imprudenti*...:carneval:


Ecco, a questo vantaggio non avevo pensato, vedi come sono ingenuo? Che vipera sei...


----------



## sarastro (31 Maggio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma a lei perché è ipazia o a lei in quanto TUA compagna ?
> Stai  bene  attento a cosa rispondi :maestra:


Perchè lei mena, eccome mena!


----------



## sarastro (31 Maggio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Con una donna non deve fare a gara a chi ce l'ha più lungo o chi si batte più forte il petto,  mi sa che quello limitato non sei tu.....


E certo! Inoltre ammetterai che l'idea di andare a letto con l'amante della mia ragazza non poteva venirmi, se l'amante era un uomo


----------



## Nocciola (31 Maggio 2016)

sarastro ha detto:


> E certo! Inoltre ammetterai che l'idea di andare a letto con l'amante della mia ragazza non poteva venirmi, se l'amante era un uomo


Io mi domando come si faccia interagire con uno come te ed è tutto il giorno che me lo domando
Spero almeno ti stia divertendo a provocare perché se sei serio c'è davvero da sperare che le nuove generazioni di UOMINI crescano diversamente. 
Ma questo è compito di noi donne per fortuna


----------



## ipazia (31 Maggio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Chi pratica un arte marziale con la dovuta consapevolezza lo sa, e non fa nessuna differenza di genere. Non c'è ne uomo ne donna, non si colpisce mai chi non può difendersi. Però la visione del nostro nuovo iscritto è interessante.


Sì. Per me è uno dei pochi principi assoluti a cui mi attengo. Quasi un dogma. 

Di me...se devo essere sincera. 

Mi sentirei sleale e starei male io ad approfittarmi dell'altro. 
Sarebbe una declinazione dell'abuso. E mi si ritorcerebbe contro implacabile. 

E il dolore inutile non mi piace. 

Sì, incuriosisce anche me.


----------



## sarastro (31 Maggio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io mi domando come si faccia interagire con uno come te ed è tutto il giorno che me lo domando
> Spero almeno ti stia divertendo a provocare perché se sei serio c'è davvero da sperare che le nuove generazioni di UOMINI crescano diversamente.
> Ma questo è compito di noi donne per fortuna


Mi spiace, ma dico quel che penso. Poi, certo, provocare un po' è divertente. Mi dispiace che tu ti senta offesa. Non era mia intenzione.


----------



## ipazia (31 Maggio 2016)

sarastro ha detto:


> Ecco, a questo vantaggio non avevo pensato, vedi come sono ingenuo? Che vipera sei...


...le femmine imparano a scovare i vuoti e ci si infilano...ogni limite è anche una risorsa, se si riconosce il limite...

Trovo che le vipere siano esseri veramente splendidi ed eleganti...lo prendo come un complimento


----------



## sarastro (31 Maggio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...le femmine imparano a scovare i vuoti e ci si infilano...ogni limite è anche una risorsa, se si riconosce il limite...
> 
> Trovo che le vipere siano esseri veramente splendidi ed eleganti*...lo prendo come un *complimento


e infatti lo è.


----------



## ipazia (31 Maggio 2016)

sarastro ha detto:


> In questo campo, non dico MAI gatto senza averlo nel sacco. Può darsi benissimo che mi meneresti tu, tra l'altro tu quanti anni hai? A occhio e croce trenta meno di me. Vergogna, picchiare un vecchio!


..però non mi hai risposto rispetto alla questione del chi indifeso, a prescindere dal genere


----------



## ipazia (31 Maggio 2016)

sarastro ha detto:


> e infatti lo è.


ti ringrazio


----------



## Skorpio (31 Maggio 2016)

sarastro ha detto:


> Be', intanto butto lì uno spuntarello (è vero che è interessante). Mi piace molto andare a letto con due donne, ma l'ho sempre sentito come un gioco e stop, perchè naturalmente l'intimità vera e propria si può avere solo se vai a letto con una sola. Con due, se lo si fa parecchie volte e ci si trova bene, si può provare molto piacere, raggiungere anche una bella confidenza non solo erotica, ma è un'altro campionato, no?


purtroppo devo andare a letto... adesso
con una.. :rotfl:

e a dormire.. 

ne riparleremo sicuramente, mi interessa...


----------



## sarastro (31 Maggio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> ..però non mi hai risposto rispetto alla questione del chi indifeso, a prescindere dal genere


Forse non ho capito bene, pensavo di esser stato chiaro. Non va bene colpire chi non può difendersi, maschio, femmina, marziano che sia. Di solito (non è il tuo caso) le donne non sono in grado di difendersi dall'aggressione fisica di un uomo. Di qui (oltre che dal rispetto della donna in generale) l'idea, "Non si picchiano le donne, e stop". Lo stesso però vale per i bambini, gli invalidi, i vecchi, etc.
Poi è vero che mentre un tempo si dava per scontato che un uomo fisicamente valido fosse sempre in grado di difendersi, oggi questo non è più vero.


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Maggio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Neanche io. E anche quando ce l'ho nel sacco presto molta attenzione...i gatti sembrano indifesi...il mio, un micione innamorato, preso dalla paura che era rimasto incastrato in un sacchetto, mentre provavo a liberarlo mi ha ficcato un canino nella mano. Un buco profondo, mano gonfia per una settimana e pomata antibiotico.
> 
> 38. In effetti sono giovane. :lipstick:
> 
> *Coi vecchi basterebbe usare le arti femminili...ma sarebbe sleale anche quello...la carne fresca rende imprudenti.*..:carneval:


Ko tecnico, il match va a Ipa  !!!! :mexican:


----------



## Nobody (31 Maggio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sì. Per me è uno dei pochi principi assoluti a cui mi attengo. Quasi un dogma.
> 
> Di me...se devo essere sincera.
> 
> ...


Il Budo è prima di ogni altra cosa responsabilità e compassione. Fuori da questo un arte marziale è solo rissa da strada.


----------



## Nicka (31 Maggio 2016)

sarastro ha detto:


> Ma neanche per sogno. Ti dirò che il mio primo pensiero sarebbe stato: mi ci butto anche io, vediamo che succede


Mi ci sarei giocata le palle.
Sprizzi testosterone da tutti i pori, questo è indubbio. Rappresenti la fiera dei luoghi comuni dei classici e mediocri maschi alfa.
Sto quasi provando un brivido...non so se è eccitazione o paura. Propendo per la tristezza, anche quella a volte mi dà i brividi.


----------



## ipazia (31 Maggio 2016)

sarastro ha detto:


> Forse non ho capito bene, pensavo di esser stato chiaro. Non va bene colpire chi non può difendersi, maschio, femmina, marziano che sia. Di solito (non è il tuo caso) le donne non sono in grado di difendersi dall'aggressione fisica di un uomo. Di qui (oltre che dal rispetto della donna in generale) l'idea, "Non si picchiano le donne, e stop". Lo stesso però vale per i bambini, gli invalidi, i vecchi, etc.
> Poi è vero che mentre un tempo si dava per scontato che un uomo fisicamente valido fosse sempre in grado di difendersi, oggi questo non è più vero.


Allora mi sa che non avevo capito bene io quando hai raccontato del tipo...avevo capito che ti era inferiore, in termini marziali, ma che comunque l'incantesimo delle sberle gliel'avevi fatto lo stesso. 
Ma ti eri controllato e non avevi esagerato. 

A me, a questo livello, lui sembra pari alla tua ipotetica donna.

Voglio dire. Anche con lei avresti potuto usare le sberle controllandoti. Ma non l'hai fatto. 

A parità di capacità di difesa. 

L'unica differenza è il genere. 

No?


----------



## sarastro (31 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mi ci sarei giocata le palle.
> Sprizzi testosterone da tutti i pori, questo è indubbio. Rappresenti la fiera dei luoghi comuni dei classici e mediocri maschi alfa.
> Sto quasi provando un brivido...non so se è eccitazione o paura. Propendo per la tristezza, anche quella a volte mi dà i brividi.



Ci siamo anche noi...se ci pungete, non sanguiniamo? etc.


----------



## Nicka (31 Maggio 2016)

sarastro ha detto:


> Ci siamo anche noi...se ci pungete, non sanguiniamo? etc.


No no tranquillo, c'è posto per tutti.
Uno come te mancava.


----------



## sarastro (31 Maggio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Allora mi sa che non avevo capito bene io quando hai raccontato del tipo...avevo capito che ti era inferiore, in termini marziali, ma che comunque l'incantesimo delle sberle gliel'avevi fatto lo stesso.
> Ma ti eri controllato e non avevi esagerato.
> 
> A me, a questo livello, lui sembra pari alla tua ipotetica donna.
> ...


Sì, è vero. Un po' di sberle a lui però gliele dovevo dare, per via dei problemi di alzabandiera che sai. Ed è anche vero che l'idea di picchiare una donna mi ripugna.


----------



## Nobody (31 Maggio 2016)

sarastro ha detto:


> Forse non ho capito bene, pensavo di esser stato chiaro. Non va bene colpire chi non può difendersi, maschio, femmina, marziano che sia. Di solito (non è il tuo caso) le donne non sono in grado di difendersi dall'aggressione fisica di un uomo. Di qui (oltre che dal rispetto della donna in generale) l'idea, "Non si picchiano le donne, e stop". Lo stesso però vale per i bambini, gli invalidi, i vecchi, etc.
> Poi è vero che mentre un tempo si dava per scontato che un uomo fisicamente valido fosse sempre in grado di difendersi, oggi questo non è più vero.


Ma non avevi preso a ceffoni un poveraccio inerme che aveva osato infilare il cazzo dove non doveva? Addirittura desideravi ammazzarlo...


----------



## sarastro (31 Maggio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Ma non avevi preso a ceffoni un poveraccio inerme che aveva osato infilare il cazzo dove non doveva? Addirittura desideravi ammazzarlo...



Ciai anche il budo dei desideri? proibito desiderare di ammazzare anche se poi non lo fai? ammazzalo come sei esigente...


----------



## ipazia (31 Maggio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Il Budo è prima di ogni altra cosa responsabilità e compassione. Fuori da questo un arte marziale è solo rissa da strada.


Già. 

Mi ricordo che tempo fa il mio Su to e l'altro maestro mi avevano detto che avrei imparato a non dovermi difendere ma semplicemente a mettere in controllo, prendere posizione e da lì governare. 

E' anche un percorso di disciplina interiore, per come la sento io. 

Non essere schiavi delle proprie pulsioni ma dominarle e indirizzarle.


----------



## Nobody (31 Maggio 2016)

sarastro ha detto:


> Ciai anche il budo dei desideri? proibito desiderare di ammazzare anche se poi non lo fai? ammazzalo come sei esigente...


Non è proibito niente, nè desiderio né azione.


----------



## sarastro (31 Maggio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Non è proibito niente, nè desiderio né azione.


un bel sollievo, grazie.


----------



## Nobody (31 Maggio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Già.
> 
> Mi ricordo che tempo fa il mio Su to e l'altro maestro mi avevano detto che avrei imparato a non dovermi difendere ma semplicemente a mettere in controllo, prendere posizione e da lì governare.
> 
> ...


Perfetto. Le pulsioni sono il nostro amichevole diavoletto


----------



## Nobody (31 Maggio 2016)

sarastro ha detto:


> un bel sollievo, grazie.


Prego


----------



## ipazia (31 Maggio 2016)

sarastro ha detto:


> Sì, è vero. Un po' di sberle a lui però gliele dovevo dare, per via dei problemi di alzabandiera che sai. Ed è anche vero che l'idea di picchiare una donna mi ripugna.


Sono curiosa di questa cosa...in questo modo non ti è sembrato di consegnare nelle mani di quell'altro anche una parte di te?

Sarà che io sono molto sensibile su questo aspetto. E anche la mia aggressività è mia. E non la consegno a caso nelle mani di qualcuno. E' una mia pulsione profonda e vitale. E' preziosa. E non è per tutti. Non a tutti la concedo. 

In particolare a chi non sa che farsene. 

Non dubito che ti ripugni picchiare una donna. Credo che il considerare la donna come hai descritto, ti metta in condizione di assumerti la responsabilità del proteggerla. Anche da te stesso. Per certi verso ti capisco. 

Anche se, per la mia esperienza, è più qualcosa che riguarda il rapporto con la propria aggressività che con l'altro. Maschio o femmina che sia. 

A me ripugna picchiare chi non può difendersi. Lo considero un abuso. E mi si ritorcerebbe contro. Il ripugnarmi è una sorta di salvavita per me. Mi auto-protegge da un qualcosa che farebbe male prima di tutto a me.


----------



## Ecate (31 Maggio 2016)

sarastro ha detto:


> Forse non ho capito bene, pensavo di esser stato chiaro. Non va bene colpire chi non può difendersi, maschio, femmina, marziano che sia. Di solito (non è il tuo caso) le donne non sono in grado di difendersi dall'aggressione fisica di un uomo. Di qui (oltre che dal rispetto della donna in generale) l'idea, "Non si picchiano le donne, e stop". Lo stesso però vale per i bambini, gli invalidi, i vecchi, etc.
> Poi è vero che mentre un tempo si dava per scontato che un uomo fisicamente valido fosse sempre in grado di difendersi, *oggi questo non è più vero*.


Qui torni al punto (secondario ma comunque interessante) che Ipazia sta facendo emergere con la maieutica e che è anche quello che brachilogicamente volevo toccare quando sono intervenuta qui per la prima volta 
quando ho detto che rischi di trovarti di fronte un avanzo di galera molto abituato alla violenza oppure più probabilmente uno del tutto disavvezzo, che si mette il ghiaccio sull'orbita e chiama il 118 e poi magari anche i carabinieri

Se l'altro è un bel gagà impomatato non è ad armi pari
Se l'altro è un boss di Scampia neanche
Se l'altro appartiene al tuo mondo di valori forse
ma allora molto probabilmente non si fotteva la tua compagna


----------



## Nocciola (31 Maggio 2016)

sarastro ha detto:


> Mi spiace, ma dico quel che penso. Poi, certo, provocare un po' è divertente. Mi dispiace che tu ti senta offesa. Non era mia intenzione.


Offesa? E da chi? 
Non ti prendo nemmeno un considerazione e mi lascia perplessa che ci siano donne invece che lo facciano.


----------



## Nocciola (31 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mi ci sarei giocata le palle.
> Sprizzi testosterone da tutti i pori, questo è indubbio. Rappresenti la fiera dei luoghi comuni dei classici e mediocri maschi alfa.
> Sto quasi provando un brivido...non so se è eccitazione o paura. Propendo per la tristezza, anche quella a volte mi dà i brividi.


Grazie a Dio non sono la sola


----------



## Nocciola (31 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> No no tranquillo, c'è posto per tutti.
> Uno come te mancava.


Ma se ne faceva anche a meno


----------



## ipazia (31 Maggio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Perfetto. Le pulsioni sono il nostro amichevole diavoletto


Dopo averci fatto amicizia


----------



## sarastro (31 Maggio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sono curiosa di questa cosa...*in questo modo non ti è sembrato di consegnare nelle mani di quell'altro anche una parte di te?
> *
> Sarà che io sono molto sensibile su questo aspetto. E anche la mia aggressività è mia. E non la consegno a caso nelle mani di qualcuno. E' una mia pulsione profonda e vitale. E' preziosa. E non è per tutti. Non a tutti la concedo.
> 
> ...


Ti confesso che questa tua idea non mi è mai passata per la testa, e che non la capisco. Mi dà l'impressione di essere una cosa intelligente e anche profonda, ma non la capisco assolutamente, non so neanche che cosa vuole dire. Gli ho dato qualche sberla per sfogare un po' l'umiliazione, il dolore e la collera. In questo senso sì, non avendogli manifestato una sovrana indifferenza gli ho certificato che mi aveva fatto male, che si era imposto alla mia attenzione e che avevo pensato a lui. E scusa, vorrei anche vedere! Chi è che riesce a essere indifferente al tizio che scopa con la sua donna? Magari il tipo umano esiste, ma è progettato secondo specifiche a me ignote.


----------



## MariLea (31 Maggio 2016)

Grande successo sarastro. 
Bene o male son passati tutti di qua e non succede quasi mai


----------



## spleen (31 Maggio 2016)

State attenti quando parlate di generazioni, di classi di età e di categorie umane.
Ricordiamoci sempre che la bestia si nasconde dentro di noi, dentro -ciascuno- di noi, e anche se è chiusa a chiave puo succedere che evada momentaneamente, e bruci e uccida e devasti.
Avvoia discutere di un paio di sberle.....


----------



## sarastro (31 Maggio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Qui torni al punto (secondario ma comunque interessante) che Ipazia sta facendo emergere con la maieutica e che è anche quello che brachilogicamente volevo toccare quando sono intervenuta qui per la prima volta
> quando ho detto che rischi di trovarti di fronte un avanzo di galera molto abituato alla violenza oppure più probabilmente uno del tutto disavvezzo, che si mette il ghiaccio sull'orbita e chiama il 118 e poi magari anche i carabinieri
> 
> Se l'altro è un bel gagà impomatato non è ad armi pari
> ...


Punto di vista intelligente. Solo una correzione, se permetti: uno che "appartiene al mio mondo di valori" la compagna di uno sconosciuto se la fotte eccome, e io infatti l'ho fatto in più occasioni, in conformità al principio "cazzi suoi, à la guerre comme à la guerre". Non si fotterà semmai la compagna di un amico, etc.


----------



## sarastro (31 Maggio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Offesa? E da chi?
> Non ti prendo nemmeno un considerazione e mi lascia perplessa che ci siano donne invece che lo facciano.


Meglio così.


----------



## Nicka (31 Maggio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma se ne faceva anche a meno


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Diventerà il tuo migliore amico!!!


----------



## Nobody (31 Maggio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Dopo averci fatto amicizia


Quello sempre :up:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (31 Maggio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Capisco che, in particolare i miei, sono muri di parole e faticosi da leggere.
> Ma ti consiglio di rileggere, se vuoi capire quello che ho scritto e quindi poter discutere costruttivamente.
> 
> Altrimenti bene così.



tranquilla, che i tuoi muri non sono così difficili da leggere

la variante di : il cazzo piace a tutte 
è
allenarsi in palestra con dei bei maschioni sudati piace a tutte, e vedo che tu non fai eccezione :up:


----------



## sarastro (31 Maggio 2016)

MaiLea ha detto:


> Grande successo sarastro.
> Bene o male son passati tutti di qua e non succede quasi mai


Polemos è il padre di tutte le cose, diceva quello...


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Maggio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Offesa? E da chi?
> Non ti prendo nemmeno un considerazione e mi lascia perplessa che ci siano donne invece che lo facciano.


Qualcosa mi dice che ti sta leggermente sul cazzo 
mah io ci dialogo, non mi sembra però di aver scritto che condivido


----------



## Nobody (31 Maggio 2016)

MaiLea ha detto:


> Grande successo sarastro.
> Bene o male son passati tutti di qua e non succede quasi mai


Ma infatti è un punto di vista diverso, lo puoi condividere o meno, ma è interessante, stimola il confronto.


----------



## MariLea (31 Maggio 2016)

sarastro ha detto:


> Polemos è il padre di tutte le cose, diceva quello...


Il        minimo comun denominatore di tutte le epoche...


----------



## MariLea (31 Maggio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Ma infatti è un punto di vista diverso, lo puoi condividere o meno, ma è interessante, stimola il confronto.


Sono perfettamente d'accordo:up:


----------



## Nobody (31 Maggio 2016)

MaiLea ha detto:


> Sono perfettamente d'accordo:up:


Una persona intelligente lontana da quello che pensi é una delle cose migliori in cui ci si può imbattere


----------



## ipazia (31 Maggio 2016)

sarastro ha detto:


> Ti confesso che questa tua idea non mi è mai passata per la testa, e che non la capisco. Mi dà l'impressione di essere una cosa intelligente e anche profonda, ma non la capisco assolutamente, non so neanche che cosa vuole dire. Gli ho dato qualche sberla per sfogare un po' l'umiliazione, il dolore e la collera. In questo senso sì, non avendogli manifestato una sovrana indifferenza gli ho certificato che mi aveva fatto male, che si era imposto alla mia attenzione e che avevo pensato a lui. E scusa, vorrei anche vedere! Chi è che riesce a essere indifferente al tizio che scopa con la sua donna? Magari il tipo umano esiste, ma è progettato secondo specifiche a me ignote.


Non parlo di sovrana indifferenza. 

intendo che implicitamente, da come racconti, hai consegnato in mano a lui, usandolo per sfogare rabbia e frustrazione, il tuo funzionamento. 

Per come la vivo io non riguarda l'indifferenza. Ma il dare in mano a qualcuno che non esiste, nei patti stipulati intendo, un qualcosa di assolutamente mio. E soltanto mio. 

Quel funzionamento io non lo do in mano neanche all'uomo a cui concedo abbandono. E non vorrei lui consegnasse in mano a me il suo. 

Concedo abbandono proprio perchè il mio funzionamento è mio. E viceversa lui. 

Se non l'avessi mio, non potrei concederlo. 

E siccome è a lui che l'ho concesso, è lui che l'ha calpestato. 
E sarebbe lui che avrei il desiderio di fare a pezzi e veder rantolare ai miei piedi in preda almeno allo stesso dolore mio. E alla mia stessa delusione. E destabilizzazione.  
E non togliergli neanche una goccia del mio dolore sarebbe un passo in questa direzione. 

Detto questo a me spaventerebbe più che altro la mia impotenza di fronte all'inganno. 
E avrei timore della rabbia che mi scatterebbe nell'impotenza. Timore per me. Intendo. 
Mi fa soffrire essere in balia della rabbia e sentire che il nemico è aria. Fondamentalmente. 

Non è una bella sensazione. 

In tutto questo, io continuo a non vedere il terzo...il mio bersaglio sarebbe chi mi ha messo in quella situazione. 

Però secondo me, le diverse percezioni sono nel soggetto. 

Il mio uomo non sarebbe scopato (passivo). Scoperebbe. (attivo).

E allo stesso modo vedo una donna. 

Che non sarebbe scopata (passiva). Ma scoperebbe (attiva).


----------



## Ecate (31 Maggio 2016)

sarastro ha detto:


> Punto di vista intelligente. Solo una correzione, se permetti: uno che "appartiene al mio mondo di valori" la compagna di uno sconosciuto se la fotte eccome, e io infatti l'ho fatto in più occasioni, in conformità al principio "cazzi suoi, à la guerre comme à la guerre". Non si fotterà semmai la compagna di un amico, etc.


gli uomini con buona dimestichezza alla violenza senza essere criminali lo sono per professione o per passione e sono comunque così pochi che pensavo si riunissero in un club


----------



## ipazia (31 Maggio 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> tranquilla, che *i tuoi muri non sono così difficili da leggere*
> 
> la variante di : il cazzo piace a tutte
> è
> allenarsi in palestra con dei bei maschioni sudati piace a tutte, e vedo che tu non fai eccezione :up:


Allora leggi :up:


----------



## ipazia (31 Maggio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Una persona intelligente lontana da quello che pensi é una delle cose migliori in cui ci si può imbattere


Pienamente d'accordo


----------



## sarastro (31 Maggio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non parlo di sovrana indifferenza.
> 
> intendo che implicitamente, da come racconti, hai consegnato in mano a lui, usandolo per sfogare rabbia e frustrazione, il tuo funzionamento.
> 
> ...


Grazie, molto interessante e sottile. Io sono decisamente più semplice. Tra le altre cose, menandolo un po' me lo sono levato di mente, regolato il conto, zac. 
Ne approfitto per precisare (anche per difendere il buon gusto della mia ragazza, quella zoccola) che non si trattava di un'ameba. Era un bel ragazzo, alto e forte (più grosso di me, per la cronaca). La manifesta inferiorità nello scontro derivava dal fatto banale che io so combattere, lui no. Quando abbiamo cominciato, ha provato a menarmi ma non riusciva a toccarmi, per prendere un cazzotto avrei dovuto mettere le mani in tasca, va bè il fair play ma qui esageravamo.


----------



## MariLea (31 Maggio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Una persona intelligente lontana da quello che pensi é una delle cose migliori in cui ci si può imbattere


Già! 
E ti dirò che in quest'ultimo periodo di appiattimento totale ci voleva... e non parlo solo del forum ma anche e soprattutto dei social che sono diventati una palla mortale... tutta una sequela di mi piace, bello bellissimo, vero verissimo....


----------



## ipazia (31 Maggio 2016)

sarastro ha detto:


> Grazie, molto interessante e sottile. Io sono decisamente più semplice. Tra le altre cose, menandolo un po' me lo sono levato di mente, *regolato il conto, zac. *
> Ne approfitto per precisare (anche per difendere il buon gusto della mia ragazza, quella zoccola) che non si trattava di un'ameba. Era un bel ragazzo, alto e forte (più grosso di me, per la cronaca). La manifesta inferiorità nello scontro derivava dal fatto banale che io so combattere, lui no. Quando abbiamo cominciato, ha provato a menarmi ma non riusciva a toccarmi, per prendere un cazzotto avrei dovuto mettere le mani in tasca, va bè il fair play ma qui esageravamo.


Prego. Sono interessanti anche i tuoi spunti. E anche la forma con cui li esponi. 

Ecco...il grassetto è l'altra differente percezione, mi sa. 

Il mio conto da regolare sarebbe con il mio uomo. Non mi soddisferebbe l'altra. 
E mi sembrerebbe di ingannarmi. Che sarebbe lui che vorrei veder soffrire, lei non avrebbe spazio in questo. 

Però lo sappiamo bene dai, se sai combattere e l'altro no, più è grosso più è svantaggiato. Finisce per inciamparsi nei suoi piedi. E uno non abituato a prenderle fra l'altro si mette paura al dolore, se non si mette paura scatta adrenalina che annebbia. Insomma...gioco facile :carneval:


----------



## Skorpio (31 Maggio 2016)

*...*



sarastro ha detto:


> Grazie, molto interessante e sottile. Io sono decisamente più semplice. Tra le altre cose, menandolo un po' me lo sono levato di mente, regolato il conto, zac.
> Ne approfitto per precisare (anche per difendere il buon gusto della mia ragazza, quella zoccola) che non si trattava di un'ameba. Era un bel ragazzo, alto e forte (più grosso di me, per la cronaca). La manifesta inferiorità nello scontro derivava dal fatto banale che io so combattere, lui no. Quando abbiamo cominciato, ha provato a menarmi ma non riusciva a toccarmi, per prendere un cazzotto avrei dovuto mettere le mani in tasca, va bè il fair play ma qui esageravamo.


Ecco.. Avevi parlato proprio di uccello che non saliva, prima di quegli schiaffi..

E mi chiedo se questo era uno di passaggio che ormai aveva preso il treno e detto ciao!.. E manco sapevi chi fosse....

Saresti rimasto con l uccello moscio a vita......?


----------



## sarastro (31 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ecco.. Avevi parlato proprio di uccello che non saliva, prima di quegli schiaffi..
> 
> E mi chiedo se questo era uno di passaggio che ormai aveva preso il treno e detto ciao!.. E manco sapevi chi fosse....
> 
> Saresti rimasto con l uccello moscio a vita......?


Spero ben di no Magari mi ci sarebbe voluto più tempo, il quale essendo galantuomo dai e dai aggiusta tutto.


----------



## sarastro (31 Maggio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Prego. Sono interessanti anche i tuoi spunti. E anche la forma con cui li esponi.
> 
> Ecco...il grassetto è l'altra differente percezione, mi sa.
> 
> ...


E vabbe', ammetto.  Ammetto anche che non è che non ci dormo la notte...


----------



## Jim Cain (31 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ecco.. Avevi parlato proprio di uccello che non saliva, prima di quegli schiaffi..
> 
> E mi chiedo se questo era uno di passaggio che ormai aveva preso il treno e detto ciao!.. E manco sapevi chi fosse....
> 
> Saresti rimasto con l uccello moscio a vita......?


No.
Piuttosto menava il primo che passava.


----------



## Skorpio (31 Maggio 2016)

*...*



sarastro ha detto:


> Spero ben di no Magari mi ci sarebbe voluto più tempo, il quale essendo galantuomo dai e dai aggiusta tutto.


Eh.. Ma è il meccanismo che è balordo.. Per il mio sentire.

Nel corpo dellantua donna hai "riposto" la tua virilità, cedendola

L altro l ha ridicolizzata andando con lei, e rubandotela

Sei dovuto andare a riprendertela da lui, ridicolizzandolo...


----------



## sarastro (31 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Eh.. Ma è il meccanismo che è balordo.. Per il mio sentire.
> 
> Nel corpo dellantua donna hai "riposto" la tua virilità, cedendola
> 
> ...


fuochino.


----------



## ipazia (31 Maggio 2016)

sarastro ha detto:


> E vabbe', ammetto.  Ammetto anche che non è che non ci dormo la notte...


Non mi ero posta neanche il dubbio che ti turbasse il sonno, per la verità


----------



## Skorpio (31 Maggio 2016)

*...*



sarastro ha detto:


> fuochino.


... E dopo gli sganassoni e l umiliazione... Tutto torna su!!!


----------



## sarastro (31 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> ... E dopo gli sganassoni e l umiliazione... Tutto torna su!!!


Sì, mi è risalito il morale. Troppo diretto, mi rendo conto che un freudiano ci resterebbe disoccupato (dov'è lo spostamento? dov'è la rimozione?) però così andò. Mi offro come cavia per la psicanalisi.


----------



## MariLea (31 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Intanto ieri hai mangiato il miglior hamburger con sottiletta della tua vita. E il bacon era croccante al punto giusto
> @_MaiLea_ non si dica che non so cucinare


Se davvero era con sottiletta e nessun'altra delle tue diavolerie... ci credo [MENTION=5748]Falcor[/MENTION]

P.S. Ho imparato a fare la pasta e patate, ho preso la ricetta da giallo zafferano ed è venuta più buona di quel che pensavo... poi non so se è uguale a quella di mammà, in caso mi passi la sua ricetta


----------



## Skorpio (31 Maggio 2016)

*...*



sarastro ha detto:


> Sì, mi è risalito il morale. Troppo diretto, mi rendo conto che un freudiano ci resterebbe disoccupato (dov'è lo spostamento? dov'è la rimozione?) però così andò. Mi offro come cavia per la psicanalisi.


Ma no.. Si ragiona in serenità...

E questo forse spiega perché con una donna il meccanismo non funziona..

Una terza amante NON PUO rubare la tua virilità di maschio....!!!!

Ha tradito con lei??

E chissenefrega!!! Anzi!!!


----------



## sarastro (31 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma no.. Si ragiona in serenità...
> 
> E questo forse spiega perché con una donna il meccanismo non funziona..
> 
> ...


Sì, certo. Anche se magari il chissenefrega è un po' tanto. Non mi è mai capitato, quindi non posso dare referti.


----------



## Skorpio (31 Maggio 2016)

*...*



sarastro ha detto:


> Sì, certo. Anche se magari il chissenefrega è un po' tanto. Non mi è mai capitato, quindi non posso dare referti.


Ma insomma.. Se la tua lei sorpresa nel letto mentre l amica gli lecca la topa, ti fa un sorrisino, e col dito ti dice di avanzare, potrebbe la tua (nostra) virilità e dignita di maschi permettersi di incazzarsi e andare a spaccare piatti e bicchieri??

La mia non credo... Anche se anche io devo ancora provarla....


----------



## MariLea (31 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> ... E dopo gli sganassoni e l umiliazione... Tutto torna su!!!


Ma non eri andato a nanna 
Mi sa che con 'sta fissazione dell'umiliazione e del ridicolo... faresti bene a tornare a combattere coi tuoi limiti invece di giocarci


----------



## Skorpio (1 Giugno 2016)

MaiLea ha detto:


> Ma non eri andato a nanna
> Mi sa che con 'sta fissazione dell'umiliazione e del ridicolo... faresti bene a tornare a combattere coi tuoi limiti invece di giocarci


Ah ah!!!!!


----------



## sarastro (1 Giugno 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma insomma.. Se la tua lei sorpresa nel letto mentre l amica gli lecca la topa, ti fa un sorrisino, e col dito ti dice di avanzare, potrebbe la tua (nostra) virilità e dignita di maschi permettersi di incazzarsi e andare a spaccare piatti e bicchieri??
> 
> La mia non credo... Anche se anche io devo ancora provarla....


E certo che mi ci butto! Chi non si butta scagli la prima stoviglia! Però, mettendo il caso che una tua donna importante abbia una relazione con un'altra donna (leccate d'anima e non solo di topa, diciamo) magari qualche dubbio, sgomento, quesito, ci viene. Penso che mi verrebbe (specie se mi escludono, lo ammetto). Non so come reagirei. Con la rabbia, no. Credo che anche i piani inferiori non ci sarebbero problemi. Turbamenti d'anima, sì. Poi non saprei che cavolo fare. Come te la riprendi? Mah, un bell'enigma.


----------



## sarastro (1 Giugno 2016)

*Buonanotte*

Buonanotte, grazie a tutti per la conversazione.


----------



## MariLea (1 Giugno 2016)

*B U O N A N O T T E ! ! !*


----------



## Tessa (1 Giugno 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io mi domando come si faccia interagire con uno come te ed è tutto il giorno che me lo domando
> Spero almeno ti stia divertendo a provocare perché se sei serio c'è davvero da sperare che le nuove generazioni di UOMINI crescano diversamente.
> Ma questo è compito di noi donne per fortuna


Io non mi capacito di chi continui a dargli corda. 
Purtroppo non credo che provochi. E' proprio cosi.


----------



## Tessa (1 Giugno 2016)

sarastro ha detto:


> Grazie, molto interessante e sottile. Io sono decisamente più semplice. Tra le altre cose, menandolo un po' me lo sono levato di mente, regolato il conto, zac.
> Ne approfitto per precisare (anche per difendere il buon gusto della mia ragazza, quella zoccola) che non si trattava di un'ameba. Era un bel ragazzo, alto e forte (più grosso di me, per la cronaca). La manifesta inferiorità nello scontro derivava dal fatto banale che io so combattere, lui no. Quando abbiamo cominciato, ha provato a menarmi ma non riusciva a toccarmi, per prendere un cazzotto avrei dovuto mettere le mani in tasca, va bè il fair play ma qui esageravamo.


Ammazza che figo che sei!


----------



## Ecate (1 Giugno 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Io non mi capacito di chi continui a dargli corda.
> Purtroppo non credo che provochi. E' proprio cosi.


È la realtà e lo stupore inizia ad essere ridondante


----------



## Nocciola (1 Giugno 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Una persona intelligente lontana da quello che pensi é una delle cose migliori in cui ci si può imbattere


Una persona intelligente non considera una donna un oggetto e non é violento. Mia opinione personale
Vi lascio a discutere con le persone intelligenti comunque


----------



## Ross (1 Giugno 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> È la realtà e lo stupore inizia ad essere ridondante





farfalla ha detto:


> Una persona intelligente non considera una donna un oggetto e non é violento. Mia opinione personale
> Vi lascio a discutere con le persone intelligenti comunque



Buongiorno bellissime mattiniere! 


Io non trovo disturbante la presenza del [MENTION=6746]sarastro[/MENTION], in fin dei conti ha offerto begli spunti. 

Per giunta scrive bene rispettando correttamente le punteggiature. Mi chiedo dove abbia imparato a battere a macchina in questo modo...


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Giugno 2016)

sarastro ha detto:


> Sì, mi è risalito il morale. Troppo diretto, mi rendo conto che un freudiano ci resterebbe disoccupato (dov'è lo spostamento? dov'è la rimozione?) però così andò. Mi offro come cavia per la psicanalisi.


 [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION] ... Non ti sei nemmeno accorto?


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Giugno 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Una persona intelligente non considera una donna un oggetto e non é violento. Mia opinione personale
> Vi lascio a discutere con le persone intelligenti comunque


vabbeh qui si discute con tutti, almeno fino ad ora


----------



## Ecate (1 Giugno 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Buongiorno bellissime mattiniere!
> 
> 
> Io non trovo disturbante la presenza del @_sarastro_, in fin dei conti ha offerto begli spunti.
> ...


Buongiorno 
neanche io
non trovo disturbante il dialogo con chi ha pensieri diversi dai miei
Trovo fastidioso che si diano indicazioni su con chi interagire


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Giugno 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Buongiorno
> neanche io
> non trovo disturbante il dialogo con chi ha pensieri diversi dai miei
> Trovo fastidioso che si diano indicazioni su con chi interagire


Possiamo tranquillamente affermare che ieri eri protagonista de " l'incompresA" ? 
in questo 3D ?


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Giugno 2016)

Dopo aver scritto una serie di cazzate... Vo al lavoro :rotfl:buongiorno a tutti


----------



## Ecate (1 Giugno 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Possiamo tranquillamente affermare che ieri eri protagonista de " l'incompresA" ?
> in questo 3D ?


Veramente :rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (1 Giugno 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Buongiorno bellissime mattiniere!
> 
> 
> Io non trovo disturbante la presenza del [MENTION=6746]sarastro[/MENTION], in fin dei conti ha offerto begli spunti.
> ...


Sai quando incontro una persona non mi interessa che mi tratti come una sua proprietà o che sia violento l'importante è che usi correttamente i congiuntivi e la punteggiatura
Guarda sveglio mio figlio e vada subito ad accettarmi che abbia capito questo concetto fondamentale così che la società lo reputi un uomo e anche intelligente.

Ross non ce l'ho con te ma davvero é da ieri che sono stralunata a dir poco
Abbiamo "madsacrato" utenti per la loro sensibilità e facciamo diventare un mito questa persona.
Bé io ripeto sono sorpresa è parecchio da questa cosa


----------



## Nocciola (1 Giugno 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> vabbeh qui si discute con tutti, almeno fino ad ora


Può essere. Io non lo faccio ma ovviamente tutti liberi ci mancherebbe


----------



## danny (1 Giugno 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> No, non mi riferivo a te. Adesso hai espresso un pensiero un po' più articolato mentre prima se non sbaglio ti eri limitato a un "cagate"
> 
> Il mio riferimento era a *chi* si era attaccato alle singole parole per buttarla in caciara. @_sarastro_ , per quanto ribadisco la mia lontananza dal suo modo di pensare, *si è sempre espresso chiaramente* parlando ad esempio di *gruppi criminali*, di retaggi antichi e non di etnie tout-court.


Sii pure diretto...
Per quanto riguarda l'argomento, su internet trovi informazioni anche più dettagliate in merito con le apposite chiavi.
Già cominciando da Wikipedia, che giustamente nomina il Kanun citato da Sarastro, per poi continuare su altri articoli di giornali, che forniscono informazioni puntuali.
Al di là delle informazioni trasmesse ritengo (mia valutazione personale) comunque questo genere di argomenti non proprio pertinenti al Confessionale e inappropriati se inseriti nel thread aperto da un'altra persona (al momento mi pare tra l'altro scomparsa) che tratta di un tradimento, soprattutto se chi lo fa è un utente nuovo che non ha ancora dato modo di farsi conoscere su argomenti magari più specifici al tema del forum. 
Credo che se Sarastro vorrà aprire un suo thread specifico su suddetti argomenti troverà adeguate e pertinenti risposte e la giusta attenzione.


----------



## Ross (1 Giugno 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Dopo aver scritto una serie di cazzate... Vo al lavoro :rotfl:buongiorno a tutti





Ecate ha detto:


> Veramente :rotfl:


Sicchè...mi prendete un po in giro. 
Tanto sapete che non me la prendo. 



farfalla ha detto:


> Sai quando incontro una persona non mi interessa che mi tratti come una sua proprietà o che sia violento l'importante è che usi correttamente i congiuntivi e la punteggiatura
> Guarda sveglio mio figlio e vada subito ad accettarmi che abbia capito questo concetto fondamentale così che la società lo reputi un uomo e anche intelligente.
> 
> Ross non ce l'ho con te ma davvero é da ieri che sono stralunata a dir poco
> ...


Farfie capisco che alle 7 siamo un po tutti scoglionati...ma un pizzico di ironia  può venir fuori senza volerlo.


----------



## danny (1 Giugno 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ecco.. Qui mi riaccendo di interesse...
> Ed è interessante quanto scrivi, e ti chiedo:
> Quando ti domandi: per un *Albanese* (*uno qualsias*i, non un brutale delinquente) noi italiani siamo uomini o no?... E rispondi che hai forti dubbi...
> 
> ...


Magari uno dell'Epiro del Nord.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Giugno 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Sicchè...mi prendete un po in giro.
> Tanto sapete che non me la prendo.
> 
> 
> ...


Scusa


----------



## Tessa (1 Giugno 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Buongiorno
> neanche io
> non trovo disturbante il dialogo con chi ha pensieri diversi dai miei
> Trovo fastidioso che si diano indicazioni su con chi interagire


Interagisci pure con chi vuoi. 
Ma lasciami stupire.


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Giugno 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Può essere. Io non lo faccio ma ovviamente tutti liberi ci mancherebbe


Si certo   ti capisco anche io qui con quelli che ad un certo punto ho valutato degli emeriti imbecilli non ho più interagito


----------



## Nobody (1 Giugno 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Una persona intelligente non considera una donna un oggetto e non é violento. Mia opinione personale
> Vi lascio a discutere con le persone intelligenti comunque


E rilassati... puoi non condividere, come me del resto. Ma ti assicuro che ci sono persone intelligenti che la pensano diversamente da te o da me. Se non ti va il confronto astieniti, ma tieni sotto controllo il ph


----------



## Nobody (1 Giugno 2016)

MaiLea ha detto:


> Già!
> E ti dirò che in quest'ultimo periodo di appiattimento totale ci voleva... e non parlo solo del forum ma anche e soprattutto dei social che sono diventati una palla mortale... tutta una sequela di mi piace, bello bellissimo, vero verissimo....


sui social non bazzico, ma ti credo sulla parola visto l'andazzo che c'è in giro  ... oppure trovi l'invettiva non motivata, l'insulto. 
Quello che di solito manca, è il confronto.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Giugno 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> E rilassati... puoi non condividere, come me del resto. Ma ti assicuro che ci sono persone intelligenti che la pensano diversamente da te o da me. Se non ti va il confronto astieniti, ma tieni sotto controllo il ph


Se pensi che il problema sia pensarla diversamente da me direi che di me hai capito proprio poco 
Più della metà delle persone con cui interagisco abitualmente e con le quali ho un rapporto di amicizia la pensano diversamente da me e trovo il confronto stimolante 
Questo non mi porta a confrontarmi con qualsiasi persona che esprime concetti (mi riferisco solo all'argomento donna) che trovo inaccettabili al giorno d'oggi. Tutto qui.
Il ph generalmente sta a posto
Si abbassa quando incontro gli omuncoli. È un mio difetto


----------



## Nocciola (1 Giugno 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si certo   ti capisco anche io qui con quelli che ad un certo punto ho valutato degli emeriti imbecilli non ho più interagito


Ecco perfetto


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Giugno 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sai quando incontro una persona non mi interessa che mi tratti come una sua proprietà o che sia violento l'importante è che usi correttamente i congiuntivi e la punteggiatura
> Guarda sveglio mio figlio e vada subito ad accettarmi che abbia capito questo concetto fondamentale così che la società lo reputi un uomo e anche intelligente.
> 
> Ross non ce l'ho con te ma davvero é da ieri che sono stralunata a dir poco
> ...


Io ci ho interagito ma non ho scritto che per me è un mito.. Anzi gli ho scritto che secondo i suoi parametri di uso della violenza arriveremo all estinzione della specie  
Insomma ho fatto una critica al suo modo di agire evitando il becero insulto che non amo
Lo uso solo in casi estremi


----------



## Divì (1 Giugno 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Sii pure diretto...
> Per quanto riguarda l'argomento, su internet trovi informazioni anche più dettagliate in merito con le apposite chiavi.
> Già cominciando da Wikipedia, che giustamente nomina il Kanun citato da Sarastro, per poi continuare su altri articoli di giornali, che forniscono informazioni puntuali.
> Al di là delle informazioni trasmesse ritengo (mia valutazione personale) comunque questo genere di argomenti non proprio pertinenti al Confessionale e inappropriati se inseriti nel thread aperto da un'altra persona (al momento mi pare tra l'altro scomparsa) che tratta di un tradimento, soprattutto se chi lo fa è un utente nuovo che non ha ancora dato modo di farsi conoscere su argomenti magari più specifici al tema del forum.
> Credo che se Sarastro vorrà aprire un suo thread specifico su suddetti argomenti troverà adeguate e pertinenti risposte e la giusta attenzione.


Quoto e condivido. Buon giorno a tutti e manteniamo la calma. Rinnovo la speranza che [MENTION=6744]luomo[/MENTION] torni a riprenderi il suo 3d


----------



## Ecate (1 Giugno 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sai quando incontro una persona non mi interessa che mi tratti come una sua proprietà o che sia violento l'importante è che usi correttamente i congiuntivi e la punteggiatura
> Guarda sveglio mio figlio e vada subito ad accettarmi che abbia capito questo concetto fondamentale così che la società lo reputi un uomo e anche intelligente.
> 
> Ross non ce l'ho con te ma davvero é da ieri che sono stralunata a dir poco
> ...


Vero
c'è anche chi ha parlato di fascismo e democrazia per la sospensione di qualcuno che esprimeva posizioni politico sociali del tutto simili a quelle di sarastro offendendo pesantemente molti utenti, spesso gratuitamente.
Non mi riferisco a te ovviamente, che sei sempre stata coerente


----------



## Nobody (1 Giugno 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se pensi che il problema sia pensarla diversamente da me direi che di me hai capito proprio poco
> Più della metà delle persone con cui interagisco abitualmente e con le quali ho un rapporto di amicizia la pensano diversamente da me e trovo il confronto stimolante
> Questo non mi porta a confrontarmi con qualsiasi persona che esprime concetti (mi riferisco solo all'argomento donna) che trovo inaccettabili al giorno d'oggi. Tutto qui.
> Il ph generalmente sta a posto
> Si abbassa quando incontro gli omuncoli. È un mio difetto


E' probabile, ci conosciamo poco e male, qui sopra è difficile farsi un'idea precisa  in questa discussione mi sei sembrata intollerante. Non condivido quasi nulla di ciò che scrive il mister, ma a me pare una persona intelligente, che non ha offeso o mancato di rispetto a nessuno ( a differenza tua ad esempio, che scrivi omuncolo) qui sopra. Ha le sue idee? Ok, se ti va contrastale, altrimenti non leggere e non scrivere.


----------



## Ecate (1 Giugno 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Interagisci pure con chi vuoi.
> Ma lasciami stupire.


Mi stupisco anche io che queste indicazioni vengano da te, che hai sollevato un mulino per JB, col quale alcuni utenti avevano mille motivi per desiderare di non interagire


----------



## Nobody (1 Giugno 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Mi stupisco anche io che queste indicazioni vengano da te, che hai sollevato un mulino per JB, col quale alcuni utenti avevano mille motivi per desiderare di non interagire


infatti... due pesi e due misure, ma non c'è da stupirsi. Io mi stupisco che ogni tanto qualcuno di noi riesca ad essere obiettivo.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Giugno 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> E' probabile, ci conosciamo poco e male, qui sopra è difficile farsi un'idea precisa  in questa discussione mi sei sembrata intollerante. Non condivido quasi nulla di ciò che scrive il mister, ma a me pare una persona intelligente, che non ha offeso o mancato di rispetto a nessuno ( a differenza tua ad esempio, che scrivi omuncolo) qui sopra. Ha le sue idee? Ok, se ti va contrastale, altrimenti non leggere e non scrivere.


Se mancare rispetto alle donne è nulla allora hai ragione tu 
Ma si hai ragione, mi giro dall'altra parte e ignoro. 
Lasciamo pure che passi il concetto che le donne sono oggetti tanto per mia fortuna di uomini così non ne frequento.
E non credo che nemmeno tu, anzi ne sono certa, né faccia parte. Questo mi stupisce 
Probabilmente anzi sicuramente sull'argomento sei più tollerante di me.
Anche se devo ammettere che ci voglia proprio poco ad esserlo 
Come vedi con te sono in grado di confrontarmi pur con opinioni diverse.


----------



## banshee (1 Giugno 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sai quando incontro una persona non mi interessa che mi tratti come una sua proprietà o che sia violento l'importante è che usi correttamente i congiuntivi e la punteggiatura
> Guarda sveglio mio figlio e vada subito ad accettarmi che abbia capito questo concetto fondamentale così che la società lo reputi un uomo e anche intelligente.
> 
> Ross non ce l'ho con te ma davvero é da ieri che sono stralunata a dir poco
> ...


e questo è verissimo però. a prescindere dalla mia opinione su questo 3d, c'è stata gente che non ha potuto aprire bocca senza beccarsi valanghe di ogni cosa.. 



Ecate ha detto:


> Mi stupisco anche io che queste indicazioni vengano da te, che hai sollevato un mulino per JB, col quale alcuni utenti avevano mille motivi per desiderare di non interagire





Nobody ha detto:


> infatti... due pesi e due misure, ma non c'è da stupirsi. Io mi stupisco che ogni tanto qualcuno di noi riesca ad essere obiettivo.


quoto


----------



## sienne (1 Giugno 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Mi stupisco anche io che queste indicazioni vengano da te, che hai sollevato un mulino per JB, col quale alcuni utenti avevano mille motivi per desiderare di non interagire



Ciao

a me è venuto in mente proprio il contrario. Se non piace, basta chiudere l'account, come pare sia prassi. 

Comunque, a me piace la diversità ... e più ve ne è, meglio è. 
Il nuovo utente da parte mia, ha il benvenuto. 


sienne


----------



## Nicka (1 Giugno 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> E' probabile, ci conosciamo poco e male, qui sopra è difficile farsi un'idea precisa  in questa discussione mi sei sembrata intollerante. Non condivido quasi nulla di ciò che scrive il mister, ma a me pare una persona intelligente, che non ha offeso o mancato di rispetto a nessuno ( a differenza tua ad esempio, che scrivi omuncolo) qui sopra. Ha le sue idee? Ok, se ti va contrastale, altrimenti non leggere e non scrivere.


Diciamo che un po' ha offeso l'intelligenza altrui. 
Ognuno è libero di dire quello che vuole e fare polemica come gli pare e ci mancherebbe il contrario, ma che si aspetti che qualcuno possa non essere d'accordo e lo mandi anche a quel paese.
Non si voleva discutere del fatto che un uomo possa avere quel genere di reazioni, ma vogliamo dire che è proprio questo genere di reazioni che fa sentire la donna poco meno di un oggetto? Perché non è gelosia, non è amore, non è nemmeno possesso per me, è solo ed esclusivamente l'ammosciamento di cazzo che va tutelato e riportato in vigore. Tutto gira intorno alla virilità offesa. Addirittura tocca leggere concetti tipo "se qualcuno vuole sapere come menare ne parliamo privatamente" ma oh!! Ci manca solo che qualcuno lo faccia, né approfitti e finiamo davvero sui TG (e non solo dalla D'Urso).
Sorvolo sulla scontatezza del concetto "se becco la mia donna con un'altra mi unisco a loro e ci divertiamo", è tutto ormonale, non c'è nulla di razionale...e a me questo fa cadere le palle in maniera notevole.
Mi sembra a volte di essere al pari delle bestie.


----------



## ologramma (1 Giugno 2016)

Divì ha detto:


> Quoto e condivido. Buon giorno a tutti e manteniamo la calma. Rinnovo la speranza che @_luomo_ torni a riprenderi il suo 3d


ce credo poco che torni con tutte ste mazzate ha vedo brutta.
comunque ragazzuole spero che il vostro lui ufficiale non sia come il nostro nuovo adepto  perchè qui ne abbiamo avuto due casi di persone  o forse di più che se la sono presa chi con l'amante e chi con lei che ha tradito in entrambi i casi  tutte  quelle che qui scrivono e non hanno rispettato i patti matrimoniali sono critiche o hanno paura delle conseguenze che potrebbero verificarsi .
Altra cosa la reazione che si è verificata ma ci pensate che molti di noi sono per il diritto involabile della sua proprietà intendo affettiva e lo dimostrano le  manifestazioni estreme che si leggono sui giornali , meno male che no sono tutti così ma una buona parte credo che anche pensando di farlo non lo attuano.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Diciamo che un po' ha offeso l'intelligenza altrui.
> Ognuno è libero di dire quello che vuole e fare polemica come gli pare e ci mancherebbe il contrario, ma che si aspetti che qualcuno possa non essere d'accordo e lo mandi anche a quel paese.
> Non si voleva discutere del fatto che un uomo possa avere quel genere di reazioni, ma vogliamo dire che è proprio questo genere di reazioni che fa sentire la donna poco meno di un oggetto? Perché non è gelosia, non è amore, non è nemmeno possesso per me, è solo ed esclusivamente l'ammosciamento di cazzo che va tutelato e riportato in vigore. Tutto gira intorno alla virilità offesa. Addirittura tocca leggere concetti tipo "se qualcuno vuole sapere come menare ne parliamo privatamente" ma oh!! Ci manca solo che qualcuno lo faccia, né approfitti e finiamo davvero sui TG (e non solo dalla D'Urso).
> Sorvolo sulla scontatezza del concetto "se becco la mia donna con un'altra mi unisco a loro e ci divertiamo", è tutto ormonale, non c'è nulla di razionale...e a me questo fa cadere le palle in maniera notevole.
> Mi sembra a volte di essere al pari delle bestie.


20 Verdi per questo post 
Mi sento meno sola


----------



## Skorpio (1 Giugno 2016)

*...*



farfalla ha detto:


> Se mancare rispetto alle donne è nulla allora hai ragione tu
> Ma si hai ragione, mi giro dall'altra parte e ignoro.
> Lasciamo pure che passi il concetto che le donne sono oggetti tanto per mia fortuna di uomini così non ne frequento.
> E non credo che nemmeno tu, anzi ne sono certa, né faccia parte. Questo mi stupisce
> ...


Ciao Farfalla.. Capisco molto bene il tuo punto di vista circa il rispetto della donna (è coincidente col mio, di fatica ne faccio poca  )...

Purtroppo credo dovremo abituarci, peraltro per nostra libera scelta democratica e di accoglienza, a interagire con culture e pensieri diversi, senza cadere nella contraddizione tutta occidentale di accogliere prima e rifiutare poi....

E sarà bene farlo, e in fretta

Sarastro io lo sento come un utente che esprime senza astio e con la massima serenità pensieri scomodi e probabilmente ingombranti, che personalmente mi interessa capire nella loro radice più profonda, senza prostrarmi pateticamente come fosse un Deo, né distanziarsi nervosamente come fosse il demonio.

Credo che sia un bell allenamento per chi immagina che tutti coloro che appartengono a culture diverse (mi riferisco a quanto si diceva ieri) siano  per forza TUTTI buoni e tutti bravi, solo per il fatto che gli abbiamo dato 3 stracci al loro arrivo, e un piatto di fagioli rancidi...

Il tutto senza rinunciare a quanto penso o sento io, e senza cadere nella fallace presunzione che possa modificare quanto pensa e sente lui.

A me che sia qui, fa molto piacere, per tutti questi motivi...


----------



## Nocciola (1 Giugno 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> ce credo poco che torni con tutte ste mazzate ha vedo brutta.
> comunque ragazzuole spero che il vostro lui ufficiale non sia come il nostro nuovo adepto  perchè qui ne abbiamo avuto due casi di persone  o forse di più che se la sono presa chi con l'amante e chi con lei che ha tradito in entrambi i casi  tutte  quelle che qui scrivono e non hanno rispettato i patti matrimoniali sono critiche o hanno paura delle conseguenze che potrebbero verificarsi .
> Altra cosa la reazione che si è verificata ma ci pensate che molti di noi sono per il diritto involabile della sua proprietà intendo affettiva e lo dimostrano le  manifestazioni estreme che si leggono sui giornali , meno male che no sono tutti così ma una buona parte credo che anche pensando di farlo non lo attuano.


Volevo arrivare a questo
Ci sei arrivato prima tu


----------



## bettypage (1 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Diciamo che un po' ha offeso l'intelligenza altrui.
> Ognuno è libero di dire quello che vuole e fare polemica come gli pare e ci mancherebbe il contrario, ma che si aspetti che qualcuno possa non essere d'accordo e lo mandi anche a quel paese.
> Non si voleva discutere del fatto che un uomo possa avere quel genere di reazioni, ma vogliamo dire che è proprio questo genere di reazioni che fa sentire la donna poco meno di un oggetto? Perché non è gelosia, non è amore, non è nemmeno possesso per me, è solo ed esclusivamente l'ammosciamento di cazzo che va tutelato e riportato in vigore. Tutto gira intorno alla virilità offesa. Addirittura tocca leggere concetti tipo "se qualcuno vuole sapere come menare ne parliamo privatamente" ma oh!! Ci manca solo che qualcuno lo faccia, né approfitti e finiamo davvero sui TG (e non solo dalla D'Urso).
> Sorvolo sulla scontatezza del concetto "se becco la mia donna con un'altra mi unisco a loro e ci divertiamo", è tutto ormonale, non c'è nulla di razionale...e a me questo fa cadere le palle in maniera notevole.
> Mi sembra a volte di essere al pari delle bestie.





farfalla ha detto:


> 20 Verdi per questo post
> Mi sento meno sola


Giusto per prendere posizione: condivido (farfalla non sei sola). Mi pare di aver letto anche un "quella zoccola" come definizione della traditrice del nostro nuovo eroe...sbaglio o si stava meglio quando si stava peggio?:rotfl:


----------



## sienne (1 Giugno 2016)

Ciao

non ho letto tutto, anche perché non m'interessa più di tanto. 
Però, attenzione, la vera violenza è quando si sa che la propria forza è superiore al nostro avversario e si sfrutta l'occasione. Non mi sembra di aver letto questo. Anzi. Una volta che si è reso conto, non ha sfruttato la sua supremazia. 

solo un'impressione ... 


sienne


----------



## danny (1 Giugno 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ciao Farfalla.. Capisco molto bene il tuo punto di vista circa il rispetto della donna (è coincidente col mio, di fatica ne faccio poca  )...
> 
> Purtroppo credo dovremo abituarci, peraltro per nostra libera scelta democratica e di accoglienza, a interagire con culture e pensieri diversi, senza cadere nella contraddizione tutta occidentale di accogliere prima e rifiutare poi....
> 
> ...


A proposito di culture diverse...
Molti anni fa mi trovavo in Calabria e mi piaceva una ragazza. 
Avevo intuito di essere ricambiato, per cui pensavo, da buon _nordico_, di uscire con lei e tutto il resto.
Come normalmente si fa dalle nostre parti, qui al _nord_.
Ma mi trovavo al _sud_, dove c'è una cultura diversa e noi del _nord_ che stiamo sopra, ops, non stiamo giù (come si dice a uno del sud da noi, "sei di giù?"), non riusciamo a comprendere subito le differenze.
E all'epoca non c'erano i forum e le persone che spiegavano come fare nei particolari precisi a interagire con le altre _culture_.
Così io mi son trovato a uscire con lei e il fratello, lei e la sorella, lei e la mamma.
Poi sono pure uscito col padre e altri maschi, e il padre che lavorava in Germania raccontava a tutti le donne che si faceva in quello stato, perché, diceva, là le donne sono  "più libere" e tutti gli altri maschi presenti al tavolo del bar a sciorinare le loro conquiste (perché la donna è una preda, eh) in un tripudio di testosterone, le donne che si facevano (pur essendo tutti stranamente sposati e fidanzati).
Poi uscivo da solo col fratello che mi diceva "Guarda le donne sono tutte troie".
E io intanto uscivo con lui e non con sua sorella, che evidentemente doveva essere preservata per l'opinione comune da questo tipo di valutazioni perché io e lei non riuscivamo mai a stare soli in sto cazzo di paese fatto tutto di case abusive, pure quella dove stavo io, manco il tetto aveva. Così dopo qualche giorno ero arrivato alla conclusione che i maschi locali scopavano di brutto, ma le donne no. Il che mi pareva abbastanza singolare, ma io ero del nord e quindi avevo una _cultura_ diversa, cosa potevo capire.
Poi ero lì e la sorella fece la fuitina. Sapevo che le piaceva uno ma che non riusciva a frequentarlo mai da sola, per cui questi scapparono. E dopo a nemmeno 18 anni si sposarono.
Me ne andai un giorno che il cielo era nero. Non di nubi ma dell'incendio di un edificio fatto esplodere perché un meccanico non aveva pagato il pizzo. 
Salutai i fori delle pallottole sul muro della casa adiacente e tornai al _nord_.  Lieto di non aver capito un cazzo ma di essermi ugualmente divertito. 
PS Il post è ironico ma i fatti sono reali e avvenuti negli anni 80. Attenzione a parlare di "culture diverse" perché si ingabbiano le persone che vogliono invece essere solo se stesse e non quello che gli altri pretendono che siano, per genere, nazionalità, età. Se esistono dei tratti comuni è spesso solo perché la gente non ha la forza o l'intelligenza per non essere conformista. Questa capacità dipende un poco anche da noi e dai muri che vogliamo mettere.


----------



## Nobody (1 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Diciamo che un po' ha offeso l'intelligenza altrui.
> *Ognuno è libero di dire quello che vuole e fare polemica come gli pare e ci mancherebbe il contrario, ma che si aspetti che qualcuno possa non essere d'accordo e lo mandi anche a quel paese.*
> Non si voleva discutere del fatto che un uomo possa avere quel genere di reazioni, *ma vogliamo dire che è proprio questo genere di reazioni che fa sentire la donna poco meno di un oggetto? Perché non è gelosia, non è amore, non è nemmeno possesso per me, è solo ed esclusivamente l'ammosciamento di cazzo che va tutelato e riportato in vigore. *Tutto gira intorno alla virilità offesa. Addirittura tocca leggere concetti tipo "se qualcuno vuole sapere come menare ne parliamo privatamente" ma oh!! Ci manca solo che qualcuno lo faccia, né approfitti e finiamo davvero sui TG (e non solo dalla D'Urso).
> Sorvolo sulla scontatezza del concetto "se becco la mia donna con un'altra mi unisco a loro e ci divertiamo", è tutto ormonale, non c'è nulla di razionale...e a me questo fa cadere le palle in maniera notevole.
> Mi sembra a volte di essere al pari delle bestie.


Ok, ora entriamo nel merito, e mi sta benissimo  
Ci sono uomini, che non possono capire ed ammettere che la "fidanzatina" ha una volontà sua, diversa dalla loro. Uso il termine fidanzatina, perchè sono rimasti gonadicamente al livello adolescenziale... hanno i brufoli virtuali. Non ce la fanno proprio ad arrivare al semplice concetto che quella "cosa" bionda (o mora) le cosa che faceva a loro ora le fa ad un altro (magari pure di nascosto). E' una coltellata all'orgoglio di maschio, una cannonata sul loro concetto di onore.
E cosa succede? Nei casi tragici (e per fortuna relativamente  rari) eliminano il problema, la fonte del loro dolore... danno fuco, strangolano.
Lo sanno che andranno in galera dopo? Neanche ci pensano, l'importante è eliminare quella ferita che non li fa più vivere tranquilli.
Poi per fortuna c'è chi si limita  prendere a ceffoni  (e meno male, perchè il desiderio era di ammazzarlo) uno sfigato inerme che col cazzo faceva divertire la "sua" donna. Crede che così gli si risolleverà il cazzo... e funziona, perchè il cazzo è primordiale, ubbidisce a come sei fatto dentro. E se dentro ti nutri di certe idee sull'onore, il cazzo ubbidirà a quelle.
Per me l'onore è essere leale, il più vero possibile, e soprattutto non infierire su uno più debole... uomo o donna che sia. Se non facessi così, il cazzo non si solleverebbe nemmeno a me.


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Giugno 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Giusto per prendere posizione: condivido (farfalla non sei sola). Mi pare di aver letto anche un "quella zoccola" come definizione della traditrice del nostro nuovo eroe...sbaglio o si stava meglio quando si stava peggio?:rotfl:


Qui quando si stava peggio si NEGAVA l'esistenza del FEMMINICIDIO 
sicché.. Erano tutte stronzate... Ahahahha FEMMINICIDIO Ahahahh
All epoca ho visto poche donne qui indignarsi e anche a me turbo'non poco la cosa ma evitai qualsiasi crociata... Per me vige sempre il libero arbitrio  

Su [MENTION=6746]sarastro[/MENTION] ho già detto la mia, non prendo lezioni da nessuno perché non ne doa nessuno 
Spero di aver chiarito  Buon proseguimento


----------



## Skorpio (1 Giugno 2016)

*...*



danny ha detto:


> A proposito di culture diverse...
> Molti anni fa mi trovavo in Calabria e mi piaceva una ragazza.
> Avevo intuito di essere ricambiato, per cui pensavo, da buon _nordico_, di uscire con lei e tutto il resto.
> Come normalmente si fa dalle nostre parti, qui al _nord_.
> ...


Sono completamente d accordo con te..
E a testimonianza di ciò, non meno di 24 ore fa descrivevo la mia come cultura personale, non Italiana, non Toscana, non Albanese o Svedese...

Rifiuto concettualmente la identificazione nel "branco" culturale, sia a livello territoriale, che storico che politico.. Che "di genere"
Ma posso parlare solo "per me"...


----------



## Nocciola (1 Giugno 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Ok, ora entriamo nel merito, e mi sta benissimo
> Ci sono uomini, che non possono capire ed ammettere che la "fidanzatina" ha una volontà sua, diversa dalla loro. Uso il termine fidanzatina, perchè sono rimasti gonadicamente al livello adolescenziale... hanno i brufoli virtuali. Non ce la fanno proprio ad arrivare al semplice concetto che quella "cosa" bionda (o mora) le cosa che faceva a loro ora le fa ad un altro (magari pure di nascosto). E' una coltellata all'orgoglio di maschio, una cannonata sul loro concetto di onore.
> E cosa succede? Nei casi tragici (e per fortuna relativamente  rari) eliminano il problema, la fonte del loro dolore... danno fuco, strangolano.
> Lo sanno che andranno in galera dopo? Neanche ci pensano, l'importante è eliminare quella ferita che non li fa più vivere tranquilli.
> ...


La differenza tra un uomo e un omuncolo appunto 
Di conseguenza non capisco come e perché il primo dovrebbe confrontarsi con il secondo.


----------



## Minerva (1 Giugno 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> La differenza tra un uomo e un omuncolo appunto
> Di conseguenza non capisco come e perché il primo dovrebbe confrontarsi con il secondo.


perchè no?

il primo non ne sarà intaccato proprio in virtùdel fatto che è un uomo e non si sa mai che al secondo non si accenda una lucina.
il confronto è uno spazio libero


----------



## bettypage (1 Giugno 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Qui quando si stava peggio si NEGAVA l'esistenza del FEMMINICIDIO
> sicché.. Erano tutte stronzate... Ahahahha FEMMINICIDIO Ahahahh
> All epoca ho visto poche donne qui indignarsi e anche a me turbo'non poco la cosa ma evitai qualsiasi crociata... Per me vige sempre il libero arbitrio
> 
> ...


Fiammetta la mia era una battuta scema perché sento puzza di nostalgia fascista in certi commenti, non mi riferivo a dinamiche da forum.


----------



## Nobody (1 Giugno 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> La differenza tra un uomo e un omuncolo appunto
> Di conseguenza non capisco come e perché il primo dovrebbe confrontarsi con il secondo.


Perchè mi piace leggere i punti di vista di uno completamente diverso da me  Non me ne frega niente se è uomo omuncolo o pitecantropo, finchè si confronta in maniera tranquilla. Se poi è intelligente e sa argomentare, mi interessa... anche se non dovessi condividere nessuna delle sue idee. 
Resta il fatto che stiamo facendo una discussione sul nulla... io mi concentrerei sul traditore albanese, che quando ha visto la mala parata è scappato col mig ed è venuto a far soldi qui da noi, abbandonando i compaesani nella merda :carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (1 Giugno 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> perchè no?
> 
> il primo non ne sarà intaccato proprio in virtùdel fatto che è un uomo e non si sa mai che al secondo non si accenda una lucina.
> il confronto è uno spazio libero


Certo che dovrebbe arricchire
Come un uomo possa arricchirsi parlando con un omuncolo mi riesce difficile capirlo 
Limite mio


----------



## Minerva (1 Giugno 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Certo che dovrebbe arricchire
> Come un uomo possa arricchirsi parlando con un omuncolo mi riesce difficile capirlo
> Limite mio


se lo ritieni davvero un limite cerca di andare oltre.altrimenti se non hai voglia non leggerlo, se ti salta la mosca al naso confrontati
per me vale sempre la solita frase attribuita a voltaire , che forse non è sua


----------



## Nobody (1 Giugno 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Fiammetta la mia era una battuta scema perché sento puzza di nostalgia fascista in certi commenti, non mi riferivo a dinamiche da forum.


fascismo e razzismo sono le parole più abusate che esistano... se ammazzi sei fascista, se vuoi controllare e regolamentare gli arrivi dei profughi sei razzista.
Io non ho mai letto qui sopra nessuno/a che neanche lontanamente mi abbia fatto pensare al fascismo.


----------



## Nobody (1 Giugno 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> se lo ritieni davvero un limite cerca di andare oltre.altrimenti se non hai voglia non leggerlo, se ti salta la mosca al naso confrontati
> per me vale sempre la solita frase attribuita a voltaire , che forse non è sua


era di Torquemada!


----------



## Minerva (1 Giugno 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> era di Torquemada!


disapprovo ciò che dite ma difenderò fino alla morte il vostro diritto di dirlo


----------



## banshee (1 Giugno 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Ok, ora entriamo nel merito, e mi sta benissimo
> Ci sono uomini, che non possono capire ed ammettere che la "fidanzatina" ha una volontà sua, diversa dalla loro. Uso il termine fidanzatina, perchè sono rimasti gonadicamente al livello adolescenziale... hanno i brufoli virtuali. Non ce la fanno proprio ad arrivare al semplice concetto che quella "cosa" bionda (o mora) le cosa che faceva a loro ora le fa ad un altro (magari pure di nascosto). E' una coltellata all'orgoglio di maschio, una cannonata sul loro concetto di onore.
> E cosa succede? Nei casi tragici (e per fortuna relativamente  rari) eliminano il problema, la fonte del loro dolore... danno fuco, strangolano.
> Lo sanno che andranno in galera dopo? Neanche ci pensano, l'importante è eliminare quella ferita che non li fa più vivere tranquilli.
> ...


ogni volta che leggo tuoi post come questo, soprattutto il neretto, mi ricordo perché ti adoVo :up:


----------



## Nocciola (1 Giugno 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> se lo ritieni davvero un limite cerca di andare oltre.altrimenti se non hai voglia non leggerlo, se ti salta la mosca al naso confrontati
> per me vale sempre la solita frase attribuita a voltaire , che forse non è sua


Il limite sta nel capire cosa porta il confronto con una persona che esprime certi concetti di conseguenza non mi confronto
Mi confronto quando capisco che ho da imparare e lo faccio più che volentieri. Di imparare come alzare le mani e trattare le persone come proprietà dubito di aver bisogno.
Comunque capisco che irrito di più io di lui quindi mi sembra corretto togliere il disturbo da questo 3D e lasciarvi confrontare in pace. Non sono ironica
E aggiungo che su altri temi ad onor del vero la penso come [MENTION=6746]sarastro[/MENTION] ma il concetto espresso sulla donne oscura tutto il resto.


----------



## Foglia (1 Giugno 2016)

la violenza non sono solo le mani addosso. La violenza è un modo di pensare, e di porsi, che ha tante forme quante sono le circostanze. E addirittura presunti codici d'onore. Giustificazioni a iosa. Da un calcio in testa all'avversario "alla pari" a una trombata a sfregio con una donna che si disprezza. Fino a passare alla violenza (intendo quella fisica) con chi - "alla pari" - non è. Vari gradi, e vari codici. Con un comune denominatore: gli artefici ne sono stati vittime. Vittime prescelte. Quelle cioè che ci hanno impattato fortemente e a lungo, con la violenza.

Al punto che con il paraocchi non vedono strade diverse.

E' triste essere sempre in guerra, e io lo so bene.


----------



## Nobody (1 Giugno 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> disapprovo ciò che dite ma difenderò fino alla morte il vostro diritto di dirlo


si, bellissima.


----------



## banshee (1 Giugno 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> 20 Verdi per questo post
> Mi sento meno sola


io ti avevo dato un verde e quotata comunque :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: ma fa niente..


----------



## Nobody (1 Giugno 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ogni volta che leggo tuoi post come questo, soprattutto il neretto, mi ricordo perché ti adoVo :up:


amore ricambiato, my love


----------



## Nocciola (1 Giugno 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> io ti avevo dato un verde e quotata comunque :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: ma fa niente..


Scusami 
Non ho letto dal cell mi perdo i post e non vedo i Verdi in modalità mobile.


----------



## banshee (1 Giugno 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> amore ricambiato, my love


io anche funziono così, anche se non ho il cazzo. io funziono che se mi scendi, se mi cali, se rompi (come scriveva giustamente Ipazia più su) il patto di alleanza che abbiamo io e te, se mi deludi, mi prendi per il culo, e chi più ne ha più ne metta, mi cala il desiderio fisico.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Giugno 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> amore ricambiato, my love


 [MENTION=5560]Nobody[/MENTION] però sei incoerente 
A me dici che mi si abbassa il ph e a lei che quota me la chiami my love 

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Cerco di alleggerire e scaricare ovviamente


----------



## banshee (1 Giugno 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> @_Nobody_ però sei incoerente
> A me dici che mi si abbassa il ph e a lei che quota me la chiami my love
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Cerco di alleggerire e scaricare ovviamente


ma no :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:ho quotato lui perchè ha scritto un post molto bello, in cui esprime il totale disaccordo verso un certo tipo di idee espresse fino a qui e lo ha fatto in modo perfetto. 

e poi è il mio ex marito  non può non adoVaVmi :carneval: (alleggeriamo)

seriamente, ti chiederei di rimanere in questo 3d invece e di continuare ad esprimere le tue idee, perchè personalmente trovo molto ma molto costruttivo un confronto anche serrato tra persone con idee diverse.

a me piace la diversità di idee  e quoto [MENTION=4905]Fiammetta[/MENTION] sull'importanza, in un contesto come il nostro forum, di confronti di questo tipo.


----------



## Skorpio (1 Giugno 2016)

*...*

Io invece ho una domandina per noi maschietti che mi intriga da morire..
Con le femmine spettatrici divertite delle nostre contraddizioni e fragilità al maschile...
Ma ci apro un 3d dopo...

Chissà quanti supermaschioni ci metteranno faccia e palle..


----------



## Heathcliff (1 Giugno 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Non della sfida, del possesso. In quell'ottica chi ti scopa la donna equivale al ladro che ti entra in casa... gli spari perché ti ruba quello che è tuo.


sullo stesso concetto si fonda se non sei più mia non sarai di nessun altro che tanto riempie le pagine di cronaca da far pensare che spesso sarebbe meglio invece di avere una porta blindata avere una porta antipanico in modo che le donne possano scappare. Io mi sto sentendo, cara Rosa, piuttosto in imbarazzo in quanto uomo civile a leggere questa apologia di violenza e di reato. Chiedo se sono il solo.

P.s. scusa Ross ma davvero quando scrivo mentre cammino sono un disastro

Cazzo però io avevo quotato Ross giuro.


----------



## Nobody (1 Giugno 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> io anche funziono così, anche se non ho il cazzo. io funziono che se mi scendi, se mi cali, s*e rompi (come scriveva giustamente Ipazia più su) il patto di alleanza che abbiamo io e te,* se mi deludi, mi prendi per il culo, e chi più ne ha più ne metta, *mi cala il desiderio fisico*.


infatti, stessa cosa.


----------



## Nobody (1 Giugno 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> @_Nobody_ però sei incoerente
> A me dici che mi si abbassa il ph e a lei che quota me la chiami my love
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Cerco di alleggerire e scaricare ovviamente


 amo ancora la mia ex moglie


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Giugno 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> sullo stesso concetto si fonda se non sei più mia non sarai di nessun altro che tanto riempie le pagine di cronaca da far pensare che spesso sarebbe meglio invece di avere una porta blindata avere una porta antipanico in modo che le donne possano scappare. Io mi sto sentendo, cara Rosa, piuttosto in imbarazzo hin quanto uomo civile a leggere questa apologia di violenza e di reato. Chiedo se sono il solo.
> 
> P.s. scusa Ross ma davvero quando scrivo mentre cammino sono un disastro
> 
> Cazzo però io avevo quotato Ross giuro.


Hai che devi cambiare cellulare mi sa o paio di occhiali... Quale accendo?


----------



## ivanl (1 Giugno 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> amo ancora la mia ex moglie


amaro destino che ora tocca a te


----------



## Nobody (1 Giugno 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> sullo stesso concetto si fonda se non sei più mia non sarai di nessun altro che tanto riempie le pagine di cronaca da far pensare che spesso sarebbe meglio invece di avere una porta blindata avere una porta antipanico in modo che le donne possano scappare. *Io mi sto sentendo, cara Rosa*, piuttosto in imbarazzo in quanto uomo civile a leggere questa apologia di violenza e di reato. Chiedo se sono il solo.
> 
> P.s. scusa Ross ma davvero quando scrivo mentre cammino sono un disastro
> 
> *Cazzo però io avevo quotato Ross giuro*.


immaginavo che qualcosa non andasse per il verso giusto... :rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (1 Giugno 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> amaro destino che ora tocca a te


perchè amaro?  lei mi contraccambia


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Giugno 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> immaginavo che qualcosa non andasse per il verso giusto... :rotfl:


Ciao rosa /Ross ti vedo cambiato direi poliedrico :rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Giugno 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> sullo stesso concetto si fonda se non sei più mia non sarai di nessun altro che tanto riempie le pagine di cronaca da far pensare che spesso sarebbe meglio invece di avere una porta blindata avere una porta antipanico in modo che le donne possano scappare. Io mi sto sentendo, cara Rosa, piuttosto in imbarazzo in quanto uomo civile a leggere questa apologia di violenza e di reato. Chiedo se sono il solo.
> 
> P.s. scusa Ross ma davvero quando scrivo mentre cammino sono un disastro
> 
> Cazzo però io avevo quotato Ross giuro.


Cliff, te l'ho detto che a una certa ci vogliono gli occhiali:rotfl:
Comunque io mi sto chiedendo davvero se qui dentro si sia tutti impazziti.
Mi spiego meglio: io se entro in un porcile non mi metto ad ammirare il porco che ruzza nel fango, ma prendo le distanze per non sporcarmi.
E non temo in questa occasione di usare termini forti.
Perchè fare apologia, come è stato fatto, degli aspetti più biechi dell'essere umano non è dimostrare di aver compreso la vita e averla vissuta intensamente, tutt'altro: è dimostrare di aver vissuto invano.


----------



## Heathcliff (1 Giugno 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Hai che devi cambiare cellulare mi sa o paio di occhiali... Quale accendo?


Fuoco eterno della mia passione,sei tu o scopro di aver risposto a Skorpio?


----------



## Heathcliff (1 Giugno 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> immaginavo che qualcosa non andasse per il verso giusto... :rotfl:


Cazzo devo dire ragazzi io tra le dita troppo grosse e il cell troppo piccoli mi sto deprimendo.


----------



## Nobody (1 Giugno 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ciao rosa /Ross ti vedo cambiato direi poliedrico :rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Heathcliff (1 Giugno 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Cliff, te l'ho detto che a una certa ci vogliono gli occhiali:rotfl:
> Comunque io mi sto chiedendo davvero se qui dentro si sia tutti impazziti.
> Mi spiego meglio: io se entro in un porcile non mi metto ad ammirare il porco che ruzza nel fango, ma prendo le distanze per non sporcarmi.
> E non temo in questa occasione di usare termini forti.
> Perchè fare apologia, come è stato fatto, degli aspetti più biechi dell'essere umano non è dimostrare di aver compreso la vita e averla vissuta intensamente, tutt'altro: è dimostrare di aver vissuto invano.


Ma tu hai le lenti a contatto?


----------



## Nocciola (1 Giugno 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> amo ancora la mia ex moglie


Tutti punti che guadagni


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Giugno 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> Ma tu hai le lenti a contatto?


no ho direttamente la badante che scrive per me. Io detto.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Giugno 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> sullo stesso concetto si fonda se non sei più mia non sarai di nessun altro che tanto riempie le pagine di cronaca da far pensare che spesso sarebbe meglio invece di avere una porta blindata avere una porta antipanico in modo che le donne possano scappare. Io mi sto sentendo, cara Rosa, piuttosto in imbarazzo in quanto uomo civile a leggere questa apologia di violenza e di reato. Chiedo se sono il solo.
> 
> P.s. scusa Ross ma davvero quando scrivo mentre cammino sono un disastro
> 
> Cazzo però io avevo quotato Ross giuro.


Ecco bravo.


Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Cliff, te l'ho detto che a una certa ci vogliono gli occhiali:rotfl:
> Comunque io mi sto chiedendo davvero se qui dentro si sia tutti impazziti.
> Mi spiego meglio: io se entro in un porcile non mi metto ad ammirare il porco che ruzza nel fango, ma prendo le distanze per non sporcarmi.
> E non temo in questa occasione di usare termini forti.
> Perchè fare apologia, come è stato fatto, degli aspetti più biechi dell'essere umano non è dimostrare di aver compreso la vita e averla vissuta intensamente, tutt'altro: è dimostrare di aver vissuto invano.


Quoto


----------



## Nobody (1 Giugno 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tutti punti che guadagni


mi viene naturale amarla


----------



## Minerva (1 Giugno 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> Cazzo devo dire ragazzi io tra le dita troppo grosse e il cell troppo piccoli mi sto deprimendo.


non te la prendere caterina


----------



## banshee (1 Giugno 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> mi viene naturale amarla


d'altronde come si può non amarmi, sono adorabile 

scherzo...ricambio, chiaramente


----------



## Skorpio (1 Giugno 2016)

*...*



Heathcliff ha detto:


> Cazzo devo dire ragazzi io tra le dita troppo grosse e il cell troppo piccoli mi sto deprimendo.


Non ti sminuire tesoro, le tue dita regalano brividi a quegli angoli che hanno l ardore di accoglierle


----------



## Nobody (1 Giugno 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> d'altronde come si può non amarmi, sono adorabile
> 
> scherzo...ricambio, chiaramente


----------



## Nobody (1 Giugno 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Cliff, te l'ho detto che a una certa ci vogliono gli occhiali:rotfl:
> Comunque io mi sto chiedendo davvero se qui dentro si sia tutti impazziti.
> Mi spiego meglio: io se entro in un porcile non mi metto ad ammirare il porco che ruzza nel fango, ma prendo le distanze per non sporcarmi.
> E non temo in questa occasione di usare termini forti.
> Perchè fare apologia, come è stato fatto, degli aspetti più biechi dell'essere umano non è dimostrare di aver compreso la vita e averla vissuta intensamente, tutt'altro: è dimostrare di aver vissuto invano.


Noto una cosa... a meno che non mi sia sfuggito qualche suo post, lui non ha insultato nessuno. Ha raccontato cosa pensa, cosa fa e certe esperienze. Tutta roba sua. Puoi non condividere argomentando, se ti va. Oppure fregartene.
Ma dare del porco così, infanga te.


----------



## Skorpio (1 Giugno 2016)

*...*



banshee ha detto:


> d'altronde come si può non amarmi, sono adorabile
> 
> scherzo...ricambio, chiaramente


Sniff sniff... (Terzo incomodo incombe...  )


----------



## patroclo (1 Giugno 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Fiammetta la mia era una battuta scema perché sento puzza di nostalgia fascista in certi commenti, non mi riferivo a dinamiche da forum.


----------



## Falcor (1 Giugno 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> perchè no?
> 
> il primo non ne sarà intaccato proprio in virtù del fatto che è un uomo e non si sa mai che al secondo non si accenda una lucina.
> il confronto è uno spazio libero





Minerva ha detto:


> se lo ritieni davvero un limite cerca di andare oltre.altrimenti se non hai voglia non leggerlo, se ti salta la mosca al naso confrontati
> per me vale sempre la solita frase attribuita a voltaire , che forse non è sua


Non posso verdarti ma è come se l'avessi fatto.

Io sarei capace di sedermi a tavolino a parlare con un miliziano dell'Isis se mi gira la brocca e voglio capire che gli passa per la testa. Poi dopo magari gli infilo il kalashnikov in culo ma intanto ascolto cosa ha da dire.


----------



## Heathcliff (1 Giugno 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> non te la prendere caterina


non girare il metro di acciaio nella piaga ti prego


----------



## Falcor (1 Giugno 2016)

E comunque fate tanto i pacifisti, la morale sulla violenza.

Tanti indignati son traditori. Ma sapete che tradire è la forma di violenza estrema? Tradire che vi ama, chi si fida di voi, chi aspetta che torniate a casa per un bacio o un abbraccio.

E invece voi tradite, vi rotolate nel letto con un altro e tornati a casa fate finta di nulla.

Ecco per me quella è la vera violenza. Perché fatta a chi non sa difendersi e non sa che deve difendersi.

La violenza non è solo alzare una mano o chiudere le dita per sferrare un pugno. Chi tradisce sta violentando la persona tradita, ne sta violentando l'amore che prova.

Quindi prima di fare gli indignati pensate alla violenza che perpetrate ogni giorno.

Detto questo io non son daccordo con sarastro in nulla ma son lieto che gente come lui arrivi sul forum.


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Giugno 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Noto una cosa... a meno che non mi sia sfuggito qualche suo post, lui non ha insultato nessuno. Ha raccontato cosa pensa, cosa fa e certe esperienze. Tutta roba sua. Puoi non condividere argomentando, se ti va. Oppure fregartene.
> Ma dare del porco così, infanga te.


Eh no, porca troia. Non l'avrai letto tu che sei un uomo l'insulto.
Ma io che sono donna, in quanto donna, se un uomo dice che per lui la donna è una proprietà, un oggetto che usa per verificare se ancora gli si drizza, una cosa che se gliela portano via o gliela sporcano può buttare dopo aver giustamente punito chi gliel'ha sporcata o portata via, io uso la parola PORCO.
Perchè questi sono uomini che vedono le donne come un animale da cortile, ed io da animali da cortile li tratto.
Non so se mi sono spiegata: gli insulti peggiori non sono quelli fatti con le parole, ma con il disprezzo nelle azioni.
E io, da donna, elementi così ne ho incontrati tanti: che ti ritengono inferiore a loro, che ti ritengono solo una cosa funzionale ai loro bisogni.
E mi fanno schifo, e lo grido ad alta voce questo schifo.
Questa si chiama indignazione civile.
Liberi tutti di affossare i miei post.


----------



## Spot (1 Giugno 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> d'altronde come si può non amarmi, sono adorabile


[OT] il brutto è che mi sa che è vero [/OT]


----------



## ivanl (1 Giugno 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> E comunque fate tanto i pacifisti, la morale sulla violenza.
> 
> Tanti indignati son traditori. Ma sapete che tradire è la forma di violenza estrema? *Tradire che vi ama, chi si fida di voi,* chi aspetta che torniate a casa per un bacio o un abbraccio.
> 
> ...


Pensavo che non sarebbe stato mai possibile, ma devo dire che sono completamente d'accordo


----------



## Nocciola (1 Giugno 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Noto una cosa... a meno che non mi sia sfuggito qualche suo post, lui non ha insultato nessuno. Ha raccontato cosa pensa, cosa fa e certe esperienze. Tutta roba sua. Puoi non condividere argomentando, se ti va. Oppure fregartene.
> Ma dare del porco così, infanga te.


Però [MENTION=5560]Nobody[/MENTION] scusami io non so se hai una figlia ma se si sposasse con uno che la considera una cosa tu di lui cosa penseresti? Che la pensa diversamente da te e quindi lo ascolti e accetti questa cosa oppure forse dici a tua figlia che a lei può stare anche bene ma ha sposato un cretino? 
Chiedo se tutt'a questa tolleranza c'è sempre o solo quando siamo sull'astratto. 
Perché tutti scioccati per la tipa bruciata, e giustamente prr l'amor di Dio ma mi viene da pensare che se avesse madsacrato di botte il tipo di lei alla fine poco poco se lo sarebbe meritato. 
E visto che sono certa che non lo penseresti minimamente e lo hai anche scritto, la domanda resta. Cosa ti porta a "difendere" dalle nostre critiche uno che applaudirebbe per il tipo menato?


----------



## bettypage (1 Giugno 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> View attachment 11704


Onore, patria, femmina=essere non pensante, ad ogni modo a me interessa poco stare in sto thread. Ho solo dichiarato da che parte sto.


----------



## Nobody (1 Giugno 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Eh no, porca troia. Non l'avrai letto tu che sei un uomo l'insulto.
> *Ma io che sono donna, in quanto donna, se un uomo dice che per lui la donna è una proprietà, un oggetto che usa per verificare se ancora gli si drizza, una cosa che se gliela portano via o gliela sporcano può buttare dopo aver giustamente punito chi gliel'ha sporcata o portata via, io uso la parola PORCO.*
> Perchè questi sono uomini che vedono le donne come un animale da cortile, ed io da animali da cortile li tratto.
> Non so se mi sono spiegata: gli insulti peggiori non sono quelli fatti con le parole, ma con il disprezzo nelle azioni.
> ...


Veramente per farselo rialzare ha menato lui. Ma prescindendo questo, chiamalo come ti pare. Per me sbagli, ognuno può tranquillamente raccontare le sue idee senza doversi beccare insulti. Anche perchè sempre secondo me, stai forzando i concetti che lui ha espresso. E ribadisco, sono lontanissimo dal suo modo di pensare e agire.


----------



## banshee (1 Giugno 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sniff sniff... (Terzo incomodo incombe...  )


:rotfl::rotfl:



Spot ha detto:


> [OT] il brutto è che mi sa che è vero [/OT]





Spoiler



che sono adorabile? adorabilmente scassa e rompina quello si  grazie sorema i <3 u so much


----------



## Nocciola (1 Giugno 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Eh no, porca troia. Non l'avrai letto tu che sei un uomo l'insulto.
> Ma io che sono donna, in quanto donna, se un uomo dice che per lui la donna è una proprietà, un oggetto che usa per verificare se ancora gli si drizza, una cosa che se gliela portano via o gliela sporcano può buttare dopo aver giustamente punito chi gliel'ha sporcata o portata via, io uso la parola PORCO.
> Perchè questi sono uomini che vedono le donne come un animale da cortile, ed io da animali da cortile li tratto.
> Non so se mi sono spiegata: gli insulti peggiori non sono quelli fatti con le parole, ma con il disprezzo nelle azioni.
> ...


Ti riempio di Verdi se posso 
Gran bel post come sempre


----------



## Skorpio (1 Giugno 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Però [MENTION=5560]Nobody[/MENTION] scusami io non so se hai una figlia ma se si sposasse con uno che la considera una cosa tu di lui cosa penseresti? Che la pensa diversamente da te e quindi lo ascolti e accetti questa cosa oppure forse dici a tua figlia che a lei può stare anche bene ma ha sposato un cretino?
> Chiedo se tutt'a questa tolleranza c'è sempre o solo quando siamo sull'astratto.
> Perché tutti scioccati per la tipa bruciata, e giustamente prr l'amor di Dio ma mi viene da pensare che se avesse madsacrato di botte il tipo di lei alla fine poco poco se lo sarebbe meritato.
> E visto che sono certa che non lo penseresti minimamente e lo hai anche scritto, la domanda resta. Cosa ti porta a "difendere" dalle nostre critiche uno che applaudirebbe per il tipo menato?


Scusa Farfalla...
Prima di preoccuparmi di pensar qualcosa di un ipotetico "lui" che sposa mia figlia, io mi preoccuperei di pensar di MIA FIGLIA...

Sennò si fa pari pari lo stesso errore di "ignore" che giustamente alcune utenti sentono addosso...

Mia figlia?
Quella che cazzo c'entra.... Non capisce un cazzo

E LUI che è,........


----------



## Nobody (1 Giugno 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Però @_Nobody_ scusami io non so se hai una figlia *ma se si sposasse con uno che la considera una cosa tu di lui cosa penseresti?* Che la pensa diversamente da te e quindi lo ascolti e accetti questa cosa oppure forse dici a tua figlia che a lei può stare anche bene ma ha sposato un cretino?
> Chiedo se tutt'a questa tolleranza c'è sempre o solo quando siamo sull'astratto.
> Perché tutti scioccati per la tipa bruciata, e giustamente prr l'amor di Dio ma mi viene da pensare che se avesse madsacrato di botte il tipo di lei alla fine poco poco se lo sarebbe meritato.
> E visto che sono certa che non lo penseresti minimamente e lo hai anche scritto, la domanda resta. *Cosa ti porta a "difendere" dalle nostre critiche uno che applaudirebbe per il tipo menato?*


Prima di tutto, cosa penserei di mia figlia... mi meraviglierei parecchio, visto che ha ben chiaro che nessuno deve considerarla una cosa. Se le facesse del male in qualsiasi modo, fisico o morale, interverrei.

Ora ti spiego, è molto semplice... non difendo le sue idee, se leggi mi sa che sono uno dei pochissimi che le ha criticate in maniera dura. Semplicemente non lo insulto perchè le esprime.
Pensavo che fosse ben chiaro.


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Giugno 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Veramente per farselo rialzare ha menato lui. Ma prescindendo questo, chiamalo come ti pare. Per me sbagli, ognuno può tranquillamente raccontare le sue idee senza doversi beccare insulti. Anche perchè sempre secondo me, stai forzando i concetti che lui ha espresso. E ribadisco, sono lontanissimo dal suo modo di pensare e agire.


Non proprio. Abbiamo una costituzione e delle leggi. E gradirei fossero rispettate.
Qui non si può bestemmiare, giusto?
Non si possono fare dichiarazioni offensive verso etnie e religioni o orientamenti sessuali.
Gradirei fosse fatto altrettanto sui generi.


----------



## perplesso (1 Giugno 2016)

Divì ha detto:


> Quoto e condivido. Buon giorno a tutti e manteniamo la calma. Rinnovo la speranza che @_luomo_ torni a riprenderi il suo 3d


rimettere in carreggiata il 3d non è più possibile.   possiamo invitare luomo ad aprirne uno nuovo per aggiornarci, se vuole, sulla sua situazione.


----------



## Nicka (1 Giugno 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> Cazzo devo dire ragazzi io tra *le dita troppo grosse* e il cell troppo piccoli mi sto deprimendo.


:diavoletto:


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Giugno 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> Fuoco eterno della mia passione,sei tu o scopro di aver risposto a Skorpio?


Stavolta hai quotato giusto 
Se avessi quotato skorpio già te lo ritrovavi accanto a farti gli occhi dolci


----------



## Skorpio (1 Giugno 2016)

*...*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non proprio. Abbiamo una costituzione e delle leggi. E gradirei fossero rispettate.
> Qui non si può bestemmiare, giusto?
> Non si possono fare dichiarazioni offensive verso etnie e religioni o orientamenti sessuali.
> Gradirei fosse fatto altrettanto sui generi.


Sbri.. Posso segnalati sommessamente che secondo me qualche donna qui dentro zitta zitta , ma forse apprezza?

Non possiamo stabilire una sensibilità universalmente "giusta"

E io lo dico bada bene essendo CON TE in ogni tua sensazione di disgusto


----------



## sarastro (1 Giugno 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Io non mi capacito di chi continui a dargli corda.
> Purtroppo non credo che provochi. *E' proprio cosi*.


Sì.


----------



## Nicka (1 Giugno 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Eh no, porca troia. Non l'avrai letto tu che sei un uomo l'insulto.
> Ma io che sono donna, in quanto donna, se un uomo dice che per lui la donna è una proprietà, un oggetto che usa per verificare se ancora gli si drizza, una cosa che se gliela portano via o gliela sporcano può buttare dopo aver giustamente punito chi gliel'ha sporcata o portata via, io uso la parola PORCO.
> Perchè questi sono uomini che vedono le donne come un animale da cortile, ed io da animali da cortile li tratto.
> Non so se mi sono spiegata: gli insulti peggiori non sono quelli fatti con le parole, ma con il disprezzo nelle azioni.
> ...


A parte quotarti...
Io non capisco cosa ci sia di così tanto complicato da non riuscire a comprendere un paio di concetti...
Se c'è stata una levata di scudi da parte di diverse donne un qualcosa vorrà pur dire...


----------



## Nobody (1 Giugno 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non proprio. Abbiamo una costituzione e delle leggi. E gradirei fossero rispettate.
> Qui non si può bestemmiare, giusto?
> Non si possono fare dichiarazioni offensive verso etnie e religioni o orientamenti sessuali.
> Gradirei fosse fatto altrettanto sui generi.


e sui vegani no? Seriamente, vede le donne (e anche gli uomini se per questo, io in quanto tale mi dovrei sentire offeso ma capisco che anche tu non veda gli insulti al genere maschile) in un certo modo, ma non scrive niente di direttamente offensivo. Infatti alcune donne ci hanno discusso tranquillamente. Quindi mi pare che il problema in questo caso sia tuo. Vuoi contraddirlo? Scrivi nel merito. Vuoi insultarlo? Ok, fai pure. Ma lasciamo perdere la costituzione...


----------



## Nicka (1 Giugno 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> e sui vegani no? Seriamente, vede le donne (e anche gli uomini se per questo, io in quanto tale mi dovrei sentire offeso ma capisco che anche tu non veda gli insulti al genere maschile) in un certo modo, ma non scrive niente di direttamente offensivo. Infatti alcune donne ci hanno discusso tranquillamente. Quindi mi pare che il problema in questo caso sia tuo. Vuoi contraddirlo? Scrivi nel merito. Vuoi insultarlo? Ok, fai pure. Ma lasciamo perdere la costituzione...


Io i vegani non li capisco, ma li rispetto...diciamo che tanti di loro invece si permettono di dare a me dell'assassina stronza e indegna. Me ne sto per i fatti miei, ma ho letto delle robe allucinanti sulle quali sorvolo perchè davvero siamo ai limiti del paranormale e dell'instabilità mentale.


----------



## sarastro (1 Giugno 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> a me è venuto in mente proprio il contrario. Se non piace, basta chiudere l'account, come pare sia prassi.
> 
> ...


Grazie mille, ciao.


----------



## Nobody (1 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io i vegani non li capisco, ma li rispetto...diciamo che tanti di loro invece si permettono di dare a me dell'assassina stronza e indegna. Me ne sto per i fatti miei, ma ho letto delle robe allucinanti sulle quali sorvolo perchè davvero siamo ai limiti del paranormale e dell'instabilità mentale.


Pure io li rispetto... a dir la verità mi va che ognuno possa dire la sua, finchè lo fa tranquillamente. Poi posso non condividere affatto, ma quello è un altro discorso.
I vegani possono mangiare ciò che preferiscono, se anche loro sono d'accordo che pure io lo faccia. A loro l'insalata, a me la bistecca


----------



## sarastro (1 Giugno 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Giusto per prendere posizione: condivido (farfalla non sei sola). Mi pare di aver letto anche un *"quella zoccola"* come definizione della traditrice del nostro nuovo eroe...sbaglio o si stava meglio quando si stava peggio?:rotfl:


Se leggi con calma gli scambi tra me e Ipazia, vedi che il "quella zoccola" è uno scherzo bonario e per nulla aggressivo (Ipazia aveva detto di sè che ogni tanto le viene voglia di "far la zoccola", e ci abbiamo scherzato su). 
La storia che ho raccontato risale a quasi trent'anni fa. Per quanto tu mi possa credere cattivo, ammetterai che forse non mi brucia più. A
ggiungo per la cronaca che vent'anni dopo (come in Dumas) ho incontrato per caso la ragazza di cui ho parlato (quella zoccola) e abbiamo parlato a lungo, affettuosamente (no, non abbiamo scopato). E' sposata, ha tre figli, mi pare che le vada abbastanza bene e ne sono contento.


----------



## Ecate (1 Giugno 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> E comunque fate tanto i pacifisti, la morale sulla violenza.
> 
> Tanti indignati son traditori. Ma sapete che tradire è la forma di violenza estrema? Tradire che vi ama, chi si fida di voi, chi aspetta che torniate a casa per un bacio o un abbraccio.
> 
> ...


Falcor io sono poco d'accordo con te e mai vorrei che qualcuno ritenesse sporcarsi l'interagire con te.


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Giugno 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Eh no, porca troia. Non l'avrai letto tu che sei un uomo l'insulto.
> Ma io che sono donna, in quanto donna, se un uomo dice che per lui la donna è una proprietà, un oggetto che usa per verificare se ancora gli si drizza, una cosa che se gliela portano via o gliela sporcano può buttare dopo aver giustamente punito chi gliel'ha sporcata o portata via, io uso la parola PORCO.
> Perchè questi sono uomini che vedono le donne come un animale da cortile, ed io da animali da cortile li tratto.
> Non so se mi sono spiegata: gli insulti peggiori non sono quelli fatti con le parole, ma con il disprezzo nelle azioni.
> ...


Ma no non vedo cosa c'è da affossare però se mi spiegate chi tra le donne ha fatto la ola a [MENTION=6746]sarastro[/MENTION] 
Io non uso la parola porco nemmeno con chi mi ha insultata direttamente al limite posso usare la parola coglione se ricevo offese dirette o suggerire cordialmente un passaggio da uno psicoterapeuta  perché non mi interessa nemmeno prevaricare ma far capire.. 
Se il mio (parlo per me) limite è di aver tenuto aperto il dialogo ieri con [MENTION=6746]sarastro[/MENTION].. Si ho dei limiti evidentemente ma sai per lavoro mi è toccato discutere con dei camorristi che mentre discutevamo paventavano un mio repentino decesso sicché si vede che sono abituata a discutereandiscutereanche in situazioni estreme... Appunto... Chiedo venia a chi delle signore si è sentita offesa


----------



## Nicka (1 Giugno 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Pure io li rispetto... a dir la verità mi va che ognuno possa dire la sua, finchè lo fa tranquillamente. Poi posso non condividere affatto, ma quello è un altro discorso.
> I vegani possono mangiare ciò che preferiscono, se anche loro sono d'accordo che pure io lo faccia. A loro l'insalata, a me la bistecca


Io credo che qui dentro tutti abbiano la possibilità di dire la propria, ma come appunto in tutte le cose ci sta chi è in disaccordo e lo esprime a modo suo.
Per quanto mi riguarda sono decisamente in disaccordo su diverse cose espresse in questo thread e l'ho fatto presente a modo mio, detto ciò sai perfettamente che conosco certi ambienti e non mi stupisce affatto un certo modo di ragionare che per fortuna non appartiene a tutti.
Poi nessuno dice che un uomo che si vede tradito non possa pensare a quanta soddisfazione può dare menare l'altro, nessuno ha mai detto questo, ma è il mettere al centro del proprio mondo i genitali che a me fa cadere le braccia. Davvero. Questo ragionamento fallocentrico non incontra i miei gusti...e credo non incontri i gusti di molte persone.
Dico ciò giusto per rimarcare il punto della questione, poi se da ciò vengono fuori spunti ben venga.


----------



## Ecate (1 Giugno 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> a me è venuto in mente proprio il contrario. Se non piace, basta chiudere l'account, come pare sia prassi.
> 
> ...


In che senso il contrario?
Se ti riferisci a me non ho mai detto che fosse giusto sospendere l'account di JB ma che anche se uno se ne va sbattendo la porta è giusto che possa comunque ritornare, mettendoci la faccia


----------



## sarastro (1 Giugno 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non ho letto tutto, anche perché non m'interessa più di tanto.
> Però, attenzione, la vera violenza è quando si sa che la propria forza è superiore al nostro avversario e si sfrutta l'occasione. Non mi sembra di aver letto questo. Anzi. Una volta che si è reso conto, non ha sfruttato la sua supremazia.
> ...


Grazie. Sì, la vedo così anche io. Per precisare: avevo una gran voglia di sfasciarlo, se fosse stato all'altezza ci avrei provato con tutto il cuore. Quando mi sono accorto che proprio non ce la faceva, nella mia testa sono successe due cose, una nobile e una ignobile (non so le percentuali, a pensar male si fa peccato ma ci si indovina spesso). 

Nobile: "Non sa difendersi, sfasciarlo è una vigliaccheria, dagli un ricordino e lascia perdere."

Ignobile: "E' terrorizzato [_giustamente, al posto suo sarei stato terrorizzato anch'io: aveva di fronte un avversario incazzato come una pantera che non era assolutamente in grado di affrontare, come se io incontrassi Tyson dopo avergli scopato & piantato la sorellina prediletta_] sa che se voglio lo sfascio, è in mia balia e che posso sfasciarlo quando voglio non se lo dimentica finchè campa, lascio perdere, tanto il segno gliel'ho già lasciato".

Cerco di essere sincero. A volte non escono i pensierini di Madre Teresa.


----------



## sienne (1 Giugno 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> In che senso il contrario?
> Se ti riferisci a me non ho mai detto che fosse giusto sospendere l'account di JB ma che anche se uno se ne va sbattendo la porta è giusto che possa comunque ritornare, mettendoci la faccia



Ciao

no, non mi riferivo a te. Ma seguendo un certo ragionamento ... 
Ed infatti, il termine al contrario non ci sta, ho iniziato pensando ad un'altra cosa, poi ho seguito un'altra ... 

Per il resto, concordo ... 


sienne


----------



## sarastro (1 Giugno 2016)

danny ha detto:


> A proposito di culture diverse...
> Molti anni fa mi trovavo in Calabria e mi piaceva una ragazza.
> Avevo intuito di essere ricambiato, per cui pensavo, da buon _nordico_, di uscire con lei e tutto il resto.
> Come normalmente si fa dalle nostre parti, qui al _nord_.
> ...


Bel racconto. Aggiungerei soltanto che il conformismo non ce l'hanno solo loro: ce l'abbiamo pure noi, eccome se ce lo abbiamo...


----------



## Heathcliff (1 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> :diavoletto:


Diavoletto lo sai che ho le dita grosse perché ho le mani grandi e ho le mani grandi perché vanno d'accordo con le braccia. ..


----------



## sarastro (1 Giugno 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Ok, ora entriamo nel merito, e mi sta benissimo
> Ci sono uomini, che non possono capire ed ammettere che la "fidanzatina" ha una volontà sua, diversa dalla loro. Uso il termine fidanzatina, perchè sono rimasti gonadicamente al livello adolescenziale... hanno i brufoli virtuali. Non ce la fanno proprio ad arrivare al semplice concetto che quella "cosa" bionda (o mora) le cosa che faceva a loro ora le fa ad un altro (magari pure di nascosto). E' una coltellata all'orgoglio di maschio, una cannonata sul loro concetto di onore.
> E cosa succede? Nei casi tragici (e per fortuna relativamente  rari) eliminano il problema, la fonte del loro dolore... danno fuco, strangolano.
> Lo sanno che andranno in galera dopo? Neanche ci pensano, l'importante è eliminare quella ferita che non li fa più vivere tranquilli.
> ...


Complimenti al tuo amico del piano di sotto, uno dei pochi illuministi della sua specie


----------



## Nobody (1 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io credo che *qui dentro tutti abbiano la possibilità di dire la propria, ma come appunto in tutte le cose ci sta chi è in disaccordo e lo esprime a modo suo.*
> Per quanto mi riguarda sono decisamente in disaccordo su diverse cose espresse in questo thread e l'ho fatto presente a modo mio, detto ciò sai perfettamente che conosco certi ambienti e non mi stupisce affatto un certo modo di ragionare che per fortuna non appartiene a tutti.
> Poi nessuno dice che un uomo che si vede tradito non possa pensare a quanta soddisfazione può dare menare l'altro, nessuno ha mai detto questo, ma è il mettere al centro del proprio mondo i genitali che a me fa cadere le braccia. Davvero. Questo ragionamento fallocentrico non incontra i miei gusti...e credo non incontri i gusti di molte persone.
> Dico ciò giusto per rimarcare il punto della questione, poi se da ciò vengono fuori spunti ben venga.


eh no nicka, qui si trattava di altro... meravigliarsi o peggio, che qualcuno osasse parlare con lui. Addirittura delle donne, poi... che gli uomini si sa, non vedono gli insulti rivolti al genere femminile. Ma una donna... Oh  M Y  G O D! 
Ha risposto benissimo fiammetta più su.


----------



## kikko64 (1 Giugno 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> sullo stesso concetto si fonda se non sei più mia non sarai di nessun altro che tanto riempie le pagine di cronaca da far pensare che spesso sarebbe meglio invece di avere una porta blindata avere una porta antipanico in modo che le donne possano scappare. Io mi sto sentendo, cara Rosa, piuttosto in imbarazzo in quanto uomo civile a leggere questa apologia di violenza e di reato. Chiedo se sono il solo.
> 
> P.s. scusa Ross ma davvero quando scrivo mentre cammino sono un disastro
> 
> Cazzo però io avevo quotato Ross giuro.


No non sei solo ... verde.


----------



## Nobody (1 Giugno 2016)

sarastro ha detto:


> Complimenti al tuo amico del piano di sotto, uno dei pochi illuministi della sua specie


non è cattivo, me l'hanno disegnato così


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Giugno 2016)

Divì ha detto:


> Quoto e condivido. Buon giorno a tutti e manteniamo la calma. Rinnovo la speranza che [MENTION=6744]luomo[/MENTION] torni a riprenderi il suo 3d


Stupendo intervento.
Me lo auguro di cuore.


----------



## kikko64 (1 Giugno 2016)

sarastro ha detto:


> Complimenti al tuo amico del piano di sotto, uno dei pochi illuministi della sua specie


Allora ce ne sono almeno due.


----------



## Nobody (1 Giugno 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma no non vedo cosa c'è da affossare però se mi spiegate chi tra le donne ha fatto la ola a @_sarastro_
> Io non uso la parola porco nemmeno con chi mi ha insultata direttamente al limite posso usare la parola coglione se ricevo offese dirette o suggerire cordialmente un passaggio da uno psicoterapeuta  perché non mi interessa nemmeno prevaricare ma far capire..
> Se il mio (parlo per me) limite è di aver tenuto aperto il dialogo ieri con @_sarastro_.. Si ho dei limiti evidentemente ma sai per lavoro mi è toccato discutere con dei camorristi che mentre discutevamo paventavano un mio repentino decesso sicché si vede che sono abituata a discutereandiscutereanche in situazioni estreme... Appunto... Chiedo venia a chi delle signore si è sentita offesa


meriteresti uno smeraldo, ma devo limitarmi al :up:


----------



## Skorpio (1 Giugno 2016)

*...*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Stupendo intervento.
> Me lo auguro di cuore.


Di la verità Chiara..
Non fai che pensare a Luomo da quando lo hai letto.. 

Passione o ammore proprio..?


----------



## Divì (1 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> rimettere in carreggiata il 3d non è più possibile.   possiamo invitare luomo ad aprirne uno nuovo per aggiornarci, se vuole, sulla sua situazione.


Ma magari, io lo sto citando a ogni spron battuto ma [MENTION=6744]luomo[/MENTION] non riemerge ..... peccato.


----------



## sarastro (1 Giugno 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Perchè mi piace leggere i punti di vista di uno completamente diverso da me  Non me ne frega niente se è uomo omuncolo o pitecantropo, finchè si confronta in maniera tranquilla. Se poi è intelligente e sa argomentare, mi interessa... anche se non dovessi condividere nessuna delle sue idee.
> Resta il fatto che stiamo facendo una discussione sul nulla...* io mi concentrerei sul traditore albanese, che quando ha visto la mala parata è scappato col mig ed è venuto a far soldi qui da noi, abbandonando i compaesani nella merda *:carneval:


Questo è davvero scortese, sleale e anche offensivo, per lui e pure per me che sono amico suo. Non ti invito a metterti nei panni di uno che si trova in situazioni delle quali, evidentemente, non sai niente: perchè da quel che scrivi, dimostri di non esserne capace. 
Non me la prendo se si qualifica me di fascista, omuncolo, pitecantropo o bestione. Me la prendo invece, e sul serio, se si dà del traditore a un amico mio. Se sei una persona minimamente decente, rileggi quel che hai scritto e scusati, una sciocchezza anche grave può scappare a tutti, ci si scusa e la cosa finisce lì. 
Se invece insisti, saluto te, questo forum (mi spiace, ci sono persone simpatiche) e ciao.
Se poi preferisci fare due chiacchiere di persona, visto che a quanto capisco pratichi un'arte marziale, sono qua a tua disposizione, ti fai dare la mia mail dagli amministratori e prendiamo appuntamento alla prima occasione.


----------



## Nicka (1 Giugno 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> eh no nicka, qui si trattava di altro... meravigliarsi o peggio, che qualcuno osasse parlare con lui. Addirittura delle donne, poi... che gli uomini si sa, non vedono gli insulti rivolti al genere femminile. Ma una donna... Oh  M Y  G O D!
> Ha risposto benissimo fiammetta più su.


Bè oddio, io mi meraviglio di ben altro a dire il vero...poi sai quante ne sono state dette a me e nessuno che si è meravigliato...:rotfl:quindi non è tanto quello, per me vale il discorso del discutere fino al punto che si vuole, se qualcuno trova disdicevole quello che Sarastro dice lo ignorerà, ci sarà qualcuno che lo esalterà, ci saranno altri che ignoreranno bellamente i suoi interventi e ci sarà chi lo manderà affanculo. Insomma, tutto come sempre...


----------



## sienne (1 Giugno 2016)

sarastro ha detto:


> Grazie. Sì, la vedo così anche io. Per precisare: avevo una gran voglia di sfasciarlo, se fosse stato all'altezza ci avrei provato con tutto il cuore. Quando mi sono accorto che proprio non ce la faceva, nella mia testa sono successe due cose, una nobile e una ignobile (non so le percentuali, a pensar male si fa peccato ma ci si indovina spesso).
> 
> Nobile: "Non sa difendersi, sfasciarlo è una vigliaccheria, dagli un ricordino e lascia perdere."
> 
> ...



Ciao

apprezzo la tua sincerità. Facilita enormemente lo scambio di idee. Si arriva subito al nocciolo. 

Per il resto, in effetti è quello che ho percepito leggendoti. E non mi sembra che sia usare violenza, nel senso che intendo io. 


sienne


----------



## Nobody (1 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Bè oddio, io mi meraviglio di ben altro a dire il vero...poi sai quante ne sono state dette a me e nessuno che si è meravigliato...:rotfl:quindi non è tanto quello, per me vale il discorso del discutere fino al punto che si vuole, se qualcuno trova disdicevole quello che Sarastro dice lo ignorerà, ci sarà qualcuno che lo esalterà, ci saranno altri che ignoreranno bellamente i suoi interventi e ci sarà chi lo manderà affanculo. *Insomma, tutto come sempre.*..


----------



## Nocciola (1 Giugno 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Prima di tutto, cosa penserei di mia figlia... mi meraviglierei parecchio, visto che ha ben chiaro che nessuno deve considerarla una cosa. Se le facesse del male in qualsiasi modo, fisico o morale, interverrei.
> 
> Ora ti spiego, è molto semplice... non difendo le sue idee, se leggi mi sa che sono uno dei pochissimi che le ha criticate in maniera dura. Semplicemente non lo insulto perchè le esprime.
> Pensavo che fosse ben chiaro.


Mi é chiarissimo.
Estremizzando è come dire che non posso insyltare un pedifilo solo perché esprime le sue idee.
O un assassino 
O un violebto in genere


----------



## Nocciola (1 Giugno 2016)

sarastro ha detto:


> Sì.


Vanne fiero


----------



## Nicka (1 Giugno 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi é chiarissimo.
> Estremizzando è come dire che non posso insyltare un pedifilo solo perché esprime le sue idee.
> O un assassino
> O un violebto in genere


Farfie, in effetti questo è estremizzare a un livello esagerato dai...


----------



## Falcor (1 Giugno 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi é chiarissimo.
> Estremizzando è come dire che non posso insyltare un pedifilo solo perché esprime le sue idee.
> O un assassino
> O un violebto in genere


Io sono il re dei paragoni a minchia di cane ma questo è assurdo. Spero te ne renda conto.


----------



## Skorpio (1 Giugno 2016)

*...*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> apprezzo la tua sincerità. Facilita enormemente lo scambio di idee. Si arriva subito al nocciolo.
> 
> ...


Ecco Sienne.. Tu al posto della donna di Sarastro, se lui si fosse direttamente indirizzato a regolare col tuo amante, non ti saresti sentita "svalorizzata" giusto?...


----------



## sienne (1 Giugno 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ecco Sienne.. Tu al posto della donna di Sarastro, se lui si fosse direttamente indirizzato a regolare col tuo amante, non ti saresti sentita "svalorizzata" giusto?...



Ciao

No, infatti. Ma perché leggo che non è perché ha scopato la SUA donna, ma ha toccato il suo nido che sentiva come una cosa sacra da accudire. È un'altra cosa ... 


sienne


----------



## Ross (1 Giugno 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> E comunque fate tanto i pacifisti, la morale sulla violenza.
> 
> Tanti indignati son traditori. Ma sapete che tradire è la forma di violenza estrema? Tradire che vi ama, chi si fida di voi, chi aspetta che torniate a casa per un bacio o un abbraccio.
> 
> ...



Questo è sacrosanto e con tutta probabilità è quanto sfugge alle signorine che dall'alto delle bretelle parlano di duelli, acciaio e pollici non opponibili...


----------



## Nocciola (1 Giugno 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma no non vedo cosa c'è da affossare però se mi spiegate chi tra le donne ha fatto la ola a [MENTION=6746]sarastro[/MENTION]
> Io non uso la parola porco nemmeno con chi mi ha insultata direttamente al limite posso usare la parola coglione se ricevo offese dirette o suggerire cordialmente un passaggio da uno psicoterapeuta  perché non mi interessa nemmeno prevaricare ma far capire..
> Se il mio (parlo per me) limite è di aver tenuto aperto il dialogo ieri con [MENTION=6746]sarastro[/MENTION].. Si ho dei limiti evidentemente ma sai per lavoro mi è toccato discutere con dei camorristi che mentre discutevamo paventavano un mio repentino decesso sicché si vede che sono abituata a discutereandiscutereanche in situazioni estreme... Appunto... Chiedo venia a chi delle signore si è sentita offesa


Non capire e sentirsi offese sono cose diverse. Non capisco chi lo ha fatto ma non mi sento offesa Da questo
Non cambia la mia opinione verso chi ha interagito con lui mi lascia perplessa lo stupirsi che qualcuno lo possa offendere dopo che lui ha ampiamente offeso la categoria donne.


----------



## Nobody (1 Giugno 2016)

sarastro ha detto:


> Questo è davvero scortese, sleale e anche offensivo, per lui e pure per me che sono amico suo. Non ti invito a metterti nei panni di uno che si trova in situazioni delle quali, evidentemente, non sai niente: perchè da quel che scrivi, dimostri di non esserne capace.
> Non me la prendo se si qualifica me di fascista, omuncolo, pitecantropo o bestione. Me la prendo invece, e sul serio, se si dà del traditore a un amico mio. Se sei una persona minimamente decente, rileggi quel che hai scritto e scusati, una sciocchezza anche grave può scappare a tutti, ci si scusa e la cosa finisce lì.
> Se invece insisti, saluto te, questo forum (mi spiace, ci sono persone simpatiche) e ciao.
> Se poi preferisci fare due chiacchiere di persona, visto che a quanto capisco pratichi un'arte marziale, sono qua a tua disposizione, ti fai dare la mia mail dagli amministratori e prendiamo appuntamento alla prima occasione.


Dunque... 
Una persona che ha usufruito dei privilegi di una nazione (un pilota militare è in quella posizione) e che quando le acque si fanno burrascose cambia bandiera, per me è un traditore. La nostra Italia ne ha conosciuti parecchi, in un lontano passato.
Ovviamente non conosco la storia e la situazione personale del singolo, quindi se è stato costretto da fatti contingenti personali e non di tasca o di bandiera, è un altro discorso. Solo in questo caso sarei stato avventato, quando capita lo riconosco. Se era vittima di avvenimenti più grandi di lui, allora l'ho definito in modo sbagliato... sennò per me resta quello che ho scritto, un traditore. La decenza non la stabilisci tu, purtroppo o per fortuna... è un concetto soggettivo, come l'onore.
Per il resto, mi sa che l'unico a praticare qui sono io. Rileggiti sul finale... ma una sciocchezza, come ben dici, può scappare a tutti.


----------



## Nicka (1 Giugno 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Questo è sacrosanto e con tutta probabilità è quanto sfugge alle signorine che dall'alto delle bretelle parlano di duelli, acciaio e pollici non opponibili...


Guarda che lo sdegno è stato anche di donne e uomini traditi.
Così, tanto per dire.


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Giugno 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi é chiarissimo.
> Estremizzando è come dire che non posso insyltare un pedifilo solo perché esprime le sue idee.
> O un assassino
> O un violebto in genere


Farfie se avere interagito con sarastro per te e per altre qui significa che IO giustifico la violenza sulle donne ne prendo atto, mi ritengo offesa, se permetti e vado avanti per la mia strada


----------



## sarastro (1 Giugno 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Dunque...
> Una persona che ha usufruito dei privilegi di una nazione (un pilota militare è in quella posizione) e che quando le acque si fanno burrascose cambia bandiera, per me è un traditore. La nostra Italia ne ha conosciuti parecchi, in un lontano passato.
> Ovviamente non conosco la storia e la situazione personale del singolo, quindi se è stato costretto da fatti contingenti personali e non di tasca o di bandiera, è un altro discorso. Solo in questo caso sarei stato avventato, quando capita lo riconosco. Se era vittima di avvenimenti più grandi di lui, allora l'ho definito in modo sbagliato... sennò per me resta quello che ho scritto, un traditore. La decenza non la stabilisci tu, purtroppo o per fortuna... è un concetto soggettivo, come l'onore.
> Per il resto, mi sa che l'unico a praticare qui sono io. Rileggiti sul finale... ma una sciocchezza, come ben dici, può scappare a tutti.


Sei un vigliacco. Ti saluto. Cordiali saluti agli altri, a te ribadisco che se vuoi parlarne di persona, sono a disposizione.


----------



## sienne (1 Giugno 2016)

sarastro ha detto:


> Sei un vigliacco. Ti saluto. Cordiali saluti agli altri, a te ribadisco che se vuoi parlarne di persona, sono a disposizione.



Ciao

c'è un'altra soluzione meno drastica ... ignorare. Provaci. 


sienne


----------



## Tessa (1 Giugno 2016)

Duello all'alba.
Portate le webcam:carneval:


----------



## Ross (1 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Guarda che lo sdegno è stato anche di donne e uomini traditi.
> Così, tanto per dire.


Ma da parte mia non ci deve essere giudizio o sdegno per nessuno dei due. 

Cerco di comprendere le motivazioni di ogni gesto, anche se a mio danno...sia che si parli di corna, sia che si parli di aggressioni. 

Riconosco ci siano argomenti che non possono essere reintrodotti nella discussione...giudicati dalla storia.
Ma qui non stiamo parlando di pol pot o dei campi di concentramento...parliamo di rabbia che sfocia in violenza. Se ne può parlare o si deve essere censori di chiunque abbia un vissuto diverso dal nostro?


----------



## Nobody (1 Giugno 2016)

sarastro ha detto:


> Sei un vigliacco. Ti saluto. Cordiali saluti agli altri, a te ribadisco che se vuoi parlarne di persona, sono a disposizione.


Detto da uno che prende a ceffoni un povero sfigato, è bizzarro. Per il duello, sorry, ti mando un certificato medico che mi esenta   Saluti.


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Giugno 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> e sui vegani no? Seriamente, vede le donne (e anche gli uomini se per questo, io in quanto tale mi dovrei sentire offeso ma capisco che anche tu non veda gli insulti al genere maschile) in un certo modo, ma non scrive niente di direttamente offensivo. Infatti alcune donne ci hanno discusso tranquillamente. Quindi mi pare che il problema in questo caso sia tuo. Vuoi contraddirlo? Scrivi nel merito. Vuoi insultarlo? Ok, fai pure. Ma lasciamo perdere la costituzione...


Io li vedo gli insulti al genere maschile, come no. Però Nobody è un filino diverso e ti spiego perchè.
Nella cultura Albanese sopra citata(quelli sono uomini) le donne non possono scegliere chi sposare: decidono i genitori.
Le donne non possono uscire da sole.
Le donne devono arrivare vergini al matrimonio e il giorno prima il fidanzato le 'prova' per vedere se sono davvero vergini: in caso contrario, o di dubbio, il fidanzato le può scartare.
Io non disprezzo questa cultura perchè mi rendo conto che è la stessa nostra di un secolo fa.
Come ho già raccontato, mia bisnonna per sposare fu portata al mercato assieme al baule della biancheria e alle vacche da vendere.
Però, porca puttana, in questi ultimi 100 anni noi di fatica ne abbiamo fatta per venirne fuori.
Fatica quotidiana di migliaia di donne che hanno dimostrato sulla loro pelle di avere le stesse potenzialità degli uomini in ogni ambito e di conseguenza gli stessi diritti e pari dignità, compresa mia bisnonna.
Vedo con tanto dispiacere ogni giorno che la strada da fare è ancora lunga, perchè non solo molti uomini continuano a considerarci oggetti o comunque esseri inferiori, privi di volontà propria, senza un raziocinio ed incapaci di sopravvivere senza un uomo, ma rimpiangono i tempi in cui potevano chiuderci in casa come chiudevano il bestiame nella stalla.
Non so se riesco a rendere l'idea di quanto questo non sia solo offensivo, ma che sia una minaccia all'evoluzione della nostra cultura e una minaccia alla nostra dignità.
L'uomo non ha mai smesso di evolversi, tuttavia ancora non riesce a sdoganare completamete due retaggi : l'uso della violenza come soluzione di un problema, eppure la storia insegna che la violenza i problemi li crea e che se bastasse la forza nei consigli di amministrazione avremmo dei gorilla, e il tentativo di dominare la donna.
Questi sono retaggi antichissimi, di quando l'uomo ancora era ominide, non aveva sviluppato linguaggi complessi e soprattutto non aveva la cultura della bellezza.
Perchè la bellezza non è solo quella estetica, ma è anche e soprattutto la bellezza della profondità d'animo, del rispetto, dell'empatia e dell'armonia interiore.
E quando i retaggi si fanno sentire, è un po' come quando ci prende un attacco di dissenteria per strada: dobbiamo soffrire per raggiungere il bagno ed evacuare in modo civile, non possiamo accucciarci per terra.
Anche se il nostro corpo ci urla di farlo.
E quando un uomo ha un attacco di maschioalphite imperante, non importa la causa, dovrebbe, soffrendo, reprimersi perchè è vergognoso considerare la donna una sua proprietà o usare violenza per reclamare il diritto alla propietà stessa, esattamente come farla in mezzo alla strada.


----------



## Nobody (1 Giugno 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Duello all'alba.
> Portate le webcam:carneval:


sono indeciso tra la katana e la 38... :carneval: ma credo che in quanto offeso, la scelta delle armi spetti a lui.


----------



## Ross (1 Giugno 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Detto da uno che prende a ceffoni un povero sfigato, è bizzarro. Per il duello, sorry, ti mando un certificato medico che mi esenta   Saluti.


Se porti gli occhiali sei a posto anche senza certificato medico...   :carneval:


----------



## Nicka (1 Giugno 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> sono indeciso tra la katana e la 38... :carneval: ma credo che in quanto offeso, la scelta delle armi spetti a lui.


Propongo la katana!!!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Giugno 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma no non vedo cosa c'è da affossare però se mi spiegate chi tra le donne ha fatto la ola a @_sarastro_
> Io non uso la parola porco nemmeno con chi mi ha insultata direttamente al limite posso usare la parola coglione se ricevo offese dirette o suggerire cordialmente un passaggio da uno psicoterapeuta  perché non mi interessa nemmeno prevaricare ma far capire..
> Se il mio (parlo per me) limite è di aver tenuto aperto il dialogo ieri con @_sarastro_.. Si ho dei limiti evidentemente ma sai per lavoro mi è toccato discutere con dei camorristi che mentre discutevamo paventavano un mio repentino decesso sicché si vede che sono abituata a discutereandiscutereanche in situazioni estreme... Appunto... Chiedo venia a chi delle signore si è sentita offesa


Fiammetta io non ho detto di nessuna donna che ha fatto la ola, tantomeno mi riferivo ai tuoi interventi.


----------



## Nicka (1 Giugno 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Ma da parte mia non ci deve essere giudizio o sdegno per nessuno dei due.
> 
> Cerco di comprendere le motivazioni di ogni gesto, anche se a mio danno...sia che si parli di corna, sia che si parli di aggressioni.
> 
> ...


Se ne può parlare e si può essere in disaccordo e io posso dire che il ragionamento fallocentrico mi fa schifo.
Così come il ragionamento "donna=oggetto".


----------



## Nobody (1 Giugno 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io li vedo gli insulti al genere maschile, come no. Però Nobody è un filino diverso e ti spiego perchè.
> Nella cultura Albanese sopra citata(quelli sono uomini) le donne non possono scegliere chi sposare: decidono i genitori.
> Le donne non possono uscire da sole.
> Le donne devono arrivare vergini al matrimonio e il giorno prima il fidanzato le 'prova' per vedere se sono davvero vergini: in caso contrario, o di dubbio, il fidanzato le può scartare.
> ...


Allor sbri... condivido quello che scrivi, e infatti in altri termini e senza citare la cultura albanese, ho detto all'incirca le stesse cose pagine fa, nel mio intervento quotato da ban.
Quello che non mi piace è che uno non possa dire queste cose, e debba essere insultato. O peggio, che venga visto male chi parla con lui. Soprattutto se donna. 
Poi ovvio, non mi aspetto reciprocità... a me piace vedere un punto di vista diverso dal mio, lui si incazza perchè per me chi abbandona il forte quando le mura crollano, è un traditore. Non sa accettare un punto di vista diverso dal suo.
Ma vedi, è proprio parlando che viene fuori l'individuo. Pretende uno scontro fisico per una cazzata così, ovviamente non vede la comicità della cosa... e da del vigliacco, invece di ammettere la cazzata. Poi se ne va offeso dal forum.
E' più efficace il tuo porco o l'averci parlato, per qualificarlo?


----------



## Nobody (1 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Propongo la katana!!!!


in effetti più adatta all'atmosfera nipponeggiante


----------



## Nicka (1 Giugno 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Allor sbri... condivido quello che scrivi, e infatti in altri termini e senza citare la cultura albanese, ho detto all'incirca le stesse cose pagine fa, nel mio intervento quotato da ban.
> Quello che non mi piace è che uno non possa dire queste cose, e debba essere insultato. O peggio, che venga visto male chi parla con lui. Soprattutto se donna.
> Poi ovvio, non mi aspetto reciprocità... a me piace vedere un punto di vista diverso dal mio, lui si incazza perchè per me chi abbandona il forte quando le mura crollano, è un traditore. Non sa accettare un punto di vista diverso dal suo.
> Ma vedi, è proprio parlando che viene fuori l'individuo. Pretende uno scontro fisico per una cazzata così, ovviamente non vede la comicità della cosa... e da del vigliacco, invece di ammettere la cazzata. Poi se ne va offeso dal forum.
> E' più efficace il tuo porco o l'averci parlato, per qualificarlo?


Hai ragione, ma per qualcuno si era qualificato prima di subito...


----------



## Ross (1 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Se ne può parlare e si può essere in disaccordo e io posso dire che il ragionamento fallocentrico mi fa schifo.
> Così come il ragionamento "donna=oggetto".


Infatti così va benissimo. 
Ti fa schifo e lo argomenti. 
Sono d'accordo con te o meno...il punto è che neanche l'equazione picchiatore=cavernicolo credo siano un buon punto di partenza per avere un confronto.


----------



## Nicka (1 Giugno 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> in effetti più adatta all'atmosfera nipponeggiante


Voglio diventare un ninja!!!


----------



## Nobody (1 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Hai ragione, ma per qualcuno si era qualificato prima di subito...


pure per me, ero abbastanza fiducioso in un finale del genere, con me o con qualcun altro  Ma mi piace che venga dimostrato dall'interessato.


----------



## Nicka (1 Giugno 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Infatti così va benissimo.
> Ti fa schifo e lo argomenti.
> Sono d'accordo con te o meno...il punto è che neanche l'equazione picchiatore=cavernicolo credo siano un buon punto di partenza per avere un confronto.


Uno che picchia si lascia guidare in maniera inquietante dagli istinti e l'ha spiegato bene Sbriciolata... 
Contando che io capisco più una reazione simile piuttosto che la bieca vendetta di cui si è parlato.
Preferisco i cavernicoli a quelli che pensano di farsi tornare il cazzo duro a suon di sberle...


----------



## Tessa (1 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Hai ragione, ma per qualcuno si era qualificato prima di subito...


Mi hai tolto le parole di bocca
Che dire? Come volevasi dimostrare.


----------



## Nobody (1 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Uno che picchia si lascia guidare in maniera inquietante dagli istinti e l'ha spiegato bene Sbriciolata...
> Contando che io capisco più una reazione simile piuttosto che la bieca vendetta di cui si è parlato.
> *Preferisco i cavernicoli a quelli che pensano di farsi tornare il cazzo duro a suon di sberle*...


e che ne sai di cosa facevano i cavernicoli per farsi venire il cazzo duro...


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Giugno 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Allor sbri... condivido quello che scrivi, e infatti in altri termini e senza citare la cultura albanese, ho detto all'incirca le stesse cose pagine fa, nel mio intervento quotato da ban.
> Quello che non mi piace è che uno non possa dire queste cose, e debba essere insultato. O peggio, che venga visto male chi parla con lui. Soprattutto se donna.
> Poi ovvio, non mi aspetto reciprocità... a me piace vedere un punto di vista diverso dal mio, lui si incazza perchè per me chi abbandona il forte quando le mura crollano, è un traditore. Non sa accettare un punto di vista diverso dal suo.
> Ma vedi, è proprio parlando che viene fuori l'individuo. Pretende uno scontro fisico per una cazzata così, ovviamente non vede la comicità della cosa... e da del vigliacco, invece di ammettere la cazzata. Poi se ne va offeso dal forum.
> E' più efficace il tuo porco o l'averci parlato, per qualificarlo?


tu se vedi uno che caga per strada come lo chiami? Io porco. Non piace porco? Villano mi pareva deboluccio, sicuramente maleducato era pertinente ma non sono una istitutrice svizzera, sciovinista troppo politicizzato, misogino troppo psicologico.
Ci sarebbe stato bene un 'non ti trovi il culo con tutte e due le mani' ma era troppo personalizzato.
Cito un ex, posso? 
quando uno è stronzo, non gli puoi dire che è uno stupidino, gli devi proprio dire che è stronzo.


----------



## Nicka (1 Giugno 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> e che ne sai di cosa facevano i cavernicoli per farsi venire il cazzo duro...


Inseguivano gli pterodattili!!!!


----------



## Nobody (1 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Inseguivano gli pterodattili!!!!


ma quelli volavano :rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (1 Giugno 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> tu se vedi uno che caga per strada come lo chiami? Io porco. Non piace porco? Villano mi pareva deboluccio, sicuramente maleducato era pertinente ma non sono una istitutrice svizzera, sciovinista troppo politicizzato, misogino troppo psicologico.
> Ci sarebbe stato bene un 'non ti trovi il culo con tutte e due le mani' ma era troppo personalizzato.
> Cito un ex, posso?
> quando uno è stronzo, non gli puoi dire che è uno stupidino, gli devi proprio dire che è stronzo.


vabbè dicevo altro... ok, tu preferisci chiamarlo porco, io qui sopra, e non solo qui, amo vedere l'autocertificazione.


----------



## Falcor (1 Giugno 2016)

No ma parliamo di cose serie. Sarastro ha lasciato il forum? 

Manco una settimana me l'avete fatto durare. Colpa vostra pacifisti, ve lo porterete sulla coscienza


----------



## Nobody (1 Giugno 2016)

e comunque se n'è andato per merito mio, anche se non ne avevo l'intenzione... non certo vostro, quindi tessa, sbriciolata, farfalla, ringraziatemi


----------



## Nobody (1 Giugno 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> No ma parliamo di cose serie. Sarastro ha lasciato il forum?
> 
> Manco una settimana me l'avete fatto durare. Colpa vostra pacifisti, ve lo porterete sulla coscienza


si è offeso perchè non ho chiesto scusa, e non ho voluto incrociare le lame


----------



## Tessa (1 Giugno 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> e comunque se n'è andato per merito mio, anche se non ne avevo l'intenzione... non certo vostro, quindi tessa, sbriciolata, farfalla, ringraziatemi


Graaazie Nob


----------



## Nobody (1 Giugno 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Graaazie Nob


preeego Tessa 
Le altre due si facciano sentire... sennò vi mando la mail e fissiamo un incontro :carneval:


----------



## Falcor (1 Giugno 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> e non ho voluto incrociare le lame


Padre anni ad insegnarmi a duellare e svegliatacce all'alba e poi quando puoi dimostrarmi come fare davvero ti tiri indietro. Non si fa


----------



## Nobody (1 Giugno 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Padre anni ad insegnarmi a duellare e svegliatacce all'alba e poi quando puoi dimostrarmi come fare davvero ti tiri indietro. Non si fa


Figlio se vuoi andare, fai pure... ti nomino mio erede e rappresentante del valore di famiglia, vai e mostra ciò che ti ho insegnato sul campo dell'onore


----------



## Tessa (1 Giugno 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> preeego Tessa
> Le altre due si facciano sentire... sennò vi mando la mail e fissiamo un incontro :carneval:


Anche Nika e Bettypage.
Ma con noi è stato tollerante, devo riconoscerglielo. 
Gli uomini d'onore non se la prendono con donne fragili e indifese:carneval:


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Giugno 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> e comunque se n'è andato per merito mio, anche se non ne avevo l'intenzione... non certo vostro, quindi tessa, sbriciolata, farfalla, ringraziatemi


grrrrrraaaaaaazie. flap flap.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Farfie, in effetti questo è estremizzare a un livello esagerato dai...


L'ho scritto
La domanda è quando posso insyltare per un'idea che ritengo allucinante? 
Mi dite da quando posso farlo?


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Giugno 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> preeego Tessa
> Le altre due si facciano sentire... sennò vi mando la mail e fissiamo un incontro :carneval:


io giro spesso con il machete in macchina. Ho anche un decespugliatore, dimmi cosa preferisci.


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Giugno 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Anche Nika e Bettypage.
> Ma con noi è stato tollerante, devo riconoscerglielo.
> Gli uomini d'onore non se la prendono con donne fragili e indifese:carneval:


No Tessa, non le cagano proprio, è diverso.
Sai, discorsi da donne...


----------



## Nicka (1 Giugno 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> preeego Tessa
> Le altre due si facciano sentire... sennò vi mando la mail e fissiamo un incontro :carneval:


Fissalo con me!!!


----------



## ipazia (1 Giugno 2016)

Io sono una delle donne che ha interloquito con sarastro. 

Quoto fiammetta, e nobody. Per tutto il 3d. Scusatemi se non riporto i quote, sarebbe lunghissima. 

Stamattina mi sono svegliata e ho controllato se dialogare mi avesse portato via parti che mi compongono...e...fiuuuu...no no. C'è tutto. :carneval:

Non ho neanche dovuto fare la doccia. Confrontarmi con la diversità, non mi ha resa tanto più diversa da come ero prima....altro fiuuu. :carneval:

Questo per dire, e lo dico da donna violentata che con la violenza ci ha avuto a che fare prima, durante e dopo, visto che la mia reazione è stata andare a rivalermi, che stigmatizzare allontanando non serve ad un cazzo. 

Se non a proteggere se stessi. Da un qualcosa che risuona dentro e si ripercuote fuori, negli insulti, nel verbale e nello scritto. Come se la violenza fosse il segno sul corpo. 

La violenza vive dentro. Ognuno. Poi ce lo si può negare e raccontarsi degli unicorni rosa, di quanto ognuno è buono e giusto. Di quanto si sta dalla parte giusta. Sotto la bandiera giusta. 

E intanto le ragazzette non sanno riconoscere. Gli uomini non sanno riconoscere. 

E si agisce per impulso e di pancia. 

Una delle cose positive che ho imparato dalla violenza è che la sicurezza di non esserne toccati non c'è. Non siamo nel villaggio fatato. Neanche qui in italia. 

E la violenza che esplode, a sberle, a pugni, col fuoco, parte nelle parole e le parole aprtono dalla negazione. Dalla non conoscenza. 

Io non condivido lo stigma. Che mette tutto sotto il tappeto. 

Violenza è un tabù. Non se ne parla. Non la si nomina. Poi esplode però. Fuori controllo. 

Continuare a metterla fuori e lontana, sposta in là il limite dell'educazione al riconoscimento. In se stessi per poter riconoscere fuori. 

Che farò anche la psicologa fastidiosa. Ma se non so vedere dentro di me, non so riconoscere fuori.

Detto questo. La violenza nasce anche nella censura. Nell'accettare le provocazioni, rispondendo con altre provocazioni. Nasce nel giudizio dell'altro. Nasce nel non sapere tenere una posizione pacifica e dialogica di fronte al diverso e al tanto diverso. 

E questo non saper distinguere il comprendere dall'essere a favore è l'altra fonte. 

La violenza nasce nell'ignoranza della violenza. 

O, come i passanti di fronte alla ragazza bruciata, nel voler tenere distanza da tutte quelle situazioni che sono anticipatorie. E che neanche si sanno riconoscere. 

Proprio perchè non si è educati. 

Poi quando il danno è fatto, avanti di stigma e sdegno. 

Che non servono ad un cazzo dopo. 

Sono pronta a scommettere che di campaneli anticipatori ce ne siano stati, e tanti. 
Ne raccolgo ogni volta che parlo con una donna che ha subito violenza di un qualche genere. 

E non li ha visti. Come non li avevo visti io. Ma poi, a posteriori...brillano. E nutrono la vergogna e la colpa. 

E l'incapacità di difendersi. 

Che personalmente mi ha un po rotto il cazzo lo stigmatizzare gli uomini che vedono la donna come proprietà. E ce ne sono tanti. Senza mai voler pensare che se questi uomini trovano le donne da considerare proprietà, è perchè ci sono donne che questo lo accettano. E sono tante. visti i dati. 

E da donna io vedo anche la responsabilità delle donne. 

E da vittima lo dico con forza che quella responsabilità la voglio per me. Perchè riconoscersi nella responsabilità significa uscire dal ruolo di vittima, riprendere potere su se stesse e essere fiere di se stesse. 

E non mi dilungo a spiegare la differenza fra l'assumersi la propria responsabilità nella propria vita, e il senso di colpa in cui spesso le donne annegano dopo essere state forzatamente nel ruolo di vittime. 

Ecco. Stigmatizzare solo gli uomini, educati dalle donne fra l'altro e che stanno con le donne, è tenere le donne nel ruolo di vittime da difendere. 

Se c'è un uomo che considera proprietà una donna c'è una donna che glielo lascia fare. 

Dimenticarselo è solo cercare fuga da una situazione che riguarda la cultura, la storia del nostro paese. 

Che io non dimentico che il paese in cui vivo è un paese che fino alla fine degli anni '90 ha considerato lo stupro un reato contro la morale. 
E ancora ha lì una sentenza della cassazione che dice che una donna coi jeans ha compartecipato alla violenza subita. 
Che ancora sostiene che una donna in minigonna è una che se la cerca. 
E avanti così...


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Giugno 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> L'ho scritto
> La domanda è quando posso insyltare per un'idea che ritengo allucinante?
> Mi dite da quando posso farlo?


quando ti ritieni insultata direi. Come ho fatto io.


----------



## Nicka (1 Giugno 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> L'ho scritto
> La domanda è quando posso insyltare per un'idea che ritengo allucinante?
> Mi dite da quando posso farlo?


Non puoi insultare!!!
È vietato dal regolamento!! 
Cambiamo il regolamento!!


----------



## Nocciola (1 Giugno 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Farfie se avere interagito con sarastro per te e per altre qui significa che IO giustifico la violenza sulle donne ne prendo atto, mi ritengo offesa, se permetti e vado avanti per la mia strada


No Fiammetta é diverso 
Sono io che mi sento di non poter offendere uno che mi ha offeso.
Io ho solo detto che non capisco dove sia l'interesse nel confrontarsi con un uomo così ma se tu (genetico) trovi giusto interagire io trovo giusto insultarlo
Mi é chiarissimo che qui nessuno appoggia la violenza sulle donne.


----------



## Nobody (1 Giugno 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io giro s*pesso con il machete in macchina*. *Ho anche un decespugliatore*, dimmi cosa preferisci.


Spettacolo se ti ferma la polstrada :singleeye:


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Giugno 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io sono una delle donne che ha interloquito con sarastro.
> 
> Quoto fiammetta, e nobody. Per tutto il 3d. Scusatemi se non riporto i quote, sarebbe lunghissima.
> 
> ...


benissimo, prendo atto del pippone e continuerò imperterrita a trattare con disprezzo ogni uomo che con agito o parole mostra disprezzo verso le donne. Magari chissà, a qualcuno qualcosa entra in testa quando vede qualcuna ribellarsi.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Giugno 2016)

30 pagine sono troppe. Diciamo che anche le precedenti non erano interessantissime.
Chi mi fa un riassunto?


----------



## Nicka (1 Giugno 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma quelli volavano :rotfl:


Vuoi mettere l'eccitazione di vedere grossi uccelloni volanti?!


----------



## danny (1 Giugno 2016)

Sarastro se ne è andato, ma solo da qui.
Qui dove in fin dei conti era solo un nick e nessuno aveva la certezza che non recitasse un po' una parte ingigantendo le cose.
Tutti credo siamo consapevoli che su internet è facile spacciarsi per altro rispetto a quello che si è realmente, e in questo appoggio Nobody nell'invito a dar tempo alle persone di svelare se stesse, anche solo per la curiosità di comprendere chi realmente ci sta di fronte.
Ma questa è una mia opinione.
Nella realtà le cose vanno in maniera però diversa e di fronte a una persona che non la pensa propriamente come noi, che è profondamente diversa da noi e che ci offende per quello che pensa, prendere solo una posizione di allontanamento non credo sia utile. Noi dobbiamo portare avanti le nostre idee sempre con il confronto, quando è possibile, perché non ci deve mai abbandonare la speranza che da questo possa nascere qualcosa di positivo.
Perché se Sarastro è solo una persona con delle idee d'antan, ma comunque non priva di cultura per dialogare con chiunque, fuori esistono tante persone, soprattutto di sesso maschile, che hanno idee anche più estreme e un'ignoranza senza limiti.
Gente che non si fa scrupoli a dare fuoco alle ragazze, a uccidere le ex, a toccacciare le bambine in giro, a picchiare  anche gente anziana perché ha osato rimproverare il figlio (episodio della mia gioventù).
Gente di merda diciamo alle quali un'alzata di scudi come quella di oggi fa solo il solletico.
E neppure serve che noi li si ignori perché loro sono lì, nel loro spazio che noi non vogliamo vedere perché ci repelle.
Questo dà loro la forza e lascia le loro vittime sole, almeno fino a quando il delitto non viene compiuto.
Ecco. Io ho questa sensazione. 
Forse in questo rientra la mia storia personale. Il fatto di essere cresciuto in un quartiere degradato di case popolari mi ha fatto nella mia vita più volte sentire quella sensazione di isolamento che si ha quando tutto un blocco viene etichettato in una certa maniera, e tu ci sei dentro, e ti senti un individuo, non un genere, non un etnia, non uno del bronx di una grande città. Perché frasi della gente perbene come "Ci vorrebbe il napalm lì così sistemi tutto" tu te le ricordi. 
Non è un caso che i quartieri popolari siano ai margini e isolati dal resto della città.
Perché è più semplice isolare chi non ci piace piuttosto che sforzarsi di comprenderlo e dargli una possibilità di essere altro. Non è detto che ci si riesca con tutti, ma sicuramente con qualcuno sì.


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Giugno 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Spettacolo se ti ferma la polstrada :singleeye:


ho anche la motosega: o pensano che debba fare una strage o capiscono:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tessa (1 Giugno 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io sono una delle donne che ha interloquito con sarastro.
> 
> Quoto fiammetta, e nobody. Per tutto il 3d. Scusatemi se non riporto i quote, sarebbe lunghissima.
> 
> ...


Nel tuo dialogarci ho letto partecipazione.
E se a maggior ragione hai avuto a che fare con la violenza, e non sei l'unica, non capisco come certi argomenti usati non ti facessero immediatamente rabbrividire, prendere le distanze, o al massimo intavolare un contradditorio.


----------



## ipazia (1 Giugno 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> benissimo, prendo atto del pippone e continuerò imperterrita a trattare con disprezzo ogni uomo che con agito o parole mostra disprezzo verso le donne. Magari chissà, a qualcuno qualcosa entra in testa quando vede qualcuna ribellarsi.


io esprimo la mia opinione. E la esprimo con la mia intensità. 

Mai avuto niente in contrario con l'espressione di opinioni. 

Da parte di tutti. Senza differenze. 

Infatti ieri ho dialogato. 

Senza cambiare la mia posizione. E senza confermare la posizione dell'altro. 

Credo che ognuno, e sottolineo ognuno, sia libero di esprimere ciò che vuole. Definisce se stesso. 

Faccio solo notare che il disprezzo per gli uomini che disprezzano le donne, fa il paio con il disprezzo per le donne che porta gli uomini a sentirsi liberi di considerarle come proprietà. 

La mia posizione a riguardo è segnare il limite. Per me stessa. 

E differenziarmi. 

E lo dico da una che gli uomini li ha disprezzati. Nei fatti e a parole. Per anni. E con quel disprezzo ci si è costruita uno strato di pelle. Levarmelo mi ha fatto bene, finito il dolore. Ma ognuno prende la posizione che più gli somiglia.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Giugno 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> e comunque se n'è andato per merito mio, anche se non ne avevo l'intenzione... non certo vostro, quindi tessa, sbriciolata, farfalla, ringraziatemi


Grazie


----------



## ipazia (1 Giugno 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Nel tuo dialogarci ho letto partecipazione.
> E se a maggior ragione hai avuto a che fare con la violenza, e non sei l'unica, non capisco come certi argomenti usati non ti facessero immediatamente rabbrividire, prendere le distanze, o al massimo intavolare un contradditorio.


Certo che partecipavo. Proprio perchè la violenza la conosco molto bene. 

La mia. E quella che mi circonda. 

E so quale è la mia distanza. 

Non ho bisogno di insultare per definirmi rispetto alla violenza. 
Non ho bisogno di mettere distanza fra me e la violenza. 

E il contraddittorio c'è stato. 

Solo è stato civile. Non aggressivo. E non mirato a sottomettere l'altro. 
Non violento. 

Non mi piace la violenza. 

Non mi piace quando è mia che esce nel mondo. 
E non mi piace quando me la ritrovo addosso. 

MA non mi scanso. E non ne ho paura.


----------



## perplesso (1 Giugno 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io sono una delle donne che ha interloquito con sarastro.
> 
> Quoto fiammetta, e nobody. Per tutto il 3d. Scusatemi se non riporto i quote, sarebbe lunghissima.
> 
> ...


premesso che mi devi una birra perchè mi sono letto tutto il post 

mi sono immaginato tutto il tuo dialogo con Sarastro come se foste a fare i guanti sul ring.   immagine interessante.

anche quello che hai scritto qui è interessante, tranne le ultime righe che come sai mi suonano sempre parecchio provinciali, come se certe cose fossero solo italiane.   e non è così.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Giugno 2016)

Lo spirito e l'energia per prodigarmi per comprendere certe mentalità io non le ho e non ho neanche tempo.
Ci sono cose che è interessante conoscere e capire, altre no, almeno per me.
Comunque non ho avuto la possibilità di leggere tutte queste pagine e tanto meno partecipare.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Giugno 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> preeego Tessa
> Le altre due si facciano sentire... sennò vi mando la mail e fissiamo un incontro :carneval:


L'ho letto dopo ritiro il graZje e aspetto la mail


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Giugno 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> io esprimo la mia opinione. E la esprimo con la mia intensità.
> 
> Mai avuto niente in contrario con l'espressione di opinioni.
> 
> ...


sì sì: ma non eri tu quella che diceva che l'aggressività non va repressa? Non ho represso. Pazienza.
L'amico dei duelli all'alba e delle stragi di amanti così poi le donne imparano, quelle lì che devono stare buone e anche se non le tocco che non fa maschio devono capire cosa sia la paura, non credo che non dormirà stanotte.
E già mi par di respirare aria più pulita.
Sai che mi diceva mio nonno? A ciascuno il suo mestiere e al contadino la carriola.
Io mica faccio la psicologa. Non devo dialogare per mestiere.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Giugno 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì sì: ma non eri tu quella che diceva che l'aggressività non va repressa? Non ho represso. Pazienza.
> L'amico dei duelli all'alba e delle stragi di amanti così poi le donne imparano, quelle lì che devono stare buone e anche se non le tocco che non fa maschio devono capire cosa sia la paura, non credo che non dormirà stanotte.
> E già mi par di respirare aria più pulita.
> Sai che mi diceva mio nonno? A ciascuno il suo mestiere e al contadino la carriola.
> Io mica faccio la psicologa. Non devo dialogare per mestiere.


Riquoto


----------



## Minerva (1 Giugno 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì sì: ma non eri tu quella che diceva che l'aggressività non va repressa? Non ho represso. Pazienza.
> L'amico dei duelli all'alba e delle stragi di amanti così poi le donne imparano, quelle lì che devono stare buone e anche se non le tocco che non fa maschio devono capire cosa sia la paura, non credo che non dormirà stanotte.
> E già mi par di respirare aria più pulita.
> Sai che mi diceva mio nonno? A ciascuno il suo mestiere e al contadino la carriola.
> Io mica faccio la psicologa. Non devo dialogare per mestiere.


libertà sua di dire quello che dice ma libertà pure di chi non lo legge o risponde quello che pensa.


----------



## Nobody (1 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Vuoi mettere l'eccitazione di vedere grossi uccelloni volanti?!


ogni tanto sottovaluto le tue fantasie


----------



## Nicka (1 Giugno 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Certo che partecipavo. Proprio perchè la violenza la conosco molto bene.
> 
> La mia. E quella che mi circonda.
> 
> ...


Chi ti dice che se ne abbia paura?
Magari qui ci sono persone (non ne faccio un discorso di genere ma di persone) che conoscono certi argomenti e hanno conosciuto da vicino la violenza e preferiscono schifare certe cose non per paura, ma perché nella propria vita l'argomento lo hanno già affrontato e toccato con mano. 
Io certe mentalità le conosco benissimo, come conosco benissimo certi ambienti e un uomo che usa violenza su un altro perché si sente depredato della propria virilità (spersonalizzando così la sua donna) non mi fa paura, mi fa schifo..
E vorrei avere la libertà di dirlo e non essere obbligata a colloquiare amabilmente con un soggetto simile.
La libertà, se deve esserci, deve essere per tutti.


----------



## Nicka (1 Giugno 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> ogni tanto sottovaluto le tue fantasie


Sono una piccola pervertita...


----------



## ipazia (1 Giugno 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì sì: ma non eri tu quella che diceva che l'aggressività non va repressa? Non ho represso. Pazienza.
> L'amico dei duelli all'alba e delle stragi di amanti così poi le donne imparano, quelle lì che devono stare buone e anche se non le tocco che non fa maschio devono capire cosa sia la paura, non credo che non dormirà stanotte.
> E già mi par di respirare aria più pulita.
> Sai che mi diceva mio nonno? A ciascuno il suo mestiere e al contadino la carriola.
> Io mica faccio la psicologa. Non devo dialogare per mestiere.


L'importante è saperlo, che è aggressività intendo.

Il pensiero completo, ci terrei a precisarlo, riguarda l'espressione dell'aggressività ma per osservarla, conoscerla, condurla e dominarla nella costruzione di ponti di comunicazione. 

Di solito quel pensiero è anche accompagnato dall'etimologia di aggredire, che significa "avvicinarsi per parlare". 

E lo capisco faccia incazzare. Quel pensiero. 
una volta me ne sentivo aggredita e aggredivo di conseguenza. Come se ogni volta fosse una liberazione di me. 

Ma era con me la guerra. Era a me che dovevo dimostrare di essere libera. Di non essere vittima. 

Io sono contenta di non sentirlo più come minaccioso. Sentire chiaramente che non mi tocca personalmente.
Che sono libera. 

Sciogliere il tabù. E avere contraddittorio con l'idea. Non applicando la stessa dinamica di censura del pensiero che contiene, quando viene dichiarata la proprietà di un' essere da parte di un altro essere. 

Io qui ho scritto, e scrivo per me...l'ho detto più volte, questo è un luogo dell'affetto. E contiene una parte della mia storia. 

La professionalità entra solo come deformazione. E sono ben attenta a che sia così.


----------



## ipazia (1 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Chi ti dice che se ne abbia paura?
> Magari qui ci sono persone (non ne faccio un discorso di genere ma di persone) che conoscono certi argomenti e hanno conosciuto da vicino la violenza e preferiscono schifare certe cose non per paura, ma perché nella propria vita l'argomento lo hanno già affrontato e toccato con mano.
> Io certe mentalità le conosco benissimo, come conosco benissimo certi ambienti e un uomo che usa violenza su un altro perché si sente depredato della propria virilità (spersonalizzando così la sua donna) non mi fa paura, mi fa schifo..
> E vorrei avere la libertà di dirlo e non essere obbligata a colloquiare amabilmente con un soggetto simile.
> La libertà, se deve esserci, deve essere per tutti.


Perchè ti senti inclusa?

Io parlavo di me. Non di te.

Edit: non penso sia una gara fra atteggiamenti giusti e sbagliati. ognuno il suo.
Ma io ho ovviamente una mia posizione. E mi sento di poterla esprimere con tutto il vissuto che l'accompagna. 

Non mi piace la gara fra chi ha conosciuto la violenza. Io spero sempre siano pochi. E ogni volta mi dispiace che siano sempre troppi.


----------



## ipazia (1 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> premesso che mi devi una birra perchè mi sono letto tutto il post
> 
> mi sono immaginato tutto il tuo dialogo con Sarastro come se foste a fare i guanti sul ring.   immagine interessante.
> 
> anche quello che hai scritto qui è interessante, tranne le ultime righe che come sai mi suonano sempre parecchio provinciali, come se certe cose fossero solo italiane.   e non è così.




...non li uso neanche sul tatami, i guantoni...lavoriamo a mani nude. 
Ma l'immagine è interessante e mi piace...ti ringrazio

Lo sono provinciali. Ma ci tengo a ricordarlo ogni volta. 
Mai sostenuto fossero solo italiane. Semplicemente parlavo dell'italia.


----------



## Nobody (1 Giugno 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> L'ho letto dopo ritiro il graZje e aspetto la mail


anche tu amante dei duelli, vedo


----------



## perplesso (1 Giugno 2016)

Sono sinceramente incuriosito dalle reazioni di pancia che ho letto nei confronti di Sarastro.

che piaccia o meno, ci ha portato uno spaccato di mondo.   che esiste.   che non è vero che sia un retaggio del passato, perchè lo stimato villaggio globale non è fatto di gioiosi girotondi cuoriciosi e miniponosi (ciao Ban  ) 

è fatto di mentalità come quella che Sarastro incarna.   e per quanto strano possa sembrarvi, lui ha più possibilità di adattarsi di molti di noi, in un certo mondo che ci aspetta.

se vogliamo confrontarci con determinate culture, occorre avere chiaro che sono il frutto di tradizioni secolari se non millenarie, in cui la donna deve stare al suo posto.

poi sì certo, fa sorridere l'idea che devi menare il ganzo di tua moglie sennò non ti si rizza più.   e so benissimo che è quello il punto debole di tutta una costruzione mentale.   per cui tolto quello, crolla il domino.


ma la sensazione è che non si sia in grado di affrontare, come ha fatto Nobody, il discorso.     e Ipazia (che mi deve una birra  ) ha pienamente ragione quando dice che se certe culture e modi di intendere la donna reggono, è perchè sono confermati da molte donne.    


so di averlo già detto in passato, ma lo ribadisco.    se volete il mondo globale, preparatevi a combattere, perchè chi arriva da fuori, ragiona come l'amico albanese di Sarastro.   e non è molto propenso a trattare su cose che ritiene non negoziabili.


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Giugno 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> L'importante è saperlo, che è aggressività intendo.
> 
> Il pensiero completo, ci terrei a precisarlo, riguarda l'espressione dell'aggressività ma per osservarla, conoscerla, condurla e dominarla nella costruzione di ponti di comunicazione.
> 
> ...


guarda Ipazia, è molto più semplice di tutti questi verbi all'infinito: quando uno fa una cosa che offende o viola o deturpa cose o persone, io non apro un dialogo. Lo accuso di offendere, violare e deturpare, sia che butti una carta per terra sia che sia insultante verso le donne. Soggetto, predicato e complemento. Perchè a me piace farmi capire. E lo faccio a voce alta, perchè è giusto che si debba sentire in imbarazzo ed è giusto che percepisca che non è che dato che lui è un fenomeno può fare e dire cose che il consenso civile ha decretato sbagliate senza che nessuno gli dica un cazzo.
Non c'è, per me, nessun dialogo che possa essere arricchente per me quando l'altra parte non mi considera alla pari.
Io non ho nessun desiderio di dialogare e non pretendo di educare.
Ma gli do uno stop. Perchè vedi, pure io qualche esperienza ce l'ho. Insignificante sicuramente in confronto alle tue, ma la mia esperienza è che se ti fai pecora, il lupo ti si mangia.


----------



## Nicka (1 Giugno 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Perchè ti senti inclusa?
> 
> Io parlavo di me. Non di te.
> 
> ...


Ho fatto un semplice intervento, chiedo scusa se l'ho fatto.


----------



## danny (1 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> Sono sinceramente incuriosito dalle reazioni di pancia che ho letto nei confronti di Sarastro.
> 
> che piaccia o meno, ci ha portato uno spaccato di mondo.   che esiste.   che non è vero che sia un retaggio del passato, perchè lo stimato villaggio globale non è fatto di gioiosi girotondi cuoriciosi e miniponosi (ciao Ban  )
> 
> ...


Senza andare tanto lontano, quel modo di pensare di Sarastro appartiene anche e ancora a noi, solo che non lo vediamo (o non lo vogliamo vedere)in quanto non rientra nella nostra abituale cerchia di frequentazioni.
Ma Sarastro fa solo un po' sorridere, se vogliamo, perché ha (avrebbe) sessant'anni e certe cose sembrano soprattutto antiquate, quasi grottesche, degne di una commedia all'italiana anni 60/70.
Il problema è quando questa mentalità in maniera più estrema vive tra i giovani.
Che si fa?
Li si isola e li si manda affanculo, perché di pancia questa è la reazione che emerge?
Così facendo le idee si estremizzano e soprattutto chi è veramente violento lo diventa ancora di più, perché emarginato da chi pretende di combattere la violenza.
Forse bisognerebbe imparare a mettere le mani nella merda. E dialogare con chi non ci piace.
Nella realtà, intendo, che qui è tutto più semplice.


----------



## Foglia (1 Giugno 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> guarda Ipazia, è molto più semplice di tutti questi verbi all'infinito: quando uno fa una cosa che offende o viola o deturpa cose o persone, io non apro un dialogo. Lo accuso di offendere, violare e deturpare, sia che butti una carta per terra sia che sia insultante verso le donne. Soggetto, predicato e complemento. Perchè a me piace farmi capire. E lo faccio a voce alta, perchè è giusto che si debba sentire in imbarazzo ed è giusto che percepisca che non è che dato che lui è un fenomeno può fare e dire cose che il consenso civile ha decretato sbagliate senza che nessuno gli dica un cazzo.
> *Non c'è, per me, nessun dialogo che possa essere arricchente per me quando l'altra parte non mi considera alla pari.*
> Io non ho nessun desiderio di dialogare e non pretendo di educare.
> Ma gli do uno stop. Perchè vedi, pure io qualche esperienza ce l'ho. Insignificante sicuramente in confronto alle tue, ma la mia esperienza è che se ti fai pecora, il lupo ti si mangia.


Ecco: secondo me qui tu sbagli. Chettefotte di quel che pensa lui di te?


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Giugno 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Senza andare tanto lontano, quel modo di pensare di Sarastro appartiene anche e ancora a noi, solo che non lo vediamo in quanto non rientra nella nostra abituale cerchia di frequentazioni.
> Ma Sarastro fa solo un po' sorridere, se vogliamo, perché ha (avrebbe) sessant'anni e certe cose sembrano soprattutto antiquate, quasi grottesche, degne di una commedia all'italiana anni 60/70.
> Il problema è quando questa mentalità in maniera più estrema vive tra i giovani.
> Che si fa?
> ...


sarebbe già un inizio non dire che culo quando li incontri, per dire.


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Giugno 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ecco: secondo me qui tu sbagli. Chettefotte di quel che pensa lui di te?


allora non è più un dialogo, abbi pazienza.
Un dialogo è un protocollo sincrono, c'è bisogno della risposta perchè esista.


----------



## sienne (1 Giugno 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Senza andare tanto lontano, quel modo di pensare di Sarastro appartiene anche e ancora a noi, solo che non lo vediamo in quanto non rientra nella nostra abituale cerchia di frequentazioni.
> Ma Sarastro fa solo un po' sorridere, se vogliamo, perché ha (avrebbe) sessant'anni e certe cose sembrano soprattutto antiquate, quasi grottesche, degne di una commedia all'italiana anni 60/70.
> Il problema è quando questa mentalità in maniera più estrema vive tra i giovani.
> Che si fa?
> ...



Ciao

quoto 

Inoltre, un conto è cercare uno scambio con la prima generazione, un'altro con la seconda o la tersa e ecc. 

Sono di seconda generazione. Non porto la mentalità dei miei genitori, neanche a livello evoluto di oggi, ma una miscela con un percorso di socializzazione del paese in qui vivo. E non è stato facile. Ma ho ricevuto molto sostegno ad unire i vari mondi ... non è utopia. 


sienne


----------



## perplesso (1 Giugno 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Senza andare tanto lontano, quel modo di pensare di Sarastro appartiene anche e ancora a noi, solo che non lo vediamo (o non lo vogliamo vedere)in quanto non rientra nella nostra abituale cerchia di frequentazioni.
> Ma Sarastro fa solo un po' sorridere, se vogliamo, perché ha (avrebbe) sessant'anni e certe cose sembrano soprattutto antiquate, quasi grottesche, degne di una commedia all'italiana anni 60/70.
> Il problema è quando questa mentalità in maniera più estrema vive tra i giovani.
> Che si fa?
> ...


tra i giovani per quel che mi consta di notare, più che un senso di proprietà della donna (ma vale il discorso anche a parti inverse, eh) vedo un'incapacità di accettare e metabolizzare un NO.

vedo ragazzi che hanno avuto sempre tutto e di più di tutto senza faticare,soffrire e soprattutto senza mai sentirsi dire NO.   più o meno motivato, ma NO:

e quando si trovano di fronte al NO, sclerano.     


dialogare con persone a veramente infilerei un metro di acciaio nel collo, per tanti motivi che non sto qui ad elencare, lo devo fare quasi ogni giorno.   è pesante,stancante,difficile e spesso non da manco frutti.

però tocca farlo.     tenendo presente che ci sono delle situazioni in cui non c'è dialogo che tenga.   
e da lì ripartirebbe tutto il discorso sulla violenza etc....etc.....


----------



## Nobody (1 Giugno 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> allora non è più un dialogo, abbi pazienza.
> Un dialogo* è un protocollo sincrono*, c'è bisogno della risposta perchè esista.


ti occupi di protocolli di comunicazione?


----------



## Foglia (1 Giugno 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> allora non è più un dialogo, abbi pazienza.
> Un dialogo è un protocollo sincrono, c'è bisogno della risposta perchè esista.


Sicura? Quante volte si dialoga pensando di essere in qualche modo, non dico superiori, ma nella ragione. Ma magari si è consapevoli che esistono altri punti di vista. Pure io sono inorridita a leggere quello di sarastro. Ma non è stato francamente "inutile" ascoltare cosa "lampa" nella testa di certe persone. Che sono del nostro mondo, che lo si voglia o meno


----------



## ipazia (1 Giugno 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> guarda Ipazia, è molto più semplice di tutti questi verbi all'infinito: quando uno fa una cosa che offende o viola o deturpa cose o persone, io non apro un dialogo. Lo accuso di offendere, violare e deturpare, sia che butti una carta per terra sia che sia insultante verso le donne. Soggetto, predicato e complemento. Perchè a me piace farmi capire. E lo faccio a voce alta, perchè è giusto che si debba sentire in imbarazzo ed è giusto che percepisca che non è che dato che lui è un fenomeno può fare e dire cose che il consenso civile ha decretato sbagliate senza che nessuno gli dica un cazzo.
> Non c'è, per me, nessun dialogo che possa essere arricchente per me quando l'altra parte non mi considera alla pari.
> Io non ho nessun desiderio di dialogare e non pretendo di educare.
> Ma gli do uno stop. Perchè vedi, pure io qualche esperienza ce l'ho. Insignificante sicuramente in confronto alle tue, ma la mia esperienza è che se ti fai pecora, il lupo ti si mangia.


Sono approcci. 

Io mi esprimo come mi esprimo per me stessa. 

Accusare senza che dall'altra parte ci sia lo spazio per ricevere accusa e quindi sentire imbarazzo o vergogna non lo trovo funzionale. Per me. 

E a me non porta comunque niente. 

Poi capisco che si possa avere il bisogno di insorgere. Mica lo critico. 

Io sto criticando il criticare i diversi modi di porsi. Come se ce ne fosse uno secondo cui allinearsi. 
E io non mi allineo. 

Non mi appartiene. 

Quanto all'essere considerata o meno pari dall'altro, non mi tocca più di tanto. 

Definisce l'altro. non me. Io so dove sono. Rispetto a me stessa e rispetto al mondo. 

Quanto al farsi pecora...a volte è proprio non dover dimostrare di essere lupo perchè lo si è semplicemente, e lasciare all'altro il suo sguardo, che non riconosce, a fare la differenza.


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Giugno 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Sicura? Quante volte si dialoga pensando di essere in qualche modo, non dico superiori, ma nella ragione. Ma magari si è consapevoli che esistono altri punti di vista. Pure io sono inorridita a leggere quello di sarastro. Ma non è stato francamente "inutile" ascoltare cosa "lampa" nella testa di certe persone. Che sono del nostro mondo, che lo si voglia o meno


Foglia, che il mondo sia pieno di imbecilli, io ne ho contezza.
Che il mondo sia pieno di arroganti, ignoranti, violenti, io ne ho contezza.
E ho contezza che non li posso educare tutti, non li posso convertire tutti.
Mi limito pertanto a non accompagnarmici quando posso e a dar loro uno stop quando passano i miei paletti.


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Giugno 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> ti occupi di protocolli di comunicazione?


ho fatto anche questo


----------



## Skorpio (1 Giugno 2016)

*...*



perplesso ha detto:


> Sono sinceramente incuriosito dalle reazioni di pancia che ho letto nei confronti di Sarastro.
> 
> che piaccia o meno, ci ha portato uno spaccato di mondo.   che esiste.   che non è vero che sia un retaggio del passato, perchè lo stimato villaggio globale non è fatto di gioiosi girotondi cuoriciosi e miniponosi (ciao Ban  )
> 
> ...


La mia reazione di pancia... È traslata su un concetto, che passa tra chi se ne va e chi resta.. Ma il concetto e il filone è unico. E riguarda la sfera dei principi, dei sentimenti.. 

E delle contraddizioni che albergano in ciascuno di noi, se si vuole...

E vale per tutti, ripeto..

E il concetto è: chi non "sente" come me non può "vivere" accanto a me

Da qui.. Chi si alza, chi esce, chi resta, chi minaccia, chi chiede, chi offende, chi resiste....

Sono tutti aspetti più che secondari.

Traslo questo principio nella nostra società di oggi, e di domani, con tutte le complessità che avrà

E mi chiedo ingenuamente: cosa ci aspetta?...,........


----------



## ipazia (1 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ho fatto un semplice intervento, chiedo scusa se l'ho fatto.


Rispondevo alla tua domanda ad inizio del tuo post, nicka. 

Ribadendo che io esprimo me. In ogni mio intervento.


----------



## Nobody (1 Giugno 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sono approcci.
> 
> Io mi esprimo come mi esprimo per me stessa.
> 
> ...


Quoto.


----------



## Nobody (1 Giugno 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> La mia reazione di pancia... È traslata su un concetto, che passa tra chi se ne va e chi resta.. Ma il concetto e il filone è unico. E riguarda la sfera dei principi, dei sentimenti..
> 
> E delle contraddizioni che albergano in ciascuno di noi, se si vuole...
> 
> ...


... e il cielo è sempre più blu


----------



## banshee (1 Giugno 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Senza andare tanto lontano, quel modo di pensare di Sarastro appartiene anche e ancora a noi, solo che non lo vediamo (o non lo vogliamo vedere)in quanto non rientra nella nostra abituale cerchia di frequentazioni.
> Ma Sarastro fa solo un po' sorridere, se vogliamo, perché ha *(avrebbe)* sessant'anni e certe cose sembrano soprattutto antiquate, quasi grottesche, degne di una commedia all'italiana anni 60/70.
> Il problema è quando questa mentalità in maniera più estrema vive tra i giovani.
> Che si fa?
> ...


quoto il neretto, sinceramente credo sia molto più giovane di quanto dice. ma ciò non è rilevante.

sul fatto che possa appartenere anche a noi, ne sono convinta. se esistono uomini lasciati che ammazzano le ex, di sicuro non le reputano persone pensanti e senzienti e soprattutto libere di scegliere, e libere anche di andarsene. e di non essere più legate a loro.

e 9 uomini su 10 con cui NELLA REALTA' (non parlo di voi qui, parlo di me e mie esperienze di vita) ho avuto modo di parlare della violenza sulle donne mi hanno risposto che "ma no alzare le mani ad una donna no, mai nella vita" "manco uno schiaffo in un momento di rabbia?" "beh....vabbè, uno schiaffo può scappare".

in generale (e ho quotato te per comodità Danny ma mi riferisco a tutto il 3d) il confronto è costruttivo, stamane ho invitato farfalla a non andare via perché mi premeva che ci fosse proprio questo. perchè servono pure le persone che dicono  "ma che cazzo stai a dì", perché nel dialogo e nel confronto c'è anche questo. c'è chi cerca di capire e chi si indigna, e cavolo è giusto che ci sia anche chi si indigna. 

e se siamo tutti liberi di parlare e di esprimerci, lo siamo tutti anche nel cercare di comprendere o nel'indignarci. io personalmente rispetto tutte le reazioni, ho scelto di tacere finora nel 3d proprio perchè a volte preferisco leggere piuttosto che dire la mia, e apprezzo chi dialoga come nob e fiamma e chi si indigna.


----------



## Nicka (1 Giugno 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Rispondevo alla tua domanda ad inizio del tuo post, nicka.
> 
> Ribadendo che io esprimo me. In ogni mio intervento.


Ma pure io.


----------



## ipazia (1 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma pure io.


Allora non trovo utile scusarsi

E francamente lo capisco poco.


----------



## Skorpio (1 Giugno 2016)

*...*



Nobody ha detto:


> ... e il cielo è sempre più blu


Già.. 
E intanto piove anche oggi.....

Ma al TG assicurano che questa sarà l estate più torrida e soleggiata del secolo....

Fingiamo di crederci...


----------



## Foglia (1 Giugno 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Foglia, che il mondo sia pieno di imbecilli, io ne ho contezza.
> Che il mondo sia pieno di arroganti, ignoranti, violenti, io ne ho contezza.
> E ho contezza che non li posso educare tutti, *non li posso convertire tutti*.
> Mi limito pertanto a non accompagnarmici quando posso e a dar loro uno stop quando passano i miei paletti.


Ne ho ben contezza pure io, della violenza. Non solo non si può, ma convertire non è la nostra missione.

Io dicevo un'altra cosa.

Che se la violenza si esprime, in un dato contesto (come il forum), in modalità tutto sommato pacata, ed aperta al confronto... bé, concordo con te.... non mi sento fortunata ad incontrarla, ma neppure etichetto nessuno come porco.

E chi ti parla non riesce neppure più ad ascoltare i telegiornali, eh, tanto per dire....


----------



## Nobody (1 Giugno 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Già..
> E intanto piove anche oggi.....
> 
> Ma al TG assicurano che questa sarà l estate più torrida e soleggiata del secolo....
> ...


qui c'è un sole stupendo   faccio pure ponte, ho deciso


----------



## ipazia (1 Giugno 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> qui c'è un sole stupendo   faccio pure ponte, ho deciso


Qui fa finta...sia di piovere sia di far sole!!!

Uff!!!!


----------



## Nicka (1 Giugno 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Allora non trovo utile scusarsi
> 
> E francamente lo capisco poco.


Ipa, è un modo di dire. 
Io ho solo detto "perché pensi se ne abbia paura?" era una domanda semplice e generica non rivolta a nessuno.
Detto ciò amen, continuate pure a parlare.


----------



## Skorpio (1 Giugno 2016)

*...*



ipazia ha detto:


> Qui fa finta...sia di piovere sia di far sole!!!
> 
> Uff!!!!


Non mi fare incazzare!!!!

Ho detto che piove!!!!


----------



## Ecate (1 Giugno 2016)

Il vendicarsi sull'altro è un tema che è stato ampiamente dibattuto (Pazzesco, anonimo, Tessa...)
Pure certi stereotipi sul mondo femminile (Diletta come se piovesse)
Cosa c'è stato diverso questa volta?


----------



## ivanl (1 Giugno 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> qui c'è un sole stupendo   faccio pure ponte, ho deciso


qua poco sole, ma il ponte lo faccio pure io, anche se non si va da nessuna parte


----------



## perplesso (1 Giugno 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Il vendicarsi sull'altro è un tema che è stato ampiamente dibattuto (Pazzesco, anonimo, Tessa...)
> Pure certi stereotipi sul mondo femminile (Diletta come se piovesse)
> Cosa c'è stato diverso questa volta?


il fatto che si siano citate culture che supportano una precisa idea della donna.   e qualcuno ha cortocircuitato, perchè c'è il mito della cultura diversa, che chissà perchè è sempre intrinsecamente migliore della nostra.


----------



## ipazia (1 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ipa, è un modo di dire.
> Io ho solo detto "perché pensi se ne abbia paura?" era una domanda semplice e generica non rivolta a nessuno.
> Detto ciò amen, continuate pure a parlare.


Non mi pare di aver detto che se ne ha paura, in modo specifico.

Ho detto che fra le reazioni c'è la paura. E ho inoltre detto che io non ne ho paura. 

Quindi non capivo la tua risposta. E ho ribadito che avevo espresso una posizione mia. Che non chiamava in causa nessuno di specifico se non me. 

A maggior ragione non capivo il tuo scusarti per essere intervenuta. 

Basta intendersi. Adesso mi sembra di aver capito.


----------



## Skorpio (1 Giugno 2016)

*...*



Nobody ha detto:


> qui c'è un sole stupendo   faccio pure ponte, ho deciso


Ah.. C'ha il sole lui.. Bravo, via... 

Ti si deve far l applauso, o aspettiamo di veder la mirabile abbronzatura che presenterài lunedì...?

Dillo eh?.. Se vuoi l applauso


----------



## ipazia (1 Giugno 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non mi fare incazzare!!!!
> 
> Ho detto che piove!!!!


Ma magari piovesse!!!

Adoro i temporali!! Energia pura!!

...incazzandoti mi regaleresti la tua, di energia..e poi tu che faresti? Dosa bene...


----------



## Nobody (1 Giugno 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ah.. C'ha il sole lui.. Bravo, via...
> 
> Ti si deve far l applauso, o aspettiamo di veder la mirabile abbronzatura che presenterài lunedì...?
> 
> Dillo eh?.. Se vuoi l applauso


potete anche astenervi :carneval:


----------



## Skorpio (1 Giugno 2016)

*...*



ipazia ha detto:


> Ma magari piovesse!!!
> 
> Adoro i temporali!! Energia pura!!
> 
> ...incazzandoti mi regaleresti la tua, di energia..e poi tu che faresti? Dosa bene...


Ma vaff.....


----------



## Skorpio (1 Giugno 2016)

*...*



Nobody ha detto:


> potete anche astenervi :carneval:


ACC... Ma vaff..


----------



## Nobody (1 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> il fatto che si siano citate culture che supportano una precisa idea della donna.*   e qualcuno ha cortocircuitato, perchè c'è il mito della cultura diversa, che chissà perchè è sempre intrinsecamente migliore della nostra*.


non mi è sembrato proprio... chi ha apprezzato qua dentro la cultura albanese?


----------



## Nobody (1 Giugno 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> ACC... Ma vaff..


----------



## ipazia (1 Giugno 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma vaff.....


:rotfl: :carneval:


----------



## Foglia (1 Giugno 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> non mi è sembrato proprio... chi ha apprezzato qua dentro la cultura albanese?


Guarda che stai dicendo la stessa cosa di perplesso, se ho capito bene 

E ora mi taccio perché..... se ci penso bene io mi sono presa un vaffanculo, nonché della razzista, solo perché ho avuto l'ardire di ipotizzare che tra le varie concause che hanno caratterizzato una differente gestione dell'emergenza terremoto rispettivamente in Friuli e all'Aquila, poteva esserci quella di una diversa cultura e propensione alla ricostruzione.


----------



## Nobody (1 Giugno 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Guarda che stai dicendo la stessa cosa di perplesso, se ho capito bene
> 
> E ora mi taccio perché..... se ci penso bene io mi sono presa un vaffanculo, nonché della razzista, solo perché ho avuto l'ardire di ipotizzare che tra le varie concause che hanno caratterizzato una differente gestione dell'emergenza terremoto rispettivamente in Friuli e all'Aquila, poteva esserci quella di una diversa cultura e propensione alla ricostruzione.


hai capito male


----------



## Foglia (1 Giugno 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> hai capito male


Dici? Io l'ho letta in entrambi (te e perplesso) come una critica verso chi privilegia culture "estere", e quindi se ne ha male se per caso una cultura diversa da quella italiana risulta, in qualche misura, lontana dalle aspettative esterofile.

Non so se sono stata chiara, ma correggimi pure se ho sbagliato.


----------



## perplesso (1 Giugno 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Guarda che stai dicendo la stessa cosa di perplesso, se ho capito bene
> 
> E ora mi taccio perché..... se ci penso bene io mi sono presa un vaffanculo, nonché della razzista, solo perché ho avuto l'ardire di ipotizzare che tra le varie concause che hanno caratterizzato una differente gestione dell'emergenza terremoto rispettivamente in Friuli e all'Aquila, poteva esserci quella di una diversa cultura e propensione alla ricostruzione.





Nobody ha detto:


> hai capito male





Foglia ha detto:


> Dici? Io l'ho letta in entrambi (te e perplesso) come una critica verso chi privilegia culture "estere", e quindi se ne ha male se per caso una cultura diversa da quella italiana risulta, in qualche misura, lontana dalle aspettative esterofile.
> 
> Non so se sono stata chiara, ma correggimi pure se ho sbagliato.


nella mitologia moderna, le culture estere sono sempre migliori, più civili,più evolute,più tutto.

poi arriva il Sarastro della situazione che ci ricorda che il mondo non è come se lo sognano certuni e parte il cortocircuito, come a dire "ma come, allora anche altrove sono delle bestie? non siamo noi i peggiori?"

quindi l'interpretazione di Foglia è da definirsi autentica


----------



## Nobody (1 Giugno 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Dici? *Io l'ho letta in entrambi (te e perplesso) come una critica verso chi privilegia culture "estere",* e quindi se ne ha male se per caso una cultura diversa da quella italiana risulta, in qualche misura, lontana dalle aspettative esterofile.
> 
> Non so se sono stata chiara, ma correggimi pure se ho sbagliato.


mi ripeto, hai letto male... semplicemente dicevo a perplesso che nessuno qui ha vantato una cultura semplicemente perchè diversa dalla nostra. Se ammiro una cultura, è per i valori che propone, non per altri motivi. E la cultura propinataci dal mio sfidante non incontra i miei gusti


----------



## Nobody (1 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> nella mitologia moderna, le culture estere sono sempre migliori, più civili,più evolute,più tutto.
> 
> poi arriva il Sarastro della situazione che ci ricorda che il mondo non è come se lo sognano certuni e parte il cortocircuito, come a dire "ma come, allora anche altrove sono delle bestie? non siamo noi i peggiori?"
> 
> *quindi l'interpretazione di Foglia è da definirsi autentica *


parla per come ha interpretato te, per favore.


----------



## Foglia (1 Giugno 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> mi ripeto, hai letto male... semplicemente dicevo a perplesso che nessuno qui ha vantato una cultura semplicemente perchè diversa dalla nostra. Se ammiro una cultura, è per i valori che propone, non per altri motivi. E la cultura propinataci dal mio sfidante non incontra i miei gusti



Occhei, grazie


----------



## Nobody (1 Giugno 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Occhei, grazie


prego


----------



## Ecate (1 Giugno 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Guarda che stai dicendo la stessa cosa di perplesso, se ho capito bene
> 
> E ora mi taccio perché..... se ci penso bene io mi sono presa un vaffanculo, nonché della razzista, solo perché ho avuto l'ardire di ipotizzare che tra le varie concause che hanno caratterizzato una differente gestione dell'emergenza terremoto rispettivamente in Friuli e all'Aquila, poteva esserci quella di una diversa cultura e propensione alla ricostruzione.


Non mi ricordo come si chiama questa figura retorica
forse litote?


----------



## Foglia (1 Giugno 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Non mi ricordo come si chiama questa figura retorica
> forse litote?


Nun lo saccio....  spè che gugolo poi ti dico


----------



## danny (1 Giugno 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ne ho ben contezza pure io, della violenza. Non solo non si può, ma convertire non è la nostra missione.
> 
> Io dicevo un'altra cosa.
> 
> ...


Il problema è che l'indignazione non ti salva dall'incontrare la violenza. E questa può capitarti all'improvviso e... che fai?
A volte neppure te se rendi conto. Io da bambino e da ragazzo certi comportamenti li trovavo normali perché erano consuetudine. Che uno ti dicesse di tirarti giù le mutande con in mano un coltello come mi è capitato lo trovavo nella logica del quartiere. E tu conoscendo quella logica sapevi cosa fare. Io mi presi più botte dove ero approdato estraneo. Nei quartieri da ceto medio dove non capivo un cazzo delle dinamiche ed ero solo uno sfigato di periferia.


----------



## Ecate (1 Giugno 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> non mi è sembrato proprio... chi ha apprezzato qua dentro la cultura albanese?


Mi pare soprattutto sarastro 
:rotfl:
Ironia a parte, penso che abbia urtato l'individuazione di peculiarità retrograde in altre culture, nonostante i vari distinguo e disclaimer 
a me ha incuriosito la camaleontica e alternante appropriazione di queste culture, perché è qualcosa che conosco (non la specifica mentalità in questione ma l'identificazione alternante con alcune culture, disapprovate e ammirate allo stesso tempo)

il punto di vista mancava di centro di gravità permanente
piace o non piace?
ne fa parte o non ne fa parte?
apporta qualcosa o è inconciliabile?


----------



## Foglia (1 Giugno 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Il problema è che l'indignazione non ti salva dall'incontrare la violenza. E questa può capitarti all'improvviso e... che fai?
> A volte neppure ce se rende conto. Io sa bambino e da ragazzo certi comportamenti li trovavo normali perché erano consuetudine. Che uno ti dicesse di tirarti giù le mutande con in mano un coltello come mi è capitato lo trovavo nella logica del quartiere. E tu conoscendo quella logica sapevi cosa fare. *Io mi presi più botte dove ero approdato estraneo*. Nei quartieri da ceto medio dove non capivo un cazzo delle dinamiche ed ero solo uno sfigato di periferia.


Sono due i macro contesti della violenza. Quello "esterno" ed estraneo, e poi purtroppo anche quello domestico. 

Posso solo dirti che mi dispiace.


----------



## bettypage (1 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> nella mitologia moderna, le culture estere sono sempre migliori, più civili,più evolute,più tutto.
> 
> poi arriva il Sarastro della situazione che ci ricorda che il mondo non è come se lo sognano certuni e parte il cortocircuito, come a dire "ma come, allora anche altrove sono delle bestie? non siamo noi i peggiori?"
> 
> quindi l'interpretazione di Foglia è da definirsi autentica


Allora, io penso che ci sia un minestrone di concetti. Personalmente ritengo che la diversità sia ricchezza e questo non vuol dire che se è diverso è bello, anzi ,paradossalmente, posso sentirmi gaia per appartenere alla mia cultura. 
Detto ciò non credo come perplesso nell apocalisse per mano di isis o popoli barbari. Perché ammesso che siano più violenti non hanno il potere economico. Nel 2016 le guerre non si combattono con il corpo a corpo.


----------



## danny (1 Giugno 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Sono due i macro contesti della violenza. Quello "esterno" ed estraneo, e poi purtroppo anche quello domestico.
> 
> Posso solo dirti che mi dispiace.


Ci ripenso ora perché mi sembra tutto così lontano e distante da me da faticare a riconoscerlo. Fa parte di me ma quando lo osservo lo sento estraneo. Gli anni 80 nella periferia della città dove abito erano abbastanza pesanti. Difficile descriverli a chi non li ha vissuti. Mi fa specie quando sento la gente descrivere i tempi moderni come quelli più cupi. Io ne ho una percezione opposta.


----------



## perplesso (1 Giugno 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Allora, io penso che ci sia un minestrone di concetti. Personalmente ritengo che la diversità sia ricchezza e questo non vuol dire che se è diverso è bello, anzi ,paradossalmente, posso sentirmi gaia per appartenere alla mia cultura.
> Detto ciò non credo come perplesso nell apocalisse per mano di isis o popoli barbari. Perché ammesso che siano più violenti non hanno il potere economico. Nel 2016 le guerre non si combattono con il corpo a corpo.


i peshmerga curdi dissentirebbero.


----------



## bettypage (1 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> i peshmerga curdi dissentirebbero.


Eddai.  I curdi è un altro discorso ancora.


----------



## perplesso (1 Giugno 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Eddai.  I curdi è un altro discorso ancora.


no.  tu hai affermato che nel 2016 le guerre non si combattono corpo a corpo.    i peshmerga curdi lo fanno.

e pure nell'Ucraina orientale non credo che gli scontri siano virtuali.


contestavo questo passaggio del tuo discorso.


----------



## Ecate (1 Giugno 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Ci ripenso ora perché mi sembra tutto così lontano e distante da me da faticare a riconoscerlo. Fa parte di me ma quando lo osservo lo sento estraneo. Gli anni 80 nella periferia della città dove abito erano abbastanza pesanti. Difficile descriverli a chi non li ha vissuti. Mi fa specie quando sento la gente descrivere i tempi moderni come quelli più cupi. Io ne ho una percezione opposta.


Perché ti trovi in una posizione diversa tu.


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Giugno 2016)

*io vorrei chiedere una cosa*

che poi veramente la finisco qui.
Quello che io mi chiedo è questo: 
Come potremo mai far accettare una cultura in cui uomo e donna dovrebbero essere uguali, quando una donna mi dice che se un uomo ha certe idee, la responsabilità è di un'altra donna che lo ha cresciuto?
E il padre? Non dovrebbe essere a maggior ragione un padre ad insegnare ad un figlio maschio che la violenza è sempre abiezione e che si deve provare repulsione per la violenza, che non si devono accettare le provocazioni ma anche che non si deve provocare?
Lo chiedo perchè a casa mia ci ha pensato mio marito a fare questi discorsi, naturalmente con il mio appoggio.
Perchè una madre ed un padre sono figure diverse, specialmente nel momento dell'identificazione sessuale il padre per un bambino è l'uomo al quale lui ambisce diventare, almeno per quello che ho visto io.
E sempre il padre gli ha detto che le donne non sono fiori, con il suo esempio gli ha insegnato che non ci sono lavori da donna e lavori da uomo... perchè dalle pulizie a fare lavori di muratura ci ha sempre visto lavorare a fianco l'una dell'altro.
Certo, poi magari io so usare la macchina da cucire e mio marito no, lui riesce ad issare pesi sotto i quali io resterei secca: però, nella nostra diversità, abbiamo mostrato di considerarci alla pari.
Come gli abbiamo insegnato che una donna non deve chiedere permessi, che può decidere da sola ma anche che confrontarsi alla pari sulle decisioni aiuta.
Con il suo esempio mio marito gli ha insegnato che su una donna non si possono accampare diritti.
Avrei avuto un bel predicare io se in casa poi gli esempi fossero stati altri.
Quindi estendo il concetto: come potranno mai persone di culture diverse rispettare la nostra se ci sono ancora tanti uomini che non solo non la rispettano, ma rimpiangono di non poter mettere magari una bella cintura di castità alla moglie prima di andare in ufficio?
Se ci sono ancora uomini che identificano la virilità con la sopraffazione, la violenza e l'abuso?
Se ci sono ancora uomini che credono che controllando, limitando una donna ne manterranno il controllo ed il dominio a cui credono di avere diritto?
Se ci sono ancora uomini che pensano che una donna non li tradirà se loro dimostreranno di poter sbaragliare ogni possibile rivale come fossimo ancora dei primati?
Non sono le parole che rendono possibile avere una visione diversa del mondo, ma la dimostrazione che un mondo diverso è possibile può dare lo stimolo a cambiare.


----------



## bettypage (1 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> no.  tu hai affermato che nel 2016 le guerre non si combattono corpo a corpo.    i peshmerga curdi lo fanno.
> 
> e pure nell'Ucraina orientale non credo che gli scontri siano virtuali.
> 
> ...


Parlo di guerre per il dominio mondiale.


----------



## perplesso (1 Giugno 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Parlo di guerre per il dominio mondiale.


di guerre per il dominio mondiale se ne è combattuta una con impiego di truppe tradizionali (WWII) ed una a bassa intensità con teatri di guerra localizzati (Guerra Fredda)

ultimamente si è tentata un'opera di strozzinaggio internazionale.   che ha semistramazzato l'Europa.

nel frattempo, ci sono aperti vari fronti in Medio Oriente ed Africa, che potrebbero diventare un fronte unico ove collassasse l'Egitto.    se a novembre vince la Clinton, il condizionale diventerà indicativo presente.


pensare che tutti i popoli siano così coglioni da suicidarsi è da bischeri.   il problema è che quando la guerra tradizionale sarà scoppiata, noi ci saremo esattamente nel mezzo.


----------



## sienne (1 Giugno 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> che poi veramente la finisco qui.
> Quello che io mi chiedo è questo:
> Come potremo mai far accettare una cultura in cui uomo e donna dovrebbero essere uguali, quando una donna mi dice che se un uomo ha certe idee, la responsabilità è di un'altra donna che lo ha cresciuto?
> E il padre? Non dovrebbe essere a maggior ragione un padre ad insegnare ad un figlio maschio che la violenza è sempre abiezione e che si deve provare repulsione per la violenza, che non si devono accettare le provocazioni ma anche che non si deve provocare?
> ...



Ciao

La socializzazione non avviene solo tra le mura di casa. Anzi. 


Sienne


----------



## bettypage (1 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> di guerre per il dominio mondiale se ne è combattuta una con impiego di truppe tradizionali (WWII) ed una a bassa intensità con teatri di guerra localizzati (Guerra Fredda)
> 
> ultimamente si è tentata un'opera di strozzinaggio internazionale.   che ha semistramazzato l'Europa.
> 
> ...


Hai presente che in africa e medio oriente non producono armi vero ?


----------



## perplesso (1 Giugno 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> che poi veramente la finisco qui.
> Quello che io mi chiedo è questo:
> Come potremo mai far accettare una cultura in cui uomo e donna dovrebbero essere uguali, quando una donna mi dice che se un uomo ha certe idee, la responsabilità è di un'altra donna che lo ha cresciuto?
> E il padre? Non dovrebbe essere a maggior ragione un padre ad insegnare ad un figlio maschio che la violenza è sempre abiezione e che si deve provare repulsione per la violenza, che non si devono accettare le provocazioni ma anche che non si deve provocare?
> ...


quale parte del discorso di Sarastro "guardate che gli albanesi (e non solo loro) ci disprezzano esattamente per quello che siamo diventati oggi" non è chiaro?

è la pari dignità tra uomini e donne che è concettualmente rigettata.    Sarastro è accettato al desco dell'albanese perchè ragiona da albanese.

e fino a che le donne albanesi (ma vale per più o meno la gran parte delle culture non occidentali) avvallano il comportamento dei loro uomini, una visione del mondo diversa non esiste.

Pensa anche solo a Gomorra.    hai mai visto in scena una donna che abbia mai messo in dubbio il sistema?  io vedo semmai donne che del sistema vorrebbero essere parti attive.   non certo sovversive.


----------



## kikko64 (1 Giugno 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> allora non è più un dialogo, abbi pazienza.
> Un dialogo è un protocollo sincrono, c'è bisogno della risposta perchè esista.


Bella metafora ... certo che se uno non fa il nostro mestiere avrà qualche difficoltà a coglierla


----------



## perplesso (1 Giugno 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Hai presente che in africa e medio oriente non producono armi vero ?


ho presente che le comprano.   e ho presente che sanno usare sia le tecniche di guerriglia apprese in Europa, che i mezzi di comunicazione conosciuti in Occidente, che tutto il resto.

e usano tutto questo contro di noi.     tu sai come si traduce Boko Haram in italiano?


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> di guerre per il dominio mondiale se ne è combattuta una con impiego di truppe tradizionali (WWII) ed una a bassa intensità con teatri di guerra localizzati (Guerra Fredda)
> 
> ultimamente si è tentata un'opera di strozzinaggio internazionale.   che ha semistramazzato l'Europa.
> 
> ...


Invece con Trump si andrà sul sicuro, ve' ?!


----------



## banshee (1 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> quale parte del discorso di Sarastro "guardate che gli albanesi (e non solo loro) ci disprezzano esattamente per quello che siamo diventati oggi" non è chiaro?
> 
> è la pari dignità tra uomini e donne che è concettualmente rigettata.    Sarastro è accettato al desco dell'albanese perchè ragiona da albanese.
> 
> ...


pardon ma che c'entra?  quello è un sistema di criminalità organizzata in cui le persone operano per profitto! che c'entra con le donne che non si ribellano ad esser trattate da cose? in Gomorra non c'è nessun accenno alla disparità di genere!


----------



## oscuro (1 Giugno 2016)

*Si*

Il modo migliore per "controllare" una donna è lasciarla libera.


----------



## Ross (1 Giugno 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il modo migliore per "controllare" una donna è lasciarla libera.


Oggi si filosofeggia oscù?


----------



## oscuro (1 Giugno 2016)

*Si*



Ross ha detto:


> Oggi si filosofeggia oscù?


Anche,ma è tanto vero.


----------



## perplesso (1 Giugno 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Invece con Trump si andrà sul sicuro, ve' ?!


boh.  almeno con Donald si ride sicuro.


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> quale parte del discorso di Sarastro "guardate che gli albanesi (e non solo loro) ci disprezzano esattamente per quello che siamo diventati oggi" non è chiaro?
> 
> è la pari dignità tra uomini e donne che è concettualmente rigettata.    Sarastro è accettato al desco dell'albanese perchè ragiona da albanese.
> 
> ...


gli albanesi che conosce lui ci disprezzano per quello. Che non sono tutti gli albanesi. Ce n'è anche una parte che ce l'ha su con noi italiani per vecchie storie... invasione, guerra... robette.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Giugno 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> che poi veramente la finisco qui.
> Quello che io mi chiedo è questo:
> Come potremo mai far accettare una cultura in cui uomo e donna dovrebbero essere uguali, quando una donna mi dice che se un uomo ha certe idee, la responsabilità è di un'altra donna che lo ha cresciuto?
> E il padre? Non dovrebbe essere a maggior ragione un padre ad insegnare ad un figlio maschio che la violenza è sempre abiezione e che si deve provare repulsione per la violenza, che non si devono accettare le provocazioni ma anche che non si deve provocare?
> ...


Quoto, in particolare l'ultimo periodo del tuo intervento.
Ma ho letto anche il resto e concordo praticamente su ogni cosa che hai scritto.
Hai ragione sul fatto che bisognerebbe indignarsi prima di subito, e dirlo ad alta  voce.


----------



## banshee (1 Giugno 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il modo migliore per "controllare" una donna è lasciarla libera.


quoto ed estenderei anche agli uomini, cioè alle persone in generale. 

io parto dal presupposto che tanto "se me vuoi fregà me freghi" (semicit.), quindi qualsiasi mio tentativo di controllare l'altro è soltanto dannoso per il mio povero SNC (e anche il fegato).


----------



## perplesso (1 Giugno 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> gli albanesi che conosce lui ci disprezzano per quello. Che non sono tutti gli albanesi. Ce n'è anche una parte che ce l'ha su con noi italiani per vecchie storie... invasione, guerra... robette.


ho avuto modo di conoscere parecchi albanesi, per ragioni di lavoro e non solo.

a parte che molti di loro parlano italiano meglio di noi, non me ne viene in mente neppure uno che non firmerebbe per far tornare l'Albania in orbita italiana.

e considera che da qualche anno ci sono italiani che per lavoro si stanno trasferendo in Albania.


----------



## danny (1 Giugno 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> che poi veramente la finisco qui.
> Quello che io mi chiedo è questo:
> Come potremo mai far accettare una cultura in cui uomo e donna dovrebbero essere uguali, quando una donna mi dice che se un uomo ha certe idee, la responsabilità è di un'altra donna che lo ha cresciuto?
> E il padre? Non dovrebbe essere a maggior ragione un padre ad insegnare ad un figlio maschio che la violenza è sempre abiezione e che si deve provare repulsione per la violenza, che non si devono accettare le provocazioni ma anche che non si deve provocare?
> ...


Avendo altrettanto valori forti e condivisi anche noi da proporre. Giustamente hai già dato la risposta.


----------



## ipazia (1 Giugno 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> che poi veramente la finisco qui.
> Quello che io mi chiedo è questo:
> Come potremo mai far accettare una cultura in cui uomo e donna dovrebbero essere uguali, quando una donna mi dice che se un uomo ha certe idee, la responsabilità è di un'altra donna che lo ha cresciuto?
> E il padre? Non dovrebbe essere a maggior ragione un padre ad insegnare ad un figlio maschio che la violenza è sempre abiezione e che si deve provare repulsione per la violenza, che non si devono accettare le provocazioni ma anche che non si deve provocare?
> ...


Il tuo è un bellissimo esempio. E io mi auguro che tanti genitori educhino in questo modo i loro figli. 

Dal particolare però raramente si arriva al generale. In queste categorie. 

E il generale parla di ragazze bruciate vive, nell'indifferenza generale. 
Di violenze in crescita. Fra i giovani, fra l'altro. 

Poi parla anche di una legge sullo stalking che ci prova. Per esempio. 

Ma questa roba è frutto di azioni sia di donne che di uomini. Entrambi. Insieme. Pari responsabilità.

Negare questo significa negare la pari dignità e peso nel vivere sociale. Dalle strutture formative pubbliche, in mano alle donne, alla vita sociale più ampia. 

Togliere la responsabilità significa togliere l'opportunità di prendere posizione. Solo se ho responsabilità posso agire. SE non ne ho, sono un semplice sottoposto senza diritto di parola e senza potere di azione. Come fino a pochi anni fa la donna era, anche in italia. 
E posso anche sbraitare il mio schifo...ma non serve a nulla. Se non a far risuonare l'aria. 

Certo, se si intende prendersi la responsabilità come assumersi colpe (retaggio della cultura paternalistica che penalizzava le donne in quanto portatrici solo di colpe perchè troppo femmine per poter avere responsabilità, anche sociali fra l'altro) in effetti l'equivoco è facile.

Edit: svelare, mettere fuori il pensiero, spesso nascosto, illuminarlo lasciarlo esprimere è permettere a chi ascolta di avere una sua posizione. Parlare della violenza darle voce, smascherarla...significa poterne avere visione. 

E parte dell'educazione alla non violenza riguarda esattamente lo svelare la violenza dove c'è. Ma utilizzando dinamiche diverse. 

E per amore di chiarezza, se un uomo provasse ad arrogare un qualche diritto sulle mie mutande, non troverebbe sicuramente un letto di rose ad accoglierlo.


----------



## bettypage (1 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> ho presente che le comprano.   e ho presente che sanno usare sia le tecniche di guerriglia apprese in Europa, che i mezzi di comunicazione conosciuti in Occidente, che tutto il resto.
> 
> e usano tutto questo contro di noi.     tu sai come si traduce Boko Haram in italiano?


No. È importante? Io penso che se tir fossi dall altra parte saresti un capo del isis, in nome della storia, di quella Europa colonialista che ti ha fortuito per secoli


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Giugno 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Avendo altrettanto valori forti e condivisi anche noi da proporre. Giustamente hai già dato la risposta.


Ma Danny, e parlo con te perchè so che tu sei proprio al di fuori di ogni irretimento maschioalphista, come altri qui, se gli uomini in Italia non cominciano a cambiare davvero e non solo per facciata, non ci sarà proprio mai nessun modello.
Se non c'è un distacco dai retaggi, un abiurare certi comportamenti, un riconoscere la virilità nei valori e non nelle prove di forza modello scimpanzè, un accettare la donna come persona libera, libera di fare anche gli sbagli peggiori eventualmente, ma per sua scelta e volontà inalienabile e invece si sospira pensando a quanto poco maschi si sta diventando andando verso una società paritaria... non c'è futuro. Perchè se non c'è un modello culturale valido, l'assenza viene riempita da altri modelli. Che noi attualmente PER NOI STESSI non vogliamo attuare.
La virilità di un uomo io la riconosco nelle sue doti morali, non nella sua aggressività.
E lo so che voi maschietti CULTURALMENTE non siete abituati ad accettare il tradimento, sono solo una cinquantina d'anni che non potete più per legge lavarlo con il sangue.
Mentre noi, CULTURALMENTE, abbiamo alle spalle generazioni di donne che accettavano in silenzio, che magari soffrivano in silenzio o che forse più spesso facevano finta di non vedere fino a che le cose non davano scandalo.
Ma oramai quei modelli culturali stanno declinando: bisogna sostituirli.
Anche nella gestione della gelosia e nella reazione al tradimento.


----------



## Tessa (1 Giugno 2016)

Sbriciolata il sistema non mi consente di darti verdi ma considerati quotata a ripetizione. 
Esprimi esattamente quello che penso e molto meglio di come lo farei io.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Giugno 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Sbriciolata il sistema non mi consente di darti verdi ma considerati quotata a ripetizione.
> Esprimi esattamente quello che penso e molto meglio di come lo farei io.


Idem


----------



## kikko64 (1 Giugno 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Sbriciolata il sistema non mi consente di darti verdi ma considerati quotata a ripetizione.
> Esprimi esattamente quello che penso e molto meglio di come lo farei io.


Sbri, non posso darti verdi quindi ciò che ha scritto Tessa vale assolutamente anche per me..


----------



## perplesso (1 Giugno 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> No. È importante? Io penso che se tir fossi dall altra parte saresti un capo del isis, in nome della storia, di quella Europa colonialista che ti ha fortuito per secoli


beh sì.   sapere che Boko Haram si traduce con "l'educazione occidentale è proibita" ti aiuta a capire quali margini ci siano per un dialogo.

a quelli del Daesh del colonialismo importa una giusta fava.   a loro interessa espandere ed imporre innanzitutto nella Ummah e poi al resto del mondo la loro visione dell'Islam.


----------



## Skorpio (1 Giugno 2016)

*Sbriciolata*

Il problema che io vedo e che il tuo intervento evidenzia, è nel NON ACCETTARE la violenza
Secondo me ovviamente..

Non accettare diatanzia
Non accettare nega
Non accettare disconosce

E crea solchi.. E purtroppo a volte botte

A mio figlio io cerco di spiegare come difendersi dalla violenza, anche verbale

E per difendersi deve accettarla
Accoglierla
Saperla riconoscere e trattare, rimbalzare, governare

E non certo con le botte, non sapendo da dove partire per spiegarglielo, eventualmente


----------



## perplesso (1 Giugno 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> pardon ma che c'entra?  quello è un sistema di criminalità organizzata in cui le persone operano per profitto! che c'entra con le donne che non si ribellano ad esser trattate da cose? in Gomorra non c'è nessun accenno alla disparità di genere!


è anche un sistema sociale.


----------



## banshee (1 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> è anche un sistema sociale.


non c'entra proprio niente..mica ci sono uomini che usano violenza sulle donne e le donne non si ribellano. le donne sono trattate alla pari. se non qualche storcimento di naso da parte di Ciro e co di "dover prendere ordini da una donna" con Donna Imma e qualche chiacchiera da bar, ma insomma roba risibile in confronto ai suindicati esempi.


----------



## sienne (1 Giugno 2016)

Ciao 

È inutile discutere, se si prendono gli estremisti come punto di riferimento. Questo denota, quanto poco alcuni vivono realmente il reale. Solo giudizi e attribuzioni, che impediscono qualsiasi dialogo. Va bon, troppo odore di fascismo.... 


Sienne


----------



## perplesso (1 Giugno 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> non c'entra proprio niente..mica ci sono uomini che usano violenza sulle donne e le donne non si ribellano. le donne sono trattate alla pari. se non qualche storcimento di naso da parte di Ciro e co di "dover prendere ordini da una donna" con Donna Imma e qualche chiacchiera da bar, ma insomma roba risibile in confronto ai suindicati esempi.


Donna Imma era la moglie di Don Pietro.    e Scianel (mi pare) sia la sorella di Zecchinetta.

il loro ruolo è derivato da un uomo.


l'unica che per ora pare metterci del suo, è Patrizia.


per il resto, vedo donne che stanno a casa a badare ai figli.   vero che non ci sono esempi di violenza e vero che molte donne sono state uccise come membri del clan, Donna Imma in primis.


ma faccio gran fatica a vedere una parità di genere in Gomorra.


----------



## banshee (1 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> Donna Imma era la moglie di Don Pietro.    e Scianel (mi pare) sia la sorella di Zecchinetta.
> 
> il loro ruolo è derivato da un uomo.
> 
> ...


Boh...io vedo solo tanta crudeltà in uomini donne e ragazzini anche piccoli, tutti assoggettati e incasellati in un sistema.
Ma per carità se vuoi usarlo come esempio di donne assoggettate fa pure, non ho intenzione di fare questioni di lana caprina a quest ora e ante giorno festivo. Tengo che ffa


----------



## bettypage (1 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> beh sì.   sapere che Boko Haram si traduce con "l'educazione occidentale è proibita" ti aiuta a capire quali margini ci siano per un dialogo.
> 
> a quelli del Daesh del colonialismo importa una giusta fava.   a loro interessa espandere ed imporre innanzitutto nella Ummah e poi al resto del mondo la loro visione dell'Islam.


Ti prego...comincia a riempirgli la pancia e vedi quanto sono interessati all islam


----------



## Ecate (1 Giugno 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> È inutile discutere, se si prendono gli estremisti come punto di riferimento. Questo denota, quanto poco alcuni vivono realmente il reale. Solo giudizi e attribuzioni, che impediscono qualsiasi dialogo. Va bon, troppo odore di *fascismo*....
> 
> ...


Mi sembra si stia abusando assai di questa parola, nel forum e altrove.


----------



## patroclo (1 Giugno 2016)

cresciuto ed educato nella più assoluta parità e apertura mentale adesso mi trovo in difficoltà per due motivi:
1- ho un'amica speciale che mi ha chiesto se avevo problemi uscisse con qualcun'altro, non potevo dire di si perchè se non offro di più ( in termini di coppia/relazionali) come potrei chiedere di più sempre in questi termini ? Il messaggio mio è stato "non ci sono problemi, non devi neanche chiedermelo", però sull'eventualita che scopassero ( termine usato da lei) sono stato più freddo. Nessun problema se vuole costruire qualcosa con questa persona, ma così scopare per scopare non mi avrebbe fatto piacere, e visto che me l'ha chiesto sono stato sincero nella risposta. E' grave? Sono un prevaricatore?

2- incontro donne, anche giovani, che mi fanno discorsi machisti. Sono a disagio ma essendo un po' paraculo abbozzo ed entro nel ruolo. C'è una gran confusione in entrambe i sessi, forse è perchè un momento di passaggio e ci si sta evolvendo ma non trascurerei un discorso di domanda/offerta in termini di atteggiamenti


----------



## sienne (1 Giugno 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Mi sembra si stia abusando assai di questa parola, nel forum e altrove.


Ciao 

Ho vissuto il franchismo (parte). So che odore ha. Lo si riconosce subito. Forse altri abusano. Io no. Perché so cosa significa. sono letteralmente schifata. 


Sienne


----------



## perplesso (1 Giugno 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ti prego...comincia a riempirgli la pancia e vedi quanto sono interessati all islam


c'è qualche migliaio di foreign fighters provenienti dall'Europa.   tutta gente di seconda-terza generazione.

diversi laureati (Jihadi John è ingegnere).    direi che la pancia ce l'hanno piena.

questa gente rifiuta di amalgamarsi a noi.


----------



## Skorpio (1 Giugno 2016)

*...*



Ecate ha detto:


> Mi sembra si stia abusando assai di questa parola, nel forum e altrove.


Ma perché è il modo con cui la si dice.. Che disturba....

Se io fossi fascista e tu mi dai del fascista, io non ho problemi a dirti che hai ragione.

Se io mi SENTO fascista, ma mi IMBARAZZO a riconoscerlo, prima di tutti a ME STESSO , quando me lo dici mi incazzero'....

E se non lo sono un FASCISTA .. 

E SONO CERTO di non esserlo..
Beh.. Che tu me lo dica oppure  no...
Che tu lo pensi oppure no...
Cosa mi cambia nella mia vita???


----------



## Ecate (1 Giugno 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Ho vissuto il franchismo (parte). So che odore ha. Lo si riconosce subito. Forse altri abusano. Io no. Perché so cosa significa. sono letteralmente schifata.
> 
> ...


Dove vedi fascisti qui?
Sono schifata anche io
per esempio dal leggere che perplesso potrebbe essere un miliziano dell'isis


----------



## bettypage (1 Giugno 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Dove vedi fascisti qui?
> Sono schifata anche io
> per esempio dal leggere che perplesso potrebbe essere un miliziano dell'isis


Scusa ma ce l hai con me?


----------



## Tessa (1 Giugno 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> cresciuto ed educato nella più assoluta parità e apertura mentale adesso mi trovo in difficoltà per due motivi:
> 1- ho un'amica speciale che mi ha chiesto se avevo problemi uscisse con qualcun'altro, non potevo dire di si perchè se non offro di più ( in termini di coppia/relazionali) come potrei chiedere di più sempre in questi termini ? Il messaggio mio è stato "non ci sono problemi, non devi neanche chiedermelo", però sull'eventualita che scopassero ( termine usato da lei) sono stato più freddo. Nessun problema se vuole costruire qualcosa con questa persona, ma così scopare per scopare non mi avrebbe fatto piacere, e visto che me l'ha chiesto sono stato sincero nella risposta. E' grave? Sono un prevaricatore?
> 
> 2- incontro donne, anche giovani, che mi fanno discorsi machisti. Sono a disagio ma essendo un po' paraculo abbozzo ed entro nel ruolo. C'è una gran confusione in entrambe i sessi, forse è perchè un momento di passaggio e ci si sta evolvendo ma non trascurerei un discorso di domanda/offerta in termini di atteggiamenti


Tu perche' non offri di piu'?
Comunque nessuna donna che abbia un reale interesse per un altro verrebbe a chiederti il permesso di uscirci.
E' una richiesta di attenzioni la sua: dammi di piu'.....e la tua risposta l'avra' oltremodo delusa. Mi sta bene che un altro ti dia il suo tempo ma scopare no perche' a quello ci penso io. ....
Non avrei dovuto dirtelo e lasciarti un po' rosicare


----------



## bettypage (1 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> c'è qualche migliaio di foreign fighters provenienti dall'Europa.   tutta gente di seconda-terza generazione.
> 
> diversi laureati (Jihadi John è ingegnere).    direi che la pancia ce l'hanno piena.
> 
> questa gente rifiuta di amalgamarsi a noi.


Ma non dirmi che non sono emarginati. Si parla ancora di meridionali e settentrionali in Italia e secondo te siamo riusciti ad integrare i musulmani?


----------



## Ecate (1 Giugno 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Scusa ma ce l hai con me?


Non abbiamo mai interagito, come potrei?


----------



## Skorpio (1 Giugno 2016)

*...*



bettypage ha detto:


> Ma non dirmi che non sono emarginati. Si parla ancora di meridionali e settentrionali in Italia e secondo te siamo riusciti ad integrare i musulmani?


In Belgio il simbolo della NON integrazione si chiama Moolenbeck.

E non riguarda certo quei 5 criminali che sono andati a Parigi

Ma un mondo a se, con proprie leggi, e proprie vessazioni, proprio sulle donne

Nella capitale d Europa... Anzi .. Nella sua pancia.

E noi non accettiamo...


----------



## ipazia (1 Giugno 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> In Belgio il simbolo della NON integrazione si chiama Moolenbeck.
> 
> E non riguarda certo quei 5 criminali che sono andati a Parigi
> 
> ...


...mettendo il fuoco solo sulla violenza di genere...mi ha sempre impressionato tantissimo in quante siamo solo qui dentro ad averne subita...se allarghiamo alle molestie, più o meno pesanti, è altrettanto impressionante quante qui dentro riportino ll'esperienza....e solo qui dentro. Campione risicatissimo. 

Mi impressiona. Tanto. Ma proprio tanto.


----------



## Skorpio (1 Giugno 2016)

*...*



ipazia ha detto:


> ...mettendo il fuoco solo sulla violenza di genere...mi ha sempre impressionato tantissimo in quante siamo solo qui dentro ad averne subita...se allarghiamo alle molestie, più o meno pesanti, è altrettanto impressionante quante qui dentro riportino ll'esperienza....e solo qui dentro. Campione risicatissimo.
> 
> Mi impressiona. Tanto. Ma proprio tanto.


Ti dirò... Io ne sto subendo una anche adesso............


----------



## perplesso (1 Giugno 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ma non dirmi che non sono emarginati. Si parla ancora di meridionali e settentrionali in Italia e secondo te siamo riusciti ad integrare i musulmani?


i musulmani non vogliono essere integrati.   ruota tutto qui attorno l'equivoco.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Giugno 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> cresciuto ed educato nella più assoluta parità e apertura mentale adesso mi trovo in difficoltà per due motivi:
> 1- ho un'amica speciale che mi ha chiesto se avevo problemi uscisse con qualcun'altro, non potevo dire di si perchè se non offro di più ( in termini di coppia/relazionali) come potrei chiedere di più sempre in questi termini ? Il messaggio mio è stato "non ci sono problemi, non devi neanche chiedermelo", però sull'eventualita che scopassero ( termine usato da lei) sono stato più freddo. Nessun problema se vuole costruire qualcosa con questa persona, ma così scopare per scopare non mi avrebbe fatto piacere, e visto che me l'ha chiesto sono stato sincero nella risposta. E' grave? Sono un prevaricatore?
> 
> 2- incontro donne, anche giovani, che mi fanno discorsi machisti. Sono a disagio ma essendo un po' paraculo abbozzo ed entro nel ruolo. C'è una gran confusione in entrambe i sessi, forse è perchè un momento di passaggio e ci si sta evolvendo ma non trascurerei un discorso di domanda/offerta in termini di atteggiamenti


Con questa donna hai una relazione quindi definire i tuoi parametri della stessa nei momenti in cui si presenta l'occasione non è secondo me prevaricazione, ma chiarezza.


----------



## Skorpio (2 Giugno 2016)

*...*



perplesso ha detto:


> i musulmani non vogliono essere integrati.   ruota tutto qui attorno l'equivoco.


Non tutti.. Secondo me.

Non riesco a generalizzare, e quelli e quelle che conosco io agognano alla integrazione, ad esempio.

Che non vuol dire accettare senza se e senza ma una cultura come la nostra, che ormai è poco più di una cultura artificiale, costruita nei luoghi istituzionali.

Ma viverci assieme pacificamente, e senza conflitto.

Ma molti musulmani non sono interessati alla "pacificazione culturale" .. Come molti di noi del resto, ... Rispetto a loro


----------



## Foglia (2 Giugno 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> cresciuto ed educato nella più assoluta parità e apertura mentale adesso mi trovo in difficoltà per due motivi:
> 1- ho *un'amica speciale *che mi ha chiesto se avevo problemi uscisse con qualcun'altro, non potevo dire di si perchè se non offro di più ( in termini di coppia/relazionali) come potrei chiedere di più sempre in questi termini ? Il messaggio mio è stato "non ci sono problemi, non devi neanche chiedermelo", però sull'eventualita che scopassero ( termine usato da lei) sono stato più freddo. *Nessun problema se vuole costruire qualcosa con questa persona, ma così scopare per scopare non mi avrebbe fatto piacere, e visto che me l'ha chiesto sono stato sincero nella risposta. E' grave? Sono un prevaricatore?
> *
> 2- incontro donne, anche giovani, che mi fanno discorsi machisti. Sono a disagio ma essendo un po' paraculo abbozzo ed entro nel ruolo. C'è una gran confusione in entrambe i sessi, forse è perchè un momento di passaggio e ci si sta evolvendo ma non trascurerei un discorso di domanda/offerta in termini di atteggiamenti


Allora..... partendo dalla tua definizione di "amica speciale".... io ti trovo un po' contraddittorio.

Non prevaricatore, contraddittorio.

Perché stai dicendo che non avresti problemi se lei costruisse qualcosa di "serio" con l'altro (ma come fa ad essere "seria" con l'altro, se nel frattempo si scopa pure te?).

Mentre avresti problemi se lei facesse l'unica cosa coerente con l'esserti "amica speciale"... quel che tu (e non solo tu) definisci "scopare per scopare".

Che deve fare, in più per te, sta donna? 

Ti ha pure "sondato" per vedere se vi fosse spazio per qualcosa in più della trombamicizia....


----------



## Foglia (2 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> i musulmani non vogliono essere integrati.   ruota tutto qui attorno l'equivoco.


Ti quoto. Il che non significa che vi siano anche le eccezioni. Ma in linea di massima ti quoto.


----------



## patroclo (2 Giugno 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Tu perche' non offri di piu'?
> Comunque nessuna donna che abbia un reale interesse per un altro verrebbe a chiederti il permesso di uscirci.
> E' una richiesta di attenzioni la sua: dammi di piu'.....e la tua risposta l'avra' oltremodo delusa. Mi sta bene che un altro ti dia il suo tempo ma scopare no perche' a quello ci penso io. ....
> Non avrei dovuto dirtelo e lasciarti un po' rosicare





Foglia ha detto:


> Allora..... partendo dalla tua definizione di "amica speciale".... io ti trovo un po' contraddittorio.
> 
> Non prevaricatore, contraddittorio.
> 
> ...


Lo so, è una storia piena di contraddizzioni, estremamente appassionante sotto alcuni aspetti ma altrettanto sbagliata sotto altri (età, stile di vita, background), non vedo un possibile futuro. Lei evidentemente ci conta più di me nonostante i miei avvertimenti.


----------



## Skorpio (2 Giugno 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> Lo so, è una storia piena di contraddizzioni, estremamente appassionante sotto alcuni aspetti ma altrettanto sbagliata sotto altri (età, stile di vita, background), non vedo un possibile futuro. Lei evidentemente ci conta più di me nonostante i miei avvertimenti.


Le contraddizioni sono quanto di più intrigante possa esserci da esplorare... Ma anche spaventevoli a volte...
Cosa senti ti darebbe noia in particolare, a saper la tua amica speciale scopare con un altro uomo?
Forse scricchiolerebbe quello "speciale" e ti sentiresti molto "normale" rispetto a lei?


----------



## Scaredheart (2 Giugno 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> sono d'accordo. Se ti metti in quella posizione lo sei. Perchè lo si decide.
> 
> E se io conto su un alleato, che anzichè rimanere alleato con me si allea con l'invasore, allora a sua volta diventa invasore.
> 
> ...


Non condivido, DI PIU'!!!! :bravooo::bravooo::bravooo:


----------



## danny (3 Giugno 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma Danny, e parlo con te perchè so che tu sei proprio al di fuori di ogni irretimento maschioalphista, come altri qui, *se gli uomini in Italia non cominciano a cambiare davvero* e non solo per facciata, *non ci sarà proprio mai nessun modello.*
> Se non c'è un distacco dai retaggi, un abiurare certi comportamenti, un riconoscere la virilità nei valori e non nelle prove di forza modello scimpanzè, un accettare la donna come persona libera, libera di fare anche gli sbagli peggiori eventualmente, ma per sua scelta e volontà inalienabile e invece si sospira pensando a quanto poco maschi si sta diventando andando verso una società paritaria... non c'è futuro. Perchè se non c'è un modello culturale valido, l'assenza viene riempita da altri modelli. Che noi attualmente PER NOI STESSI non vogliamo attuare.
> La virilità di un uomo io la riconosco nelle sue doti morali, non nella sua aggressività.
> E lo so che voi maschietti CULTURALMENTE non siete abituati ad accettare il tradimento, sono solo una cinquantina d'anni che non potete più per legge lavarlo con il sangue.
> ...


Non ci sarà mai nessun modello  proprio in virtù della libertà e dell'individualismo che è proprio della nostra società. Nel momento in cui non consideriamo più un comportamento da stigmatizzare la persona che accetta di avere una relazione con un'altra sposata, valutiamo il tradimento come una volontà della persona solamente in rapporto al coniuge, e relativizziamo, basandosi solo e unicamente sulla coscienza personale, qualsiasi altro comportamento, - tutte cose scritte  in questi giorni - , considerandolo ininfluente sulla società stessa, e restituendolo solo agli attori coinvolti, sarà impossibile definire anche altri comportamenti e modelli che abbiano valenza positiva sulla società. Difatti quello a cui volevo arrivare come conclusione è che se ogni individuo pretendo di essere responsabile solo davanti a se stesso e alla propria coscienza - come hai affermato anche tu in alcuni post -, non è possibile più definire quali siano le responsabilità dello stesso davanti alla società, sempre e solo parlando di etica. La questione emersa anche con Sarastro, che si dichiara "uomo, sessantenne" e propone un cliché (ma potrebbe anche essere essere donna ventenne o Selvaggia Lucarelli in cerca di ispirazione... cosa ne sappiamo di lui/lei, di chi si cela dietro al nick?)  ha svelato infatti le criticità di questa logica: ognuno ha parlato per sé, si sono contrapposte fazioni con differenti visioni ma non si è compreso su quali valori poter definire una conclusione. 
E' retorico rivolgersi agli uomini perché cambino davvero, per vari motivi
1) Perché si attribuisce ancora e sempre solo agli uomini la responsabilità unica di dominare e cambiare la società, come non fosse cambiato nulla. Dove le poni le donne in questo tuo discorso? 
2) Perché gli uomini come le donne sono già cambiate. Forse non ovunque, ma tra le persone delle grandi città e con un minimo livello di istruzione questo cambiamento è già storico. Ma non si può pretendere che ovunque e con chiunque le cose cambino, come non si può pretendere che non vi siano criminali, furfanti, imbroglioni e... traditori e amanti. Perché la questione della reazione al tradimento non è più, come riferisci tu, un problema di genere, ma di persona. Un individuo di qualsiasi sesso che reagisce violentemente a un tradimento è un violento e nei casi peggiori un criminale. Ma lo sarebbe ugualmente, perché l'evento scatena semplicemente le reazioni che sono proprie dell'individuo. Uomo o donna. Io infatti non ho mai picchiato mia moglie, ma durante alcune discussioni tu sai che sono stato soggetto di reazioni manesche da parte di lei. E come hanno testimoniato altri due uomini qui, non sono il solo. E, giustamente, noi uomini in questi casi capiamo, comprendiamo, accettiamo, perché pesiamo il doppio. Ma questo non deve essere una giustificazione, sempre (al di là del mo caso). La violenza in generale andrebbe stigmatizzata anche quando si pesa la metà e le conseguenze sono ridicole, perché è comunque sempre violenza, che sia una donna o un uomo a commetterla. 
Ma questo non accade, e insieme al fatto che sia sempre la donna a puntare il dito contro gli uomini, contrapponendo sempre e solo il genere, e non distinguendo le persone, un po' mi ha stancato.
Non sono un uomo, sono io, un individuo, diverso da tutti gli altri maschi, già maschio alfa è un'etichetta che non amo: distinguere le differenze sarebbe già qualcosa.  Io non amo parlare di "donne": non mi interessano tutte, mi dispiace.
Come non mi interessano tutti gli uomini, frequento chi mi piace. Non amo essere in alcun modo essere etichettato per il mio genere. Questo sarebbe già un bel passo avanti verso la parità, se vogliamo, cominciare a vedere sempre e solo persone. Uomini, donne, bianchi, neri, italiani, stranieri: siamo tutti solo persone, destinate a convivere al meglio tra loro.
Con le necessarie differenze, si intende, quelle genetiche, che non si possono cambiare.
Il resto sono solo etichette. Almeno, per me.


----------



## danny (3 Giugno 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma oramai quei modelli culturali stanno declinando: bisogna sostituirli.
> Anche nella gestione della gelosia e nella reazione al tradimento.


La gelosia non è solo maschile e le reazioni furibonde ai tradimenti sono d'ambo i sessi.
Ricordo un post della Lucarelli in cui lei si complimentava con l'autrice di un atto vandalico contro una Range Rover di proprietà di qualcuno che probabilmente - si sarebbe dovuto intuire - l'aveva tradita.
Io ho trovato la cosa disgustosa: un atto vandalico non può essere validato solo perché a commetterlo è una donna tradita. E se fosse stato un uomo? Avrebbe scritto altrettanto?
Io credo che i giudizi verso comportamenti di questo tipo debbano essere indipendenti dai generi, ma purtroppo riscontro che questo non accade. I vari commenti soprattutto di parte femminile al post erano in gran parte di approvazione. 
Ma che è?
Stiamo parlando di maschioalfismo e poi la donna inizia a imitare proprio quegli uomini che tanto disprezza?
Donne, uomini: ogni persona con quello che afferma definisce se stessa.
Io non mi accanirei mai in quella maniera. Qualcun altro/a lo farebbe.
Io ritengo sia sbagliato.
Altri giusto.
Chi ha ragione? E sulla base di cosa diamo ragione a qualcuno?
Perché è questo il tassello mancante...


----------



## Ecate (3 Giugno 2016)

danny ha detto:


> La gelosia non è solo maschile e le reazioni furibonde ai tradimenti sono d'ambo i sessi.
> Ricordo un post della Lucarelli in cui lei si complimentava con l'autrice di un atto vandalico contro una Range Rover di proprietà di qualcuno che probabilmente - si sarebbe dovuto intuire - l'aveva tradita.
> Io ho trovato la cosa disgustosa: un atto vandalico non può essere validato solo perché a commetterlo è una donna tradita. E se fosse stato un uomo? Avrebbe scritto altrettanto?
> Io credo che i giudizi verso comportamenti di questo tipo debbano essere indipendenti dai generi, ma purtroppo riscontro che questo non accade. I vari commenti soprattutto di parte femminile al post erano in gran parte di approvazione.
> ...


condivido
la mentalità tradizionalista non prevede che la donna non si vendichi del terzo incomodo nella coppia
In questo caso le ritorsioni sull'amante (e sul fedifrago) non sono di certo il duello o il cazzotto 
sono piuttosto lo stigma sociale (puttana, etc...) oppure vendette trasversali, come lettere anonime e altre cose affini
Bizzarro che in questo ordine di cose, che viene spacciato come antico codice di onore, in caso di adulterio lo stigma sociale colpisca solo ed esclusivamente i soggetti che nella legge tribale sono deboli, come le donne che non sono protette dalla tradizionale icona di virtù (bocca di rosa, passatemelo) o l'uomo che non sa menare o usare con freddezza il serramanico.


----------



## danny (3 Giugno 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> condivido
> la mentalità tradizionalista non prevede che la donna non si vendichi del terzo incomodo nella coppia
> In questo caso le ritorsioni sull'amante (e sul fedifrago) non sono di certo il duello o il cazzotto
> sono piuttosto lo stigma sociale (puttana, etc...) oppure vendette trasversali, come lettere anonime e altre cose affini
> Bizzarro che in questo ordine di cose, che viene spacciato come antico codice di onore, in caso di adulterio lo stigma sociale colpisca solo ed esclusivamente i soggetti che nella legge tribale sono deboli, come le donne che non sono protette dalla tradizionale icona di virtù (bocca di rosa, passatemelo) o l'uomo che non sa menare o usare con freddezza il serramanico.


Non è bizzarro, purtroppo, ma è una conseguenza di una società che stigmatizza il debole.
Ti porto un esempio personale.
Quando ero bambino, gli episodi di bullismo a cui sono stato soggetto, compreso il ragazzino col coltello, li attribuivo a me, alla mia debolezza.
Ero io, pensavo, a essere sbagliato, in quanto debole, e pertanto naturalmente soggetto a essere prevaricato dai forti.
Quando si parla di violenza - non è un caso - si condanna sempre e solo il soggetto autore della stessa, mentre in relazione alla vittima si fanno dei distinguo.
La debolezza diventa così una colpa.
Nel caso da te citato, questo si nota chiaramente. 
La donna tradita non vuole essere etichettata come debole e se la prende con l'amante (puttana).
L'uomo che non mena è un debole e viene ugualmente condannato.
Ma in casi peggiori è la stessa persona, spesso una donna, oggetto di violenze, tra le quali quelle domestiche, a non rendersi conto della violenza subita, sia perché ha appreso e assimilato questo sistema di valori, sia per la vergogna di apparire debole.
Finché la debolezza non sarà vista come una caratteristica ma verrà letta negativamente, la violenza resisterà.


----------



## perplesso (3 Giugno 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Non è bizzarro, purtroppo, ma è una conseguenza di una società che stigmatizza il debole.
> Ti porto un esempio personale.
> Quando ero bambino, gli episodi di bullismo a cui sono stato soggetto, compreso il ragazzino col coltello, li attribuivo a me, alla mia debolezza.
> Ero io, pensavo, a essere sbagliato, in quanto debole, e pertanto naturalmente soggetto a essere prevaricato dai forti.
> ...


allora campa cavallo.   la debolezza verrà sempre vista come una caratteristica negativa perchè lo è.

perchè chi è debole, soprattutto di testa, è anche manipolabile.  


l'uomo è animale sociale anche perchè vivere in una comunità aiuta (dovrebbe aiutare) a contenere gli istinti.  ed è questa l'unica via.   perchè credere che la violenza possa magicamente sparire dalla natura umana è utopico, a voler restare gentili.


----------



## patroclo (3 Giugno 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Le contraddizioni sono quanto di più intrigante possa esserci da esplorare... Ma anche spaventevoli a volte...
> Cosa senti ti darebbe noia in particolare, a saper la tua amica speciale scopare con un altro uomo?
> Forse scricchiolerebbe quello "speciale" e ti sentiresti molto "normale" rispetto a lei?


.......è per questo che ho fatto la mia domanda iniziale. Non sono innamorato ma chissa perchè m'ispira senso di possesso, forse è l'estrema carnalità della situazione.


----------



## Ecate (3 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> allora campa cavallo.   la *debolezza verrà sempre vista come una caratteristica negativa perchè lo è.*
> 
> perchè chi è debole, soprattutto di testa, è anche manipolabile.
> 
> ...


per il neretto, mi hai preceduto, volevo dirlo io
Più che caratteristica negativa è uno svantaggio oggettivo
come si pone la società nei confronti dei più deboli è uno dei principali indici di civiltà
Mi chiedo come si possa ancora vedere l'onore in un sistema di valori che punisce la debolezza anche se apparentemente (e ipocritamente) la tutela
Non mi seduce lo sdoganamento della debolezza e l'idea di considerarla una caratteristica come un'altra, per quanto questa posizione possa essere funzionale allo smantellamento di un sistema di valori improntato alla sopraffazione
Trovo più costruttivo che accanto alla protezione della fragilità se ne riconoscano i limiti e l'utilità degli interventi per superarla


----------



## perplesso (3 Giugno 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> per il neretto, mi hai preceduto, volevo dirlo io
> Più che caratteristica negativa è uno svantaggio oggettivo
> come si pone la società nei confronti dei più deboli è uno dei principali indici di civiltà
> Mi chiedo come si possa ancora vedere l'onore in un sistema di valori che punisce la debolezza anche se apparentemente (e ipocritamente) la tutela
> ...


l'onore è (dovrebbe essere) la capacità di non abusare della forza che si ha per sfruttare il prossimo.   sia che si tratti di forza fisica sia che si tratti di forza mentale/capacità persuasiva.

un punto di equilibrio può stare nel riconoscere che ognuno è debole per un certo verso e che quindi ognuno può trovarsi nella posizione di vittima.

insomma l'obbiettivo è rendere non conveniente la sopraffazione perchè appunto tutti possiamo esserne colpiti.
il che prevede anche un sistema sanzionatorio efficace.    perchè l'uomo non è un angelo.


----------



## Minerva (3 Giugno 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Non ci sarà mai nessun modello  proprio in virtù della libertà e dell'individualismo che è proprio della nostra società. Nel momento in cui non consideriamo più un comportamento da stigmatizzare la persona che accetta di avere una relazione con un'altra sposata, valutiamo il tradimento come una volontà della persona solamente in rapporto al coniuge, e relativizziamo, basandosi solo e unicamente sulla coscienza personale, qualsiasi altro comportamento, - tutte cose scritte  in questi giorni - , considerandolo ininfluente sulla società stessa, e restituendolo solo agli attori coinvolti, sarà impossibile definire anche altri comportamenti e modelli che abbiano valenza positiva sulla società. Difatti quello a cui volevo arrivare come conclusione è che se ogni individuo pretendo di essere responsabile solo davanti a se stesso e alla propria coscienza - come hai affermato anche tu in alcuni post -, non è possibile più definire quali siano le responsabilità dello stesso davanti alla società, sempre e solo parlando di etica. La questione emersa anche con Sarastro, che si dichiara "uomo, sessantenne" e propone un cliché (ma potrebbe anche essere essere donna ventenne o Selvaggia Lucarelli in cerca di ispirazione... cosa ne sappiamo di lui/lei, di chi si cela dietro al nick?)  ha svelato infatti le criticità di questa logica: ognuno ha parlato per sé, si sono contrapposte fazioni con differenti visioni ma non si è compreso su quali valori poter definire una conclusione.
> E' retorico rivolgersi agli uomini perché cambino davvero, per vari motivi
> 1) Perché si attribuisce ancora e sempre solo agli uomini la responsabilità unica di dominare e cambiare la società, come non fosse cambiato nulla. Dove le poni le donne in questo tuo discorso?
> 2)* Perché gli uomini come le donne sono già cambiate. Forse non ovunque, ma tra le persone delle grandi città e con un minimo livello di istruzione questo cambiamento è già storico.* Ma non si può pretendere che ovunque e con chiunque le cose cambino, come non si può pretendere che non vi siano criminali, furfanti, imbroglioni e... traditori e amanti. Perché la questione della reazione al tradimento n*on è più, come riferisci tu, un problema di genere, ma di persona. Un individuo di qualsiasi sesso che reagisce violentemente a un tradimento è un violento e nei casi peggiori un criminale. Ma lo sarebbe ugualmente, perché l'evento scatena semplicemente le reazioni che sono proprie dell'individuo. Uomo o donna. *Io infatti non ho mai picchiato mia moglie, ma durante alcune discussioni tu sai che sono stato soggetto di reazioni manesche da parte di lei. E come hanno testimoniato altri due uomini qui, non sono il solo. E, giustamente, noi uomini in questi casi capiamo, comprendiamo, accettiamo, perché pesiamo il doppio. Ma questo non deve essere una giustificazione, sempre (al di là del mo caso). La violenza in generale andrebbe stigmatizzata anche quando si pesa la metà e le conseguenze sono ridicole, perché è comunque sempre violenza, che sia una donna o un uomo a commetterla.
> ...


condivido


----------



## danny (3 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> allora campa cavallo.   *la debolezza verrà sempre vista come una caratteristica negativa perchè lo è.*
> 
> perchè chi è debole, soprattutto di testa, è anche manipolabile.
> 
> ...


Lo credo anch'io.
Difatti si sta parlando molto in teoria.
La realtà segue delle dinamiche decisamente diverse.


----------



## Skorpio (3 Giugno 2016)

*...*



ermik ha detto:


> .......è per questo che ho fatto la mia domanda iniziale. Non sono innamorato ma chissa perchè m'ispira senso di possesso, forse è l'estrema carnalità della situazione.


Per come la vedo io è normale...
E non so se l amore c'entra o no, ma il meccanismo, intendo

Anni e anni fa ero in relazione esclusivamente epistolare con una amica, diciamo...

Una relazione molto forte, ma solo amicizia, non ci eravamo nemmeno mai visti

Un giorno ebbe lei la malcapitata idea di iscriversi a una chat, e dopo qualche giorno me lo disse, invitandomi a iscriversi a mia volta

Lo feci.. La sera stessa scambiai simpaticamente con una utente una mezz' ora...  In chat pubblica.

Lei si collegò al mattino dopo e vide tutto, ne nacque una lite furibonda che durò 2 giorni, dove mi disse che gli era insopportabile ciò che vedeva, e di cancellarci subito...

Io ero sconcertato, fino a che mi successe la stessa cosa con lei il giorno dopo.... 

E cominciò l inferno....


----------



## danny (3 Giugno 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> per il neretto, mi hai preceduto, volevo dirlo io
> Più che caratteristica negativa è uno svantaggio oggettivo
> come si pone la società nei confronti dei più deboli è uno dei principali indici di civiltà
> Mi chiedo come si possa ancora vedere l'onore in un sistema di valori che punisce la debolezza anche se apparentemente (e ipocritamente) la tutela
> ...


Ma rimarrà sempre.
Esisteranno sempre individui più deboli, fisicamente o psicologicamente, e altri più forti.
Il sistema di valori di una società dovrebbe servire a proteggere i primi, accettandone comunque l'inferiorità sotto alcuni aspetti.
Per dire, il sistema di valori dovrebbe condannare un gruppo di persone che assale una persona. 
O l'individuo che attacca una persona alle spalle.
O l'uomo muscoloso che prende a botte un altro uomo mingherlino o una donna.
Il sistema di valori dovrebbe punire chi non tiene fede alla parola data, chi non mantiene la promessa, chi si fa schermo dietro una supposta ingenuità dell'altro per sopraffarlo, chi si approfitta di qualcuno.
Il sistema di valori dovrebbe condannare la "furbizia" quando è a scapito di qualcun altro.
Questi esempi dovrebbero essere tutte regole non scritte ma definite dall'interazione tra gli individui e accettate in massima parte da essi, per cui invariabilmente chi usa la propria forza a scapita di chi ne ha di meno dovrebbe essere sottoposto alla stigma sociale.
E in questo il discorso di Sbriciolata sulla condanna alla violenza è corretto.
Ma sappiano tutti che non è così. Basta avere una ditta individuale e contare quanti clienti pagano regolarmente le fatture e quanti non le pagano, o gestire una casa in affitto, per rendersi conto di quanto sia facile trovare un inquilino moroso, giusto per fare altri esempi di debolezza "diversa", non caratteriale.
Non è più solo una questione di tutela della legge. Una società dovrebbe poter usare la "vergogna" come strumento per certi comportamenti dei "forti" che hanno conseguenze negative sui altri suoi membri.
E dovrebbe accettare la debolezza di alcuni suoi membri - che sia di natura individuale, di genere, non importa se il concetto è universale - che al contrario non dovrebbero affatto vergognarsi di essere meno forti rispetto ad altri, in maniera relativa ovviamente.
Ovviamente, e lo vediamo tutti, non va così.
Così accade che a vergognarsi possano essere vittime del bullismo o donne picchiate dai fidanzati, persone che non faranno mai emergere il problema o addirittura giustificheranno chi usa loro violenza o se ne vedano causa, in quanto deboli.


----------



## Divì (3 Giugno 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> che poi veramente la finisco qui.
> Quello che io mi chiedo è questo:
> *Come potremo mai far accettare una cultura in cui uomo e donna dovrebbero essere uguali, quando una donna mi dice che se un uomo ha certe idee, la responsabilità è di un'altra donna che lo ha cresciuto?*
> *E il padre? Non dovrebbe essere a maggior ragione un padre ad insegnare ad un figlio maschio che la violenza è sempre abiezione e che si deve provare repulsione per la violenza, che non si devono accettare le provocazioni ma anche che non si deve provocare?*
> ...


Standing ovation. Questo post vale 100 verdi.

Quoto in particolare i grassetti.
La manfrina che sono le donne ad educare gli uomini e quindi "questi" uomini esistono a causa delle donne non si può più sentire e urla vendetta.
Quello che manca davvero, a fronte dei progressi umani delle ultime generazioni di donne un parallelo e adeguato progresso umano degli uomini, una migliore capacità di misurarsi con nuovi sistemi di valori e di produrne. Cercare il colpevole non serve a molto. Che gli uomini di buona volontà che certamente esistono si facciano portatori non silenti di questi valori, come padri, come insegnanti, come educatori.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Giugno 2016)

Io credo che il problema tra uomini e donne è che gli uomini hanno "giustamente" dominato fintanto che la forza fisica era il fattore più importante nella risoluzione dei problemi della vita, nel lavoro e nelle relazioni. Vedi film western.
Anche il potere legittimo si fonda sulla detenzione della forza.
Man mano che sono altre le forme di forza a essere importanti, quali le capacità intellettuali o le capacità di mediazione, gli uomini perdono la "naturale" predominanza e si sentono sottomessi.
La rabbia maschile non esplode solo in caso di conflitto nelle situazioni passionali, ma si manifesta anche, come si è letto in questo thread, rafforzandosi a vicenda i "valori" di forza, territorialità, possesso, tipicamente maschili e legati alla forza fisica.
Ormai sono più le donne laureate degli uomini, le donne sono state ammesse anche negli organismi di uso legittimo della forza (anche se quelle che lo fanno devono adeguarsi o viene loro riservato il ruolo materno della tutela dei minori), si ribellano a avere solo ruoli subordinati nel lavoro ecc.
Anche i concetti di debolezza e forza vanno rielaborati. Ma siamo ancora in una fase di passaggio.


----------



## sienne (3 Giugno 2016)

Ciao

È vero, siamo in una fase di passaggio. Ma certi modelli vecchi tra uomo e donna persistono ancora, con tutta l'approvazione femminile velata sotto il manto del "decidiamo noi". Ma le dinamiche sono rimaste le stesse ... 


sienne


----------



## Brunetta (3 Giugno 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> È vero, siamo in una fase di passaggio. Ma certi modelli vecchi tra uomo e donna persistono ancora, con tutta l'approvazione femminile velata sotto il manto del "decidiamo noi". Ma le dinamiche sono rimaste le stesse ...
> 
> ...


Ma siamo di passaggio anche noi e ogni tanto ricerchiamo l'uomo "vero". 
Come già Spielberg ci faceva capire in E.T. quando il bambino a scuola, per empatia con E.T. che a casa vede Un uomo tranquillo, con la bambina fa John Wayne con Maureen O'Hara.


----------



## brenin (3 Giugno 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io credo che il problema tra uomini e donne è che gli uomini hanno "giustamente" dominato fintanto che la forza fisica era il fattore più importante nella risoluzione dei problemi della vita, nel lavoro e nelle relazioni. Vedi film western.
> Anche il potere legittimo si fonda sulla detenzione della forza.
> Man mano che sono altre le forme di forza a essere importanti, quali le capacità intellettuali o le capacità di mediazione, gli uomini perdono la "naturale" predominanza e si sentono sottomessi.
> La rabbia maschile non esplode solo in caso di conflitto nelle situazioni passionali, ma si manifesta anche, come si è letto in questo thread, rafforzandosi a vicenda i "valori" di forza, territorialità, possesso, tipicamente maschili e legati alla forza fisica.
> ...


Mi intrometto, forse Ot,se del caso scusate....
cosa pensate delle " quote rosa " come da Legge del 2012 ? Lo chiedo alle donne,ovviamente,perchè personalmente - per com'è stata strutturata la Legge - sono piuttosto scettico....


----------



## Brunetta (3 Giugno 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Mi intrometto, forse Ot,se del caso scusate....
> cosa pensate delle " quote rosa " come da Legge del 2012 ? Lo chiedo alle donne,ovviamente,perchè personalmente - per com'è stata strutturata la Legge - sono piuttosto scettico....


E' un espediente momentaneo.
Fintanto che un gruppo deve essere tutelato se ne riconosce la minorità.


----------



## sienne (3 Giugno 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma siamo di passaggio anche noi e ogni tanto ricerchiamo l'uomo "vero".
> Come già Spielberg ci faceva capire in E.T. quando il bambino a scuola, per empatia con E.T. che a casa vede Un uomo tranquillo, con la bambina fa John Wayne con Maureen O'Hara.



Ciao

non riprendo il discorso. Lo volevo condurre nel mio thread "troppa ciuluma" (una cosa così) tempo fa, poi si è finito a parlare di altro, e va bene così. Certo che siamo anche noi nel percorso, forse, soprattutto noi donne ... e nonostante vogliamo far credere altro, molte donne che si reputano moderne sostengono vecchi modelli di maschilismo. Basta vedere un programma televisivo, che è raro che lo faccia, è ti viene il voltastomaco ... per coma la donna ancora viene mostrata sì libera, ma come ornamento e soprammobile per abbellire e attirare ... che in fin dei conti, vale a dire come oggetto del piacere per l'uomo. 


sienne


----------



## Skorpio (3 Giugno 2016)

*...*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non riprendo il discorso. Lo volevo condurre nel mio thread "troppa ciuluma" (una cosa così) tempo fa, poi si è finito a parlare di altro, e va bene così. Certo che siamo anche noi nel percorso, forse, soprattutto noi donne ... e nonostante vogliamo far credere altro, molte donne che si reputano moderne sostengono vecchi modelli di maschilismo. Basta vedere un programma televisivo, che è raro che lo faccia, è ti viene il voltastomaco ... per coma la donna ancora viene mostrata sì libera, ma come ornamento e soprammobile per abbellire e attirare ... che in fin dei conti, vale a dire come oggetto del piacere per l'uomo.
> 
> ...


Beh.. Ma... Senza volerlo anche tu Sienne.. Sostieni modelli di vecchio maschilismo, Quando poche ore fa sostenevi che non c'era nulla di che se il tuo uomo, scoperto un tuo teorico tradimento, va a regolare i conti col tuo amante....
Non trovi....?


----------



## danny (3 Giugno 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Io credo che il problema tra uomini e donne è che gli uomini ha "giustamente" dominato fintanto che la forza fisica era il fattore più importante nelle relazioni.*
> Anche il potere legittimo si fonda sulla detenzione della forza.
> Man mano che sono altre le forme di forza a essere importanti, quali le capacità intellettuali o le capacità di mediazione, gli uomini perdono la "naturale" predominanza e si sentono sottomessi.
> La rabbia maschile non esplode solo in caso di conflitto nelle situazioni passionali, ma si manifesta anche, come si è letto in questo thread, rafforzandosi a vicenda i "valori" di forza, territorialità, possesso, tipicamente maschili e legati alla forza fisica.
> ...



Sai che non lo credo?
Non ritengo che vi sia stato un dominio dell'uomo sulla donna basato sulla forza fisica, sarebbe come dire che la donna è stata sempre e solo soggiogata e costretta a rapportarsi agli uomini nella storia dell'umanità.
Sarebbe come negare il valore di qualsiasi donna fino all'era contemporanea.
Cancellerebbe donne come Cleopatra, Messalina, Rosa Luxemburg o Giovanna D'Arco o più semplicemente Luigia Pallavicini e uomini come Leopardi, Foscolo e altri non certo passati alla storia per la loro forza fisica.
Io credo piuttosto vi sia stata un'alleanza tra uomo e donna basata sulla differenza di ruoli, che ora comincia a venir meno proprio per l'intercambiabilità degli stessi, producendo problemi di identità (di ruolo) per entrambi i generi. E' anche il prodotto di una società che ha valori condivisi molto deboli e che tende a negare le spinte aggregative, dalla coppia financo a quelle associazionistiche,  per promuovere quelle individualiste.


----------



## sienne (3 Giugno 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Beh.. Ma... Senza volerlo anche tu Sienne.. Sostieni modelli di vecchio maschilismo, Quando poche ore fa sostenevi che non c'era nulla di che se il tuo uomo, scoperto un tuo teorico tradimento, va a regolare i conti col tuo amante....
> Non trovi....?



Ciao

tu mi avevi fatto un po' un'altra domanda. 
Infatti ti ho risposto, che per come lo ho letto io, era più un fattore suo, che legato ad una visione verso la donna. E ciò è ben diverso. Che poi abbia potuto averlo letto male, è un altro discorso. 


sienne


----------



## danny (3 Giugno 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non riprendo il discorso. Lo volevo condurre nel mio thread "troppa ciuluma" (una cosa così) tempo fa, poi si è finito a parlare di altro, e va bene così. Certo che siamo anche noi nel percorso, forse, soprattutto noi donne ... e nonostante vogliamo far credere altro, molte donne che si reputano moderne sostengono vecchi modelli di maschilismo. Basta vedere un programma televisivo, che è raro che lo faccia, è ti viene il voltastomaco ... per coma la donna ancora viene mostrata sì libera, ma come ornamento e soprammobile per abbellire e attirare ... che in fin dei conti, vale a dire come oggetto del piacere per l'uomo.
> 
> ...


La donna potrebbe rifiutarsi di aderire a questo ruolo.
Osservo che non lo fa.
Anzi, leggendo le popolarissime riviste femminili mi sembra di comprendere che vi aderisca consapevolmente.
Io ho una curiosità da soddisfare...
Tra un maschio fragile, timido, riservato, bruttino ma intellettualmente dotato, e un uomo deciso, elegante, belloccio, spavaldo e a tratti arrogante, ma simpatico e un po' ruffiano nel suo essere piacione e galante con le donne, chi di ritiene possa avere più successo tra le donne?
E' una domanda retorica.
La risposta spiega molte cose e si ricollega al mio discorso precedente.


----------



## Skorpio (3 Giugno 2016)

*...*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> tu mi avevi fatto un po' un'altra domanda.
> Infatti ti ho risposto, che per come lo ho letto io, era più un fattore suo, che legato ad una visione verso la donna. E ciò è ben diverso. Che poi abbia potuto averlo letto male, è un altro discorso.
> ...


Beh.. Certo
Era tutto un fattore suo..

Di come concepiva la responsabilità della sua donna in quel teorico corno ricevuto...

Ignorandola, e andando dritto dall'amante..

O no?


----------



## Brunetta (3 Giugno 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Sai che non lo credo?
> Non ritengo che vi sia stato un dominio dell'uomo sulla donna basato sulla forza fisica, sarebbe come dire che la donna è stata sempre e solo soggiogata e costretta a rapportarsi agli uomini nella storia dell'umanità.
> Sarebbe come negare il valore di qualsiasi donna fino all'era contemporanea.
> Cancellerebbe donne come Cleopatra, Messalina, Rosa Luxemburg o Giovanna D'Arco o più semplicemente Luigia Pallavicini e uomini come Leopardi, Foscolo e altri non certo passati alla storia per la loro forza fisica.
> Io credo piuttosto vi sia stata un'alleanza tra uomo e donna basata sulla differenza di ruoli, che ora comincia a venir meno proprio per l'intercambiabilità degli stessi, producendo problemi di identità (di ruolo) per entrambi i generi. E' anche il prodotto di una società che ha valori condivisi molto deboli e che tende a negare le spinte aggregative, dalla coppia financo a quelle associazionistiche,  per promuovere quelle individualiste.


Non è che qui si scrivono saggi. Buttiamo lì punti di vista da angolature diverse.
E' ricomponendo le diverse visioni che possiamo avere un'idea di una situazione complessa e mutevole come l'attuale.
Certamente c'era in passato un'accettazione di ruoli diversi e complementari. Ma tu parli di eccezioni, mentre quando viviamo siamo nella normalità e io e te non siamo né Napoleone né Giovanna D'Arco.
E stiamo cercando invece con il ragionamento di vedere anche quelle che cercano il loro cowboy e quelli che vogliono sentirsi zorro e che vivono in questo periodo di transizione in cui magari quella che cerca il cowboy e credeva di averlo trovato nella guardia giurata si sta laureando (come l'ultima vittima). Ma è anche un periodo in cui il silvio vuole che le "ragazze" siano laureate o laureande e si mettano un sobrio tubino nero, ma senza mutande. 
Sono episodi che fanno risaltare come in quasi tutti esistano contraddizioni (non solo in me :carneval.
Anche tu indichi come problema l'individualismo, ma poi chiedi di essere riconosciuto come individuo.
E anch'io parlo come donna, ma poi richiedo di essere considerata una. Nel frattempo cerchiamo gruppi e alleanze in cui riconoscerci (non dico nel forum, ma nel reale) per trovare altre forme di appartenenza e identità che non siano semplicemente di genere.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Giugno 2016)

danny ha detto:


> La donna potrebbe rifiutarsi di aderire a questo ruolo.
> Osservo che non lo fa.
> Anzi, leggendo le popolarissime riviste femminili mi sembra di comprendere che vi aderisca consapevolmente.
> Io ho una curiosità da soddisfare...
> ...


Non chiederlo a me perché ti stronco la teoria. Come dice mia figlia, io se uno non è "strapelato" (vuol dire dimesso e modesto nel modo di porsi) neanche lo considero.:mexican:


----------



## sienne (3 Giugno 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Beh.. Certo
> Era tutto un fattore suo..
> 
> Di come concepiva la responsabilità della sua donna in quel teorico corno ricevuto...
> ...



Ciao

tu mi hai chiesto, se mi sarei sentita offesa e trattata da oggetto. Per come lo ho letto io, NO. Non necessariamente. Per il fatto di come ha descritto il suo amore verso quella donna. Un qualcosa di intoccabile. Ma più verso ciò che avevano raggiunto, che altro. Che poi gli sono sorti problemi con il suo pisello, è ben un'altro discorso. Quante donne qui, dopo un tradimento non hanno saputo e voluto avvicinarsi ad un uomo? Tante. Credo, che abbia descritto un meccanismo comune ad entrambi i sessi. 


sienne


----------



## Skorpio (3 Giugno 2016)

*...*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> tu mi hai chiesto, se mi sarei sentita offesa e trattata da oggetto. Per come lo ho letto io, NO. Non necessariamente. Per il fatto di come ha descritto il suo amore verso quella donna. Un qualcosa di intoccabile. Ma più verso ciò che avevano raggiunto, che altro. Che poi gli sono sorti problemi con il suo pisello, è ben un'altro discorso. Quante donne qui, dopo un tradimento non hanno saputo e voluto avvicinarsi ad un uomo? Tante. Credo, che abbia descritto un meccanismo comune ad entrambi i sessi.
> 
> ...


Quello che ha descritto.. Infatti.. 

OK grazie..


----------



## danny (3 Giugno 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è che qui si scrivono saggi. Buttiamo lì punti di vista da angolature diverse.
> E' ricomponendo le diverse visioni che possiamo avere un'idea di una situazione complessa e mutevole come l'attuale.
> Certamente c'era in passato un'accettazione di ruoli diversi e complementari. Ma tu parli di eccezioni, mentre quando viviamo siamo nella normalità e io e te non siamo né Napoleone né Giovanna D'Arco.
> E stiamo cercando invece con il ragionamento di vedere anche quelle che cercano il loro cowboy e quelli che vogliono sentirsi zorro e che vivono in questo periodo di transizione in cui magari quella che cerca il cowboy e credeva di averlo trovato nella guardia giurata si sta laureando (come l'ultima vittima). Ma è anche un periodo in cui il silvio vuole che le "ragazze" siano laureate o laureande e si mettano un sobrio tubino nero, ma senza mutande.
> ...


Il mio riconoscimento come individuo non nega la società ma ne ha esigenza.
Io come individuo voglio appartenere, ma non a un genere o a un'etichetta che mi viene appiccicata, ma a un sistema di valori che possa condividere e mi faccia stare bene dove vivo con le altre persone.
In poche parole, io ambisco a una comunità in cui io sia me stesso, non il riflesso del mio sesso, della mia razza o della mia religione. 
Non ci sono contraddizioni, ma differenze.
La donna ha sempre cercato l'alleanza con l'uomo forte (ma ne è anche più rimasta affascinata politicamente, l'elettorato berlusconiano era in maggioranza femminile, si stimava al 59%). Questo perché  doveva servire a proteggere la prole, fare lavori più pesanti (un tempo era una necessità non da poco), proteggere fisicamente la donna stessa da altri uomini.
Anche se comunque in passato le cose potevano andare diversamente (come nel caso di mia nonna, molto più forte anche fisicamente di mio nonno), mediamente lo si voleva così.
E temo le cose non siano cambiate, perché un Woody Allen non è proprio il prototipo dell'uomo che piace alle donne. Il nostro sistema di valori, piuttosto, ora è debole, perché non si appoggia più ad alcuna religione, ideologia o filosofia, ma al valore dell'uomo "consumatore solitario" in un sistema di mercato.
La nostra debolezza si evince dalla paura che alcuni nutrono contro gli stranieri e le loro diversità.
Noi vediamo la loro compattezza attorno ad alcuni principi condivisi che a noi è venuta a mancare.
Il problema però è nostro, non loro.


----------



## danny (3 Giugno 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non chiederlo a me perché ti stronco la teoria. Come dice mia figlia, io se uno non è "strapelato" (vuol dire dimesso e modesto nel modo di porsi) neanche lo considero.:mexican:


Tu.
Ma neppure io amo Belen.
Per dire.


----------



## danny (3 Giugno 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> tu mi hai chiesto, se mi sarei sentita offesa e trattata da oggetto. Per come lo ho letto io, NO. Non necessariamente. Per il fatto di come ha descritto il suo amore verso quella donna. Un qualcosa di intoccabile. Ma più verso ciò che avevano raggiunto, che altro. Che poi gli sono sorti problemi con il suo pisello, è ben un'altro discorso. *Quante donne qui, dopo un tradimento non hanno saputo e voluto avvicinarsi ad un uomo?* Tante. Credo, che abbia descritto un meccanismo comune ad entrambi i sessi.
> 
> ...


Già.
Particolare che Sarastro, uomo, abbia convalidato una reazione femminile in versione maschile.
A me questa cosa era saltata subito all'occhio.
Ora la citi tu.

Ora che un uomo macho si metta a scrivere che il cazzo è fragile...
Quanti uomini qui parlano di cazzo sinceramente?
A me sembra che l'argomento sia molto più diffuso tra le donne.


----------



## Divì (3 Giugno 2016)

A un genere non si appartiene, non è  una scelta revocabile.  Di un genere SEI. Un po' come il corpo. Non è tuo, sei tu.


----------



## Divì (3 Giugno 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E' un espediente momentaneo.
> Fintanto che un gruppo deve essere tutelato se ne riconosce la minorità.


Le donne non sono panda .....


----------



## danny (3 Giugno 2016)

Divì ha detto:


> A un genere non si appartiene, non è  una scelta revocabile.  Di un genere SEI. Un po' come il corpo. Non è tuo, sei tu.


Questioni di priorità.
Io prima che uomo, bianco, europeo, italiano del nord, quasi cinquantenne voglio essere considerato:
Danny.
Credo che anche tu preferisca essere Divì prima che donna, bianca, della tua età.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Giugno 2016)

Divì ha detto:


> A un genere non si appartiene, non è  una scelta revocabile.  Di un genere SEI. Un po' come il corpo. Non è tuo, sei tu.


Diventa appartenenza quando al genere si vogliono attribuire pensieri e sentire comuni che sono determinati dal genere, ma anche da fattori culturali che rendono me e te più vicine a tanti uomini piuttosto che a tante donne.


----------



## Minerva (3 Giugno 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non riprendo il discorso. Lo volevo condurre nel mio thread "troppa ciuluma" (una cosa così) tempo fa, poi si è finito a parlare di altro, e va bene così. Certo che siamo anche noi nel percorso, forse, soprattutto noi donne ... e nonostante vogliamo far credere altro, molte donne che si reputano moderne sostengono vecchi modelli di maschilismo. Basta vedere un programma televisivo, che è raro che lo faccia, è ti viene il voltastomaco ... per coma la donna ancora viene mostrata sì libera, ma come ornamento e soprammobile per abbellire e attirare ... che in fin dei conti, vale a dire come oggetto del piacere per l'uomo.
> 
> ...


a striscia abbiamo visto i velini, a sanremo c'era il valletto garko....
per me le cose stanno cambiando eccome


anche se vale il discorso che facevo tempo fa rispetto alla prostituzione ...il fatto che ci siano donne che vanno a prostituti non è certo emancipazione.
uguale per queste figure maschili ridotte a manichini come per tanto tempo è successo per le donne non rallegra .


----------



## Brunetta (3 Giugno 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> a striscia abbiamo visto i velini, a sanremo c'era il valletto garko....
> per me le cose stanno cambiando eccome
> 
> 
> ...


Se è uguale pur nel cambio di genere dei manichini, non cambia proprio nulla, perché resta all'interno di un sistema.


----------



## Divì (3 Giugno 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Questioni di priorità.
> Io prima che uomo, bianco, europeo, italiano del nord, quasi cinquantenne voglio essere considerato:
> Danny.
> Credo che anche tu preferisca essere Divì prima che donna, bianca, della tua età.


Ma niente affatto. Il tuo genere, il fatto di avere un corpo fatto così  piuttosto che cosà,  la tua storia personale e la tua indole rendono Danny Danny.


----------



## Divì (3 Giugno 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Diventa appartenenza quando al genere si vogliono attribuire pensieri e sentire comuni che sono determinati dal genere, ma anche da fattori culturali che rendono me e te più vicine a tanti uomini piuttosto che a tante donne.


Concordo. Infatti cercavo di dire che assimilare il genere ad una appartenenza è  fuorviante


----------



## oscuro (3 Giugno 2016)

*Si*



Tessa ha detto:


> Ma no, credo si riferisse al fascistone nuovo arrivato. Sarastro.
> Tu ormai sei un 'vecchio utente'.


Cioè Di questa accoglienza nessuno ha avuto un cazzo da dire...:rotfl:!E poi il problema qual'era?i miei culetti estroversi?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Cioè ma ci rendiamo conto?Però tessa è compagna amica delle compagne...io so er fascistone....ma è roba che non ci si crede davero...


----------



## ipazia (3 Giugno 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Mi intrometto, forse Ot,se del caso scusate....
> cosa pensate delle " quote rosa " come da Legge del 2012 ? Lo chiedo alle donne,ovviamente,perchè personalmente - per com'è stata strutturata la Legge - sono piuttosto scettico....


Non mi piace.

Capisco a livello teorico alcuni riferimenti e motivazioni. Ma non mi piace. 

Sancisce per legge l'appartenenze delle donne ad una specie protetta. 
In un contesto che nega la necessità che lo siano. 
Ma poi sancisce quello che nega. 

Lo trovo schizofrenico.

Poi capisco il passaggio. Capisco la fluidificazione dei modelli. 
Capisco che è un tempo e non l'eternità. 

Ma personalmente penso sia un tassello utile se diventa un tassello da "distruggere". Messo lì per smuovere. 
E non per rimanere. 

Non so se mi spiego.


----------



## MariLea (3 Giugno 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cioè *Di questa accoglienza nessuno ha avuto un cazzo da dire..*.:rotfl:!E poi il problema qual'era?i miei culetti estroversi?....


Resto stupita anch'io 
  mi dispiace.


----------



## ipazia (3 Giugno 2016)

danny ha detto:


> La donna potrebbe rifiutarsi di aderire a questo ruolo.
> Osservo che non lo fa.
> Anzi, leggendo le popolarissime riviste femminili mi sembra di comprendere che vi aderisca consapevolmente.
> Io ho una curiosità da soddisfare...
> ...


Con me, il primo genere. 

Poi sarebbe da intendersi su cosa sia la fragilità. Però. 

Cosa vuol dire fragile?
Un uomo che non teme di esporre le sue debolezze? E quindi, essendo visibili le sue debolezze, viene considerato fragile?

Io penso che un individuo che non nasconde le sue debolezze, che le ha accettate e assunte, che le sa considerare parte del suo tutto complesso modo di essere, che non deve dimostrare di essere "forte", sia un individuo stabile. E affidabile. 

Poi, ripeto, secondo me, c'è da intendersi su "fragile", "debole"...

ci si sta riferendo a persone strutturalmente fragili, che non sanno quindi imparare da se stesse e quindi avanzano di traverso nella vita avendo il costante bisogno di una qualche stampella (che sia la relazione, il modello sociale, il simbolo sociale) oppure ci si riferisce all'intrinseca fragilità che è presente in ognuno di noi, a seconda dei momenti che si attraversano ma che non impedisce di evolvere, imparare da se stessi e dalla vita?

Ovviamente stiamo di nuovo facendo riferimento a modelli, senza entrare nei contenitori. 

Che lo stesso discorso sarebbe da fare per la timidezza. O sulla bellezza. 

E anche sul fascino.

E di nuovo si cade nella dicotomia forte/debole. 
Che è in contraddizione con il desiderio di uscire da un certo modello che porta avanti una struttura del potere anche all'interno delle relazioni. In un modo o nell'altro.


----------



## oscuro (3 Giugno 2016)

*Si*



MaiLea ha detto:


> Resto stupita anch'io
> mi dispiace.


Colpa di Sarastro....così se impara a scrivere che era un militare...


----------



## Skorpio (3 Giugno 2016)

*...*



ipazia ha detto:


> Con me, il primo genere.
> 
> Poi sarebbe da intendersi su cosa sia la fragilità. Però.
> 
> ...


Come dire..
... Sono insicuro di me...
Ma poiché sono sicuro della mia insicurezza... Sono molto sicuro di me...


----------



## MariLea (3 Giugno 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Colpa di Sarastro....così se impara a scrivere che era un militare...


Ci metterei la faccina che ride, ma sono seriamente dispiaciuta.
Mi piacciono i confronti tra opinioni diverse, fatti con rispetto anche se qui siamo solo dei nick...
ma si resta sempre a confronti dalle diverse angolazioni delle stesse idee


----------



## ipazia (3 Giugno 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Come dire..
> ... Sono insicuro di me...
> Ma poiché sono sicuro della mia insicurezza... Sono molto sicuro di me...


Già. Non esiste sicurezza senza insicurezza. Non cadere nella dicotomia significa semplicemente assumersi gli estremi, gli assoluti, e saperci scorrere in mezzo.


----------



## ipazia (3 Giugno 2016)

MaiLea ha detto:


> Ci metterei la faccina che ride, ma sono seriamente dispiaciuta.
> Mi piacciono i confronti tra opinioni diverse, fatti con rispetto anche se qui siamo solo dei nick...
> ma si resta sempre a confronti dalle diverse angolazioni delle stesse idee


Quoto. Completamente.


----------



## ipazia (3 Giugno 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Colpa di Sarastro....così se impara a scrivere che era un militare...


Tu pensi che sia per il militare?


----------



## Minerva (3 Giugno 2016)

ma la divisa non aveva il suo fasc....ino?


----------



## ipazia (3 Giugno 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma la divisa non aveva il suo fasc....ino?


posso chiederti un favore? 
mi riscriveresti quella citazione che hai fatto sulla libertà di dire per tutti?

Mi è piaciuta un sacco ma ci metterei una vita a ricercarla...era di Torquemada, giusto?

A me le divise non piacciono...da adolescente ero anche estrema...poi mi sono resa conto che ognuno indossa la sua, anche se non sempre è visibile.


----------



## Minerva (3 Giugno 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> posso chiederti un favore?
> mi riscriveresti quella citazione che hai fatto sulla libertà di dire per tutti?
> 
> Mi è piaciuta un sacco ma ci metterei una vita a ricercarla...era di Torquemada, giusto?
> ...


io l'ho sempre attribuita a voltaire ma qualcuno questo lo contesta:

“Disapprovo quello che dite, ma difenderò fino alla morte il vostro diritto di dirlo.”


----------



## Minerva (3 Giugno 2016)

* pare sia 


di Evelyn Beatrice Hall (in arte S. G. Tallentyre).
una donna!!*


----------



## ipazia (3 Giugno 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> io l'ho sempre attribuita a voltaire ma qualcuno questo lo contesta:
> 
> “Disapprovo quello che dite, ma difenderò fino alla morte il vostro diritto di dirlo.”


Allora dopo, quando ho tempo cerco. 

Ti ringrazio intanto. E' proprio bella. 



(l'ho ingrandita, un peccato che un contenuto così semplice e importante sia scritto in piccolo!)


----------



## Skorpio (3 Giugno 2016)

*...*



Minerva ha detto:


> io l'ho sempre attribuita a voltaire ma qualcuno questo lo contesta:
> 
> “Disapprovo quello che dite, ma difenderò fino alla morte il vostro diritto di dirlo.”


il problema è che in quel "disapprovo" iniziale, qualcuno lo interpreta con:

VAI A FARE IN CULO!
TESTA DI CAZZO!
SEI UNA MERDA UMANA STRISCIANTE FIGLIO DI PUTTANA!!!
SCHIFOSO BASTARDO!!

Per cui... tutto è relativo


----------



## Minerva (3 Giugno 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> il problema è che in quel "disapprovo" iniziale, qualcuno lo interpreta con:
> 
> *VAI A FARE IN CULO!
> TESTA DI CAZZO!
> ...


:unhappy: ben gentile


----------



## Skorpio (3 Giugno 2016)

*...*



Minerva ha detto:


> :unhappy: ben gentile


....

la teoria è bella cosa...

e' l'applicazione pratica che talvolta presenta qualche "lieve" difetto..


----------



## ipazia (3 Giugno 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> * pare sia
> 
> 
> di Evelyn Beatrice Hall (in arte S. G. Tallentyre).
> una donna!!*



....e guarda un po'

....probabilmente aveva ben elaborato le sue esperienze, se ne era liberata e non proiettava più rabbia...ma compassione...in senso etimologico, cum-patire.


----------



## ipazia (3 Giugno 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> il problema è che in quel "disapprovo" iniziale, qualcuno lo interpreta con:
> 
> VAI A FARE IN CULO!
> TESTA DI CAZZO!
> ...


...e vabbè....quanto fai il sottile


----------



## Skorpio (3 Giugno 2016)

*...*



ipazia ha detto:


> ...e vabbè....quanto fai il sottile


senti Cara Ipazia...

mi devo prendere anche appunti di sottigliezza da te, adesso..??

a proposito.. da una che adora i temporali, come dicevi l'altro giorno, mi devo prendere appunti??

La conosci una città di nome Parigi, cara Ipazia??

lo sai che per il piacere dei tuoi temporali è sotto acqua e fango..??

lo sai i temporali che danni fanno al suolo, alla viabilità, alle strade??

frane smottamenti allagamenti??

lo sai o no??

e tu mi vieni a dir dei temporali... che adori i temporali, e mi fai pure degli appunti...

dovresti vergognarti invece!! 

e pensare a quello che ho scritto..

e pensare a quanto i temporali e i loro danni incidono sul PIL italiano..

tu lo sai cosa è il PIL cara Ipazia????

perché io mi sono rotto le PAL di ricevere appunti da chi adora i temporali.. e se ne fotte dei disastri che fanno...

e dovresti vergognarti!!

........................................ ti vergogni....?


----------



## ipazia (3 Giugno 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> senti Cara Ipazia...
> 
> mi devo prendere anche appunti di sottigliezza da te, adesso..??
> 
> ...


Mi vergogno sempre...ma non ho vergogna della mia vergogna (finalmente!) 

"...quattro pensionati mezzo avvelenati al tavolinoli troverai là, col tempo che fa, estate e inverno
a stratracannare a stramaledire le donne, il tempo ed il governo..." (cit.)

te guarda che associazioni!!


----------



## Skorpio (3 Giugno 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Mi vergogno sempre...*ma non ho vergogna della mia vergogna (finalmente!)
> *
> "...quattro pensionati mezzo avvelenati al tavolinoli troverai là, col tempo che fa, estate e inverno
> a stratracannare a stramaledire le donne, il tempo ed il governo..." (cit.)
> ...


e allora.... come si dice dalle mie parti... "L'HO NEL CULO FINO ALLE PALLE.."


----------



## Falcor (3 Giugno 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> il problema è che in quel "disapprovo" iniziale, qualcuno lo interpreta con:


Infatti solitamente la dicitura più usata è "Non sono daccordo con..." che suona meno drastica di son in disaccordo


----------



## marietto (3 Giugno 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Mi vergogno sempre...ma non ho vergogna della mia vergogna (finalmente!)
> 
> "...quattro pensionati mezzo avvelenati al tavolinoli troverai là, col tempo che fa, estate e inverno
> a stratracannare a stramaledire le donne, il tempo ed il governo..." (cit.)
> ...


"La Città Vecchia"...


----------



## danny (4 Giugno 2016)

Divì ha detto:


> Ma niente affatto. Il tuo genere, il fatto di avere un corpo fatto così  piuttosto che cosà,  la tua storia personale e la tua indole rendono Danny Danny.


Tutto concorre. Qualsiasi caratteristica. Ma io preferisco essere visto per il tutto piuttosto che etichettato per una parte. E assimilato ad altre persone con cui ho solo quella parte in comune. Come dire: i gay, i neri, gli albanesi, i milanesi, i napoletani.


----------



## danny (4 Giugno 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Con me, il primo genere.
> 
> Poi sarebbe da intendersi su cosa sia la fragilità. Però.
> 
> ...


Tu hai opposto un ragionamento, come stiamo facendo qui in tanti. Purtroppo nella realtà ho constatato che non si riesce molto ad andare "oltre" un determinato livello di conoscenza. O forse non si vuole. Ed è più facile appiccicate etichette. L'abbiamo letto anche qui: Sarastro è diventato fascista pur avendolo negato nel primo post.


----------



## Skorpio (4 Giugno 2016)

*...*



danny ha detto:


> Tu hai opposto un ragionamento, come stiamo facendo qui in tanti. Purtroppo nella realtà ho constatato che non si riesce molto ad andare "oltre" un determinato livello di conoscenza. O forse non si vuole. Ed è più facile appiccicate etichette. L'abbiamo letto anche qui: Sarastro è diventato fascista pur avendolo negato nel primo post.


In generale, secondo me etichettare rassicura, in relazione ai propri limiti a vari livelli:

Non lo capisco? - ma quello è scemo

Non condivido l esposizione? - ma è fascista..

Ha tradito la moglie? - è un porco

E si potrebbe andare avanti alla infinito


----------



## danny (4 Giugno 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> In generale, secondo me etichettare rassicura, in relazione ai propri limiti a vari livelli:
> 
> Non lo capisco? - ma quello è scemo
> 
> ...


Sì. È così.


----------



## ipazia (4 Giugno 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Tu hai opposto un ragionamento, come stiamo facendo qui in tanti. Purtroppo nella realtà ho constatato che non si riesce molto ad andare "oltre" un determinato livello di conoscenza. O forse non si vuole. Ed è più facile appiccicate etichette. L'abbiamo letto anche qui: Sarastro è diventato fascista pur avendolo negato nel primo post.


Purtroppo mi tocca darti ragione. Rispetto al fatto che nella realtà, spesso, non si riesca ad andare "oltre". 

Quell'"oltre" è piuttosto complesso. Nella mia esperienza. E serve essere com-partecipi per farlo. 

Voglio dire che oltre alle etichette che vengono appiccicate dall'esterno, che anche io mal tollero, ci sono anche le etichette che ognuno appiccica a se stesso. Che il moto è circolare.
Da dentro e fuori da fuori a dentro. 

E diventa complesso e impegnativo aprire i contenitori di ognuno e guardarci dentro. 

Che la cosa simpatica delle etichette è fra l'altro che raramente hanno un contenuto davvero condiviso. In termini di significati. La differenza fra significato e significante segna spesso la linea di confine fra il conoscersi e lo sfiorarsi senza vedersi, o vedendosi secondo i veli che ognuno stende sul mondo per renderselo percorribile ed in un qualche modo a misura e confermante per se stesso. (e questo ha a che vedere col falso senso di sicurezza sponsorizzato negli ultimi vent'anni).

Le categorie, servono esattamente a far questo. A definire e a tranquillizzare chi definisce. E in un qualche modo anche chi è definito. 

(peccato spediscano per direttissima nello scontro, e mandando a fare in culo i bellissimi e roboanti discorsi sulla diversità e sulla non violenza, portano allo scontro e alla sopraffazione secondo il giusto e lo sbagliato).

Quindi se sei definito secondo un'etichetta. Sei tutto dentro quell'etichetta. 

Andare oltre l'etichetta e vedere la persona, nelle sue sfumature, per la pura e semplice curiosità di conoscenza. 
Senza timore di "sporcarsi", toccando con mano. 

E non per convertire. Che è un concetto tutto cristiano e paternalistico, che presuppone il tavolo dei giusti e dei superiori moralmente. 
Che mi sta allegramente sul cazzo. 

E mi fa anche ridere...che non si converte e non si educa nessuno che non lo faccia a se stesso per primo. 

Solo chi non sa di cosa sta parlando non coglie questa sostanza.
Ed è quasi simpatico. Se non fosse foriero di pregiudizi e difese. 

...le etichette, fra l'altro, sono la base delle rigidità delle grandi ideologie. Sono comode. Semplificano il processo di conoscenza. E mettono in condizione, illusoria, di poter conoscere senza avvicinarsi. E rassicurano. 

A me fa ridere. 
Che è come dire di aver incontrato un lupo, solo per averlo visto in un documentario su sky.


----------



## Foglia (4 Giugno 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Purtroppo mi tocca darti ragione. Rispetto al fatto che nella realtà, spesso, non si riesca ad andare "oltre".
> 
> Quell'"oltre" è piuttosto complesso. Nella mia esperienza. E serve essere com-partecipi per farlo.
> 
> ...


Verdissimo


----------



## ipazia (4 Giugno 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Verdissimo


----------



## ipazia (4 Giugno 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> "La Città Vecchia"...


E' lei...:inlove:


----------



## Rebecca (3 Novembre 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> quello che non deve passare però è il trarre delle regole generali da situazioni totalmente speciali.
> 
> insomma, il ganzo che si bulla al bar e sfotte il marito cornuto esiste solo nei film porno cuckold.   nella realtà, succede una volta su di un milione.
> 
> ...


Non confermo...


----------



## Divì (3 Novembre 2016)

Rebecca ha detto:


> Non confermo...


Bentornata .....


----------

